# Sesso per disabili



## Tebe (27 Aprile 2014)

Che bella notizia

http://www.ilfattoquotidiano.it/201...o-di-legge-bipartisan-fine-di-un-tabu/962944/


----------



## Fantastica (27 Aprile 2014)

Bello sì, civile. Esistono da anni in altri paesi europei. 
Ne farò richiesta a tempo debito, se lo passa la ASL :mrgreen:


----------



## AnnaBlume (27 Aprile 2014)

ok, ma io non ho capito in cosa consiste questa "assistenza sessuale"...

c'è un ragazzo nei miei pressi con un ritardo grave. Sembra avere lo sviluppo mentale di un treenne. Ma è un ragazzone di vent'anni (anche di una certa possenza), che mi si spalma sopra ogni volta che mi vede e il suo assistente fa fatica a scrostarmelo di dosso. Veramente pesante. In cosa consisterebbe l'assistenza a questo ragazzo? Perché che gli ormoni chiamino è evidente anche ai lampioni, in questo caso. Altro esempio: un amico faceva l'obiettore in un cooperativa che portava ragazzi disabili a fare delle attività pomeridiane invernali e organizzava per loro soggiorni multiattività durante l'estate. Mi ha detto che la vigilanza durante queste vacanze era un incubo, perché quelli 'meno disabili' cercavano in tutti i modi di accoppiarsi random, ma c'era il divieto assoluto proveniente dalle famiglie di consentire tale cosa (anche, poi, per il rischio gravidanze, etc.). In cosa consisterebbe l'assistenza qui? In ogni caso, poi, la scelta dove sarebbe, visto che solo fra loro si accoppierebbero? Io veramente non ho capito. Aiuto alla masturbazione, altro? Di cosa si parla davvero?


----------



## AnnaBlume (27 Aprile 2014)

Edit: ho cercato un po'.

[video=youtube;-IPop7TgLMA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-IPop7TgLMA[/video]


----------



## Flavia (27 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ok, ma io non ho capito in cosa consiste questa "assistenza sessuale"...
> 
> c'è un ragazzo nei miei pressi con un ritardo grave. Sembra avere lo sviluppo mentale di un treenne. Ma è un ragazzone di vent'anni (anche di una certa possenza), che mi si spalma sopra ogni volta che mi vede e il suo assistente fa fatica a scrostarmelo di dosso. Veramente pesante. In cosa consisterebbe l'assistenza a questo ragazzo? Perché che gli ormoni chiamino è evidente anche ai lampioni, in questo caso. Altro esempio: un amico faceva l'obiettore in un cooperativa che portava ragazzi disabili a fare delle attività pomeridiane invernali e organizzava per loro soggiorni multiattività durante l'estate. Mi ha detto che la vigilanza durante queste vacanze era un incubo, perché quelli 'meno disabili' cercavano in tutti i modi di accoppiarsi random, ma c'era il divieto assoluto proveniente dalle famiglie di consentire tale cosa (anche, poi, per il rischio gravidanze, etc.). In cosa consisterebbe l'assistenza qui? In ogni caso, poi, la scelta dove sarebbe, visto che solo fra loro si accoppierebbero? Io veramente non ho capito. Aiuto alla masturbazione, altro? Di cosa si parla davvero?


non vorrei sembrare brutale
ma credo di aver capito
da un documentario visto
un pò di tempo fa
 (parlavano di paese del  nord europa)
che si tratterebbe di
"una prostituzione legalizzata"
l'articolo con parole gentili
secondo me dice ciò


----------



## Nobody (27 Aprile 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> non vorrei sembrare brutale
> ma credo di aver capito
> da un documentario visto
> un pò di tempo fa
> ...


Si, da anni in alcuni paesi del nord europa lo stato paga delle profesioniste per l'assistenza sessuale ai disabili e agli anziani.


----------



## Flavia (27 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> Si, da anni in alcuni paesi del nord europa lo stato paga delle profesioniste per l'assistenza sessuale ai disabili e agli anziani.


forse il documentario
che ho visto parlava
di Svezia o Danimarca,
comunque non so se in Italia 
questo progetto di legge
vedrà mai la luce


----------



## Nobody (27 Aprile 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> forse il documentario
> che ho visto parlava
> di Svezia o Danimarca,
> *comunque non so se in Italia
> ...


io non ho alcun dubbio... no.


----------



## AnnaBlume (27 Aprile 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> non vorrei sembrare brutale
> ma credo di aver capito
> da un documentario visto
> un pò di tempo fa
> ...


sì, più o meno, ho linkato un video (mi sono autorisposta, insomma )


----------



## Flavia (27 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> io non ho alcun dubbio... no.


la mia ovviamente era 
una domanda retorica



AnnaBlume ha detto:


> sì, più o meno, ho linkato un video (mi sono autorisposta, insomma )


alla Marzullo
si faccia una domanda
e si dia una risposta


----------



## AnnaBlume (27 Aprile 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> la mia ovviamente era
> una domanda retorica
> 
> 
> ...


o: la risposta la trovi dentro di te...ed è...sbagliata! :mrgreen:


----------



## Flavia (27 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> o: la risposta la trovi dentro di te...ed è...sbagliata! :mrgreen:


Quelo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
peccato che certi programmi tv
si possano vedere solo dalle teche
e Lorenzo?
anvedi sei bella,
sei una fotomodella


----------



## AnnaBlume (27 Aprile 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> Quelo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> peccato che certi programmi tv
> si possano vedere solo dalle teche
> e Lorenzo?
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (27 Aprile 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> la mia ovviamente era
> una domanda retorica


anche la mia risposta


----------



## Alessandra (28 Aprile 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Che bella notizia
> 
> http://www.ilfattoquotidiano.it/201...o-di-legge-bipartisan-fine-di-un-tabu/962944/



condivido. gran bella notizia.
finalmente!


----------



## Cattivik (28 Aprile 2014)

Io ne ho sentito parlare alla radio e ho visitato questo blog

http://www.occhiodellanima.it/

secondo me val la pena farci un giro si vede la questione anche dal punto di vista dei disabili.

Cattivik


----------



## Caciottina (28 Aprile 2014)

Io ho visto un film con helen hunt.
Session.
Penso sia su quest argomento.
Piu che prostituzione legalizzata mi sembra davvero assistenza


----------



## Nobody (28 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Io ho visto un film con helen hunt.
> Session.
> Penso sia su quest argomento.
> *Piu che prostituzione legalizzata mi sembra davvero assistenza*


per praticare questa assistenza lo stato si avvale di prostitute, pagate regolarmente con soldi pubblici. In Danimarca vengono assoldate anche negli ospizi.


----------



## @lex (28 Aprile 2014)

Non ho letto l‘articolo. Di che tipo di disabili si parla? Si parla anche di donne o solo uomini?


----------



## Principessa (28 Aprile 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> Non ho letto l‘articolo. Di che tipo di disabili si parla? Si parla anche di donne o solo uomini?


Immagino che si riferisca a entrambi. Diversamente sarebbe discriminazione di genere, anche se non voglio essere ipocrita e negare che l'uomo ha maggiore bisogno. Di solito.


----------



## Minerva (28 Aprile 2014)

tutto molto giusto ma anch'io poi non capisco bene il cuore della proposta.
è certamente vero che ci sia un problema ie un diritto in questo senso ma è anche vero che le disabilità sono varie e la gestione dell'intimità è veramente cosa delicata.
se in realtà non possiamo affidarci altro che a prostitute ,pur se preparate , sensibili e informate purtroppo l'assistenza sarà sempre grossolana e inadeguata per alcuni casi più delicati ,in altri addirittura problematica
certo si dirà che è un passo in avanti però mai come in questo caso ,secondo me,si parla di qualcosa che si conosce poco e si rischia di andare nel grottesco.
sarei curiosa di conoscere il programma di preparazione di questa figura professionale


----------



## free (28 Aprile 2014)

i disabili sono come prigionieri del loro corpo o della loro mente, tuttavia esistono anche i veri prigionieri, spesso con partner che vivono in libertà
argomento molto delicato


----------



## @lex (28 Aprile 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Immagino che si riferisca a entrambi. Diversamente sarebbe discriminazione di genere, anche se non voglio essere ipocrita e negare che l'uomo ha maggiore bisogno. Di solito.


immagini...
accertarsene?


----------



## Principessa (28 Aprile 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> immagini...
> accertarsene?


Il titolo della proposta di legge si riferisce a "persone", dunque non può che essere indirizzata a ogni genere.


----------



## AnnaBlume (28 Aprile 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> immagini...
> accertarsene?


In effetti nel video che ho linkato (fatto credo da alcuni dei promotori dell'idea) si parla anche, brevemente, della difficoltà di volgere questa cosa al femminile, la discriminazione di genere, etc. (magari basata anche sui pochi prostituti?). Insomma, come dici tu, non è affatto scontato.


----------



## @lex (28 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> In effetti nel video che ho linkato (fatto credo da alcuni dei promotori dell'idea) si parla anche, brevemente, della difficoltà di volgere questa cosa al femminile, la discriminazione di genere, etc. (magari basata anche sui pochi prostituti?). Insomma, come dici tu, non è affatto scontato.


eh no, non è affatto scontato. anche senza leggere l'articolo è intuibile che non può essere paritaria la cosa


----------



## @lex (28 Aprile 2014)

detto ciò non sono contrario a priori, ma qualche remora per i disabili mentali medio-gravi ce l'ho


----------



## Principessa (28 Aprile 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> eh no, non è affatto scontato. anche senza leggere l'articolo è intuibile che non può essere paritaria la cosa


Legalmente, se ci si riferisce a "persone", ne hanno diritto anche le donne. Poi certo, nella pratica sarà diverso.
Ma i tutori di quante donne chiederanno questo servizio?...

Un uomo che non eiacula può diventare violento e impazzire. E' la natura.

Una donna no.


----------



## @lex (28 Aprile 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Legalmente, se ci si riferisce a "persone", ne hanno diritto anche le donne. Poi certo, nella pratica sarà diverso.
> Ma i tutori di quante donne chiederanno questo servizio?...
> 
> *Un uomo che non eiacula può diventare violento e impazzire. E' la natura*.
> ...


ma che dici.....


----------



## Principessa (28 Aprile 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> ma che dici.....


Ah no???

Allora secondo te perchè chi ha un figlio disabile, dopo la sua maturità sessuale spesso deve ricorrere alle prostitute???

Per par condicio con i normodotati?  Per sfizio? Per sport?

C'è una necessità forte di placare pulsioni sessuali. Per evitare l'aggressività. Per evitare a queste persone uno stress e una tensione enorme.

Immagina di voler far sesso, come quasi ogni uomo, e di NON poterlo fare....... non è una cosa bella, sai?


----------



## @lex (28 Aprile 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Ah no???
> 
> Allora secondo te perchè chi ha un figlio disabile, dopo la sua maturità sessuale spesso deve ricorrere alle prostitute???
> 
> ...


tra necessità forte e impazzire c'è un abisso. che poi i disabili mentali gravi non siano in grado di "tenere a bada" le pulsioni sono d'accordo e che possano diventare "irrequieti" anche.
detto questo, sono in grado di "razionalizzare" un'esperienza sessuale? boh, credo che ogni caso sia un caso a sé...


----------



## Principessa (28 Aprile 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> tra necessità forte e impazzire c'è un abisso. che poi i disabili mentali gravi non siano in grado di "tenere a bada" le pulsioni sono d'accordo e che possano diventare "irrequieti" anche.
> detto questo, sono in grado di "razionalizzare" un'esperienza sessuale? boh, credo che ogni caso sia un caso a sé...


Te l'ho modificato il post.

Io non credo che sia poi così importante che essi capiscano cosa significa un'esperienza sessuale. 
Se la natura gli dà quegli impulsi è perchè in qualche modo, in qualsiasi modo, devono essere soddisfatti.
La cosa importante è che non vengano soddisfatti con aggressività o violenze sessuali.


Per noi e per loro.

Non lo so quante persone possono impazzire, ma anche se non impazzissero, ti sembra giusto che qualcuno abbia un disagio e una mancanza grave perchè la nostra società, in modo ipocrita, non permette che ci siano figure del genere?
Che poi, a guardare bene, sarebbe una carezza intima.
Non è nemmeno assimilabile alla prostituzione a cui sono costretti a ricorrere.


----------



## @lex (28 Aprile 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Te l'ho modificato il post.
> 
> Io non credo che sia poi così importante che essi capiscano cosa significa un'esperienza sessuale.
> Se la natura gli dà quegli impulsi è perchè in qualche modo, in qualsiasi modo, devono essere soddisfatti.
> ...


io ho solo dei dubbi.


----------



## Flavia (28 Aprile 2014)

free ha detto:


> i disabili sono come prigionieri del loro corpo o della loro mente, tuttavia esistono anche i veri prigionieri, spesso con partner che vivono in libertà
> argomento molto delicato


giusta osservazione:smile:


----------



## @lex (28 Aprile 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> giusta osservazione:smile:


che sarebbe interessante ampliare.


----------



## Flavia (28 Aprile 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> che sarebbe interessante ampliare.


posso anche essere
più esaustiva, però
poi non voglio essere accusata
di essere acida se la mia opinione
non ti garba
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## @lex (28 Aprile 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> posso anche essere
> più esaustiva, però
> poi non voglio essere accusata
> di essere acida se la mia opinione
> ...


ma figurati...l'osservazione non era manco la tua



OT: un giorno mi spieghi perché vai a capo?:singleeye:


----------



## Flavia (28 Aprile 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> ma figurati...l'osservazione non era manco la tua
> 
> 
> 
> OT: un giorno mi spieghi perché vai a capo?:singleeye:


l'argomento è quanto mai
delicato, l'affermazione di Free
secondo me si presta 
a molteplici chiavi di lettura
riaccendo il neurone e magari
mi cimento in un discorso serio


----------



## @lex (28 Aprile 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> l'argomento è quanto mai
> delicato, l'affermazione di Free
> secondo me si presta
> a molteplici chiavi di lettura
> ...


sei meravigliosa...hai scritto con piglio giusta osservazione e ora non sei sicura di aver capito.....:mrgreen:


----------



## Flavia (28 Aprile 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> sei meravigliosa...hai scritto con piglio giusta osservazione e ora non sei sicura di aver capito.....:mrgreen:


ho detto che la sua osservazione
si presta a molteplici 
spunti di riflessione
ma dato che  a quest'ora
sono stracotta 
prima di imbastire qualsiasi
tipo di discorso
devo raccogliere le idee
capito mi hai?


----------



## @lex (28 Aprile 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> ho detto che la sua osservazione
> si presta a molteplici
> spunti di riflessione
> ma dato che  a quest'ora
> ...


io no..ma sei meravigliosa comunque:mrgreen:


----------



## Flavia (28 Aprile 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> io no..ma sei meravigliosa comunque:mrgreen:


io sono inacidita!!!!!


----------



## @lex (28 Aprile 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> io sono inacidita!!!!!


scopa:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Flavia (28 Aprile 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> scopa:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


senti qui c'è gente
che vanta successi amatori
a go go
eppure sta messa peggio di me


----------



## Brunetta (28 Aprile 2014)

Io sono molto perplessa per una cosa che "sembra" politicamente corretta ma mi sembra solo uno stratagemma per trovare una scorciatoia per introdurre la legalizzazione della prostituzione.
Cosa verso la quale sono fermamente contraria per questioni di rispetto delle persone. Non intendo imbarcarmi in una discussione sull'argomento.
Inoltre, come diceva Alex, il plauso generalizzato mi fa sorgere il dubbio che non ci si renda conto che sotto il termine "disabile" c'è una varietà enorme e che nei casi in cui si tratta di disabilità fisica è la persona che può scegliere e decidere come risolvere un suo problema, se lo considera tale;  in caso di disabilità mentale si tratta di una cosa talmente delicata e intima che richiederebbe, per me, maggiore delicatezza. Se immaginiamo solo una donna disabile mentale con pulsioni sessuali non so chi riuscirebbe a immaginare chi e come e con quale delicatezza potrebbe agire. Tra soddisfare un bisogno o una pulsione e compiere una violenza a volte vi è un confine labile.
Ho già litigato a sangue con amiche:mrgreen:, non vado oltre.


----------



## @lex (28 Aprile 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> senti qui c'è gente
> che vanta successi amatori
> a go go
> eppure sta messa peggio di me


guarda, seriamente, non faccio nessuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuna fatica a crederlo e a crederti:mrgreen:


----------



## @lex (28 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io sono molto perplessa per una cosa che "sembra" politicamente corretta ma mi sembra solo uno stratagemma per trovare una scorciatoia per introdurre la legalizzazione della prostituzione.
> Cosa verso la quale sono fermamente contraria per questioni di rispetto delle persone. Non intendo imbarcarmi in una discussione sull'argomento.
> Inoltre, come diceva Alex, il plauso generalizzato mi fa sorgere il dubbio che non ci si renda conto che sotto il termine "disabile" c'è una varietà enorme e che nei casi in cui si tratta di disabilità fisica è la persona che può scegliere e decidere come risolvere un suo problema, se lo considera tale;  in caso di disabilità mentale si tratta di una cosa talmente delicata e intima che richiederebbe, per me, maggiore delicatezza. Se immaginiamo solo una donna disabile mentale con pulsioni sessuali non so chi riuscirebbe a immaginare chi e come e con quale delicatezza potrebbe agire. Tra soddisfare un bisogno o una pulsione e compiere una violenza a volte vi è un confine labile.
> Ho già litigato a sangue con amiche:mrgreen:, non vado oltre.


sono d'accordo su tutto pienamente. tu sei più granitica, bisogna ammetterlo. io ho dei dubbi. la sessualità scelta da altri per un disabile mentale grave mi spaventa. non personalmente, ovvio


----------



## Nocciola (28 Aprile 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> sono d'accordo su tutto pienamente. tu sei più granitica, bisogna ammetterlo. io ho dei dubbi. la sessualità scelta da altri per un disabile mentale grave mi spaventa. non personalmente, ovvio


Quoto


----------



## Flavia (28 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io sono molto perplessa per una cosa che "sembra" politicamente corretta ma mi sembra solo uno stratagemma per trovare una scorciatoia per introdurre la legalizzazione della prostituzione.
> Cosa verso la quale sono fermamente contraria per questioni di rispetto delle persone. Non intendo imbarcarmi in una discussione sull'argomento.
> Inoltre, come diceva Alex, il plauso generalizzato mi fa sorgere il dubbio che non ci si renda conto che sotto il termine "disabile" c'è una varietà enorme e che nei casi in cui si tratta di disabilità fisica è la persona che può scegliere e decidere come risolvere un suo problema, se lo considera tale;  in caso di disabilità mentale si tratta di una cosa talmente delicata e intima che richiederebbe, per me, maggiore delicatezza. Se immaginiamo solo una donna disabile mentale con pulsioni sessuali non so chi riuscirebbe a immaginare chi e come e con quale delicatezza potrebbe agire. Tra soddisfare un bisogno o una pulsione e compiere una violenza a volte vi è un confine labile.
> Ho già litigato a sangue con amiche:mrgreen:, non vado oltre.


concordo con il tuo pensiero
la disabilità mentale
è un argomento delicato
vi sono persone 
che provando pulsioni fisiche
normali per un adulto
ma che mentalmente
sono così fragili
da poter essere equiparati
a bambini piccolissimi
in questo caso non ci sarebbe
una piena consapevolezza
come comportarsi?


@lex ha detto:


> guarda, seriamente, non faccio nessuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuna fatica a crederlo e a crederti:mrgreen:


----------



## AnnaBlume (28 Aprile 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> sono d'accordo su tutto pienamente. tu sei più granitica, bisogna ammetterlo. io ho dei dubbi. la sessualità scelta da altri per un disabile mentale grave mi spaventa. non personalmente, ovvio


quotissimo! E non credo nemmeno al discorso di prima, alla maggior gravità (nei possibili esiti) della mancanza di sesso nei maschi che nelle femmine. La letteratura psichiatrica (a me invisa, ma certamente presente) riporta talmente tanti casi di isteria femminile che ci possiamo far mattina.


----------



## @lex (28 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> quotissimo! E non credo nemmeno al discorso di prima, alla maggior gravità (nei possibili esiti) della mancanza di sesso nei maschi che nelle femmine. La letteratura psichiatrica (a me invisa, ma certamente presente) riporta talmente tanti casi di isteria femminile che ci possiamo far mattina.


spero di non offendere principessa ma i luoghi comuni sono sempre dietro l'angolo e (mi ci metto dentro anche io) ci si può incappare senza nemmeno accorgersene


----------



## AnnaBlume (28 Aprile 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> spero di non offendere principessa ma i luoghi comuni sono sempre dietro l'angolo e (mi ci metto dentro anche io) ci si può incappare senza nemmeno accorgersene


:up:


----------



## Minerva (28 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io sono molto perplessa per una cosa che "sembra" politicamente corretta ma mi sembra solo uno stratagemma per trovare una scorciatoia per introdurre la legalizzazione della prostituzione.
> Cosa verso la quale sono fermamente contraria per questioni di rispetto delle persone. Non intendo imbarcarmi in una discussione sull'argomento.
> Inoltre, come diceva Alex, il plauso generalizzato mi fa sorgere il dubbio che non ci si renda conto che sotto il termine "disabile" c'è una varietà enorme e che nei casi in cui si tratta di disabilità fisica è la persona che può scegliere e decidere come risolvere un suo problema, se lo considera tale;  in caso di disabilità mentale si tratta di una cosa talmente delicata e intima che richiederebbe, per me, maggiore delicatezza. Se immaginiamo solo una donna disabile mentale con pulsioni sessuali non so chi riuscirebbe a immaginare chi e come e con quale delicatezza potrebbe agire. Tra soddisfare un bisogno o una pulsione e compiere una violenza a volte vi è un confine labile.
> Ho già litigato a sangue con amiche:mrgreen:, non vado oltre.


più che altro vedo come priorità l'abbattimento di permanenti barriere architettoniche ,culturali,sociali ed economiche che migliorerebbero il quotidiano di tanti disabili.
ben vengal'attenzione sulla sfera sessuale ma c'è ben altro sul piatto della bilancia


----------



## Flavia (28 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> più che altro vedo come priorità l'abbattimento di permanenti barriere architettoniche ,culturali,sociali ed economiche che migliorerebbero il quotidiano di tanti disabili.
> ben vengal'attenzione sulla sfera sessuale ma c'è ben altro sul piatto della bilancia


:up:
ben detto
ci sono necessità e priorità
cosa se ne fa un disabile
dell'assistente sessuale
quando al contempo
gli tagliano la fisioterapia
perchè mancano i fondi?


----------



## @lex (28 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> più che altro vedo come priorità l'abbattimento di permanenti barriere architettoniche ,culturali,sociali ed economiche che migliorerebbero il quotidiano di tanti disabili.
> ben vengal'attenzione sulla sfera sessuale ma c'è ben altro sul piatto della bilancia


mi sembra impossibile non quotare


----------



## Brunetta (28 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> più che altro vedo come priorità l'abbattimento di permanenti barriere architettoniche ,culturali,sociali ed economiche che migliorerebbero il quotidiano di tanti disabili.
> ben vengal'attenzione sulla sfera sessuale ma c'è ben altro sul piatto della bilancia


L'ho detto che per me si stanno usando i disabili (chi onestamente si sentirebbe di opporsi a qualcosa che viene presentato come un diritto o un riconoscimento di esigenze comuni?!) per altri obiettivi.
Concordo con te. Anche se il "benaltrismo" mi irrita, in questo caso mi sembra proprio un'esigenza più immaginata che sentita e, in casi realmente bisognosi, non credo che tra gli interventi di cura non ci sia stato anche un aiuto in quel senso.


----------



## @lex (28 Aprile 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> :up:
> ben detto
> ci sono necessità e priorità
> cosa se ne fa un disabile
> ...


assolutamente. quoto anche te. una cosa non esclude l'altra però. ripeto, ho dubbi. sono possibilista e direi anche qualcosa di più. con una attenzione spasmodica e ossessiva. detto questo se il disabile fosse sotto la mia tutela tra una fisioterapia/riabilitazione/inserimento nella società e fargli/*LE *espletare funzioni sessuali non avrei dubbi su cosa scegliere


----------



## Principessa (28 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io sono molto perplessa per una cosa che "sembra" politicamente corretta *ma mi sembra solo uno stratagemma per trovare una scorciatoia per introdurre la legalizzazione della prostituzione.*
> Cosa verso la quale sono fermamente contraria per questioni di rispetto delle persone. Non intendo imbarcarmi in una discussione sull'argomento.
> Inoltre, come diceva Alex, il plauso generalizzato mi fa sorgere il dubbio che non ci si renda conto che sotto il termine "disabile" c'è una varietà enorme e che nei casi in cui si tratta di disabilità fisica è la persona che può scegliere e decidere come risolvere un suo problema, se lo considera tale;  in caso di disabilità mentale si tratta di una cosa talmente delicata e intima che richiederebbe, per me, maggiore delicatezza. Se immaginiamo solo una donna disabile mentale con pulsioni sessuali non so chi riuscirebbe a immaginare chi e come e con quale delicatezza potrebbe agire. Tra soddisfare un bisogno o una pulsione e compiere una violenza a volte vi è un confine labile.
> Ho già litigato a sangue con amiche:mrgreen:, non vado oltre.


La figura dell'assistente sessuale non ha nulla di assimilabile alla prostituta, piuttosto assomiglia a una massaggiatrice erotica. O massaggiatore erotico.

Indubbiamente sono persone preparate, molto più idonee delle prostitute a soddisfare delle esigenze e risolvere problemi di quel tipo. 

Ma finchè molti la penseranno come te, i disabili (o i tutori degli stessi) potranno continuare a rivolgersi SOLO alle prostitute, aumentando proprio quel malcostume che a te non piace.


La delicatezza e l'empatia possono e devono averla solo i tutori. E quindi non è un affare di Stato ma si può solo confidare che vengano fatte le giuste scelte da parte di chi li nomina.


----------



## Minerva (28 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L'ho detto che per me si stanno usando i disabili (chi onestamente si sentirebbe di opporsi a qualcosa che viene presentato come un diritto o un riconoscimento di esigenze comuni?!) per altri obiettivi.
> Concordo con te. *Anche se il "benaltrismo" mi irrita, in* questo caso mi sembra proprio un'esigenza più immaginata che sentita e, in casi realmente bisognosi, non credo che tra gli interventi di cura non ci sia stato anche un aiuto in quel senso.


hai ragione, per questo preferisco parlare di priorità


----------



## Nocciola (28 Aprile 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> La figura dell'assistente sessuale non ha nulla di assimilabile alla prostituta, piuttosto assomiglia a una massaggiatrice erotica. O massaggiatore erotico.
> 
> Indubbiamente sono persone preparate, molto più idonee delle prostitute a soddisfare delle esigenze e risolvere problemi di quel tipo.
> 
> ...


Ma é così comune che un disabile o un tutore si rivolga a una prostituta. No, percjé purtroppo nella famiglia mia e di mio marito ci sono state e ci sono disabili e portatori di handicap di gravità e etá diverse e l'idea della prpstituta non ha mai sfiprato ne loro ne noi


----------



## Minerva (28 Aprile 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> La figura dell'assistente sessuale non ha nulla di assimilabile alla prostituta, piuttosto assomiglia a una massaggiatrice erotica. O massaggiatore erotico.
> 
> *Indubbiamente sono persone preparate, molto più idonee delle prostitute a soddisfare delle esigenze e risolvere problemi di quel tipo. *
> 
> ...


penso che vi siano grandi difficoltà in questo senso


----------



## Brunetta (28 Aprile 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> La figura dell'assistente sessuale non ha nulla di assimilabile alla prostituta, piuttosto assomiglia a una massaggiatrice erotica. O massaggiatore erotico.
> 
> Indubbiamente sono persone preparate, molto più idonee delle prostitute a soddisfare delle esigenze e risolvere problemi di quel tipo.
> 
> ...


Ho già scritto in merito.
Chi fa della sua professione "massaggiatore erotico" offre prestazioni sessuali. Questo è.
Non è un assistente a un disabile che può anche dare sollievo a una tensione.
Confida.


----------



## Principessa (28 Aprile 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> spero di non offendere principessa ma i luoghi comuni sono sempre dietro l'angolo e (mi ci metto dentro anche io) ci si può incappare senza nemmeno accorgersene


Manco avessi detto che una donna può vivere senza sesso  o comunque non ha desiderio! Certo che ce l'ha.

 Ma non puoi negare che noi non dobbiamo eiaculare e quindi, di media, la voglia di sesso di una donna, è inferiore a quella di un uomo. Inoltre, un uomo aggressivo per mancata soddisfazione della suo libido è più pericoloso di una donna. Sia per forza/stazza fisica, sia perchè LUI può violentare attivamente. Una donna NON può violentare, è proprio difficile che ci riesca, al massimo può molestare.

Comunque io sono per concedere l'assistenza sessuale a chi ne ha bisogno. Uomini, donne, transgender.

Perchè al di là del problema sociale, c'è una mancanza individuale grave che non può essere trascurata.


----------



## Principessa (28 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho già scritto in merito.
> Chi fa della sua professione "massaggiatore erotico" offre prestazioni sessuali. Questo è.
> Non è un assistente a un disabile che può anche dare sollievo a una tensione.
> Confida.


Ok, per te è comunque una/un prostituta/o.

Quale alternativa utile proponi per soddisfare questa necessità?


----------



## Principessa (28 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> penso che vi siano grandi difficoltà in questo senso


Perchè?...


----------



## Flavia (28 Aprile 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> assolutamente. quoto anche te. una cosa non esclude l'altra però. ripeto, ho dubbi. sono possibilista e direi anche qualcosa di più. con una attenzione spasmodica e ossessiva. detto questo se il disabile fosse sotto la mia tutela tra una fisioterapia/riabilitazione/inserimento nella società e fargli/*LE *espletare funzioni sessuali non avrei dubbi su cosa scegliere


concordo
però poi mi  chiedo
se è così facile per  noi 
avere le idee così chiare
senza poter sapere 
quali sentimenti
può provare una persona
che non può esprimersi
liberamente come essere umano
in quanto limitato da problemi 
di carattere fisico
(non parlo di fragilità mentale)



farfalla ha detto:


> Ma é così comune che un disabile o un tutore si rivolga a una prostituta. No, percjé purtroppo nella famiglia mia e di mio marito ci sono state e ci sono disabili e portatori di handicap di gravità e etá diverse e l'idea della prpstituta non ha mai sfiprato ne loro ne noi


forse perchè non c'è stata
esplicita richiesta
da parte della persona


----------



## Sole (28 Aprile 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> :up:
> ben detto
> ci sono necessità e priorità
> cosa se ne fa un disabile
> ...


Condivido. Oltre alla fisioterapia, penso ai disabili che non riescono a trovare attività adeguate da svolgere e restano a casa, con grande difficoltà per le famiglie che sono lasciate sole ad occuparsene.

Ho una collega a me molto cara con un figlio ventenne disabile che sta vivendo un incubo proprio per questo.

Detto questo, posso capire il problema sessuale e mi sembra positivo occuparsene, ma condivido le perplessità espresse da alcuni circa i disabili mentali, che non sono pienamente consapevoli di sé (e quindi dei propri desideri).


----------



## Minerva (28 Aprile 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Ok,* per te *è comunque una/un prostituta/o.
> 
> Quale alternativa utile proponi per soddisfare questa necessità?


non è per lei così è.se vogliamo parlare fuori dai tabù occorre dire le cose come stanno: quale figura preparata professionalmente se la sente poi di fare sesso con un disabile mentale magari aggressivo e fisicamente assai poco attraente?


----------



## Brunetta (28 Aprile 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Ok, per te è comunque una/un prostituta/o.
> 
> Quale alternativa utile proponi per soddisfare questa necessità?


Certo che lo è!
E' una persona che fa seghe a un'altra. 
Diamo altri nomi ma questo resta.
Questa è una questione.
L'altra questione è stata esposta da me è da altri che non abbiano dato per certe le necessità che tu dai per scontate.


----------



## Principessa (28 Aprile 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma é così comune che un disabile o un tutore si rivolga a una prostituta. No, percjé purtroppo nella famiglia mia e di mio marito ci sono state e ci sono disabili e portatori di handicap di gravità e etá diverse e l'idea della prpstituta non ha mai sfiprato ne loro ne noi


Un'esigenza è riconosciuta e valida solo quando appartiene alla maggioranza?


----------



## Flavia (28 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho già scritto in merito.
> Chi fa della sua professione "massaggiatore erotico" offre prestazioni sessuali. Questo è.
> Non è un assistente a un disabile che può anche dare sollievo a una tensione.
> Confida.


la differenza sta
nella ricevuta fiscale
e nel pagamento delle tasse?


----------



## @lex (28 Aprile 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> concordo
> però poi mi  chiedo
> se è così facile per  noi
> avere le idee così chiare
> ...


ma che scherzi? non d'accordo. di più


----------



## Minerva (28 Aprile 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Perchè?...


pensi veramenteche esista una figura seria e preparata per questo ruolo? ne sei a conoscenza?


----------



## Principessa (28 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> non è per lei così è.se vogliamo parlare fuori dai tabù occorre dire le cose come stanno: quale figura preparata professionalmente se la sente poi di fare sesso con un disabile mentale magari aggressivo e fisicamente assai poco attraente?


L'assistente sessuale NON fa sesso. 

Accarezza il corpo della persona e, se può, aiuta la persona a trovare da solo/a modi per accarezzarsi.

Ci vuole molta fantasia per definire queste persone delle prostitute.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Aprile 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> la differenza sta
> nella ricevuta fiscale
> e nel pagamento delle tasse?


L'ho scritta la differenza.


----------



## Minerva (28 Aprile 2014)

scusate ma io qui vedo una solenne presa peri fondelli pagata per l'ennesimavolta da chi ha bisogno di concretezza e aiuti nella sopravvivenza


----------



## Minerva (28 Aprile 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> L'assistente sessuale NON fa sesso.
> 
> Accarezza il corpo della persona e, se può, aiuta la persona a trovare da solo/a modi per accarezzarsi.
> 
> Ci vuole molta fantasia per definire queste persone delle prostitute.


a me la definizione non importa, voglio esempi concreti e non ne conosco


----------



## Nocciola (28 Aprile 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Un'esigenza è riconosciuta e valida solo quando appartiene alla maggioranza?


Semplicemente credo e so, ripeto per esperienza diretta, che tra tutte le esigenze che possono avere per facilitare un minimo la loro vita, la massaggistrice erotica non rientra nelle priorità. 
Poi magari i disabili della mia famiglia sono un'eccezione


----------



## Principessa (28 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> pensi veramenteche esista una figura seria e preparata per questo ruolo? ne sei a conoscenza?


In Germania e in altri stati ci sono da anni.

Fanno dei corsi di formazione e, se non erro, hanno anche un codice etico.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Aprile 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Semplicemente credo e so, ripeto per esperienza diretta, che tra tutte le esigenze che possono avere per facilitare un minimo la loro vita, la massaggistrice erotica non rientra nelle priorità.
> Poi magari i disabili della mia famiglia sono un'eccezione


:up:
Anche quelli che ho conosciuto io.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Aprile 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> In Germania e in altri stati ci sono da anni.
> 
> Fanno dei corsi di formazione e, se non erro, hanno anche un codice etico.


Sono stati dove la prostituzione è legale.


----------



## Principessa (28 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> scusate ma io qui vedo una solenne presa peri fondelli pagata per l'ennesimavolta da chi ha bisogno di concretezza e aiuti nella sopravvivenza


Pagata da chi, scusa?

L'assistente sessuale non viene pagato dallo Stato, anche dove questa figura esiste, ma dai privati che ne hanno bisogno.


----------



## Minerva (28 Aprile 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> In Germania e in altri stati ci sono da anni.
> 
> Fanno dei corsi di formazione e, se non erro, hanno anche un codice etico.


voglio vedere allo stato dei fatti di cosa stiamo parlando


----------



## Flavia (28 Aprile 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Condivido. Oltre alla fisioterapia, penso ai disabili che non riescono a trovare attività adeguate da svolgere e restano a casa, con grande difficoltà per le famiglie che sono lasciate sole ad occuparsene.
> 
> Ho una collega a me molto cara con un figlio ventenne disabile che sta vivendo un incubo proprio per questo.
> 
> Detto questo, posso capire il problema sessuale e mi sembra positivo occuparsene, ma condivido le perplessità espresse da alcuni circa i disabili mentali, che non sono pienamente consapevoli di sé (e quindi dei propri desideri).


non riesco nemmeno
ad immaginare quante
energie e risorse
questi genitori devono
quotidianamente impegnare
per il benessere del figlio
nella mia strada
vive un ragazzino
che ha 14 anni
un amorino affettuoso
sempre sorridente
per me ha una particolare simpatia
per via del cane
che gli faccio coccolare
tutte le volte che lo incontriamo
ebbene questo ragazzino
non dice una parola
non ha mai parlato,
ha un ritardo mentale
oltre a problemi fisici
la madre mi diceva
che dopo la terza media
non sanno cosa fargli fare
nel senso che le scuole
che accolgono questi ragazzi
sono pochissime ed i posti
disponibili ancora meno


----------



## @lex (28 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> scusate ma io qui vedo una solenne presa peri fondelli pagata per l'ennesimavolta da chi ha bisogno di concretezza e aiuti nella sopravvivenza


e su questo sono d'accordo. d'accordissimo. però....però....tu proprio non la vedi come un'esigenza? un miglioramento della qualità di vita? 
 parlo in astratto


----------



## Flavia (28 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L'ho scritta la differenza.


infatti io concordo con te
mi chiedevo se questo
non fosse un modo
per dare un giro di vite
all'evasione causata
da uno dei mestieri
più antichi del mondo


----------



## Principessa (28 Aprile 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Semplicemente credo e so, ripeto per esperienza diretta, che tra tutte le esigenze che possono avere per facilitare un minimo la loro vita, la massaggistrice erotica non rientra nelle priorità.
> Poi magari i disabili della mia famiglia sono un'eccezione


Non è la priorità ma è un problema che c'è e visto che non lo pagheremo noi, con le nostre tasse, ma se lo pagheranno i privati che ne avranno bisogno, spero che questa legge verrà approvata.


----------



## Minerva (28 Aprile 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Pagata da chi, scusa?
> 
> L'assistente sessuale non viene pagato dallo Stato, anche dove questa figura esiste, ma dai privati che ne hanno bisogno.


che prima di questo bisogno ne hanno altri mille più pressanti e decisivi per la qualità della vita


----------



## Sole (28 Aprile 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> non riesco nemmeno
> ad immaginare quante
> energie e risorse
> questi genitori devono
> ...


Esatto.

Trovo ci sia una distanza enorme, enorme tra l'accudimento, il calore e il nido che viene loro offerto negli anni della scuola Primaria, e il gelo che spesso li aspetta oltre la soglia della scuola dell'obbligo.


----------



## Flavia (28 Aprile 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Pagata da chi, scusa?
> 
> L'assistente sessuale non viene pagato dallo Stato, anche dove questa figura esiste, ma dai privati che ne hanno bisogno.


credo volesse dire
che è un modo
per distogliere l'attenzione
da quelli che sono 
i problemi concreti
in cui nel quotidiano incontrano


----------



## Brunetta (28 Aprile 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> infatti io concordo con te
> mi chiedevo se questo
> non fosse un modo
> per dare un giro di vite
> ...


No è un modo per portare nella legalità e quindi dare legittimazione allo sfruttamento sessuale di persone da parte di altri perché è business troppo appetibile per lasciare che i suoi proventi siano riciclabili in modo complesso come è ora .
Ma avevo detto che non mi sarei imbarcata nella discussione :blank:


----------



## Minerva (28 Aprile 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> e su questo sono d'accordo. d'accordissimo. però....però....tu proprio non la vedi come un'esigenza? un miglioramento della qualità di vita?
> parlo in astratto


sì, sì.ma quando parliamo di disabilità il campo è troppo vasto e doloroso e c'è gente che ha ben altri bisogni insoddisfatti per mancanze economiche o strutturali.


----------



## @lex (28 Aprile 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> infatti io concordo con te
> mi chiedevo se questo
> non fosse un modo
> per dare un giro di vite
> ...


si vabbè ma quanti sono i disabili in un paese? sarebbero veramente una sparuta minoranza rispetto alle persone che fruiscono della prostituzione. quindi seppure si "liberalizzasse" l'assistenza sessuale (prostituzione, intendiamoci) per i disabili, tutto il resto rimarrebbe come prima.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Aprile 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> si vabbè ma quanti sono i disabili in un paese? sarebbero veramente una sparuta minoranza rispetto alle persone che fruiscono della prostituzione. quindi seppure si "liberalizzasse" l'assistenza sessuale (prostituzione, intendiamoci) per i disabili, tutto il resto rimarrebbe come prima.


 eh già per i disabili sì e per gli altri no?


----------



## @lex (28 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> sì, sì.ma quando parliamo di disabilità il campo è troppo vasto e doloroso e c'è gente che ha ben altri bisogni insoddisfatti per mancanze economiche o strutturali.


l'ho scritto decine di post fa che ogni caso sarebbe caso a sé, figurati. sfondi una porta aperta. l'idea che però un disabile possa "assaporare" una "gioa" (attenzione alle virgolette per favore) come quella di una "soddisfazione" sessuale non mi pare così esecrabile. solo questo intendo.


----------



## @lex (28 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> eh già per i disabili sì e per gli altri no?


eh ma quelle sarebbero una risorsa...le altre.....


----------



## Flavia (28 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No è un modo per portare nella legalità e quindi dare legittimazione allo sfruttamento sessuale di persone da parte di altri perché è business troppo appetibile per lasciare che i suoi proventi siano riciclabili in modo complesso come è ora .
> Ma avevo detto che non mi sarei imbarcata nella discussione :blank:


noi non stiamo discutendo
stiamo confrontando 
delle idee, dovrebbe 
essere questo lo scopo
del forum o no?



Sole ha detto:


> Esatto.
> 
> Trovo ci sia una distanza enorme, enorme tra l'accudimento, il calore e il nido che viene loro offerto negli anni della scuola Primaria, e il gelo che spesso li aspetta oltre la soglia della scuola dell'obbligo.


sicuramente questi 
bambini sono molto protetti
nella scuola primaria
ma non offrire loro
strutture nel momento
in cui termina la scuola media
mi sembra un voler 
tarpare la loro crescita
e la possibilità di confronto
con altre persone
oltre al nucleo familiare


----------



## Brunetta (28 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> sì, sì.ma quando parliamo di disabilità il campo è troppo vasto e doloroso e c'è gente che ha ben altri bisogni insoddisfatti per mancanze economiche o strutturali.


:up:
Il problema, come diceva Flavia, dei centri diurni e delle soluzioni residenziali dopo la morte dei genitori o in caso di impossibilità, incapacità di occuparsene sono veri problemi gravi.


----------



## Principessa (28 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sono stati dove la prostituzione è legale.


Sono Stati che semplicemente sono PIU' AVANTI dell'Italia. Su tutto.

Infatti, tanto per fare un esempio, non è del tutto corretto quello che dici. In Svezia è illegale comprare sesso (legge intelligente che punisce i clienti) ma l'assistenza sessuale è prevista.

Qui in Italia non siamo così intelligenti. Chiunque può comprare sesso quando e come vuole. Ma senza regole.
 E i risultati si vedono...


----------



## Brunetta (28 Aprile 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> noi non stiamo discutendo
> stiamo confrontando
> delle idee, dovrebbe
> essere questo lo scopo
> del forum o no?


Hai ragione ma già immagino altri utenti scatenarsi a favore della legalizzazione utilizzando argomenti leghisti e maschilisti e io non ho spirito per imbarcarmi in una battaglia :mrgreen:


----------



## @lex (28 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Hai ragione ma già immagino altri utenti scatenarsi a favore della legalizzazione utilizzando argomenti leghisti e maschilisti e io non ho spirito per imbarcarmi in una battaglia :mrgreen:


mah...semplicemente andassero a fare in culo.....:mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (28 Aprile 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Non è la priorità ma è un problema che c'è e visto che non lo pagheremo noi, con le nostre tasse, ma se lo pagheranno i privati che ne avranno bisogno, spero che questa legge verrà approvata.


Io spero che prima approvino leggi che tutelino il loro futuro quando nesduno potrá prendersi cura di loro. Che i mezzi pubblici siano forniti TUTTI di pedana per facilitare l'accesso, che non esistano piû barriere poi pensiamo anche alsesso.


----------



## Principessa (28 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> che prima di questo bisogno ne hanno altri mille più pressanti e decisivi per la qualità della vita


Certo. Bisogni per cui lo Stato dovrebbe pagare invece di fare tagli come è successo ultimamente, purtroppo.

Condanniamo i promotori di questa legge perchè hanno pensato a un bisogno meno importante (ma comunque necessario), e per cui lo Stato non tirerà fuori un euro?...



Non la trovo una buona giustificazione.


----------



## Principessa (28 Aprile 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io spero che prima approvino leggi che tutelino il loro futuro quando nesduno potrá prendersi cura di loro. Che i mezzi pubblici siano forniti TUTTI di pedana per facilitare l'accesso, che non esistano piû barriere poi pensiamo anche alsesso.


Io credo che ogni legge per migliorare la loro vita debba essere ben accetta.


----------



## Minerva (28 Aprile 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> l'ho scritto decine di post fa che ogni caso sarebbe caso a sé, figurati. sfondi una porta aperta. l'idea che però un disabile possa "assaporare" una "gioa" (attenzione alle virgolette per favore) come quella di una "soddisfazione" sessuale non mi pare così esecrabile. solo questo intendo.


penso che nessuno lo trovi esecrabile, tutt'altro.
la mia impressione è che innanzitutto si parli di arricchimento in un campo che non ha il necessario per vivere degnamente e poi la figura illustrata difficilmente potrà essere professionalmente preparata.
possiamo solo sperare nella sua umanità e sensibilità ....ma in certi casi anche lei andrebbe tutelata.
non è un discorso semplice da affrontare


----------



## Brunetta (28 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> penso che nessuno a trovi esecrabile, tutt'altro.
> la mia impressione è che innanzitutto si parli di arricchimento in un campo che non ha il necessario per vivere degnamente e poi la figura illustrata difficilmente potrà essere professionalmente preparata.
> possiamo solo sperare nella sua umanità e sensibilità ....ma in certi casi *anche lei andrebbe tutelata*.
> non è un discorso semplice da affrontare


Io già immagino quante persone colte e preparate farebbero i corsi di formazione e quante persone disperate senza lavoro


----------



## free (28 Aprile 2014)

io credo che un disabile fisico, e ne conosco, generalmente riesca a provvedere come vuole riguardo alla propria sessualità, il che mi pare giusto perchè è una cosa personalissima per la quale le ingerenze esterne, anche se animate da nobili intenzioni, a me personalmente darebbero la sgradevole sensazione di una sorta di esperimento in laboratorio, o qualcosa del genere

invece per quanto riguarda i disabili psichici, credo che sia ancora peggio tentare di "indovinare" quali possano essere i loro bisogni sessuali (ma poi in pratica come? facendo delle prove??), per cui direi che approvo la somministrazione di blandi calmanti appositi, per i quali tra l'altro spesso non c'è bisogno specifico perchè già li prendono per altri motivi
prima di criticare ricordiamoci che sono malati e che le medicine esistono


----------



## @lex (28 Aprile 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Io credo che ogni legge per migliorare la loro vita debba essere ben accetta.


principessa credo che tu non voglia capire.
quando il saggio indica la luna lo stolto guarda il dito.
sempre senza offesa è questo che si vuol farti capire.


----------



## Flavia (28 Aprile 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> si vabbè ma quanti sono i disabili in un paese? sarebbero veramente una sparuta minoranza rispetto alle persone che fruiscono della prostituzione. quindi seppure si "liberalizzasse" l'assistenza sessuale (prostituzione, intendiamoci) per i disabili, tutto il resto rimarrebbe come prima.


mi sembra che di questi tempi
tutto fa brodo per fare cassa
anche se sono convinta
che in realtà sia solo un modo
per spostare l'attenzione
dai veri problemi


Brunetta ha detto:


> Hai ragione ma già immagino altri utenti scatenarsi a favore della legalizzazione utilizzando argomenti leghisti e maschilisti e io non ho spirito per imbarcarmi in una battaglia :mrgreen:


spero che non sia così
la pluralità delle idee
è sempre una spinta
per crescere


----------



## Brunetta (28 Aprile 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> mi sembra che di questi tempi
> tutto fa brodo per fare cassa
> anche se sono convinta
> che in realtà sia solo un modo
> ...


Sono a dieta :mexican:


----------



## @lex (28 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> penso che nessuno lo trovi esecrabile, tutt'altro.
> la mia impressione è che innanzitutto si parli di arricchimento in un campo che non ha il necessario per vivere degnamente e poi la figura illustrata difficilmente potrà essere professionalmente preparata.
> possiamo solo sperare nella sua umanità e sensibilità ....ma in certi casi anche lei andrebbe tutelata.
> non è un discorso semplice da affrontare


ma ti ripeto. ho espresso dubbi dal primo post. l'idea mi pare (in generale) una buona idea, umanamente condivisibile. ma poi si scontra con le diversità che in un campo del genere sono miliardi. già tra 2 esseri umani che hanno lo stesso tipo di disabilità, figuriamoci..


----------



## Flavia (28 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sono a dieta :mexican:


intendevo crescita
in altezza non larghezza


----------



## Principessa (28 Aprile 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> principessa credo che tu non voglia capire.
> quando il saggio indica la luna lo stolto guarda il dito.
> sempre senza offesa è questo che si vuol farti capire.


Perchè non avrei capito? 

Si sta parlando di una proposta di legge per l'istituzione dell'assistente sessuale.
Alcuni dicono che i disabili hanno problemi ben più gravi da risolvere - problemi di cui dovrebbe prendersi carico lo Stato, cosa che attualmente non fa e anzi, ci sono stati dei tagli.
E' leggermente off topic ma vabbè, siamo tutti d'accordo.
Ma siccome questa legge NON toglie (perchè l'assistenza sessuale sarebbe a carico dei privati) ma AGGIUNGE, è davvero inutile sostenere che non va fatta perchè ci sono altre priorità prima...


Siccome ho SOLO 20 cent da dare a un povero piuttosto che 1 euro, alla fine non gli dò proprio nulla?
Non lo trovo proprio logico...


----------



## Brunetta (28 Aprile 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Perchè non avrei capito?
> 
> Si sta parlando di una proposta di legge per l'istituzione dell'assistente sessuale.
> Alcuni dicono che i disabili hanno problemi ben più gravi da risolvere - problemi di cui dovrebbe prendersi carico lo Stato, cosa che attualmente non fa e anzi, ci sono stati dei tagli.
> ...


A chi ha fame non dai un foulard.


----------



## Principessa (28 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A chi ha fame non dai un foulard.


E' un paragone infelice.

Un disabile grave ha bisogno che vengano eliminate le barriere architettoniche. Ha bisogno di più sussidi. Di assistenza sanitaria adeguata. E anche dell'assistenza sessuale, visto che ha erezioni e magari non può nemmeno masturbarsi.

Facile parlare da normodotati.

Mi piacerebbe che oltre alle critiche, proponessi soluzioni alternative e utili.


----------



## Minerva (28 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A chi ha fame non dai un foulard
> 
> .


 
*«* S'ils n'ont plus de pain, qu'ils mangent de la brioche ! *»

*


----------



## @lex (29 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> *«* S'ils n'ont plus de pain, qu'ils mangent de la brioche ! *»
> 
> *


ahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahhah


----------



## Alessandra (29 Aprile 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> E' un paragone infelice.
> 
> Un disabile grave ha bisogno che vengano eliminate le barriere architettoniche. Ha bisogno di più sussidi. Di assistenza sanitaria adeguata. E anche dell'assistenza sessuale, visto che ha erezioni e magari non può nemmeno masturbarsi.
> 
> ...


Ecco....ho letto questo thread un po' a sprazzi...pero' ho pensato esattamente questo, Princi...e mi dicevo:"dopo lo scrivo"...e hai espresso esattamente Iil mio pensiero.

Pensavo: "e' proprio vero che il sazio non crede al digiuno", e come ha detto Principessa, e' facile parlare da normodotati.
La disabilita' e' varia e ogni caso e' a se' stante.
Vi porto due esempi:
Una vicina di casa di mia zia ha un figlio mentalmente disabile. Con l'adolescenza, anche il suo corpo si e' trasformato e come tutti I suoi coetanei, con gli ormoni fino alle orecchie, aveva un forte desiderio sessuale. Un corpo da adulto con una testa da bimbo. Era nervoso, aveva atteggiamenti che esprimevano questo desiderio e a differenza dei suoi coetanei, non conosceva la masturbazione. Alla fine I genitori erano costretti a praticargliela e questo tipo di esperienze non erano certoo di loro gradimento. Cosa non avrebberoo dato per una specialista come l'assistente sessuale.

Ci sono altri che sono disabili solo fisicamente.
C'e' chi nasce senza arti superiori, e' troppo complessato per trovarsi un partner e non puo' dedicarsi una coccola intima come la masturbazione.


C'e' invece chi nasce normodotato e poi, per incidenti, perde gli arti.
Uno dei pazienti della clinica dove lavoro e' un giornalista che ha perso entrambe le braccia e una gamba dopo lo scoppio di una mina antiuomo in Afghanistan. 
Non e' sposato e voi capite che ha piu' difficolta' di prima aa a conoscere una eventualee compagna ea fare sesso.
Magari sono cose che non gli interessano piu...chissa'...ma anche solo la possibilita' di scegliere....di sapere che c'e' ancora la possibilita' di permettersi un Iincontro sessuale....volete mettere a livello psicologico cosa fa?


----------



## Minerva (29 Aprile 2014)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Ecco....ho letto questo thread un po' a sprazzi...pero' ho pensato esattamente questo, Princi...e mi dicevo:"dopo lo scrivo"...e hai espresso esattamente Iil mio pensiero.
> 
> Pensavo: "e' proprio vero che il sazio non crede al digiuno", e come ha detto Principessa,* e' facile parlare da normodotati.*
> La disabilita' e' varia e ogni caso e' a se' stante.
> ...


infatti il problema è proprio questo, ci compiaciamo di grandi aperture mentali quando in realtà non sappiamo quali siano veramente certe priorità nel quotidiano.parliamo di persone alle quali magari riesce difficile mangiare, lavarsi, pettinarsi ...le solite cose per noi considerate banali.su queste basi considerare un momento certo bellissimo e importante come il sesso ci sta ma solo dopo aver valutato il resto e averli messi in condizione di vivere degnamente ogni giorno con assistenza adeguata, abbattimento di barriere etc
certo che una cosa non esclude l'altra ma quello che è irritante è che questi discorsi partono come verità che squarciano tabù e si rivelano aria fritta e le solite soluzioni  di prostitute che in realtà i parenti di alcuni disabili hanno praticato da sempre .


----------



## Nobody (29 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *No è un modo per portare nella legalità e quindi dare legittimazione allo sfruttamento sessuale di persone da parte di altri *perché è business troppo appetibile per lasciare che i suoi proventi siano riciclabili in modo complesso come è ora .
> Ma avevo detto che non mi sarei imbarcata nella discussione :blank:


Semmai è il contrario, legalizzare un qualunque fenomeno lo sottrae allo sfruttamento della malavita organizzata. D'altronde nel nord europa dove la prostituzione è legale, nessuna donna regolarmente registrata come professionista è sfruttata dai magnaccia come accade qui in Italia.


----------



## Alessandra (29 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> infatti il problema è proprio questo, ci compiaciamo di grandi aperture mentali quando in realtà non sappiamo quali siano veramente certe priorità nel quotidiano.parliamo di persone alle quali magari riesce difficile mangiare, lavarsi, pettinarsi ...le solite cose per noi considerate banali.su queste basi considerare un momento certo bellissimo e importante come il sesso ci sta ma solo dopo aver valutato il resto e averli messi in condizione di vivere degnamente ogni giorno con assistenza adeguata, abbattimento di barriere etc
> certo che una cosa non esclude l'altra ma quello che è irritante è che questi discorsi partono come verità che squarciano tabù e si rivelano aria fritta e le solite soluzioni  di prostitute che in realtà i parenti di alcuni disabili hanno praticato da sempre .


Se ho capito bene, tu intendi dire che prima andrebbero offerti servizi e aiuti per necessita' primarie e poi possiamo anche pensare al lato sessuale. Hai ragione, senz'altro....ma da un altro lato penso che se F viene prima di A, non importa....basta che prima o poi si risolvi anche il problema A. Anche in ordine sparso, purche' tutto priima o poi venga affrontato e magari il problema F fa parlare (e quindi risolvere) anche A, B, ect....


P.s. scusate gli errori, scrivo dal phone.


----------



## sienne (29 Aprile 2014)

Ciao

anche se il sesso tra i bisogni primari sta all'ultimo posto,
non è da sottovalutare quanti disturbi ulteriori e disequilibri
può causare in alcuni soggetti, se non trova una forma di sfogo. 

Da chiedersi, se mai ... in che modo affrontare questa questione. 
Non so, se questa sia la strada giusta ... 

Ulteriormente, non mi esprimo ...


sienne


----------



## Nobody (29 Aprile 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> anche se il sesso tra i bisogni primari sta all'ultimo posto,
> *non è da sottovalutare quanti disturbi ulteriori e disequilibri
> ...


Sono d'accordo... non so se sia la strada giusta, ma alternative non ne vedo... a meno di ricorrere alla chimica, come quasi sempre si fa oggi.


----------



## sienne (29 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo... non so se sia la strada giusta, ma alternative non ne vedo... a meno di ricorrere alla chimica, come quasi sempre si fa oggi.



Ciao 

infatti. 

Il problema lo vedo nella concezione. 
Da una parte si considera il sesso, quell'atto che cura una relazione,
mentre in questo contesto, sarebbe fine a se stesso ... 

Difficile veramente.


sienne


----------



## Nobody (29 Aprile 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> infatti.
> 
> ...


ciao... difficile, eccome! Per dirla in forma matematica, il sesso è complemento assolutamente necessario ad una relazione amorosa, ma non è sufficiente a definirla.
In questo caso invece, "basterebbe" il suo essere necessario... il non sufficiente non sarebbe contemplato.
Ma... purtroppo credo che ciò che realmente manchi a queste sfortunate persone sia una vera relazione.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (29 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ok, ma io non ho capito in cosa consiste questa "assistenza sessuale"...
> 
> c'è un ragazzo nei miei pressi con un ritardo grave. Sembra avere lo sviluppo mentale di un treenne. Ma è un ragazzone di vent'anni (anche di una certa possenza), che mi si spalma sopra ogni volta che mi vede e il suo assistente fa fatica a scrostarmelo di dosso. Veramente pesante. In cosa consisterebbe l'assistenza a questo ragazzo? Perché che gli ormoni chiamino è evidente anche ai lampioni, in questo caso. Altro esempio: un amico faceva l'obiettore in un cooperativa che portava ragazzi disabili a fare delle attività pomeridiane invernali e organizzava per loro soggiorni multiattività durante l'estate. Mi ha detto che la vigilanza durante queste vacanze era un incubo, perché quelli 'meno disabili' cercavano in tutti i modi di accoppiarsi random, ma c'era il divieto assoluto proveniente dalle famiglie di consentire tale cosa (anche, poi, per il rischio gravidanze, etc.). In cosa consisterebbe l'assistenza qui? In ogni caso, poi, la scelta dove sarebbe, visto che solo fra loro si accoppierebbero? Io veramente non ho capito. Aiuto alla masturbazione, altro? Di cosa si parla davvero?


Io la vedo come dare vento ai denti di gente che non ha mai a che fare con (realmente) disabili.

Nel tuo caso illustrato, l'effetto francobollo è dovuto alla necessità di contatto fisico e non di sesso, un bambino fisicamente cresciuto ma semplicemente non maturo abbastanza per pensare al sesso.

Poiché è una materia che circola da un po' su Internet, vorrei dire anche la mia. Se mi capitasse di trovarmi in condizione di diventare un peso alla società (e alle persone che abitualmente mi stanno lontano, cioè tutti), allora cercherei di terminare la mia vita, con o senza aiuto esterno. Se mi fosse negato la possibilità di farlo, non mi salterebbe minimamente in mente di farmi aiutare sessualmente. Perché mai? Da disabile si hanno altri problemi, e la sessualità è talmente marginale che se non viene considerata, non fa differenza.

Ma, vediamo l'aspetto sociale. Chi non è disabile, si potrebbe sentire in colpa, perché ha una vita sessuale esagerata e non sa come regalare questa esperienza a chi non ne ha. *Non lo faccia! Punto e basta!*


----------



## free (29 Aprile 2014)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Io la vedo come dare vento ai denti di gente che non ha mai a che fare con (realmente) disabili.
> 
> Nel tuo caso illustrato, l'effetto francobollo è dovuto alla necessità di contatto fisico e non di sesso, un bambino fisicamente cresciuto ma semplicemente non maturo abbastanza per pensare al sesso.
> 
> ...



quoto...ma non credo che sia un fatto di sentirsi in colpa o meno


----------



## Brunetta (29 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> Semmai è il contrario, legalizzare un qualunque fenomeno lo sottrae allo sfruttamento della malavita organizzata. D'altronde nel nord europa dove la prostituzione è legale, nessuna donna regolarmente registrata come professionista è sfruttata dai magnaccia come accade qui in Italia.


Legalizzare non cambia lo stato delle cose se non cambiando chi ci guadagna..
L'alcol fa male ora, come prima e durante il proibizionismo. Il proibizionismo aveva arricchito la malavita e creato altra criminalità. Legalmente ora si arricchiscono rispettabilmente altre persone. Ma l'alcol è sempre lo stesso.


----------



## Ataru (29 Aprile 2014)

Non vorrei dire una cazzata, ma non mi pare che la prostituzione sia di per se illegale in Italia. Credo lo siano lo sfruttamento e l'induzione, ma non la prostituzione, non prostituirsi. Ora non so se per "sfruttatore" si intenda anche il cliente che paga la prestazione alla professionista che liberamente decide di guadagnarsi da vivere usando il suo corpo.

Premesso che in 36 anni di vita non sono mai stato con una prostituta, io non sono contrario ad una regolamentazione della prostituzione.

Per quanto riguarda i disabili (tralasciando per un attimo i disabili mentali per i quali giustamente qualcuno ha mostrato perplessità), trovo sia inutile stare a discutere di quali siano i loro bisogni. Anche tra i malati terminali c'è chi è pro e chi è pronto l'eutanasia. Immagino che per alcuni disabili l'aspetto sessuale sia marginale mentre per altri abbia un'importanza maggiore. Dal momento che non sarebbe obbligatorio, non vedo perché impedire a chi ne sente il bisogno di usufruire di questo servizio.


----------



## @lex (29 Aprile 2014)

Ataru ha detto:


> Non vorrei dire una cazzata, ma non mi pare che la prostituzione sia di per se illegale in Italia. Credo lo siano lo sfruttamento e l'induzione, ma non la prostituzione, non prostituirsi. Ora non so se per "sfruttatore" si intenda anche il cliente che paga la prestazione alla professionista che liberamente decide di guadagnarsi da vivere usando il suo corpo.
> 
> Premesso che in 36 anni di vita non sono mai stato con una prostituta, io non sono contrario ad una regolamentazione della prostituzione.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda i disabili (tralasciando per un attimo i disabili mentali per i quali giustamente qualcuno ha mostrato perplessità), trovo sia inutile stare a discutere di quali siano i loro bisogni. Anche tra i malati terminali c'è chi è pro e chi è pronto l'eutanasia. Immagino che per alcuni disabili l'aspetto sessuale sia marginale mentre per altri abbia un'importanza maggiore. Dal momento che non sarebbe obbligatorio, non vedo perché impedire a chi ne sente il bisogno di usufruire di questo servizio.


ma infatti per legge mi sembra una cazzata. chi già ne usufruisce ne continuerà ad usufruire e per i disabili dal punto di vista della legalizzazione mi sembra una questione di lana caprina.


----------



## AnnaBlume (29 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> pensi veramenteche esista una figura seria e preparata per questo ruolo? ne sei a conoscenza?


ma poi, nel video che ho appunto linkato, fra le tante altre cose, la ragazza che vorrebbe diventare la prima operatrice in Italia, parlava dell' 'abbattimento del tabù con la famiglia', e potere, come una professionista, entrare in casa e '*fare sesso col ragazzo disabile*' con piena approvazione (professionale). Non è che si è parlato di prostituzione legalizzata tanto per fare...


----------



## AnnaBlume (29 Aprile 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io spero che prima approvino leggi che tutelino il loro futuro quando nesduno potrá prendersi cura di loro. Che i mezzi pubblici siano forniti TUTTI di pedana per facilitare l'accesso, che non esistano piû barriere poi pensiamo anche alsesso.



quoto e approvo


----------



## Nobody (29 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Legalizzare non cambia lo stato delle cose se non cambiando chi ci guadagna..
> L'alcol fa male ora, come prima e durante il proibizionismo. Il proibizionismo aveva arricchito la malavita e creato altra criminalità. Legalmente ora si arricchiscono rispettabilmente altre persone. Ma l'alcol è sempre lo stesso.


Indubbiamente, anche se potrei dirti che l'alcool sotto distribuzione controllata dallo stato com'è ora, fa meno male di quello clandestino.
Inoltre lo sottrai al controllo della criminalità, che non è cosa da poco.
Una donna maggiorenne, capace di intendere e volere, se decide di prostituirsi legalmente come in Olanda o in Germania arricchisce solo se stessa. Qual'è il problema? Morale? O di che stiamo parlando, perchè francamente non capisco


----------



## Ataru (29 Aprile 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> ma infatti per legge mi sembra una cazzata. chi già ne usufruisce ne continuerà ad usufruire e per i disabili dal punto di vista della legalizzazione mi sembra una questione di lana caprina.


Ma io non la vedo come una "legalizzazione" della prostituzione per i disabili. Forse basta una comune prostituta (e qui, che sia legale o meno, cambia poco davvero), ma forse no. Non vedo male la formazione di figure professionali che oltre a fornire assistenza sessuale a domicilio al disabile (qualunque cosa voglia dire) conosca a fondo anche i relativi risvolti psicologici e sappia affrontare la cosa con la dovuta delicatezza.



Nobody ha detto:


> Una donna maggiorenne, capace di intendere e volere, se decide di prostituirsi legalmente come in Olanda o in Germania arricchisce solo se stessa. Qual'è il problema? Morale? O di che stiamo parlando, perchè francamente non capisco




Non posso approvarti


----------



## Nobody (29 Aprile 2014)

Ataru ha detto:


> Non posso approvarti


guarda che chiamo Lamù


----------



## Ataru (29 Aprile 2014)

Chiama, chiama. Lo sai che la amo!


----------



## Minerva (29 Aprile 2014)

anche atarù è una vecchia conoscenza?


----------



## AnnaBlume (29 Aprile 2014)

Ataru ha detto:


> Non vorrei dire una cazzata, ma non mi pare che la prostituzione sia di per se illegale in Italia. Credo lo siano lo sfruttamento e l'induzione, ma non la prostituzione, non prostituirsi. Ora non so se per "sfruttatore" si intenda anche il cliente che paga la prestazione alla professionista che liberamente decide di guadagnarsi da vivere usando il suo corpo.
> 
> Premesso che in 36 anni di vita non sono mai stato con una prostituta, io non sono contrario ad una regolamentazione della prostituzione.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda i disabili (tralasciando per un attimo i disabili mentali per i quali giustamente qualcuno ha mostrato perplessità), trovo sia inutile stare a discutere di quali siano i loro bisogni. Anche tra i malati terminali c'è chi è pro e chi è pronto l'eutanasia. Immagino che per alcuni disabili l'aspetto sessuale sia marginale mentre per altri abbia un'importanza maggiore. Dal momento che non sarebbe obbligatorio, non vedo perché impedire a chi ne sente il bisogno di usufruire di questo servizio.


Infatti questo era uno degli aspetti che mi aveva colpito del video: una possibile altra scelta, per i disabili -o per le loro famiglie- altra della prostituzione 'cassica', alla quale, non avendo altro alternative, chi vuole ricorre già. Però il tipo di figura e la sua formazione, in effetti, pone ben più di un mero problema. Poi, la disabilità mentale...che intendete: ne esistono di tanti tipi, fra i quali il cosiddetto 'ritardo'. Chi decide cosa, in quel caso? In base all'età logica dimostrata? Nel caso che portavo io all'iinizio, il ragazzone con lo sviluppo del treenne (caso non così sporadico, se ci si guarda intorno: non è che esiste solo la focomelia o la distrofia muscolare da un lato e il disturbo mentale grave dall'altro), quale sarebbe la strategia da seguire? E quale personale 'paramedico' la seguirebbe? Formato come? Io ho più dubbi che certezze, vi dirò: a me sembra davvero un'ingerenza incredibile da una parte (una sostituzione di volontà etc) e dall'altra un vicolo cieco che consentirebbe solo alla prostituzione (in genere solo femminile, per altro: con le donne che si fa?) di 'mettere una pezza' al problema. Coi modi della prostituzione, che immagino tutt'altro che 'medici' o raffinati.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> Indubbiamente, anche se potrei dirti che l'alcool sotto distribuzione controllata dallo stato com'è ora, fa meno male di quello clandestino.
> Inoltre lo sottrai al controllo della criminalità, che non è cosa da poco.
> Una donna maggiorenne, capace di intendere e volere, se decide di prostituirsi legalmente come in Olanda o in Germania arricchisce solo se stessa. Qual'è il problema? Morale? O di che stiamo parlando, perchè francamente non capisco


Il problema morale per me è basilare ed entra in ogni scelta che si compie come il problema politico.
Il fatto che lo stato guadagni sulla prostituzione a me sembra vomitevole, come pareva alla Merlin, che ricordo che era socialista e non bacchettona. Infatti la legge non proibisce la prostituzione, anche perché è difficilissima da provare in molti casi, ma lo sfruttamento.
Prendere una percentuale sulla prostituzione, come farebbe un tenutario, è ora proibito perché si configurerebbe come sfruttamento, nelle proposte di legge sarebbe lecito.
Poi per me è vomitevole che ci sia chi paga un'altra persona per fare sesso perché l'interesse di uno confligge con quello dell'altro e solo attraverso la corresponsione di denaro uno si assoggetta a compiere atti che per tutti noi hanno un valore intimo.
Sì è questa una questione morale.
Per me senza morale l'umanità diventa solo legge del più forte fisicamente o economicamente.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Infatti questo era uno degli aspetti che mi aveva colpito del video: una possibile altra scelta, per i disabili -o per le loro famiglie- altra della prostituzione 'cassica', alla quale, non avendo altro alternative, chi vuole ricorre già. Però il tipo di figura e la sua formazione, in effetti, pone ben più di un mero problema. Poi, la disabilità mentale...che intendete: ne esistono di tanti tipi, fra i quali il cosiddetto 'ritardo'. Chi decide cosa, in quel caso? In base all'età logica dimostrata? Nel caso che portavo io all'iinizio, il ragazzone con lo sviluppo del treenne (caso non così sporadico, se ci si guarda intorno: non è che esiste solo la focomelia o la distrofia muscolare da un lato e il disturbo mentale grave dall'altro), quale sarebbe la strategia da seguire? E quale personale 'paramedico' la seguirebbe? Formato come? Io ho più dubbi che certezze, vi dirò:* a me sembra davvero un'ingerenza incredibile da una parte (una sostituzione di volontà etc) e dall'altra un vicolo cieco che consentirebbe solo alla prostituzione (in genere solo femminile, per altro: con le donne che si fa?) *di 'mettere una pezza' al problema. Coi modi della prostituzione, che immagino tutt'altro che 'medici' o raffinati.


Osanna!
Anche in queste discussioni a volte escono idee diverse che si hanno sulla sessualità rispetto a maschio e femmina e un'idea di sesso maschile come bisogno fisiologico, necessità, senza alcuna considerazione che anche un disabile è sempre un'unità di corpo e mente.


----------



## Nobody (29 Aprile 2014)

Ataru ha detto:


> Chiama, chiama. Lo sai che la amo!


eh lo so... ma lo sai che ti bastona... :singleeye:


----------



## Nobody (29 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il problema morale per me è basilare ed entra in ogni scelta che si compie come il problema politico.
> Il fatto che lo stato guadagni sulla prostituzione a me sembra vomitevole, come pareva alla Merlin, che ricordo che era socialista e non bacchettona. Infatti la legge non proibisce la prostituzione, anche perché è difficilissima da provare in molti casi, ma lo sfruttamento.
> *Prendere una percentuale sulla prostituzione, come farebbe un tenutario, è ora proibito perché si configurerebbe come sfruttamento, nelle proposte di legge sarebbe lecito.*
> Poi per me è vomitevole che ci sia chi paga un'altra persona per fare sesso perché l'interesse di uno confligge con quello dell'altro e solo attraverso la corresponsione di denaro uno si assoggetta a compiere atti che per tutti noi hanno un valore intimo.
> ...


Veramente lì semplicemente pagano le tasse come qualunque altro lavoratore... dove sia lo sfruttamento mi sfugge. Per il resto, non condivido la tua morale... e l'umanità non peggiora senza morale, peggiora senza etica. La morale ha fatto milioni di morti in tutte le epoche.


----------



## Minerva (29 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Infatti questo era uno degli aspetti che mi aveva colpito del video: una possibile altra scelta, per i disabili -o per le loro famiglie- altra della prostituzione 'cassica', alla quale, non avendo altro alternative, chi vuole ricorre già. Però il tipo di figura e la sua formazione, in effetti, pone ben più di un mero problema. Poi, la disabilità mentale...che intendete: ne esistono di tanti tipi, fra i quali il cosiddetto 'ritardo'. Chi decide cosa, in quel caso? In base all'età logica dimostrata? Nel caso che portavo io all'iinizio, il ragazzone con lo sviluppo del treenne (caso non così sporadico, se ci si guarda intorno: non è che esiste solo la focomelia o la distrofia muscolare da un lato e il disturbo mentale grave dall'altro), quale sarebbe la strategia da seguire? E quale personale 'paramedico' la seguirebbe? Formato come? Io ho più dubbi che certezze, vi dirò: a me sembra davvero un'ingerenza incredibile da una parte (una sostituzione di volontà etc) e dall'altra un vicolo cieco che consentirebbe solo alla prostituzione (in genere solo femminile, per altro: con le donne che si fa?) di 'mettere una pezza' al problema.* Coi modi della prostituzione, che immagino tutt'altro che 'medici' o raffinati*.


più che raffinati mi chiedo se la sensibilità sarà sempre adeguata in un contesto dove nemmeno chi ha dieci lauree comprende (parlo di disabilità psichica)


----------



## free (29 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Osanna!
> Anche in queste discussioni a volte escono idee diverse che si hanno sulla sessualità rispetto a maschio e femmina e un'idea di sesso maschile come bisogno fisiologico, necessità, senza alcuna considerazione che anche un disabile è sempre un'unità di corpo e mente.



una mia conoscente ha fatto l'educatrice presso un centro di igiene mentale, dove sono ricoverati disabili psichici e frequentato da altri casi meno gravi per l'assistenza diurna
ebbene, mi raccontava tra l'altro che sia gli uomini che le donne dementi, e anche affetti da demenza senile, spesso si toccano e/o masturbano per tutto il giorno


----------



## Brunetta (29 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> Veramente lì semplicemente pagano le tasse come qualunque altro lavoratore... dove sia lo sfruttamento mi sfugge. Per il resto, non condivido la tua morale... e l'umanità non peggiora senza morale, peggiora senza etica. La morale ha fatto milioni di morti in tutte le epoche.


All'etica poi corrisponde una morale che è la messa in pratica dei principi etici.


----------



## Nobody (29 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> All'etica poi corrisponde una morale che è la messa in pratica dei principi etici.


mica vero... ama il prossimo tuo come te stesso è etica... non commettere atti impuri è morale. Uno si rifà ad un valore universale di bontà, l'altro a una legge umana.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Aprile 2014)

free ha detto:


> una mia conoscente ha fatto l'educatrice presso un centro di igiene mentale, dove sono ricoverati disabili psichici e frequentato da altri casi meno gravi per l'assistenza diurna
> ebbene, mi raccontava tra l'altro che sia gli uomini che le donne dementi, e anche affetti da demenza senile, spesso si toccano e/o masturbano per tutto il giorno


Ma anche i disabili devono poter fare quel che si sentono, tutelando gli altri.
Qui si contestava, chi contestava, che fosse possibile e semplice stabilire chi e come aveva questa necessità e come soddisfarla e non si trattava di un bisogno primario.
Però io avrei voluto quotare il tuo precedente intervento.


----------



## AnnaBlume (29 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il problema morale per me è basilare ed entra in ogni scelta che si compie come il problema politico.
> Il fatto che lo stato guadagni sulla prostituzione a me sembra vomitevole, come pareva alla Merlin, che ricordo che era socialista e non bacchettona. Infatti la legge non proibisce la prostituzione, anche perché è difficilissima da provare in molti casi, ma lo sfruttamento.
> Prendere una percentuale sulla prostituzione, come farebbe un tenutario, è ora proibito perché si configurerebbe come sfruttamento, nelle proposte di legge sarebbe lecito.
> Poi *per me è vomitevole che ci sia chi paga un'altra persona per fare sesso perché l'interesse di uno confligge con quello dell'altro e solo attraverso la corresponsione di denaro uno si assoggetta a compiere atti che per tutti noi hanno un valore intimo.*
> ...



Io la chiamerei etica, non morale. Però sì, alleluja. Per altro, nella prima fase, non solo per tutti ha un valore intimo: il denaro farebbe assoggettare il soggetto a fare qualcosa che naturalmente lo disgusterebbe. Peggio di così si muore.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> mica vero... ama il prossimo tuo come te stesso è etica... non commettere atti impuri è morale. Uno si rifà ad un valore universale di bontà, l'altro a una legge umana.


 cosa intendi per "non commettere atti impuri"? Le norme di purificazione sono ovviamente umane, ma anche tutte le altre non sono divine.
Da "ama il prossimo tuo come te stesso" io, ad esempio faccio discendere comportamenti che mi impediscono di avere rapporti sessuali a pagamento.


----------



## AnnaBlume (29 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Osanna!
> Anche in queste discussioni a volte escono idee diverse che si hanno sulla sessualità rispetto a maschio e femmina e un'idea di sesso maschile come bisogno fisiologico, necessità, senza alcuna considerazione che anche un disabile è sempre un'unità di corpo e mente.


si vabbè, quella del "bisogno di svuotarsi le palle" io l'ho mentalmente rimossa dalla serie degli interventi, cosa che consiglio. XD


----------



## AnnaBlume (29 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> più che raffinati mi chiedo se la sensibilità sarà sempre adeguata in un contesto dove nemmeno chi ha dieci lauree comprende (parlo di disabilità psichica)



certo, per raffinatezza non intendevo quella delle tecniche sessuali, ma sensibilità umana e psicologica.


----------



## @lex (29 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> cosa intendi per "non commettere atti impuri"? Le norme di purificazione sono ovviamente umane, ma anche tutte le altre non sono divine.
> Da "ama il prossimo tuo come te stesso" io, ad esempio faccio discendere comportamenti che mi impediscono di avere rapporti sessuali a pagamento.


[video=youtube;791pbn_XXNA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=791pbn_XXNA[/video]

attenzione!!! Ti stai imbarcando:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mr  green::mrgreen:


----------



## AnnaBlume (29 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> All'etica poi corrisponde una morale che è la messa in pratica dei principi etici.


la messa in pratica (e la controparte al bando) nei sistemi sociali. Qui e ora, per morale non si può che intendere morale cattolica. Che in buona parte mi ripugna. L'etica, invece, è la cosa buona in sé, quella universale.


----------



## Nobody (29 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Io la chiamerei etica, non morale. Però sì, alleluja. Per altro, nella prima fase, non solo per tutti ha un valore intimo:* il denaro farebbe assoggettare il soggetto a fare qualcosa che naturalmente lo disgusterebbe.* Peggio di così si muore.


Praticamente ciò che fa il capitalismo in ogni suo aspetto... il vero problema infatti è il denaro, che compra tempo corpo e pensieri dell'uomo.
Se però accetti questo dominio, dovresti accettare ogni libera scelta di una persona dentro di esso. L'importante è che non faccia del male agli altri. Altrimenti stai parlando di morale, non certo di etica.


----------



## free (29 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma anche i disabili devono poter fare quel che si sentono, tutelando gli altri.
> Qui si contestava, chi contestava, che fosse possibile e semplice stabilire chi e come aveva questa necessità e come soddisfarla e non si trattava di un bisogno primario.
> Però io avrei voluto quotare il tuo precedente intervento.



ma infatti questa educatrice, che sicuramente è più esperta di me, mi ha spiegato che è un comportamento abituale, perchè ritornano come alle sensazioni primarie e allo stato infantile di scoperta e piacere a coccolarsi 
infatti lei usava sempre i guanti di lattice anche solo per interagire con loro, perchè sapeva che spesso le loro mani non erano proprio pulitissime per questo motivo
quindi mi sembra che tentare di inserire il sesso vero e proprio in questi contesti sia piuttosto avventato


----------



## AnnaBlume (29 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> mica vero... ama il prossimo tuo come te stesso è etica... non commettere atti impuri è morale. Uno si rifà ad un valore universale di bontà, l'altro a una legge umana.


io direi 'non uccidere' è etica. 'Non commettere atti impuri' è morale. 'Ama il prossimo come te stesso' è idiozia.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> la messa in pratica (e la controparte al bando) nei sistemi sociali. Qui e ora, per morale non si può che intendere morale cattolica. Che in buona parte mi ripugna. L'etica, invece, è la cosa buona in sé, quella universale.


Io intendo altro.
E poi ci fosse almeno un po' di morale, anche cattolica, sarebbe un bene.
Alla morale cattolica è stata sostituita la doppia morale o l'amoralità.
Attenti che vi posto Cacciari eh!


----------



## Brunetta (29 Aprile 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> [video=youtube;791pbn_XXNA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=791pbn_XXNA[/video]
> 
> attenzione!!! Ti stai imbarcando:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mr  green::mrgreen:


Hai ragione: scendo! :carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Nobody (29 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> cosa intendi per "non commettere atti impuri"? Le norme di purificazione sono ovviamente umane, ma anche tutte le altre non sono divine.
> Da "ama il prossimo tuo come te stesso" io, ad esempio faccio discendere comportamenti che mi impediscono di avere rapporti sessuali a pagamento.


volevo evidenziare la differenza tra i comandamenti del nuovo e vecchio testamento... i primi sono etici, gli altri essenzialmente morali.
Tu lo fai dicendere... altri direbbero che da esso deriva il divieto di masturbarti, altri che non devi usare il preservativo. Infatti la morale ha questo vizio, è altamente soggettiva e si presta ad essere manipolata facilmente. 
L'etica lo è molto meno perchè si rifà a problemi universali.


----------



## Nobody (29 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> io direi 'non uccidere' è etica. '
> 
> Non commettere atti impuri' è morale. *'Ama il prossimo come te stesso' è idiozia*.


de gustibus... per me anche questo è idiozia...


----------



## AnnaBlume (29 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> Praticamente ciò che fa il capitalismo in ogni suo aspetto... il vero problema infatti è il denaro, che compra tempo corpo e pensieri dell'uomo.
> Se però accetti questo dominio, dovresti accettare ogni libera scelta di una persona dentro di esso. L'importante è che non faccia del male agli altri. Altrimenti stai parlando di morale, non certo di etica.



e no! Un conto è dire che (lungi da me giustificare il capitalismo, eh) 'faccio un lavoro che non mi piace'. un conto è dire 'faccio sesso (cosa intimissima) non solo non per intimità e quando non mi va, ma pure con qualcuno che fisicamente m'è ripugnante'. Ora come ora non mi vengono in mente lavori (ufficiali) ripugnanti (eticamente) se non quello del broker di borsa e banchiere, ma di crisi etiche fra loro non ne vedo.


----------



## AnnaBlume (29 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io intendo altro.
> *E poi ci fosse almeno un po' di morale, anche cattolica, sarebbe un bene*.
> Alla morale cattolica è stata sostituita la doppia morale o l'amoralità.
> Attenti che vi posto Cacciari eh!


anatema! anatema! anatema! :incazzato:

ce n'è fin troppa. Singola e doppia, certo.


----------



## free (29 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> io direi 'non uccidere' è etica. 'Non commettere atti impuri' è morale.* 'Ama il prossimo come te stesso' è idiozia*.



mannò, lo sarebbe se fosse: ama il prossimo più di te stesso
invece così è rispetto, secondo me

comunque in questi casi a me sta bene Kant, col cielo stellato sopra di noi e la legge morale dentro di noi, ovvero cose che tutti sanno, senza star lì a perdersi in 1000 distinguo


----------



## @lex (29 Aprile 2014)

IN DEFINITIVA CHIU' PILU PI TUTTI/E


----------



## @lex (29 Aprile 2014)

free ha detto:


> mannò, lo sarebbe se fosse: ama il prossimo più di te stesso
> invece così è rispetto, secondo me
> 
> comunque in questi casi a me sta bene Kant, col cielo stellato sopra di noi e la legge morale dentro di noi, ovvero cose che tutti sanno, senza star lì a perdersi in 1000 distinguo


Io francamente non amo il prossimo come me stesso. faccio il meglio ma se il prossimo mi rompe la minchia mica lo rispetto tout court


----------



## Nobody (29 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> e no! Un conto è dire che (lungi da me giustificare il capitalismo, eh) 'faccio un lavoro che non mi piace'. *un conto è dire 'faccio sesso (cosa intimissima)* non solo non per intimità e quando non mi va, ma pure con qualcuno che fisicamente m'è ripugnante'. Ora come ora non mi vengono in mente lavori (ufficiali) ripugnanti (eticamente) se non quello del broker di borsa e banchiere, ma di crisi etiche fra loro non ne vedo.


primo, per te è intimissima... non è detto che lo sia per tutte (vedi la vita e le interviste di Moana, o le tante di famose escort).
Secondo me ne stai facendo un problema morale... l'etica ti direbbe che è sempre una libera scelta dell'individuo, fare la scelta lavorativa che più gli aggrada. L'importante è che sia una scelta libera, e che non arrechi danno.


----------



## free (29 Aprile 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> Io francamente non amo il prossimo come me stesso. faccio il meglio ma se il prossimo mi rompe la minchia mica lo rispetto tout court


però se non ti rompe la minchia lo ami, no? anche solo per quello


----------



## free (29 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> primo, per te è intimissima... non è detto che lo sia per tutte (vedi la vita e le interviste di Moana, o le tante di famose escort).
> Secondo me ne stai facendo un problema morale... l'etica ti direbbe che è sempre una libera scelta dell'individuo, fare la scelta lavorativa che più gli aggrada. L'importante è che sia una scelta libera, e che non arrechi danno.


no è un problema di sottocultura, ovvero non ci arrivano che per avidità fanno un "lavoro" che è come tirarsi la zappa sui piedi, perchè compromette tutto quello di bello che la vita può offrire
libertà è anche non essere prigionieri di scelte allucinanti


----------



## @lex (29 Aprile 2014)

free ha detto:


> però se non ti rompe la minchia lo ami, no? anche solo per quello


puoi dirlo forte..ma meno di me:mrgreen:


----------



## AnnaBlume (29 Aprile 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> Io francamente non amo il prossimo come me stesso. faccio il meglio ma se il prossimo mi rompe la minchia mica lo rispetto tout court


ma infatti io personalmente riformulerei: *rispetta* il tuo prossimo come ste stesso (se non di più, come dice free). Ama chittepare e detesta chittepare, che non è rilevante, in presenza del rispetto.


----------



## AnnaBlume (29 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> primo, per te è intimissima... non è detto che lo sia per tutte (vedi la vita e le interviste di Moana, o le tante di famose escort).
> Secondo me ne stai facendo un problema morale... l'etica ti direbbe che è sempre una libera scelta dell'individuo, fare la scelta lavorativa che più gli aggrada. L'importante è che sia una scelta libera, e che non arrechi danno.


chissà, però, perché nel porno, ad esempio, c'è una ratio di suicidi altissimi. E se lo sono scelto loro, eh.


----------



## Minerva (29 Aprile 2014)

free ha detto:


> *mannò, lo sarebbe se fosse: ama il prossimo più di te stesso
> invece così è rispetto, secondo me*
> 
> comunque in questi casi a me sta bene Kant, col cielo stellato sopra di noi e la legge morale dentro di noi, ovvero cose che tutti sanno, senza star lì a perdersi in 1000 distinguo


anche secondo me. mi comporto  come vorrei fosse fatto con me


----------



## Nobody (29 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> chissà, però, perché nel porno, ad esempio, c'è una ratio di suicidi altissimi. E se lo sono scelto loro, eh.


davvero? Non lo sapevo... pure tra i preti la percentuale è notevole.


----------



## Nobody (29 Aprile 2014)

free ha detto:


> no è un problema di sottocultura, ovvero non ci arrivano che per avidità fanno un "lavoro" che è come tirarsi la zappa sui piedi, perchè compromette tutto quello di bello che la vita può offrire
> *libertà è anche non essere prigionieri di scelte allucinant*i


vero... ma è pure la possibilità di farle comunque, perchè per lui possono anche non essere allucinanti come le vedi tu. E poi solo l'individuo può sapere se ne è prigioniero o meno, non certo un altro ente.


----------



## AnnaBlume (29 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> davvero? Non lo sapevo... pure tra i preti la percentuale è notevole.


citami le fonti, le leggo volentieri (per altro, è da molto che i preti non praticano la castità, non so se lo sai).


----------



## Nobody (29 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> citami le fonti, le leggo volentieri (per altro, è da molto che i preti non praticano la castità, non so se lo sai).


non cito nessuna fonte, d'altronde non le hai citate nemmeno tu... onestà vorrebbe che prima di chiederle agli altri le avessi prodotte tu.


----------



## AnnaBlume (29 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> non cito nessuna fonte, d'altronde non le hai citate nemmeno tu... onestà vorrebbe che prima di chiederle agli altri le avessi prodotte tu.


ah beh, il video postato pochi giorni fa dal Conte, ad esempio. E' parte di un'inchiesta sul porno.

Le tue?


----------



## Nobody (29 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ah beh, il video postato pochi giorni fa dal Conte, ad esempio. E' parte di un'inchiesta sul porno.
> 
> Le tue?


il video del conte sarebbe una fonte attendibile?  le mie non le ho qui ora... ma ti manderò sicuramente qualche link attendibile. Prima di chiederle agli altri fossi in te mi documenterei meglio sulle tue.


----------



## contepinceton (29 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> chissà, però, perché nel porno, ad esempio, c'è una ratio di suicidi altissimi. E se lo sono scelto loro, eh.


Sai non sono molto convinto che se lo siano scelto loro...
Credimi era il mio sogno diventare pornodivo...

Ma sono stato scartato capisci?

Però sono riuscito a fare una colonna sonora...
E ho avuto la mia rivincita...

Il regista era lui il mitico!

http://www.nuovavicenza.it/2013/09/luigi-atomico-lhard-sperimentale-parla-vicentino/luigi-zanuso/


----------



## AnnaBlume (29 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> il video del conte sarebbe una fonte attendibile?  le mie non le ho qui ora... ma ti manderò sicuramente qualche link attendibile.



vabbè, diciamo pure che hai scritto una cosa tanto per dire, come peraltro io difendessi la castità   Ok, non c'è problema, non darti pena. E l'autorevolezza della fonte non è data da chi la posta, immagino tu lo sappia, qualunque cosa volessi dire.


----------



## contepinceton (29 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> il video del conte sarebbe una fonte attendibile?  le mie non le ho qui ora... ma ti manderò sicuramente qualche link attendibile. Prima di chiederle agli altri fossi in te mi documenterei meglio sulle tue.


Era un video di youtube.
Ed è vero...

Di ste cose ne parlava anche Zanoni...

Hai presente video impulse?


----------



## contepinceton (29 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> vabbè, diciamo pure che hai scritto una cosa tanto per dire, come peraltro io difendessi la castità   Ok, non c'è problema, non darti pena. E l'autorevolezza della fonte non è data da chi la posta, immagino tu lo sappia, qualunque cosa volessi dire.


Purtroppo sono cose vere...


----------



## AnnaBlume (29 Aprile 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Purtroppo sono cose vere...


cosa è vera, 'l'enorme percentuale di suicidi fra i preti'? Perché l'altro lo so, che è vero. :smile:


----------



## Nobody (29 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> vabbè, *diciamo pure che hai scritto una cosa tanto per dire*, come peraltro io difendessi la castità   Ok, non c'è problema, non darti pena. E l'autorevolezza della fonte non è data da chi la posta, immagino tu lo sappia, qualunque cosa volessi dire.


diciamo pure che da una persone che definisce un'idiozia uno dei fondamenti dell'etica universale, è un onore sentirsi dire una cosa del genere :mrgreen: tranquilla non mi do pena, chiudila pure così... e ovviamente non era riferita all'autorevolezza del conte, come tu supponi, ma a quella di quel filmato. Scabiare soggetto con oggetto è un classico errore della dialettica... come immagino tu sappia.


----------



## contepinceton (29 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> cosa è vera, 'l'enorme percentuale di suicidi fra i preti'? Perché l'altro lo so, che è vero. :smile:


Questa non la so, perchè non ho mai conosciuto preti che si sono suicidati.
Ehm...
Ho sempre visto che un prete scontento...
Lascia la tonaca...

Sovente perchè torna dal mare no?


----------



## AnnaBlume (29 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> diciamo pure che da una persone che definisce un'idiozia uno dei fondamenti dell'etica universale, è un onore sentirsi dire una cosa del genere :mrgreen: tranquilla non mi do pena, chiudila pure così... e ovviamente non era riferita all'autorevolezza del conte, come tu supponi, ma a quella di quel filmato. Scabiare soggetto con oggetto è un classico errore della dialettica... come immagino tu sappia.


ama il prossimo come te stesso uno dei fondamento dell'etica di che? 

E non scambio il soggetto con l'oggetto, semplicemente non ti credevo esperto in inchieste sul mondo del porno; la risposta poi, sulla percentuali di suicidi nel mondo del clero mi ha fugato l'ultimo dubbio. Potrei citartene almeno altre due, di inchieste, che denunciano anche altri disagi gravissimi del mondo del porno e della prosituzione. Sai, essendo tu un esperto...


----------



## contepinceton (29 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> diciamo pure che da una persone che definisce un'idiozia uno dei fondamenti dell'etica universale, è un onore sentirsi dire una cosa del genere :mrgreen: tranquilla non mi do pena, chiudila pure così... e ovviamente non era riferita all'autorevolezza del conte, come tu supponi, ma a quella di quel filmato. Scabiare soggetto con oggetto è un classico errore della dialettica... come immagino tu sappia.


Non ho capito niente
Cos'ha il video che non va?

Io ho postato un video in cui una ragazza esaltava la sua scelta "impegnativa e coraggiosa" di fare la porno diva.
Poi ho postato un video dove si parla del lato oscuro del porno no?
Non dobbiamo dimenticare che il porno è un mondo di lucine colorate no?

Ma temo che in quel mondo, la persona non sia vista come persona, ma solo come carne da macello.

Chi entra in quel mondo, poi non ne esce più.

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Holmes

Leggi qui che bella vita
Non aveva neanche 45 anni...

Ma aveva un grosso pene che gli dava il pane...
2.200 film...


----------



## AnnaBlume (29 Aprile 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Questa non la so, perchè non ho mai conosciuto preti che si sono suicidati.
> Ehm...
> Ho sempre visto che un prete scontento...
> Lascia la tonaca...
> ...


----------



## contepinceton (29 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ama il prossimo come te stesso uno dei fondamento dell'etica di che?
> 
> E non scambio il soggetto con l'oggetto, semplicemente non ti credevo esperto in inchieste sul mondo del porno; la risposta poi, sulla percentuali di suicidi nel mondo del clero mi ha fugato l'ultimo dubbio. Potrei citartene almeno altre due, di inchieste, che denunciano anche altri disagi gravissimi del mondo del porno e della prosituzione. Sai, essendo tu un esperto...


E' un fondamento dell'etica ebraica.
Ripreso e ampliato da Cristo no?

http://www.morasha.it/riskin/riskin_c07kedoshim.html

Hai mai letto il Levitico?


----------



## contepinceton (29 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> diciamo pure che da una persone che definisce un'idiozia uno dei fondamenti dell'etica universale, è un onore sentirsi dire una cosa del genere :mrgreen: tranquilla non mi do pena, chiudila pure così... e ovviamente non era riferita all'autorevolezza del conte, come tu supponi, ma a quella di quel filmato. Scabiare soggetto con oggetto è un classico errore della dialettica... come immagino tu sappia.


Cristo con la sua universalità ha creato un fondamento etico ampliando quella frase del Levitico...
Perchè c'è da capire chi fosse il "prossimo" nell'antico testamento.
Non era certo un filisteo...o un egiziano, o un babilonese...

Oggi non sarebbe certo che so Arafat..no?

Comunque via
La mia prima legge etica universale è: Sempre e comunque incula chiunque.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (29 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ama il prossimo come te stesso uno dei fondamento dell'etica di che?
> 
> E non scambio il soggetto con l'oggetto, semplicemente non ti credevo esperto in inchieste sul mondo del porno; la risposta poi, sulla percentuali di suicidi nel mondo del clero mi ha fugato l'ultimo dubbio. Potrei citartene almeno altre due, di inchieste, che denunciano anche altri disagi gravissimi del mondo del porno e della prosituzione. Sai, essendo tu un esperto...


di un amore universale, non condizionato da possesso... puoi non essere d'accordo, ma definirla un'idiozia evidenzia solo supponenza.

No, tu pensavi che irridessi la fonte per l'identità di chi l'ha fornita... cioè, il conte. Non ritirare la manina dopo aver gettato il sasso. L'hai scambiato eccome, e sei in malafede...
Definire un filmato poco attendibile non fa di me un esperto del mondo del porno... non l'ho mai scritto. Evita di scrivere queste idiozie.


----------



## Nobody (29 Aprile 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *Cristo con la sua universalità ha creato un fondamento etico ampliando quella frase del Levitico...*
> *Perchè c'è da capire chi fosse il "prossimo" nell'antico testamento.
> Non era certo un filisteo...o un egiziano, o un babilonese...*
> 
> ...


Vero... ma non viene riportato chi fosse il prossimo. Scritta così è talmente universale da far pensare che intendesse chiunque.


----------



## contepinceton (29 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> di un amore universale, non condizionato da possesso... puoi non essere d'accordo, ma definirla un'idiozia evidenzia solo supponenza.
> 
> No, tu pensavi che irridessi la fonte per l'identità di chi l'ha fornita... cioè, il conte. Non ritirare la manina dopo aver gettato il sasso. L'hai scambiato eccome, e sei in malafede...
> Definire un filmato poco attendibile non fa di me un esperto del mondo del porno... non l'ho mai scritto. Evita di scrivere queste idiozie.


Fermo ehm...
Certe attrici di quel video

ehm...erano le mie dee...quando ero al università...

NOn sono palle sono morte per davvero...ehm...

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Savannah_(attrice_pornografica)

24 anni.
122 film

Ma credimi era una dea...


----------



## AnnaBlume (29 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> di un amore universale, non condizionato da possesso... puoi non essere d'accordo, ma definirla un'idiozia evidenzia solo supponenza.
> 
> No, tu pensavi che irridessi la fonte per l'identità di chi l'ha fornita... cioè, il conte. Non ritirare la manina dopo aver gettato il sasso. L'hai scambiato eccome, e sei in malafede...
> Definire un filmato poco attendibile non fa di me un esperto del mondo del porno... non l'ho mai scritto. Evita di scrivere queste idiozie.


maremma quanto sei succettibile. L'amore universale che cos'è, un comandamento del new age? E l'universalità dell'amore la dichiari tu esistente solo scrivendola o è una roba scolpita in pietra nella notte dei tempi? E' un'idiozia la cosa perché nessuno mai amerebbe una persona che detesta, giusto perché 'amare' sarebbe il bene. Il rispetto e la non violenza sono doverosi (e etici). L'amore, in qualsiasi forma, è materia d'elezione. Scegli quelli da amare. Non certo il tuo prossimo tout court. E' talmente banale la cosa che non capisco perché doverci spendere parole diverse da 'idiozia'.


----------



## contepinceton (29 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> Vero... ma non viene riportato chi fosse il prossimo. Scritta così è talmente universale da far pensare che intendesse chiunque.


No no Cristo è lapalissiano...
http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comandamento_dell'amore

Qui c'è tutto...

 Ma a voi che ascoltate, io dico: Amate i vostri nemici, fate del bene a coloro che vi odiano, benedite coloro che vi maledicono, pregate per coloro che vi maltrattano. A chi ti percuote sulla guancia, porgi anche l'altra; a chi ti leva il mantello, non rifiutare la tunica. Da' a chiunque ti chiede; e a chi prende del tuo, non richiederlo. Ciò che volete gli uomini facciano a voi, anche voi fatelo a loro. Se amate quelli che vi amano, che merito ne avrete? Anche i peccatori fanno lo stesso. E se fate del bene a coloro che vi fanno del bene, che merito ne avrete? Anche i peccatori fanno lo stesso. E se prestate a coloro da cui sperate ricevere, che merito ne avrete? Anche i peccatori concedono prestiti ai peccatori per riceverne altrettanto. Amate invece i vostri nemici, fate del bene e prestate senza sperarne nulla, e il vostro premio sarà grande e sarete figli dell'Altissimo; perché egli è benevolo verso gl'ingrati e i malvagi. Siate misericordiosi, come è misericordioso il Padre vostro.


----------



## Minerva (29 Aprile 2014)

certo che a leggere queste storie rafforzo l'idea di estrema tristezza che mi ha sempre dato il porno


----------



## Nobody (29 Aprile 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Fermo ehm...
> Certe attrici di quel video
> 
> ehm...erano le mie dee...quando ero al università...
> ...


non lo metto in dubbio conte... ma per affermare che il tasso di suicidi nel porno è fuori media, bisognerebbe rapportarlo ai tantissimi che fanno porno (fuori ormai quasi completamente dal circuito cinematografico) e altre categorie lavorative. La statistica si basa su campioni attendibili, e quindi necessariamente molto ampli e mirati. Altrimenti è solo un discorrere... interessante.


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> non lo metto in dubbio conte... ma per affermare che il tasso di suicidi nel porno è fuori media, bisognerebbe rapportarlo ai tantissimi che fanno porno (fuori ormai quasi completamente dal circuito cinematografico) e altre categorie lavorative. La statistica si basa su campioni attendibili, e quindi necessariamente molto ampli e mirati. Altrimenti è solo un discorrere... interessante.


Infatti è una fesseria.


----------



## contepinceton (29 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> maremma quanto sei succettibile. L'amore universale che cos'è, un comandamento del new age? E l'universalità dell'amore la dichiari tu esistente solo scrivendola o è una roba scolpita in pietra nella notte dei tempi? E' un'idiozia la cosa perché nessuno mai amerebbe una persona che detesta, giusto perché 'amare' sarebbe il bene. Il rispetto e la non violenza sono doverosi (e etici). L'amore, in qualsiasi forma, è materia d'elezione. Scegli quelli da amare. Non certo il tuo prossimo tout court. E' talmente banale la cosa che non capisco perché doverci spendere parole diverse da 'idiozia'.


Ma ci pensi mai ai paradossi dell'amore?
Mettiamo che io reputi l'uomo x, la persona più abbietta del mondo.
E tuttavia lui ha una fantastica donna che lo ama.

Pensaci bene
Quando sai di essere amata da qualcuno

Non te ne frega niente
di essere odiato dal resto del mondo eh?

NIENTE.

Perchè hai tutto.


----------



## Nobody (29 Aprile 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No no Cristo è lapalissiano...
> http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comandamento_dell'amore
> 
> Qui c'è tutto...
> ...


per questo motivo il cristianesimo è la religione più "scomoda" e da alcuni viene tacciata di idiozia.


----------



## contepinceton (29 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> certo che a leggere queste storie rafforzo l'idea di estrema tristezza che mi ha sempre dato il porno


E' un mondo insomma...
Usa e getta...
E' un mondo in cui devi sempre inventare cose nuove per renderlo attraente e appetitoso...
Il porno è morto perchè ha perso quel suo fascino di cose proibite...

Il porno è merce a basso costo e altissimo profitto

Tu te ne intendi no?
Procurati una rivista degli anni 80....
E guarda le foto con l'occhio clinico...

E poi mi dici...

Però pensa una rivista porno costava molto più che una non vietata...


----------



## AnnaBlume (29 Aprile 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma ci pensi mai ai paradossi dell'amore?
> Mettiamo che io reputi l'uomo x, la persona più abbietta del mondo.
> E tuttavia lui ha una fantastica donna che lo ama.
> 
> ...


sì, ma che c'entra con quel che si diceva e l'etica, questo? Anzi, ratifica qual che davvero accade da sempre per tutti nel mondo: ognuno ama chi gli pare e non ama gli altri.


----------



## contepinceton (29 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> non lo metto in dubbio conte... ma per affermare che il tasso di suicidi nel porno è fuori media, bisognerebbe rapportarlo ai tantissimi che fanno porno (fuori ormai quasi completamente dal circuito cinematografico) e altre categorie lavorative. La statistica si basa su campioni attendibili, e quindi necessariamente molto ampli e mirati. Altrimenti è solo un discorrere... interessante.


Beh che ne dici delle battaglie sindacali sui morti sul lavoro?
Non ne basta forse uno, per rendere un lavoro pericoloso?

A occhio ehm, 
NOn conosco nessuna attrice che si sia realizzata come persona 
con quel mestiere...nessuna.

E proprio su questo Moana tentò l'impossibile...ma non ci riuscì...

Porno è bello solo per i fruitori.
E casomai per i produttori...


----------



## contepinceton (29 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> sì, ma che c'entra con quel che si diceva e l'etica, questo? Anzi, ratifica qual che davvero accade da sempre per tutti nel mondo: ognuno ama chi gli pare e non ama gli altri.


Ognuno ama
secondo il suo cuore.

C'è chi ama tante persone
e chi ne ama poche

La cosa più triste è amare chi non ci ama.


----------



## Nobody (29 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> maremma quanto sei succettibile. L'amore universale che cos'è, un comandamento del new age? E l'universalità dell'amore la dichiari tu esistente solo scrivendola o è una roba scolpita in pietra nella notte dei tempi? E' un'idiozia la cosa perché nessuno mai amerebbe una persona che detesta, giusto perché 'amare' sarebbe il bene. Il rispetto e la non violenza sono doverosi (e etici). L'amore, in qualsiasi forma, è materia d'elezione. Scegli quelli da amare. Non certo il tuo prossimo tout court. E' talmente banale la cosa che non capisco perché doverci spendere parole diverse da 'idiozia'.


vero, sono scuscettibile   però anche tu non scherzi... niente new age, non mischiamo merda con cioccolata. Nessuno amerebbe... ma che ne sai, smettila di pensarti riferimento universale, dai. Chiede di amare i nemici, di perdonare... ok, è sovrumano. Ci sono religioni più facili, c'è l'agnosticismo (in cui rientro), l'ateismo. Poi, vuoi definirla idiozia? Fallo pure, però davvero poi prenditi in parola e non spenderci più altre parole, è meglio.


----------



## contepinceton (29 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> per questo motivo il cristianesimo è la religione più "scomoda" e da alcuni viene tacciata di idiozia.


Beh lo dice San Paolo
Noi predichiamo Cristo crocifisso stoltezza per i pagani e follia per i greci.
E anche lui fece la fine del topo no?

Però si è diffusa in tutto il mondo.
E neanche na roba come lo stalinismo è riuscito ad estirparla.


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> per questo motivo il cristianesimo è la religione più "scomoda" e da alcuni viene tacciata di idiozia.


E' realmente semplice e contemporaneamente pura utopia.


----------



## Minerva (29 Aprile 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E' un mondo insomma...
> Usa e getta...
> E' un mondo in cui devi sempre inventare cose nuove per renderlo attraente e appetitoso...
> Il porno è morto perchè ha perso quel suo fascino di cose proibite...
> ...


ho fatto una decina di film ma quando ho chiesto dei copioni più intimisti  non mi hanno accontentata.
sicché lasciai


----------



## contepinceton (29 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ho fatto una decina di film ma quando ho chiesto dei copioni più intimisti  non mi hanno accontentata.
> sicché lasciai


Di fotografia...intendevo...


----------



## Nobody (29 Aprile 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh che ne dici delle battaglie sindacali sui morti sul lavoro?
> *Non ne basta forse uno, per rendere un lavoro pericoloso?*
> 
> A occhio ehm,
> ...


direi di no... tempo fa è morta una persona dove lavoro , ma tutto è tranne un lavoro pericoloso. 
Nemmeno io... non ne conosco. Magari ci sono, ma non ne conosco. Però il suicidio fuori media è un'altra cosa.


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Aprile 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ognuno ama
> secondo il suo cuore.
> 
> C'è chi ama tante persone
> ...


Tu ti definisci cristiano quando per esserlo dovresti amare tutti o per lo meno provare a. Tu in ultima analisi ami solo te stesso.


----------



## Nobody (29 Aprile 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh lo dice San Paolo
> Noi predichiamo Cristo crocifisso stoltezza per i pagani e follia per i greci.
> E anche lui fece la fine del topo no?
> 
> ...


probabilmente perchè così idiota non dev'essere.


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ho fatto una decina di film ma quando *ho chiesto dei copioni più intimisti*  non mi hanno accontentata.
> sicché lasciai


Più intimi di un certo livello prevedono i raggi x, vecchia sporcacciona.


----------



## contepinceton (29 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tu ti definisci cristiano quando per esserlo dovresti amare tutti o per lo meno provare a. Tu in ultima analisi ami solo te stesso.


E scusa se è poco...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (29 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E' realmente semplice e contemporaneamente pura utopia.


si, davvero semplice è quasi utopico. Dico quasi perchè pochissimi sono riusciti a praticarlo.


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Aprile 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E scusa se è poco...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Sei un ipocrita. Ed è obiettivamente poco, oltretutto.


----------



## contepinceton (29 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sei un ipocrita. Ed è obiettivamente poco, oltretutto.


Ma di grazia che cosa ti fa così ostile nei miei confronti?
che te frega a te?


----------



## Minerva (29 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Più intimi di un certo livello prevedono i raggi x, vecchia sporcacciona.


capirai bene che una maggiore attenzione ai dialoghi non è chiedere chissà che cosa e non capisco perché non andrebbe bene che ogni tanto si potesse infilare un 'attrice che ha mal di testa e non gradisce.
un bel colpo di scena, si tiran fuori le carte e si gioca a scopa


----------



## @lex (29 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> capirai bene che una maggiore attenzione ai dialoghi non è chiedere chissà che cosa e non capisco perché non andrebbe bene che ogni tanto si potesse infilare un 'attrice che ha mal di testa e non gradisce.
> un bel colpo di scena, si tiran fuori le carte e si gioca a scopa


almeno un fotogramma di uno dei capolavori no?:mrgreen:


----------



## AnnaBlume (29 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> vero, sono scuscettibile   però anche tu non scherzi... niente new age, non mischiamo merda con cioccolata. Nessuno amerebbe... ma che ne sai, smettila di pensarti riferimento universale, dai. Chiede di amare i nemici, di perdonare... ok, è sovrumano. Ci sono religioni più facili, c'è l'agnosticismo (in cui rientro), l'ateismo. Poi, vuoi definirla idiozia? Fallo pure, però davvero poi prenditi in parola e non spenderci più altre parole, è meglio.


La differenza di prendersi come riferimento uniersale e rifiutare un'idea cristiano/cattolica con la sua supposta universalità credo tu la sappia... ma sì, vado, perché per me, soprattutto, è meglio, come ovviamente è per me assoluta idiozia (amare i nemici, poi, fa anche venire il diabete a leggerla, a ME) :mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Aprile 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma di grazia che cosa ti fa così ostile nei miei confronti?
> che te frega a te?


Assolutamente nulla. E non è che sono ostile. Cioè, dire le cose per quelle che sono non è ostilità, è realismo. Tu dici di essere cristiano, bè non lo sei. Sei un peccatore, ipocrita, che spera quando sarà il momento d'essere perdonato. E' assai diverso, ma contare nel perdono è già fare un bel pezzo nella direzione opposta. (Tra l'altro con te passo tempo, poi magari mi stufo e passo ad altro).


----------



## contepinceton (29 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tu ti definisci cristiano quando per esserlo dovresti amare tutti o per lo meno provare a. Tu in ultima analisi ami solo te stesso.


AMo me stesso e faccio bene.
Perchè quando io amo me stesso
e sono felice, tutto il mondo ride.

Quindi posso fare felici altre persone.
Le vedo con occhi molto indulgenti 
pazienti ecc..ecc.ecc...

Poi vedo intorno a me
persone che hanno conosciuto 
l'ammmmoreeeeeeeeeeeeeee

Amano l'altro fino ad annientarsi.

Però quando l'altro gli tradisce
NOn sanno perdonare...

E che me ne faccio io di un amore fatto così?

NIENTE

Non voglio riceverlo MAI

perchè è un cappio al collo.

Preferisco allora amare me stesso
E FREGARMENE

se gli altri mi amano o meno.

Caso mai
Io ho bisogno di amare gli altri
Non ho bisogno del loro amore.

Triste e povero
Chi passa la vita

Ad elemosinare amore.

Ma chi non ama sè stesso

NOn ha in sè NULLA di buono da dare 
a NESSUNO.


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> capirai bene che una maggiore attenzione ai dialoghi non è chiedere chissà che cosa e non capisco perché non andrebbe bene che ogni tanto si potesse infilare un 'attrice che ha mal di testa e non gradisce.
> un bel colpo di scena, si tiran fuori le carte e si gioca a scopa


Immagino tu abbia visto quanche film di Brass, no?


----------



## Nobody (29 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> La differenza di prendersi come riferimento uniersale e rifiutare un'idea cristiano/cattolica con la sua supposta universalità credo tu la sappia... ma sì, vado, perché per me, soprattutto, è meglio, come ovviamente è per me assoluta idiozia (*amare i nemici, poi, fa anche venire il diabete a leggerla*, a ME) :mrgreen:


in effetti... :mrgreen: ma d'altronde io non sono cristiano


----------



## contepinceton (29 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sei un peccatore, ipocrita, che spera quando sarà il momento d'essere perdonato. E' assai diverso, ma contare nel perdono è già fare un bel pezzo nella direzione opposta. (Tra l'altro con te passo tempo, poi magari mi stufo e passo ad altro).


Dici bene
Io non ho MAI detto di essere un santo.

Ma prediligo la condizione del peccatore

Estremamente vantaggiosa difronte a Dio.

Non è che conto nel perdono.

Ma confido nella misericordia divina.

Concetto ben diverso

Del resto un gesto d'amore
Copre una moltitudine di peccati.

Ah ho capito stasera non hai nessuno che ti caga...

Ok vediamo di darti qualcosa da mangiare...


----------



## @lex (29 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Immagino tu abbia visto quanche film di Brass, no?


e qui il livello sia alza....


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Aprile 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> AMo me stesso e faccio bene.
> Perchè quando io amo me stesso
> e sono felice, tutto il mondo ride.
> 
> ...


Ma tu ami SOLO te stesso. O meglio, AMI TE STESSO MOLTO PIU' DI CHIUNQUE ALTRO. Tu dovresti fregartene se gli altri ti amano o meno ma amarli comunque. Non definirti crstiano, non lo sei. Ma come non lo sei tu, non lo è la stragrande maggioranza dei credenti con una differenza sostanziale: tu sei pure convinto d'essere nel giusto. Il relativismo fatto religione.


----------



## Minerva (29 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Immagino tu abbia visto quanche film di Brass, no?


i primi erano erotici, non pronografici.(non correggo che non è male:mrgreen
gli altri minchiate


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Aprile 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Dici bene
> Io non ho MAI detto di essere un santo.
> 
> *Ma prediligo la condizione del peccatore
> ...


Caro Conte, spero sempre nel Dio vedicatore del vecchio testamento. Ti trasformerà in un nano da giardino di sale.


----------



## Nobody (29 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma tu ami SOLO te stesso. O meglio, AMI TE STESSO MOLTO PIU' DI CHIUNQUE ALTRO. Tu dovresti fregartene se gli altri ti amano o meno ma amarli comunque. Non definirti crstiano, non lo sei. Ma come non lo sei tu,* non lo è la stragrande maggioranza dei credenti *con una differenza sostanziale: tu sei pure convinto d'essere nel giusto. Il relativismo fatto religione.


Vero.


----------



## @lex (29 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> i primi erano erotici, non pronografici.(non correggo che non è male:mrgreen
> gli altri minchiate


anche i primi. anche il decantato (si fa per dire ) La Chiave


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> i primi erano erotici, non pronografici.(non correggo che non è male:mrgreen
> gli altri minchiate


Va bene, e qual'è (o quali sono) i tuoi preferiti? O quelli che hai apprezzato di più.


----------



## Minerva (29 Aprile 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> anche i primi. anche il decantato (si fa per dire ) La Chiave


no, la luce è molto bella.


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> no, la luce è molto bella.


Anche la Sandrelli.


----------



## @lex (29 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> no, la luce è molto bella.


si vabbè....


----------



## Minerva (29 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Va bene, e qual'è (o quali sono) i tuoi preferiti? O quelli che hai apprezzato di più.


ci sono i primi vecchissimi che sono addirittura coraggiosi .
poi salon kitty


----------



## Minerva (29 Aprile 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> si vabbè....


si vabbé cosa?
c'è una scelta di luce ottima e raffinata come parte di certi intenti di  erotismo decente , poi ha sbracato completamente


----------



## Quibbelqurz (29 Aprile 2014)

free ha detto:


> quoto...ma non credo che sia un fatto di sentirsi in colpa o meno


Un fattore sociale puro? Medica? Coniglite per tutti? Che lo invita a un'orgia, scusa


----------



## free (29 Aprile 2014)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Un fattore sociale puro? Medica? Coniglite per tutti? Che lo invita a un'orgia, scusa


bho azzarderei un desiderio di intervenire in modo pseudo garantista su questioni molto intime e personali, di cui tra l'altro si sa ben poco e si tende quindi ad inventare


----------



## contepinceton (29 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Caro Conte, spero sempre nel Dio vedicatore del vecchio testamento. Ti trasformerà in un nano da giardino di sale.


Mi spiace io no femmina curiosa come la moglie di Lot...
Non mi volgerò indietro quando l'angelo sterminatore distruggerà l'Italia meridionale...

Ma in cuor mio dirò

Fata anca questa....

E dirò
Ma allora esisti!


----------



## sienne (30 Aprile 2014)

Ciao

faccio due passi indietro, perché ho molta difficoltà quando da fuori si attribuisce,
cosa sia o meno una scelta di un lavoro - è stigmatizzare. Una forma fortissima. 

È sempre importante ascoltare da dentro. I diretti interessati. 
E le prostitute lo fanno. Parlano. Si esprimono. In gruppo. 
E non prenderli in considerazione ... è un'ulteriore forma di "violenza". 
Nel mondo della prostituzione, bisogna ben distinguere. C'è una forma
inaccettabile. E quella va combattuta. E per non darle vie di scampo,
va rafforzata e protetta la parte accettabile ... che esprime chiare proposte. 

C'è chi sceglie ... e non sta a noi, capire il perché. Ci sono tante cose,
che no si capiscono, eppure vengono accettate, perché non stigmatizzate. 


sienne


----------



## Nobody (30 Aprile 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> faccio due passi indietro, perché ho molta difficoltà quando da fuori si attribuisce,
> cosa sia o meno una scelta di un lavoro - è stigmatizzare. Una forma fortissima.
> ...


:up:


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Legalizzare non cambia lo stato delle cose se non cambiando chi ci guadagna..
> L'alcol fa male ora, come prima e durante il proibizionismo. Il proibizionismo aveva arricchito la malavita e creato altra criminalità. Legalmente ora si arricchiscono rispettabilmente altre persone. Ma l'alcol è sempre lo stesso.


Dissento.
L'alcool non è sempre lo stesso.
Durante il proibizionismo, quello che veniva spacciato per wisky o superalcolico era spesso un intruglio mortale.
Per fare un esempio, si spacciava anche il distillato di letame.
C'è stata gente che è morta per aver bevuto qualche bicchiere, probabilmente intossicata dal metanolo.
La differenza tra una cosa gestita in modo legale e una cosa proibita e lasciata in mano alla criminalità è sostanzialmente quella sia per quanto riguarda sostanze che per quanto riguarda la prostituzione.
Ci sono sempre state, e ci saranno sempre, persone che si rivolgono alla prostituzione per il sesso.
Relegarla ai margini della legalità è solo un modo ipocrita di non voler vedere questo fatto, tenere il fenomeno fuori dalla società civile perchè non è bello doverci fare i conti.
Un approccio pragmatico che parte dalla realtà invece potrebbe sicuramente limitare i danni che alla società vengono arrecati. 
Hai idea ad esempio di quante prostitute vengano uccise ogni anno nel nostro splendido paese? Vittime di clienti ma anche di magnaccia? O di quante malattie vengano diffuse? O di quante clandestine siano costrette alla prostituzione per strada dal ricatto? Però sono tutte cose ai bordi delle strade, nei fossi, nelle zone poco illuminate.
Danno meno fastidio a chi vive nelle vie centrali di un bel caseggiato adibito a bordello.


----------



## sienne (30 Aprile 2014)

Ciao Sbri,

senza dimenticare, in cosa va una parte del ricavato. 
A sostenere altri traffici illegali e a portare altre ragazze da fuori. 


sienne


----------



## Minerva (30 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Dissento.
> L'alcool non è sempre lo stesso.
> Durante il proibizionismo, quello che veniva spacciato per wisky o superalcolico era spesso un intruglio mortale.
> Per fare un esempio, si spacciava anche il distillato di letame.
> ...


tutto vero però fuori dall'ipocrisia diciamo anche che esiste tutto un mondo di donne che guadagna in mezz'ora allegramente quello che altre nemmeno in due mesi di fatica e sudore riescono a racimolare.
e tutto questo con consapevolezza e massima faccia tosta nel dichiararlo.


----------



## sienne (30 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> tutto vero però fuori dall'ipocrisia diciamo anche che esiste tutto un mondo di donne che guadagna in mezz'ora allegramente quello che altre nemmeno in due mesi di fatica e sudore riescono a racimolare.
> e tutto questo con consapevolezza e massima faccia tosta nel dichiararlo.



Ciao

ma ci sono vari mestieri, che per una mezz'ora guadagnano un capitale,
mentre il compagno accanto, si spezza la schiena ... 


sienne


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> tutto vero però fuori dall'ipocrisia diciamo anche che esiste tutto un mondo di donne che guadagna in mezz'ora allegramente quello che altre nemmeno in due mesi di fatica e sudore riescono a racimolare.
> e tutto questo con consapevolezza e massima faccia tosta nel dichiararlo.


Ma infatti. E allora che paghino almeno le tasse. Si elimina sfruttamento, criminalità e va a finire che a me magari ne chiedono meno. Tutto il consorzio civile ne ha solo da guadagnare.
Che poi, per quanto io non condivida, non riesca a pensarmicivisi ecc... oh, non ammazzano mica nessuno.
Vivaddio.
Brutto, squallido finchè vuoi... ma mica danneggiano qualcuno.


----------



## Minerva (30 Aprile 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ma ci sono vari mestieri, che per una mezz'ora guadagnano un capitale,
> mentre il compagno accanto, si spezza la schiena ...
> ...


non direi molti, se puoi indicarmene alcuni dove non occorrano lauree o studi specifici ...


----------



## Minerva (30 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma infatti.* E allora che paghino almeno le tasse. *Si elimina sfruttamento, criminalità e va a finire che a me magari ne chiedono meno. Tutto il consorzio civile ne ha solo da guadagnare.
> Che poi, per quanto io non condivida, non riesca a pensarmicivisi ecc... oh, non ammazzano mica nessuno.
> Vivaddio.
> Brutto, squallido finchè vuoi... ma mica danneggiano qualcuno.


guarda su questoho decisamente cambiatoidea: sì, sì, sì


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Aprile 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Sbri,
> 
> senza dimenticare, in cosa va una parte del ricavato.
> A sostenere altri traffici illegali e a *portare altre ragazze da fuori*.
> ...


Eh. Io ne ho conosciute di ragazze che credevano di venire a fare altro... è pericoloso anche aiutarle a uscirne, a volte.


----------



## Ataru (30 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> anche atarù è una vecchia conoscenza?


No.



Nobody ha detto:


> eh lo so... ma lo sai che ti bastona... :singleeye:


Mi prenderei tutte le bastonate e le scosse col sorriso sulle labbra 


Per quanto riguarda la diatriba sulla morale e l'etica, sono d'accordo con Nobody. Non vedo a che titolo noi, con la nostra morale, possiamo imporre ad altri il nostro stile di vita, ovvero proibire a qualcuno di prostituirsi perché questo, secondo noi, è immorale. Ma se qualcuno decide volontariamente di farlo e non fa male a nessun altro se non, eventualmente, a se stesso... che problema c'è? 

E' come il dibattito sull'eutanasia. Chi è pro, chi è a favore. Chi è contro esige che sia (rimanga) proibita per legge. Non è un'invasione della libertà altrui? Possibile che se voglio fare qualcosa che non nuoce a nessuno io debba sentirmi dire da altri che non si fa perché è sbagliato e immorale? 

E allora, visto che in questo forum si parla di tradimento, io potrei ritenere il tradimento un'offesa enorme nei confronti di una persona, paragonabile al maltrattamento fisico, come minimo. E come tale esigere che venga punito penalmente. In fondo, si è perseguibili per un insulto...

Ognuno è libero di pensarla come vuole e vivere la sua vita come crede, se non nuoce ad altri. Se qualcuno è cattolico (convinto e praticante, non solo "anagraficamente") e ritiene di vivere seguendo gli insegnamenti del vangelo e della Chiesa e liberissimo di farlo e merita rispetto. Ma non deve imporre a me uno stile di vita che si conformi al suo. In Russia una parlamentare ha avanzato un proposta di legge contro i pompini in quanto pratica sessuale non tradizionale... Ma ci rendiamo conto? Se non ti piacciono i pompini non li fare e stai serena.

E' un errore abbastanza comune, quello di anteporre la nostra morale personale davanti a tutto...


----------



## sienne (30 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> non direi molti, se puoi indicarmene alcuni dove non occorrano lauree o studi specifici ...



Ciao

ma con o senza. Il mondo del calcio e altro, certi manager che delegano solo,
medici, che solo per la presenza incassano ecc. ecc. c'è molto più che si pensa.


sienne


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> guarda su questoho decisamente cambiatoidea: sì, sì, sì


Eh ma santo cielo. Io ho conosciuto vent'anni fa un trans che in una serata spenta si portava a casa, allora, 2 milioni.
In una serata.
Spenta.


----------



## Minerva (30 Aprile 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ma con o senza. Il mondo del calcio e altro, certi manager che delegano solo,
> medici, che solo per la presenza incassano ecc. ecc. c'è molto più che si pensa.
> ...


un calciatore deve avere un'abilità specifica, un manager idem compresi studi che comprendono fatica e sforzi economici alle spalle


----------



## Nobody (30 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma infatti. *E allora che paghino almeno le tasse. Si elimina sfruttamento, criminalità* e va a finire che a me magari ne chiedono meno. Tutto il consorzio civile ne ha solo da guadagnare.
> Che poi, per quanto io non condivida, non riesca a pensarmicivisi ecc... oh, non ammazzano mica nessuno.
> Vivaddio.
> *Brutto, squallido finchè vuoi... ma mica danneggiano qualcuno*.


Appunto... quello che sto scrivendo da alcune pagine.


----------



## Nobody (30 Aprile 2014)

Ataru ha detto:


> No.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Completamente d'accordo.


----------



## sienne (30 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> un calciatore deve avere un'abilità specifica, un manager idem compresi studi che comprendono fatica e sforzi economici alle spalle



Ciao 

in ogni campo ci vuole qualcosa. Tu ce la faresti?


sienne


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> Appunto... quello che sto scrivendo da alcune pagine.


Che poi tra l'altro si inserirebbero persone che sono tenute fuori, nella società civile.
Pagare le tasse mi da dei diritti.
Almeno teoricamente.
Lasciatemi almeno le illusioni, visto che i soldi... vabbè.


----------



## Nobody (30 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> *Che poi tra l'altro si inserirebbero persone che sono tenute fuori, nella società civile.
> Pagare le tasse mi da dei diritti.*
> Almeno teoricamente.
> Lasciatemi almeno le illusioni, visto che i soldi... vabbè.


Giusto. A questo non avevo pensato... è anche un modo di far emergere una parte della società che ora vive emarginata in un sommerso, dandole visibilità e diritti.


----------



## @lex (30 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> Giusto. A questo non avevo pensato... è anche un modo di far emergere una parte della società che ora vive emarginata in un sommerso, dandole visibilità e diritti.


tipo che diritti?


----------



## Nobody (30 Aprile 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> tipo che diritti?


tutti quelli che acquisisci quando lavori e paghi le tasse... riconoscimento della categoria professionale, diritto di destinazione di immobili, contributi pensione...


----------



## @lex (30 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> tutti quelli che acquisisci quando lavori e paghi le tasse... riconoscimento della categoria professionale, diritto di destinazione di immobili, contributi pensione...


allora...se sei una libera professionista te ne sbatti della pensione, perché, francamente si guadagna 10 volte tanto un dipendente.


----------



## Nobody (30 Aprile 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> allora...se sei una libera professionista te ne sbatti della pensione, perché, francamente si guadagna 10 volte tanto un dipendente.


ciò non toglie che sia uno dei diritti che acquisisci quando paghi le tasse e sei riconosciuto come categoria... puoi scegliere di versare i contributi o meno. Tanti autonomi e liberi professionisti lo fanno. Hai fatto una domanda e ti ho risposto.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Dissento.
> L'alcool non è sempre lo stesso.
> Durante il proibizionismo, quello che veniva spacciato per wisky o superalcolico era spesso un intruglio mortale.
> Per fare un esempio, si spacciava anche il distillato di letame.
> ...


Ci credi davvero?
Credi davvero che le proposte vengano fatte per questo nobile scopo e che la legalizzazione eliminerebbe sfruttamento e omicidi?
Io no.


----------



## sienne (30 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ci credi davvero?
> Credi davvero che le proposte vengano fatte per questo nobile scopo e che la legalizzazione eliminerebbe sfruttamento e omicidi?
> Io no.



Ciao

credo, che tra le motivazioni nascoste, c'è un po' di tutto.
Sia quella schifosa, sia quella che vuole veramente migliorare. 
Il fatto è, che la situazione così com'è, è insostenibile. 
Il fenomeno esiste, da sempre, anche prima delle religioni ecc. 
E la società, è quella che è e da lì bisogna partire. 
Che soluzione vedi?


sienne


----------



## contepinceton (30 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> ciò non toglie che sia uno dei diritti che acquisisci quando paghi le tasse e sei riconosciuto come categoria... puoi scegliere di versare i contributi o meno. Tanti autonomi e liberi professionisti lo fanno. Hai fatto una domanda e ti ho risposto.


Beh che un libero professionista guadagni 10 volte un dipendente non è certo.
Perchè lo stipendio del dipendente è "certo".
Il libero professionista, spece di sti tempi, naviga a vista.

Ma ho parlato stamane con un disabile di ste storie.
Lui ha una un trentina d'anni.
Disabile per colpa di un vaccino antipolio.
Il suo cervello è perfetto.
Ma la sua deambulazione no.

Ha detto a mia moglie, ah tu da OSS rimarrai OSS, ossia da operatrice socio sanitaria, diventerai socio sessuale!!!!

Del 3d è stato colpito dalla frase che il sesso sia una necessità.
Lui mi ha detto che le sue reali necessità sono altre.
Ma che comunque si gode il sesso con i modi e metodi a lui concessi, dalla sua situazione.

Ovvio dice, se voglio una donna disposta a farmi certi trattamenti, DEVE essere di mio gradimento, mica è come la fisioterapista no? Perchè il contatto è molto intimo...

E lui dice e se le ULSS mi manda che so...un catenaccio di Lothariana memoria?

Poi mettiamo di sdoganare il sdoganabile
Parte il corso per operaritrici socio sanitario sessuali.

Vediamo chi si iscrive no?

E vediamo poi ste ragazze....quando conoscono un uomo...

Che fai di bello nella vita?
L'operatrice socio sanitario sessuale.

Perchè fai quella faccia?
E' legale eh?
E un lavoro difficoltoso e duro....


----------



## contepinceton (30 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> tutti quelli che acquisisci quando lavori e paghi le tasse... riconoscimento della categoria professionale, diritto di destinazione di immobili, contributi pensione...


Dici bene...
C'è una là che sta facendo una battaglia perchè vuole diventare ministro dei lavori particolari!

Equitalia le dice, come mai hai tutti sti soldi nel conto corrente?
Te lo dico e pago le tasse se tu in cambio mi dai pensione ecc..ecc..ecc..ecc...


----------



## contepinceton (30 Aprile 2014)

Poi nobody ora l'è dura per le escort eh?
Difficile oggi comperare una casa con una valigia di banconote eh?

E se anche fosse possibile, il giorno dopo Belfagor è da te..con le aquile di Iniquitalia...eh?

Voglio dire...


----------



## Nobody (30 Aprile 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Poi nobody ora l'è dura per le escort eh?
> Difficile oggi comperare una casa con una valigia di banconote eh?
> 
> E se anche fosse possibile, il giorno dopo Belfagor è da te..con le aquile di Iniquitalia...eh?
> ...


ok se la categoria fosse riconosciuta per legge, si farebbe pagare con carta di credito dietro rilascio fattura... come immagino capiti nel resto del mondo dove questo avviene già.


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> ok se la categoria fosse riconosciuta per legge, si farebbe *pagare con carta di credito *dietro rilascio fattura... come immagino capiti nel resto del mondo dove questo avviene già.


Macchè.


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ci credi davvero?
> Credi davvero che le proposte vengano fatte per questo nobile scopo e che la legalizzazione eliminerebbe sfruttamento e omicidi?
> Io no.


a me francamente non interessa se qualcuno ha in mente di aprire Bordelloland, ma sono proprio sincera. Basta che non ci sia sfruttamento e che chi ci lavora abbia gli stessi doveri, e da qui i diritti, degli altri cittadini. E certo che ci sarebbero meno omicidi: un conto è prostituirsi nelle periferie per strada dove sei alla mercè di qualunque cosa, un conto è farlo in una struttura organizzata, magari sorvegliata. Se vivi ai margini della società, non sei niente, non hai garanzie, non hai diritti. Questa è la vera grande immoralità della prostituzione, secondo me: il negare l'esistenza delle prostitute come persone per negare l'esistenza del fenomeno. Nascondersi dietro un filo d'erba, ecco cos'è. Manco c'erano i medici che già c'erano i bordelli.


----------



## contepinceton (30 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> ok se la categoria fosse riconosciuta per legge, si farebbe pagare con carta di credito dietro rilascio fattura... come immagino capiti nel resto del mondo dove questo avviene già.



Ma fattura o non fattura mi pare che insomma...
Senti io vado dal dentista
c'è cartello che dice, sopra i mille euro non si può pagare in contanti.

Esempio io ho un certo 730.
Se domani entro in concessionaria BMW e compero un auto da 70mila euro in contanti

Il giorno dopo vengono a chiedermi come ho potuto farlo no?


----------



## Nobody (30 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Macchè.


in che senso?


----------



## contepinceton (30 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> a me francamente non interessa se qualcuno ha in mente di aprire Bordelloland, ma sono proprio sincera. Basta che non ci sia sfruttamento e che chi ci lavora abbia gli stessi doveri, e da qui i diritti, degli altri cittadini. E certo che ci sarebbero meno omicidi: un conto è prostituirsi nelle periferie per strada dove sei alla mercè di qualunque cosa, un conto è farlo in una struttura organizzata, magari sorvegliata. Se vivi ai margini della società, non sei niente, non hai garanzie, non hai diritti. Questa è la vera grande immoralità della prostituzione, secondo me: il negare l'esistenza delle prostitute come persone per negare l'esistenza del fenomeno. Nascondersi dietro un filo d'erba, ecco cos'è. Manco c'erano i medici che già c'erano i bordelli.


Ok...
Ma come vengo a casa io?
Con la ricevuta fiscale in tasca?
E che dico alla moglie?


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> ok se la categoria fosse riconosciuta per legge, si farebbe pagare *con carta di credito *dietro rilascio fattura... come immagino capiti nel resto del mondo dove questo avviene già.


ehm... questo magari no...


----------



## Nobody (30 Aprile 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma fattura o non fattura mi pare che insomma...
> Senti io vado dal dentista
> c'è cartello che dice, sopra i mille euro non si può pagare in contanti.
> 
> ...


non ti seguo... scrivi più chiaramente, qual'è il problema?


----------



## contepinceton (30 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> non ti seguo... scrivi più chiaramente, qual'è il problema?


Sempre più difficile nascondere mucchi di contanti.
Questo è il problema delle prostitute.


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Aprile 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ok...
> Ma come vengo a casa io?
> Con la ricevuta fiscale in tasca?
> E che dico alla moglie?


magari la ricevuta buttala, tanto non credo si arriverà mai a scaricarla.


----------



## contepinceton (30 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> magari la ricevuta buttala, tanto non credo si arriverà mai a scaricarla.


Come no
Prestazione medica 
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Aprile 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sempre più difficile nascondere mucchi di contanti.
> Questo è il problema delle prostitute.


non credo abbiano problemi ad avere un conto in banca e relativo libretto degli assegni.


----------



## Nobody (30 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ehm... questo magari no...


ahahahah a quanto pare molti lo fanno... privacy? Probabilmente in tanti se ne fregano... ma comunque, è un falso problema, immagino che potranno rilasciare fattura dietro contante. Oppure avranno uno studio di settore ad hoc :smile:


----------



## Nobody (30 Aprile 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sempre più difficile nascondere mucchi di contanti.
> Questo è il problema delle prostitute.


ora... se fossero riconosciute, il problema non sussisterebbe.


----------



## contepinceton (30 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> non credo abbiano problemi ad avere un conto in banca e relativo libretto degli assegni.


Ok.
Tu non hai un lavoro.
Dalla sera alla mattina stacchi un assegno.

Vengono a trovarti.


----------



## contepinceton (30 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> ora... se fossero riconosciute, il problema non sussisterebbe.


Ma infatti questo chiedono.


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Aprile 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ok.
> Tu non hai un lavoro.
> Dalla sera alla mattina stacchi un assegno.
> 
> Vengono a trovarti.


chi?:mrgreen: se l'assegno è coperto non mi viene a trovare nessuno, fidati


----------



## Nobody (30 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> non credo abbiano problemi ad avere un conto in banca e relativo libretto degli assegni.


ok, ma se fai grossi versamenti di contante in banca qualche domanda se la pongono, e da un po' passano le informazioni allo stato.


----------



## contepinceton (30 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> ora... se fossero riconosciute, il problema non sussisterebbe.


No balle eh?
http://www.lucciole.org/component/option,com_frontpage/Itemid,1/


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> ok, ma se fai grossi versamenti di contante in banca qualche domanda se la pongono, e da un po' passano le informazioni allo stato.


stiamo parlando dell'Italia? Perchè se state parlando di un altro paese, ditemelo. Se invece state parlando dell'Italia vi vorrei far presente che in questo paese il sommerso stimato è il 30% del pil.


----------



## contepinceton (30 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> ok, ma se fai grossi versamenti di contante in banca qualche domanda se la pongono, e da un po' passano le informazioni allo stato.


SI.
Visto accadere...

Ma si sa, da noi controllano...altrove NO.


----------



## contepinceton (30 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> stiamo parlando dell'Italia? Perchè se state parlando di un altro paese, ditemelo. Se invece state parlando dell'Italia vi vorrei far presente che in questo paese il sommerso stimato è il 30% del pil.


E quando riemerge?


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Aprile 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> SI.
> Visto accadere...
> 
> Ma si sa, da noi controllano...altrove NO.


ma non è vero una beata e parlo con cognizione di causa. Controllano quelli pre i quali il controllo si può fare senza disturbare troppo.
E, guarda un po', le prostitute non vengono controllate.


----------



## lothar57 (30 Aprile 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> SI.
> Visto accadere...
> 
> Ma si sa, da noi controllano...altrove NO.



Ho dovuto dichiarare perche'prelevavo tanto contante,neanche li avessi rubati....e anche perche'ho fatto 1 assegno,tra l'altro c'era 1 di mezzo un rogito,quindi sai che ''nero''si faceva.

Cque le carte da €500 girano come prima...................................


----------



## sienne (30 Aprile 2014)

Ciao

ci sono vari livelli di guadagno pure in questo mestiere. 


sienne


----------



## Minerva (30 Aprile 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> in ogni campo ci vuole qualcosa. Tu ce la faresti?
> 
> ...


in che senso, scusa?


----------



## Minerva (30 Aprile 2014)

Ataru ha detto:


> No.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


più che un errore è l'ineluttabilità delle cose.anche tu ora lo hai appena fatto


----------



## sienne (30 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> in che senso, scusa?



Ciao Minerva,

quando l'ho scritto, stavo pensando: OK. non ci vuole una formazione
per esercitare questo mestiere. Ma io, sarei in grado di farlo? ... 
Credo che la risposta sia ovvia. A me mancano certe caratteristiche,
per esercitare tale mestiere, secondo una libera scelta. 

Penso anche a te ... :mrgreen:


sienne


----------



## Minerva (30 Aprile 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Minerva,
> 
> quando l'ho scritto, stavo pensando: OK. non ci vuole una formazione
> per esercitare questo mestiere. Ma io, sarei in grado di farlo? ...
> ...


tipo?


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> tipo?


mi stava venendo una battutaccia Credo una scala di valori che te lo renda possibile, parlando seriamente.


----------



## Minerva (30 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> mi stava venendo una battutaccia Credo una scala di valori che te lo renda possibile, parlando seriamente.


infatti...ma allora *è *questione di valori


----------



## Minerva (30 Aprile 2014)

non so a voi ma a me queste notizie continue di ragazzine che per una ricarica si spogliano in cam pensando che non costi nulla e tanto porti vantaggio atterrisce.senza contare i casi di vera e propria prostituzione minorile .
seguivo tempo fa delle interviste dove la leggerezza della filosofia del mondo è dei furbi mi dava la nausea


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> infatti...ma allora *è *questione di valori


io ho conosciuto gente che non andava a fare il cameriere perchè giudicava umiliante servire la gente a tavola. E' sempre questione di valori, ma anche di limiti, di desideri. Quante volte hai sentito dire: io non farei mai quel lavoro, parlando di lavori riconosciuti ma magari difficili, scomodi, pericolosi?


----------



## sienne (30 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> tipo?



Ciao 

un'altro approccio con la sessualità, con l'intimità, con il rapporto. 
Parlando con una donna che esercita e che conosco da tempo,
è proprio tutto un'insieme differente. Una concezione di fondo. 
È slegato da una morale. Ascolta, parlano, fanno, parlano ... 
Ha una sua clientela prescelta, e la cura ... 


sienne


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> non so a voi ma a me queste notizie continue di ragazzine che per una ricarica si spogliano in cam pensando che non costi nulla e tanto porti vantaggio atterrisce.senza contare i casi di vera e propria prostituzione minorile .
> seguivo tempo fa delle interviste dove la leggerezza della filosofia del mondo è dei furbi mi dava la nausea


ma quella è tutta un'altra cosa, secondo me. Non credo che la maggior parte delle prostitute siano persone che fanno le furbe. In mezzo sicuramente ce ne saranno. 
Vogliamo parlare di quelle che non si prostituiscono ma si sposano il miliardario magari vecchio e rincoglionito? Ci sono pure quelle. Quelle sono furbe, secondo me.


----------



## Minerva (30 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> io ho conosciuto gente che non andava a fare il cameriere perchè giudicava umiliante servire la gente a tavola. E' sempre questione di valori, ma anche di limiti, di desideri. Quante volte hai sentito dire: io non farei mai quel lavoro, parlando di lavori riconosciuti ma magari difficili, scomodi, pericolosi?


è ben diverso.
si vuol negare un disvalore nel vendere il proprio corpo che io da atea sento fortemente , come credo nella cultura del merito e nel dovere di evolverci cercando di migliorarci .
rigetto questi paragoni ,fermo restando che sto esprimendo solo la mia opinione...ma sento di farlo con grande forza .
prostituirsi per me non è un lavoro ma una cosa degradante
l'ho detto


ps non facciamo il solito discorso delle altre mille forme di prostituzione


----------



## Minerva (30 Aprile 2014)

chiaramente mi riferisco a quelle che lo fanno con consapevolezza, senza nessuna costrizione di sorta 





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma quella è tutta un'altra cosa, secondo me. Non credo che la maggior parte delle prostitute siano persone che fanno le furbe. In mezzo sicuramente ce ne saranno.
> Vogliamo parlare di quelle che non si prostituiscono ma si sposano il miliardario magari vecchio e rincoglionito? Ci sono pure quelle. Quelle sono furbe, secondo me.


----------



## Minerva (30 Aprile 2014)

ecco, sì, certo e tanto altro...spero che ci metterai pure tutti quegli uomini che si vendono in mille altri modi  e via dicendo.vendersi l'anima è ancora peggio.
e anche questa pratica l'abbiamo evasa





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma quella è tutta un'altra cosa, secondo me. Non credo che la maggior parte delle prostitute siano persone che fanno le furbe. In mezzo sicuramente ce ne saranno.
> Vogliamo parlare di quelle che non si prostituiscono ma si sposano il miliardario magari vecchio e rincoglionito? *Ci sono pure quelle. Quelle sono furbe, secondo me.*


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ecco, sì, certo e tanto altro...spero che ci metterai pure tutti quegli uomini che si vendono in mille altri modi e via dicendo.vendersi l'anima è ancora peggio.
> e anche questa pratica l'abbiamo evasa


ok, che fai per il ponte?


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> *è ben diverso.
> *si vuol negare un disvalore nel vendere il proprio corpo che io da atea sento fortemente , come credo nella cultura del merito e nel dovere di evolverci cercando di migliorarci .
> rigetto questi paragoni ,fermo restando che sto esprimendo solo la mia opinione...ma sento di farlo con grande forza .
> prostituirsi per me non è un lavoro ma una cosa degradante
> ...


Affatto, è pur sempre una questione di valori. C'è gente che non farebbe la cameriera per non servire qualcun'altro, ma la escort come no. Hai detto bene, è diverso PER TE. Perchè magari tu capisci chi NON SI PIEGHEREBBE A FARE UN LAVORO "UMILE", ma al tempo stesso rigetti la prostituzione perchè sei anche una persona "morale". In pratica, cioè, sei una snobetta figa di legno che non riesce a fare i conti senza uscirsene per la tangente. Archiviata la pratica.


----------



## Minerva (30 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ok, che fai per il ponte?


vado a potenza a lavorare


----------



## sienne (30 Aprile 2014)

Ciao

un conto è parlare di ragazzine ... lì il discorso cambia. 


Poi, usare il termine degradante (l'ho accetto Minerva, per carita),
lo userei definitivamente per ben altre cose ... come ad esempio,
per come si tiene la situazione ... 

Ma giustamente, sono opinioni ... 


sienne


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> vado a potenza a lavorare


più bellina Maratea, sbaglia strada


----------



## Minerva (30 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> più bellina Maratea, sbaglia strada


tanto non vedrò nulla come al solito:unhappy:
no, però sono contenta lo stesso ...vado a fare una cosa che mi piace e sarà felice pure ulisse che va con i suoi amici in campagna


----------



## free (30 Aprile 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ho dovuto dichiarare perche'prelevavo tanto contante,neanche li avessi rubati....e anche perche'ho fatto 1 assegno,tra l'altro c'era 1 di mezzo un rogito,quindi sai che ''nero''si faceva.
> 
> Cque le carte da €500 girano come prima...................................



sono le norme antiriciclaggio, bisogna dichiarare (nel senso che ti fanno compilare un modulo) versamenti e prelievi sopra i 3mila euro

i 200 e 500 euro, se girano troppo spesso su un conto, dovrebbero venire segnalati, sono i tagli preferiti per il nero

comunque il problema dei contati è come farli ricomparire in chiaro aggirando queste norme, un vecchio trucco era farsi l'ingresso al casinò:singleeye:


----------



## lothar57 (30 Aprile 2014)

free ha detto:


> sono le norme antiriciclaggio, bisogna dichiarare (nel senso che ti fanno compilare un modulo) versamenti e prelievi sopra i 3mila euro
> 
> i 200 e 500 euro, se girano troppo spesso su un conto, dovrebbero venire segnalati, sono i tagli preferiti per il nero
> 
> comunque il problema dei contati è come farli ricomparire in chiaro aggirando queste norme, un vecchio trucco era farsi l'ingresso al casinò:singleeye:



Io ho scritto''non mi fido dello Stato''..........

Dai Free.......mica girano in conto no???li spendi......guai a versarli


----------



## free (30 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Affatto, è pur sempre una questione di valori. C'è gente che non farebbe la cameriera per non servire qualcun'altro, ma la escort come no. Hai detto bene, è diverso PER TE. Perchè magari tu capisci chi NON SI PIEGHEREBBE A FARE UN LAVORO "UMILE", ma al tempo stesso rigetti la prostituzione perchè sei anche una persona "morale". In pratica, cioè, sei una snobetta figa di legno che non riesce a fare i conti senza uscirsene per la tangente. Archiviata la pratica.



chissà perchè in questi discorsi si svicola sempre sul punto principale, e cioè che le prostitute guadagnano tantissimo esentasse e che quindi è l'avidità insensata da sottoculturate quali sono a governarle


----------



## free (30 Aprile 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Io ho scritto''non mi fido dello Stato''..........
> 
> Dai Free.......mica girano in conto no???li spendi......guai a versarli



ma ti ricordi come si stava bene con le girate degli assegni?


----------



## Minerva (30 Aprile 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma ti ricordi come si stava bene con le girate degli assegni?


in effetti


----------



## lothar57 (30 Aprile 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma ti ricordi come si stava bene con le girate degli assegni?


eh si....bei tempi...''me medesimo'' e il gioco era fatto....cque se ti fidi del percipiente..il giochetto si puo'ancora fare..


----------



## free (30 Aprile 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> eh si....bei tempi...''me medesimo'' e il gioco era fatto....cque se ti fidi del percipiente..il giochetto si puo'ancora fare..



anche prima si andava sulla fiducia, ad es. gli assegni con un sacco di girate era pericoloso metterli all'incasso
meglio girarli:singleeye:


----------



## Ataru (30 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> più che un errore è l'ineluttabilità delle cose.anche tu ora lo hai appena fatto


Ah si? Spiega un po'.


----------



## Nobody (30 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> stiamo parlando dell'Italia? Perchè se state parlando di un altro paese, ditemelo. Se invece state parlando dell'Italia vi vorrei far presente che in questo paese il sommerso stimato è il 30% del pil.


alt... sei multimilionaria? Se si, come non detto... puoi andare tranquilla. Se invece sei una persona normale... ti massacrano


----------



## contepinceton (30 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma non è vero una beata e parlo con cognizione di causa. Controllano quelli pre i quali il controllo si può fare senza disturbare troppo.
> E, guarda un po', le prostitute non vengono controllate.


[video=youtube;87YWbROlENE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=87YWbROlENE[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (30 Aprile 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ho dovuto dichiarare perche'prelevavo tanto contante,neanche li avessi rubati....e anche perche'ho fatto 1 assegno,tra l'altro c'era 1 di mezzo un rogito,quindi sai che ''nero''si faceva.
> 
> Cque le carte da €500 girano come prima...................................


Amico facciamo prova.
Tu versami immantinente con bonifico 50 mila euro.
Io poi vado in concessionaria.

E vediamo come si mette...


----------



## contepinceton (30 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> non so a voi ma a me queste notizie continue di ragazzine che per una ricarica si spogliano in cam pensando che non costi nulla e tanto porti vantaggio atterrisce.senza contare i casi di vera e propria prostituzione minorile .
> seguivo tempo fa delle interviste dove la leggerezza della filosofia del mondo è dei furbi mi dava la nausea


http://www.polisblog.it/post/227627/piazzapulita-puntata-28-aprile-2014-diretta-ospiti-berlusconi

Devo studiare tutta la vita per fare la commessa.
Senti cosa racconta sta sedicenne.


----------



## contepinceton (30 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> alt... sei multimilionaria? Se si, come non detto... puoi andare tranquilla. Se invece sei una persona normale... ti massacrano


Ovvio se sono multimilionario 
I funzionari di stato...

Li corrompo a piacere no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (30 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> io ho conosciuto gente che non andava a fare il cameriere perchè giudicava umiliante servire la gente a tavola. E' sempre questione di valori, ma anche di limiti, di desideri. Quante volte hai sentito dire: io non farei mai quel lavoro, parlando di lavori riconosciuti ma magari difficili, scomodi, pericolosi?


E io stasera ho litigato.
Esigo che quest'estate mia figlia pulisca le scale del condominio come sistema educativo.
Le pago 25 euro.

8 euro all'ora pigliano a far scale le donne oggi.

Il quadro antico alla sua età finita la scuola fu sbattuta in un laboratorio a confezionare guanti.

Non ringrazierò mai abbastanza mio padre per avermi educato al lavoro.
Che nulla mi è dovuto se non quello conquistato con il sudore della fronte.

E mi ritengo fortunato: potevo lavorare in famiglia.


----------



## contepinceton (30 Aprile 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Io ho scritto''non mi fido dello Stato''..........
> 
> Dai Free.......mica girano in conto no???li spendi......guai a versarli


Bon mona dentista paesano
Dichiarava meno di un operaio.

Poi dalla sera alla mattina compera una villa in contanti

Settimana dopo arriva la tributaria nel suo studio.

Lui si incazza...

Ma loro insistono:
Tu di a noi dove hai preso quel denaro e noi ti lasciamo in pace.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (30 Aprile 2014)

free ha detto:


> chissà perchè in questi discorsi si svicola sempre sul punto principale, e cioè che le prostitute guadagnano tantissimo esentasse e che quindi è l'avidità insensata da sottoculturate quali sono a governarle


Allora io che ne conosco una...
Lei ha sempre cercato di comperare immobili e negozi.
Assicurazione per la vecchiaia.

Poi ovvio mia cara
se hai certi "clienti"
nessuno ti tocca no?


----------



## contepinceton (30 Aprile 2014)

free ha detto:


> anche prima si andava sulla fiducia, ad es. gli assegni con un sacco di girate era pericoloso metterli all'incasso
> meglio girarli:singleeye:


Infatti all'incasso gran finale no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (30 Aprile 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> credo, che tra le motivazioni nascoste, c'è un po' di tutto.
> Sia quella schifosa, sia quella che vuole veramente migliorare.
> ...


Non quella di legalizzare.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> a me francamente non interessa se qualcuno ha in mente di aprire Bordelloland, ma sono proprio sincera. Basta che non ci sia sfruttamento e che chi ci lavora abbia gli stessi doveri, e da qui i diritti, degli altri cittadini. E certo che ci sarebbero meno omicidi: un conto è prostituirsi nelle periferie per strada dove sei alla mercè di qualunque cosa, un conto è farlo in una struttura organizzata, magari sorvegliata. Se vivi ai margini della società, non sei niente, non hai garanzie, non hai diritti. Questa è la vera grande immoralità della prostituzione, secondo me: il negare l'esistenza delle prostitute come persone per negare l'esistenza del fenomeno. Nascondersi dietro un filo d'erba, ecco cos'è. Manco c'erano i medici che già c'erano i bordelli.


Hai usato due argomenti che odio: 1) La prostituzione c'è sempre stata. anche la schiavitù ma è stata abolita quasi ovunque 2) eliminare la prostituzione di strada non è cosa legata alla legalizzazione dello sfruttamento dei bordelli.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> stiamo parlando dell'Italia? Perchè se state parlando di un altro paese, ditemelo. Se invece state parlando dell'Italia vi vorrei far presente che in questo paese il sommerso stimato è il 30% del pil.


Già. Pure questo.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Aprile 2014)

*Non avevo letto Ataru*

*"*No.



 Mi prenderei tutte le bastonate e le scosse col sorriso sulle labbra 


 Per quanto riguarda la diatriba sulla morale e l'etica, sono d'accordo con Nobody. Non vedo a che titolo noi, con la nostra morale, possiamo imporre ad altri il nostro stile di vita, ovvero proibire a qualcuno di prostituirsi perché questo, secondo noi, è immorale. Ma se qualcuno decide volontariamente di farlo e non fa male a nessun altro se non, eventualmente, a se stesso... che problema c'è? 

 E' come il dibattito sull'eutanasia. Chi è pro, chi è a favore. Chi è contro esige che sia (rimanga) proibita per legge. Non è un'invasione della libertà altrui? Possibile che se voglio fare qualcosa che non nuoce a nessuno io debba sentirmi dire da altri che non si fa perché è sbagliato e immorale? 

 E allora, visto che in questo forum si parla di tradimento, io potrei ritenere il tradimento un'offesa enorme nei confronti di una persona, paragonabile al maltrattamento fisico, come minimo. E come tale esigere che venga punito penalmente. In fondo, si è perseguibili per un insulto...

 Ognuno è libero di pensarla come vuole e vivere la sua vita come crede, se non nuoce ad altri. Se qualcuno è cattolico (convinto e praticante, non solo "anagraficamente") e ritiene di vivere seguendo gli insegnamenti del vangelo e della Chiesa e liberissimo di farlo e merita rispetto. Ma non deve imporre a me uno stile di vita che si conformi al suo. In Russia una parlamentare ha avanzato un proposta di legge contro i pompini in quanto pratica sessuale non tradizionale...* Ma ci rendiamo conto? Se non ti piacciono i pompini non li fare e stai serena.*

*E' un errore abbastanza comune, quello di anteporre la nostra morale personale davanti a tutto*..*."*

La morale-etica chiamala come ti pare che ho io esposto è nei confronti miei che sono rappresentata dallo Stato e che non voglio (riuscirci è un'altra cosa) che in mio nome sfrutti la prostituzione.
Io non ho proposto di proibire la prostituzione, cosa che è anche impossibile e porterebbe anche a perseguitare le prostitute di strada, io sono contraria alla legalizzazione dei bordelli.
Chi si vuole prostituire può già ora farlo come le/gli pare e se vuole farlo in una casa può. Quello che non è ora consentito dalla legge è lo sfruttamento, ovvero il bordello.
Si capisce la differenza?

Gli altri paragoni sono adeguati come la ricetta della torta di mele.


----------



## contepinceton (30 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *"*No.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Però nessuno di noi vorrebbe essere figlio di una prostituta.
Nessuno di noi vorrebbe avere una figlia che compie questa scelta.

La prostituzione esiste solo perchè 
vale la legge prima dell'economia
Domanda e offerta.


----------



## Ataru (30 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La morale-etica chiamala come ti pare che ho io esposto è nei confronti miei che sono rappresentata dallo Stato e che non voglio (riuscirci è un'altra cosa) che in mio nome sfrutti la prostituzione.
> Io non ho proposto di proibire la prostituzione, cosa che è anche impossibile e porterebbe anche a perseguitare le prostitute di strada, io sono contraria alla legalizzazione dei bordelli.
> Chi si vuole prostituire può già ora farlo come le/gli pare e se vuole farlo in una casa può. Quello che non è ora consentito dalla legge è lo sfruttamento, ovvero il bordello.
> Si capisce la differenza?
> ...


Ok, se mi parli dei bordelli posso anche darti ragione. Ma anche no. Se è una professione rimane tale sia che la pratichi da libero professionista sia che da dipendente. Parliamo di sfruttamento giusto? Allora bisogna capire cosa si intende per sfruttamento. Se in un bordello alla mestierante vengono garantite cure mediche, un ambiente di lavoro pulito e salubre, analisi periodiche, turni umani, uno stipendio di tutto rispetto e tutto quello che vi vuoi mettere, dove starebbe lo sfruttamento? Però ok, capisco che possa darti fastidio che qualcuno (il gestore del bordello) possa guadagnare sulle prestazioni offerte dalle sue dipendenti. Tolto il tipo di prestazione offerta, che urta la tua sensibilità, non vedo però cosa ci sia di diverso da qualsiasi altro lavoro.

Per il resto non credo sia così semplice esercitare la professione "in chiaro" anche se legalmente non è proibita. Per esercitare in casa tua credo che come minimo tu debba variare la destinazione d'uso dell'immobile. Credo. Avevo letto qualcosa tempo fa, ma non ricordo dove. Inoltre immagino che tu debba farti assegnare una partita iva e iscriverti all'INPS. Ragione sociale? Mi viene da ridere. Se invece sei in affitto è il proprietario di casa che può essere perseguito per sfruttamento. Insomma, per fare la prostituta in Italia lo devi fare clandestinamente perché lo Stato non consente di esercitare la professione alla luce del sole pagando le tasse come fanno tutti. Ok... tutti no.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Maggio 2014)

Ataru ha detto:


> Ok, se mi parli dei bordelli posso anche darti ragione. Ma anche no. Se è una professione rimane tale sia che la pratichi da libero professionista sia che da dipendente. Parliamo di sfruttamento giusto? Allora bisogna capire cosa si intende per sfruttamento. Se in un bordello alla mestierante* vengono garantite cure mediche, un ambiente di lavoro pulito e salubre, analisi periodiche, turni umani,* uno stipendio di tutto rispetto e tutto quello che vi vuoi mettere, dove starebbe lo sfruttamento? Però ok, capisco che possa darti fastidio che qualcuno (il gestore del bordello) possa guadagnare sulle prestazioni offerte dalle sue dipendenti. Tolto il tipo di prestazione offerta, che urta la tua sensibilità, non vedo però cosa ci sia di diverso da qualsiasi altro lavoro.
> 
> Per il resto *non credo sia così semplice esercitare la professione "in chiaro" anche se legalmente non è proibita. Per esercitare in casa tua credo che come minimo tu debba variare la destinazione d'uso dell'immobile*. Credo. Avevo letto qualcosa tempo fa, ma non ricordo dove. Inoltre immagino che tu debba farti assegnare una partita iva e iscriverti all'INPS. Ragione sociale? Mi viene da ridere. Se invece sei in affitto è il proprietario di casa che può essere perseguito per sfruttamento. Insomma, per fare la prostituta in Italia lo devi fare clandestinamente perché lo Stato non consente di esercitare la professione alla luce del sole pagando le tasse come fanno tutti. Ok... tutti no.


Ma vivi in Italia?
Noi abbiamo un servizio sanitario nazionale che garantisce cure mediche a tutti.
Ognuno casa sua se la pulisce o se la fa pulire. Una prostituta ha bisogno di avere chi le cambia le lenzuola quando è il momento? Ha bisogno che ci sia chi le dice cosa deve fare perché non è in grado di occuparsi di sé?!

Per prostituirsi non si deve cambiare nessuna destinazione d'uso perché ogni persona a casa sua, sia residenza stabile che temporanea e pure al motel, fa quello che vuole. Non esiste un numero limite di partner che si possono avere.
Non sai che esistono moltissime persone che esercitano in casa? Se l'appartamento è in affitto e viene affittato a prezzo di mercato non vi è sfruttamento, se viene affittato a un prezzo fuori mercato sì.

Le tasse devono essere pagate se quello viene riconosciuto come lavoro.
E' questo il punto. Chi riceve regali, di qualsiasi tipo, da amanti o amici li dichiara? Certo che no, perché tutto ciò che rientra nelle relazioni affettive-interpersonali è privato.

Per la pensione già ora chi ha sufficienti introiti per farlo fa pensioni integrative.

Lo sfruttamento, per me, sarebbe dello Stato, cioè, anche mio, se non di un tenutario.


----------



## sienne (1 Maggio 2014)

Ciao

non conosco abbastanza le leggi italiane ... 

Qui, cioè ora in Francia, la prima cosa che mi hanno chiesto è,
se l'appartamento ha un uso lucrativo (in Svizzera ti chiedono la stessa cosa). 
Se eserciti un qualsiasi cosa che riporta delle entrate, l'appartamento non 
viene più affittata come abitazione, ma ... ora mi sfugge il termine. 
Soprattutto, se richiede un vieni e vai di clienti. La questione cambia. 

Da fastidio, quando si usa l'argomento del mestiere più vecchio del mondo. 
Il fatto è, che è sì uno dei mestieri più vecchi, ma nel tempo lo si riscontra
con valenze, numeri e giudizi a riguardo molto differenti. Qui sta un punto. 
Per come è oggi, vi è una fortissima stigmatizzazione (già detto) morale. 
Invece è un fenomeno, che se si vuole affrontarlo, richiede un lavoro capillare
e soprattutto toglierla da un certo contesto: chiedersi, cosa è il piacere, i rapporti,
la famiglia, come è legata alla criminalità (qui, un'altro punto), e anche 
soprattutto, visto che il 70% circa, sono uomini sposati che frequentano prostitute,
che ruolo di conferma ricercano, per non essere messi in discussione nel privato
(altro punto). E anche l'aspetto, cosa spinge donne sposate, o in generale,
a prostituirsi - c'è un legame con il mercato del lavoro? Un mercato selettivo 
e precario? ecc. ecc. Perché questo fenomeno, ha numeri da capogiri ... 

È un campo molto vasto. E ritorno sulla stigmatizzazione, perché lì vedo
un punto centrale e che tocca riflettere seriamente su un piano educativo,
che comprende tanti aspetti di questa società: che modelli circolano? 
Che modelli vincenti e desiderabili vengono proposti? E ciò vale sia per la 
donna che per l'uomo. Senza parlare del virtuale ... che ha una forte potenza
l'immagine. Che immagini si dilagano? ... 

Darle una regolamentazione, significherebbe anzitutto portare alla luce
questo fenomeno. Chi vuole esercitare, deve mettersi in regola con tutto. 
Perché così, è un mercato nero, in fin dei conti. E sono pur sempre membri
di questa società. E non tutti si prostituiscono per libera scelta, cioè per indole. 
Ma anche spinte per delle determinate situazioni. Basta pensare come in 
tempi di guerra, la prostituzione aumentava notevolmente: donne, mamme,
che per arrotondare si prostituivano. Penso, che anche oggi ci sono sempre
più donne spinte da certe situazioni. E queste situazioni, vanno affrontate. 
Ma c'è anche l'altra faccia. Quante studentesse o ragazze, non farebbero
un passo indietro, se dovrebbero metterci la faccia, mettendosi in regola.
Ecc. ecc. ecc. 


sienne


----------



## Ataru (1 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma vivi in Italia?
> Noi abbiamo un servizio sanitario nazionale che garantisce cure mediche a tutti.
> Ognuno casa sua se la pulisce o se la fa pulire. Una prostituta ha bisogno di avere chi le cambia le lenzuola quando è il momento? Ha bisogno che ci sia chi le dice cosa deve fare perché non è in grado di occuparsi di sé?!
> 
> ...


Purtroppo si, vivo in Italia.

Ho qualche dubbio che esercitare un'attività commerciale (quale la prostituzione) a casa propria senza cambiare destinazione d'uso all'immobile sia consentito. Certo, in nero fai quello che vuoi, ma legalmente non so. 

E anche sul fatto che il locatore non sia perseguibile se affitta l'appartamento consapevole che dentro vi si eserciti attività di prostituzione.

Come ho detto, ricordo di aver letto qualcosa al riguardo tempo fa...

Quando parlavo di cure mediche intendevo le analisi periodiche. Io se voglio farmi fare le analisi le pago. Per una prostituta che esercita in un bordello queste analisi dovrebbero essere pagate dal datore di lavoro. Questo intendevo.

Certo che è un lavoro. Il cliente paga per avere una prestazione. La prostituta elargisce la prestazione. L'esempio dei regali da amanti e amici c'entra come la ricetta della torta di mele e te ne rendi perfettamente conto da sola 

Ma è un lavoro che oggi non è riconosciuto. E' questo il problema.


----------



## Nobody (1 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma vivi in Italia?
> Noi abbiamo un servizio sanitario nazionale che garantisce cure mediche a tutti.
> Ognuno casa sua se la pulisce o se la fa pulire. Una prostituta ha bisogno di avere chi le cambia le lenzuola quando è il momento? Ha bisogno che ci sia chi le dice cosa deve fare perché non è in grado di occuparsi di sé?!
> 
> ...


Questo se tutto resta come ora, nell'ombra... classico comportamento all'italiana. Se venisse regolarizzata come professione, servirebbe un cambio destinazione d'uso. Anzi, questa ambiguità favorisce i padroni di casa che affittano di nascosto a prezzi esorbitanti (di nascosto, perchè affittare a prostitute è reato, favoreggiamento della prostituzione).
Per il resto, rimango sempre più della mia idea... la tua è avversione morale... lecita ovviamente, finchè resta opinione personale, e non vuole imporsi sul diritto di quelle persone che vogliono emergere dall'ambiguità ed essere riconosciute lavoratrici a tutti gli effetti, con diritti e doveri di ogni cittadino che svolge una determinata professione.

Tu se contraria? Ok, ma non puoi pretendere che le tue idee blocchino i diritti di chi non lo è. 

Questo principio è fondamentale, e secondo me deve valere sempre... altrimenti potrei dirti che per me l'aborto è immorale, e pretendere che nessuna donna lo pratichi. Sarebbe assurdo, perchè per una mia morale condannerei tante donne alla clandestinità delle mammane e dei medici senza scrupoli. La legge deve regolamentare certi fenomeni, poi ognuno deve poter scegliere liberamente, secondo i propri principi.


----------



## Minerva (1 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> Questo se tutto resta come ora, nell'ombra... classico comportamento all'italiana. Se venisse regolarizzata come professione, servirebbe un cambio destinazione d'uso. Anzi, questa ambiguità favorisce i padroni di casa che affittano di nascosto a prezzi esorbitanti (di nascosto, perchè affittare a prostitute è reato, favoreggiamento della prostituzione).
> Per il resto, rimango sempre più della mia idea... la tua è avversione morale... lecita ovviamente, finchè resta opinione personale, e non vuole imporsi* sul diritto di quelle persone che vogliono emergere dall'ambiguità ed essere riconosciute lavoratrici a tutti gli effetti, con diritti e doveri di ogni cittadino che svolge una determinata professione.*


si tratterà di che percentuale?
la volontà della maggior parte(mi riferisco alle escort) nella realtà preferirà intascare il 100% in nero?
mi sa di sì


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> si tratterà di che percentuale?
> la volontà della maggior parte(mi riferisco alle escort) nella realtà preferirà intascare il 100% in nero?
> mi sa di sì


Ma guarda che alla fine della fiera se uno gli facesse pagare le tasse finirebbe che, come per qualsiasi categoria di liberi professisti, chi le paga, chi più o meno e altre chi lo sa. Fatto è che se venissero tassate i primi a rimetterci sarebbero i clienti che si vedrebbero le tariffe aumentate.


----------



## Minerva (1 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma guarda che alla fine della fiera se uno gli facesse pagare le tasse finirebbe che, come per qualsiasi categoria di liberi professisti, chi le paga, chi più o meno e altre chi lo sa. Fatto è che se venissero tassate i primi a rimetterci *sarebbero i clienti che si vedrebbero le tariffe aumentate*.


son problemi.ma pure lì ci sarà la sana concorrenza e uno valuterà qualità e convenienza e alcune faranno come gli idraulici con prezzi a nero o maggiorati volendo la fattura.
o come i dentisti proporranno rateizzazioni agevolate , come i parchi giochi sconti per comitive


----------



## free (1 Maggio 2014)

istruzioni per come pagare le tasse che poverine non vedono l'ora di pagare:

modello unico, spuntare la voce altri redditi, ed inserire la cifra (300mila euro:singleeye


----------



## Minerva (1 Maggio 2014)

tempo fa, inseguito ad un brutto omicidio , mi pare di un trasessuale, la quantità di soldi trovati nascosti in casa fu impressionante.mazzette di contanti  ovunque.francamente de devo battermi per i diritti di qualcuno di scelta ne ho veramente tanta 





free ha detto:


> istruzioni per come pagare le tasse che poverine non vedono l'ora di pagare:
> 
> modello unico, spuntare la voce altri redditi, ed inserire la cifra (300mila euro:singleeye


----------



## @lex (1 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> tempo fa, inseguito ad un brutto omicidio , mi pare di un trasessuale, la quantità di soldi trovati nascosti in casa fu impressionante.mazzette di contanti  ovunque.francamente de devo battermi per i diritti di qualcuno di scelta ne ho veramente tanta


Inseguito da chi?
:mrgreen:


----------



## sienne (1 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> tempo fa, inseguito ad un brutto omicidio , mi pare di un trasessuale, la quantità di soldi trovati nascosti in casa fu impressionante.mazzette di contanti  ovunque.francamente de devo battermi per i diritti di qualcuno di scelta ne ho veramente tanta



Ciao

se li teneva in casa, vuol dire che non li spendeva. 
Chi lo sa, forse risparmiava per rifarsi una vita altrove,
o per un operazione o per altre cose ... 

Ma già, se vieni ammazzato, tu che ti arricchisci così ... 

Ma che dietro tutto ciò, c'è anche una certa cultura ... non importa. 


sienne


----------



## Quibbelqurz (1 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> bho azzarderei un desiderio di intervenire in modo pseudo garantista su questioni molto intime e personali, di cui tra l'altro si sa ben poco e si tende quindi ad inventare


Sì ok, è la gente che ha bisogno di mettersi in bella mostra e che ormai non sanno più come farlo. Quindi ben venga che "tutti" i disabili hanno diritto al sesso, perché si possa dimostrare che non sono ancora arrivati altri a dirlo. Quanto sono disabili, piuttosto miserabili, mentalmente!


----------



## Brunetta (1 Maggio 2014)

Già che mi sono imbarcata, navigo.
Certo che do una valutazione etico-morale sul fenomeno e se volessi limitarlo perseguirei i clienti, per dire.
Io non intendo perseguirlo.
Ritengo che ognuno debba essere libero nella propria sessualità e nel mio ideale non vi sono scambi in denaro per sesso.
Invece il mio discorso è etico e pragmatico. Etico perché uno Stato che lucra sulla prostituzione mi ripugna. 
Non sono le prostitute che chiedono la legalizzazione, a parte quelle che si prostituiscono esattamente come i senatori che si son fatti comprare, perché le proposte sono per consentire l'apertura dei bordelli e quindi per legalizzare lo sfruttamento. Cioè per legalizzare il business
Sfruttamento che esiste in innumerevoli tipi di lavoro ma almeno non avviene in quel modo. E, tra parentesi, mi preoccupo di tutti i tipi di sfruttamento. Questo è odioso.
Se si hanno pregiudizi poi ne discende una valutazione conseguente.
Continua


----------



## contepinceton (1 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Già che mi sono imbarcata, navigo.
> Certo che do una valutazione etico-morale sul fenomeno e se volessi limitarlo perseguirei i clienti, per dire.
> Io non intendo perseguirlo.
> Ritengo che ognuno debba essere libero nella propria sessualità e nel mio ideale non vi sono scambi in denaro per sesso.
> ...


QUello della legalizzazione è un tema spinosissimo.
Ok ognuno deve essere libero nella propria sessualità.
OK.

Legalizzeremo allora la pratica dello stupro?
Arriveremo a legalizzare la pedofilia?

O passeremo forse prima a legalizzare il contrabbando?

Io temo molto sta parola legalizzare...
Temo sempre che sia prendere una cosa che per molte persone è un male...
e trasformarlo in un bene, perchè tanto è lecito.

Ripeto il discorso è sempre tra domanda e offerta.

Ma a me ripugna una società civile, che non sa reprimere quello che la danneggia.

Poi se osservi anche il consumo di alcool è legalizzato no?
Non c'è forse divieto per i minori?

Poi occhio che in Europa non è stata legalizzata la prostituzione, 
Ma solo resi legali certi luoghi.
Io uomo entro e pago un tot, lei entra e paga un tot.

Cosa poi io e lei facciamo ivi, nelle stanza sono affari nostri.

Ma per quanto tu faccia non riuscirai MAI a debellare questo spinoso fenomeno.

MI spiace invece
Dai tempi di Pordenone sono le prostitute a chiedere certe cose, in cambio di TUTELA.

Poi porco casso
Prima di parlare tanto
Bisognerebbe provare a fare sto lavoro eh?

Non dev'essere per nulla facile.

Ma non sarà allora etico uno Stato che "copre" un sistema in cui, lo sa anca el can de picci, girano certi denari e certi affari no?

Legalizziamo anche la cartomanzia...
L'esoterismo...


----------



## Ataru (2 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> uno Stato che lucra sulla prostituzione mi ripugna.


Anche a me ripugna che lucri sul mio lavoro 

Comunque lucra già sulle sigarette, e quelle uccidono pure. Ma capisco che non c'entra niente con la discussione che stiamo facendo. Era solo un'osservazione che mi è passata per la mente leggendoti.


----------



## sienne (2 Maggio 2014)

Ciao Bruni,

secondo me, è un concetto che si morde. 
Cioè, uno stato che accetta certe condizioni, è anche ripugnante. 

Perciò credo, che bisogna staccarsi da certi ideali. 
E partire dalla realtà e da loro ... e il Fisco, già 
sta andando dietro alle prostitute e le tassa ...
E allora, che facciano parte interamente di questa società.

Se già si parla di etica e di morale ... 
Questo cosa è?


sienne


----------



## Brunetta (2 Maggio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Bruni,
> 
> secondo me, è un concetto che si morde.
> Cioè, uno stato che accetta certe condizioni, è anche ripugnante.
> ...


No. Lo stato non le tassa ora.

Io vorrei vedere uno stato che ha legalizzato la prostituzione che possa dire di aver eliminato la prostituzione di strada.
Magari in Svezia o in Finlandia sì ma per strada con 10° sottozero non so chi ci sia mai stato.

Per quanto riguarda le sigarette (mi pare battuta di Ataru) le tasse hanno anche lo scopo di dissuadere dal consumo, così come per l'alcol. 

Ah se qualcuno mi accenna a controlli sanitari, come ai tempi dei casini, per tutelare le prostitute e i clienti vi mando affanculo in anticipo


----------



## free (2 Maggio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> *se li teneva in casa, vuol dire che non li spendeva. *
> Chi lo sa, forse risparmiava per rifarsi una vita altrove,
> ...



più verosimilmente, vuol dire che se versi soldi che vengono dal "nulla" su un conto corrente ti segnalano in virtù della legge antiriciclaggio, e rischi il blocco del conto, il sequestro e/o la confisca, più multe


----------



## free (2 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Già che mi sono imbarcata, navigo.
> Certo che do una valutazione etico-morale sul fenomeno e se volessi limitarlo perseguirei i clienti, per dire.
> Io non intendo perseguirlo.
> Ritengo che ognuno debba essere libero nella propria sessualità e nel mio ideale non vi sono scambi in denaro per sesso.
> ...



aggiungerei il gioco d'azzardo, gratta e vinci e macchinette, che schifezza


----------



## Brunetta (2 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> aggiungerei il gioco d'azzardo, gratta e vinci e macchinette, che schifezza


 Concordo. Se vuoi apriamo un'altra discussione e mi imbarco anche lì :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:
Anzi non mi imbarco. 
Dico solo che ci sono anche cose che purtroppo in epoca di rete non è possibile controllare e si cerca almeno di trarne un profitto.
L'apertura di tutte queste sale d'azzardo è per me una vergogna così le macchinette nei bar ecc. Io le chiuderei tutte: Brunetta for President!:mexican:


----------



## Nobody (2 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No. Lo stato non le tassa ora.
> 
> *Io vorrei vedere uno stato che ha legalizzato la prostituzione che possa dire di aver eliminato la prostituzione di strada.*
> Magari in Svezia o in Finlandia sì ma per strada con 10° sottozero non so chi ci sia mai stato.
> ...


A Berlino ed Amsterdam non ne ho mai viste per strada... e le ho girate bene. Magari qualcuna ci sarà, ma quando legalizzi un fenomeno, non puoi pensare di eliminare completamente il sommerso. Vale per l'alcool, e per tante altre cose uscite dalla clandestinità.
Eh si, ci sono dei test sanitari, come in tante altre professioni. Cosa c'è di strano? Un'infermiera professionale li deve superare e una escort no?


----------



## free (2 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Concordo. Se vuoi apriamo un'altra discussione e mi imbarco anche lì :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:
> Anzi non mi imbarco.
> Dico solo che ci sono anche cose che purtroppo in epoca di rete non è possibile controllare e si cerca almeno di trarne un profitto.
> L'apertura di tutte queste sale d'azzardo è per me una vergogna così le macchinette nei bar ecc. Io le chiuderei tutte: Brunetta for President!:mexican:



ma il bello è che la ludopatia è considerata un disturbo della personalità, di cui se ne può occupare anche la asl o meglio il sert, per cui lo stato permette le macchinette etc. e ci guadagna, e poi però cura i tossici delle stesse, riconoscendo quindi la potenziale gravità del fenomeno:singleeye:

a questo punto mi domando se riaprendo i bordelli poi sarebbe da mettere un aiuto psicologico per le persone, anche appena maggiorenni ad es., che ci vanno a lavorare, per distoglierle...che pasticcio assurdo


----------



## Ataru (2 Maggio 2014)

Credo che sia ben differente. Dobbiamo pensare che una prostituta faccia quel lavoro... perché è un lavoro. Può sempre decidere di smettere (se non vi è costretta da qualcuno) e di cambiare lavoro. O vivere di rendita, se ha guadagnato abbastanza. Non penso soffra di una dipendenza. La ludopatia, la dipendenza da droga, fumo, alcol o altre forme di dipendenza sono qualcosa di molto diverso.


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Hai usato due argomenti che odio: 1) La prostituzione c'è sempre stata. anche la schiavitù ma è stata abolita quasi ovunque 2) eliminare la prostituzione di strada non è cosa legata alla legalizzazione dello sfruttamento dei bordelli.


quindi ? campi di sterminio per i clienti? castrazione di massa?
Ma ti rendi conto che la schiavitù, ridurre una persona in schiavitù, è ben altro da quello che due persone libere concordano tra di loro per come debba essere un rapporto sessuale?
Attenzione a voler liberare dalla schiavitù coloro i quali non si sentono schiavi, è un po' come esportare la democrazia facendo guerre...


----------



## Ataru (2 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> quindi ? campi di sterminio per i clienti? castrazione di massa?
> Ma ti rendi conto che la schiavitù, ridurre una persona in schiavitù, è ben altro da quello che due persone libere concordano tra di loro per come debba essere un rapporto sessuale?
> Attenzione a voler liberare dalla schiavitù coloro i quali non si sentono schiavi, è un po' come esportare la democrazia facendo guerre...


Quoto e virtualmente approvo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> si tratterà di che percentuale?
> la volontà della maggior parte(mi riferisco alle escort) nella realtà preferirà intascare il 100% in nero?
> mi sa di sì


ma a quel punto sarebbero perseguibili per evasione. Ok, non ridete. Però una cosa è che siano fuori dalla società civile perchè la società civile nega di fatto la rolo esistenza o l'ammette solo di sguincio nei reati di contorno.
Una cosa è che il singolo individuo scelga di stare fuori dalla società civile rifuggendo le regole che gli permettono di viverci.
La cosa tragica, che Brunetta non vede perchè ha davanti un neon "MORALITA'" è che la situazione di queste persone è già immorale, perchè sono trattate come dei paria, non sono riconosciute neppure come criminali.
Perlomeno dei problemi di chi vive in carcere se ne parla.
Moltissime di queste donne vivono in condizioni pessime, molte vengono picchiate brutalmente, alcune vengono ammazzate,  quando invecchiano tantissime diventano barbone, perchè quelle che guadagnano bene sono percentualmente poche.
Ma esistono.
Ed esisteranno ancora per centinaia, migliaia di anni, fino al giorno in cui magari l'utopia di Brunetta si realizzerà.
Nel frattempo?


----------



## @lex (2 Maggio 2014)

Io nel tempo ho cambiato idea. 
dico questo. non credo di volere che Io Alessandro, che faccio parte di questo stato e quindi per minima parte lo sono in prima persona, abbia delle "agevolazioni" che derivino dallo "sfruttamento" (e parliamo del solo caso in cui la scelta di prostituirsi è volontaria. e anche qui ci sarebbe da discutere quanto volontario ecccc. ma non voglio imbarcarmi in un discorso come questo) che una donna fa del proprio corpo. mi spiego. arrivano più introiti dalle tasse sulla prostituzione? teoricamente andrebbero ad essere utilizzate come tutte le tasse per elargire servizi (sanità, scuola, trasporti, ecc..) a tutti i cittadini. io non voglio agevolazioni derivanti da questo mercato. detto questo la libertà di ognuno di fare e esercitare una professione, erogare un servizio (sto volontariamente cercando di essere il più asettico possibile) è sacrosanta.
da qui secondo me, andrebbe "tollerata" nel senso che non ce se ne dovrebbe occupare se non per il reato già previsto di sfruttamento o lucro da parte di terzi che il proprio corpo non lo usano per fare danaro. come ci si pone per il danaro derivante da questo mercato? semplicemente la prostituta fa una dichiarazione della sua professione e conseguentemente a questa dichiarazione paga un forfait coprire le spese dei controlli da parte dello stato della sua posizione professionale (in definitiva se la persona in questione esercita la professione o no. il riciclaggio potrebbe essere sempre alle porte)
una donna affitta una casa e ci esercita la prostituzione? dovrebbe essere in grado di farlo e se come è già stato detto il canone è livellato sulle tariffe del marcato vigente, lo stato inteso come istituzioni e lo stato come cittadini dovrebbe farsi gli affari propri. 
pensione? ci sono le pensioni integrative delle assicurazioni. che si facciano quelle. 
sanità? gli introiti di una prostituta (la storia del transessuale che una volta deceduto è stata trovata una somma ingente di danaro in casa è paradigmatica) sono certamente più alti, di molto per la maggior parte dei casi, di un dipendente e quindi che si paghino i dottori e le cure o le analisi per via privata.
dopodiché se un cliente o "il" cliente ha timore di malattie ha due strade: o non usufruire del servizio oppure pretendere che la prostituta in questione usi il preservativo. altrimenti si prende la responsabilità del rischio che corre e se ne vada un po' affantastico


----------



## Brunetta (2 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> quindi ? campi di sterminio per i clienti? castrazione di massa?
> Ma ti rendi conto che la schiavitù, ridurre una persona in schiavitù, è ben altro da quello che due persone libere concordano tra di loro per come debba essere un rapporto sessuale?
> Attenzione a voler liberare dalla schiavitù coloro i quali non si sentono schiavi, è un po' come esportare la democrazia facendo guerre...


Su altri argomenti ti ho letta più razionale.


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Su altri argomenti ti ho letta più razionale.


sono assolutamente razionale, infatti faccio i conti con la triste ed ineluttabile realtà.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma a quel punto sarebbero perseguibili per evasione. Ok, non ridete. Però una cosa è che siano fuori dalla società civile perchè la società civile nega di fatto la rolo esistenza o l'ammette solo di sguincio nei reati di contorno.
> Una cosa è che il singolo individuo scelga di stare fuori dalla società civile rifuggendo le regole che gli permettono di viverci.
> La cosa tragica, che Brunetta non vede perchè ha davanti un neon "MORALITA'" è che la situazione di queste persone è già immorale, perchè sono trattate come dei paria, non sono riconosciute neppure come criminali.
> Perlomeno dei problemi di chi vive in carcere se ne parla.
> ...


Chiarisco come premessa: 
1) etica e morale ce ne fossero di più nel mondo, in Italia e tra le persone di questo forum (fosse solo rispetto a quelli che si dovrebbero definire "i loro cari") sarebbe solo un bene.
2) non è un'offesa sentirmi dire che faccio ragionamenti guidata dalla morale o etica. Mi fa schifo (giudizio morale) chi etica o morale non ne ha e si pone fuori da quelle degli altri e assumendo a propria morale il proprio tornaconto (con controproducente miopia, parere mio).
Mi accusi di moralità  per dire che le prostitute sono considerate paria o fuori dalla società perché non è riconosciuto il loro lavoro, quando è proprio riconoscendolo che verrebbero etichettate e tali definite cosa che ora non è ed era prima della legge Merlin quando erano schedate.
Prostitute maltrattate e ammazzate esistono così come esistono mogli, fidanzate, conviventi maltrattate e uccise e lo status di moglie non garantisce dalla violenza, figuriamoci lo status di prostituta in un bordello.
Si continua a parlare di legalizzazione senza considerare quello che ho scritto più volte: *la prostituzione ora è legale*, perché non è illegale, in quanto ognuna e ognuno fa quel che vuole del proprio corpo, è illegale lo sfruttamento. Chi parla di legalizzazione intende legalizzare i bordelli e quindi lo sfruttamento.
Poi se il fastidio è vederle sul viale vicino a casa propria, per me questo è moralismo. Ma la legalizzazione dei bordelli non eliminerebbe neppure quello.


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Chiarisco come premessa:
> 1) etica e morale ce ne fossero di più nel mondo, in Italia e tra le persone di questo forum (fosse solo rispetto a quelli che si dovrebbero definire "i loro cari") sarebbe solo un bene.
> 2) non è un'offesa sentirmi dire che faccio ragionamenti guidata dalla morale o etica. Mi fa schifo (giudizio morale) chi etica o morale non ne ha e si pone fuori da quelle degli altri e assumendo a propria morale il proprio tornaconto (con controproducente miopia, parere mio).
> Mi accusi di moralità  per dire che le prostitute sono considerate paria o fuori dalla società perché non è riconosciuto il loro lavoro, quando è proprio riconoscendolo che verrebbero etichettate e tali definite cosa che ora non è ed era prima della legge Merlin quando erano schedate.
> ...


il mio intento non era quello di offenderti.
Comunque non hai ancora risposto alla mia domanda: una soluzione alternativa?


----------



## Brunetta (2 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> il mio intento non era quello di offenderti.
> Comunque non hai ancora risposto alla mia domanda: una soluzione alternativa?


Ho scritto che ora la prostituzione è legale.
Bisognerebbe tutelare la legalità attuale e perseguire di più e meglio lo sfruttamento.


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho scritto che ora la prostituzione è legale.
> Bisognerebbe tutelare la legalità attuale e perseguire di più e meglio lo sfruttamento.


Scusa ma io non ci sto dentro.
Intanto la prostituzione non è legale, se lo fosse sarebbe regolamentata, come tutto ciò che è legale.
E' in un limbo, tenuta lì dall'ipocrisia.

Una pornostar paga le tasse, mette giù i contributi, ha una partita iva.
Eppure fa sesso per soldi, gira e rigira è la stessa cosa.
Perchè una prostituta non può farlo, SE LO DESIDERA?
E perchè deve farlo per strada, che se lo fa in casa o altro luogo adibito all'uopo è reato?


----------



## Brunetta (2 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Scusa ma io non ci sto dentro.
> Intanto la prostituzione non è legale, se lo fosse sarebbe regolamentata, come tutto ciò che è legale.
> E' in un limbo, tenuta lì dall'ipocrisia.
> 
> ...


Il tuo sesso è regolamentato? No. Il sesso non è regolamentato. Allora è illegale? Non è legale ciò che è regolamentato ma ciò che non è illegale.
Una pornostar fa film è sui film che si pagano le tasse, uno spettacolo, e le persone che hanno partecipato a produrlo, non il sesso. Sarebbe come se dicessi che sono regolamentate le risate perché i film comici sono pagati.


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il tuo sesso è regolamentato? No. Il sesso non è regolamentato. Allora è illegale? Non è legale ciò che è regolamentato ma ciò che non è illegale.
> Una pornostar fa film è sui film che si pagano le tasse, uno spettacolo, e le persone che hanno partecipato a produrlo, non il sesso. Sarebbe come se dicessi che sono regolamentate le risate perché i film comici sono pagati.


Il sesso non è prostituzione, non giriamo la frittata. La prostituzione è un commercio, non una cosa intima e privata, ed è quel commercio che deve essere regolamentato: sullo stesso principio non dovrebbe essere regolamentata la vendita di cibo perchè io tutti i giorni cucino a casa mia. La pornostar viene pagata per girare scene di sesso, per essere filmata mentre fa sesso, per fare sesso. Su quanto le viene dato come compenso paga le tasse, come attrice verserà dei contributi, se fa spettacoli dal vivo pure, ha un ingaggio, un contratto e così via.
Sugli incassi dei film le tasse le paga il produttore, sugli incassi degli spettacoli chi li organizza(non mi viene il termine).
edit: impresari, porca zozza, l'età che avanza.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Il sesso non è prostituzione, non giriamo la frittata. La prostituzione è un commercio, non una cosa intima e privata, ed è quel commercio che deve essere regolamentato: sullo stesso principio non dovrebbe essere regolamentata la vendita di cibo perchè io tutti i giorni cucino a casa mia. La pornostar viene pagata per girare scene di sesso, per essere filmata mentre fa sesso, per fare sesso. Su quanto le viene dato come compenso paga le tasse, come attrice verserà dei contributi, se fa spettacoli dal vivo pure, ha un ingaggio, un contratto e così via.
> Sugli incassi dei film le tasse le paga il produttore, sugli incassi degli spettacoli chi li organizza(non mi viene il termine).


La prostituzione è sesso e con un correspettivo in denaro o doni.
Quali regali sono accettabili e quando si configura un pagamento?
E' difficile da stabilire e poi per la dignità delle persone è stato stabilito che non si sarebbe perseguita e quindi resa legale. Altrimenti si entrerebbe nel privato delle persone e un fidanzato abbiente che regalasse un'auto alla fidanzata o un cd potrebbe far considerare lei una prostituta. La non illegalità della prostituzione è una tutela della libertà di tutti.
Questa è la realtà dei fatti e delle leggi.


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La prostituzione è sesso e con un correspettivo in denaro o doni.
> Quali regali sono accettabili e quando si configura un pagamento?
> E' difficile da stabilire e poi per la dignità delle persone è stato stabilito che non si sarebbe perseguita e quindi resa legale. Altrimenti si entrerebbe nel privato delle persone e un fidanzato abbiente che regalasse un'auto alla fidanzata o un cd potrebbe far considerare lei una prostituta. La non illegalità della prostituzione è una tutela della libertà di tutti.
> Questa è la realtà dei fatti e delle leggi.


no. La prostituzione è una professione: attività abituale e professionale di chi offre prestazioni sessuali a scopo di lucro. Non confondiamo le acque.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> no. La prostituzione è una professione: attività abituale e professionale di chi offre prestazioni sessuali a scopo di lucro. Non confondiamo le acque.


Non lo è! Non lo è perché non è regolamentata! 
Un conto quello che pensi o che pensano mille o un milione di persone, un altro conto è quello che è la legge attuale.
In Italia la prostituzione non è illegale e questo significa che è legale. Non è regolamentata se non per la proibizione dell'adescamento (poco perseguito) e dello sfruttamento (ancor meno perseguito).


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non lo è! Non lo è perché non è regolamentata!
> Un conto quello che pensi o che pensano mille o un milione di persone, un altro conto è quello che è la legge attuale.
> In Italia la prostituzione non è illegale e questo significa che è legale. Non è regolamentata se non per la proibizione dell'adescamento (poco perseguito) e dello sfruttamento (ancor meno perseguito).


quindi mi dai ragione: si nega il problema e questo non esiste più. Funzionasse anche con quelle poverette che vedo dalla finestra, sarei contenta.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> quindi mi dai ragione: si nega il problema e questo non esiste più. Funzionasse anche con quelle poverette che vedo dalla finestra, sarei contenta.


Cosa dici? Se a te danno fastidio le prostitute sotto casa e le preferisci in un bordello per non vederle è un conto. Anch'io sarei più contenta se chi è costretta a vivere in questo tragico modo lo facesse almeno comoda. Se ci fosse meno ipocrisia non gli farebbero la guerra i condomini..
Se vuoi sostenere che in un bordello non verrebbe legalizzato lo sfruttamento è un altro.
Le proposte di legalizzazione sono proprio per togliere dall'illegalità lo sfruttamento.
E contro questo mi batterò finché starò in piedi anche mettendomi in corteo con quelle che ti dà fastidio vedere.
Chi non vuole vedere è chi che accetterebbe che venissero legalmente sfruttate sperando, illudendosi, di non averle più sotto casa.


----------



## contepinceton (2 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Cosa dici? Se a te danno fastidio le prostitute dentro casa e le preferisci in un bordello per non vederle è un conto.
> Se vuoi sostenere che in un bordello non verrebbe legalizzato lo sfruttamento è un altro.
> Le proposte di legalizzazione sono proprio per togliere dall'illegalità lo sfruttamento.
> E contro questo mi batterò finché starò in piedi anche mettendomi in corteo con quelle che ti dà fastidio vedere.
> Chi non vuole vedere è chi che accetterebbe che venissero legalmente sfruttate sperando, illudendosi, di non averle più sotto casa.


Ma non ti ripugna uno stato che vive anche delle accise sui tabacchi?
E non sono poche?
E poi quanto grava sul Servizio Nazionale le malattie da tabagismo?

Tu proponi un'utopia.
E per fortuna.
Perchè è la stessa utopia imposta da ogni regime totalitario del mondo.

Ti piaccia o meno
Io ho domanda e ho cento euro in mano.

E vado a chiedere.
Prima o poi trovo chi offre quel che chiedo.

Finio el marcà.

Non a caso, non a caso, a mio avviso, si persegue ( par finta) lo sfruttamento della prostituzione, perchè lì si riesce a beccare ogni donna che è costretta a farlo, 

Impossibile perseguire la prostituzione tout court...

Perchè se tu stigmatizzi quella che me la dà per schei
lei ti dirà...cazzo vuoi? L'utero è mio e me lo gestisco io.


----------



## contepinceton (2 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Il sesso non è prostituzione, non giriamo la frittata. La prostituzione è un commercio, non una cosa intima e privata, ed è quel commercio che deve essere regolamentato: sullo stesso principio non dovrebbe essere regolamentata la vendita di cibo perchè io tutti i giorni cucino a casa mia. La pornostar viene pagata per girare scene di sesso, per essere filmata mentre fa sesso, per fare sesso. Su quanto le viene dato come compenso paga le tasse, come attrice verserà dei contributi, se fa spettacoli dal vivo pure, ha un ingaggio, un contratto e così via.
> Sugli incassi dei film le tasse le paga il produttore, sugli incassi degli spettacoli chi li organizza(non mi viene il termine).
> edit: impresari, porca zozza, l'età che avanza.


Però ehm...
Sallo il porno è un mondo del sommerso...
Pensa che tutti i nomi anche di registi e produttori sono dei Nick...
I contratti ehm...
Fa conto che sia come per noi studenti a Bologna no?

Che contratti ci facevano?
L'uso foresteria e te saludi meneghina...

Sai che penso io in realtà?
Che il fenomeno delle sfruttate sia ben visibile come dici tu, da casa tua...

E posso anche dire che fino alla guerra nei Balcani
Mai si videro ragazze sulla statale 11, ma come ci furono, partì il circo

( segno che la domanda c'era)...

E' l'altro fenomeno prostituzione che non si nota tanto
Quello legato a
Mi prostituisco per fare la bella vita
Che lavorare è fatica...

E su questo navigano le giovanissime ITALIANE di buona famiglia.


----------



## Ataru (2 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Scusa ma io non ci sto dentro.
> Intanto la prostituzione non è legale, se lo fosse sarebbe regolamentata, come tutto ciò che è legale.
> E' in un limbo, tenuta lì dall'ipocrisia.
> 
> ...


La prostituzione in se non è illegale. Non sei perseguibile penalmente se ti prostituisci. Ma rischi di essere perseguito dal fisco perché non hai pagato le tasse sui tuoi redditi. E per una prostituta che anche volesse farlo mi pare non sia possibile pagare le tasse. Questo perché la professione di prostituta non è regolamentata. Di fatto non esiste per lo Stato. Quindi da un lato lo Stato non ti mette in condizione di pagare le tasse, dall'altro rischi un accertamento e una cartella esattoriale difficilmente contestabile. E' anche se puoi contestarla è comunque una grande rottura di balle. Come minimo.


----------



## contepinceton (2 Maggio 2014)

Ataru ha detto:


> La prostituzione in se non è illegale. Non sei perseguibile penalmente se ti prostituisci. Ma rischi di essere perseguito dal fisco perché non hai pagato le tasse sui tuoi redditi. E per una prostituta che anche volesse farlo mi pare non sia possibile pagare le tasse. Questo perché la professione di prostituta non è regolamentata. Di fatto non esiste per lo Stato. Quindi da un lato lo Stato non ti mette in condizione di pagare le tasse, dall'altro rischi un accertamento e una cartella esattoriale difficilmente contestabile. E' anche se puoi contestarla è comunque una grande rottura di balle. Come minimo.


Ed è capitato...
Guarda il casino che ha tirato su il trans...lì come sichiama...

Insomma ora sono tempi in cui Befera viene a casa tua e ti dice
Ciò bella, ma come mai non hai un reddito e 500mila euro in banca?

Ora che è tutto elettronico, fanno controllo incrociato e ti sgamano no?


----------



## contepinceton (2 Maggio 2014)

Pornostar?

Io del porno non ho MAI compreso come riescano ad aggirare la censura no?

Cioè cazzo come faccio a dire ok...
Opera cinematrografica?

Che so i films di Mark Zeri?


----------



## Ataru (2 Maggio 2014)

Continuo a non vedere dove sia lo sfruttamento. O meglio, trovo che in un bordello il proprietario sfrutti le dipendenti per trarne un profitto esattamente come il mio datore di lavoro sfrutta il mio lavoro e la mia professionalità per far funzionare la sua attività e ricavarne possibilmente un profitto. E allo stesso modo lo Stato, se la mettiamo così, sfrutta il mio lavoro.

Parto dal presupposto che la prostituta eserciti volontariamente la professione e non sia tenuta incatenata nel bordello forzatamente e contro la sua volontà.


----------



## contepinceton (2 Maggio 2014)

Risposta alla crisi economica e alla disoccupazione.
Che venga legalizzato il fancazzismo maschile.

Le donne lavorino e noi mantenuti.
Sotto pegno di fedeltà però.

Chi tradisce la moglie perde il mantenimento.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (2 Maggio 2014)

Ataru ha detto:


> Continuo a non vedere dove sia lo sfruttamento. O meglio, trovo che in un bordello il proprietario sfrutti le dipendenti per trarne un profitto esattamente come il mio datore di lavoro sfrutta il mio lavoro e la mia professionalità per far funzionare la sua attività e ricavarne possibilmente un profitto. E allo stesso modo lo Stato, se la mettiamo così, sfrutta il mio lavoro.
> 
> Parto dal presupposto che la prostituta eserciti volontariamente la professione e non sia tenuta incatenata nel bordello forzatamente e contro la sua volontà.


E il tuo lavoro è equivalente a quello di chi si prostituisce?
Allora prostituisciti che guadagni di più e, per ora, non hai un datore di lavoro e puoi essere imprenditore di te stesso.


----------



## contepinceton (2 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E il tuo lavoro è equivalente a quello di chi si prostituisce?
> Allora prostituisciti che guadagni di più e, per ora, non hai un datore di lavoro e puoi essere imprenditore di te stesso.


COmunque sia se è vero che questa "professione"
Crea danni economici ingenti, non tanto all'erario, ma alle famiglie, sapendo che ci sono mariti che spendono il loro stipendio ad escorts, non possiamo negare che crei un indotto e lavoro per altri settori:
1) Estetiste
2) Centri benessere
3) Alberghi
4) Concessionarie BMW.

Se l'auto è status symbol
Ogni Escort che si rispetti viaggia in Z4.

Al punto che quella volta che entrò in officina una giovine signora con la z4....mio fratello le disse...con gli occhi stralunati...ma lei è una di quelle da tanti schei....ma le riparo l'auto gratis...

Lei sorrise e disse...ma cosa vai a pensare...io sono una top model!


Dimenticavo
Una brava escort
è ottima cliente
di gioiellerie
boutique
scarpe di lusso
Lingerie ecc..ecc..ecc...

Vero che guadagni anche mille euro al giorno

Ma hai un sacco di spese per l'immagine...

Se vuoi creare domanda...


----------



## contepinceton (2 Maggio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Che bella notizia
> 
> http://www.ilfattoquotidiano.it/201...o-di-legge-bipartisan-fine-di-un-tabu/962944/


Domanda del mio amico disabile...

E se dopo mi innamoro?


----------



## contepinceton (2 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E il tuo lavoro è equivalente a quello di chi si prostituisce?
> Allora prostituisciti che guadagni di più e, per ora, non hai un datore di lavoro e puoi essere imprenditore di te stesso.


Toh chi lo avrebbe mai detto che dalla ritual sarebbe passato a ciò...

http://www.casedipiacere.it/forum/index


----------



## contepinceton (2 Maggio 2014)

case di piacere 	PDF		Stampa		E-mail	



L'idea di fare questo sito mi è venuta perché proprio quest'anno ricorre il 50° anniversario della chiusura delle “case di tolleranza” (Legge Merlin del 20 settembre 1958) e proprio a 50 anni di distanza ovvero lo scorso 11 settembre è stato approvato dal Consiglio dei Ministri il disegno di legge contenente le "Misure contro la prostituzione" messo a punto dal Ministro delle Pari Opportunità Mara Carfagna con la collaborazione del Ministro dell'Interno Roberto Maroni e del ministro della Giustizia Angelino Alfano.

Il tema della cosiddetta “legalizzazione” della prostituzione ovvero la questione inerente l’opportunità, la convenienza o per così dire la giusta riapertura di quelle che un tempo venivano chiamate “Case Chiuse” è un argomento sulla bocca di tutti; tutti ne parlano, molti la condividono ma nessuno concretamente ha fatto qualcosa per risolvere definitivamente questo problema.

La mia idea è stata quella di aprire questo sito che contiene, tra le altre cose, la possibilità di confrontarsi e dire la propria opinione su questo argomento.

Personalmente sono dell'opinione che tutti quanti noi stiamo vivendo nell'ipocrisia più totale: il problema viene vissuto, come prima dicevo, almeno a parole da tutti ma al tempo stesso nessuno fa niente o, ancor meglio, tutti sono convinti di non poter fare nulla a riguardo. Non è così perché non possiamo più nasconderci dietro un dito e continuare a mettere la testa sotto la sabbia, ma dobbiamo trovare una soluzione e per fare questo dobbiamo parlare a chiare lettere e confrontarci al fine di trovare delle vere proposte risolutive.

Con questo sito vorrei riuscire a formare un gruppo unito e solido per far sì che, in un modo o nell’altro, affrontando di petto la questione, possa emergere realmente quello che la maggior parte delle persone vuole.

L’impresa è dura e difficile ma non dobbiamo abbatterci perché, se da un lato potrà sembrare difficile poter portare all’attenzione dei media e, soprattutto, della classe politica il problema, ci basti pensare che sono in molti a brancolare nel buio tanto che nemmeno il Ministro delle Pari Opportunità sembra avere le idee molto chiare; alla domanda posta da una giornalista al Ministro nella quale si poneva il seguente quesito "…il disegno di legge fa diventare reato la prostituzione in strada, mentre quella in appartamento?" la Sig.ra Carfagna rispondeva titubante replicando che la prostituzione in appartamento “non è legale ma non è reato....”

Secondo un'indagine condotta dalla Commissione Affari Sociali della Camera nel 2002, si stimava che ci fossero tra le 50mila e le 70 mila prostitute in attività sulla strada, di cui una buona fetta di queste era minorenne e, sempre tra queste, tra le 15mila e le 20mila erano straniere (all’interno di questa cifra si stimava inoltre che circa il 10% era vittima del racket e costretta a tale mestiere poiché vittime di minacce dirette o con ritorsioni a figli e parenti rimasti in patria).

Tra i 5000 (cinquemila) ed i 7000 €uro (settimila euro) sembrerebbe essere ciò che mensilmente una prostituta rende al suo sfruttatore; inoltre sono state circa 17 le prostitute uccise nel 2002, dato quest’ultimo che si ripete più o meno ogni anno. Non dimentichiamo inoltre che maniaci e delinquenti di ogni genere trovano terreno fertile una volta appartati con le prostitute, consapevoli di essere la parte forte e soprattutto sicuri di non essere visti da nessuno.

Questi sono solo dati ufficiali ma quante sono le ragazze clandestine morte che vengono poi fatte sparire nel nulla dal racket? Questo ci è ignoto e forse mai verremo a conoscenza dei numeri legati al torbido mondo della clandestinità.

E quante sono le clandestine (e perché no anche le “regolari”) che subiscono violenza, che vengono picchiate e derubate sia dai clienti che dagli stessi sfruttatori, ragazze che mai potranno sporgere denuncia per paura di ulteriori violenze e ritorsioni?

Oltre a tutto questo non si contano tutte le ragazze che subiscono violenza, vengono picchiate e derubate, sia dai clienti che dagli stessi sfruttatori, a cui non sporgeranno mai denuncia per paura di ritorsioni.

In Italia si stima che i clienti delle prostitute siano circa 9 milioni ogni anno e, dato che ritengo sconcertante, è che  l'80% di questi clienti chiede alle prostitute di non usare il preservativo (si calcola che il 12% delle prostitute sia sieropositivo).

Penso che queste piccole e semplici riflessioni corredate da alcuni freddi numeri dovrebbero non solo farci rabbrividire ma …. dovrebbero spingerci a fare qualcosa di più.

Mi soffermo a questo punto sui seguenti punti:

    è accertato che molte prostitute acconsentono a fare sesso senza preservativo solo per qualche decina di €uro in più(senza contare quelle che vengono violentate sia dal cliente che dagli sfruttatori);
    molto spesso la maggior parte di ragazze hanno un basso livello di cultura ed il più delle volte non sono consapevoli dei rischi reali (epatite, Aids, etc..) ai quali possono incorrere con rapporti non protetti;
    i clienti ritornano a casa e, nel corso del normale rapporto di coppia, mettono a repentaglio la salute di ignare mogli o compagne, esponendole all’inconsapevole rischio di infezioni e malattie.

A mio parere queste cose si potrebbero sistemare semplicemente regolarizzando il mercato del sesso:

    le prostitute, esclusivamente maggiorenni, dovrebbero essere iscritte ad un apposito registro (simile all’albo per capirci), pagherebbero le tasse ed avrebbero diritto a previdenza sanitaria e pensione;
    dovrebbero essere obbligate, sia nel caso idi lavoro per così dire “in proprio” o in case comuni, a sostenere delle visite mediche ed esami sangue (per verifica HIV, ecc.) periodici, condizione necessaria per poter continuare ad esercitare la professione;
    dovrebbero essere obbligate a frequentare dei corsi informativi sui rischi delle malattie a trasmissione sessuale.

Tutto questo, secondo me, aiuterebbe molto a ridurre la trasmissione di malattie infettive, in quanto chi eserciterà questa professione non correrebbe mai il rischio di fare del sesso non protetto, consapevole del rischio per la propria salute ed in ogni caso soggetta come le altre “professioniste” ad una vera e propria regolamentazione generale della “professione”.

Altro dato da non sottovalutare è il giro d'affari che genera il mercato del sesso a pagamento e per meglio capire questa mia provocazione proviamo a fare due semplici conticini:

- in Germania, dove è stata regolarizzata la prostituzione dal 1° gennaio del 2002, ci sono 400.000 (quattrocentomila) prostitute con tutte le garanzie assicurative inerenti malattia e pensione;

- in Italia, nel caso in cui fossero regolarizzate 200.000 (duecentomila),professioniste del sesso, calcolando un fatturato di circa 5.000 €uro mensili ciascuna, si raggiungerebbe il considerevole gettito mensile pari a circa 1.000.000.000 di €uro (un miliardo di euro) di fatturato mensile ovvero circa 2.000.000.000.000 (duemila miliardi) di vecchie £ire; il tutto significherebbe la bellezza di una finanziaria ben corposa ovvero circa 12.000.000.000 di €uro (dodici miliardi di €uro) ovvero circa 24.000.000.000.000 di vecchie £ire (ventiquattromila miliardi);

- - essendo buoni potremmo applicare una tassazione fissa di tipo forfettario pari al 20% con un gettito pari a circa 2.400.000.000 di €uro (duemiliardiquattrocentomilioni di €uro) annui, senza contare l'IVA.

Lascio alla fantasia di ognuno di voi cercare di capire come potrebbero essere utilizzati questi soldi (Sanità, Scuola, Infrastrutture, ecc.) ma voglio soltanto sottolineare il fatto che sicuramente non andrebbero nelle mani della malavita come avviene in questo momento.

Concludendo la mia riflessione ritengo che la legge "Carfagna" sia giustissima se la si vuole leggere come un’accelerazione per eliminare dalle strade e dai luoghi di pubblico dominio la prostituzione ( a tal proposito si potrebbero inasprire ancor di più le pene sia ai clienti che alle prostitute) ma non scordiamoci che stiamo parlando del più vecchio mestiere che esista al mondo. Invece che tentare inutilmente di farlo sparire non converrebbe un po’ a tutti regolarizzarlo?

Una cosa simile accadde 50 anni fa quando venne approvato il decreto legge per la chiusura delle "case chiuse", ricordiamo però che a quel tempo effettivamente molte ragazze erano ridotte come schiave dentro le case di tolleranza e costrette a subire anche 30-40 rapporti al giorno con qualsiasi persona entrasse. Ogni 15 giorni venivano costrette a cambiare casa in maniera che i clienti potessero trovare sempre ragazze nuove. Alla fine dell’esercizio della “mestiere”, erano però schedate a vita con conseguenti enormi difficoltà per ottenere qualsiasi tipo di licenza ( bar, ristorante, affittacamere, etc) o per poter intraprendere qualsiasi tipo di attività in proprio, perché gli organi di Pubblica Sicurezza dell'epoca normalmente non permettevano ad ex prostitute simili attività, ghettizzando ancor più le ragazze che, una volta uscite dal giro volevano costruirsi un futuro diverso.

Ricordiamo inoltre che il ricavato di una prostituta era così da ripartire:

    il 50% andava al gestore della casa;
    l'altro 50% doveva essere suddiviso con la persona che l’aveva portata a lavorare in quella casa e si occupava dei suoi trasferimenti (il cosiddetto Pappone);
    con la parte restante, la ragazza doveva pagare le spese di vitto e alloggio per un utile netto, per così dire, di meno del 25% di ciò che inizialmente veniva ricavato all’inizio.

La chiusura delle case di piacere, a lungo andare, ha dato origine all’attuale problema della prostituzione sulla strada (tanto osteggiata da tutti) o in appartamento, hotel, etc.
E' sufficiente connettersi ad internet o dare un’occhiata a qualsiasi rivista di annunci sotto le voci: bella ragazza cerca amici solventi (specificando degli orari ben precisi) o sotto nomi più o meno celati di accompagnatrici o escort etc. per poter trovare compagnia a pagamento senza nessun tipo di problema.

Come dice il ministro Carfagna "…NON é LEGALE, MA NON é REATO...".

Credo che per tutte le motivazioni sopra elencate sia giunto il momento di alzare un unico coro e di non nascondere più il problema, credo sia giunto il momento di risolvere questo problema!


----------



## contepinceton (2 Maggio 2014)

Poi un diritto può essere sempre un dovere per altri?

Esempio:
L'aborto è legalizzato
Una donna ha diritto se vuole a ricorrere all'IGV.
Non può ricorrere all'aborto clandestino.

Ma se io sono un ginecologo diventa un mio preciso dovere disposto per legge praticare l'IGV
altrimenti perdo il lavoro o non posso esercitare la professione medica?


----------



## contepinceton (2 Maggio 2014)

Poi Brunetta
Mio padre mi ha sempre insegnato
in qualità di capitano d'impresa ( beh insomma umile artigiano)

Che un dipendente
che si sente sottopagato

si sente sfruttato dal paron

e quindi lavora male.

Il termine sfruttare ha molte sfaccettature...

Non a caso i precari
si sentono giustamente sfruttati

da una strampalata applicazione della flessibilità del lavoro no?

Ma Biagi, se vai a leggere
Non intendeva certo creare il precariato no?
Ma la flessibilità.

Ma dato che il mercato del lavoro si regge sulla domanda e offerta

Un paron può sempre dire e soprattutto di sti tempi....

Cazzo vuoi?
Io sono tenuto per legge a darti il minimo sindacale...


----------



## sienne (2 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No. Lo stato non le tassa ora.Io vorrei vedere uno stato che ha legalizzato la prostituzione che possa dire di aver eliminato la prostituzione di strada.Magari in Svezia o in Finlandia sì ma per strada con 10° sottozero non so chi ci sia mai stato.Per quanto riguarda le sigarette (mi pare battuta di Ataru) le tasse hanno anche lo scopo di dissuadere dal consumo, così come per l'alcol. Ah se qualcuno mi accenna a controlli sanitari, come ai tempi dei casini, per tutelare le prostitute e i clienti vi mando affanculo in anticipo



Ciao Bruni

Parlando, mio padre me lo ha detto, che in alcuni casi, il fisco ha bussato alla porta. Ho guardato, e ho trovato subito più pagine, che lo riportano. Ti posto un link, sotto. Attenzione, cosa è esattamente il fine? Toglierle dalle strade?Con regolamentazione, intendo dare la possibilità, visto che è un reddito, di poter versare i contributi per un futuro, che inevitabilmente verrà: la vecchiaia. Quello soprattutto. Non tutte sono delle escort ... E certo, che se si formano delle case, o appartamenti in comune, una sorveglianzae un certo regolamento ci vuole. Se no, si ricade a come era una volta ... quello no. 

http://www.ilgiornaledivicenza.it/s...nza_le_prostitute_pagano_le_tasse/?refresh_ce



sienne


----------



## contepinceton (2 Maggio 2014)

Se si legalizza la prostituzione 
si dovranno anche stendere dei tariffari.

Perchè a sto mondo 
se uno trova chi li dice...
Ma sarai cretino ad aver buttato 100 euro con na putana eh?

Può sempre rispondere
Parla quela che ne butta 200 euro alla settimana dal psicoterapeuta blasonato...

Se si vuole legalizzare
bisogna fare in modo che il sesso venga visto come attività endorfinica no?

La cosa che a me piace di più del sesso
è quanto si sta bene dopo no?
E non è lo stesso benessere ricavato da na pippa...

Al che bisogna istruire sane operatrici del sesso...

Donne diremo alternative
che non agognano al compagno e alla famiglia, ma solo a realizzarsi professionalmente

Oddio in attesa che si trovino uomini disposti a fare di queste donne la compagna della loro vita, 

perchè no?

Cioè il sesso visto come attività ginnica, come massaggio...

Per esempio io ho sempre notato che le donne, certe donne,
magari sesso no...ma coccole siiiiiiiiiiii...e mai stufe de caresse...e baseti...

Poi una si dice
ok dai poverino ho ben visto gli effetti devastanti qua che pignono in fora...

qua che femo eruttare sto discolo...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Nobody (2 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> quindi ? campi di sterminio per i clienti? castrazione di massa?
> Ma ti rendi conto che la schiavitù, ridurre una persona in schiavitù, è ben altro da quello che due persone libere concordano tra di loro per come debba essere un rapporto sessuale?
> *Attenzione a voler liberare dalla schiavitù coloro i quali non si sentono schiavi*, è un po' come esportare la democrazia facendo guerre...


chapeau.


----------



## lothar57 (2 Maggio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Se si legalizza la prostituzione
> si dovranno anche stendere dei tariffari.
> 
> Perchè a sto mondo
> ...



Sai Conte qualche sera fa',ero con amicone ultra diavolo,pensa ha 58 anni e amante di 20(che presto mi presentera')e ragionavamo su quanto sono fessi gli uomini,che pagano.La citta' e'piena di troie gratis...perche'pagare amico Conte????????????


----------



## Caciottina (2 Maggio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Sai Conte qualche sera fa',ero con amicone ultra diavolo,pensa ha 58 anni e amante di 20(che presto mi presentera')e ragionavamo su quanto sono fessi gli uomini,che pagano.La citta' e'piena di troie gratis...perche'pagare amico Conte????????????


Sei riprovevole. 
Regolati.


----------



## Nobody (2 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non lo è! Non lo è perché non è regolamentata!
> Un conto quello che pensi o che pensano mille o un milione di persone, un altro conto è quello che è la legge attuale.
> *In Italia la prostituzione non è illegale e questo significa che è legale*. Non è regolamentata se non per la proibizione dell'adescamento (poco perseguito) e dello sfruttamento (ancor meno perseguito).


Giochi sulle parole, mi sembra... allora, diciamo che non è illegale, ma non essendo ipocritamente regolamentata  chi esercita tale lavoro non può: pagare le tasse, dimostrare i propri redditi, avere diritti assicurativi, pensionistici, affittare liberamente un'abitazione come prestatore d'opera... ora, si può essere favoreli o contrari a tutto questo, ma rifugiarsi nelle piroette "non è legale quindi è legale" mi sembra davvero un avvitamento dialettico senza senso. Se entri nel merito del discorso, converrai che tra il "non illegale" e il "regolamentato" c'è un abisso.


----------



## sienne (2 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Sei riprovevole.
> Regolati.



Ciao cara,

lascia perdere. È un povero vecchietto, che non tiene passo con la moglie. 
Capita. E anche se offende, non cambia la sua situazione ... 




sienne


----------



## lothar57 (2 Maggio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao cara,
> 
> lascia perdere. È un povero vecchietto, che non tiene passo con la moglie.
> Capita. E anche se offende, non cambia la sua situazione ...
> ...



??????????questa nn mi torna..chi offendo scusa'??????.....poi chi disperezza vuol comprare signora Heidi.:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## @lex (2 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Sei riprovevole.
> Regolati.


Messa cosi e anche vero che la 20enne non ha nessun rispetto per se stessae posa essere etichettata come troia.  Quello che e certo e che molti uomini limitati ignoranti e ipocriti sono il peggio del peggio. A 58 anni seppur provocati sessualmemteda una ragazza di 20non ci si dovrebbe approcciare se non per spiegarle che potrebbe essere tia figlia e che un comportamento simile equivale abuttarsi via. Ipocriti perche vorrebbero loro figlie 20 enni andassero con vecchietti sposati di 58 anni e che poi i suddetti vecchietti le apostrofassero ridacchiando tra uno spritz e l'altro come delle troi aggratis? 
Smetto di scrivere perche devo andare in bagno a vomitare per quello che ho letto.


----------



## sienne (2 Maggio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ??????????questa nn mi torna..chi offendo scusa'??????.....poi chi disperezza vuol comprare signora Heidi.:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:



Ciao 

non ho espresso un disprezzo. 
Ma definire le donne in questo modo ... lo hai fatto te. 
Poi perché? 
Perché vengono con te? ... 
E perché ne hai bisogno?

Per il resto quoto alex. Nel senso, che tu, con una certa età,
potresti essere loro padre ... e una parola, non farebbe male ... 


sienne


----------



## Caciottina (2 Maggio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ??????????questa nn mi torna..chi offendo scusa'??????.....poi chi disperezza vuol comprare signora Heidi.:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Choamando troie queste ragazze.  Offendi.
Si.
Magari sono ragazze che chissa che passato hanno le spalle che le porta a legarsi o anche solo a frequentare uomini di 60anni.
 Capisci da te, o forse no, che nn è normale a meno che il tuo amico non sia bruce willis..e non credo lo sia.
Non so lothar, stai cadendo sempre piu in basso.
Spero le tue siano solo provocazioni. Io morire se sapesso che mia figlia 20enne è l amante di un 60enne..bah


----------



## disincantata (2 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Choamando troie queste ragazze.  Offendi.
> Si.
> Magari sono ragazze che chissa che passato hanno le spalle che le porta a legarsi o anche solo a frequentare uomini di 60anni.
> Capisci da te, o forse no, che nn è normale a meno che il tuo amico non sia bruce willis..e non credo lo sia.
> ...



La mamma della piccolina di mio marito invece gli offriva pure il caffè, pensa come sono diverse le persone.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Maggio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Bruni
> 
> Parlando, mio padre me lo ha detto, che in alcuni casi, il fisco ha bussato alla porta. Ho guardato, e ho trovato subito più pagine, che lo riportano. Ti posto un link, sotto. Attenzione, cosa è esattamente il fine? Toglierle dalle strade?Con regolamentazione, intendo dare la possibilità, visto che è un reddito, di poter versare i contributi per un futuro, che inevitabilmente verrà: la vecchiaia. Quello soprattutto. Non tutte sono delle escort ... E certo, che se si formano delle case, o appartamenti in comune, una sorveglianzae un certo regolamento ci vuole. Se no, si ricade a come era una volta ... quello no.
> 
> ...


A parte la fonte :carneval:
Viene riportato quello che ripeto da giorni:
"Secondo i giudici supremi, «la tolleranza dell'altui prostituzione in locali non aperti al pubblico o non utilizzati dal pubblico non è, di per sè, prevista come reato». Non solo: «Per potersi avere il reato di concessione in locazione di una casa a scopo di esercizio di una casa di prostituzione è necessaria l'organizzazione di una sia pur minima forma di organizzazione». Se il proprietario di un appartamento lo affitta a prezzi di mercato ad una donna sola, anche se sa che è una prostituta, non incorre nel reato. «È necessario che vi sia un'attività ulteriore rispetto a quella della semplice concessione in locazione al prezzo di mercato quale, ad esempio, un aiuto all'attività di prostituzione»"


----------



## Brunetta (2 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> Giochi sulle parole, mi sembra... allora, diciamo che non è illegale, ma non essendo ipocritamente regolamentata  chi esercita tale lavoro non può: pagare le tasse, dimostrare i propri redditi, avere diritti assicurativi, pensionistici, affittare liberamente un'abitazione come prestatore d'opera... ora, si può essere favoreli o contrari a tutto questo, ma rifugiarsi nelle piroette "non è legale quindi è legale" mi sembra davvero un avvitamento dialettico senza senso. Se entri nel merito del discorso, converrai che tra il "non illegale" e il "regolamentato" c'è un abisso.


Qual è la regolamentazione proposta e lo scopo.
La regolamentazione è per permettere i bordelli, lo scopo tassare.
Tutto il resto lo pensa qualche brava persona ma diritti assicurativi penso che tu intenda pensione che è un istituto in crisi, infatti chi ha un reddito che glielo consente provvede da sé.


----------



## @lex (2 Maggio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non ho espresso un disprezzo.
> Ma definire le donne in questo modo ... lo hai fatto te.
> ...


ma esprimi pure disprezzo. perche chi disprezza disprezza. Chi invece disprezza per comprare e un/a idiota


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Maggio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> La mamma della piccolina di mio marito invece gli offriva pure il caffè, pensa come sono diverse le persone.


A tuo marito? Ma lo sapeva che è sposato? 

EDIT: Comunque conoscere la madre dell'amante ventenne è quanto di più svantaggiato possa fare uno che tradisce la moglie. Cioè, porca puttana. E tu con sto mentecatto sei pure stata attenta a non azzannare mele a tavola o a far rumore? Ma tu dovevi prenderlo a zampate ai coglioni. A prescindere dal tradimento, che uno scemo così dev'essere proprio un coglione tout-court, e scusa se è pure il padre delle tue figle ma io davvero gli ficcherei tutti e sei i Precision giù il il collo, altro che mantenerlo poverino che ha solo mille euro al mese.


----------



## disincantata (2 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> A tuo marito? Ma lo sapeva che è sposato?
> 
> EDIT: Comunque conoscere la madre dell'amante ventenne è quanto di più svantaggiato possa fare uno che tradisce la moglie. Cioè, porca puttana. E tu con sto mentecatto sei pure stata attenta a non azzannare mele a tavola o a far rumore? Ma tu dovevi prenderlo a zampate ai coglioni. A prescindere dal tradimento, che uno scemo così dev'essere proprio un coglione tout-court, e scusa se è pure il padre delle tue figle ma io davvero gli ficcherei tutti e sei i Precision giù il il collo, altro che mantenerlo poverino che ha solo mille euro al mese.



Certo che lo sapeva, a parole cercava di concinvere la figlia a lascarlo, cosi mi ha detto sua madre le due volte che si siamo sentite, contraddicendosi spesso, perchè all'inizio faceva finta di non sapere niente.

Poi ho saputo che per un certo periodo le aveva tolte il cellulare, sapendo che si sentivano spesso ogni giorno.

Lei cantava con lui e la passava a prendere.  

Ovvio che io non sapevo niente di niente. Prima.


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Maggio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Certo che lo sapeva, a parole cercava di concinvere la figlia a lascarlo, cosi mi ha detto sua madre le due volte che si siamo sentite, contraddicendosi spesso, perchè all'inizio faceva finta di non sapere niente.
> 
> Poi ho saputo che per un certo periodo le aveva tolte il cellulare, sapendo che si sentivano spesso ogni giorno.
> 
> ...


Cioè, tentava di convincere la figlia a lasciarlo e a LUI offriva però il caffè? Minchia.


----------



## disincantata (2 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> A tuo marito? Ma lo sapeva che è sposato?
> 
> EDIT: Comunque conoscere la madre dell'amante ventenne è quanto di più svantaggiato possa fare uno che tradisce la moglie. Cioè, porca puttana. E tu con sto mentecatto sei pure stata attenta a non azzannare mele a tavola o a far rumore? Ma tu dovevi prenderlo a zampate ai coglioni. A prescindere dal tradimento, che uno scemo così dev'essere proprio un coglione tout-court, e scusa se è pure il padre delle tue figle ma io davvero gli ficcherei tutti e sei i Precision giù il il collo, altro che mantenerlo poverino che ha solo mille euro al mese.



Il problema è che mio marito ha conosciuto lei ed i genitori la prima volta che lei ha cantato con lui.

Non si 'fidavano' e la seguivano. Mi viene persino da ridere a scriverlo visto l'epilogo.

Evidentemente deve avergli dato un ottima impressione visto che poi gliela affidavano!

Lui passava a prenderla con il fisarmonicista. 

Io so poco o niente di tutta la storia. Non ho più voluto parlare con nessuno di loro. Mio marito non parla.

La prima volta che mi ha risposto la sorella al numero che avevo trovato sul cellulare di mio marito con un msg delirante, mi sono fatta passare la madre che faceva la finta tonta.

Le dissi che se sua figlia lo voleva cosi tanto (in base al tenore del msg) poteva prenderselo quella stessa sera.
Che aveva più guai che capelli, e na ha tantissimi.
La madre si contradisse, da una parte sostenne di non sapere niente, dall'altra che non sapeva cosa fare, aggiungendo che per lei mio marito era una bravissima persona, in base a cosa non saprei. 
Forse li ha pure aiutati in tempi felici, chissà.

Altro che se ci sono fatti e circostanze per cui meriterebbe il cappio al collo, non metaforico. ahahah


----------



## disincantata (2 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Cioè, tentava di convincere la figlia a lasciarlo e a LUI offriva però il caffè? Minchia.



La storia è durata tanto, quindi non so se il caffè si fermava a prenderlo all'inizio o sempre, in che circostanze, non lo saprò mai, ormai menefrego. Vaffanculo lui lei e la sua famiglia di sgangherati testimoni di Geova del menga.


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Maggio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> La storia è durata tanto, quindi non so se il caffè si fermava a prenderlo all'inizio o sempre, in che circostanze, non lo saprò mai, ormai menefrego. Vaffanculo lui lei e la sua famiglia di sgangherati *testimoni di Geova* del menga.


Pure.


----------



## disincantata (2 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Pure.



L'ho scritto diverse volte, viaggava con la Bibbia in borsa, la troia.


----------



## Ataru (2 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E il tuo lavoro è equivalente a quello di chi si prostituisce?
> Allora prostituisciti che guadagni di più e, per ora, non hai un datore di lavoro e puoi essere imprenditore di te stesso.


No, io ho una professionalità diversa. Non è equivalente al mio neanche quello di idraulico o di infermiere. Non so se guadagnerei di più prostituendomi, anche considerando che sono un maschietto e le femminucce sono decisamente più esigenti. Non penso avrei mercato 

Ma ancora non hai spiegato dove sarebbe lo sfruttamento di una persona che *liberamente *decide di guadagnare da vivere prostituendosi, o a casa propria oppure firmando un regolare contratto di lavoro con un bordello.

E' sfruttamento solo in virtù del tipo di lavoro che fa?




Brunetta ha detto:


> Qual è la regolamentazione proposta e lo scopo.
> La regolamentazione è per permettere i bordelli, lo scopo tassare.


E daje. Non è automatico che una regolamentazione della prostituzione debba prevedere la riapertura delle case di tolleranza.


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Maggio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> L'ho scritto diverse volte, viaggava con la Bibbia in borsa, la troia.


Ah, non con i preservativi?


----------



## disincantata (2 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ah, non con i preservativi?



A quelli ci pensava lui, viagra compreso.


----------



## contepinceton (3 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A parte la fonte :carneval:
> Viene riportato quello che ripeto da giorni:
> "Secondo i giudici supremi, «la tolleranza dell'altui prostituzione in locali non aperti al pubblico o non utilizzati dal pubblico non è, di per sè, prevista come reato». Non solo: «Per potersi avere il reato di concessione in locazione di una casa a scopo di esercizio di una casa di prostituzione è necessaria l'organizzazione di una sia pur minima forma di organizzazione». Se il proprietario di un appartamento lo affitta a prezzi di mercato ad una donna sola, anche se sa che è una prostituta, non incorre nel reato. «È necessario che vi sia un'attività ulteriore rispetto a quella della semplice concessione in locazione al prezzo di mercato quale, ad esempio, un aiuto all'attività di prostituzione»"


Senti ho visto ora quell'articolo, perchè non leggo certo sienne...

Ma è ancora la riprova da noi CONTROLLANO.


----------



## contepinceton (3 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Qual è la regolamentazione proposta e lo scopo.
> La regolamentazione è per permettere i bordelli, lo scopo tassare.
> Tutto il resto lo pensa qualche brava persona ma diritti assicurativi penso che tu intenda pensione che è un istituto in crisi, infatti chi ha un reddito che glielo consente provvede da sé.


NO non è lo scopo tassare.
QUello è la conseguenza.

Ok pensione.

Bon io sono la putana vicentina.

Bon io so che se non mi faccio la pensione per conto mio non avrò niente dall'INPS se non la sociale.

Allora che problemi ci sono?
Faccio una polizza.
Pago i miei bei premi.

In capo due anni, DA NOI, arriva chi di dovere a chiedere

Ma se tu non hai un reddito come fai a pagare dei premi assicurativi? EH?

Parli bene tu che stai a Milano, una delle città che più insidiano Befera

Il quale si dice: come mai A milano ci stanno così tanti abitanti e così pochi contribuenti?

http://www.ilsussidiario.net/News/M...ti-e-proprieta-per-49-milioni-di-euro/489985/

Fino a qualche anni fa era intoccabile...
Ora vengono fuori tutte le marogne del tuo presidente di regione.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (3 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Qual è la regolamentazione proposta e lo scopo.
> La regolamentazione è per permettere i bordelli, lo scopo tassare.
> Tutto il resto lo pensa qualche brava persona ma diritti assicurativi penso che tu intenda pensione che è un istituto in crisi, infatti chi ha un reddito che glielo consente provvede da sé.


Ciapa qua...
Tirano proprio bruttissime arie...mia cara...

Milano: Dolce e Gabbana Condannati per Evasione
„

Mercoledì pomeriggio è arrivata la condanna per gli stilisti Domenico Dolce e Stefano Gabbana: per loro un anno e sei mesi dai giudici della Corte d'appello di Milano per evasione fiscale.

In primo grado gli stilisti erano stati condannati a un anno e otto mesi. Per loro era stata chiesta l'assoluzione.

"Sono senza parole, sono allibito e ricorreremo di sicuro in Cassazione". Lo ha detto l'avvocato Massimo Dinoia, legale di Domenico Dolce e Stefano Gabbana, dopo la sentenza della corte d'appello di Milano.
“

http://www.milanotoday.it/cronaca/dolce-gabbana-condannati.html

E come sai Prada ha patteggiato...per evitare questo sputanamento...


----------



## contepinceton (3 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A parte la fonte :carneval:
> Viene riportato quello che ripeto da giorni:
> "Secondo i giudici supremi, «la tolleranza dell'altui prostituzione in locali non aperti al pubblico o non utilizzati dal pubblico non è, di per sè, prevista come reato». Non solo: «Per potersi avere il reato di concessione in locazione di una casa a scopo di esercizio di una casa di prostituzione è necessaria l'organizzazione di una sia pur minima forma di organizzazione». Se il proprietario di un appartamento lo affitta a prezzi di mercato ad una donna sola, anche se sa che è una prostituta, non incorre nel reato. «È necessario che vi sia un'attività ulteriore rispetto a quella della semplice concessione in locazione al prezzo di mercato quale, ad esempio, un aiuto all'attività di prostituzione»"


Toh ma guarda leggi qui come gira...
Tu al massimo avrai la tua pensione e le tue trattenute...
E se domani comperi una villa...saranno SUBITO anche da te!

BANCHE DATI. Ciascuna escort era stata identificata e sottoposta ad accertamenti fra le varie banche dati. Il controllo aveva consentito di far emergere palesi discrasie fra i redditi dichiarati (di solito, zero) e gli “indici di capacità patrimoniale”, cioè la loro capacità di spendere, che costituisce il presupposto per gli accertamenti fiscali di tipo sintetico. Le ragazze sono proprietarie di ville al mare o di baite in montagna o di auto di lusso, non ultime Porsche e Jaguar. Non solo: stipulano assicurazioni sulla vita e spediscono in patria migliaia e migliaia di euro al mese con il “money transfer”.  LE SEGNALAZIONI. I finanzieri hanno indicato all'Agenzia delle entrate svariati nominativi. La ratio era quella che i redditi delle lucciole - calcolati sulla loro capacità di spesa - possono essere assimilati a quelli di un lavoratore autonomo, che opera in casa in maniera continuativa. I funzionari del fisco si sono poi preoccupati di calcolare la cifra che ciascuna escort doveva pagare.  L'ADESIONE. Molte di loro hanno “patteggiato”, dopo aver ricevuto l'equivalente della cartella esattoriale: «Ok, pago, finitela qua». Ed hanno iniziato a versare.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Maggio 2014)

Ataru ha detto:


> No, io ho una professionalità diversa. Non è equivalente al mio neanche quello di idraulico o di infermiere. Non so se guadagnerei di più prostituendomi, anche considerando che sono un maschietto e le femminucce sono decisamente più esigenti. Non penso avrei mercato
> 
> Ma ancora non hai spiegato dove sarebbe lo sfruttamento di una persona che *liberamente *decide di guadagnare da vivere prostituendosi, o a casa propria oppure *firmando un regolare **contratto di lavoro con un bordello*.
> 
> ...


:singleeye:


----------



## contepinceton (3 Maggio 2014)

Invece le povere Criste di cui parla Sbriciolata non hanno la visita di Befera.
Perchè devono guadagnare tot per notte da passare allo sfruttatore sennò sono botte.

E lì le grandi cifre finiscono nel racket.

Ma per fortuna sta diventando sempre più difficile riciclare denaro no?

Lì lo Stato più che intimidire gli utenti con le multe, su proteste dei cittadini, che sono stufi di certi sordidi spettacoli
( che magari a MIlano non fanno notizia, che ci sono interi quartieri di puttane e lo sa anca el can de pici), non è riuscito a fare NIENTE.

Però piaccia o meno ai non cattolici...
Un rompicojoni come Don Benzi

è riuscito nell'impossibile

ripulire la riviere romagnola...

COME MAI?

Vi piaccia o meno:
Con la firma del Decreto per "l'introduzione della Causa di Beatificazione e canonizzazione del Servo di Dio don Oreste Benzi", oggi il vescovo di Rimini Francesco Lambiasi ha disposto che si apra "il Processo sulla vita, virtù e fama di santità" del sacerdote. Lo ha reso noto ai sacerdoti della diocesi. "È una notizia che aspettavamo da tempo", commenta Giovanni Ramonda, responsabile della Comunità Papa Giovanni XXIII, che sarà ricevuta in udienza speciale da Papa Francesco il 29 novembre.

« Se non ci fosse la domanda, non ci sarebbe l’offerta. Se gli italiani non chiedessero prestazioni sessuali a pagamento, non ci sarebbe la tratta delle donne che vengono schiavizzate e forzate, da criminali singoli o associati, a dare le prestazioni sessuali richieste.
Questa ingente quantità di persone colpite dalla schiavitù, dalla disoccupazione, dalla fame, dalla guerra, sono le vittime di una società disumana, di una società in cui l'uomo è una "cosa" accanto alle altre. »
(Don Oreste Benzi in riferimento al traffico della prostituzione)


----------



## contepinceton (3 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :singleeye:


Invece HA RAGIONE.
TI piaccia o meno.


----------



## contepinceton (3 Maggio 2014)

Ataru ha detto:


> No, io ho una professionalità diversa. Non è equivalente al mio neanche quello di idraulico o di infermiere. Non so se guadagnerei di più prostituendomi, anche considerando che sono un maschietto e le femminucce sono decisamente più esigenti. Non penso avrei mercato
> 
> Ma ancora non hai spiegato dove sarebbe lo sfruttamento di una persona che *liberamente *decide di guadagnare da vivere prostituendosi, o a casa propria oppure firmando un regolare contratto di lavoro con un bordello.
> 
> ...


Ma ci pensi tu riuscire ad avere un'erezione con una che non ti piace, con una di cui non te ne può fregare un casso, ma che ti paga?
Io al solo pensiero mi vien l'ansia.

Io ho ben compreso che cosa intendi dire...
Con Bordello luogo per...

e case di tolleranza cose di altri tempi...

Centro Penessere lo chiamerei...


----------



## contepinceton (3 Maggio 2014)

Ataru ha detto:


> No, io ho una professionalità diversa. Non è equivalente al mio neanche quello di idraulico o di infermiere. Non so se guadagnerei di più prostituendomi, anche considerando che sono un maschietto e le femminucce sono decisamente più esigenti. Non penso avrei mercato
> 
> Ma ancora non hai spiegato dove sarebbe lo sfruttamento di una persona che *liberamente *decide di guadagnare da vivere prostituendosi, o a casa propria oppure firmando un regolare contratto di lavoro con un bordello.
> 
> ...


Poi toh guarda ho googlato
ci sono le Agenzie no?

Perchè Befera non va lì?

Chissà che trova...

http://www.escorttopservice.com/Esc...scort_-_escort_annunci_in_tutta_Italia_-.html


----------



## contepinceton (3 Maggio 2014)

Ma porca di quella troia...




Info

E-mail

assistenzaclienti@escorttopservice.com

CONTATTI

I MIEI SERVIZI:

rachel.escorttopservice.com

PER INFO SUI MIEI SERVIZI CLICCA SUL LINK QUI SOPRA

2 ORE          Appuntamento privato                       € 80,00  

6 ORE          Appuntamento privato                       € 250,00  

8 ORE          Appuntamento privato                       € 350,00  

10 ORE        Appuntamento privato                       € 500,00  

12 ORE        Appuntamento privato                       € 650,00 

12 ORE          Appuntamento privato                     € 650,00  

24 ORE          Appuntamento privato                     € 1.300,00  

48 ORE          Appuntamento privato                     € 2.000,00 

72 ORE          Appuntamento privato                     € 3.900,00  

Servizio Ora/More Hours

***I prezzi riportati non implicano ulteriori spese o aumenti al momento dell’incontro***

***I prezzi riportati non implicano ulteriori spese o aumenti al momento dell’incontro***

COSTI DI VIAGGIO

I costi di viaggio comprendono l’impiego dei mezzi di trasporto, il vitto e  il tempo impiegato per arrivare nel luogo da voi scelto.

Entro 70 Km di distanza tra città                                 Nessuno

Tra 150 Km & 200 Km di distanza tra città                   € 50,00

Tra 250 Km & 350 Km di distanza tra città                   € 250,00

Tra 350 Km & 1.200 Km di distanza tra città                € 350,00

Viaggio di andata e ritorno in altri Stati         € 450,00 + Bglietto

Servizio Day/More Days




COMPENSO

Consegnate per favore il compenso pattuito all’inizio del vostro appuntamento con discrezione, in contanti, in una busta aperta oppure inviatelo tramite servizio PAYPAL con anticipo sul conto della nostra agenzia.





E Equitalia dove sta?

E la partita iva, l'iscrizione alla camera di commercio...

Ma porca di quella troia....


----------



## contepinceton (3 Maggio 2014)

Ora basta
Entro in avan scoperta
Mando una mail e dico

Ma i prezzi sono ivati o no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (3 Maggio 2014)

*E i commenti...*

Ma porco mondo...ci stanno anche i commenti...e che commenti...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Comportamento:

Trascorse 2 ore in sua compagnia. Già incontrata altre volte, con un rate più basso, ma credendo che con un piccolo incentivo sarebbe potuto nascere un incontro di gran lunga migliore, ho provato a incentivala. Mai scelta fu più azzeccata. Con un regalino da 100 per 2 ore, mi ha trattato come un re, con estrema calma e con una passione che quasi stavo per credere reale, mi sembrava di essere con la mia ragazza dopo mesi che non ci vedevamo... Di gran lunga la migliore di Perugia!!! La prossima volta proverò con 200, credo davvero che mi farà innamorare o mi lascierá morto nel letto... Non tirate sul prezzo o lei non potrà aver il tempo di dedicarvi a voi... Se la fate star tranquilla vi farà andare in paradiso!!!


SACCOCCIO
Rapporto erotico 

Emotività:          

Giochi Erotici      

Aspetto:             

Comportamento:

Sono rimasto impressionato favorevolmente. Rachel, è una ragazza interessante e fin troppo sincera (qualità che non si addice un gran chè al suo lavoro, ma che sicuramente la rende speciale). In poche parole... io mi sono divertito prima, durante e dopo. Prima... mi ha fatto ritornare quasi ai tempi dell'università ed alle emozioni del "primo appuntamento". Anche se è evidentemente una che ha già vissuto 10 volte più intensamente di quello che ho vissuto io (ed ho dieci anni di più), è comunque una giovane donna di 28 anni, con tutta la freschezza e, perchè no, l'ingenuità di quell'età. Durante... è il suo lavoro, e lo sa fare alla grandissima. Dopo... la sensazione è stata quella di aver trovato nè un amore nè un'amante, ma una amica. Che è la cosa più bella che potesse capitare.


Altro che commenti del tipo
Sta donna che mi son sposato
a cui ho donato tutto me stesso
mi ha tradito...

Ma porco mondo...porc...porc...porc...porc...

NAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA...
NOn ci casco secondo me è un fake....

NAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
Secondo me i commenti se li è inventati lei...

NAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA....


----------



## contepinceton (3 Maggio 2014)

Sallatelo o pie donne...

Io non voglio nè un amore nè un'amante

Ma un'amica
che è la sensazione più bella che mi possa capitare

Ehi mela siamo amici eh?
Ehi mela dove sei mela....

Tenti desso...


----------



## sienne (3 Maggio 2014)

Ataru ha detto:


> No, io ho una professionalità diversa. Non è equivalente al mio neanche quello di idraulico o di infermiere. Non so se guadagnerei di più prostituendomi, anche considerando che sono un maschietto e le femminucce sono decisamente più esigenti. Non penso avrei mercato
> 
> Ma ancora non hai spiegato dove sarebbe lo sfruttamento di una persona che *liberamente *decide di guadagnare da vivere prostituendosi, o a casa propria oppure firmando un regolare contratto di lavoro con un bordello.
> 
> ...




Ciao 

sinceramente, negli ultimi anni ci sono state tante di quelle proposte, 
che ora non sono per nulla sicura, cosa contiene questa proposta di legge. 

Abbiamo discusso sull'aspetto della regolamentazione, in quanto riconosciuto
come lavoro. Ora, se diviene un lavoro, quello non lo puoi più esercitare in 
posti pubblici. O solo dove viene concesso. Di conseguenza l'alternativa è, 
che le prostitute dovrebbero esercitare il lavoro in posti chiusi. Possibilità
ci sono svariate, ma anche quella di creare delle case. A riguardo non so,
se un contratto di lavoro, invece, non sia nuovamente una forma di costrizione. 
Se quello è il fine, che è ben probabile, c'è da chiedersi, se non è preferibile
contratti, dove si affittano le stanze, ma l'esercitazione rimane in mano 
alle prostitute - come ora, che molti pagano la piazzola, ma non il loro lavoro. 
Certo, anche l'affittare delle stanze in una casa d'incontri, può sottostare a 
dei dovuti controlli di sanità periodica ecc. Perché un contratto, richiede anche,
che lavori tot ore, e che in tot ore, hai tot clienti, e tot entrate al giorno ecc. 
Qui, ci potrebbe essere realmente un cavillo ... 
C'è realmente da chiedersi, quale è il fine. Perché a spingere le iniziative,
non sono stati le loro condizioni, ma il decoro ... e le entrate per lo stato. 


sienne


----------



## sienne (3 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> ma esprimi pure disprezzo. perche chi disprezza disprezza. Chi invece disprezza per comprare e un/a idiota



Ciao 

più che altro provo, una forma di pietà ... 
E mi convinco sempre di più, che in qualche modo è collegato alla moglie. 
Se viene nominata, lo dice sempre di quanto viene guardata da uomini giovani. 
Chi lo sa, forse ... in fondo in fondo ... lì c'è un nodo ... anche lui vuole sentirsi così,
desiderato da ragazze giovani. Ci tiene a far sapere che età hanno ... 
Un intruglio tutto suo ... 


sienne


----------



## Nobody (3 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Qual è la regolamentazione proposta e lo scopo.
> *La regolamentazione è per permettere i bordelli*, lo scopo tassare.
> Tutto il resto lo pensa qualche brava persona ma diritti assicurativi penso che tu intenda pensione che è un istituto in crisi, infatti chi ha un reddito che glielo consente provvede da sé.


hai la fissa dei bordelli  comunque no, oggi se non hai un reddito dichiarato non puoi provvdere neanche alla previdenza privata. E comunque, credo sarebbe un diritto per chi lavora scegliere tra quella pubblica o meno. Vedi, continui ad evitare il problema di fondo, cioè regolamentare un fenomeno ineliminabile. Preferisci che resti nell'ombra, e francamente non riesco a capirne il motivo.


----------



## @lex (3 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> hai la fissa dei bordelli  comunque no, oggi se non hai un reddito dichiarato non puoi provvdere neanche alla previdenza privata. E comunque, credo sarebbe un diritto per chi lavora scegliere tra quella pubblica o meno. Vedi, continui ad evitare il problema di fondo, cioè regolamentare un fenomeno ineliminabile. Preferisci che resti nell'ombra, e francamente non riesco a capirne il motivo.


e infatti secondo me andrebbe solo regolamentata la possibilità di maneggiare contante e aprire conti correnti (e quindi usare come tutti denaro elettronico) a fronte di una dichiarazione dell'esercizio della "professione".


----------



## Brunetta (3 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> e infatti secondo me andrebbe solo regolamentata la possibilità di maneggiare contante e aprire conti correnti (e quindi usare come tutti denaro elettronico) a fronte di una dichiarazione dell'esercizio della "professione".


Il problema delle leggi antiriciclaggio non so come crei, se le crea, difficoltà.
Il limite è di 1000 euro e al di sotto ci possono essere scambi senza problemi. Questo so.
Un commercialista potrebbe spiegare questo problema che è presente ora e non c'era fino a pochi anni fa.
Certo questo illumina un altro aspetto. Le leggi antiriciclaggio sono nate per bloccare o individuare i proventi illeciti, evasione ma soprattutto criminalità, e certamente bordelli (non so come si debbano chiamare perché risulti più politicamente corretto) sarebbero un luogo per riciclare denaro, oltre alle numerose altre attività commerciali ed edilizie attraverso le quali viene fatto oggi.
Io ho affrontato il problema dello sfruttamento delle donne e degli uomini che odio possa essere regolamentato e fonte di lucro per me cittadina.
Gli aspetti puramente economici, fiscali non li conosco. Non ho un commercialista 
Allo stesso modo, come cittadina, odio la presenza di slot machine e centri per scommesse perché sfruttano una componente umana che può causare dipendenza e disastri. So bene che anche questi sono stati creati con l'idea (per chi era in buona fede) di regolamentare un'attività in mano alla criminalità da noi e comunque attuabile con facilità on line ma credo che sia evidente a tutti che ha portato a una diffusione del problema e non l'ha risolto. Certo ha portato introiti. La malavita ha trovato da una parte un'altra fonte di reddito, lecita, e un'altra fonte attraverso prestiti a chi si è indebitato, in parte legale e in parte no.
Per pietà, mia, non mi imbarco anche in questa discussione; era solo un esempio di come certi problemi non si risolvono con soluzioni semplici e che quel che si può considerare solo un aspetto morale porta conseguenze etiche e sociali che in un primo momento non erano state previste da chi aveva approvato la regolamentazione.


----------



## MK (3 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il problema delle leggi antiriciclaggio non so come crei, se le crea, difficoltà.
> Il limite è di 1000 euro e al di sotto ci possono essere scambi senza problemi. Questo so.
> Un commercialista potrebbe spiegare questo problema che è presente ora e non c'era fino a pochi anni fa.
> Certo questo illumina un altro aspetto. Le leggi antiriciclaggio sono nate per bloccare o individuare i proventi illeciti, evasione ma soprattutto criminalità, e certamente bordelli (non so come si debbano chiamare perché risulti più politicamente corretto) sarebbero un luogo per riciclare denaro, oltre alle numerose altre attività commerciali ed edilizie attraverso le quali viene fatto oggi.
> ...


:up:


----------



## contepinceton (3 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il problema delle leggi antiriciclaggio non so come crei, se le crea, difficoltà.
> Il limite è di 1000 euro e al di sotto ci possono essere scambi senza problemi. Questo so.
> Un commercialista potrebbe spiegare questo problema che è presente ora e non c'era fino a pochi anni fa.
> Certo questo illumina un altro aspetto. Le leggi antiriciclaggio sono nate per bloccare o individuare i proventi illeciti, evasione ma soprattutto criminalità, e certamente bordelli (non so come si debbano chiamare perché risulti più politicamente corretto) sarebbero un luogo per riciclare denaro, oltre alle numerose altre attività commerciali ed edilizie attraverso le quali viene fatto oggi.
> ...


Eh no mia cara
Il problema c'è sempre stato.
E siamo rimasti gli unici in Europa a non averlo sistemato.
Casomai è emerso, perchè ora che siamo in Europa
Piaccia o meno
è meno facile fare i truffaldini con il riciclaggio.


----------



## free (3 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Il problema delle leggi antiriciclaggio non so come crei, se le crea, difficoltà.
> Il limite è di 1000 euro e al di sotto ci possono essere scambi senza problemi.* Questo so.
> Un commercialista potrebbe spiegare questo problema che è presente ora e non c'era fino a pochi anni fa.
> Certo questo illumina un altro aspetto. Le leggi antiriciclaggio sono nate per bloccare o individuare i proventi illeciti, evasione ma soprattutto criminalità, e certamente bordelli (non so come si debbano chiamare perché risulti più politicamente corretto) sarebbero un luogo per riciclare denaro, oltre alle numerose altre attività commerciali ed edilizie attraverso le quali viene fatto oggi.
> ...


a parte il limite dei 1000 euro, la legge antiriciclaggio, il programma serpico e il redditometro per le spese chiedono alle banche di segnalare i movimenti di conto corrente sospetti, nel senso che se io non ho reddito e verso soldi sul mio conto, devo avere una giustificazione sul perchè ho contanti da versare o posso permettermi di possedere il tal bene, quindi i soldi provenienti da nero, ricettazione, usura, estorsione etc. o anche prostituzione, sono difficili/impossibili da far "ricomparire" in modo lecito
tuttavia, se andate a leggervi le sentenze della cassazione o delle commissioni tributarie, troverete che i proventi della prostituzione, che non è illecita, vanno tassati ai fini irpef, quindi come dicevo prima vanno dichiarati sotto la voce "altri redditi" del modello unico, ed il conto corrente, le spese e il tenore di vita sarebbero a posto, il fatto è che NON VOGLIONO FARLO, perchè su un incasso di mettiamo 300mila euro l'anno devono darne quasi la metà allo stato

per quanto riguarda il gioco d'azzardo, l'effetto della liberalizzazione era prevedibilissimo e infatti il gioco è chiamato anche tassa sulla stupidità, il banco (= lo stato) non perde MAI
anche l'aumento del gioco in periodi di crisi è un dato di fatto, e va irrazionalmente contro la regola che si dovrebbe sempre tenere presente che se perdi non devi investire altro denaro nella stessa cosa nel tentativo di recuperare, ma al contrario mollare il colpo


----------



## contepinceton (3 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> a parte il limite dei 1000 euro, la legge antiriciclaggio, il programma serpico e il redditometro per le spese chiedono alle banche di segnalare i movimenti di conto corrente sospetti, nel senso che se io non ho reddito e verso soldi sul mio conto, devo avere una giustificazione sul perchè ho contanti da versare o posso permettermi di possedere il tal bene, quindi i soldi provenienti da nero, ricettazione, usura, estorsione etc. o anche prostituzione, sono difficili/impossibili da far "ricomparire" in modo lecito
> tuttavia, se andate a leggervi le sentenze della cassazione o delle commissioni tributarie, troverete che i proventi della prostituzione, che non è illecita, vanno tassati ai fini irpef, quindi come dicevo prima vanno dichiarati sotto la voce "altri redditi" del modello unico, ed il conto corrente, le spese e il tenore di vita sarebbero a posto, il fatto è che NON VOGLIONO FARLO, perchè su un incasso di mettiamo 300mila euro l'anno devono darne quasi la metà allo stato
> 
> per quanto riguarda il gioco d'azzardo, l'effetto della liberalizzazione era prevedibilissimo e infatti il gioco è chiamato anche tassa sulla stupidità, il banco (= lo stato) non perde MAI
> anche l'aumento del gioco in periodi di crisi è un dato di fatto, e va irrazionalmente contro la regola che si dovrebbe sempre tenere presente che se perdi non devi investire altro denaro nella stessa cosa nel tentativo di recuperare, ma al contrario mollare il colpo


:up::up::up::up::up:
Ma sono tutte cose che i dipendenti statali non sanno...


----------



## Nobody (3 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> e* infatti secondo me andrebbe solo regolamentata la possibilità di maneggiare contante* e aprire conti correnti (e quindi usare come tutti denaro elettronico) *a fronte di una dichiarazione dell'esercizio della "professione"*.


Ok, ovviamente però questo comporterebbe pagare le tasse , con tutto ciò che comporta.


----------



## @lex (3 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> Ok, ovviamente però questo comporterebbe pagare le tasse , con tutto ciò che comporta.


e dove sta scritta 'sta cosa? se per legge si decide che una determinata professione è esentata dal pagare le tasse  si può fare.
e poi ho già scritto che a seguito di una dichiarazione in cui si dice che si esercita questa professione si paga una tassa forfettaria annuale  (o semestrale. o mensile. o bimestrale, non importa) per le spese di controllo da parte dello stato per cui chi dichiara di prostituirsi lo deve fare sul serio. altrimenti tutte le mogli dei mafiosi sarebbero prostitute. ed è facile controllare.


----------



## Nobody (3 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> *e dove sta scritta 'sta cosa? se per legge si decide che una determinata professione è esentata dal pagare le tasse  si può fare.*
> e poi ho già scritto che a seguito di una dichiarazione in cui si dice che si esercita questa professione si paga una tassa forfettaria annuale  (o semestrale. o mensile. o bimestrale, non importa) per le spese di controllo da parte dello stato per cui chi dichiara di prostituirsi lo deve fare sul serio. altrimenti tutte le mogli dei mafiosi sarebbero prostitute. ed è facile controllare.


sta scritta nella costituzione. Se dichiari un reddito devi pagare l'irpef... il forfettario è lo studio di settore. In ogni caso una determinata professione da cui si ricava reddito necessariamente paga le tasse.


----------



## @lex (3 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> sta scritta nella costituzione. Se dichiari un reddito devi pagare l'irpef... il forfettario è lo studio di settore. In ogni caso una determinata professione da cui si ricava reddito necessariamente paga le tasse.


ma mica io dico che devono fare la dichiarazione dei redditi...ho scritto che dichiarano giuridicamente che fanno una professione. una onlus insomma:mrgreen:
scherzo ma non troppo. le scappatoie giuridiche si trovano


----------



## Nobody (3 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> ma mica io dico che devono fare la dichiarazione dei redditi...ho scritto che dichiarano giuridicamente che fanno una professione.


ok ma se dichiari che fai una professione nessuna legge può esentarti dal pagare una tassa sul tuo reddito... non possono esistere eccezioni, sarebbe incostituzionale... non ci sono scappatoie. Una volta che riconosci un lavoro, il suo ricavo è soggetto a tassazione, sarebbero obbligate a farla.
Ma poi dove sta il problema? Lavorano, guadagnano e pagano le tasse come tutti per contribuire e aver diritto a dei servizi pubblici.


----------



## @lex (3 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> ok ma se dichiari che fai una professione nessuna legge può esentarti dal pagare una tassa sul tuo reddito... non possono esistere eccezioni, sarebbe incostituzionale... non ci sono scappatoie. Una volta che riconosci un lavoro, il suo ricavo è soggetto a tassazione, sarebbero obbligate a farla.
> Ma poi dove sta il problema? Lavorano, guadagnano e pagano le tasse come tutti per contribuire e aver diritto a dei servizi pubblici.


e dichiari quello per cui le tasse coincidono con quel forfait che dicevo sopra


----------



## @lex (3 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> ok ma se dichiari che fai una professione nessuna legge può esentarti dal pagare una tassa sul tuo reddito... non possono esistere eccezioni, sarebbe incostituzionale... non ci sono scappatoie. Una volta che riconosci un lavoro, il suo ricavo è soggetto a tassazione, sarebbero obbligate a farla.
> Ma poi dove sta il problema? Lavorano, guadagnano e pagano le tasse come tutti per contribuire e aver diritto a dei servizi pubblici.


il problema è che io alessandro cittadino e quindi stato non voglio essere il pappone di una prostituta manco se me lo dice la costituzione. tanto pià che chi guadagna dalla prostituzione senza vendere il proprio corpo non potrebbe farlo perché è illegale e questo personalmente non voglio che questo cambi. nemmeno se fossimo tutti noi cittadini (e quindi lo stato) a guadagnare su questa professione


----------



## Nobody (3 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> e dichiari quello per cui le tasse coincidono con quel forfait che dicevo sopra


ok, studio di settore allora. Sempre regolamentate sarebbero. Ma poi chissenefrega, secondo me la cosa importante è che il fenomeno venga tolto dall'ipocrisia che c'è in Italia.


----------



## @lex (3 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> ok, studio di settore allora. Sempre regolamentate sarebbero. Ma poi chissenefrega, secondo me la cosa importante è che il fenomeno venga tolto dall'ipocrisia che c'è in Italia.


si ma farebbero quello che minchia gli pare. 
niente bordelli, niente guadagno per lo stato. lo stato pappone mi ripugna. e chi decide di fare questo lavoro si procura assistenza sanitaria, pensionistica ecc..da sola. senza nessuna incombenza da parte dello stato. se non il controllo che si eserciti la professione


----------



## Brunetta (3 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> a parte il limite dei 1000 euro, la legge antiriciclaggio, il programma serpico e il redditometro per le spese chiedono alle banche di segnalare i movimenti di conto corrente sospetti, nel senso che se io non ho reddito e verso soldi sul mio conto, devo avere una giustificazione sul perchè ho contanti da versare o posso permettermi di possedere il tal bene, quindi i soldi provenienti da nero, ricettazione, usura, estorsione etc. o anche prostituzione, sono difficili/impossibili da far "ricomparire" in modo lecito
> tuttavia, se andate a leggervi le sentenze della cassazione o delle commissioni tributarie, troverete che* i proventi della prostituzione, che non è illecita, vanno tassati ai fini irpef, quindi come dicevo prima vanno dichiarati sotto la voce "altri redditi" del modello unico, ed il conto corrente, le spese e il tenore di vita sarebbero a posto, il fatto è che NON VOGLIONO FARLO*, perchè su un incasso di mettiamo 300mila euro l'anno devono darne quasi la metà allo stato
> 
> per quanto riguarda il gioco d'azzardo, l'effetto della liberalizzazione era prevedibilissimo e infatti il gioco è chiamato anche tassa sulla stupidità, il banco (= lo stato) non perde MAI
> anche l'aumento del gioco in periodi di crisi è un dato di fatto, e va irrazionalmente contro la regola che si dovrebbe sempre tenere presente che se perdi non devi investire altro denaro nella stessa cosa nel tentativo di recuperare, ma al contrario mollare il colpo


Quel che dicevo.
Se vogliono pagare le tasse possono farlo.
Non è necessaria nessuna regolamentazione diversa dall'attuale.
Indi per cui le proposte hanno altri fini.


----------



## Ataru (3 Maggio 2014)

C'è una piccola potenziale complicazione però. Tutti quelli che presentano dichiarazione dei redditi sono soggetti ad eventuali controlli "casuali". Se io dichiaro un certo reddito è possibile che poi il fisco mi faccia un accertamento e mi chieda di esibire le evidenze attestanti che la mia dichiarazione è fedele.

Una prostituta che evidenze può esibire per dimostrare che ha incassato 150,000 e non magari 400,000? E nel momento in cui non ha modo di provare che la sua dichiarazione è fedele, a cosa va incontro?



Brunetta ha detto:


> :singleeye:


Considerando i grassetti che hai messo, mi sfugge il senso di queste faccine. Ho fatto qualche errore d'ortografia? Il mio italiano è approssimativo? Provo a spiegare almeno il secondo (sul primo proprio non ci arrivo... son lento). Nulla impedirebbe di regolamentare la prostituzione esercitata in proprio, vietando al contempo che la stessa possa essere prestata come "dipendente" e vietando esplicitamente l'apertura dei cosiddetti bordelli.


----------



## contepinceton (3 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quel che dicevo.
> Se vogliono pagare le tasse possono farlo.
> Non è necessaria nessuna regolamentazione diversa dall'attuale.
> Indi per cui le proposte hanno altri fini.


NO.
Ma porca troia le leggete le leggi o no?
Quando dichiari un reddito
devi anche dichiarare la sua provenienza...

Prestazione occasionale?
Bon ci vuole un contratto...


----------



## contepinceton (3 Maggio 2014)

Ataru ha detto:


> C'è una piccola potenziale complicazione però. Tutti quelli che presentano dichiarazione dei redditi sono soggetti ad eventuali controlli "casuali". Se io dichiaro un certo reddito è possibile che poi il fisco mi faccia un accertamento e mi chieda di esibire le evidenze attestanti che la mia dichiarazione è fedele.
> 
> Una prostituta che evidenze può esibire per dimostrare che ha incassato 150,000 e non magari 400,000? E nel momento in cui non ha modo di provare che la sua dichiarazione è fedele, a cosa va incontro?
> 
> ...


Per esempio prendiamo in mano il 730 e leggiamo
Reddito da lavoro dipendente tot
Reddito da fabbricati tot
Reddito da terreni tot
ecc..ecc..ecc...

Se io dico ho guadagnato quest'anno 150mila euro di concerti,
io devo avere in mano le fatture e i contratti.

Altrimenti finiscono dentro chi mi ha dato i 150mila in concerti IN NERO.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Maggio 2014)

Ataru ha detto:


> C'è una piccola potenziale complicazione però. Tutti quelli che presentano dichiarazione dei redditi sono soggetti ad eventuali controlli "casuali". Se io dichiaro un certo reddito è possibile che poi il fisco mi faccia un accertamento e mi chieda di esibire le evidenze attestanti che la mia dichiarazione è fedele.
> 
> Una prostituta che evidenze può esibire per dimostrare che ha incassato 150,000 e non magari 400,000? E nel momento in cui non ha modo di provare che la sua dichiarazione è fedele, a cosa va incontro?
> 
> ...


Macché ortografia è proprio la logica il problema. Se non lo vedi non posso spiegarlo.


----------



## @lex (4 Maggio 2014)

Ataru ha detto:


> C'è una piccola potenziale complicazione però. Tutti quelli che presentano dichiarazione dei redditi sono soggetti ad eventuali controlli "casuali". Se io dichiaro un certo reddito è possibile che poi il fisco mi faccia un accertamento e mi chieda di esibire le evidenze attestanti che la mia dichiarazione è fedele.
> 
> Una prostituta che evidenze può esibire per dimostrare che ha incassato 150,000 e non magari 400,000? E nel momento in cui non ha modo di provare che la sua dichiarazione è fedele, a cosa va incontro?
> 
> ...


omminchia....
semplicemente per legge, se proprio si vuole regolamentare, si fa in modo che chi dichiara, sotto stretto controllo della finanza, di esercitare la prostituzione, non è soggetta a controlli fiscali


----------



## Nobody (4 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quel che dicevo.
> *Se vogliono pagare le tasse possono farlo.*
> Non è necessaria nessuna regolamentazione diversa dall'attuale.
> Indi per cui le proposte hanno altri fini.


Non è così, se sei lavoratore autonomo devi dichiarare la fonte di reddito,altrimenti che tasse paghi? Si chiama scontrino, ricevuta fiscale, fattura. Altrimenti devi essere in regime forfettario come studio di settore.


----------



## Nobody (4 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> omminchia....
> semplicemente per legge, se proprio si vuole regolamentare, si fa in modo che chi dichiara, sotto stretto controllo della finanza, di esercitare la prostituzione, *non è soggetta a controlli fiscali*


e certo, per le mondane facciamo una bella legge anticostituzionale... magari tutankamen la firma pure, e dopo anni la corte costituzionale si accorge che è illegale :singleeye:


----------



## free (4 Maggio 2014)

Ataru ha detto:


> C'è una piccola potenziale complicazione però*. Tutti quelli che presentano dichiarazione dei redditi sono soggetti ad eventuali controlli "casuali". Se io dichiaro un certo reddito è possibile che poi il fisco mi faccia un accertamento e mi chieda di esibire le evidenze attestanti che la mia dichiarazione è fedele.
> *
> Una prostituta che evidenze può esibire per dimostrare che ha incassato 150,000 e non magari 400,000? E nel momento in cui non ha modo di provare che la sua dichiarazione è fedele, a cosa va incontro?
> 
> ...



ma questo è un "falso" problema, nel senso che è un problema che avrebbe chiunque presenti una dichiarazione dei redditi non veritiera
la prostituta non può incassare pagamenti in contanti sopra i 1000 euro, e per quelli sotto fa una normalissima ricevuta di pagamento; a questo punto uscirà una cifra annuale che deve essere vera e congruente col redditometro, ad es. per giustificare l'acquisto di un immobile o di una macchina o quello che è
se non è congruente, ricadrà nel caso di dichiarazione non veritiera, come ad es. il professionista che fa una fattura sì e una no, però se poi si compra il porsche senza aver incassato abbastanza gli fanno l'accertamento
infatti i contenziosi tributari sono saltati fuori perchè le prostitute acquistano immobili o altri beni dal nulla (e se leggete va a finire che le tasse gliele fanno pagare), quindi o dichiarano il vero come tutti o non possono far comparire i soldi e se li tengono in casa o li riciclano in qualche modo (reato) o li esportano (reato) o li danno al pappone (reato)...perchè non dimentichiamo che qui non parliamo di noccioline...


----------



## @lex (4 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> e certo, per le mondane facciamo una bella legge anticostituzionale... magari tutankamen la firma pure, e dopo anni la corte costituzionale si accorge che è illegale :singleeye:


MA CHE DICI? ALLORA ANCHE i cONDONI FISCALI SONO Incostituzionali, eppure ne fanno ogni due per tre.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma questo è un "falso" problema, nel senso che è un problema che avrebbe chiunque presenti una dichiarazione dei redditi non veritiera
> la prostituta non può incassare pagamenti in contanti sopra i 1000 euro, e per quelli sotto fa una normalissima ricevuta di pagamento; a questo punto uscirà una cifra annuale che deve essere vera e congruente col redditometro, ad es. per giustificare l'acquisto di un immobile o di una macchina o quello che è
> se non è congruente, ricadrà nel caso di dichiarazione non veritiera, come ad es. il professionista che fa una fattura sì e una no, però se poi si compra il porsche senza aver incassato abbastanza gli fanno l'accertamento
> infatti i contenziosi tributari sono saltati fuori perchè le prostitute acquistano immobili o altri beni dal nulla (e se leggete va a finire che le tasse gliele fanno pagare), quindi o dichiarano il vero come tutti o non possono far comparire i soldi e se li tengono in casa o li riciclano in qualche modo (reato) o li esportano (reato) o li danno al pappone (reato)...perchè non dimentichiamo che qui non parliamo di noccioline...


Toh una che ci capisce di tasse dà una soluzione:up:. Io non vorrei come cittadino avere un vantaggio dalla prostituzione di nessuno ma i controlli che si cerca di attuare per evitare evasione e criminalità organizzata richiedono una modalità per giustificare gli introiti. Credo che se ne possano trovare mille che non comportino l'autorizzazione per nessuno di tenere bordelli.
A parte che mi domando tutte le mantenute che esistono come giustifichino gli introiti. Se uno regala un appartamento all'amante non c'è alcun problema credo: lui i soldi li ha e lei riceve un regalo. Ah sì tutto ok per il fisco.
Il bordello serve a chi ci vuole lucrare (ne ho scritto per 10 post) e ai clienti che potrebbero far figurare l'uscita come night club o qualcosa di simile.
Ora però capisco perché ci sia opposizione a passare al denaro elettronico, che io già uso sempre e ho problemi solo per il caffè al bar.


----------



## MK (4 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Toh una che ci capisce di tasse dà una soluzione:up:. Io non vorrei come cittadino avere un vantaggio dalla prostituzione di nessuno ma i controlli che si cerca di attuare per evitare evasione e criminalità organizzata richiedono una modalità per giustificare gli introiti. Credo che se ne possano trovare mille che non comportino l'autorizzazione per nessuno di tenere bordelli.
> *A parte che mi domando tutte le mantenute che esistono come giustifichino gli introiti. Se uno regala un appartamento all'amante non c'è alcun problema credo: lui i soldi li ha e lei riceve un regalo. Ah sì tutto ok per il fisco.
> *Il bordello serve a chi ci vuole lucrare (ne ho scritto per 10 post) e ai clienti che potrebbero far figurare l'uscita come night club o qualcosa di simile.
> Ora però capisco perché ci sia opposizione a passare al denaro elettronico, che io già uso sempre e ho problemi solo per il caffè al bar.


Pensavo anch'io proprio a quello.


----------



## disincantata (4 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Toh una che ci capisce di tasse dà una soluzione:up:. Io non vorrei come cittadino avere un vantaggio dalla prostituzione di nessuno ma i controlli che si cerca di attuare per evitare evasione e criminalità organizzata richiedono una modalità per giustificare gli introiti. Credo che se ne possano trovare mille che non comportino l'autorizzazione per nessuno di tenere bordelli.
> A parte che mi domando tutte le mantenute che esistono come giustifichino gli introiti. Se uno regala un appartamento all'amante non c'è alcun problema credo: lui i soldi li ha e lei riceve un regalo. Ah sì tutto ok per il fisco.
> Il bordello serve a chi ci vuole lucrare (ne ho scritto per 10 post) e ai clienti che potrebbero far figurare l'uscita come night club o qualcosa di simile.
> Ora però capisco perché ci sia opposizione a passare al denaro elettronico, che io già uso sempre e ho problemi solo per il caffè al bar.



Anche se regali un appartamento ai figli devi prima fare la donazione dei soldi se lo deve acquistare, oppure la donazione della casa, se lo regali ad un amante la tassazione se ti beccano è maggiore perchè non sei parente.

Altra cosa se non ti beccano, ma sono passati quei tempi, oggi controllano tutto e tutti.


----------



## disincantata (4 Maggio 2014)

Sulle Olgettine spero abbiano fatto indagini fiscali.

Un comune mortale non può pagare o regalare a nessuno più di mille euro in contanti.


----------



## free (4 Maggio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Anche se regali un appartamento ai figli devi prima fare la donazione dei soldi se lo deve acquistare, oppure la donazione della casa, se lo regali ad un amante la tassazione se ti beccano è maggiore perchè non sei parente.
> 
> Altra cosa se non ti beccano, ma sono passati quei tempi, oggi controllano tutto e tutti.


esatto, la donazione è un contratto tipico che generalmente prevede la forma dell'atto pubblico (obbligatoria per i beni immobili), con conseguente tassazione (dal 4 all'8 %, se sei parente oppure no)



disincantata ha detto:


> Sulle Olgettine spero abbiano fatto indagini fiscali.
> 
> Un comune mortale non può pagare o regalare a nessuno più di mille euro in contanti.


dipende, perchè è ammessa la donazione senza atto pubblico se ha modico valore e solo per i beni mobili, e il modico valore viene stabilito in base alle condizioni economiche del donante, non in assoluto
altro requisito richiesto è la tradizione, ovvero la consegna del bene da parte del donante nelle mani del donatario, che abbiamo ereditato dal diritto romano (per gli altri contratti tipici di solito basta la volontà delle parti e non è necessaria la _traditio,_ ovvero la consegna del possesso), e che serve a chiarire l'effettiva volontà del donante


----------



## disincantata (4 Maggio 2014)

Nel caso delle Olgettine, per motivi noti, si trattava di 2.500 euro al mese per anni, oltre a case gratis e bollette pagate dall'uomo di fiducia di Silvio.

Non credo rientri nella Legge. Non pagare tasse su somme regolarmente percepite.

A meno che non le si classifichi Prostitute.


----------



## Nobody (4 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> MA CHE DICI? ALLORA ANCHE i cONDONI FISCALI SONO Incostituzionali, eppure ne fanno ogni due per tre.


ma parli dei patteggiamenti quando il fisco becca qualcuno, o dei capitali scudati? Entrambi sanano un comportamento illegale... cosa c'entra con l'esenzione che proponi tu.


----------



## free (4 Maggio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Nel caso delle Olgettine, per motivi noti, si trattava di 2.500 euro al mese per anni, oltre a case gratis e bollette pagate dall'uomo di fiducia di Silvio.
> 
> Non credo rientri nella Legge. Non pagare tasse su somme regolarmente percepite.
> 
> A meno che non le si classifichi Prostitute.



potrebbero essere fatte passare come semplici regalie, appunto donazioni di modico valore (riferito al patrimonio complessivo di un miliardario)
ma in tal caso non dovrebbe esserci la prestazione sessuale, ovvio


----------



## @lex (4 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> ma parli dei patteggiamenti quando il fisco becca qualcuno, o dei capitali scudati? Entrambi sanano un comportamento illegale... cosa c'entra con l'esenzione che proponi tu.


no parlo di condoni generali. perché se è incostituzionale l'esenzione perché discrimina una parte della popolazione (tutti) a favore delle prostitute allora il condono discrimina allo stesso modo quelli che sono regolari da quelli che non lo sono stati. ergo dal tuo discorso il condono sarebbe anch'esso incostituzionale. e viene tranquillamente fatto attaverso leggi o decreti. ergo si può benissimo esentare (e io non parlo di esenzione ma di un forfait per il quale si paga per i costi di controllo che la finanza farebbe per accertare se una persona esercita la prostituzione. cosa che sarebbe facilemten verificabile) chi esercita la prostituzione


----------



## Brunetta (4 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> potrebbero essere fatte passare come semplici regalie, appunto donazioni di modico valore (riferito al patrimonio complessivo di un miliardario)
> ma in tal caso non dovrebbe esserci la prestazione sessuale, ovvio


Ma cosa dici?! Lui aiuta le persone in difficoltà! Se sono femmine, sotto i trenta e bonazze :mexican:


----------



## Nocciola (4 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma cosa dici?! Lui aiuta le persone in difficoltà! Se sono femmine, sotto i trenta e bonazze :mexican:


A onor del vero ha aiutato anche anziani e donne in netta difficoltà senza che le conoacesse.
questo per chiarezza, non certo per guustificare tutto il resto dello schifo


----------



## Brunetta (4 Maggio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> A onor del vero ha aiutato anche anziani e donne in netta difficoltà senza che le conoacesse.
> questo per chiarezza, non certo per guustificare tutto il resto dello schifo


Non mi imbarco :mexican:


----------



## Nocciola (4 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non mi imbarco :mexican:


Nemmeno io. Non era una difesa infatti mi sono pentita due minuti dopo averlo scritto, anche se è la verità


----------



## free (4 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma cosa dici?! Lui aiuta le persone in difficoltà! Se sono femmine, sotto i trenta e bonazze :mexican:



ma perchè è ignorante e non sa che se donasse alle onlus o alla chiesa potrebbe usufruire della relativa detrazione fiscale, senza incappare in rogne fiscali, e invece va cosa combina con le tasse:singleeye:

oh Gesù d'amur aces, sbata giò bigliet da des


----------



## free (4 Maggio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> A onor del vero ha aiutato anche anziani e donne in netta difficoltà senza che le conoacesse.
> questo per chiarezza, non certo per guustificare tutto il resto dello schifo



sì è vero, la dentiera


----------



## Nocciola (4 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> sì è vero, la dentiera


----------



## free (4 Maggio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


>



aveva detto che regalava la dentiera a una vecchietta, mi pare quando andava sempre in Abruzzo per il terremoto a vedere le casette nuove


----------



## Nocciola (4 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> aveva detto che regalava la dentiera a una vecchietta, mi pare quando andava sempre in Abruzzo per il terremoto a vedere le casette nuove


Ah ok.
No mi riferivo a gesti molto più concreti...


----------



## @lex (4 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> aveva detto che regalava la dentiera a una vecchietta, mi pare quando andava sempre in Abruzzo per il terremoto a vedere le casette nuove


Free scusa se chiedo. Ma sei una commercialista?


----------



## Nobody (4 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> no parlo di condoni generali. perché se è incostituzionale l'esenzione perché discrimina una parte della popolazione (tutti) a favore delle prostitute allora il condono discrimina allo stesso modo quelli che sono regolari da quelli che non lo sono stati. ergo dal tuo discorso il condono sarebbe anch'esso incostituzionale. e viene tranquillamente fatto attaverso leggi o decreti. ergo si può benissimo esentare (e io non parlo di esenzione ma di un forfait per il quale si paga per i costi di controllo che la finanza farebbe per accertare se una persona esercita la prostituzione. cosa che sarebbe facilemten verificabile) chi esercita la prostituzione


beh ma è una sanatoria... sicuramente vergognosa, ma un condono non stabilise che una parte dei cittadini è esentata per legge. Semmai cerca di mettere in regola chi le tasse le ha evase... fa schifo, ma non mi pare incostituzionale. Ad ogni modo, secondo me la cosa importante è regolamentare il fenomeno in qualche modo.


----------



## @lex (4 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> beh ma è una sanatoria... sicuramente vergognosa, ma un condono non stabilise che una parte dei cittadini è esentata per legge. Semmai cerca di mettere in regola chi le tasse le ha evase... fa schifo, ma non mi pare incostituzionale. Ad ogni modo, secondo me la cosa importante è regolamentare il fenomeno in qualche modo.


Mi documenteró meglio e poi ti dico


----------



## @lex (4 Maggio 2014)

*nobody*

Ma le onlus che le tasse non le pagano nonsono incotituzionali?


----------



## Nobody (4 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> Ma le onlus che le tasse non le pagano nonsono incotituzionali?


ma credo che siano associazioni non a scopo di lucro... non so però come siano regolamentate. Forse non pagano l'irpef...


----------



## free (4 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> Free scusa se chiedo. Ma sei una commercialista?



no, però cerco di occuparmi personalmente dei miei affari, tasse comprese, perchè i commercialisti mi hanno fatto dei pasticci, ad es. ho presentato già 3 ricorsi per autotutela fatti da me e ho ottenuto 2 annullamenti, per il terzo vediamo, l'ho mandato ieri
in fondo non è difficile, basta informarsi e al limite rompere i maroni:singleeye:


----------



## free (4 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> Ma le onlus che le tasse non le pagano nonsono incotituzionali?



no, al limite evadono, dipende da cosa sono
ad es. le fondazioni sono una delle robe più opache esistenti nel nostro diritto
le società cooperative sociali hanno l'iva al 4% e uno sconto sulle tasse


----------



## @lex (4 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> no, al limite evadono, dipende da cosa sono
> ad es. le fondazioni sono una delle robe più opache esistenti nel nostro diritto
> le società cooperative sociali hanno l'iva al 4% e uno sconto sulle tasse


Ecco. Appunto. Se nella costiruzione fosse acrito che tutti devono pagare le tasse in base al proprio reddito allora tutte le varianti attuate per lwgge sarebbero inxostituzionali. Cosí pare non sia e quindi se per caso lo fossero una legge uncoatituzionale in più in materia fscale a chi fregherebbe? Ripeto che se ci sono divesificazioni di categorie effettuate per legge un minimo forfettario (rispiego a chw cosa servirebbe? L'ho fatto solo 3/4 volte) per la prostituzione non sarebbe incostitizionale


----------



## free (4 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> Ecco. Appunto. Se nella costiruzione fosse acrito che tutti devono pagare le tasse in base al proprio reddito allora tutte le varianti attuate per lwgge sarebbero inxostituzionali. Cosí pare non sia e quindi se per caso lo fossero una legge uncoatituzionale in più in materia fscale a chi fregherebbe? Ripeto che se ci sono divesificazioni di categorie effettuate per legge un minimo forfettario (rispiego a chw cosa servirebbe? L'ho fatto solo 3/4 volte) per la prostituzione non sarebbe incostitizionale


massì, se però il minimo forfettario non fosse affatto minimo:singleeye:
quelle guadagnano moltissimo, e infatti fa ridere che si lamentino che non possono pagare le tasse (che tra l'altro non è vero), basterebbe che dichiarassero onestamente (HAHAHHAHAHAH! ma quando mai!) quanto hanno incassato in un anno
invece ogni tanto le beccano per via delle spese/acquisti, stop


----------



## @lex (4 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> massì, se però il minimo forfettario non fosse affatto minimo:singleeye:
> quelle guadagnano moltissimo, e infatti fa ridere che si lamentino che non possono pagare le tasse (che tra l'altro non è vero), basterebbe che dichiarassero onestamente (HAHAHHAHAHAH! ma quando mai!) quanto hanno incassato in un anno
> invece ogni tanto le beccano per via delle spese/acquisti, stop


Ma infatti fino a qualche tempo fa ero d'accordo sul fare pagare tutte le tasse alle prostitute. Adesso credo invece per principio che lo stato (io) non dovrebbe avere proventi ricavati dal mercato del corpo di qualcuno


----------



## free (4 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> Ma infatti fino a qualche tempo fa ero d'accordo sul fare pagare tutte le tasse alle prostitute. Adesso credo invece per principio che lo stato (io) non dovrebbe avere proventi ricavati dal mercato del corpo di qualcuno



è un problema che esce dalla porta e rientra dalla finestra, secondo me, nel senso che allora perchè quando arriva l'accertamento le tasse gliele fanno pagare?
per non parlare di tutti gli introiti dello stato sul gioco, come abbiamo già detto


----------



## @lex (4 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> è un problema che esce dalla porta e rientra dalla finestra, secondo me, nel senso che allora perchè quando arriva l'accertamento le tasse gliele fanno pagare?
> per non parlare di tutti gli introiti dello stato sul gioco, come abbiamo già detto


Ma infatti non dovrebbero fargliele pagare. La mia spluzione per questa questione l' ho data
:singleeye:


----------



## Nobody (4 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> è un problema che esce dalla porta e rientra dalla finestra, secondo me, nel senso che allora perchè quando arriva l'accertamento le tasse gliele fanno pagare?
> *per non parlare di tutti gli introiti dello stato sul gioco, come abbiamo già detto*


o degli introiti sull'alcool e il tabacco che ammazzano... comunque sono posizioni inconciliabili. C'è chi pensa che una persona che sceglie di fare la prostituta liberamente, dev'essere riconosciuta dallo stato e pagare le tasse sui proventi, per altri no... amen.


----------



## @lex (4 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> o degli introiti sull'alcool e il tabacco che ammazzano... comunque sono posizioni inconciliabili. C'è chi pensa che una persona che sceglie di fare la prostituta liberamente, dev'essere riconosciuta dallo stato e pagare le tasse sui proventi, per altri no... amen.


Ammesso che la prostituzione é legale, se lo fosse anche la vendita di propri organi vorresti anche che si pagassero tasse sui provwnti della vendita di un rene?


----------



## Nobody (4 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> Ammesso che la prostituzione é legale, se lo fosse anche la vendita di propri organi vorresti anche che si pagassero tasse sui provwnti della vendita di un rene?


Secondo te vendere una prestazione sessuale equivale a vendere un organo? Bel paragone...


----------



## @lex (4 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> Secondo te vendere una prestazione sessuale equivale a vendere un organo? Bel paragone...


Certo che no. Ma nemmeno fare la prpstituta si puó equiparare a qualsiasi altro lavoratore autonomo. Eppure tu lo fai.


----------



## Nobody (4 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> Certo che no. Ma nemmeno fare la prpstituta si puó equiparare a qualsiasi altro lavoratore autonomo. Eppure tu lo fai.


perchè no? Se lo scegli liberamente, qual'è il problema? Ne fai una questione morale o che? Dimostrami la differenza tra una prostituta e un altro lavoratore autonomo. Ah si, vende il proprio corpo.... e allora? C'è chi vende il cervello, chi il corpo in vari modi... i militari spesso si vendono l'anima. E tutti vendono il loro tempo. Fare la pornostar, ad esempio, è riconosciuto come lavoro... fanno sesso a pagamento. Quindi?


----------



## free (4 Maggio 2014)

però non è neanche molto etico che persone che nascondono redditi al fisco e quindi non contribuiscono a pagare tutto quello che poi tutti usano (scuole, strade, ospedali etc.), approfittino del fatto che tanto pagano gli altri...

intendo dire: se lo stato tassa qualunque reddito che non sia illegale, poi non possiamo tirare in ballo l'etica per distinguere quale reddito non "convenzionale" è etico oppure no, perchè così facendo entreremmo in scelte molto personali che però si ripercuotono sul bene comune, e su chi lo paga
le tasse hanno un fine ben preciso (in teoria, poi se li rubano come ben sappiamo)


----------



## contepinceton (4 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> ma parli dei patteggiamenti quando il fisco becca qualcuno, o dei capitali scudati? Entrambi sanano un comportamento illegale... cosa c'entra con l'esenzione che proponi tu.


EHm dai 
MI sa che i tempi dei condoni siano finiti
Mi spiace o de riffe o de raffe...

Non è che l'Europa dica faremo all'italiana

e l'Italia che a furia di calci in culo deve fare all'Europea...

Insomma l'Europa sta rompendo i maroni all'Italia dicendo
come mai voi non avete nessuna legge ancora sull'autoriciclaggio?

Sono due anni che tergiversano in parlamento...ma NIET...


----------



## contepinceton (4 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> potrebbero essere fatte passare come semplici regalie, appunto donazioni di modico valore (riferito al patrimonio complessivo di un miliardario)
> ma in tal caso non dovrebbe esserci la prestazione sessuale, ovvio


Ci sono...
Ti assumo come colf.
Per legge sono costretto a darti il minimo sindacale no?
Nessuna legge mi vieta di pagarti 10 volte tanto all'ora no?
COsì spendo 200 mila euro all'anno per colf speciale 
con mansioni del tipo rimbocca la coperte...

E le detraggo dalle tasse no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Poi altro fattore mettiamole in regola ok...
Ma mica possono fare 40 anni sto lavoro no?

Ille sono come le ballerine o i calciatori
carriera intensa ma breve....

Quindi dopo dieci anni devono andare in pensione.

Quindi dato quel che guadagnano devono pagare adeguati contributi INPS...

Se poi diventano sieropositive
Malattia da lavoro...


----------



## contepinceton (4 Maggio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> A onor del vero ha aiutato anche anziani e donne in netta difficoltà senza che le conoacesse.
> questo per chiarezza, non certo per guustificare tutto il resto dello schifo


Sentita anch'io questa cosa
da altre fonti...
Ma ovviamente non sono cose che facciano notizia.
Perchè non fanno scandalo.


----------



## contepinceton (4 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> massì, se però il minimo forfettario non fosse affatto minimo:singleeye:
> quelle guadagnano moltissimo, e infatti fa ridere che si lamentino che non possono pagare le tasse (che tra l'altro non è vero), basterebbe che dichiarassero onestamente (HAHAHHAHAHAH! ma quando mai!) quanto hanno incassato in un anno
> invece ogni tanto le beccano per via delle spese/acquisti, stop


Nonostante i tentativi dei recenti governi di rimodulare le aliquote Irpef (Imposta sui Redditi delle Persone Fisiche), le soglie di reddito anche nel 2014 rimangono invariate. Quindi gli scaglioni e le relative percentuali d'imposta in vigore sono ancora quelle introdotte dalla legge finanziaria per il 2007, che ha rimodulato il carico fiscale.
L'Irpef è una tassa progressiva la cui percentuale (aliquota) di prelievo aumenta all'aumentare dei redditi percepiti in base alle cinque fasce reddituali denominate scaglioni. Rimane fissata a 8.000 euro la soglia sotto la quale non si pagano le tasse (no tax area).

Tuttavia, se non conoscete la vostra aliquota, non preoccupatevi. Ai fini della compilazione del modello 730/2014, non è necessario conoscere le aliquote applicabili perché i calcoli delle imposte non spettano al contribuente bensì al datore di lavoro o all'ente previdenziale (sostituti d'imposta), al Caf o al commercialista. Ricordiamo che per dipendenti e pensionati i dati relativi al reddito si trovano nel CUD, la certificazione unica dei redditi da lavoro e da pensione.

Ecco, in ogni caso, le aliquote IRPEF attualmente in vigore:
Reddito imponibile 	Aliquota 	Irpef (lorda)
• fino a 15.000 euro: 	23% 	23% del reddito
• da 15.001 a 28.000 euro: 	27% 	3.450 + 27% sulla parte oltre i 15.000 euro
• da 28.001 a 55.000 euro: 	38% 	6.960 + 38% sulla parte oltre i 28.000 euro
• da 55.001 a 75.000 euro: 	41% 	17.220 + 41% sulla parte oltre i 55.000 euro
• oltre 75.000 euro: 	43% 	25.420 + 43% sulla parte oltre i 75.000 euro


LA PROPOSTA DI RENZI PER RIMODULARE L'IRPEF
Togliere qualcosina alla minoranza più benestante, istituendo un nuovo scaglione e dare qualcosina in più alla classe media, riducendo le imposte, con l'obiettivo di rilanciare i consumi. Oltre alle detrazioni contenute nel Jobs Act, il piano di Renzi vorrebbe infatti proporre la rimodulazione delle aliquote Irpef. Nell'ipotesi al vaglio del Governo, l'aliquota per i redditi tra 28mila e 55mila scenderebbe dall'attuale 38% al 35%, mentre oltre i 120mila euro verrebbe introdotta un nuovo scaglione al 46%. Invariate, invece, le aliquote al 23% fino ai 15mila euro; al 27% tra i 15 e i 28mila euro; al 41% dai 55mila ai 75mila euro e al 43% dai 75mila ai 120mila euro.

Se il progetto diventasse realtà, il taglio dell'Irpef al 35% per il terzo scaglione di reddito porterebbe nelle tasche degli italiani che guadagnano 55mila euro, 810 euro in più l'anno, quasi 70 euro al mese.


----------



## contepinceton (4 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> però non è neanche molto etico che persone che nascondono redditi al fisco e quindi non contribuiscono a pagare tutto quello che poi tutti usano (scuole, strade, ospedali etc.), approfittino del fatto che tanto pagano gli altri...
> 
> intendo dire: se lo stato tassa qualunque reddito che non sia illegale, poi non possiamo tirare in ballo l'etica per distinguere quale reddito non "convenzionale" è etico oppure no, perchè così facendo entreremmo in scelte molto personali che però si ripercuotono sul bene comune, e su chi lo paga
> le tasse hanno un fine ben preciso (in teoria, poi se li rubano come ben sappiamo)


Però prima di stangare le prostitute
io vorrei che stangassero gli evasori totali.

Lo sappiamo tutti no?
Ci sono persone che magari pigliano la disoccupazione 
e poi hanno impresa totalmente inesistente.

So anch'io che se non hai la partita IVA fanno fatica a stanarti.

E adesso stanano appunto con le DISCRASIE....

Tu vivi dell'assegno di disoccupazion e hai comperato un mercedes?


----------



## Nobody (4 Maggio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> EHm dai
> *MI sa che i tempi dei condoni siano finiti*
> Mi spiace o de riffe o de raffe...
> 
> ...


sarebbe pure ora... in questo paese inchiappettano gli onesti e premiano i ladri. Ma siamo arrivati al bivio... ieri notte mi ha colpito un intero stadio che fischia in maniera assordante l'inno nazionale... con la rai che abbassa i volumi dei microfoni per tentare di minimizzare.


----------



## contepinceton (4 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> sarebbe pure ora... in questo paese inchiappettano gli onesti e premiano i ladri. Ma siamo arrivati al bivio... ieri notte mi ha colpito un intero stadio che fischia in maniera assordante l'inno nazionale... con la rai che abbassa i volumi dei microfoni per tentare di minimizzare.


Ho letto stamane sui giornali, ma capisco poco, perchè di calcio non so na tega...
Ma il grave sospetto è che vengano premiati i ladri

perchè
siam governati da ladri che si spacciano per onesti

e cave canem no?

O per meglio dire in veneto...can non magna can!


----------



## sienne (5 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> però non è neanche molto etico che persone che nascondono redditi al fisco e quindi non contribuiscono a pagare tutto quello che poi tutti usano (scuole, strade, ospedali etc.), approfittino del fatto che tanto pagano gli altri...
> 
> intendo dire: se lo stato tassa qualunque reddito che non sia illegale, poi non possiamo tirare in ballo l'etica per distinguere quale reddito non "convenzionale" è etico oppure no, perchè così facendo entreremmo in scelte molto personali che però si ripercuotono sul bene comune, e su chi lo paga
> le tasse hanno un fine ben preciso (in teoria, poi se li rubano come ben sappiamo)



Ciao

in effetti, questa è l'altra faccia dell'insieme. L'interazione c'è. Non esistono due società parallele. 
Non si vogliono le loro entrate perché immorale sostenere questo mercato? OK.
Ma dall'altro, come fai notare, il poter usufruire del sistema, è anche una forma di sostenimento. 

La si può girare come si vuole. Fanno parte del sistema. 
E per come è ora, è una situazione ambigua. E favorisce la discriminazione. 
E non tutte sono prostitute di lusso. C'è anche e soprattutto una fascia oscura ... 


sienne


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> no, al limite evadono, dipende da cosa sono
> ad es.* le fondazioni sono una delle robe più opache esistenti nel nostro diritto
> *le società cooperative sociali hanno l'iva al 4% e uno sconto sulle tasse


infatti. E guarda un po' chi ci sta dietro...


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Maggio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> in effetti, questa è l'altra faccia dell'insieme. L'interazione c'è. Non esistono due società parallele.
> Non si vogliono le loro entrate *perché immorale sostenere questo mercato?* OK.
> ...


ah, però dal mercato delle armi i soldi li accettiamo tranquillamente. A parte il fatto che sostenere, lo stato pappone, è tutta ipocrisia, secondo me.
Ci sono milioni di italiani che ogni anno si accompagnano a prostitute. MILIONI. In Italia. Chissà a che numeri si arriva nel mondo.
Le prostitute avevano fatto una proposta: cooperativa di lavoratori autonomi.
Come i tassisti.
Proposta fatta DALLE PROSTITUTE. Che stanno chiedendo di poter essere considerate cittadini alla stessa stregua degli altri perchè non sono criminali.
Epperò salta sempre fuori lo sfruttamento.
Ci sono quelle sfruttate, per carità, e forse sono anche la maggioranza, ma quelle non hanno neanche il coraggio di chiedere aiuto.
Poi ci sono quelle che ci campano, che tirano su figli , che si comprano macchine più o meno costose, che si fanno patrimoni più o meno cospicui.
E nel frattempo noi paghiamo la scuola dei loro figli, le strade sulle quali viaggiano, la sanità alla quale si rivolgono, la pensione sociale che prima o poi prenderanno.
Loro vogliono pagare le tasse? No, è SFRUTTAMENTO. Ma porca zozza.


----------



## Nocciola (5 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ah, però dal mercato delle armi i soldi li accettiamo tranquillamente. A parte il fatto che sostenere, lo stato pappone, è tutta ipocrisia, secondo me.
> Ci sono milioni di italiani che ogni anno si accompagnano a prostitute. MILIONI. In Italia. Chissà a che numeri si arriva nel mondo.
> Le prostitute avevano fatto una proposta: cooperativa di lavoratori autonomi.
> Come i tassisti.
> ...



Quoto
Sul neretto: non sono così convinta


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Maggio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto
> Sul neretto: non sono così convinta


Non lo so.
Io vedo quelle per strada, ne ho 5-6 praticamente sotto gli occhi quasi ogni giorno.
C'è il pappone che le controlla, per telefonare a volte si nascondono, sono piene di lividi.
Tempo fa prendevo un treno su una tratta locale. Carico di prostitute africane, accompagnate ai binari dai pappa.
Sembrava una transumanza.
Io ero l'unica che restava in vagone con loro, si spostavano tutti.
Molte erano sfregiate in faccia, molte avevano incisivi rotti.
Ecco, se si dovesse fare un'opera di bonifica, secondo me, andrebbe fatta sugli uomini che pagano per utilizzare corpi che sono EVIDENTEMENTE segnati dalla violenza.
Su questo si potrebbe fare una legge.


----------



## Ataru (5 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Macché ortografia è proprio la logica il problema. Se non lo vedi non posso spiegarlo.


Scusa se insisto Brunetta, ma il problema è la logica o la morale? Perché non vedo cosa ci fosse di illogico in quello che ho scritto. Magari non sarà condivisibile, ma illogico proprio no. Se poi non riesci o non vuoi spiegarmi cosa avrei scritto di sbagliato (da un punto di vista della logica, si intende) e perché... alzo le mani.



free ha detto:


> la prostituta non può incassare pagamenti in contanti sopra i 1000 euro, e per quelli sotto fa una normalissima ricevuta di pagamento;


Benissimo. Se è davvero così semplice mi cospargo il capo di cenere. Volendo possono già dichiarare i loro redditi e pagare le tasse? Ottimo. Immagino siano sufficienti quei blocchetti di ricevute prestampati. Giusto? Se è davvero così semplice, per quanto riguarda il libero esercizio siamo già a cavallo. Nessun problema con l'iscrizione al registro delle imprese e l'apertura di partita IVA?




Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ah, però dal mercato delle armi i soldi li accettiamo tranquillamente. A parte il fatto che sostenere, lo stato pappone, è tutta ipocrisia, secondo me.





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ci sono milioni di italiani che ogni anno si accompagnano a prostitute. MILIONI. In Italia. Chissà a che numeri si arriva nel mondo.
> Le prostitute avevano fatto una proposta: cooperativa di lavoratori autonomi.
> Come i tassisti.
> Proposta fatta DALLE PROSTITUTE. Che stanno chiedendo di poter essere considerate cittadini alla stessa stregua degli altri perchè non sono criminali.
> ...




Quoto e approvo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma questo è un "falso" problema, nel senso che è un problema che avrebbe chiunque presenti una dichiarazione dei redditi non veritiera
> *la prostituta non può incassare pagamenti in contanti sopra i 1000 euro*, e per quelli sotto fa una normalissima ricevuta di pagamento; a questo punto uscirà una cifra annuale che deve essere vera e congruente col redditometro, ad es. per giustificare l'acquisto di un immobile o di una macchina o quello che è
> se non è congruente, ricadrà nel caso di dichiarazione non veritiera, come ad es. il professionista che fa una fattura sì e una no, però se poi si compra il porsche senza aver incassato abbastanza gli fanno l'accertamento
> infatti i contenziosi tributari sono saltati fuori perchè le prostitute acquistano immobili o altri beni dal nulla (e se leggete va a finire che le tasse gliele fanno pagare), quindi o dichiarano il vero come tutti o non possono far comparire i soldi e se li tengono in casa o li riciclano in qualche modo (reato) o li esportano (reato) o li danno al pappone (reato)...perchè non dimentichiamo che qui non parliamo di noccioline...


per il neretto... ho sentito pure di cifre superiori, dipende. Ma comunque, se fa una normale ricevuta di pagamento, perchè non deve avere il diritto di dichiarare a fronte di cosa? Saranno mica sceme a pagare le tasse per essere trattate come dei paria, no?
A parte il fatto che non puoi dichiarare il 100% del tuo 730 sotto 'altri redditi', che è una voce creata per gli oneri minori rispetto alla fonte di reddito principale.
Sarebbe come dire: lei cosa fa?
Nulla, ma mi hanno dato comunque dei soldi...


----------



## sienne (5 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ah, però dal mercato delle armi i soldi li accettiamo tranquillamente. A parte il fatto che sostenere, lo stato pappone, è tutta ipocrisia, secondo me.
> Ci sono milioni di italiani che ogni anno si accompagnano a prostitute. MILIONI. In Italia. Chissà a che numeri si arriva nel mondo.
> Le prostitute avevano fatto una proposta: cooperativa di lavoratori autonomi.
> Come i tassisti.
> ...



Ciao Sbri

a parte che quoto tutto ... 

Ci sono talmente tante cose, che sono coperti da una doppia morale ... va boh. 

Il fatto è, che proprio non voler prendere in considerazione la loro proposta
è un ulteriore discriminazione, esclusione ... e stigmatizzazione. 

È una situazione ambigua, di comodo. Che non deve risposte. 
Per come è ora, non è chiaro come considerare il mercato del corpo. 
È un lavoro? Se non è un lavoro, allora perché viene consentito di prostituirsi?
Cioè, perché si consente di trarne delle entrate tramite la prostituzione?
E se c'è un'entrata, allora, cosa è? ... 

Certo che va affrontato con cura la loro proposta. Perché è un mercato
collegato in parte alla criminalità, alla tratta ... e con strati sociali che vivono 
alla soglia. Ed è chiaro, che il fine non è spostare la parte illegale in un ambito legale. 
Perciò, la regolamentazione va presa con le pinze e con cura. 
Ma se già chiedono di vivere alla pari, quella parte va rafforzata!


sienne


----------



## free (5 Maggio 2014)

Ataru ha detto:


> Scusa se insisto Brunetta, ma il problema è la logica o la morale? Perché non vedo cosa ci fosse di illogico in quello che ho scritto. Magari non sarà condivisibile, ma illogico proprio no. Se poi non riesci o non vuoi spiegarmi cosa avrei scritto di sbagliato (da un punto di vista della logica, si intende) e perché... alzo le mani.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sì esatto è molto semplice, se si vuole presentare una dichiarazione veritiera: contanti sotto i 1000 euro documentati dalle ricevute e mezzi tracciabili sopra i 1000 euro che quindi vanno direttamente sul conto (altrimenti non si è in regola con la legge antiriciclaggio e si commette un reato), poi somma annuale

per quanto riguarda l'iva, mica tutti sono obbligati ad averla e fare fatture, pensa ad es. ai medici o agli affitti, oppure, a parte il limite del reddito annuale che non deve superare i 5000 euro, ai lavoratori occasionali autonomi (ma in questo caso il datore di lavoro occasionale fa da sostituto d'imposta per un minimo del 20% a salire, quindi sarebbe più complicato, e poi attualmente c'è il limite dei 5000 annuali)

se però uno vuole presentare per forza una dichiarazione falsa, è inutile discuterne, ti pare?


----------



## Ataru (5 Maggio 2014)

Ma se volesse presentare una dichiarazione veritiera, dobbiamo assumere che il redditto sarebbe probabilmente superiore a 5000 euro annui. Quindi la partita IVA servirebbe. Per questo ho chiesto.


----------



## contepinceton (5 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> per il neretto... ho sentito pure di cifre superiori, dipende. Ma comunque, se fa una normale ricevuta di pagamento, perchè non deve avere il diritto di dichiarare a fronte di cosa? Saranno mica sceme a pagare le tasse per essere trattate come dei paria, no?
> A parte il fatto che non puoi dichiarare il 100% del tuo 730 sotto 'altri redditi', che è una voce creata per gli oneri minori rispetto alla fonte di reddito principale.
> Sarebbe come dire: lei cosa fa?
> Nulla, ma mi hanno dato comunque dei soldi...


[video=youtube;dPB0qjog0WE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dPB0qjog0WE[/video]


----------



## free (5 Maggio 2014)

Ataru ha detto:


> Ma se volesse presentare una dichiarazione veritiera, dobbiamo assumere che il redditto sarebbe probabilmente superiore a 5000 euro annui. Quindi la partita IVA servirebbe. Per questo ho chiesto.



come ho già detto, non sempre serve la partita iva per emettere le ricevute di pagamento, che infatti non sono fatture

comunque stavo solo spiegando come, secondo me e in base alle attuale leggi, un reddito proveniente da un'attività non illecita possa essere dichiarato in modo veritiero, quindi non capisco come mai le obiezioni si fanno solo nel senso di contestare eventuali irregolarità di parte, posto che, appunto, allora chiunque può dichiarare cazzate oppure nulla, e infatti esistono gli accertamenti, il contenzioso tributario, i reati di elusione ed evasione fiscale etc. etc....


----------



## sienne (5 Maggio 2014)

Ciao 

però, è come fare la pulce al pelo. 
Certo, che se vuoi pagare, una via si trova sempre.
E chi non vuole che uno viene e paghi ... 

Ma dietro sta il riconoscimento, 
dichiarazione di una situazione lavorativa. 
Con tutto che ne concerne ... 


sienne


----------



## gas (5 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non lo so.
> Io vedo quelle per strada, ne ho 5-6 praticamente sotto gli occhi quasi ogni giorno.
> C'è il pappone che le controlla, per telefonare a volte si nascondono, sono piene di lividi.
> Tempo fa prendevo un treno su una tratta locale. Carico di prostitute africane, accompagnate ai binari dai pappa.
> ...


sul neretto approvisssssimo e quotisssssssimo


----------



## AnnaBlume (5 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non lo so.
> Io vedo quelle per strada, ne ho 5-6 praticamente sotto gli occhi quasi ogni giorno.
> C'è il pappone che le controlla, per telefonare a volte si nascondono, sono piene di lividi.
> Tempo fa prendevo un treno su una tratta locale. Carico di prostitute africane, accompagnate ai binari dai pappa.
> ...


quoto e approvo


----------



## Brunetta (5 Maggio 2014)

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Legge_Merlin
La legge - con cui veniva stabilita entro sei mesi dall'entrata in vigore la chiusura delle case di tolleranza, l'abolizione della regolamentazione della prostituzione in Italia e l'introduzione di una serie di reati intesi a contrastare lo sfruttamento della prostituzione altrui.
La legge, proibendo l'attività delle "case da prostituzione"[SUP][4][/SUP] puniva sia lo sfruttamento sia il favoreggiamento della prostituzione, in particolar modo "chiunque in qualsiasi modo favorisca o sfrutti la prostituzione altrui".[SUP][5][/SUP] La norma prescriveva anche la costituzione di un _Corpo di Polizia femminile_, che da allora in poi si sarebbe occupata della prevenzione e della repressione dei reati contro il buon costume e della lotta alla delinquenza minorile.[SUP][6]

Modificare la legge consentendo di organizzarsi e pagare le tasse è possibile.
Quello che chiedono le proposte di legge è di abolirla per riaprire case chiuse, bordelli casini.
Ataru se scrivi che aprire case non significa aprire bordelli io non capisco cosa voglia dire d'altro. Oppure con bordello tu intendi qualcosa che non so cosa sia.

In generale la tratta di esseri umani (uomini, donne, bambini) dovrebbe essere perseguita con  altro impegno e mezzi.
Non capisco come la regolamentazione della prostituzione, nel senso consentire l'apertura di bordelli, potrebbe cambiare il fatto che esiste prostituzione di strada e sfruttamento perché quest'ultimo già dovrebbe essere perseguito. Ci sarebbero bordelli e prostituzione di strada uguale come adesso.
Domandiamoci perché non viene fatta la persecuzione dei reati di sfruttamento se, chiunque, come osserva Sbriciolata, può osservare che non c'è libera scelta ma appunto abuso, piuttosto.


Sugli uomini che vanno con le prostitute c'è da fare un discorso a parte. Fossero 1, 10, 100.000 o milioni sono dei poveretti che fanno pena e schifo e se ci sono ancora uomini che ridacchiano su questo fatto è una vergogna per tutti noi.[/SUP]


----------



## contepinceton (5 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Legge_Merlin
> La legge - con cui veniva stabilita entro sei mesi dall'entrata in vigore la chiusura delle case di tolleranza, l'abolizione della regolamentazione della prostituzione in Italia e l'introduzione di una serie di reati intesi a contrastare lo sfruttamento della prostituzione altrui.
> La legge, proibendo l'attività delle "case da prostituzione"[SUP][4][/SUP] puniva sia lo sfruttamento sia il favoreggiamento della prostituzione, in particolar modo "chiunque in qualsiasi modo favorisca o sfrutti la prostituzione altrui".[SUP][5][/SUP] La norma prescriveva anche la costituzione di un _Corpo di Polizia femminile_, che da allora in poi si sarebbe occupata della prevenzione e della repressione dei reati contro il buon costume e della lotta alla delinquenza minorile.[SUP][6]
> 
> ...


Sai proprio ieri sera sul mio canale preferito
parlavano della legge Merlin 50 anni dopo.

Ehm 
in pratica dicono
non ha nessun senso abolire una legge
che andava bene per il contesto di 50 anni fa...

Oggi ehm
lo scenario che dipinse la Merlin è diverso

Ma capisco che tu insomma...ehm...

Insomma Brunetta ci pensi?
Lo sai che sono passati più di 40 anni dal 68?

[video]http://www.raistoria.rai.it/articoli/legge-merlin-e-la-fine-delle-case-chiuse/12131/default.aspx[/video]

Ehm capisco che tu ehm nel 1958 eri adolescente....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (5 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> sì esatto è molto semplice, se si vuole presentare una dichiarazione veritiera: contanti sotto i 1000 euro documentati dalle ricevute e mezzi tracciabili sopra i 1000 euro che quindi vanno direttamente sul conto (altrimenti non si è in regola con la legge antiriciclaggio e si commette un reato), poi somma annuale
> 
> per quanto riguarda l'iva, mica tutti sono obbligati ad averla e fare fatture, pensa ad es. ai medici o agli affitti, oppure, a parte il limite del reddito annuale che non deve superare i 5000 euro, ai lavoratori occasionali autonomi (ma in questo caso il datore di lavoro occasionale fa da sostituto d'imposta per un minimo del 20% a salire, quindi sarebbe più complicato, e poi attualmente c'è il limite dei 5000 annuali)
> 
> se però uno vuole presentare per forza una dichiarazione falsa, è inutile discuterne, ti pare?


Free ti sei perso na roba
Su rai storia finchè cenavo
Incredibile la trasmissione di lui...
Il mitico lucarelli...

http://www.ufficiostampa.rai.it/com...ia__riparte_italia_in_4d_con_i_burocrati.html

Incredibile...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Na vita che sono e non ho mai sentito parlare dell'ente super inutile dell'IMAIE...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (5 Maggio 2014)

http://www.imaie.it/

Ma esiste...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Provo a usarlo poi vi dico...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (5 Maggio 2014)

*Ma che scemo è in liquidazione...*

http://www.nuovoimaie.it/

Quello giusto è questo....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Ma porco can
ora capisco perchè in Italia....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Ma robe da non credere...


----------



## contepinceton (5 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non lo so.
> Io vedo quelle per strada, ne ho 5-6 praticamente sotto gli occhi quasi ogni giorno.
> C'è il pappone che le controlla, per telefonare a volte si nascondono, sono piene di lividi.
> Tempo fa prendevo un treno su una tratta locale. Carico di prostitute africane, accompagnate ai binari dai pappa.
> ...


Istituiamo un ente
preposto a tutto ciò.

:smile:


----------



## @lex (5 Maggio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sai proprio ieri sera sul mio canale preferito
> parlavano della legge Merlin 50 anni dopo.
> 
> Ehm
> ...


scusa conte ma se non ti risponde mai perché ti ostini a parlare con Brunetta?
potresti farne anche a meno no?


----------



## contepinceton (5 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> scusa conte ma se non ti risponde mai perché ti ostini a parlare con Brunetta?
> potresti farne anche a meno no?



E a te che te frega?
Mollami


----------



## Brunetta (5 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> scusa conte ma se non ti risponde mai perché ti ostini a parlare con Brunetta?
> potresti farne anche a meno no?


 parla con me?
Sembra quello del film, solo che io sono vigile. :mexican:


----------



## Ataru (5 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ataru se scrivi che aprire case non significa aprire bordelli io non capisco cosa voglia dire d'altro. Oppure con bordello tu intendi qualcosa che non so cosa sia.


Ho forse scritto questo? Io ho scritto che regolamentare in qualche modo la prostituzione, intesa come l'attività svolta liberamente a casa sua da una donna, senza costrizione alcuna, non implica automaticamente che si debbano riaprire i bordelli. A meno che tu con bordello non intenda un'unita immobiliare di proprietà della prostituta o locato alla stessa nella quale esercita solo lei.



Brunetta ha detto:


> Sugli uomini che vanno con le prostitute c'è da fare un discorso a parte. Fossero 1, 10, 100.000 o milioni sono dei poveretti che fanno pena e schifo e se ci sono ancora uomini che ridacchiano su questo fatto è una vergogna per tutti noi.


Questo suppongo perché per te il sesso a pagamento è uno schifo sempre e comunque, a prescindere da ogni altro elemento. E' proprio l'idea che il corpo (e non solo) possa essere "venduto" che ti fa ribrezzo. Correggimi se sbaglio.


----------



## sienne (5 Maggio 2014)

Ciao

bisogna chiarire in rapporto a cosa si sta discutendo. 
Su una posizione personale in generale o prendendo 
riferimento alla proposta di legge? E questa come 
coincide con la proposta delle prostitute stesse?

Il bello è, che è come se uno volesse fare la rivoluzione
con questa discussione: non si sa, che versaglio scegliere ... :carneval:

Cosa è tema esattamente?



sienne


----------



## @lex (5 Maggio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E a te che te frega?
> Mollami


ma figurati...a me niente. era per dire....
comunque ti mollo, tranquillo


----------



## contepinceton (5 Maggio 2014)

Ataru ha detto:


> Ho forse scritto questo? Io ho scritto che regolamentare in qualche modo la prostituzione, intesa come l'attività svolta liberamente a casa sua da una donna, senza costrizione alcuna, non implica automaticamente che si debbano riaprire i bordelli. A meno che tu con bordello non intenda un'unita immobiliare di proprietà della prostituta o locato alla stessa nella quale esercita solo lei.
> 
> 
> 
> Questo suppongo perché per te il sesso a pagamento è uno schifo sempre e comunque, a prescindere da ogni altro elemento. E' proprio l'idea che il corpo (e non solo) possa essere "venduto" che ti fa ribrezzo. Correggimi se sbaglio.


Ma scusa non è sfruttare il corpo e la persona
Impiegare in nero a giornata dei disoccupati
per lavori pesanti?

Per me sono due le vie...
O i centri massaggio in cui poi optional e non si sa...

O appunto come dici tu che ogni donna sia libera di fare quel che crede in casa propria.
Ho comunque tastato il terreno da persone che praticano.

Loro dicono che...l'ideale sarebbe avere un lavoro normale e tenere penessereterapia come hobbies, mettendo che so i proventi del hobby in un conto postale no?

Cioè il tuo lavoro normale usato come paravento...

Ma alla fine torna il guaio no?
Negli anni accumolo bei schei in quel conto...

E poi non so come riuscire a spenderli senza incappare nel fisco no?

Poi mi hanno detto
Ehi amico, il corpo non si vende, casomai si affitta...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Però io ho trovato certi posti dove ci sono cose implicite...
SOno bar.

SOlo che in questi bar, un bicchiere di vino costa 250 euro.
E ti viene scontrinato.

Cioè il vino costa 5 euro, e il servizio molto scoperto a incidere no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Insomma Ataru
diremo NO a costringere una donna a prostituirsi per fame.
SI a chi lo sceglie come lavoro, per passion.

In fondo, se ragioniamo in una certa maniera, io vorrei vedere come mi sentireri se una donna arrivasse a dirmi, ti do 100 euro purchè tu venga a letto con me...Insomma mi darebbe autostima eh?
Sono così irresistibile che pur di avermi a letto con lei, la me paga...


----------



## Brunetta (5 Maggio 2014)

Ataru ha detto:


> Ho forse scritto questo? Io ho scritto che regolamentare in qualche modo la prostituzione, intesa come l'attività svolta liberamente a casa sua da una donna, senza costrizione alcuna, non implica automaticamente che si debbano riaprire i bordelli. A meno che tu con bordello non intenda un'unita immobiliare di proprietà della prostituta o locato alla stessa nella quale esercita solo lei.
> 
> 
> 
> Questo suppongo perché per te il sesso a pagamento è uno schifo sempre e comunque, a prescindere da ogni altro elemento. E' proprio l'idea che il corpo (e non solo) possa essere "venduto" che ti fa ribrezzo. Correggimi se sbaglio.


No è l'idea che qualcuno possa comprarlo che mi fa ribrezzo.


----------



## contepinceton (5 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No è l'idea che qualcuno possa comprarlo che mi fa ribrezzo.


Casomai lo affitta
ALtre persone lo comperano a pezzi
Ma questa è un'altra storia.

A me fa ribrezzo che qualcuno possa comperare il mio tempo.


----------



## sienne (6 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> [SUP]
> ...
> Sugli uomini che vanno con le prostitute c'è da fare un discorso a parte. Fossero 1, 10, 100.000 o milioni sono dei poveretti che fanno pena e schifo e se ci sono ancora uomini che ridacchiano su questo fatto è una vergogna per tutti noi.[/SUP]



Ciao Bruni,

si, è un discorso a parte. E se si guardano le percentuali di chi compra sesso,
sono ca. il 70% uomini sposati. SPOSATI. Cioè, in coppia. Cioè in due. 
In qualche modo, non credo che in tutti i casi, sia solo una questione del uomo.
Che scelga poi questa strada è un altro discorso ancora ... 


sienne


----------



## Brunetta (6 Maggio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Bruni,
> 
> si, è un discorso a parte. E se si guardano le percentuali di chi compra sesso,
> sono ca. il 70% uomini sposati. SPOSATI. Cioè, in coppia. Cioè in due.
> ...


Come non è questione dell'uomo?! Se un uomo compra sesso è questione dell'uomo. Sposato o single non mi riguarda, non mi interessa e per me non cambia. Cambierà per la moglie.
E' proprio l'idea di sesso che c'è dietro che è aberrante.
E non so come ci possa essere chi non la capisce.
Aberrante per l'uso di un'altra persona e di sé.


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Legge_Merlin
> La legge - con cui veniva stabilita entro sei mesi dall'entrata in vigore la chiusura delle case di tolleranza, l'abolizione della regolamentazione della prostituzione in Italia e l'introduzione di una serie di reati intesi a contrastare lo sfruttamento della prostituzione altrui.
> La legge, proibendo l'attività delle "case da prostituzione"[SUP][4][/SUP] puniva sia lo sfruttamento sia il favoreggiamento della prostituzione, in particolar modo "chiunque in qualsiasi modo favorisca o sfrutti la prostituzione altrui".[SUP][5][/SUP] La norma prescriveva anche la costituzione di un _Corpo di Polizia femminile_, che da allora in poi si sarebbe occupata della prevenzione e della repressione dei reati contro il buon costume e della lotta alla delinquenza minorile.[SUP][6]
> 
> ...


Hai perso gli occhiali Brunetta?
Comunque, vorrei ricordare un paio di cose.
All'epoca i bordelli/casini erano dei ghetti.
Si chiamavano case chiuse perchè non si potevano aprire mai le finestre.
Tutto il personale era schedato.
Le donne che vi lavoravano non potevano andare alla messa delle 11.
Sulle donne che vi lavoravano venivano fatti controlli medici obbligatori senza che potessero scegliere neppure il medico, come vacche in una stalla.
I figli di quelle donne non potevano accedere ai posti pubblici, schedati anch'essi.
L'abolizione di questa ghettizzazione, che ora non potrebbe più essere, fu lo spirito della legge proposta dalla senatrice Merlin.
Che poi tra lo spirito e la realizzazione di quanto ci si era proposto ci sia un abisso in Italia è normale.
Però la ghettizzazione di quelle persone in quei termini non c'è più.
Ma poichè le prostitute, tenute fuori dal consorzio civile, sono a stretto contatto con la microcriminalità, sono spesso ugualmente schedate o di loro si hanno note informative nelle caserme e sono spesso confidenti della polizia.
Perchè è impossibile vivere per strada in quelle condizioni e restare fuori da certi giri.
Con l'abolizione del divieto di prostituirsi in luoghi deputati alla prostituzione, le prostitute farebbero un'altra vita, oggettivamente: al coperto, in condizioni igieniche umane, in un ambiente protetto dove se chiami aiuto qualcuno ti sente.
Come lo fanno già ora le prostitute di alto bordo che mica stanno per strada.
Non i bordelli ante legge Merlin, ma quello che NEGLI ALTRI PAESI EUROPEI E' COSA NORMALE E CIVILMENTE GESTITA.
L'abolizione della prostituzione, ovvero del commercio dei rapporti sessuali è e resta, allo stato dei fatti, una cosa impossibile, che grossa parte della popolazione NON VORREBBE MAI(da qui il fatto di citare i numeri).
E la volontà di chi biasima la prostituzione di vivere in uno stato che non debba fare i conti con il fenomeno è incoerente con la realtà, storia delle tasse che farebbero diventare lo stato un pappone compreso, mi risulta che le prostitute non siano esentate adesso dalla tassazione indiretta.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Maggio 2014)

Con "vergogna per tutti noi" intendo che è vergognoso che culturalmente non si ripudi l'idea ma si continui a considerare una questione morale o di moralismo (a me morale piace) quella che è una questione etica e culturale.
Il fatto che tantissimi uomini e anche donne considerino accettabile PER SE' fare sesso a pagamento è terribile culturalmente. Il fatto che anche qui si consideri una cosa ineliminabile è PER ME terribile.
Ho fatto l'esempio della schiavitù che è sembrata per millenni naturale e poi ineliminabile e che ora, almeno nella cultura, è considerata inaccettabile o potrei fare l'esempio della pena di morte (scordatevi che discuta anche su questo :singleeye ancora oggi considerata giusta in tanti paesi e da qualcuno persino da noi (lo so. L'ho sentito anche da persone mitissime e che vorrebbero essere vegetariane per rispetto di polli e coniglietti) e che sono aberrazioni etiche e culturali.
Non ho la volontà di convincere nessuno, soprattutto su un forum, ma continuerò a dire che è una vergogna per l'umanità e me ne vergogno anch'io come parte dell'umanità e perché non ho la capacità e la forza di sostenere un movimento culturale che lavori in questo senso.


----------



## sienne (6 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Come non è questione dell'uomo?! Se un uomo compra sesso è questione dell'uomo. Sposato o single non mi riguarda, non mi interessa e per me non cambia. Cambierà per la moglie.
> E' proprio l'idea di sesso che c'è dietro che è aberrante.
> E non so come ci possa essere chi non la capisce.
> Aberrante per l'uso di un'altra persona e di sé.



Ciao

hai preso solo il secondo punto. E lì, siamo d'accordo. 
Cioè, che è l'uomo, che prende poi quella scelta, con tutta la visione che ha. 

Ma se i numeri sono così alti tra uomini in coppia, allora forse,
il problema sta nel relazionarsi e nel mettersi in gioco completamente in un rapporto. 
Se è così, perché? Da dove deriva ciò? Cioè, i numeri sono alti ... 
E le donne, che ruolo hanno in tutto ciò? Quanto centra anche l'educazione? Nel senso,
del ruolo donna e uomo? Se si vuole affrontare il discorso, allora anche
le situazioni di questi uomini. Perché cercano un canale per sfogarsi, ma da che cosa?

Non si tratta di giusto o sbagliato. Ma cosa è, che spinge un uomo in coppia,
a comprare del sesso? Siamo troppo esigenti? Troppo complicate? ... 


sienne


----------



## Brunetta (6 Maggio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> hai preso solo il secondo punto. E lì, siamo d'accordo.
> Cioè, che è l'uomo, che prende poi quella scelta, con tutta la visione che ha.
> ...


Ma cosa dici?!!

Chi sceglie di fare sesso a pagamento sceglie un sesso distaccato dalla relazione.
Cosa vuoi che c'entri se la moglie fa o no sesso, se fa pompini o no o non dà il culo?
Se uno va a prostitute per "prestazioni" che non ottiene dalla moglie è lo stesso rapporto che chiede anche nella relazione: un rapporto sessuale che usa un corpo e non ci si relaziona. E un rapporto con il proprio corpo e la sessualità vista come funzione fisica e di sfogo necessaria e non come mezzo di espressione di sé e relazionale.
Ci manca che sia "responsabilità" di una moglie se ha per marito un poveretto messo così male!


----------



## Brunetta (6 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Hai perso gli occhiali Brunetta?
> Comunque, vorrei ricordare un paio di cose.
> All'epoca i bordelli/casini erano dei ghetti.
> Si chiamavano case chiuse perchè non si potevano aprire mai le finestre.
> ...


E' tutto quello che dici di negativo che non trova soluzione nei bordelli, se non per la questione della tassazione e anche di far sentire a posto rispetto al fisco e poter giustificare le entrate.
La legislazione attuale fiscale e per il controllo del riciclaggio richiede una normativa fiscale, forse, Free mi pare abbia spiegato che è attualmente già possibile. Potrebbe sbagliarsi, non lo so.
Tutto il resto non si risolve certo con i bordelli.
Ripeto per l'ennesima volta di non confondere gli aspetti perché in realtà le proposte di legge vanno dalla semplice richiesta dell'abolizione della legge Merlin e proposte dell'autorizzazione di aprire bordelli. Anche chi ha scritto qui in buona parte di questo parlava, poi si è passati a parlare di cooperative, come se non si sapesse che anche in altri campi è semplicissimo far passare per cooperativa ciò che tale non è.
Ogni legislazione non elimina la delinquenza. Altra cosa è illudersi di farlo regolamentando un fenomeno perché si ottiene solo di legittimarlo culturalmente (oltre a ottenere introiti) e dovrebbe bastare vedere ciò che è accaduto per il gioco d'azzardo. 
Il fatto che in altri paesi europei sia stato fatto non lo rende, per me, automaticamente civile.


----------



## sienne (6 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Con "vergogna per tutti noi" intendo che è vergognoso che culturalmente non si ripudi l'idea ma si continui a considerare una questione morale o di moralismo (a me morale piace) quella che è una questione etica e culturale.
> Il fatto che tantissimi uomini e anche donne considerino accettabile PER SE' fare sesso a pagamento è terribile culturalmente. Il fatto che anche qui si consideri una cosa ineliminabile è PER ME terribile.
> Ho fatto l'esempio della schiavitù che è sembrata per millenni naturale e poi ineliminabile e che ora, almeno nella cultura, è considerata inaccettabile o potrei fare l'esempio della pena di morte (scordatevi che discuta anche su questo :singleeye ancora oggi considerata giusta in tanti paesi e da qualcuno persino da noi (lo so. L'ho sentito anche da persone mitissime e che vorrebbero essere vegetariane per rispetto di polli e coniglietti) e che sono aberrazioni etiche e culturali.
> Non ho la volontà di convincere nessuno, soprattutto su un forum, ma continuerò a dire che è una vergogna per l'umanità e me ne vergogno anch'io come parte dell'umanità e perché non ho la capacità e la forza di sostenere un movimento culturale che lavori in questo senso.



Ciao 

capisco il tuo discorso. Ma giustamente, cultura, storia ecc. ci hanno portati, dove siamo ora. 
Possiamo ripugnare quanto vuoi, è radicato profondamente in noi. Soprattutto con tutto lo 
scempio che ha fatto la religione e con l'aiuto dei medici (cioè gli uomini di Chiesa) a riguardo. 
Abbiamo sviluppato un rapporto sbagliato e contorto verso il sesso ... 
Ora, se si vuole affrontare la questione culturale, va fatta con le prossime generazioni ... 
Ma nulla ... si continua ... è un bombardamento continuo ... 
Lì, se mai, sarebbe da fare una rivoluzione e da combattere. Secondo me. 
E nel mentre, dare dignità e sicurezza ... 


sienne


----------



## sienne (6 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma cosa dici?!!
> 
> Chi sceglie di fare sesso a pagamento sceglie un sesso distaccato dalla relazione.
> Cosa vuoi che c'entri se la moglie fa o no sesso, se fa pompini o no o non dà il culo?
> ...



Ciao

e perché è così? Ci sarà un'educazione un qualcosa dietro ... 
E forse, anche nel rapporto con la moglie. È un modo di porsi, che va
ben oltre al sesso, ma che comprende tutto un mondo ... e non vive da solo. 


sienne


----------



## Brunetta (6 Maggio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> capisco il tuo discorso. Ma giustamente, cultura, storia ecc. ci hanno portati, dove siamo ora.
> Possiamo ripugnare quanto vuoi, è radicato profondamente in noi. Soprattutto con tutto lo
> ...


Non vedo come si possa combattere culturalmente una mentalità aberrante considerandola normale e civile regolamentarla.
Personalmente non mi interessa vedere dove sono le cause (non le vedo né nella religione né nella medicina che semmai hanno contrastato una mentalità che è anche presente in loro in quanto fatte da esseri umani che nascono in una società che esprime una certa cultura) in questa sede ma non molto neppure in generale perché credo più nella formazione di una diversa cultura che si troverà in contraddizione dialettica con altre culture ma non in contrapposizione cercando nemici da abbattere per non confondere luna e dito.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Maggio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> è perché è così? Ci sarà un'educazione un qualcosa dietro ...
> E forse, anche nel rapporto con la moglie. È un modo di porsi, che va
> ...


Certo se uno è una merda sarà una merda in qualche modo anche con la moglie e potrà esserci anche responsabilità anche della madre che ha permesso, magari perché oppressa e vittima della stessa cultura, che il figlio crescesse diventando una merda. Ma la moglie poveretta potrebbe anche non essere consapevole di stare con una merda.
Io, da tradita, per esempio stavo con una merda che a me presentava una faccia pulita. Lui era una merda anche se non andava con prostitute perché trovava gratis chi si lasciava trattare da tale e pure peggio. Non c'entro io con il suo essere merda e, nello specifico, neppure la poveretta che l'ha cresciuto che è rimasta senza parole e avvilita.


----------



## Ataru (6 Maggio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *Ma scusa non è sfruttare il corpo e la persona
> Impiegare in nero a giornata dei disoccupati
> per lavori pesanti?*
> 
> ...


Ma io la penso uguale eh!?




Brunetta ha detto:


> No è l'idea che qualcuno possa comprarlo che mi fa ribrezzo.


Se qualcuno lo compra c'è qualcuno che lo vende. Quindi ti fa schifo solo il consumatore, ma non la donna che vende LIBERAMENTE il suo corpo?



Brunetta ha detto:


> Con "vergogna per tutti noi" intendo che è vergognoso che culturalmente non si ripudi l'idea ma si continui a considerare una questione morale o di moralismo (a me morale piace) quella che è una questione etica e culturale.
> Il fatto che tantissimi uomini e anche donne considerino accettabile PER SE' fare sesso a pagamento è terribile culturalmente. Il fatto che anche qui si consideri una cosa ineliminabile è PER ME terribile.
> *Ho fatto l'esempio della schiavitù che è sembrata per millenni naturale e poi ineliminabile e che ora, almeno nella cultura, è considerata inaccettabile* o potrei fare l'esempio della pena di morte (scordatevi che discuta anche su questo :singleeye ancora oggi considerata giusta in tanti paesi e da qualcuno persino da noi (lo so. L'ho sentito anche da persone mitissime e che vorrebbero essere vegetariane per rispetto di polli e coniglietti) e che sono aberrazioni etiche e culturali.
> Non ho la volontà di convincere nessuno, soprattutto su un forum, ma continuerò a dire che è una vergogna per l'umanità e me ne vergogno anch'io come parte dell'umanità e perché non ho la capacità e la forza di sostenere un movimento culturale che lavori in questo senso.


L'esempio della schiavitù non era calzante perché accostava una costrizione violenta a quella che, nelle ipotesi qui contemplate, sarebbe una libera scelta dell'individuo.



Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma cosa dici?!!
> 
> *Chi sceglie di fare sesso a pagamento sceglie un sesso distaccato dalla relazione.
> *Cosa vuoi che c'entri se la moglie fa o no sesso, se fa pompini o no o non dà il culo?
> ...


Su questo siamo d'accordo. C'è chi di "menate", anche da single, non ne vuole avere. Non ti piace la cosa, questo l'ho capito. Non parlo di uomini sposati che vanno a puttane. Avrai ormai capito come la penso al riguardo. Parlo di single. E parlo anche di single che non hanno problemi a trovare delle donne da portarsi a letto. In sostanza c'è chi non paga la prostituta per il sesso in se (non ne ha bisogno), ma per non avere "rotture di coglioni" dopo. E questo non significa che la cosa debba farti meno schifo eh, ci mancherebbe.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Maggio 2014)

Ataru ha detto:


> Ma io la penso uguale eh!?
> 
> *Pensi uguale cosa? Che ci sia chi lo sceglie liberamente? Può essere, da vedere in quali condizioni si è formata liberamente.
> La passion di fare sesso che certi ceffi possono pensare che ci sia solo certi ceffi!
> ...


Appunto. Povero umano incapace di considerare se stesso un essere che deve porsi in relazione e non consumare gli altri esseri umani.

Capisco che ci siano qui uomini, molti, alcuni, tutti che hanno usufruito di questo "servizio", non cambia il fatto che chi lo ha fatto o lo faccia sia, per quell'aspetto, un poveretto e lo sia molto di più se si ostina a volerlo giustificare.

Oddio sono preoccupatissima di essere offensiva


----------



## contepinceton (6 Maggio 2014)

Ataru ha detto:


> Ma io la penso uguale eh!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma infatti anch'io la penso come te
ma c'è un empasse in Brunetta impossibile
Lei da donna vorrebbe imporre come devono ragionare gli uomini.

E a sto mondo invece ci sono tante donne
che capiscono, meglio accettano come ragionano gli uomini.

E quelle in genere sono piene di corteggiatori.

Sul non avere rotture di coglioni spieghi perchè
per certi uomini
una prostituta costa infinitamente meno
che una relazione adulterina.

La prostituta non esige il contorno emotivo
e non ti mette nei casini con un sms.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Appunto. Povero umano incapace di considerare se stesso un essere che deve porsi in relazione e non consumare gli altri esseri umani.
> 
> Capisco che ci siano qui uomini, molti, alcuni, tutti che hanno usufruito di questo "servizio", non cambia il fatto che chi lo ha fatto o lo faccia sia, per quell'aspetto, un poveretto e lo sia molto di più se si ostina a volerlo giustificare.
> 
> Oddio sono preoccupatissima di essere offensiva


Più che altro vorresti che gli uomini fossero come dici tu
Ma non mi pare che li hai trovati eh?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tubarao (6 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No è l'idea che qualcuno possa comprarlo che mi fa ribrezzo.


Tutti vendono e comprano corpi e menti.

Guarda noi informatici:

Lavoriamo ad orari bizzarri - come le puttane
Siamo pagati per rendere felice il cliente- come le puttane
Il cliente paga tanto ma è il padrone che intasca - come le puttane
Siamo pagati all'ora - come le puttane
Anche se siamo molto bravi raramente siamo veramente fieri di quello che facciamo - come le puttane
Siamo ricompensati se soddisfiamo le fantasie del cliente - come le puttane
E il cliente che paga Hotel e ore di lavoro - come le puttane
In genere il nostro padrone ha una gran bella macchina - come le puttane
Quando ci si reca in trasferta presso un cliente si arriva con un gran sorriso - come le puttane
Quando si ritorna dalla trasferta invece si è di cattivo umore - come le puttane
Quando ci alziamo dal letto ci diciamo: Non possiamo fare questa vita per sempre - come le puttane
Alla fine a prenderlo in culo siamo sempre noi - come le puttane
Quando finiamo con un cliente iniziamo con un altro - come le puttane

Dovevo imparare a dare via il culo, non a fare le applicazione web.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Tutti vendono e comprano corpi e menti.
> 
> Guarda noi informatici:
> 
> ...


E non siete statali...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Pensa ai funzionari di Stato pagati con le nostre tasse
come sfruttano le persone no?

Inguaiati con un burocrate e poi mi dici...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (6 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Tutti vendono e comprano corpi e menti.
> 
> Guarda noi informatici:
> 
> ...


... e spesso utilizzate la back door  :singleeye:


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Tutti vendono e comprano corpi e menti.
> 
> Guarda noi informatici:
> 
> ...


:mrgreen: dimentichi che ci fanno le richieste più strane


----------



## Ataru (6 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Appunto. Povero umano incapace di considerare se stesso un essere che deve porsi in relazione e non consumare gli altri esseri umani.
> 
> Capisco che ci siano qui uomini, molti, alcuni, tutti che hanno usufruito di questo "servizio", non cambia il fatto che chi lo ha fatto o lo faccia sia, per quell'aspetto, un poveretto e lo sia molto di più se si ostina a volerlo giustificare.
> 
> Oddio sono preoccupatissima di essere offensiva


Penso uguale al Conte che anche sottopagare in nero un operaio per spaccarsi la schiena sia sfruttamento. Allo stesso modo. Dove c'è costrizione o dove si approfitta di uno stato di necessità c'è sfruttamento e questo andrebbe condannato sempre e comunque. Che si tirino su muri o ci si prostituisca.

Si, penso ci sia chi lo sceglie liberamente. Magari solo perché sono quattrini facili, ma è una libera scelta che non danneggia nessuno, almeno.

Che ti faccia schifo il consumatore l'hai scritto in tutte le salse. Ma la donna che vende il suo corpo? Ti fa schifo pure lei o è solo una vittima?

Hai ragione. L'esempio della schiavitù è ESATTAMENTE calzante come quello dei sacrifici umani o dei rapporti con minori. Ovvero, per niente. Da un lato abbiamo delle situazione in cui c'è una sproporzione di forze e qualcuno è costretto suo malgrado a fare qualcosa. Si tratta di violenza. Dall'altro una situazione in cui un individuo liberamente decide di fare qualcosa che non danneggia nessuno, se non, al limite a se stesso.

Sui tuoi giudizi morali non mi esprimo. Sono tuoi e basta e giustamente te li tieni .


----------



## Brunetta (6 Maggio 2014)

Ataru ha detto:


> Penso uguale al Conte che anche sottopagare in nero un operaio per spaccarsi la schiena sia sfruttamento. Allo stesso modo. Dove c'è costrizione o dove si approfitta di uno stato di necessità c'è sfruttamento e questo andrebbe condannato sempre e comunque. Che si tirino su muri o ci si prostituisca.
> 
> Si, penso ci sia chi lo sceglie liberamente. Magari solo perché sono quattrini facili, ma è una libera scelta che non danneggia nessuno, almeno.
> 
> ...


Proprio non vuoi leggere quello che scrivo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Proprio non vuoi leggere quello che scrivo.


"Io voglio vivere in un Paese di gente libera: libera anche di prostituirsi, purtroppo. Ma libera."
Lina Merlin


----------



## Ataru (6 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Proprio non vuoi leggere quello che scrivo.


In questo thread potrei dire lo stesso di te. Punti di vista. Eppure leggere leggo e anche due o tre volte, a volte. Il fatto è che qui io e te partiamo da dei dogmi in contrasto l'uno con l'altro, evidentemente, e tutto il nostro argomentare si basa su questi dogmi. Incontrarsi, quindi, è forse impossibile.


----------



## free (6 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Tutti vendono e comprano corpi e menti.
> 
> Guarda noi informatici:
> 
> ...



stai scherzando, spero
bho a me sembra che paragonare qualunque lavoro alla prostituzione facendo finta di ignorare le differenze come se fossero acqua fresca sia un delirio totale


----------



## Sole (6 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> stai scherzando, spero
> bho a me sembra che paragonare qualunque lavoro alla prostituzione facendo finta di ignorare le differenze come se fossero acqua fresca sia un delirio totale


Idem.


----------



## Sole (6 Maggio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> ma c'è un empasse in Brunetta impossibile
> Lei da donna vorrebbe imporre come devono ragionare gli uomini.
> 
> E a sto mondo invece ci sono tante donne
> ...


Ma perché, gli uomini ragionano tutti allo stesso modo?

Tu pensi di capire come ragiona un uomo diverso da te solo perché avete un cazzo e un paio di palle tra le gambe?

Mi sembra una mentalità un po' antica questa. Gli uomini fanno così e le donne cosà. Boh.

Io conosco uomini che hanno una testa completamente diversa dalla tua.

Comunque io sono pienissima di corteggiatori e la penso come Brunetta :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Sole (6 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> stai scherzando, spero
> bho a me sembra che paragonare qualunque lavoro alla prostituzione facendo finta di ignorare le differenze come se fossero acqua fresca sia un delirio totale


Che poi se ci pensi è ridicolo. Tutti a dire che prostituirsi è un lavoro come un altro, ma il culo nessuno lo dà via, mentre ci si adatta alla disoccupazione e a ogni tipo di lavoro. Perché?


----------



## free (6 Maggio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Ma perché, gli uomini ragionano tutti allo stesso modo?
> 
> Tu pensi di capire come ragiona un uomo diverso da te solo perché avete un cazzo e un paio di palle tra le gambe?
> 
> ...



quoto ma purtroppo poi vediamo ad es. quei dannati ultras e mi chiedo come possano uomini di 30/40/50 anni comportarsi in tal modo
nei filmati di donne non ce ne era nemmeno una


----------



## free (6 Maggio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Che poi se ci pensi è ridicolo. Tutti a dire che prostituirsi è un lavoro come un altro, ma il culo nessuno lo dà via, mentre ci si adatta alla disoccupazione e a ogni tipo di lavoro. Perché?



perchè appunto non è un lavoro, e tanto meno un lavoro come un altro:singleeye:
a me fa anche ridere sentire parlare di libertà, infatti non per niente si faceva nelle case chiuse, ma toh!


----------



## Minerva (6 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> stai scherzando, spero
> bho a me sembra che paragonare qualunque lavoro alla prostituzione facendo finta di ignorare le differenze come se fossero acqua fresca sia un delirio totale


la penso come te.
detto questo, invecchiando purtroppo ho perso ahimé parte molti  idealismi a favore di un certo  pragmatismo ;
la prostituzione è esistita ed esisterà penso proprio finché l'uomo sarà su questa terra , trarne perlomeno un beneficio per servizi sociali e altro grazie alle loro tasse a me pare tutto sommato sensato.


----------



## Sole (6 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> quoto ma purtroppo poi vediamo ad es. quei dannati ultras e mi chiedo come possano uomini di 30/40/50 anni comportarsi in tal modo
> nei filmati di donne non ce ne era nemmeno una


Ma certo. Ovvio che ci siano interessi che appartengono a un genere più che a un altro. Così come è normale che uomini e donne abbiano modi molto diversi di manifestare la propria aggressività.
Ma ci sono moltissimi uomini che non mettono nemmeno piede in uno stadio, anzi. Che non guardano nemmeno una partita in tv.

Appiattirsi sulle differenze di genere non aiuta, penso sia più utile a volte cogliere le somiglianze ed esprimersi liberamente soprattutto come individui, al di là degli stereotipi.


----------



## free (6 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> la penso come te.
> detto questo, invecchiando purtroppo ho perso ahimé parte molti  idealismi a favore di un certo  pragmatismo ;
> la prostituzione è esistita ed esisterà penso proprio finché l'uomo sarà su questa terra , trarne perlomeno un beneficio per servizi sociali e altro grazie alle loro tasse a me pare tutto sommato sensato.



ma infatti io insistevo sul fatto che se vogliono, le tasse possono pagarle anche adesso (e infatti se le beccano a comprare di tutto poi le tasse gliele fanno pagare), a fronte delle balla colossale che poverine, loro vorrebbero pagarle
e invece sono gli altri che sono cattivi che non vogliono:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Nobody (6 Maggio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Che poi se ci pensi è ridicolo. *Tutti a dire che prostituirsi è un lavoro come un altro*, ma il culo nessuno lo dà via*,* mentre ci si adatta alla disoccupazione e a ogni tipo di lavoro. Perché?


Mi pare che nessuno lo abbia detto... semmai che è un loro diritto essere riconosciute legalmente, se lo richiedono. Per il resto, che nessuno/a dia via il culo in Italia (metaforicamente o meno) mi pare un azzardo sostenerlo :carneval:


----------



## Sole (6 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> la penso come te.
> detto questo, invecchiando purtroppo ho perso ahimé parte molti  idealismi a favore di un certo  pragmatismo ;
> la prostituzione è esistita ed esisterà penso proprio finché l'uomo sarà su questa terra , trarne perlomeno un beneficio per servizi sociali e altro grazie alle loro tasse a me pare tutto sommato sensato.


Ma ce l'avranno poi tutta questa voglia di pagare le tasse e di mettersi in regola le prostitute e chi, nel caso, si occupasse di coordinare/gestire il loro lavoro?
Ho come il sentore che ci sarebbe un sacco di lavoro nero e un bel po' di evasione :singleeye:


----------



## Minerva (6 Maggio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Ma ce l'avranno poi tutta questa voglia di pagare le tasse e di mettersi in regola le prostitute e chi, nel caso, si occupasse di coordinare/gestire il loro lavoro?
> Ho come il sentore che ci sarebbe un sacco di lavoro nero e un bel po' di evasione :singleeye:


pure io


----------



## Sole (6 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> Mi pare che nessuno lo abbia detto... semmai che è un loro diritto essere riconosciute legalmente, se lo richiedono. Per il resto, che nessuno/a dia via il culo in Italia (metaforicamente o meno) mi pare un azzardo sostenerlo :carneval:


Esigo, per coerenza, che chi ha scritto che prostituirsi è un lavoro come un altro fornisca prova del fatto che abbia dato via il culo o la patata, sennò non vale, troppo facile!


----------



## Nobody (6 Maggio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Esigo, per coerenza, che chi ha scritto che prostituirsi è un lavoro come un altro fornisca prova del fatto che abbia dato via il culo o la patata, sennò non vale, troppo facile!


:mrgreen:


----------



## free (6 Maggio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Ma certo. Ovvio che ci siano interessi che appartengono a un genere più che a un altro. Così come è normale che uomini e donne abbiano modi molto diversi di manifestare la propria aggressività.
> Ma ci sono moltissimi uomini che non mettono nemmeno piede in uno stadio, anzi. Che non guardano nemmeno una partita in tv.
> 
> Appiattirsi sulle differenze di genere non aiuta, penso sia più utile a volte cogliere le somiglianze ed esprimersi liberamente soprattutto come individui, al di là degli stereotipi.



hai ragione e ti dirò che è la prima volta in vita mia che mi fermo a riflettere su fatti del genere, con grande delusione per il genere maschile, anche per come è stata gestita la cosa (sempre da uomini)
mi spiace dirlo ma penso che alle donne non verrebbe nemmeno in mente di mettere in essere simili comportamenti, sembrava una gara a chi faceva peggio:singleeye:


----------



## Nocciola (6 Maggio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Esigo, per coerenza, che chi ha scritto che prostituirsi è un lavoro come un altro fornisca prova del fatto che abbia dato via il culo o la patata, sennò non vale, troppo facile!



Sicuramente non è un lavoro come un altro ma sicuramente ci sono un sacco di donne che* scelgono *di farlo, per un guadagno facile e non tassabile.
L'altro giorno alle Iene, credo, intervistavano studentesse o neolaureate che passano ogni giorno il confine con la Svizzera dove hanno affittato appartamenti e si prosituiscono per frontalieri, che poi rientrano dalle famiglie in Italia e per gente del luogo
guadagnano dai 9 ai 10.000 euro al mese puliti. Molte fidanzate, e i fidanzati sono all'oscuro del lavoro che fanno. E alla domanda del perchè questa scelta la risposta è stata proprio la facilità con cui puoi guadagnare rispetto a un lavoro che ti occupa 8 ore al giorno per 1/10 del guadagno.
Quindi tutto questo disperarsi per loro mi sembra eccessivo. 
Sono totalmente a favore della regolamentazione di un "lavoro" che tanto non si può in alcun modo debellare.


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Maggio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sicuramente non è un lavoro come un altro ma sicuramente ci sono un sacco di donne che* scelgono *di farlo, per un guadagno facile e non tassabile.
> L'altro giorno alle Iene, credo, intervistavano studentesse o neolaureate che passano ogni giorno il confine con la Svizzera dove hanno affittato appartamenti e si prosituiscono per frontalieri, che poi rientrano dalle famiglie in Italia e per gente del luogo
> guadagnano dai* 9 ai 10.000 euro al mese puliti*. Molte fidanzate, e i fidanzati sono all'oscuro del lavoro che fanno. E alla domanda del perchè questa scelta la risposta è stata proprio la facilità con cui puoi guadagnare rispetto a un lavoro che ti occupa 8 ore al giorno per 1/10 del guadagno.
> Quindi tutto questo disperarsi per loro mi sembra eccessivo.
> Sono totalmente a favore della regolamentazione di un "lavoro" che tanto non si può in alcun modo debellare.


è decisamente sfruttamento.


----------



## Nocciola (6 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> è decisamente sfruttamento.


:up:
Un appartamentino e 4/5 clienti abituali. Gente pulita e distinta
Capito un cazzo dalla vita io







Sto ironizzando.........ma anche no


----------



## birba (6 Maggio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> :up:
> Un appartamentino e 4/5 clienti abituali. Gente pulita e distinta
> Capito un cazzo dalla vita io
> 
> ...


veramente...


----------



## Sole (6 Maggio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sicuramente non è un lavoro come un altro ma sicuramente ci sono un sacco di donne che* scelgono *di farlo, per un guadagno facile e non tassabile.
> L'altro giorno alle Iene, credo, intervistavano studentesse o neolaureate che passano ogni giorno il confine con la Svizzera dove hanno affittato appartamenti e si prosituiscono per frontalieri, che poi rientrano dalle famiglie in Italia e per gente del luogo
> guadagnano dai 9 ai 10.000 euro al mese puliti. Molte fidanzate, e i fidanzati sono all'oscuro del lavoro che fanno. E alla domanda del perchè questa scelta la risposta è stata proprio la facilità con cui puoi guadagnare rispetto a un lavoro che ti occupa 8 ore al giorno per 1/10 del guadagno.
> Quindi *tutto questo disperarsi per loro mi sembra eccessivo.*
> Sono totalmente a favore della regolamentazione di un "lavoro" che tanto non si può in alcun modo debellare.


Io non mi sono mai disperata per le studentesse fighe che si prostituiscono per comprarsi la borsetta firmata, figurati.

Dico solo che per me la loro visione della realtà è aberrante, il perché loro sono così non lo so e manco mi frega saperlo.

Mi fa strano, invece, che un uomo o una donna che si fa il culo per portare a casa 1000 euro al mese possa affermare con nonchalance che vendere il proprio corpo è un lavoro come un altro e mi chiedo perché non ci mettiamo tutti a prostituirci anziché fare la spesa al discount e contare ogni centesimo che esce dai nostri portafogli.

Mi interesserebbe saperlo.

E che non mi si dica che c'è chi può farlo e chi no, che è una questione di aspetto fisico.
Il mio ex marito ai tempi ha pagato delle cesse paurose, io in confronto sono Belen.
Quindi vorrei capire perché quando siamo in difficoltà e non riusciamo a pagare l'affitto e fatichiamo a pagare le bollette non proviamo a mettere un paio di annunci per darla/o a pagamento.
O non chiediamo alle nostre figlie, ovviamente.


----------



## birba (6 Maggio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Io non mi sono mai disperata per le studentesse fighe che si prostituiscono per comprarsi la borsetta firmata, figurati.
> 
> Dico solo che per me la loro visione della realtà è aberrante, il perché loro sono così non lo so e manco mi frega saperlo.
> 
> ...


per ogni lavoro ci vuole attitudine
io ho attitudine a studiare e a imparare, nn ho attitudine per i lavori manuali
per me la prostituzione è un lavoro come un altro
fatto da persone che hanno attitudine per quel lavoro
in italia si parla tanto ma alla fine la cultura chiesina ce l'hanno anche quelli che ce l'hanno coi preti
e vengono fuori discorsi come il tuo


----------



## Ataru (6 Maggio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Io non mi sono mai disperata per le studentesse fighe che si prostituiscono per comprarsi la borsetta firmata, figurati.
> 
> Dico solo che per me la loro visione della realtà è aberrante, il perché loro sono così non lo so e manco mi frega saperlo.
> 
> ...


Perché ognuno ha la propria morale, la propria etica, la propria dignità. Il fatto che siano soldi facili non significa che tutti siamo disposti a prostituirci per questo, no?


----------



## Nocciola (6 Maggio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Io non mi sono mai disperata per le studentesse fighe che si prostituiscono per comprarsi la borsetta firmata, figurati.
> 
> Dico solo che per me la loro visione della realtà è aberrante, il perché loro sono così non lo so e manco mi frega saperlo.
> 
> ...


Se tu ti prostituisci per scelta vuole dire che per te prostituirsi è un lavoro come un altro, anzi forse meglio
Io non lo farei mai e preferisco farmi il culo per lo stipendio che prendo. Quello che contesto è che appunto mentre io mi faccio il culo c'è chi fa un lavoro per cui non paga tasse, prostitute e altri lavori mi fanno incazzare allo stesso modo. E se esiste un modo per evitare le donne per strada e sfruttate io lo appoggio totalmente


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Maggio 2014)

Ataru ha detto:


> Perché ognuno ha la propria morale,* la propria etica*, la propria dignità. Il fatto che siano soldi facili non significa che tutti siamo disposti a prostituirci per questo, no?


soprattutto l'etica. C'è gente che va a vendere le armi nei paesi dove c'è in corso una guerra civile, lavoro legale e ben remunerato, io non lo farei.


----------



## birba (6 Maggio 2014)

Ataru ha detto:


> Perché ognuno ha la propria morale, la propria etica, la propria dignità. Il fatto che siano soldi facili non significa che tutti siamo disposti a prostituirci per questo, no?


etica? dignità? morale? nn tutti fanno sesso  solo se sono innamorati


----------



## Ataru (6 Maggio 2014)

biri ha detto:


> etica? dignità? morale? nn tutti fanno sesso  solo se sono innamorati


Dal momento che stiamo parlando di prostituzione, direi che questo è scontato. Io non l'ho detto, in ogni caso.


----------



## birba (6 Maggio 2014)

Ataru ha detto:


> Dal momento che stiamo parlando di prostituzione, direi che questo è scontato. Io non l'ho detto, in ogni caso.


è che la prostituzione viene intesa sempre come una cosa brutta
donne picchiate e obbligate che lo fanno e nn lo vorrebbero fare
e ci sono eh, purtroppo ci sono tante donne che sono costrette
ma ce ne sono tante che scelgono di prostituirsi e lo vivono come un lavoro
e francamente io nn ci vedo niente di male o di vergognoso
se a loro va bene chi sono io per giudicare quello che fanno?


----------



## Ataru (6 Maggio 2014)

E' quello su cui stiamo "litigando" da pagine e pagine


----------



## sienne (6 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non vedo come si possa combattere culturalmente una mentalità aberrante considerandola normale e civile regolamentarla.
> Personalmente non mi interessa vedere dove sono le cause (non le vedo né nella religione né nella medicina che semmai hanno contrastato una mentalità che è anche presente in loro in quanto fatte da esseri umani che nascono in una società che esprime una certa cultura) in questa sede ma non molto neppure in generale perché credo più nella formazione di una diversa cultura che si troverà in contraddizione dialettica con altre culture ma non in contrapposizione cercando nemici da abbattere per non confondere luna e dito.



Ciao

attenzione, c'è da distinguere: ad esempio in Svizzera è regolamentata come un lavoro,
ma nella costituzione rimane scritto, che è immorale. Certo, ha delle conseguenze legali, ciò. 

Si tratta di dare a loro, a chi si prostituisce, la possibilità di mettersi alla pari, 
di non essere delle emarginate, escluse. È un fattore di dare dignità alla persona. 

Non ti credo proprio, che non riconosci, cosa abbia combinato il cristianesimo a riguardo.
E l'eredità di un periodo lunghissimo associato ad un certo tipo di maschilismo ha portato a ciò. 
Le radici contano e come, invece ... perché toccano tanti ambiti della vita. Non solo il sesso. 

Solo una mia opinione, certo. 


sienne


----------



## Nobody (6 Maggio 2014)

biri ha detto:


> è che la prostituzione viene intesa sempre come una cosa brutta
> donne picchiate e obbligate che lo fanno e nn lo vorrebbero fare
> e ci sono eh, purtroppo ci sono tante donne che sono costrette
> ma ce ne sono tante che scelgono di prostituirsi e lo vivono come un lavoro
> ...


se è una libera scelta, non andrebbe giudicata... sono d'accordo con te. Ognuno segue una sua morale... finchè non fai male al prossimo, amen.


----------



## Sole (6 Maggio 2014)

Ataru ha detto:


> Perché ognuno ha la propria morale, la propria etica, la propria dignità. Il fatto che siano soldi facili non significa che tutti siamo disposti a prostituirci per questo, no?


E quindi un lavoro che ha risvolti etici, morali e di dignità non si può definire un lavoro come un altro.

Possiamo pensare che vada regolamentato, possiamo cercare il male minore, possiamo essere a favore della riapertura delle case chiuse eccetera eccetera. Ma non possiamo dire che sia un lavoro come un altro solo per fare i progressisti.

Io andrei a fare pompini a pagamento, se i miei figli fossero alla fame.
Ma mi sentirei di fare una vita di merda, anzi, sotto la merda probabilmente.

Se facessi un lavoro per cui non ho attitudine, probabilmente le sensazioni sarebbero molto diverse.

A me piace chiamare le cose col loro nome, tutto qui.


----------



## birba (6 Maggio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> E quindi un lavoro che ha risvolti etici, morali e di dignità non si può definire un lavoro come un altro.
> 
> Possiamo pensare che vada regolamentato, possiamo cercare il male minore, possiamo essere a favore della riapertura delle case chiuse eccetera eccetera. Ma non possiamo dire che sia un lavoro come un altro solo per fare i progressisti.
> 
> ...


per te ha risvolti etici, morali e di dignità
quello che vale per te nn è detto che valga per tutti


----------



## Sole (6 Maggio 2014)

biri ha detto:


> per te ha risvolti etici, morali e di dignità
> quello che vale per te nn è detto che valga per tutti


Vabbè, ok, hai ragione tu, prostituirsi è un lavoro come un altro.

Visto che io non ho attitudine a fare i pompini a pagamento (solo gratis ) a questo punto mi auguro che mia figlia ce l'abbia e che diventi una pompinara doc e si porti tanti bei soldi a casa. Se fossi Alex augurerei la stessa cosa alle vostre figlie ma mi astengo 

Che devo dirvi, pensavo di essere disinibita e pure un po' zoccola ma è chiaro che qui dentro sono retrograda da paura!

Vabbè, vado a fare un paio di tiri a calcio balilla nel club delle fighe di legno, sempre che Brunetta sia disponibile 

Ciao a tutti :carneval:


----------



## Tubarao (6 Maggio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> E quindi un lavoro che ha risvolti etici, morali e di dignità non si può definire un lavoro come un altro.
> 
> Possiamo pensare che vada regolamentato, possiamo cercare il male minore, possiamo essere a favore della riapertura delle case chiuse eccetera eccetera. Ma non possiamo dire che sia un lavoro come un altro solo per fare i progressisti.
> 
> ...


E' solo una questione di soglie e di livelli. C'è chi le ha più in alto e chi le ha più in basso. E' solo questa la diversità. Esclusivamente questa. E avere queste asticelle in una posizione diversa rispetto ad altri non ci rende né migliori né peggiori.


----------



## birba (6 Maggio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Vabbè, ok, hai ragione tu, prostituirsi è un lavoro come un altro.
> 
> Visto che io non ho attitudine a fare i pompini a pagamento (solo gratis ) a questo punto mi auguro che mia figlia ce l'abbia e che diventi una pompinara doc e si porti tanti bei soldi a casa. Se fossi Alex augurerei la stessa cosa alle vostre figlie ma mi astengo
> 
> ...


poi parliamo tanto dei paesi esteri
vai in germania, lì la prostituzione è legale e ben normata
come in svizzera, come in tanti altri paesi
poi noi restiamo indietro per colpa del papa, dei preti, della chiesa e dello stato
certo


----------



## free (6 Maggio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> E quindi un lavoro che ha risvolti etici, morali e di dignità non si può definire un lavoro come un altro.
> 
> Possiamo pensare che vada regolamentato, possiamo cercare il male minore, possiamo essere a favore della riapertura delle case chiuse eccetera eccetera. Ma non possiamo dire che sia un lavoro come un altro solo per fare i progressisti.
> 
> ...



quoto e aggiungo che secondo me, a parte le schiave, chi si prostituisce o lo fa per guadagnare molto oppure perchè proviene da un ambiente talmente degradato per il quale è una cosa "normale", e purtroppo non ha la capacità di smarcarsene
in entrambi i casi sono delle sottoculturate, le prime vedono solo i soldi, le seconde non vedono vie d'uscita


----------



## Sole (6 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> quoto e aggiungo che secondo me, a parte le schiave, chi si prostituisce o lo fa per guadagnare molto oppure perchè proviene da un ambiente talmente degradato per il quale è una cosa "normale", e purtroppo non ha la capacità di smarcarsene
> in entrambi i casi sono delle sottoculturate, le prime vedono solo i soldi, le seconde non vedono vie d'uscita


Anziché quotarmi, vieni a fare due tiri al calcio balilla con me dai!


----------



## Nobody (6 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E' solo una questione di soglie e di livelli. C'è chi le ha più in alto e chi le ha più in basso. E' solo questa la diversità. Esclusivamente questa. E avere queste asticelle in una posizione diversa rispetto ad altri non ci rende né migliori né peggiori.


sono d'accordo.


----------



## AnnaBlume (6 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> stai scherzando, spero
> bho a me sembra che paragonare qualunque lavoro alla prostituzione facendo finta di ignorare le differenze come se fossero acqua fresca sia un delirio totale


idem, e approvo


----------



## AnnaBlume (6 Maggio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Ma perché, gli uomini ragionano tutti allo stesso modo?
> 
> Tu pensi di capire come ragiona un uomo diverso da te solo perché avete un cazzo e un paio di palle tra le gambe?
> 
> ...



:up::up::up::up::up:


----------



## free (6 Maggio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Anziché quotarmi, vieni a fare due tiri al calcio balilla con me dai!



ben volentieri, mi piace un sacco
ma dove?


----------



## Tubarao (6 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> quoto e aggiungo che secondo me, a parte le schiave, chi si prostituisce o lo fa per guadagnare molto oppure perchè proviene da un ambiente talmente degradato per il quale è una cosa "normale", e purtroppo non ha la capacità di smarcarsene
> in entrambi i casi sono delle sottoculturate, le prime vedono solo i soldi, le seconde non vedono vie d'uscita


Alcune delle storie che si sono lette qui dentro sono molto più anormali (per non usare altri aggettivi).


----------



## Sole (6 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> ben volentieri, mi piace un sacco
> ma dove?


Al club delle fighe di legno!


----------



## Minerva (6 Maggio 2014)

biri ha detto:


> etica? dignità? morale? nn tutti fanno sesso  solo se sono innamorati


e questo che c'entra con la prostituzione?


----------



## birba (6 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> e questo che c'entra con la prostituzione?


c'entra eccome, visto che le prostitute, di solito, coi loro clienti, fanno sesso


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> quoto e aggiungo che secondo me, a parte le schiave, chi si prostituisce o lo fa per guadagnare molto oppure perchè proviene da un ambiente talmente degradato per il quale è una cosa "normale", e purtroppo non ha la capacità di smarcarsene
> in entrambi i casi sono delle sottoculturate, le prime vedono solo i soldi, le seconde non vedono vie d'uscita


Bene. Accertato e condiviso che è una scelta che io o te non faremmo: se una donna vuole farla, perchè deve restare relegata ai margini della società? Perchè non può esercitare DICHIARATAMENTE a casa sua o in un luogo pubblico(inteso come albergo o similare) in cui è previsto possa farlo?
Perchè deve stare in mezzo ad una strada?
L'hai letto il ddl? 
io sì.
Regolamenta i luoghi ove si può esercitare la prostituzione e dove non si può, prevede una tassazione forfettaria con un minimo ed una eventuale associazione cooperativa e richiede per l'esercizio un certificato medico di sana e robusta costituzione oltre all'obbligo del preservativo per le prestazioni.
Inoltre prevede multe PER IL CLIENTE laddove non vengano rispettati luoghi e modalità.
Non prevede un albo professionale o il cavalierato del lavoro.


----------



## free (6 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Alcune delle storie che si sono lette qui dentro sono molto più anormali (per non usare altri aggettivi).



sì ma raramente si parla di soldi in modo continuativo
quando ci sono di mezzo i soldi secondo me è necessario usare estrema cautela, altrimenti si rischia di confondere i lauti guadagni con la libertà (e infatti)


----------



## Minerva (6 Maggio 2014)

biri ha detto:


> c'entra eccome, visto che le prostitute, di solito, coi loro clienti, fanno sesso


spetta che mi scompiscio.


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> spetta che mi scompiscio.


signora, la prego, si ricomponga


----------



## Nocciola (6 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Bene. Accertato e condiviso che è una scelta che io o te non faremmo: se una donna vuole farla, perchè deve restare relegata ai margini della società? Perchè non può esercitare DICHIARATAMENTE a casa sua o in un luogo pubblico(inteso come albergo o similare) in cui è previsto possa farlo?
> Perchè deve stare in mezzo ad una strada?
> L'hai letto il ddl?
> io sì.
> ...


quotone


----------



## free (6 Maggio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Al club delle fighe di legno!



temo di essermelo perso...
c'è ancora posto?


----------



## birba (6 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> spetta che mi scompiscio.


son seduta
scompisciati quanto vuoi


----------



## Tubarao (6 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> sì ma raramente si parla di soldi in modo continuativo
> quando ci sono di mezzo i soldi secondo me è necessario usare estrema cautela, altrimenti si rischia di confondere i lauti guadagni con la libertà (e infatti)


Non hai capito. Provo a spiegarmi meglio: trovo molto più amorali alcune delle storie lette qui dentro dove si è dato via il culo per ammmmmmmore, rispetto alla scelta di darlo via per soldi di molte prostitute.


----------



## free (6 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Non hai capito. Provo a spiegarmi meglio: trovo molto più amorali alcune delle storie lette qui dentro dove si è dato via il culo per ammmmmmmore, rispetto alla scelta di darlo via per soldi di molte prostitute.



io no, e non capisco cosa vuoi dire
anzi direi che quello è un comportamento più libero, perchè appunto non ci sono di mezzo i soldi


----------



## Sole (6 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> temo di essermelo perso...
> c'è ancora posto?


Certo! Noi fighe di legno non siamo mai troppe!


----------



## Nocciola (6 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> io no, e non capisco cosa vuoi dire
> anzi direi che quello è un comportamento più libero, perchè appunto non ci sono di mezzo i soldi


Io no ti seguo
Ripeto non stiamo parlando di prostituzione imposta.


----------



## Tubarao (6 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> io no, e non capisco cosa vuoi dire
> anzi direi che quello è un comportamento più libero, perchè appunto non ci sono di mezzo i soldi


Stiamo parlando di etica, di morale, di dignità.

Secondo il mio modo di vedere le cose, che ovviamente non intendo imporre a te, l'etica, la morale e la dignità di alcuni dei traditori (uomini e donne) che hanno scritto qui dentro è scesa molto più in basso di chi decide di dare via il culo per guadagnare diverse migliaia di euro in tempi brevi.


----------



## free (6 Maggio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io no ti seguo
> Ripeto non stiamo parlando di prostituzione imposta.



intendo dire che secondo me la prostituta che lo fa per guadagnare molto (anzi direi moltissimo, perchè non parliamo di noccioline) è prigioniera del "dio denaro", che è quanto di meno libero mentalmente ci possa essere
e te lo dice una che ai soldi dà molto peso, ma come mezzo per vivere bene, non come fine
la differenza sta in questo: che sempre secondo me prostituirsi è una scelta che ti rema contro e non ti permette di vivere bene, perchè è penalizzante e svilente e ti fa perdere tutto o quasi di bello che c'è nella vita...tranne i soldi


----------



## free (6 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Stiamo parlando di etica, di morale, di dignità.
> 
> Secondo il mio modo di vedere le cose, che ovviamente non intendo imporre a te, l'etica, la morale e la dignità di alcuni dei traditori (uomini e donne) che hanno scritto qui dentro è scesa molto più in basso di chi decide di dare via il culo per guadagnare diverse migliaia di euro in tempi brevi.



discorso difficile perchè sembri dare giudizi morali su scelte personalissime che però, guarda caso, non hanno niente a che vedere con i soldi ma con le vite altrui, di cui tuttavia in fin dei conti non è che ne sappiamo un granchè
invece il punto secondo me è proprio soldi in cambio di sesso, niente di più e niente di meno


----------



## Tubarao (6 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> intendo dire che secondo me la prostituta che lo fa per guadagnare molto (anzi direi moltissimo, perchè non parliamo di noccioline) è prigioniera del "dio denaro", che è quanto di meno libero mentalmente ci possa essere
> e te lo dice una che ai soldi dà molto peso, ma come mezzo per vivere bene, non come fine
> la differenza sta in questo: che sempre secondo me prostituirsi è una scelta che ti rema contro e non ti permette di vivere bene, perchè è penalizzante e svilente e ti fa perdere tutto o quasi di bello che c'è nella vita...tranne i soldi


Ecco. Qui hai, in parte, toccato un punto abbastanza veritiero. La gestione del denaro. E' facile perdersi per strada. Vedi chi in un giorno guadagni 1, e allora spendi 3 perché tanto ti dici: tanto che ci metto a riguadagnarli. E alla fine ti ritrovi in una spirale dalla quale è difficile uscirne senza le ossa rotte. Ma questo vale per tanti tipi di "professione", non solo per la prostituzione. E poi come al solito è sempre tutto molto relativo. Per ogni caso di escort finita male da questo punto di vista, potrei portartene una manager di se stessa che a 30 e passa anni, dopo onorata carriera, non ha più bisogno di lavorare.


----------



## Tubarao (6 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> discorso difficile perchè sembri dare giudizi morali su scelte personalissime che però, guarda caso, non hanno niente a che vedere con i soldi ma con le vite altrui, di cui tuttavia in fin dei conti non è che ne sappiamo un granchè
> invece il punto secondo me è proprio soldi in cambio di sesso, niente di più e niente di meno


Quindi SCEGLIERE (lo metto in maiuscolo perché è poi questo il verbo fondamentale) di fare pompini per soldi è più amorale, antietico, e meno dignitoso di farli al marito dell'amica del cuore, perché nel secondo caso non ci sono i soldi, ma qualcosa d'indefinito che potrebbe essere chiamato sentimento.

Non ce la posso fare.


----------



## free (6 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ecco. Qui hai, in parte, toccato un punto abbastanza veritiero. La gestione del denaro. E' facile perdersi per strada. Vedi chi in un giorno guadagni 1, e allora spendi 3 perché tanto ti dici: tanto che ci metto a riguadagnarli. E alla fine ti ritrovi in una spirale dalla quale è difficile uscirne senza le ossa rotte.* Ma questo vale per tanti tipi di "professione", non solo per la prostituzione*. E poi come al solito è sempre tutto molto relativo. Per ogni caso di escort finita male da questo punto di vista, potrei portartene una manager di se stessa che ha 30 e passa anni, dopo onorata carriera, non ha più bisogno di lavorare.


no, perchè nelle professioni usi (male o bene) il cervello, e non altre parti del corpo
e poi senti, per dirla tutta, io ho visto conoscenti diventare cocainomani e poi prostitute per comprarsi la droga da quegli stronzi di spacciatori, anzi una è tuttora mia amica (non ho pregiudizi, ma certo non la sposerei:singleeye e ogni tanto lo fa... per dirti che non sono cose paragonabili, secondo me
ma anche secondo te, che non mi sembri un bamba e che quindi un po' hai visto, non facciamo finta di non sapere queste cose...difficilmente una si sveglia alla mattina e decide di fare la puttana, ci sono sempre dei motivi per lo più allucinanti che sono tutto fuorchè qualcosa che assomigli anche solo lontanamente alla libertà


----------



## contepinceton (6 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ecco. Qui hai, in parte, toccato un punto abbastanza veritiero. La gestione del denaro. E' facile perdersi per strada. Vedi chi in un giorno guadagni 1, e allora spendi 3 perché tanto ti dici: tanto che ci metto a riguadagnarli. E alla fine ti ritrovi in una spirale dalla quale è difficile uscirne senza le ossa rotte. Ma questo vale per tanti tipi di "professione", non solo per la prostituzione. E poi come al solito è sempre tutto molto relativo. Per ogni caso di escort finita male da questo punto di vista, potrei portartene una manager di se stessa che a 30 e passa anni, dopo onorata carriera, non ha più bisogno di lavorare.


Infatti quelle furbe
investono in immobili
ecco il problema

Io vorrei impiegare quel denaro che ho accumulato
nella carriera no?

Come lo tocco
Befera lo vede

e lì cominciano i tuoi guai...

Invece sulla spirale hai ragione
Vero che puoi guadagnare mille euro al giorno
ma è anche vero che potresti avere esigenza, dopo un lungo lavoro di introspezione personale, 
di spenderne 3 mila al giorno no?

Infine nessuno dice che sto mestiere è legato alla domanda e l'offerta.

Vero che certi uomini pagano bei schei per una ciuladina
Ma tu appunto non devi assomigliare che so, ad Ave Ninchi, Nilde yotti, o a Adele Facio no?

Altrimenti l'uomo non sente in sè nascere il desiderio no?

Troviamo nelle agenzie di escorts
Ultra quarantenni?

Eh?


----------



## free (6 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Quindi SCEGLIERE (lo metto in maiuscolo perché è poi questo il verbo fondamentale) di fare pompini per soldi è più amorale, antietico, e meno dignitoso di farli al marito dell'amica del cuore, perché nel secondo caso non ci sono i soldi, ma qualcosa d'indefinito che potrebbe essere chiamato sentimento.
> 
> Non ce la posso fare.


non parlavo affatto di morale etc., ma di libertà
per me chi fa sesso per guadagnare molto non è libero, anzi e prigioniero (della sua liberissima scelta, ovviamente)


----------



## birba (6 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> non parlavo affatto di morale etc., ma di libertà
> per me chi fa sesso per guadagnare molto non è libero, anzi e prigioniero (della sua liberissima scelta, ovviamente)


c'è anche chi lo fa per sopravvivere e sono meno liberi di chi lo fa per guadagnare tanto
ma lì si inizia a compatire perchè è colpa della situazione


----------



## Minerva (6 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Non hai capito. Provo a spiegarmi meglio: *trovo molto più amorali alcune delle storie lette qui dentro dove si è dato via il culo per ammmmmmmore,* rispetto alla scelta di darlo via per soldi di molte prostitute.


perché?


----------



## Tubarao (6 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> no, perchè nelle professioni usi (male o bene) il cervello, e non altre parti del corpo
> e poi senti, per dirla tutta, io ho visto conoscenti diventare cocainomani e poi prostitute per comprarsi la droga da quegli stronzi di spacciatori, anzi una è tuttora mia amica (non ho pregiudizi, ma certo non la sposerei:singleeye e ogni tanto lo fa... per dirti che non sono cose paragonabili, secondo me
> ma anche secondo te, che non mi sembri un bamba e che quindi un po' hai visto, non facciamo finta di non sapere queste cose...difficilmente una si sveglia alla mattina e decide di fare la puttana, ci sono sempre dei motivi per lo più allucinanti che sono tutto fuorchè qualcosa che assomigli anche solo lontanamente alla libertà


Ho forse negato queste realtà ? No. Sono reali, comuni, frequenti.
Ma non sono le sole.
Nessuno mi toglie dal cervello che una discreta percentuale di quelle che prendono quella decisone la mattina sia anche quella di: "*Ma sti cazzi*, lavoro qualche anno e poi campo di rendita". Come dicevo prima dipende solo dall'altezza dell'asticella che ognuno di noi ha e che dobbiamo superare per pronunciare il neretto.
Poi fra il riuscire e fallire ci passa un'autostrada a 8 corsie.


----------



## Tubarao (6 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> perché?


Specifico più chiaramente nel post dopo.


----------



## free (6 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ho forse negato queste realtà ? No. Sono reali, comuni, frequenti.
> Ma non sono le sole.
> Nessuno mi toglie dal cervello che una discreta percentuale di quelle che prendono quella decisone la mattina sia anche quella di: "*Ma sti cazzi*, lavoro qualche anno e poi campo di rendita". Come dicevo prima* dipende solo dall'altezza dell'asticella che ognuno di noi ha e che dobbiamo superare per pronunciare il neretto.*


e ti pare poco, scusa?

tu non sei una donna, ma prova a pensare di affittare il culo a uomini per qualche anno e poi vivere di rendita:singleeye:


----------



## Tubarao (6 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> e ti pare poco, scusa?
> 
> tu non sei una donna, ma prova a pensare di affittare il culo a uomini per qualche anno e poi vivere di rendita:singleeye:


Ma il fatto che tu non potresti farlo non ti rende migliore di chi ci riesce. Ti rende solo diversa.

Anche io avrei voluto fare l'ala sinistra in Serie A.


----------



## free (6 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma il fatto che tu non potresti farlo non ti rende migliore di chi ci riesce. Ti rende solo diversa.
> 
> Anche io avrei voluto fare l'ala sinistra in Serie A.



certo che sono diversa, io la dò gratis e maneggio solo soldi miei, non sono schiava del denaro a tutti i costi

...a proposito, quando mi liberi stermy??
grazie


----------



## contepinceton (6 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ho forse negato queste realtà ? No. Sono reali, comuni, frequenti.
> Ma non sono le sole.
> Nessuno mi toglie dal cervello che una discreta percentuale di quelle che prendono quella decisone la mattina sia anche quella di: "*Ma sti cazzi*, lavoro qualche anno e poi campo di rendita". Come dicevo prima dipende solo dall'altezza dell'asticella che ognuno di noi ha e che dobbiamo superare per pronunciare il neretto.
> Poi fra il riuscire e fallire ci passa un'autostrada a 8 corsie.


Cosa dice quella che conosco?
Dice che te frega a te se per arrivare dove volevo arrivare ho succhiato cazzi?
Mica sono nata con la camicia io eh?


----------



## Tubarao (6 Maggio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Troviamo nelle agenzie di escorts
> Ultra quarantenni?
> 
> Eh?


Non sottovalutare le MILF


----------



## @lex (6 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> stai scherzando, spero
> bho a me sembra che paragonare qualunque lavoro alla prostituzione facendo finta di ignorare le differenze come se fossero acqua fresca sia un delirio totale


Eh giá..
Qualcuno risponde a questa domanda:"vorreste vostra figlia/o, sorella/fratello ecc.... esercitasse la prostituzione liberamente?" 
Se si, tutti coloro che non la aberrano nel modo in cui spiega brunetta hanno ragione.
Se no, ma comunque sempre sono in disaccordo con lei, mi farei una domanda e soprattutto non tirerei fuori la storia della doppia morale. Che nel caso succitato (?) é leggermente fastidioso da leggere ed é, a mio parere, presente anche se non citata con chiarezza


----------



## Tubarao (6 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> certo che sono diversa,* io la dò gratis* e maneggio solo soldi miei, non sono schiava del denaro a tutti i costi
> 
> ...a proposito, quando mi liberi stermy??
> grazie


E la Escort da 3000 Euro al giorno potrebbe dirti: pensa che scema che sei 

Vedi come tutto è relativo ?


----------



## contepinceton (6 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E la Escort da 3000 Euro al giorno potrebbe dirti: pensa che scema che sei
> 
> Vedi come tutto è relativo ?


Oppure dicono
ma lo vedi sta stronza
che ci fa concorrenza sleale?

Abbattiamola...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## free (6 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E la Escort da 3000 Euro al giorno potrebbe dirti: pensa che scema che sei
> 
> Vedi come tutto è relativo ?



no, perchè io ho sia i soldi che mi bastano per vivere bene e sia un uomo che amo e che mi ama (almeno è quello che percepisco di lui), quindi non mi sembra di essere scema, anzi!


----------



## contepinceton (6 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> no, perchè io ho sia i soldi che mi bastano per vivere bene e sia un uomo che amo e che mi ama (almeno è quello che percepisco di lui), quindi non mi sembra di essere scema, anzi!


Ma giriamo il discorso allora
Che faresti se il tuo uomo ti dicesse
che ha speso 3000 euro per provare la escort di lusso?

Guarda che loro sono bravissime a vendersi
Ti fanno immaginare che proverai l'estasi dei sensi...

Che faresti?


----------



## @lex (6 Maggio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sicuramente non è un lavoro come un altro ma sicuramente ci sono un sacco di donne che* scelgono *di farlo, per un guadagno facile e non tassabile.
> L'altro giorno alle Iene, credo, intervistavano studentesse o neolaureate che passano ogni giorno il confine con la Svizzera dove hanno affittato appartamenti e si prosituiscono per frontalieri, che poi rientrano dalle famiglie in Italia e per gente del luogo
> guadagnano dai 9 ai 10.000 euro al mese puliti. Molte fidanzate, e i fidanzati sono all'oscuro del lavoro che fanno. E alla domanda del perchè questa scelta la risposta è stata proprio la facilità con cui puoi guadagnare rispetto a un lavoro che ti occupa 8 ore al giorno per 1/10 del guadagno.
> Quindi tutto questo disperarsi per loro mi sembra eccessivo.
> Sono totalmente a favore della regolamentazione di un "lavoro" che tanto non si può in alcun modo debellare.


Ma vogliamo dirlo che é, se non aberrante, di un cinismo e di un cattivo gusto fuori dal comune?
L'immagine del frontaliere che tromba magariprima di tornare a casa dai figli é abbastanza vomitevoe


----------



## lothar57 (6 Maggio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma giriamo il discorso allora
> Che faresti se il tuo uomo ti dicesse
> che ha speso 3000 euro per provare la escort di lusso?
> 
> ...



Ola'Contin..e'da mo che nn ci becchiamo...........

Ci vuole un cervello da gallina,per spenderli a mignotte....roba da impotenti mai goduti.Se ne trovano tante gratis..quando calerai a Lotharopoli...ti erudiro'...........at salut:rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> e ti pare poco, scusa?
> 
> tu non sei una donna, ma prova a pensare di affittare il culo a uomini per qualche anno e poi vivere di rendita:singleeye:


prova a pensare di pulire cessi per una vita e poi campare di miseria e magari non ti pare così brutta la prima opzione.
Ma sono SCELTE, discutibili fino a che vuoi, ma quando vengono operate in libertà(e NON è il caso della tua conoscente, schiava di una dipendenza), sono giudicabili solo dalla persona che le opera.
Gli altri possono condividerle o meno e giudicarne le conseguenze, SE queste ricadono su di loro o su terzi.
Perchè di scelte fatte in piena libertà, ad esempio, io ne ho fatte pochissime in età adulta, anche lavorativamente parlando, quindi si parla sempre di libertà relativa.
Una prostituta può pensare che un'operaia fa una vita tristissima, in confronto alla sua, perchè ha parametri di valutazione diversi.


----------



## Sole (6 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> Ma vogliamo dirlo che é, se non aberrante, di un cinismo e di un cattivo gusto fuori dal comune?
> L'immagine del frontaliere che tromba magariprima di tornare a casa dai figli é abbastanza vomitevoe


Ma no dai! Come sei retrogrado e moralista!!
L'Italia va male anche per colpa tua!
Il frontaliere sta solo usufruendo di un servizio prestato da una lavoratrice come un'altra! Mica tradisce la moglie! É solo sesso!

Entra anche tu nel club delle fighe di legno, ti ambienteresti benissimo!


----------



## Tubarao (6 Maggio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ola'Contin..e'da mo che nn ci becchiamo...........
> 
> Ci vuole un cervello da gallina,per spenderli a mignotte....roba da impotenti mai goduti.Se ne trovano tante gratis..quando calerai a Lotharopoli...ti erudiro'...........at salut:rotfl:


Lo dice pure lo sceicco arabo che gliene portano a quattro o cinque ogni sera


----------



## @lex (6 Maggio 2014)

biri ha detto:


> poi parliamo tanto dei paesi esteri
> vai in germania, lì la prostituzione è legale e ben normata
> come in svizzera, come in tanti altri paesi
> poi noi restiamo indietro per colpa del papa, dei preti, della chiesa e dello stato
> certo


Veramente se in italia nessuno si prostituisse saremmo avanti milioni di anni luce


----------



## Minerva (6 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E la Escort da 3000 Euro al giorno potrebbe dirti: *pensa che scema che sei*
> 
> Vedi come tutto è relativo ?


ben contenta di esserlo, fra l'altro


----------



## Nocciola (6 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> Ma vogliamo dirlo che é, se non aberrante, di un cinismo e di un cattivo gusto fuori dal comune?
> L'immagine del frontaliere che tromba magariprima di tornare a casa dai figli é abbastanza vomitevoe


Ma certo che lo è, per me per te e per molti altri
Ma ripeto sono scelte, che non condivido come non ne condivido molte altre.


----------



## Nocciola (6 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> prova a pensare di pulire cessi per una vita e poi campare di miseria e magari non ti pare così brutta la prima opzione.
> Ma sono SCELTE, discutibili fino a che vuoi, ma quando vengono operate in libertà(e NON è il caso della tua conoscente, schiava di una dipendenza), sono giudicabili solo dalla persona che le opera.
> Gli altri possono condividerle o meno e giudicarne le conseguenze, SE queste ricadono su di loro o su terzi.
> Perchè di scelte fatte in piena libertà, ad esempio, io ne ho fatte pochissime in età adulta, anche lavorativamente parlando, quindi si parla sempre di libertà relativa.
> Una prostituta può pensare che un'operaia fa una vita tristissima, in confronto alla sua, perchè ha parametri di valutazione diversi.



lo spieghi molto meglio di me


----------



## free (6 Maggio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma giriamo il discorso allora
> Che faresti se il tuo uomo ti dicesse
> che ha speso 3000 euro per provare la escort di lusso?
> 
> ...


ma mica tutti sono interessati, lui ad es. no, e infatti non è mai successo


----------



## Tubarao (6 Maggio 2014)

A me molte delle cose che ho letto qui riportano alla mente il famosissimo

Mejo un fijo ladro che frocio.


Ma io non ho figli, non posso parlare.


----------



## Ultimo (6 Maggio 2014)

*Speriamo*

Non succeda il casino.

Una volta dissi puttana ad un paio di utenti, successe il casino.

Forse che, la parola, ha una connotazione negativa? si? 

E se ha una connotazione negativa, tutti quelli che adesso hanno scritto il contrario, che faccio li  elenco nel ricordargli cosa successe? 

E non ditemi che era un altro contesto perchè se la parola puttana non avesse un contesto negativo che alcuni qua negano o quasi alterando come siamo soliti fare non avrebbe alzato le antenne nel pronunciamento della parola puttana.


----------



## free (6 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> prova a pensare di pulire cessi per una vita e poi campare di miseria e magari non ti pare così brutta la prima opzione.
> Ma sono SCELTE, discutibili fino a che vuoi, ma quando vengono operate in libertà(e NON è il caso della tua conoscente, schiava di una dipendenza), sono giudicabili solo dalla persona che le opera.
> Gli altri possono condividerle o meno e giudicarne le conseguenze, SE queste ricadono su di loro o su terzi.
> Perchè di scelte fatte in piena libertà, ad esempio, io ne ho fatte pochissime in età adulta, anche lavorativamente parlando, quindi si parla sempre di libertà relativa.
> Una prostituta può pensare che un'operaia fa una vita tristissima, in confronto alla sua, perchè ha parametri di valutazione diversi.



però scusa, ma non se ne può più di questo facile inganno della mente che la scelta sia tra pulire i cessi e fare la prostituta, non è affatto così...perchè allora ti rispondo: se mi fa schifo pulire i cessi non lo faccio e vado a mangiare alla caritas...


----------



## Tubarao (6 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> Veramente se in italia nessuno si prostituisse saremmo avanti milioni di anni luce


Quindi il problema in Italia è la escort che si fa pagare per il sesso, e non i manager alla Maiocchi (vedevo ieri su Report) che scientemente e volontariamente mandano a gambe all'aria aziende floridissime come la SeatPagineGialle mandando famiglie su famiglie in cassa integrazione. Il problema in Italia sono le escort che si fanno pagare per un pompino e non i professionisti che: senza ricevuta costa 1000 con la ricevuta costa 6000, e posso andare avanti per ore.......


----------



## birba (6 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> Veramente se in italia nessuno si prostituisse saremmo avanti milioni di anni luce


se la prostituzione viene chiamato il lavoro più antico del mondo
un motivo ci sarà
e pensare di debellarla mi fa solo venire in mente la merlini
che ha buttato migliaia di donne lungo la strada
dicendo che prostituirsi era contro la morale
sarà anche contro la morale
ma quello è un mercato che nn conosce crisi
in italia e nel mondo


----------



## Sole (6 Maggio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma certo che lo è, per me per te e per molti altri
> Ma ripeto sono scelte, che non condivido come non ne condivido molte altre.


Senti, tutte sono scelte. Sta di fatto che sono scelte squallide che emergono da un mondo squallido. Non certo da un lavoro come un altro.
Poi possiamo edulcorare e regolamentare e girarci intorno.
Ma svuotare ogni scelta di etica e morale è una cosa che proprio non condividerò mai.
Ogni cosa ha un peso, ogni compromesso. Su noi stessi, sugli altri, ogni cosa ha un significato.


----------



## Tubarao (6 Maggio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Senti, tutte sono scelte. Sta di fatto che sono scelte squallide che emergono da un mondo squallido. Non certo da un lavoro come un altro.
> Poi possiamo edulcorare e regolamentare e girarci intorno.
> Ma svuotare ogni scelta di etica e morale è una cosa che proprio non condividerò mai.
> Ogni cosa ha un peso, ogni compromesso. Su noi stessi, sugli altri, ogni cosa ha un significato.


E' qui il punto. Non puoi DECIDERE tu che sono scelte squallide.
Sono squallide secondo il tuo sentire, e questo, invece, è sacrosanto.


----------



## Tubarao (6 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> però scusa, ma non se ne può più di questo facile inganno della mente che la scelta sia tra pulire i cessi e fare la prostituta, non è affatto così...perchè allora ti rispondo: se mi fa schifo pulire i cessi non lo faccio e vado a mangiare alla caritas...


Tu mi devi sempre dire dove parcheggi l'astronave quando vieni a trovarci sul pianeta terra


----------



## birba (6 Maggio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non succeda il casino.
> 
> Una volta dissi puttana ad un paio di utenti, successe il casino.
> 
> ...


intanto nn tutte le puttane fanno le prostitute e nn tutte le prostitute sono puttane
ma se tu usi un certo appellativo lo fai per offendere
è normale che poi dopo una si offenda, nn credi?
inoltre tu fai sembrare che una donna che pensa che la prostituzione sarebbe da legalizzare
sia poi disposta a fare la prostituta
chi l'ha detto? io per esempio difendo la libertà di uomini e donne di mantenersi come credono


----------



## @lex (6 Maggio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Ma no dai! Come sei retrogrado e moralista!!
> L'Italia va male anche per colpa tua!
> Il frontaliere sta solo usufruendo di un servizio prestato da una lavoratrice come un'altra! Mica tradisce la moglie! É solo sesso!
> 
> Entra anche tu nel club delle fighe di legno, ti ambienteresti benissimo!


Ok. Col cazzo di legno mi troverei a mio agio


----------



## birba (6 Maggio 2014)

tutti contro le puttane
e le attrici hard allora?
loro nn fanno sesso per soldi?


----------



## Ataru (6 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> Qualcuno risponde a questa domanda:"vorreste vostra figlia/o, sorella/fratello ecc.... esercitasse la prostituzione liberamente?"
> Se si, tutti coloro che non la aberrano nel modo in cui spiega brunetta hanno ragione.
> Se no, ma comunque sempre sono in disaccordo con lei, mi farei una domanda e soprattutto non tirerei fuori la storia della doppia morale. Che nel caso succitato (?) é leggermente fastidioso da leggere ed é, a mio parere, presente anche se non citata con chiarezza


Ti rispondo io. No, non vorrei. Ma io neanche vado a puttane, se è per questo. Ma il punto è che la mia morale non la devo imporre agli altri.

L'immagine del frontaliere che tromba con una prostituta prima di tornare a casa dai figli per quanto mi riguarda è vomitevole quanto quella del marito che si tromba l'amante prima di fare lo stesso. Ma vedi? E' sempre una questione personale. Quello che è giusto per me può non esserlo per te.


----------



## @lex (6 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> A me molte delle cose che ho letto qui riportano alla mente il famosissimo
> 
> Mejo un fijo ladro che frocio.
> 
> ...


Questo se permetti é molto offensivo. Le virgole metticele tu


----------



## Nocciola (6 Maggio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Senti, tutte sono scelte. Sta di fatto che sono scelte squallide che emergono da un mondo squallido. Non certo da un lavoro come un altro.
> Poi possiamo edulcorare e regolamentare e girarci intorno.
> Ma svuotare ogni scelta di etica e morale è una cosa che proprio non condividerò mai.
> Ogni cosa ha un peso, ogni compromesso. Su noi stessi, sugli altri, ogni cosa ha un significato.


E quindi? 
Non ti seguo. Stabilito che è un lavoro che non farei, che mi auguro che mia nipote (non ho figle femmine) non faccia,
di cosa stiamo discutendo?
Sinceramente tra una prostituta e una che fa pompini per fare carriera o di una che si fa riempire di regali dall'amante, scelgo la prima. 
Siamo partiti dalla regolamentazione e io sono assolutamente per il si.


----------



## @lex (6 Maggio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma certo che lo è, per me per te e per molti altri
> Ma ripeto sono scelte, che non condivido come non ne condivido molte altre.


Certo. Ho detto a suocera perchè nuora intenda


----------



## free (6 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Tu mi devi sempre dire dove parcheggi l'astronave quando vieni a trovarci sul pianeta terra



la parcheggio in divieto di sosta perchè non mi risulta che sia vietata la sosta alle astronavi, quindi i vigili si attaccano

comunque, le vie della prostituzione sono infinite e spesso non partono dalla miseria, secondo me e da quello che ho visto, ma molto più verosimilmente dall'abbaglio di lauti guadagni facili (si fa per dire), o da ambienti purtroppo già degradati


----------



## Nocciola (6 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> Certo. Ho detto a suocera perchè nuora senta



questa era un po' che non la sentivo


----------



## lothar57 (6 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> A me molte delle cose che ho letto qui riportano alla mente il famosissimo
> 
> Mejo un fijo ladro che frocio.
> 
> ...


Ne parlo io e nn posso che approvare.... 

E da padre caro amico,e'sempre stato il mio terrore..x fortuna hanno in testa la gnocca..speriamo siano fedeli pero'.


----------



## Tubarao (6 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> Questo se permetti é molto offensivo. Le virgole metticele tu


Alex, non ho quotato nessuno proprio per evitare fraintendimenti.

Però in certi interventi io ci leggo proprio questo:

Meglio una figlia avvocato che gonfia parcelle che Escort.
Meglio un figlio dentista che non emette fattura che frocio.
Meglio un figlia assenteista sul lavoro che ruba lo stipendio ogni mese che una figlia Escort.
etc
etc
etc


Poi ovviamente questa è solo una mia impressione, e parlandone civilmente, sono ben felice di approfondire e sentire anche campane che non la pensano come me.


----------



## @lex (6 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Quindi il problema in Italia è la escort che si fa pagare per il sesso, e non i manager alla Maiocchi (vedevo ieri su Report) che scientemente e volontariamente mandano a gambe all'aria aziende floridissime come la SeatPagineGialle mandando famiglie su famiglie in cassa integrazione. Il problema in Italia sono le escort che si fanno pagare per un pompino e non i professionisti che: senza ricevuta costa 1000 con la ricevuta costa 6000, e posso andare avanti per ore.......


nessun problema. sei tu che stai facendo il sillogismo


----------



## Nocciola (6 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Alex, non ho quotato nessuno proprio per evitare fraintendimenti.
> 
> Però in certi interventi io ci leggo proprio questo:
> 
> ...


Per quel che mi riguarda, avendo figli, sarebbero 4 delusioni a par misura.


----------



## birba (6 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Alex, non ho quotato nessuno proprio per evitare fraintendimenti.
> 
> Però in certi interventi io ci leggo proprio questo:
> 
> ...


perchè quello che interessa è l'apparenza
vuoi mettere "hai visto, quella ha la figlia avvocato" piuttosto che "hai visto, quella ha la figlia che fa la puttana?"


----------



## Ultimo (6 Maggio 2014)

biri ha detto:


> intanto nn tutte le puttane fanno le prostitute e nn tutte le prostitute sono puttane
> ma se tu usi un certo appellativo lo fai per offendere
> è normale che poi dopo una si offenda, nn credi?
> inoltre tu fai sembrare che una donna che pensa che la prostituzione sarebbe da legalizzare
> ...



Veramente proprio nelle due righe confermi il discorso che facevo. Però sono discorsi vecchi e servivano soltanto per rispondere a chi qua adesso faceva un certo tipo di discorso. Diverso appunto da certi contesti passati.


Bhe se si accetta la prostituzione legalizzata si accetta che con il tempo questa non assuma un contesto negativo. 

Al momento se chiedi ad una donna la possibilità di scegliere tra un lavoro "normale"o  prostituirsi, cosa pensi che scelga? 

Non credo ci siano tante donne che scelgano di prostituirsi potendo o avendo la possibilità di scegliere un lavoro.

Nè credo che legalizzare la prostituzione possa far andare mio figlio a fare sesso sicuro perchè il tutto è legalizzato, o siamo così scemi che non sappiamo guardarci attorno e vedere quante società ditte ecc dovrebbero chiudere se controllati dagli enti predisposti? 

Anche io non mi pongo il problema se una donna decide di prostituirsi, questa avrà le sue ottime ragioni. Ma sono convinto che le ottimi ragioni provengano anche da società che se ne fregano dei cittadini e di dargli un tozzo di pane per campare.


----------



## @lex (6 Maggio 2014)

biri ha detto:


> tutti contro le puttane
> e le attrici hard allora?
> loro nn fanno sesso per soldi?


uguale.
 e non sono contro le puttane. nessuno qui lo è. non voglio offenderti ma non hai capito 'na mazza


----------



## Ultimo (6 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Alex, non ho quotato nessuno proprio per evitare fraintendimenti.
> 
> Però in certi interventi io ci leggo proprio questo:
> 
> ...



Sembra quasi che la figlia della prostituta non rientri nei canoni che tu hai descritto :singleeye:


----------



## @lex (6 Maggio 2014)

biri ha detto:


> perchè quello che interessa è l'apparenza
> vuoi mettere "hai visto, quella ha la figlia avvocato" piuttosto che "hai visto, quella ha la figlia che fa la puttana?"


ma parli per dare fiato alla bocca? personalmente sono l'essere più tollerante di questo mondo fintanto che non rompi il cazzo a me e giudichi me. se mia figlia facesse la prostituta mi dispiacerebbe ma sarebbe comunque mia figlia. la esorterei a fare altro. se continuasse mi chiederei dove ho sbagliato e non me ne fregherebbe un cazzo dell'opinione manco di Gesù in croce. e l'amerei ugualmente. evita di dire puttanate, appunto


----------



## birba (6 Maggio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Veramente proprio nelle due righe confermi il discorso che facevo. Però sono discorsi vecchi e servivano soltanto per rispondere a chi qua adesso faceva un certo tipo di discorso. Diverso appunto da certi contesti passati.
> 
> 
> Bhe se si accetta la prostituzione legalizzata si accetta che con il tempo questa non assuma un contesto negativo.
> ...


ribadisco che tutte le seghe mentali che ci attanagliano sulla prostituzione
sono legate alla cultura che ci portiamo dietro da secoli
in giappone per esempio la gente si legge le riviste porno sulla monorotaia
mentre da noi vaneggiare un regolamento della prostituzione viene visto come la morte del mondo
quando a puttane ci va mezza italia, visto il giro di soldi che c'è dietro
allora, visto che nonostante tutte le leggi repressive che si cerca di attuare
sto commercio continua a prospera, normiamolo, legalizziamolo, diamogli un "verso"
nn continuiamo a nascondere la testa sotto la sabbia della falsa moralità
perchè come diceva tubarao, nessuno vuole la figlia che fa la puttana
ma se fa pompini per farsi assumere in fabbrica e nn farsi licenziare, va bene


----------



## Nobody (6 Maggio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> *Senti, tutte sono scelte. Sta di fatto che sono scelte squallide che emergono da un mondo squallido. Non certo da un lavoro come un altro.*
> Poi possiamo edulcorare e regolamentare e girarci intorno.
> Ma svuotare ogni scelta di etica e morale è una cosa che proprio non condividerò mai.
> Ogni cosa ha un peso, ogni compromesso. Su noi stessi, sugli altri, ogni cosa ha un significato.


Sono scelte... per me è squallida, concordo. Ma sono favorevole alla scelta... per me è squallido abortire, ma sono favorevole alla scelta... è squallido tradire, magari per anni il partner... è squallido drogarsi, ma sarei favorevole ad una liberalizzazione graduale e controllata. 
Svuotare le scelte da una morale che vuol farsi universale è sacrosanto, altrimenti non ci sarebbero più scelte. Ognuno nei limiti etici (non morali), deve poter scegliere tranquillamente anche lo squallore. 
Il vero dilemma è dove cominci l'etica e dove finisca la morale.


----------



## @lex (6 Maggio 2014)

Ataru ha detto:


> Ti rispondo io. No, non vorrei. Ma io neanche vado a puttane, se è per questo. Ma il punto è che la mia morale non la devo imporre agli altri.
> 
> L'immagine del frontaliere che tromba con una prostituta prima di tornare a casa dai figli per quanto mi riguarda è *vomitevole quanto quella del marito che si tromba l'amante prima di fare lo stesso*. Ma vedi? E' sempre una questione personale. Quello che è giusto per me può non esserlo per te.


scusa, ma è proprio a me che lo stai dicendo? non mi conosci allora


----------



## Ataru (6 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> se mia figlia facesse la prostituta mi dispiacerebbe ma sarebbe comunque mia figlia. la esorterei a fare altro. se continuasse mi chiederei dove ho sbagliato e non me ne fregherebbe un cazzo dell'opinione manco di Gesù in croce. e l'amerei ugualmente.


:up:


----------



## birba (6 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> ma parli per dare fiato alla bocca? personalmente sono l'essere più tollerante di questo mondo fintanto che non rompi il cazzo a me e giudichi me. se mia figlia facesse la prostituta mi dispiacerebbe ma sarebbe comunque mia figlia. la esorterei a fare altro. se continuasse mi chiederei dove ho sbagliato e non me ne fregherebbe un cazzo dell'opinione manco di Gesù in croce. e l'amerei ugualmente. evita di dire puttanate, appunto


scusa, ma rompo il cazzo a te??????? io ho risposto a tubarao
e per cortesia, visto che non ci conosciamo, vediamo di mantenere le distanze
io sono una persona educata e nn scendo a certi livelli
mi fa piacere se chi mi quota mantenga lo stesso contegno
grazie


----------



## @lex (6 Maggio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> E quindi?
> Non ti seguo. Stabilito che è un lavoro che non farei, che mi auguro che mia nipote (non ho figle femmine) non faccia,
> di cosa stiamo discutendo?
> Sinceramente tra una prostituta e una che fa pompini per fare carriera o di una che si fa riempire di regali dall'amante, scelgo la prima.
> Siamo partiti dalla regolamentazione e io sono assolutamente per il si.


ma IN LINEA DI RPINCIPIO (il grassetto non è casuale) perché si deve scegliere? non capisco


----------



## Ataru (6 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> scusa, ma è proprio a me che lo stai dicendo? non mi conosci allora


No, e mi scuso per il fraintendimento. Era un discorso generale.


----------



## @lex (6 Maggio 2014)

biri ha detto:


> scusa, ma rompo il cazzo a te??????? io ho risposto a tubarao
> e per cortesia, visto che non ci conosciamo, vediamo di mantenere le distanze
> io sono una persona educata e nn scendo a certi livelli
> mi fa piacere se chi mi quota mantenga lo stesso contegno
> grazie


rispondevi a qualcosa che tubarao metteva in relazione ad una mia risposta. mi scuso madame de stael


----------



## AnnaBlume (6 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> ma IN LINEA DI RPINCIPIO (il grassetto non è casuale) perché si deve scegliere? non capisco


m'hai tolto le parole di bocca


----------



## birba (6 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> rispondevi a qualcosa che tubarao metteva in relazione ad una mia risposta. mi scuso madame de stael


io ho risposto a tubarao
nn posso mettermi a fare l'elenco di tutte le risposte collegate ad un post
cmq basta un pizzico di educazione, nn credo che sia difficile per nessuno


----------



## free (6 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Alex, non ho quotato nessuno proprio per evitare fraintendimenti.
> 
> Però in certi interventi io ci leggo proprio questo:
> 
> ...


ma non diciamo sciocchezze, se mia figlia facesse la puttana mi preoccuperei per il suo futuro che vedrei a tinte fosche per quanto riguarda la vita sentimentale e la sua futura famiglia per quando non ci sarò più io
se invece facesse tarocchi vari ed eventuali sul lavoro, sarebbe una delusione grande che però contrasterebbe sull'opportunità o meno di mettere il becco in situazioni lavorative che si gestisce lei, anche se in modo non onesto, e se è il caso pagherà per quello che fa
invece se fa la prostituta ,a me come madre sembrerebbe che sta già pagando, insensatamente


----------



## Ultimo (6 Maggio 2014)

biri ha detto:


> ribadisco che tutte le seghe mentali che ci attanagliano sulla prostituzione
> sono legate alla cultura che ci portiamo dietro da secoli
> in giappone per esempio la gente si legge le riviste porno sulla monorotaia
> mentre da noi vaneggiare un regolamento della prostituzione viene visto come la morte del mondo
> ...



Non ho capito, non mi sembra stiamo andando avanti nel discorso, siamo fermi nello stesso punto. 

Comunque, il giappone non è l'italia. Questo non vuol dare nè all'uno nè all'altro una connotazione negativa o positiva o viceversa. Intanto qua siamo in italia e una certa morale c'è, se usata nel giusto modo la morale ha un aspetto positivo. 

L'esempio di tubarao non è di certo condiviso da me. Nè in un caso nè nell'altro sarei felice di avere una figlia che come scelte ha queste due opzioni. però se vuoi posso scrivertene qualcuna ipotetica anche io, stavolta a favore di quella tanta conclamata moralità. A cui io comunque tengo.


----------



## birba (6 Maggio 2014)

insomma, le donne sono contrarie alla prostituzione
gli uomini sono contrari alla prostituzione
eppure la prostituzione continua a prosperare
mi sembra come quando berlusconi vinse le elezioni
che nessuno aveva votato per lui 
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## @lex (6 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> ma parli per dare fiato alla bocca? personalmente sono l'essere più tollerante di questo mondo fintanto che non rompi il cazzo a me e giudichi me. se mia figlia facesse la prostituta mi dispiacerebbe ma sarebbe comunque mia figlia. la esorterei a fare altro. se continuasse mi chiederei dove ho sbagliato e non me ne fregherebbe un cazzo dell'opinione manco di Gesù in croce. *e l'amerei ugualmente*. evita di dire puttanate, appunto


mi autocito per correggere. e il mio amore non sarebbe in discussione. né prima né durante né dopo, nel caso...


----------



## @lex (6 Maggio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> m'hai tolto le parole di bocca


se vuoi te le restituisco


----------



## @lex (6 Maggio 2014)

biri ha detto:


> insomma, le donne sono contrarie alla prostituzione
> gli uomini sono contrari alla prostituzione
> eppure la prostituzione continua a prosperare
> mi sembra come quando berlusconi vinse le elezioni
> ...


ma cosa vuoi dire? che chi non vorrebbe che le donne si prostituissero è un ipocrita? perché non capisco con queste frasi cosa vuoi intendere? che tu sei progressista e gli altri retrogradi? guarda che è il contrario


----------



## birba (6 Maggio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non ho capito, non mi sembra stiamo andando avanti nel discorso, siamo fermi nello stesso punto.
> 
> Comunque, il giappone non è l'italia. Questo non vuol dare nè all'uno nè all'altro una connotazione negativa o positiva o viceversa. Intanto qua siamo in italia e una certa morale c'è, se usata nel giusto modo la morale ha un aspetto positivo.
> 
> L'esempio di tubarao non è di certo condiviso da me. Nè in un caso nè nell'altro sarei felice di avere una figlia che come scelte ha queste due opzioni. però se vuoi posso scrivertene qualcuna ipotetica anche io, stavolta a favore di quella tanta conclamata moralità. A cui io comunque tengo.


è la morale data dalla chiesa, quella cosa che tutti denigrano
ho preso d'esempio il giappone proprio perchè nn è stato toccato dalla morale cristiana
e quindi vive il sesso in maniera del tutto diversa da come la viviamo noi

in ogni caso io continuo ad essere favorevole ad una legalizzazione della prostituzione
ci sono uomini e donne che quotidianamente fanno questo mestiere
vivono bene e hanno un sacco di soldi
è evidente che c'è domanda, altrimenti tutta quest'offerta resterebbe a bocca asciutta
morale o meno


----------



## AnnaBlume (6 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> se vuoi te le restituisco



no, no, stai andando benissimo


----------



## Sole (6 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma non diciamo sciocchezze, se mia figlia facesse la puttana mi preoccuperei per il suo futuro che vedrei a tinte fosche per quanto riguarda la vita sentimentale e la sua futura famiglia per quando non ci sarò più io
> se invece facesse tarocchi vari ed eventuali sul lavoro, sarebbe una delusione grande che però contrasterebbe sull'opportunità o meno di mettere il becco in situazioni lavorative che si gestisce lei, anche se in modo non onesto, e se è il caso pagherà per quello che fa
> invece se fa la prostituta ,a me come madre sembrerebbe che sta già pagando, insensatamente


Parole verissime, che condivido pienamente.
Però...se sapessi che mia figlia agisce in modo disonesto, sul lavoro o nelle relazioni affettive, io il becco ce lo metterei lo stesso e due calci in culo non glieli toglierebbe nessuno, questo è poco ma sicuro. Mi brucerebbe troppo per stare zitta, mi conosco.


----------



## @lex (6 Maggio 2014)

biri ha detto:


> io ho risposto a tubarao
> nn posso mettermi a fare l'elenco di tutte le risposte collegate ad un post
> cmq basta un pizzico di educazione, nn credo che sia difficile per nessuno


figurati...scusami, sostituisci puttanate con inesattezze..va bene così? vedo che la forma è il tuo primo pensiero. niente di male. mi devo solo un po' adattare alla tua forma. chiedo perdono


----------



## Tubarao (6 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma non diciamo sciocchezze, se mia figlia facesse la puttana mi preoccuperei per il suo futuro che vedrei a tinte fosche per quanto riguarda la vita sentimentale e la sua futura famiglia per quando non ci sarò più io
> se invece facesse tarocchi vari ed eventuali sul lavoro, sarebbe una delusione grande che però contrasterebbe sull'opportunità o meno di mettere il becco in situazioni lavorative che si gestisce lei, anche se in modo non onesto, e se è il caso pagherà per quello che fa
> invece se fa la prostituta ,a me come madre sembrerebbe che sta già pagando, insensatamente


Quindi, parafrasando il post di prima concordi anche tu:

Meglio ladro che frocio.

Giusto ?


----------



## @lex (6 Maggio 2014)

Ataru ha detto:


> No, e mi scuso per il fraintendimento. Era un discorso generale.


ok


----------



## Ultimo (6 Maggio 2014)

biri ha detto:


> insomma, le donne sono contrarie alla prostituzione
> gli uomini sono contrari alla prostituzione
> eppure la prostituzione continua a prosperare
> mi sembra come quando berlusconi vinse le elezioni
> ...






Anche perchè tutti o quasi alla fine diciamo che la scelta di fare la prostituta se è voluta allora ok, prostituta sia. 

Ma non è così, facile lavarsene le mani, bisogna vedere quali motivi hanno portato una donna a prostituirsi. Di certo la società ne contribuisce, e guarda caso la società siamo noi. :singleeye:

E la società legalizzandola non risolve, se ne ri lava nuovamente le mani.


----------



## @lex (6 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Quindi, parafrasando il post di prima concordi anche tu:
> 
> Meglio ladro che frocio.
> 
> Giusto ?


e daje!!! no. è solo non prostituta. punto. finita lì. a parte che mio figlio meglio frocio che ladro, se ne avessi. per te è lo stesso?


----------



## birba (6 Maggio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Anche perchè tutti o quasi alla fine diciamo che la scelta di fare la prostituta se è voluta allora ok, prostituta sia.
> 
> Ma non è così, facile lavarsene le mani, bisogna vedere quali motivi hanno portato una donna a prostituirsi. Di certo la società ne contribuisce, e guarda caso la società siamo noi. :singleeye:
> 
> E la società legalizzandola non risolve, se ne ri lava nuovamente le mani.


eh no,  i motivi per cui le persone fanno le loro scelte nn sono problema mio
quello che mi può interessare, semmai, è che siano scelte libere


----------



## lothar57 (6 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Quindi, parafrasando il post di prima concordi anche tu:
> 
> Meglio ladro che frocio.
> 
> Giusto ?


applauso!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!solo un demente puo'non concordare


----------



## Minerva (6 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> A me molte delle cose che ho letto qui riportano alla mente il famosissimo
> 
> Mejo un fijo ladro che frocio.
> 
> ...


direi che sei completamente fuori strada: per me è meglio un figlio onesto...che sia omosessuale o etero


----------



## Ultimo (6 Maggio 2014)

biri ha detto:


> è la morale data dalla chiesa, quella cosa che tutti denigrano
> ho preso d'esempio il giappone proprio perchè nn è stato toccato dalla morale cristiana
> e quindi vive il sesso in maniera del tutto diversa da come la viviamo noi
> 
> ...



Uhm.. biri ma tu vivi in giappone o in italia? 

Siamo in italia, la religione cattolica esiste, la morale esiste e a tanti va bene se usata nella giusta maniera e non esasperata da concetti strani obsoleti e da condannare che la chiesa impone. Chissenefrega della chiesa, se dovessimo aderire a tutto quello che ci dice voi donne ad esempio dovreste pulirci le scarpe con la lingua ( scusami l'espressione forte) ma io oltre ad essere cattolico ho un cervello che " a parere mio":smile: mi funziona, quindi par condicio, a giorni alterni ci laviamo le scarpe

Che ci sia offerta è chiaro come è altrettanto chiaro che con la legalizzazione di chiaro ci sarebbe poco visto gli esempi di ospedali che doivrebbero chiudere per sporcizia, mancanza di personale fisico e qualificato, e blablabla...


----------



## Ultimo (6 Maggio 2014)

biri ha detto:


> eh no,  i motivi per cui le persone fanno le loro scelte nn sono problema mio
> quello che mi può interessare, semmai, è che siano scelte libere



Ah..! non sono problemi tuoi? ok. Io li sento anche miei se una donna è costretta a prostituirsi, e ti garantisco che per quanto sia una scelta voluta, è condizionata dalla società e quindi da noi. Ricordi quello che ti scrissi qualche post fa?


----------



## @lex (6 Maggio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> applauso!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!solo un demente puo'non concordare


sei una macchietta lothar:sonar:


----------



## Ultimo (6 Maggio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> applauso!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!solo un demente puo'non concordare



Ribadendo che nello scegliere metterei altre opzioni, tipo: vuoi un figlio medico oppure ingegnere? 

Lothar ma sei vero ? madonnasantasantarosaliamaronnaocarmine.


----------



## birba (6 Maggio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Uhm.. biri ma tu vivi in giappone o in italia?
> 
> Siamo in italia, la religione cattolica esiste, la morale esiste e a tanti va bene se usata nella giusta maniera e non esasperata da concetti strani obsoleti e da condannare che la chiesa impone. Chissenefrega della chiesa, se dovessimo aderire a tutto quello che ci dice voi donne ad esempio dovreste pulirci le scarpe con la lingua ( scusami l'espressione forte) ma io oltre ad essere cattolico ho un cervello che " a parere mio":smile: mi funziona, quindi par condicio, a giorni alterni ci laviamo le scarpe
> 
> Che ci sia offerta è chiaro come è altrettanto chiaro che con la legalizzazione di chiaro ci sarebbe poco visto gli esempi di ospedali che doivrebbero chiudere per sporcizia, mancanza di personale fisico e qualificato, e blablabla...


purtroppo sopravvivo in italia


----------



## birba (6 Maggio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ah..! non sono problemi tuoi? ok. Io li sento anche miei se una donna è costretta a prostituirsi, e ti garantisco che per quanto sia una scelta voluta, è condizionata dalla società e quindi da noi. Ricordi quello che ti scrissi qualche post fa?


ho scritto chiaramente che devono essere scelte libere
e tu mi parli di costrizione


----------



## @lex (6 Maggio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ribadendo che nello scegliere metterei altre opzioni, tipo: vuoi un figlio medico oppure ingegnere?
> 
> Lothar ma sei vero ? madonnasantasantarosaliamaronnaocarmine.


purtroppo credo di si. perlomeno credo che sia vero quello che pensa. ed è agghiacciante. quello che fa (o dice di fare)poi è un altro discorso.


----------



## Tubarao (6 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> e daje!!! no. è solo non prostituta. punto. finita lì. a parte che mio figlio meglio frocio che ladro, se ne avessi. per te è lo stesso?





Minerva ha detto:


> direi che sei completamente fuori strada: per me è meglio un figlio onesto...che sia omosessuale o etero


Ma io sono d'accordo con voi. Ma ciò non toglie che il senso di molti interventi è proprio questo.

Sono il primo a dire che per certe cose ci vuole una certa dose di pelo sullo stomaco che non è per tutti.
Sono il primo a dire che una figlia che da un giorno all'altro decide da vivere facendo la escort sebbene possa fare di tutto, eehhh parliamone, non deve essere per niente facile.

Ma qui, parlando in generale, su un thread di un forum, bollare come *squallide, amorali, indegne*, persone che, non costringendo nessuno e non facendo male a nessuno, decidono di guadagnarsi da vivere facendo un certo tipo di lavoro, bhe, SECONDO ME, prima di arrivare alla definizione di squallido, la lista dei lavori, e delle azioni, possibili è molto lunga prima di arrivare alla escort, o pornostar, etc etc.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> prova a pensare di pulire cessi per una vita e poi campare di miseria e magari non ti pare così brutta la prima opzione.
> Ma sono SCELTE, discutibili fino a che vuoi, ma quando vengono operate in libertà(e NON è il caso della tua conoscente, schiava di una dipendenza), sono giudicabili solo dalla persona che le opera.
> Gli altri possono condividerle o meno e giudicarne le conseguenze, SE queste ricadono su di loro o su terzi.
> Perchè di scelte fatte in piena libertà, ad esempio, io ne ho fatte pochissime in età adulta, anche lavorativamente parlando, quindi si parla sempre di libertà relativa.
> Una prostituta può pensare che un'operaia fa una vita tristissima, in confronto alla sua, perchè ha parametri di valutazione diversi.


Ma sono scelte che sempre si possono fare?
Dipende no?

Cioè una può scegliere finchè vuole
Ma se non trova clienti la vedo dura.


----------



## Ultimo (6 Maggio 2014)

biri ha detto:


> ho scritto chiaramente che devono essere scelte libere
> e tu mi parli di costrizione



Si parlo di costrizione. ne sono convinto, sono stavolta presuntuosamente convinto, perchè una donna se avesse la possibilità di scegliere non farebbe la prostituta.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (6 Maggio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ne parlo io e nn posso che approvare....
> 
> E da padre caro amico,e'sempre stato il mio terrore..x fortuna hanno in testa la gnocca..speriamo siano fedeli pero'.


Fai schifo


----------



## contepinceton (6 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma mica tutti sono interessati, lui ad es. no, e infatti non è mai successo


Ma uffi
Poniamo per assurdo che...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## @lex (6 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma io sono d'accordo con voi. Ma ciò non toglie che il senso di molti interventi è proprio questo.
> 
> Sono il primo a dire che per certe cose ci vuole una certa dose di pelo sullo stomaco che non è per tutti.
> Sono il primo a dire che una figlia che da un giorno all'altro decide da vivere facendo la escort sebbene possa fare di tutto, eehhh parliamone, non deve essere per niente facile.
> ...


amorali e indegne nessuno lo ha scritto. squallide..solo squallide.... ribadisco. se mia figlia facesse questa scelta sarebbe una scelta squallida.


----------



## Minerva (6 Maggio 2014)

augurati che abbiano cervello, al contrario di te





lothar57 ha detto:


> Ne parlo io e nn posso che approvare....
> 
> E da padre caro amico,e'sempre stato il mio terrore*..x fortuna hanno in testa la gnocca*..speriamo siano fedeli pero'.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (6 Maggio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> applauso!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!solo un demente puo'non concordare


Fai schifo


----------



## @lex (6 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> augurati che abbiano cervello, al contrario di te


che peraltro non può averci la gnocca nel cervello. una gnocca lì dentro non ci sta


----------



## Ultimo (6 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma io sono d'accordo con voi. Ma ciò non toglie che il senso di molti interventi è proprio questo.
> 
> Sono il primo a dire che per certe cose ci vuole una certa dose di pelo sullo stomaco che non è per tutti.
> Sono il primo a dire che una figlia che da un giorno all'altro decide da vivere facendo la escort sebbene possa fare di tutto, eehhh parliamone, non deve essere per niente facile.
> ...





Vale un po per tutto, a questo punto potremmo dire la stessa cosa su tutto, quindi non discuterne.


----------



## @lex (6 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> che peraltro non può averci la gnocca nel cervello. una gnocca lì dentro non ci sta


imtesa come parte anatomica naturalmente


----------



## Tubarao (6 Maggio 2014)

E poi, e qui sono consapevole che mi arriveranno strali da ogni dove, ma tanto per oggi è l'ultimo post , al massimo se ne parla domani  ho anche un'altra sensazione.

m'immagino il forum (non esistevano ma facciamo finta ) di donnaitaliana.it di 30 o 40 anni fa, nel thread sull'aborto: chissà in quanti anno dato delle indegne, amorali e squallide a chi era favorevole, o abbia usufruito, di una delle più grandi conquiste della donna in questo secolo.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Maggio 2014)

biri ha detto:


> se la prostituzione viene chiamato il lavoro più antico del mondo
> un motivo ci sarà
> e pensare di debellarla mi fa solo venire in mente la merlini
> che ha buttato migliaia di donne lungo la strada
> ...


Ma sono andato a leggermi cose.
Le case chiuse
erano un posto dove tu entravi
e non potevi più uscire.

In poche parole 
ti era garantito vitto e alloggio
Ti sfamavi e ti vestivi

Ma il grosso del guadagno andava
alla tenutaria

Per esempio molte signore venete
in gioventù andavano a servizio
a Milano, a Torino ecc..ecc..

Andare a servizio
leggi a fare la serva
era un sistema per sfamarsi
e non per guadagnare

Senza regola nè contributi
Ti ammalavi eri su una strada.

Poi se avevi fortuna
trovavi un baldo giovine 
che ti maritava e piantavi su famiglia

Il primo passo per l'emancipazione 
femminile è stata la fabbrica.

Le donne lasciano il focolare domestico
ed entrano gloriose in opificio

perchè erano meno costose
quindi più sfruttate

o perchè uomini erano in guerra.


----------



## lothar57 (6 Maggio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ribadendo che nello scegliere metterei altre opzioni, tipo: vuoi un figlio medico oppure ingegnere?
> 
> Lothar ma sei vero ? madonnasantasantarosaliamaronnaocarmine.


D ultimo secondo posso volere 1 figlio ladro???...pensa un po'mi e'successa tante volte di rendere il resto eccessivo,al benzinaio,o alla cassiera!E'estremizzazione...contro gli omo non nulla,anzi ho 2 grand amici cosi'..ma in casa no eh....


----------



## contepinceton (6 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E' qui il punto. Non puoi DECIDERE tu che sono scelte squallide.
> Sono squallide secondo il tuo sentire, e questo, invece, è sacrosanto.


Ma comunque sono SCELTE
dettate dalla situazione no?

NOn libere

Sapessi quante volte ho scelto liberamente
di diventar milionario

cantando la canzone di Leporello no?


----------



## Ultimo (6 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> imtesa come parte anatomica naturalmente


Non ho capito, puoi rispiegare? :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## free (6 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Quindi, parafrasando il post di prima concordi anche tu:
> 
> Meglio ladro che frocio.
> 
> Giusto ?



no, perchè non mi risulta che tutti i gay si prostituiscano


----------



## @lex (6 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E poi, e qui sono consapevole che mi arriveranno strali da ogni dove, ma tanto per oggi è l'ultimo post , al massimo se ne parla domani  ho anche un'altra sensazione.
> 
> m'immagino il forum (non esistevano ma facciamo finta ) di donnaitaliana.it di 30 o 40 anni fa, nel thread sull'aborto: chissà in quanti anno dato delle indegne, amorali e squallide a chi era favorevole, o abbia usufruito, di una delle più grandi conquiste della donna in questo secolo.


aridaje!!!

nessuno ha scritto indegne o amorali. ma che d'è? mo' ti inventi cose per rafforzare il pensiero?
e poi, in particolare a chi pensa che la prostituzione non sia un bene, gli/le stai dando del forcaiolo? non è così


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (6 Maggio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> D ultimo secondo posso volere 1 figlio ladro???...pensa un po'mi e'successa tante volte di rendere il resto eccessivo,al benzinaio,o alla cassiera!E'estremizzazione...contro gli omo non nulla,anzi ho 2 grand amici cosi'..ma in casa no eh....


In casa no eh! E se ti "capita"? Che fai? Lo disconosci?


----------



## Ultimo (6 Maggio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> D ultimo secondo posso volere 1 figlio ladro???...pensa un po'mi e'successa tante volte di rendere il resto eccessivo,al benzinaio,o alla cassiera!E'estremizzazione...contro gli omo non nulla,anzi ho 2 grand amici cosi'..ma in casa no eh....



E' già una conquista quello che hai scritto. Anche un controsenso che peggiora la tua situazione di uomo che non ha la capacità di confrontarsi con il reale e di dire agli amici omosessuali che hai, quello che hai appena scritto.


----------



## free (6 Maggio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Parole verissime, che condivido pienamente.
> Però...se sapessi che mia figlia agisce in modo disonesto, sul lavoro o nelle relazioni affettive, io il becco ce lo metterei lo stesso e due calci in culo non glieli toglierebbe nessuno, questo è poco ma sicuro. Mi brucerebbe troppo per stare zitta, mi conosco.



io sarei più titubante se non conosco il lavoro che fa, o cosa combina in altri campi, solo per quello
non vorrei partire in quarta magari avendo capito una cosa per un'altra
invece riguardo alla prostituzione non è che ci sia molto da capire, secondo me


----------



## birba (6 Maggio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Si parlo di costrizione. ne sono convinto, sono stavolta presuntuosamente convinto, perchè una donna se avesse la possibilità di scegliere non farebbe la prostituta.


mah... secondo me se fosse legale
ci sarebbero tante donne in più a farlo


----------



## Tubarao (6 Maggio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *Ma comunque sono SCELTE
> dettate dalla situazione no?*
> 
> NOn libere
> ...


Questo lo dici tu.

Fatti un giro nei vari FKK tedeschi o cechi o svizzeri. Pieni di Italiane, magari studentesse universitarie, che arrotondano i soldi che mamma e papà mandano per mantenersi agli studi, facendosi 4 o 5 clienti nel weekend. Ovviamente decidendo chi dove come e quando.


----------



## Ultimo (6 Maggio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma comunque sono SCELTE
> dettate dalla situazione no?
> 
> NOn libere
> ...





Esatto, sono scelte, ma non libere..!


----------



## Tubarao (6 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> aridaje!!!
> 
> nessuno ha scritto indegne o amorali. ma che d'è? mo' ti inventi cose per rafforzare il pensiero?
> e poi, in particolare a chi pensa che la prostituzione non sia un bene, gli/le stai dando del forcaiolo? non è così


E' stato scritto.  Moo ricordo. Da qualche parte ma è stato scritto


----------



## @lex (6 Maggio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> D ultimo secondo posso volere 1 figlio ladro???...pensa un po'mi e'successa tante volte di rendere il resto eccessivo,al benzinaio,o alla cassiera!E'estremizzazione...contro gli omo non nulla,anzi ho 2 grand amici cosi'..ma in casa no eh....


tubarao, è con questi qui che dovresti discutere ma capisco anche te. cazzo discuti con un limitato intellettivamente?
in ogni caso questa è una delle peggiori cose che si possano leggere. caro felino, ti meriteresti non due figli maschi gay, ma direttamente (secondo la TUA idea, non la mia) due transessuali solo per aver non dico scritto ma solo pensato quello che hai poi tradotto in lettere


----------



## @lex (6 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E' stato scritto.  Moo ricordo. Da qualche parte ma è stato scritto


quota, bugiardo!


----------



## Ultimo (6 Maggio 2014)

biri ha detto:


> mah... secondo me se fosse legale
> ci sarebbero tante donne in più a farlo



Non lo so, forse si forse no. Una cosa è sicura, queste case legalizzate troverebbero la maniera per evadere non solo a livello fiscale ma anche a livello di controlli per malattie contraibili sessualmente ecc ecc... Come succede  ovunque e d'ovunque.


----------



## @lex (6 Maggio 2014)

biri ha detto:


> mah... secondo me se fosse legale
> ci sarebbero tante donne in più a farlo


ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
a regà, se si pagano le tasse, frotte di donne a prostituirsi.
mah!


----------



## Minerva (6 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Questo lo dici tu.
> 
> Fatti un giro nei vari FKK tedeschi o cechi o svizzeri. Pieni di Italiane, magari studentesse universitarie, che arrotondano i soldi che mamma e papà mandano per mantenersi agli studi, facendosi 4 o 5 clienti nel weekend. Ovviamente decidendo chi dove come e quando.


avrei pudore a chiamarla libertà


----------



## contepinceton (6 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Questo lo dici tu.
> 
> Fatti un giro nei vari FKK tedeschi o cechi o svizzeri. Pieni di Italiane, magari studentesse universitarie, che arrotondano i soldi che mamma e papà mandano per mantenersi agli studi, facendosi 4 o 5 clienti nel weekend. Ovviamente decidendo chi dove come e quando.


Volevo dire appunto
che se sei la rumena con cento chili per gamba
o hai una certa età

la vedo dura scegliere di fare quel mestiere...

Gli uomini vanno nei FKK
ma dentro ci sono donne

fatte in un certo modo
e di una certa età.

Altrimenti uno s'incazza e dice
Ma sono entrato in una casa di riposo?

Anche per fare la prostituta ci vogliono i numeri
E mi fa tanto specie che si indignino le donne
che non sarebbero mai capaci di fare sto lavoro.


----------



## Ultimo (6 Maggio 2014)

I nostri cari politici già rubano a tignitè e sono straricchi con il nostro sudore dio cittadini e lavoratori.

Forse se troviamo il giusto politico che ci sgubbia, ci guadagna, allora si che apriranno le case e le legalizzeranno, solo per profitto, come sempre hanno fatto insomma. Profitto legalizzato ma da vomito. Siamo abituati no?


----------



## free (6 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E' stato scritto.  Moo ricordo. Da qualche parte ma è stato scritto



mannò, che non c'entra nulla con la libertà, secondo me


----------



## @lex (6 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> mannò, che non c'entra nulla con la libertà, secondo me


OT: se stermy verrà liberato non insulterò lui ma te


----------



## lothar57 (6 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> tubarao, è con questi qui che dovresti discutere ma capisco anche te. cazzo discuti con un limitato intellettivamente?
> in ogni caso questa è una delle peggiori cose che si possano leggere. caro felino, ti meriteresti non due figli maschi gay, ma direttamente (secondo la TUA idea, non la mia) due transessuali solo per aver non dico scritto ma solo pensato quello che hai poi tradotto in lettere[/QUOT
> 
> oh si che deve essere bello,il figlio gay,che ti porta a casa l'amichetto...invece della fidanzatina.Poi tu come sempre,parli a vanvera...facile scriverlo...vorrei poi vederti.Fan culo ale...senza offesa eh?


----------



## Sole (6 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> Sono scelte... per me è squallida, concordo. Ma sono favorevole alla scelta... per me è squallido abortire, ma sono favorevole alla scelta... è squallido tradire, magari per anni il partner... è squallido drogarsi, ma sarei favorevole ad una liberalizzazione graduale e controllata.
> Svuotare le scelte da una morale che vuol farsi universale è sacrosanto, altrimenti non ci sarebbero più scelte. Ognuno nei limiti etici (non morali), deve poter scegliere tranquillamente anche lo squallore.
> Il vero dilemma è dove cominci l'etica e dove finisca la morale.


Premesso che io non sono per questa totale libertà a 360 gradi. Sulle droghe (non quelle leggere) sono assolutamente contraria, ad esempio.

E ti dirò, sulla prostituzione non ho una posizione netta, non credo che regolamentare basterebbe a risolvere i problemi legati allo sfruttamento, ho tanti dubbi. E non mi esprimo.

Posso concordare sul fatto che ognuno è libero di scegliere.
Ma non concordo affatto con l'ipocrisia di molti che equiparano la prostituzione a un lavoro, rinunciando a priori a problematizzare e riflettere su quello che c'è dietro e tacciando di moralismo e ipocrisia chi invece si pone il problema.

Anch'io sono favorevole alla libertá di abortire, ma potrei scrivere un romanzo sul perché sono convinta che abortire sia sbagliato.

Invece qui leggo molta superficialità nell'approccio al problema, come se prostituirsi fosse una scelta come un'altra.
Non lo è, cavolo.
Altrimenti la daremmo tutte via a pagamento e ci augureremmo che le nostre figlie seguissero la nostra strada.
O solo io sono rimasta allibita quando ho sentito che le mamme delle escort di Arcore erano tutte felici che le figlie facessero il bunga bunga?


----------



## @lex (6 Maggio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> I nostri cari politici già rubano a tignitè e sono straricchi con il nostro sudore dio cittadini e lavoratori.
> 
> Forse se troviamo il giusto politico che ci sgubbia, ci guadagna, allora si che apriranno le case e le legalizzeranno, solo per profitto, come sempre hanno fatto insomma. Profitto legalizzato ma da vomito. Siamo abituati no?


tignitè?


----------



## contepinceton (6 Maggio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Esatto, sono scelte, ma non libere..!


Ma secondo me non esistono scelte libere...
Ma dettate da contingenze...

Il primo che ne parlò fu Karl Marx.

Pensa un po' te

Io non ho scelto di diventare Veneto.
SOno Veneto perchè sono nato in Veneto.

Non è che un operaio che scelga liberamente di diventare imprenditore
faccia automaticamente un mucchio di soldi no?

Ok scelgo di fare il gigolò come va?


----------



## free (6 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> OT: se stermy verrà liberato non insulterò lui ma te



giusto, dimenticavo...stermy libero!!!


----------



## contepinceton (6 Maggio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> I nostri cari politici già rubano a tignitè e sono straricchi con il nostro sudore dio cittadini e lavoratori.
> 
> Forse se troviamo il giusto politico che ci sgubbia, ci guadagna, allora si che apriranno le case e le legalizzeranno, solo per profitto, come sempre hanno fatto insomma. Profitto legalizzato ma da vomito. Siamo abituati no?


Secondo me
Le escorts di lusso
la danno gratis ai politici
In cambio di protezione.

Poi le escorts
casomai ricattano i politici.


----------



## @lex (6 Maggio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> @lex ha detto:
> 
> 
> > tubarao, è con questi qui che dovresti discutere ma capisco anche te. cazzo discuti con un limitato intellettivamente?
> ...


1) impara a quotare che sei proprio limitato
2) non mi conosci e non puoi sapere se parlo a vanvera
3) quello che hai scritto è indubitabilmente indegno, amorale e squallido (tuba adesso puoi dirlo di averlo letto)
4)come sempre sei un imbecille


----------



## contepinceton (6 Maggio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> oh si che deve essere bello,il figlio gay,che ti porta a casa l'amichetto...invece della fidanzatina.Poi tu come sempre,parli a vanvera...facile scriverlo...vorrei poi vederti.Fan culo ale...senza offesa eh? [/COLOR]


SI ma hai toccato
con la tua proverbiale rudezza
un tema che non si può toccare.

Ed è un tema che credimi spacca le coppie.

Perchè in genere la madre
scusa e tollera il figlio maschio gay.

Il padre è portato per cultura
a vergognarsene.

Ci ho pensato su
e anch'io se avessi un figlio maschio
insomma non so come reagirei al
fatto che è omosessuale...


----------



## AnnaBlume (6 Maggio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> applauso!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!solo un demente puo'non concordare


ma tu ci fai, vero? Ti prego, dimmi che ci fai.


----------



## @lex (6 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> giusto, dimenticavo...stermy libero!!!


comincio subito: puttana!


----------



## @lex (6 Maggio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma tu ci fai, vero? Ti prego, dimmi che ci fai.


no guarda, lui ci è. purtroppo


----------



## AnnaBlume (6 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> amorali e indegne nessuno lo ha scritto. squallide..solo squallide.... ribadisco. se mia figlia facesse questa scelta sarebbe una scelta squallida.


sono d'accordo anche qui.


----------



## free (6 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> comincio subito: puttana!



te l'ho già detto che le offese le prendo in considerazione solo se fatte di persona, invece a free frega zero degli insulti, sono uguale uguale a Lothar in questo caso


----------



## AnnaBlume (6 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E poi, e qui sono consapevole che mi arriveranno strali da ogni dove, ma tanto per oggi è l'ultimo post , al massimo se ne parla domani  ho anche un'altra sensazione.
> 
> m'immagino il forum (non esistevano ma facciamo finta ) di donnaitaliana.it di 30 o 40 anni fa, nel thread sull'aborto: chissà in quanti anno dato delle indegne, amorali e squallide a chi era favorevole, o abbia usufruito, di una delle più grandi conquiste della donna in questo secolo.



si vabbè, ma che razza di paragoni fai?


----------



## free (6 Maggio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> SI ma hai toccato
> con la tua proverbiale rudezza
> un tema che non si può toccare.
> 
> ...


e come vuoi reagire? è tuo figlio e gli vuoi bene e cerchi di dargli una mano, per quanto possibile


----------



## @lex (6 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> te l'ho già detto che le offese le prendo in considerazione solo se fatte di persona, invece a free frega zero degli insulti, sono uguale uguale a Lothar in questo caso


:coglione:


----------



## lothar57 (6 Maggio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> SI ma hai toccato
> con la tua proverbiale rudezza
> un tema che non si può toccare.
> 
> ...


----------



## free (6 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> :coglione:



embè? intanto noi abbiamo sempre la pelliccia bella lucida anche se provano a massacrarci


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Maggio 2014)

Ho saltato a piè pari che non ho tempo ma ho letto due parole : escort e prostitute che connotazione avete dato alle due parole ? Differenze e analogie ?


----------



## contepinceton (6 Maggio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Vedi Conte io non dico di abbandonarlo perche'diverso,ovvio che no,sempre figlio sarebbe.Pero'sai c'e'tanta falsita',in chi dice''e che capirai che vuoi che sia''.Comodo fare i busoni,con i culi degli altri amico....vero?[/COLOR]


Certo...
:up::up::up:


----------



## contepinceton (6 Maggio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ho saltato a piè pari che non ho tempo ma ho letto due parole : escort e prostitute che connotazione avete dato alle due parole ? Differenze e analogie ?


Non lo so
Ma so che i greci avevano 4 tipe di prostitute e in più praticavano l'omosessualità vecchio bambino

Ed erano la culla della civiltà...


----------



## AnnaBlume (6 Maggio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> SI ma hai toccato
> con la tua proverbiale rudezza
> un tema che non si può toccare.
> 
> ...


ma come devi reagire, santa pazienza? Rispetti le sue scelte e i suoi desideri senza se e senza ma. Io veramente non capisco. C'avete le pigne in testa, quelle c'avete.


----------



## AnnaBlume (6 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> no guarda, lui ci è. purtroppo


io non mi ne capacito. Davvero. In generale, in particolare, a grandi linee e nel dettaglio.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (6 Maggio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> SI ma hai toccato
> con la tua proverbiale rudezza
> un tema che non si può toccare.
> 
> ...


fai schifo pure tu

scusa e tollera? Ma da dove cazzo venite?


----------



## contepinceton (6 Maggio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma come devi reagire, santa pazienza? Rispetti le sue scelte e i suoi desideri senza se e senza ma. Io veramente non capisco. C'avete le pigne in testa, quelle c'avete.


Ripeto NON lo so.
E invece se mia figlia fosse lesbica
benedirei la loro unione...

Per esempio c'è uno al mio paese che aveva moglie strafiga e figlio.
Ha abbandonato lei perchè si è reso conto di essere omosex.

Un giorno va da mia madre a presentare il suo nuovo compagno.

Lei ci sta.
Mio padre pianta muso ed esce di casa.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Maggio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> fai schifo pure tu
> 
> scusa e tollera? Ma da dove cazzo venite?


Si io sono schifoso.
Ma la penso così.


----------



## @lex (6 Maggio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ripeto NON lo so.
> E invece se mia figlia fosse lesbica
> benedirei la loro unione...
> 
> ...


non ho parole. anzi ne ho. sei un omuncolo. esattamente come il tuo amico lothar


----------



## @lex (6 Maggio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> io non mi ne capacito. Davvero. In generale, in particolare, a grandi linee e nel dettaglio.


e nello specifico?:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## @lex (6 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> embè? intanto noi abbiamo sempre la pelliccia bella lucida anche se provano a massacrarci


ma ci si può fare dell'abbigliamento però..atensiun


----------



## AnnaBlume (6 Maggio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> fai schifo pure tu
> 
> scusa e tollera? *Ma da dove cazzo venite?*


è una domanda che mi pongo anche io.


----------



## AnnaBlume (6 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> e nello specifico?:mrgreen::mrgreen:


nello specifico inorridisco :sonar:


----------



## @lex (6 Maggio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> è una domanda che mi pongo anche io.


ma non c'è da porsi domande. c'è solo da dare delle risposte. indovina di che tipo?:mrgreen:


----------



## @lex (6 Maggio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> nello specifico inorridisco :sonar:


sei amorale


----------



## AnnaBlume (6 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> sei amorale


ma non indegna e squallida, spero


----------



## @lex (6 Maggio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma non indegna e squallida, spero


ma un po'...dai:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (6 Maggio 2014)

*Ulteriore riflessione.*

Sono una escort.

In una sera guadagno quello che tu o mio cliente guadagni in un mese.
Faccio una certa esistenza.
Il mio conto in banca cresce.

Mi ritrovo con questo conto bello gonfio
e appetitoso per te o mio Befera.

Tu ritieni giusto
equo
legale
morale
metterci le manine

Ora che sono a fine carriera
non sono più ghettizzata in quanto prostituta

Ora che vorrei essere solo una persona
lasciata in pace
dovengo evasore fiscale.

Dunque tu Befera
mi applichi la tua tariffa.

VUoi metà di questi soldi
sudati negli anni.

Sappilo Befera
c'è un empasse
girela come ti pare

ma un uomo quando chiede prestazioni sessuali
a pagamento non sta "trattando" con i guanti una donna.

Tu vuoi metà di questi soldi
che a me sono costati carissimi

in termini di dignità di persona.

Vedi tu Befera
se vuoi essere l'unico pappone
che io mi devo ricordare.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Maggio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Ma perché, gli uomini ragionano tutti allo stesso modo?
> 
> Tu pensi di capire come ragiona un uomo diverso da te solo perché avete un cazzo e un paio di palle tra le gambe?
> 
> ...


In sto periodo non son messa male neanch'io 

Scordatevi che ve lo racconti


----------



## Brunetta (6 Maggio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sicuramente non è un lavoro come un altro ma sicuramente ci sono un sacco di donne che* scelgono *di farlo, per un guadagno facile e non tassabile.
> L'altro giorno alle Iene, credo, intervistavano studentesse o neolaureate che passano ogni giorno il confine con la Svizzera dove hanno affittato appartamenti e si prosituiscono per frontalieri, che poi rientrano dalle famiglie in Italia e per gente del luogo
> guadagnano dai 9 ai 10.000 euro al mese puliti. Molte fidanzate, e i fidanzati sono all'oscuro del lavoro che fanno. E alla domanda del perchè questa scelta la risposta è stata proprio la facilità con cui puoi guadagnare rispetto a un lavoro che ti occupa 8 ore al giorno per 1/10 del guadagno.
> Quindi tutto questo disperarsi per loro mi sembra eccessivo.
> Sono totalmente a favore della regolamentazione di un "lavoro" che tanto non si può in alcun modo debellare.


Chissà perché hanno fatto un servizio del genere


----------



## Sole (6 Maggio 2014)

biri ha detto:


> ribadisco che tutte le seghe mentali che ci attanagliano sulla prostituzione
> sono legate alla cultura che ci portiamo dietro da secoli
> in giappone per esempio la gente si legge le riviste porno sulla monorotaia
> mentre da noi vaneggiare un regolamento della prostituzione viene visto come la morte del mondo
> ...


----------



## Sole (6 Maggio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Anche perchè tutti o quasi alla fine diciamo che la scelta di fare la prostituta se è voluta allora ok, prostituta sia.
> 
> *Ma non è così, facile lavarsene le mani, bisogna vedere quali motivi hanno portato una donna a prostituirsi. Di certo la società ne contribuisce, e guarda caso la società siamo noi*. :singleeye:
> 
> E la società legalizzandola non risolve, se ne ri lava nuovamente le mani.


:up:


----------



## Brunetta (6 Maggio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> attenzione, c'è da distinguere: ad esempio in Svizzera è regolamentata come un lavoro,
> ma nella costituzione rimane scritto, che è immorale. Certo, ha delle conseguenze legali, ciò.
> ...


Continuo a non capire cosa c'entri la religione che, di certo, non sostiene la prostituzione è l'utilizzo di prostitute.

Vorrei che qualcuno trovasse dove ho scritto qualcosa contro le prostitute.
Io condivido che ognuno fa del proprio corpo ciò che vuole e se c'è chi fa sesso gratis con persone inguardabili o con chiunque glielo proponga ben capisco che qualcuna almeno si faccia pagare.
Io non sono contro il pagamento delle tasse, ritengo che non debba essere questo la motivazione dello Stato.
Qualcuno parlava di altro sfruttamento.
Ma allora vediamo che impegno mettono i partiti che sostengono la necessità della legalizzazione (che, sto ripetendo fino alla nausea, è legalizzazione dei bordelli non della prostituzione in sé che non è illegale ed è libera) per combattere altre forme di sfruttamento.
Certamente potrei anche far modestamente notare che di fronte ad altre forme di sfruttamento nessuno dice che le vittime hanno scelto liberamente di farsi sfruttare, senza considerare le condizioni economiche sociali che le hanno portate ad accettare lavori precari, in nero, sottopagati ecc
Però le prostitute hanno sempre scelto liberamente, mah.
Comunque io non chiedo che sia illegale, perché non lo è, non lo deve essere e non lo può essere ma che non sia consentito l'apertura di casini, bordelli sotto qualsiasi forma perché sarebbe origine di sfruttamento.
Una forma di regolarizzazione in condizioni di controllo delle entrate e dei redditi è necessaria ma non ha nulla a che vedere con i casini, perfino quelli "eleganti" come certe cene.
Lo stigma sulle prostitute ce lo metterà qualcun altro non io, che ne conosco e le ho sempre rispettate e trattate alla pari.
Non rispetto e stigmatizzo chi ricorre alle prostitute e chi le sfrutta.
Se non riesco a far capire la differenza tra le due cose o è una mia incapacità o del lettore o di entrambi.


----------



## Nobody (6 Maggio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Premesso che io non sono per questa totale libertà a 360 gradi. Sulle droghe (non quelle leggere) sono assolutamente contraria, ad esempio.
> 
> E ti dirò, sulla prostituzione non ho una posizione netta, non credo che regolamentare basterebbe a risolvere i problemi legati allo sfruttamento, ho tanti dubbi. E non mi esprimo.
> 
> ...


Vedi, concordiamo su molte cose... anche sul fatto che prostituirsi non è un lavoro come un altro. Io non lo penso affatto. Però credo sia comunque un lavoro, e che sia necessario far emergere il fenomeno dall'ipocrisia, regolamentarlo, e per quanto possibile integrarlo nel tessuto della società. Perchè è ineliminabile, perchè lo chiedono molte delle prostitute, e soprattutto perchè penso sia un loro diritto veder riconosciuta una posizione di tutela come quella di cui godono altri lavoratori.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Maggio 2014)

biri ha detto:


> ma se fa pompini per farsi assumere in fabbrica e nn farsi licenziare, va bene


Tocchi un tasto dolentissimo.
E per fortuna ora ste cose saltano fuori.
Un tempo guai a parlarne.

Ma forse qui dentro
nessuna ha fatto la vita della fabbrica.


----------



## Sole (6 Maggio 2014)

biri ha detto:


> ho scritto chiaramente che devono essere scelte libere
> e tu mi parli di costrizione


La scelta di mettere in vendita il proprio corpo può sembrare la scelta più libera del mondo, ma non si può sapere cosa ci sia dietro.

Tutti i figli di prostitute che ho conosciuto nella mia carriera scolastica sono stati dei bambini e ragazzini problematici, spesso seguiti da assistenti sociali e messi in comunità.

Molti erano figli di tossiche, ma non tutti.
Attualmente ci sono le figlie di questa 'massaggiatrice' che a scuola si denudano davanti ai compagni e sono seguite dalle assistenti sociali. Hanno 7 e 8 anni.
La madre  è cittadina italiana e esercita liberamente.

Conosco da anni e anni una ragazza (mia ex compagna di scuola) figlia di una prostituta italiana (pure sposata) la cui vita affettiva è stata segnata profondamente dal lavoro della madre e dalla fine che ha fatto.

Potrei andare avanti per ore.

 Ma vogliamo parlare delle ragazzine che 'scelgono' di vendersi per un cellulare?
Delle famiglie che ci stanno dietro?
Sono l'unica che si è scandalizzata quando le madri delle prostitute-veline di Arcore incitavano le figlie a fare il bunga bunga?

A voi sembra normale tutto questo?

Ma d'altra parte, se la tua idea di progresso è vedere la gente che legge i porno in metropolitana scusa, allora parliamo due lingue diverse.

E io sono fiera di essere bigotta e di avere ancora un minimo di sensibilità nei confronti degli esseri umani.


----------



## Nobody (6 Maggio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non lo so
> Ma so che i greci avevano 4 tipe di prostitute e in più praticavano l'omosessualità vecchio bambino
> 
> Ed erano la culla della civiltà...


vabbè conte... praticavano la schiavitù, eliminavano i bambini deformi (in alcune polis), e altre cosuccie sparse... mo' non è che brillassero come fari di civiltà in tutto eh


----------



## Brunetta (6 Maggio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Vabbè, ok, hai ragione tu, prostituirsi è un lavoro come un altro.
> 
> Visto che io non ho attitudine a fare i pompini a pagamento (solo gratis ) a questo punto mi auguro che mia figlia ce l'abbia e che diventi una pompinara doc e si porti tanti bei soldi a casa. Se fossi Alex augurerei la stessa cosa alle vostre figlie ma mi astengo
> 
> ...


Dove? Sono in ritardo di ore


----------



## contepinceton (6 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> Vedi, concordiamo su molte cose... anche sul fatto che prostituirsi non è un lavoro come un altro. Io non lo penso affatto. Però credo sia comunque un lavoro, e che sia necessario far emergere il fenomeno dall'ipocrisia, regolamentarlo, e per quanto possibile integrarlo nel tessuto della società. Perchè è ineliminabile, perchè lo chiedono molte delle prostitute, e soprattutto perchè penso sia un loro diritto veder riconosciuta una posizione di tutela come quella di cui godono altri lavoratori.


Vorrei spostare il discorso più a monte e forse salverei capra e cavoli.

Siccome a me la parola legalizzare è sempre stata sui maroni come quella ingenua di scelta,

Parlerei della nuova frontiera: delegalizzare.

1) Prima cosa: che il lavoratore si informi su cosa è l'IRPEF.
2) Seconda cosa: Che lo Stato dica al lavoratore cosa esso fa con l'IRPEF
3) Al lavoratore venga data la possibilità di scegliere.

Tu scegli:
Caso A Paghi l'IRPEF

Caso B non pagni l'irpef, ma sei OBBLIGATO per legge, a
Farti la pensione privata, e un'assicurazione privata 
perchè dato che tu hai scelto, perdi il diritto alla sanità pubblica e alla pensione INPS.

Tanto se sei una puttana l'IVA sui beni di consumo la paghi come tutti i comuni mortali.

Sai ho fatto un calcolo su quanto io ho avuto in trattenute dal 1987 a oggi.
Poi ho fatto un piano economico.

E ho scoperto che anche pagando il doppio dei premi richiesti da assicurazioni sulle vita e pensioni integrative, avrei ancora VANTAGGIO su quanto dice di garantirmi lo Stato.

Meditate o voi tutti dipendenti
NOn v'è alcun vantaggio a pagare l'IRPEF.

E lo Stato lo sa benissimo.


----------



## Sole (6 Maggio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tocchi un tasto dolentissimo.
> E per fortuna ora ste cose saltano fuori.
> Un tempo guai a parlarne.
> 
> ...


Ma vai su, che non sai nemmeno di cosa stai parlando.

Tutti bravi a fare i moderni col culo, anzi, la figa delle altre.

Ma le cose bisogna vederle un po' da diversi punti di vista, non solo da quello dell'uomo allupato che paga per svuotarsi i testicoli e poi per lui tutto finisce lì.

Andate un po' più in là del vostro piccolo mondo, una volta ogni tanto.

Altro che ragionamenti da uomini.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> vabbè conte... praticavano la schiavitù, eliminavano i bambini deformi (in alcune polis), e altre cosuccie sparse... mo' non è che brillassero come fari di civiltà in tutto eh


Ma loro erano la culla della civiltà...

(all'epoca)


----------



## Brunetta (6 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Alcune delle storie che si sono lette qui dentro sono molto più anormali (per non usare altri aggettivi).


Su questo concordo in pieno.


----------



## Sole (6 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dove? Sono in ritardo di ore


Eh vabbè, tu eri lì a farti corteggiare!


----------



## contepinceton (6 Maggio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Ma vai su, che non sai nemmeno di cosa stai parlando.
> 
> Tutti bravi a fare i moderni col culo, anzi, la figa delle altre.
> 
> ...


Dici?
Dici?
Mia moglie che lavoro faceva?


----------



## Sole (6 Maggio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Dici?
> Dici?
> Mia moglie che lavoro faceva?


Tu inciteresti tua figlia a fare il bunga bunga Conte?

Tua moglie che ha lavorato in fabbrica che ne pensa?


----------



## Nocciola (6 Maggio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma come devi reagire, santa pazienza? Rispetti le sue scelte e i suoi desideri senza se e senza ma. Io veramente non capisco. C'avete le pigne in testa, quelle c'avete.


Quoto


Brunetta ha detto:


> Chissà perché hanno fatto un servizio del genere


Per giustificare Berlusconi.
In realtá quelle ragazze erano piene di lividi e piangevano disperate per lo sfruttamento.
Ma per piacere....


----------



## Brunetta (6 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Quindi SCEGLIERE (lo metto in maiuscolo perché è poi questo il verbo fondamentale) di fare pompini per soldi è più amorale, antietico, e meno dignitoso di farli al marito dell'amica del cuore, perché nel secondo caso non ci sono i soldi, ma qualcosa d'indefinito che potrebbe essere chiamato sentimento.
> 
> Non ce la posso fare.


Certe cose sono molto simili, anche l'atteggiamento dell'uomo.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Maggio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Tu inciteresti tua figlia a fare il bunga bunga Conte?
> 
> Tua moglie che ha lavorato in fabbrica che ne pensa?


Io ho risposto a Biri.

Mia moglie dice che 
In fabbrica o ti presti a fare anche il bunga bunga
o sei fuori.

Tu mai fatto l'operaia?


----------



## Brunetta (6 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> no, perchè nelle professioni usi (male o bene) il cervello, e non altre parti del corpo
> e poi senti, per dirla tutta, io ho visto conoscenti diventare cocainomani e poi prostitute per comprarsi la droga da quegli stronzi di spacciatori, anzi una è tuttora mia amica (non ho pregiudizi, ma certo non la sposerei:singleeye e ogni tanto lo fa... per dirti che non sono cose paragonabili, secondo me
> ma anche secondo te, che non mi sembri un bamba e che quindi un po' hai visto, non facciamo finta di non sapere queste cose...difficilmente una si sveglia alla mattina e decide di fare la puttana, ci sono sempre dei motivi per lo più allucinanti che sono tutto fuorchè qualcosa che assomigli anche solo lontanamente alla libertà


Lo credo bene!
Non è escluso che ci siano storie allucinanti anche dietro altre storie in cui non entra il pagamento.
Ma non è che dobbiamo discutere chi sta messo peggio o salvaguardare la dignità di chi nessuno ha mai denigrato, se non da qualcuno di chi vuole regolamentare.


----------



## Nobody (6 Maggio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma loro erano la culla della civiltà...
> 
> (all'epoca)


lo sono stati anche i romani... ma tante loro "abitudini" non erano così simpatiche... ogni civiltà aveva i suoi lati oscuri.


----------



## Sole (6 Maggio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io ho risposto a Biri.
> 
> Mia moglie dice che
> *In fabbrica o ti presti a fare anche il bunga bunga
> ...


Sì, vabbè.

Buonanotte e sogni d'oro.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Maggio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto
> 
> Per giustificare Berlusconi.
> In realtá quelle ragazze erano piene di lividi e piangevano disperate per lo sfruttamento.
> Ma per piacere....


Il problema di Berlusconi
è questo.

O fai il ricco puttaniere
O il presidente del consiglio.

Da tutto quel che ho letto di lui, 
mi è sempre sembrato uno che ha fatto cose che 
nel suo ruolo non poteva fare

perchè sarebbero state usate contro di lui.

Un sano politico
sa che per lui i danni di immagine possono essere fatali.

Ma dopo Bill CLinton tutto è possibile.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Maggio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Sì, vabbè.
> 
> Buonanotte e sogni d'oro.


Aiazzone
Provare per credere.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> lo sono stati anche i romani... ma tante loro "abitudini" non erano così simpatiche...


Per fortuna sono arrivati i barbari...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (6 Maggio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Per fortuna sono arrivati i barbari...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


i "barbari" arrivano sempre quando una civiltà è alla frutta... capita anche ora.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Maggio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Ma no dai! Come sei retrogrado e moralista!!
> L'Italia va male anche per colpa tua!
> Il frontaliere sta solo usufruendo di un servizio prestato da una lavoratrice come un'altra! Mica tradisce la moglie! É solo sesso!
> 
> Entra anche tu nel club delle fighe di legno, ti ambienteresti benissimo!


Beh uno col coso di legno potrebbe avere un discreto successo :carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (6 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> i "barbari" arrivano sempre quando una civiltà è alla frutta... capita anche ora.


E quali sono i nuovi barbari?
Cioè noi qui parliamo di sesso per i disabili

ma in Africa rapiscono e vendono liceali...


----------



## Nocciola (6 Maggio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Il problema di Berlusconi
> è questo.
> 
> O fai il ricco puttaniere
> ...


Sono d'accordo con te.
Ho sempre sostenuto che gli è partita la brocca e in aggiunta si è circondato dalle persone sbagliate. Detto questo insinuare che un servizio delle iene é fatto per giustificare certi suoi comportamenti perché non si vuole ammettere che quelle ragazze erano ben liete di fare quello che facevano mi sembra un tantino eccessivo.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Maggio 2014)

biri ha detto:


> se la prostituzione viene chiamato il lavoro più antico del mondo
> un motivo ci sarà
> e pensare di debellarla mi fa solo venire in mente la merlini
> che ha buttato migliaia di donne lungo la strada
> ...


Della Merlin non sai nulla. Meglio che ti informi sai.


----------



## Sole (6 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Beh uno col coso di legno potrebbe avere un discreto successo :carneval:


L'ha detto anche lui... vabbè, io non sono contraria eh :mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (6 Maggio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io ho risposto a Biri.
> 
> Mia moglie dice che
> *In fabbrica o ti presti a fare anche il bunga bunga
> ...


ti sbagli con the apprentice di briatore


----------



## contepinceton (6 Maggio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo con te.
> Ho sempre sostenuto che gli è partita la brocca e in aggiunta si è circondato dalle persone sbagliate. Detto questo insinuare che un servizio delle iene é fatto per giustificare certi suoi comportamenti perché non si vuole ammettere che quelle ragazze erano ben liete di fare quello che facevano mi sembra un tantino eccessivo.


Mia cara
UN dittatore 
si circonda sempre di persone sbagliate!

Perchè uno come Berlusconi 
non accetterebbe mai di avere vicino uno che non la pensa come lui.

E se andiamo a vedere in grande scala,
cito uno di cui oggi ricorre il compleanno

Robespierre...


Io comunque penso che le ragazze che si prostituiscono
Ehm...
NOn sanno quello che fanno a loro stesse...

Sono incoscienti
Vivono nell'età dell'eterno presente
Grandi troppo presto

E secondo me si ritroverranno
quarantenni a piangere lacrime amarissime.

Perchè nessuno dice a loro che 
non è il mondo a cambiare 
ma i loro occhi

E ti ritroverai a quarantanni 
a dirti l'ho data via per una ricarica...

Ma appunto a quindici anni
una ricarica è un bene di primissima necessità.

A quaranta dici
Fan culo, oggi niente impicci
spengo il cellulare.


----------



## Sole (6 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> Vedi, concordiamo su molte cose... anche sul fatto che prostituirsi non è un lavoro come un altro. *Io non lo penso affatto*. Però credo sia comunque un lavoro, e che sia necessario far emergere il fenomeno dall'ipocrisia, regolamentarlo, e per quanto possibile integrarlo nel tessuto della società. Perchè è ineliminabile, perchè lo chiedono molte delle prostitute, e soprattutto perchè penso sia un loro diritto veder riconosciuta una posizione di tutela come quella di cui godono altri lavoratori.


Ok.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ti sbagli con the apprentice di briatore


Tu hai mai lavorato in fabbrica?


----------



## Nobody (6 Maggio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E quali sono i nuovi barbari?
> Cioè noi qui parliamo di sesso per i disabili
> 
> ma in Africa rapiscono e vendono liceali...


non che i pedofili e gli stupratori qui manchino eh....


----------



## Minerva (6 Maggio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tu hai mai lavorato in fabbrica?


ho fatto tanti altri lavori a partire dai quindici anni .
cos'ha la fabbrica in particolare che dovremmo prendere in esame?


----------



## Brunetta (6 Maggio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> @lex ha detto:
> 
> 
> > tubarao, è con questi qui che dovresti discutere ma capisco anche te. cazzo discuti con un limitato intellettivamente?
> ...


La tua superficialità non ti fa neanche immaginare che possa essere una cosa già vissuta con serenità e magari gioia.


----------



## Nocciola (6 Maggio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mia cara
> UN dittatore
> si circonda sempre di persone sbagliate!
> 
> ...


Quando era imprendidore si è sempre circondato di uomini che sapevano il fatto loro. Ho adsistito a discussioni dove ti assicuro che non gliele mandavano a dire e lui ha sempre avuto rispetto per questi collaboratori.
Da uomo politico non ha più avuto la stessa capacità e lucidità


----------



## Sole (6 Maggio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quando era imprendidore si è sempre circondato di uomini che sapevano il fatto loro. Ho adsistito a discussioni dove ti assicuro che non gliele mandavano a dire e lui ha sempre avuto rispetto per questi collaboratori.
> Da uomo politico non ha più avuto la stessa capacità e lucidità


E allora doveva andarsene a casa anziché zampettarcelo per vent'anni.


----------



## Nocciola (6 Maggio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> E allora doveva andarsene a casa anziché zampettarcelo per vent'anni.


Posso essere d'accordo ma se è rimasto qualcuno lo ha votato.


----------



## Nobody (6 Maggio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quando era imprendidore si è sempre circondato di uomini che sapevano il fatto loro.* Ho adsistito a discussioni dove ti assicuro che non gliele mandavano a dire e lui ha sempre avuto rispetto per questi collaboratori.*
> Da uomo politico non ha più avuto la stessa capacità e lucidità


ecco spiegati i cadaveri nel naviglio...


----------



## Sole (6 Maggio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Posso essere d'accordo ma se è rimasto qualcuno lo ha votato.


Appunto, pensa te come siamo messi.


----------



## Minerva (6 Maggio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quando era imprendidore si è sempre circondato di uomini che sapevano il fatto loro. Ho adsistito a discussioni dove ti assicuro che non gliele mandavano a dire e lui ha sempre avuto rispetto per questi collaboratori.
> Da uomo politico non ha più avuto la stessa capacità e lucidità


da imprenditore ha costruito tanto creando posti di lavoro; la sete di potere e la cieca vanità lo ha completamente rimbambito


----------



## Sole (6 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> ecco spiegati i cadaveri nel naviglio...


:rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (6 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> da imprenditore ha costruito tanto creando posti di lavoro; la sete di potere e la cieca vanità lo ha completamente rimbambito


Lo credo anch'io ed è un vero peccato.


----------



## Sole (6 Maggio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Lo credo anch'io ed è un vero peccato.


Soprattutto per noi.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Maggio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Eh vabbè, tu eri lì a farti corteggiare!


In effetti


----------



## Nocciola (6 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> ecco spiegati i cadaveri nel naviglio...


Ahah
Ammetto che ha sempre avuto la mia stima come imprenditore e datore di lavoro quindi questa parte della sua vita mi sento di difenderla.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Maggio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quando era imprendidore si è sempre circondato di uomini che sapevano il fatto loro. Ho adsistito a discussioni dove ti assicuro che non gliele mandavano a dire e lui ha sempre avuto rispetto per questi collaboratori.
> Da uomo politico non ha più avuto la stessa capacità e lucidità


Essere imprenditore è na roba
Essere politico un'altra

Ma la cosa più onerosa che gli è toccato fare
è scendere in politica 

per salvare l'impresa.

Come Agnelli no?


----------



## contepinceton (6 Maggio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> E allora doveva andarsene a casa anziché zampettarcelo per vent'anni.


Aveva un'azienda da salvare
Caduto lo zio CraXi

il re era nudo.


----------



## Sole (6 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> In effetti


Qualche info potresti anche condividerla però. Non si fa così.


----------



## Nocciola (6 Maggio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Essere imprenditore è na roba
> Essere politico un'altra
> 
> Ma la cosa più onerosa che gli è toccato fare
> ...


Ma agnelli è stato molto più furbo e dubito che qualche Ruby non sia passata anche da Torino


----------



## contepinceton (6 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ho fatto tanti altri lavori a partire dai quindici anni .
> cos'ha la fabbrica in particolare che dovremmo prendere in esame?


Lo sfruttamento degli operai.


----------



## Sole (6 Maggio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Essere imprenditore è na roba
> Essere politico un'altra
> 
> Ma la cosa più onerosa che gli è toccato fare
> ...


:bleah:


----------



## Nobody (6 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> da imprenditore ha costruito tanto creando posti di lavoro; *la sete di potere e la cieca vanità* lo ha completamente rimbambito


è riduttivo... quelle sono caratteristiche del 99% dei politici. E' sempre mancato il benchè minimo senso dello stato, e del bene comune. E questo dalla sua prima discesa in campo... o vogliamo scordare che i cofondatori di quel movimento sono stati giudicati affiancati al peggio di questo paese?


----------



## contepinceton (6 Maggio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma agnelli è stato molto più furbo e dubito che qualche Ruby non sia passata anche da Torino


Agnelli 
Sentito dire dai suoi paesani

La discrezione fatta persona.

Altra cultura...
Gli Agnelli sono altre persone

Basta leggere che so vestivamo alla marinara...
Il libro di Susanna...

Berlusconi non è venuto da quel mondo lì.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Maggio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> :bleah:


Quale altro motivo?
Io fossi stato lui...

Vendevo tutto
e mi ritiravo alla Maldive

e facevo tutti i miei giochini.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Maggio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto
> 
> Per giustificare Berlusconi.
> In realtá quelle ragazze erano piene di lividi e piangevano disperate per lo sfruttamento.
> Ma per piacere....


Ma che c'entra Berlusconi?!

I servizi sono improvvisati o sono programmati e preparati da una redazione e costano mesi di lavoro?
Se è il secondo caso, come è, vengono individuati gli argomenti e viene scelto quale taglio dar loro e come presentarli. Il fatto che venga scelto un argomento o un altro segue logiche di mercato e logiche di scelte "politiche" in senso lato.
Per me queste scelte non sono mai totalmente non condizionate dal sapere chi è il datore di lavoro ma, soprattutto, quale politica è meglio sostenere.
Oppure a Studio Aperto concludo con il cucciolotto perché amano gli animali?
O a Report cercano di svelare connessioni tra gruppi finanziari perché sono campioni di monopoli.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Maggio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Posso essere d'accordo ma se è rimasto qualcuno lo ha votato.


Molti.
E vedrai che ce la fa ancora

Non ha imparato la lezion

Fosse stato contiano
metteva Fini premier

e lui stava dietro le quinte...

Ma si sa i deliri di onnipotenza...


----------



## Brunetta (6 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ti sbagli con the apprentice di briatore


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (6 Maggio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma agnelli è stato molto più furbo e dubito che qualche Ruby non sia passata anche da Torino


L'avvocato è frutto di qualche generazione... ci vogliono un po' di figliate per passare da un bastardo al golden retriever :mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (6 Maggio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ahah
> Ammetto che ha sempre avuto la mia stima *come imprenditore e datore di lavoro *quindi questa parte della sua vita mi sento di difenderla.


secondo me questo è innegabile


----------



## Brunetta (6 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> ecco spiegati i cadaveri nel naviglio...


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> però scusa, ma non se ne può più di questo facile inganno della mente che la scelta sia tra pulire i cessi e fare la prostituta, non è affatto così...perchè allora ti rispondo: se mi fa schifo pulire i cessi non lo faccio e *vado a mangiare alla caritas.*..


mai provato, eh? perchè oltre alla sopravvivenza c'è una possibilità di vita.Scelte. Scegliere di avere una vita migliore di quella che si prospetta, sopra la soglia di sopravvivenza, simile a quella che i modelli ti indicano. Vai a mangiare alla caritas  o vai a pulire un cesso pubblico UNA VOLTA, poi puoi parlarne.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> mai provato, eh? perchè oltre alla sopravvivenza c'è una possibilità di vita.Scelte. Scegliere di avere una vita migliore di quella che si prospetta, sopra la soglia di sopravvivenza, simile a quella che i modelli ti indicano. Vai a mangiare alla caritas  o vai a pulire un cesso pubblico UNA VOLTA, poi puoi parlarne.


Io preferisco pulire cessi, fatto, che solo pensare di far sesso con certi uomini. Non definisco meglio il "certi" ma non sono i disabili.


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Maggio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma sono scelte che sempre si possono fare?
> Dipende no?
> 
> Cioè una può scegliere finchè vuole
> Ma se non trova clienti la vedo dura.


grazia, graziella e... non ricordo


----------



## Minerva (6 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> mai provato, eh? perchè oltre alla sopravvivenza c'è una possibilità di vita.Scelte. Scegliere di avere una vita migliore di quella che si prospetta, sopra la soglia di sopravvivenza, simile a quella che i modelli ti indicano. *Vai a mangiare alla caritas  o vai a pulire un cesso pubblico UNA VOLTA, poi puoi parlarne.*


non penso che non ci sia il diritto di parola anche sulle nostre probabili scelte; *a me *poi sembra anche scontato che  pulire un gabinetto sia un lavoro dignitoso , prostituirsi non è né uno , né l'altro.


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io preferisco pulire cessi, fatto, che solo pensare di far sesso con certi uomini. Non definisco meglio il "certi" ma non sono i disabili.


TU, IO, che li'ho fatto e so di cosa parlo. E che nell'occasione mi misi a piangere perchè poi facile per tutti ma fino a che non ti ci ritrovi, a pulire un cesso pubblico, non sai come ti senti. E che ho lavorato anche in campagna, zappa e carriola, ed era meglio. Ma QUANTE  l'hanno fatto? Facile dire lo farei, credimi. Ovvio che si sacrifica altro che non sia la schiena o lo stomaco, a prostituirsi MA SONO SCELTE. E io sarò sempre per riconoscere pari dignità anche a persone che hanno fatto scelte che non condivido, senza niuno ledere.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> TU, IO, che li'ho fatto e so di cosa parlo. E che nell'occasione mi misi a piangere perchè poi facile per tutti ma fino a che non ti ci ritrovi, a pulire un cesso pubblico, non sai come ti senti. E che ho lavorato anche in campagna, zappa e carriola, ed era meglio. Ma QUANTE  l'hanno fatto? Facile dire lo farei, credimi. Ovvio che si sacrifica altro che non sia la schiena o lo stomaco, a prostituirsi MA SONO SCELTE. E io sarò sempre per riconoscere pari dignità anche a persone che hanno fatto scelte che non condivido, senza niuno ledere.


C'è chi non trova o non le permettono di andare a pulire i cessi.
Non cambierebbe con nessuna regolamentazione.
Già ora gli sfruttatori dovrebbero finire in galera.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> C'è chi non trova o non le permettono di andare a pulire i cessi.
> Non cambierebbe con nessuna regolamentazione.
> Già ora gli sfruttatori dovrebbero finire in galera.


Beh su questo te l'appoggio
Gli uomini che costringono le donne a prostituirsi
commettono crimini contro l'umanità

Non vedo in loro nessuna diversità
di chi portò avanti la pulizia etnica in Bosnia
Nessuna.

Pari sono.


----------



## Nobody (6 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> TU, IO, che li'ho fatto e so di cosa parlo. E che nell'occasione mi misi a piangere perchè poi facile per tutti ma fino a che non ti ci ritrovi, a pulire un cesso pubblico, non sai come ti senti. E che ho lavorato anche in campagna, zappa e carriola, ed era meglio. Ma QUANTE  l'hanno fatto? Facile dire lo farei, credimi. Ovvio che si sacrifica altro che non sia la schiena o lo stomaco, a prostituirsi* MA SONO SCELTE. E io sarò sempre per riconoscere pari dignità anche a persone che hanno fatto scelte che non condivido, senza niuno ledere*.


Infatti torniamo sempre lì... sono scelte, e devono essere libere e riconosciute. Così ognuno potrà decidere se dedicarsi ai cessi pubblici o alle scopate a pagamento, secondo la propria indole, morale, educazione, ambizione.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> TU,* IO, che li'ho fatto e so di cosa parlo. *E che nell'occasione mi misi a piangere perchè poi facile per tutti ma fino a che non ti ci ritrovi, a pulire un cesso pubblico, non sai come ti senti. E che ho lavorato anche in campagna, zappa e carriola, ed era meglio. *Ma QUANTE  l'hanno fatto?* Facile dire lo farei, credimi. Ovvio che si sacrifica altro che non sia la schiena o lo stomaco, a prostituirsi MA SONO SCELTE.* E io sarò sempre per riconoscere pari dignità anche a persone che hanno fatto scelte che non condivido*, senza niuno ledere.



:applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso:


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Continuo a non capire cosa c'entri la religione che, di certo, non sostiene la prostituzione è l'utilizzo di prostitute.
> 
> Vorrei che qualcuno trovasse dove ho scritto qualcosa contro le prostitute.
> Io condivido che ognuno fa del proprio corpo ciò che vuole e se c'è chi fa sesso gratis con persone inguardabili o con chiunque glielo proponga ben capisco che qualcuna almeno si faccia pagare.
> ...


primo neretto: il problema è che stai ribadendo una cosa non corretta
Secondo neretto: nessuno ha scritto questo, non sempre, ASSOLUTAMENTE
Terzo neretto: da chi? un motel decente, quaota minima, va dai 60 ai 70 euro anche per mezz'ora. Una prestazione si aggira mediamente sui 100 euro.
Per chi si chiedesse come faccio a saperlo, vi dico subito che io dalla prostituzione ho tirato fuori persone che vi erano entrate COSTRETTE, non parlo per sentito dire.
Nel DDL la pena pecuniaria minima per il cliente che approccia una prostituta non in regola, o in un luogo pubblico non idoneo o in presenza di minori è di 500 euro.
Non dico altro, le somme si tirano da sole.


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> C'è chi non trova o non le permettono di andare a pulire i cessi.
> *Non cambierebbe con nessuna regolamentazione*.
> Già ora gli sfruttatori dovrebbero finire in galera.


perfetto, mettiamo la polvere sotto il tappeto, lasciamole al loro destino, in fin dei conti sono solo puttane. Mamma mia.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Maggio 2014)

*solo un paio di domeniche fa*

ho affrontato un discorso del genere a una cena.
non si parlava di prostitute, ma alcune ragazze dai sedici ai vent'anni definivano troie delle loro compagne che cambiavano "spesso" fidanzato.
i genitori presenti ridacchiavano senza intervenire.
allora sono intervenuta io, e ho fatto ammutolire le quattro gallinelle, chiedendo loro in che modo si sentissero lese dal comportamento delle loro compagne.
i genitori hanno smesso di ridacchiare e con mia grande costernazione non sono riusciti ad arrabattare un benché minimo discorso in merito che non fosse ipocrita: addirittura qualcuno ha scusato le figlie dicendo che se queste ragazze tentano di "rubare" il fidanzato alle altre è giusto che vengano definite così.

qualcuno prima ha scritto che si dovrebbe far emergere il discorso sulla prostituzione dall'ipocrisia, mi sembra fosse nobody: sono d'accordo.
ma finché anche il discorso sui figli e con i figli rimane ipocrita non saprei come si possa arrivare a ciò.


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Maggio 2014)

Ma prostituirsi non è sempre una scelta ( quella di fare la escort si quindi la trovo improbabile come paragone con chi deve pulire i cessi o assistere un disabile con tutto quello che ne consegue ) come spesso non è una libera scelta fare lavori pesanti ma una necessità. Quindi se è la necessità che muove la scelta ( per esempio sfamare dei figli)  comprendo che ognuno fa la scelta  che ritiene più opportuna o più sopportabile, io per esempio non potrei sopportare di prostituirmi come scelta o necessità mentre per dire pulire il sedere ad un disabile lo accetterei ( peraltro già ho assistito per poco tempo una persona non autosufficiente). Giudicare è un altro paio di maniche, dove abitavo fino a qualche anni  fa avevo una vicina che ufficialmente faceva la preparatrice atletica in realtà si prostituiva in casa ...personalmente a me  non importava nulla di ciò che facesse a parte quando alle tre di notte l'incontro si trasformava in party e mi svegliava tra risate squagliate o discussioni con l'amico del momento che spesso trascendevano in liti ...ecco li mi giravano che la notte avrei gradito poter dormire :mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Maggio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quando era imprendidore si è sempre circondato di uomini che sapevano il fatto loro. Ho adsistito a discussioni dove ti assicuro che non gliele mandavano a dire e lui ha sempre avuto rispetto per questi collaboratori.
> Da uomo politico non ha più avuto la stessa capacità e lucidità


Oddio Farfalla, da come ha costruito milano2 a come ha ottenuto Arcore direi che aveva le capacità di un avvoltoio.
Che poi si sia rincoglionito tra età e pompaggi di sostanze ci credo, ma già prima non era esattamente un'anima candida.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> perfetto, mettiamo la polvere sotto il tappeto, lasciamole al loro destino, in fin dei conti sono solo puttane. Mamma mia.


Adesso mi incazzo! Mi hai risposto mille volte e traduci la mia ripugnanza per lo sfruttamento in "chi se ne frega!"?!! :incazzato:
Ho scritto che nessuna regolamentazione funziona contro la criminalità se non viene perseguita.
Perché ciò non avviene è lo stesso motivo per cui non avvengono molte altre cose che dovrebbero essere fatte in fase di repressione.
Io credo nella possibilità di modificare le teste di chi utilizza perché non nasce nessuno con già in testa l'idea "vado a puttane" e questo pensiero arriva in seguito alla formazione di vita che ha avuto e che auspico possa essere diversa.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Maggio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ho affrontato un discorso del genere a una cena.
> non si parlava di prostitute, ma alcune ragazze dai sedici ai vent'anni definivano troie delle loro compagne che cambiavano "spesso" fidanzato.
> i genitori presenti ridacchiavano senza intervenire.
> allora sono intervenuta io, e ho fatto ammutolire le quattro gallinelle, chiedendo loro in che modo si sentissero lese dal comportamento delle loro compagne.
> ...


Le quattro ragazzine sono state formate innanzi tutto dalla loro famiglia (vito che approvavano) e da una società che se fosse meno ipocrita non produrrebbe né quelle che definiscono così le coetanee, né i ragazzini che si fanno rubare, né quelle che "rubano" i ragazzetti, né quelli che vanno a puttane.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Maggio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma prostituirsi non è sempre una scelta ( quella di fare la escort si quindi la trovo improbabile come paragone con chi deve pulire i cessi o assistere un disabile con tutto quello che ne consegue ) come spesso non è una libera scelta fare lavori pesanti ma una necessità. Quindi se è la necessità che muove la scelta ( per esempio sfamare dei figli)  comprendo che ognuno fa la scelta  che ritiene più opportuna o più sopportabile, io per esempio non potrei sopportare di prostituirmi come scelta o necessità mentre per dire pulire il sedere ad un disabile lo accetterei ( peraltro già ho assistito per poco tempo una persona non autosufficiente). Giudicare è un altro paio di maniche, dove abitavo fino a qualche anni  fa avevo una vicina che ufficialmente faceva la preparatrice atletica in realtà si prostituiva in casa ...personalmente a me  non importava nulla di ciò che facesse a parte quando alle tre di notte l'incontro si trasformava in party e mi svegliava tra risate squagliate o discussioni con l'amico del momento che spesso trascendevano in liti ...ecco li mi giravano che la notte avrei gradito poter dormire :mrgreen:


Ti sarebbero girate anche se avessero intonato salmi. :mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (6 Maggio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma prostituirsi non è sempre una scelta ( quella di fare la escort si quindi la trovo improbabile come paragone con chi deve pulire i cessi o assistere un disabile con tutto quello che ne consegue ) come spesso non è una libera scelta fare lavori pesanti ma una necessità. Quindi se è la necessità che muove la scelta ( per esempio sfamare dei figli)  comprendo che ognuno fa la scelta  che ritiene più opportuna o più sopportabile, io per esempio non potrei sopportare di prostituirmi come scelta o necessità mentre per dire pulire il sedere ad un disabile lo accetterei ( peraltro già ho assistito per poco tempo una persona non autosufficiente). Giudicare è un altro paio di maniche, dove abitavo fino a qualche anni  fa avevo una vicina che ufficialmente faceva la preparatrice atletica in realtà si prostituiva in casa ...personalmente a me  non importava nulla di ciò che facesse a parte quando alle tre di notte l'incontro si trasformava in party e mi svegliava tra risate squagliate o discussioni con l'amico del momento che spesso trascendevano in liti ...ecco li mi giravano che la notte avrei gradito poter dormire :mrgreen:


Brava.
Hai puntato sul criterio necessità.
Bene.

Ora il problema moderno della preparatrice è questo.
Mettiamo che lei come preparatrice abbia come reddito tot.
Su questo ci paga le tasse e finio el marcà.

Nel frattempo però nasconde la montagna di soldi che prendeva con altri sistemi.

Nel momento che lei va a toccare questi soldi Befera è lì.

Ma porco can
Desso pizzicano perfino i prof che arrotondano con le ripetizioni...
Voglio dire...

Se la tua preparatrice dichiara ventimila all'anno.
e nasconde mille, non la beccheranno

Ma se dichiara 20 mila
e nasconde 500 mila, è beccata.

A meno che lei non prelevi 5 euro al giorno dai 500 mila e li usi per comperare le sigarette.

Oggi è dura...
Mettiamo che con i 500 mila voglia accedere ad un mutuo per la casa.
Tanto si dice ho i soldi per pagare la casa no?

Magari si vede rifiutato il mutuo perchè non glielo fanno a fronte dei suoi 20 mila di reddito dichiarato.

Il problema signori miei,
delle prostitute, non è la volontà o meno di pagare le tasse...

Il loro problema odierno è come impiegare il denaro in acquisti importanti.

Perchè Befera l'avvoltoio degli italiani è lì!

Lui ti vede quando spendi.


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Maggio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma prostituirsi non è sempre una scelta ( quella di fare la escort si quindi la trovo improbabile come paragone con chi deve pulire i cessi o assistere un disabile con tutto quello che ne consegue ) come spesso non è una libera scelta fare lavori pesanti ma una necessità. Quindi se è la necessità che muove la scelta ( per esempio sfamare dei figli)  comprendo che ognuno fa la scelta  che ritiene più opportuna o più sopportabile, io per esempio non potrei sopportare di prostituirmi come scelta o necessità mentre per dire pulire il sedere ad un disabile lo accetterei ( peraltro già ho assistito per poco tempo una persona non autosufficiente). Giudicare è un altro paio di maniche, dove abitavo fino a qualche anni  fa avevo una vicina che ufficialmente faceva la preparatrice atletica in realtà si prostituiva in casa ...personalmente a me  non importava nulla di ciò che facesse a parte quando alle tre di notte l'incontro si trasformava in party e mi svegliava tra risate squagliate o discussioni con l'amico del momento che spesso trascendevano in liti ...ecco li mi giravano che la notte avrei gradito poter dormire :mrgreen:


Flambette, guarda, io non sono ipocrita. Io ho pulito cessi quando lavoravo d'estate per pigliarmi due soldi e d'inverno studiavo. Sicuramente se avessi fatto servizietti d'altro tipo avrei guadagnato di più e fatto meno fatica. Ho fatto una scelta che mi era consona, l'altra a dire la verità manco mi è mai venuta in mente. Ma in questo mondo strano, dove dispensatori di morte e disgrazie sono rispettabili, io ritengo che con il proprio corpo uno ci faccia quello che gli pare, anche cederlo per soldi PERCHE' E' IL SUO e sebbenne non abbia mai condiviso quel sentire e sebbene l'esistenza di certi fenomeni mi amareggi e persino mi disgusti(non sempre invero), ne riconosco la realtà ed il diritto di affermazione.
Quello che voglio è che la Marietta(celebre prostituta romagnola) abbia gli stessi miei diritti e CHE NESSUNO LA GIUDICHI PER QUELLO CHE PAGA SULLA PROPRIA PELLE.


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Adesso mi incazzo! Mi hai risposto mille volte e traduci la mia ripugnanza per lo sfruttamento in "chi se ne frega!"?!! :incazzato:
> Ho scritto che nessuna regolamentazione funziona contro la criminalità se non viene perseguita.
> Perché ciò non avviene è lo stesso motivo per cui non avvengono molte altre cose che dovrebbero essere fatte in fase di repressione.
> Io credo nella possibilità di modificare le teste di chi utilizza perché non nasce nessuno con già in testa l'idea "vado a puttane" e questo pensiero arriva in seguito alla formazione di vita che ha avuto e che auspico possa essere diversa.


ma come fai a saperlo se non provi!!!!! ah ma tanto non cambia nulla è quello che dicono, di solito, le persone che non hanno interesse a cambiare nulla. E con l'idea "vado a puttane", sono perlomeno 5000 (CINQUEMILA) ANNI che gli uomini, non tutti, alcuni MA NON POCHI escono di casa.
Se va di culo ce ne vorranno altri 2000 perchè non lo facciano più.
Nel frattempo quelle donne che NON FANNO NULLA DI ILLEGALE, vuoi continuare a tenerle in un ghetto? 1000 anni? ad essere ottimisti?
IO NO.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Flambette, guarda, io non sono ipocrita. Io ho pulito cessi quando lavoravo d'estate per pigliarmi due soldi e d'inverno studiavo. Sicuramente se avessi fatto servizietti d'altro tipo avrei guadagnato di più e fatto meno fatica. Ho fatto una scelta che mi era consona, l'altra a dire la verità manco mi è mai venuta in mente. Ma in questo mondo strano, dove dispensatori di morte e disgrazie sono rispettabili, io ritengo che con il proprio corpo uno ci faccia quello che gli pare, anche cederlo per soldi PERCHE' E' IL SUO e sebbenne non abbia mai condiviso quel sentire e sebbene l'esistenza di certi fenomeni mi amareggi e persino mi disgusti(non sempre invero), ne riconosco la realtà ed il diritto di affermazione.
> Quello che voglio è che la Marietta(celebre prostituta romagnola) abbia gli stessi miei diritti e CHE NESSUNO LA GIUDICHI PER QUELLO CHE PAGA SULLA PROPRIA PELLE.


In ticino va così...

Ticinorostitute e tasse: ‘Costrette a lavorare solo per pagare le imposte!’ 	PDF 	Stampa 	E-mail

BELLINZONA – “Non è giusto! Io sono costretta a lavorare dodici mesi all’anno solo per dare i soldi a loro”. “Siamo veramente poche, però dobbiamo pagare per tutte”. “A me sembra che questo sia vero e proprio sfruttamento dello prostituzione”. A parlare sono tre donne che da diversi anni lavorano come prostitute nel nostro Cantone. Provengono da paesi appartenenti alla Unione europea e quindi possono fare richiesta del permesso di lavoro e svolgere il mestiere più antico del mondo in piena legalità. E allora perché si lamentano? La causa scatenante della rabbia di queste donne è il sentimento di subire un’ingiustizia da parte dello Stato. Come tutti i cittadini, anche loro devono pagare le tasse. Il problema però, ci hanno spiegato Lara, Serena e Ivana (i nomi sono fittizi) è che il Cantone ha stabilito che tutte le prostitute registrate devono pagare la stessa cifra, basata sul presupposto che le donne guadagnino, tra i 50000 e i 70'000 franchi netti all’anno. Come ci hanno spiegato le tre donne si tratterebbe di sborsare tra i 550 e i mille franchi al mese solo per pagare le tasse. La cifre però raddoppia perché oltre alle imposte c'è anche la cassa malati e l’avs da pagare. Tutti soldi che le illegali non spendono.


Non tutte le prostitute guadagnano la stessa cifra all’anno

Dove sta l’ingiustizia? Tutte quante affermano con veemenza che non è possibile pensare che tutte le prostitute riescano a guadagnare tutti quei soldi. I motivi sono diversi. Non tutte riescono a fare lo stesso numero di marchette in un giorno o in una settimana. La maggior parte inoltre, non lavora 365 giorni all’anno, anzi. Le tre donne da noi interpellate lavorano due o tre mesi, poi si prendono una pausa, spesso per tornare a casa. È possibile che altre lavorino di più, “ma in genere”, ha spiegato Lara, “non ce la fai”. Ma tutto questo il fisco cantonale non lo prende in considerazione, a quanto pare. Così come non considera che per esercitare la professione, le prostitute devono anche sostenere delle spese. Come ci ha spiegato in particolare Lara, che si trova in Ticino da più tempo rispetto alla altre due ragazze, la voce più importante è senz’altro l’affitto della stanza in cui si lavora: 5'000 franchi in un mese. A questo bisogna aggiungere l’affitto dell’appartamento in cui invece si vive, perché spesso le prostitute non vivono dove lavorano, si tratta di due luoghi separati. Come per tutti gli altri cittadini che vivono in forma regolare nel nostro Cantone poi, ci sono le altre fatture da pagare, come la cassa malati e l’AVS.


Costretta a lavorare solo per pagare le tasse

Lara ci ha spiegato che per molti anni ha esercitato la professione senza il permesso e nonostante questo non ha mai avuto guai con la polizia. Ad un certo punto però il gerente del locale in cui lavorava l’ha obbligata a registrarsi, pena l’esclusione dal giro. Lara allora si è messa in regola e da quel giorno, ci spiega, le è caduto il mondo addosso. “Ho vissuto per due anni”, ci racconta, “con l’angoscia di non riuscire a pagare le tasse. Per i primi mesi pagavo 1'000 franchi ogni mese, poi 500”. Ma il problema più grave, hanno sottolineato le tre donne, è che il fisco non conosce la nostra realtà. Sempre Lara ci ha detto che negli anni in cui lavorava in forma illegale, lei restava nel nostro paese tre o quattro mesi e poi tornava a casa. Una volta registrata si è trovata costretta a lavorare dodici mesi all’anno e solo per poter pagare le tasse. Secondo Lara, c’è una sorta di contraddizione in questo sistema perché in un certo senso le prostitute sono obbligate a lavorare di più in questo modo, anche a scapito della loro salute. Lara oltretutto si è trovata costretta a vivere nella stanza in cui lavorava perché non poteva più permettersi di pagare l’affitto di un appartamento. “Mettermi in regola”, ha raccontato Lara, "è stato lo sbaglio più grande che potessi fare. Non lo consiglierei a nessuno".


Le prostitute legali pagano anche per tutte le altre?

Le prostitute registrate sono una piccola percentuale rispetto a quelle non registrate. Di conseguenza solo una minoranza deve pagare le tasse, mentre tutte le altre mettono in tasca tutto quello che guadagnano. Questo influenza il mercato, in quanto una squillo illegale può anche permettersi di abbassare i prezzi, “tanto tutto quello che guadagna è suo”. Le prostitute legali sono ancora una volta penalizzate. Il permesso di lavoro inoltre non offre nessun tipo di garanzia. Nemmeno il timore delle retate e dei controlli di polizia è un motivo per regolarizzarsi. Come ci ha rivelato Ivana, “se la polizia ti becca senza permesso, al massimo paghi una multa di 900 franchi. Inoltre non capita spesso di finire in un controllo, al massimo una o due volte all’anno, per cui i conti sono presto fatti: meglio pagare la multa e poi continuare a lavorare, che pagare fino a 12'000 franchi di tasse all’anno solo per essere in regola”. Il permesso non dà alcun vantaggio, anzi. Serena ci ha raccontato che quando si è messa in regola, i gestori dei locali le hanno chiuso le porte in faccia, “per loro”, ci ha spiegato Serena, “è meglio affittare la stanza ad una ragazza senza permesso, così possono fare quello che vogliono e possono scopare gratis.” Con le ragazze regolari non si può. "Chi me lo fa fare di tenere il permesso?" Dicono in coro le tre donne che stanno seriamente pensando di restituirlo come già hanno fatto diverse colleghe che sono tornate nell’illegalità.

Le tre donne hanno sottolineato che sarebbero ben disposte a lavorare in forma regolare e pagare le tasse (come tutti i cittadini), ma però queste dovrebbero essere giuste, basate sul lavoro effettivo.
“Il sistema non funziona”
Secondo queste donne le ingiustizie e le contraddizioni nel modo di tassare le prostitute sono troppe e tutte hanno la sensazione che il fisco non abbia veramente un’idea chiara della realtà in cui lavorano le squillo. “Chi ha deciso che noi guadagniamo tutte 50'000 o 70'000 franchi all’anno?” si chiede Ivana. Sentendo le loro testimonianze inoltre si capisce che è anche difficile per l’Ufficio delle contribuzioni tassare queste donne. “Io sono andata a chiedere informazioni,” ci racconta Serena, “e nemmeno loro sapevano cosa dovevo pagare, solo ora mi è arrivata della documentazione per gli anni scorsi.” Anche i controlli sembrano poco efficaci, se non addirittura inesistenti: “Io se lavoro pago”, spiega Ivana, “ma se no, non pago e non succede niente anche perché persino all’Ufficio non sanno cosa fare dato che ci sono parecchie proteste”. Serena invece ricorda di aver sentito in TV un nostro consigliere di Stato affermare che in Ticino “non vogliamo mantenere un’economia basata sulla prostituzione”. Ma allora, si chiede Serena, “non dovrebbero esserci queste distinzioni e bisognerebbe tassare le prostitute come tutti gli altri cittadini.”
di Paola Latorre www.tio.ch


----------



## Nocciola (6 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Oddio Farfalla, da come ha costruito milano2 a come ha ottenuto Arcore direi che aveva le capacità di un avvoltoio.
> Che poi si sia rincoglionito tra età e pompaggi di sostanze ci credo, ma già prima non era esattamente un'anima candida.


Non ho certo detto questo. Conosci anime candide tra i più grandi imprenditori italiani o esteri?
Io so come di lavorava quando lui era a capo di tutto e ti adsicuro che lo rimpiango parecchio


----------



## contepinceton (6 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Oddio Farfalla, da come ha costruito milano2 a come ha ottenuto Arcore direi che aveva le capacità di un avvoltoio.
> Che poi si sia rincoglionito tra età e pompaggi di sostanze ci credo, ma già prima non era esattamente un'anima candida.


Il caimano no?


----------



## Brunetta (6 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma come fai a saperlo se non provi!!!!! ah ma tanto non cambia nulla è quello che dicono, di solito, le persone che non hanno interesse a cambiare nulla. E con l'idea "vado a puttane", sono perlomeno 5000 (CINQUEMILA) ANNI che gli uomini, non tutti, alcuni MA NON POCHI escono di casa.
> Se va di culo ce ne vorranno altri 2000 perchè non lo facciano più.
> Nel frattempo quelle donne che NON FANNO NULLA DI ILLEGALE, vuoi continuare a tenerle in un ghetto? 1000 anni? ad essere ottimisti?
> IO NO.


Sei pessimista e sei con-partecipe di quella cultura. In perfetta buona fede.
Ma chi le vuole nel ghetto? Abbi pietà di me.


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Maggio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non ho certo detto questo. Conosci anime candide tra i più grandi imprenditori italiani o esteri?
> Io so come di lavorava quando lui era a capo di tutto e ti adsicuro che lo rimpiango parecchio


no però arrivare a depredare un'orfana in combutta con il suo tutore ce ne vuole. Che abbia avuto capacità imprenditoriali eccezionali è indubbio.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io credo nella possibilità di modificare le teste di chi utilizza perché non nasce nessuno con già in testa l'idea "vado a puttane" e questo pensiero arriva in seguito alla formazione di vita che ha avuto e che auspico possa essere diversa.


Embè
Non s'era capito?
Ma credimi proprio voler modificare la testa ad un uomo
Ti ha inguaiato...

Tutte lo sanno
Mai prendere un uomo per la testa, mai...

Fidati
Cosa ci sta nella testa di un uomo
lo sa solo l'uomo...

Fidati non esiste uomo sulla faccia della terra
che direbbe mai ad una donna
certe cose che gli passano per la testa

Francamente le donne ne rimarrebbero stupefatte...

Ma a me ha colpito cosa ha detto mia figlia stasera a me
su questo tema...

Se un uomo mi propone sesso in cambio di una ricarica
Non mi sta trattando bene.

Se un uomo mi regala una ricarica perchè sono bella
Mi sta trattando bene.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Flambette, guarda, io non sono ipocrita. Io ho pulito cessi quando lavoravo d'estate per pigliarmi due soldi e d'inverno studiavo. Sicuramente se avessi fatto servizietti d'altro tipo avrei guadagnato di più e fatto meno fatica. Ho fatto una scelta che mi era consona, l'altra a dire la verità manco mi è mai venuta in mente. Ma in questo mondo strano, dove dispensatori di morte e disgrazie sono rispettabili, io ritengo che con il proprio corpo uno ci faccia quello che gli pare, anche cederlo per soldi PERCHE' E' IL SUO e sebbenne non abbia mai condiviso quel sentire e sebbene l'esistenza di certi fenomeni mi amareggi e persino mi disgusti(non sempre invero), ne riconosco la realtà ed il diritto di affermazione.
> Quello che voglio è che la Marietta(celebre prostituta romagnola) abbia gli stessi miei diritti e CHE NESSUNO LA GIUDICHI PER QUELLO CHE PAGA SULLA PROPRIA PELLE.


Dici bene...:up::up::up::up:


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sei pessimista e sei con-partecipe di quella cultura. In perfetta buona fede.
> Ma chi le vuole nel ghetto? Abbi pietà di me.


ma con-partecipe lo vai a dire anche a qualcun altro. Io ho ospitato in casa mia ragazze che si nascondevano rischiando in prima persona, perchè le cercavano. Bisogna viverle le situazioni, per discernere, davvero. E quando invece una donna mi dice: preferisco farmi 4 uomini in una notte che 8 ore in fabbrica per un mese, ne prendo atto. Libera decisione. E quei 4 uomini ci saranno anche domani e l'anno prossimo e tra 50 anni, questa è la verità, anche se non ti piace. Non piace neanche a me, come non mi piacciono tante cose che devo accettare per trovare il modo con il quale conviverci al minimo del dolore.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma con-partecipe lo vai a dire anche a qualcun altro. Io ho ospitato in casa mia ragazze che si nascondevano rischiando in prima persona, perchè le cercavano. Bisogna viverle le situazioni, per discernere, davvero. E quando invece una donna mi dice: preferisco farmi 4 uomini in una notte che 8 ore in fabbrica per un mese, ne prendo atto. Libera decisione. E quei 4 uomini ci saranno anche domani e l'anno prossimo e tra 50 anni, questa è la verità, anche se non ti piace. Non piace neanche a me, come non mi piacciono tante cose che devo accettare per trovare il modo con il quale conviverci al minimo del dolore.


Il problema resta che più passa il tempo
meno quei 4 uomini ci saranno.

Il tempo passa
E loro cambiano donnina.

Giustamente ci sono due categorie di prostitute no?
E la categoria che dici te
da noi un tempo non c'era.

E' arrivata con la caduta del comunismo e la guerra nei balcani.

Anche da noi si sapeva poco di Albanesi, rumene, nigeriane costrette...


----------



## free (7 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma con-partecipe lo vai a dire anche a qualcun altro. Io ho ospitato in casa mia ragazze che si nascondevano rischiando in prima persona, perchè le cercavano. Bisogna viverle le situazioni, per discernere, davvero. E quando invece una donna mi dice: preferisco farmi 4 uomini in una notte che 8 ore in fabbrica per un mese, ne prendo atto. Libera decisione. E quei 4 uomini ci saranno anche domani e l'anno prossimo e tra 50 anni, questa è la verità, anche se non ti piace. Non piace neanche a me, come non mi piacciono tante cose che devo accettare per trovare il modo con il quale conviverci al minimo del dolore.



ma da cosa si nascondevano queste ragazze? dai datori di lavoro in fabbrica??:singleeye:
tu stai parlando delle donne schiavizzate in mano alla criminalità, che è un argomento tutto diverso, invece si parlava delle "libere scelte" di vendere il proprio corpo...per comprarsi borsette, vestiti, droga, macchine etc. etc.

che poi non dimentichiamo che ci sono anche le prostitute che rovinano gli uomini (non che mi dispiaccia particolarmente, anzi), il che è tipico della loro mentalità, pensano solo ai soldi


----------



## contepinceton (7 Maggio 2014)

*Così l'Europa Lungo ma...*

Testo della Risoluzione del Parlamento europeo del 26 febbraio 2014 	PDF 	Stampa 	E-mail

P7_TA-PROV(2014)0162

Sfruttamento sessuale e prostituzione e loro conseguenze per la parità di genere

Risoluzione del Parlamento europeo del 26 febbraio 2014 su sfruttamento sessuale e prostituzione, e sulle loro conseguenze per la parità di genere (2013/2103(INI))

Il Parlamento europeo,

–    visti gli articoli 4 e 5 della Dichiarazione universale dei diritti dell'uomo del 1948,

–    vista la Convenzione delle Nazioni Unite del 1949 per la repressione della tratta degli esseri umani e dello sfruttamento della prostituzione,

–    visto l'articolo 6 della Convenzione CEDAW del 1979 che mira a combattere tutte le forme di tratta delle donne e lo sfruttamento della prostituzione femminile,

–    vista la convenzione delle Nazioni Unite del 1989 sui diritti del fanciullo,

–    vista la dichiarazione delle Nazioni Unite del 1993 sull'eliminazione della violenza contro le donne, il cui articolo 2 stipula che la violenza contro le donne comprende: "la violenza fisica, sessuale e psicologica che avviene all'interno della comunità nel suo complesso, incluso lo stupro, l'abuso sessuale, la molestia sessuale e l'intimidazione sul posto di lavoro, negli istituti educativi e altrove, il traffico delle donne e la prostituzione forzata",

–    visto il protocollo di Palermo del 2000 addizionale alla Convenzione delle Nazioni Unite contro la criminalità organizzata transnazionale per prevenire, reprimere e punire la tratta di persone, in particolare donne e bambini, allegato alla Convenzione delle Nazioni Unite contro la criminalità organizzata transnazionale,

–    visti l'obiettivo strategico D.3 della piattaforma d'azione e la dichiarazione di Pechino del 1995,

–    vista la Convenzione n. 29 dell'OIL sul lavoro forzato e obbligatorio, il cui articolo 2 definisce il lavoro forzato,

–    vista la dichiarazione di Bruxelles (11) dell'Organizzazione internazionale per le migrazioni (OIM) sulla prevenzione e la lotta alla tratta di esseri umani, che chiede una politica globale, multidisciplinare ed efficacemente coordinata che coinvolga attori di tutti i settori interessati,

–    viste le raccomandazioni del Consiglio d'Europa in questo ambito, quali la raccomandazione n. R 11 del 2000 sulla tratta di esseri umani a fini di sfruttamento sessuale, la raccomandazione n. R 5 del 2002 sulla protezione delle donne contro la violenza e la raccomandazione n. 1545 del 2000 su una campagna contro la tratta delle donne,

–    vista la Convenzione del Consiglio d'Europa sulla lotta contro la tratta di esseri umani,

–    vista la proposta di raccomandazione dell'assemblea parlamentare del Consiglio d'Europa dal titolo "Criminalising the purchase of sex to combat the trafficking of people for sexual exploitation", documento n. 12920 del 26 aprile 2012,

–    vista la decisione ministeriale n. 1(12) di Vienna dell'OSCE del 2000 a sostegno delle misure dell'OSCE e del piano d'azione dell'OSCE per combattere la tratta di esseri umani (decisione n. 557, adottata nel 2003),

–    visti gli articoli 2 e 13 del trattato sull'Unione europea,

–    vista la decisone quadro 2002/629/GAI del Consiglio, del 19 luglio 2002, sulla lotta alla tratta degli esseri umani,

–    vista la direttiva 2011/36/UE del Parlamento europeo e del Consiglio, del 5 aprile 2011, concernente la prevenzione e la repressione della tratta di esseri umani e la protezione delle vittime, e che sostituisce la decisione quadro del Consiglio 2002/629/GAI del 19 luglio 2002,

–    vista la risoluzione del Consiglio sulle iniziative contro la tratta di esseri umani, in particolare delle donne[1],

–    vista la strategia dell'UE per l'eradicazione della tratta degli esseri umani,

–    vista la sua risoluzione del 15 giugno 1995 sulla Quarta conferenza mondiale delle Nazioni Unite sulle donne: Lotta per l'uguaglianza, lo sviluppo e la pace, che si terrà a Pechino nel settembre 1995[2],

–    vista la sua risoluzione del 24 aprile 1997 sulla comunicazione della Commissione sulle informazioni di contenuto illegale e nocivo su Internet[3],

–    vista la sua risoluzione del 16 settembre 1997 sulla necessità di organizzare una campagna a livello dell'Unione europea per la totale intransigenza nei confronti della violenza contro le donne[4],

–    vista la sua risoluzione del 24 ottobre 1997 sul Libro verde della Commissione sulla tutela dei minori e della dignità umana nei servizi audiovisivi e di informazione[5],

–    vista la sua risoluzione del 6 novembre 1997 sulla comunicazione della Commissione sulla lotta al turismo sessuale che coinvolge l'infanzia e sul promemoria sul contributo dell'Unione europea al rafforzamento della lotta contro l'abuso e lo sfruttamento sessuale dei bambini[6],

–    vista la sua risoluzione del 16 dicembre 1997 sulla comunicazione della Commissione sul traffico di donne a scopo di sfruttamento sessuale[7],

–    vista la sua risoluzione del 13 maggio 1998 sulla proposta di raccomandazione del Consiglio relativa alla tutela dei minori e della dignità umana nei servizi audiovisivi e d'informazione[8],

–    vista la sua risoluzione del 17 dicembre 1998 sul rispetto dei diritti umani nell'Unione europea (1996)[9],

–    vista la sua risoluzione del 10 febbraio 1999 sull'armonizzazione delle forme di protezione complementare allo status di rifugiato nell'Unione europea[10],

–    vista la sua risoluzione del 30 marzo 2000 sulla comunicazione della Commissione al Consiglio, al Parlamento europeo, al Comitato economico e sociale e al Comitato delle regioni sull'attuazione delle misure di lotta contro il turismo sessuale che coinvolge l'infanzia[11],

–    vista la sua risoluzione dell'11 aprile 2000 sull'iniziativa della Repubblica d'Austria in vista dell'adozione di una decisione del Consiglio relativa alla lotta contro la pornografia infantile su Internet[12],

–    vista la sua risoluzione del 18 maggio 2000 sul seguito dato alla piattaforma d'azione di Pechino[13],

–    vista la sua risoluzione del 19 maggio 2000 sulla comunicazione della Commissione al Consiglio e al Parlamento europeo dal titolo "Per ulteriori azioni nella lotta contro la tratta di donne"[14],

–    vista la sua risoluzione del 15 giugno 2000 sulla comunicazione della Commissione sulle vittime di reati nell'Unione europea: Riflessioni sul quadro normativo e sulle misure da prendere[15],

–    vista la sua risoluzione del 12 giugno 2001 sulla proposta di decisione quadro del Consiglio sulla lotta alla tratta degli esseri umani[16],

–    vista la sua risoluzione del 17 gennaio 2006 sulle strategie di prevenzione della tratta di donne e bambini, vulnerabili allo sfruttamento sessuale[17],

–    vista la sua risoluzione del 2 febbraio 2006 sulla situazione attuale nella lotta alla violenza contro le donne ed eventuali azioni future[18],

–    vista la sua risoluzione del 15 marzo 2006 sulla prostituzione coatta in occasione di manifestazioni sportive internazionali[19],

–    vista la sua risoluzione del 26 novembre 2009 sull'eliminazione della violenza contro le donne[20],

–    vista la sua risoluzione del 5 aprile 2011 sulle priorità e sulla definizione di un nuovo quadro politico dell'UE in materia di lotta alla violenza contro le donne[21],

–    vista la sua risoluzione del 6 febbraio 2013 sulla 57ª sessione della commissione sullo status delle donne (CSW) delle Nazioni Unite: prevenzione ed eliminazione di ogni forma di violenza contro le donne e le ragazze[22],

–    vista la sua risoluzione del 23 ottobre 2013 sulla criminalità organizzata, la corruzione e il riciclaggio di denaro: raccomandazioni in merito ad azioni e iniziative da intraprendere[23],

–    vista la campagna di sensibilizzazione "Non in vendita" della Lobby europea delle donne,

–    visto l'articolo 48 del suo regolamento,

–    visti la relazione della commissione per i diritti della donna e l'uguaglianza di genere e il parere della commissione per lo sviluppo (A7-0071/2014),

A.      considerando che la prostituzione e la prostituzione forzata sono fenomeni di genere aventi una dimensione globale, che coinvolgono circa 40-42 milioni di persone al mondo, che la grande maggioranza delle persone che si prostituiscono è costituita da donne e ragazze minorenni, che quasi tutti i clienti sono uomini e che la prostituzione è pertanto al contempo causa e conseguenza di una disparità di genere che aggrava ulteriormente;

B.      considerando che la prostituzione e la prostituzione forzata sono forme di schiavitù incompatibili con la dignità umana e i diritti umani fondamentali;

C.      considerando che la tratta di persone, in particolare di donne e bambini, a fini di sfruttamento sessuale o di altra natura, è una delle più vergognose violazioni dei diritti umani; che la tratta di esseri umani sta aumentando a livello globale, a seguito alla crescita della criminalità organizzata e dei suoi profitti;

D.      considerando che il lavoro è una delle principali risorse per l'autorealizzazione dell'uomo, attraverso cui gli individui contribuiscono al benessere collettivo;

E.      considerando che la prostituzione e la prostituzione forzata sono intrinsecamente collegate alla disparità di genere nella società e influiscono sullo status delle donne e degli uomini nella società nonché sulla percezione dei loro rapporti reciproci e della sessualità;

F.      considerando che la salute sessuale e riproduttiva è promossa attraverso sani approcci alla sessualità condotti nel rispetto reciproco;

G.      considerando che la direttiva 2011/36/UE del 5 aprile 2011 concernente la prevenzione e la repressione della tratta di esseri umani stabilisce disposizioni dettagliate per le vittime;

H.      considerando che qualsiasi politica in materia di prostituzione influisce sul conseguimento della parità di genere, incide sulla comprensione delle questioni di genere e trasmette messaggi e norme alla società, compresi i giovani;

I.      considerando che la prostituzione funziona come un'attività commerciale e crea un mercato in cui diversi attori entrano in relazione tra loro e in cui protettori e procacciatori effettuano i loro calcoli e agiscono in modo da consolidare o accrescere il loro mercato e massimizzare i profitti, e che gli acquirenti di servizi sessuali svolgono un ruolo chiave costituendo la domanda in tale mercato;

J.      considerando che, secondo l'OMS, la salute sessuale richiede un approccio positivo e rispettoso alla sessualità e alle relazioni sessuali come pure la possibilità di fare esperienze sessuali piacevoli e sicure, libere da coercizione, discriminazione e violenza;

K.      considerando che la prostituzione riduce tutti gli atti più intimi al loro valore monetario e svilisce l'essere umano fino al livello di merce o oggetto a disposizione del cliente;

L.      considerando che la grande maggioranza delle persone che si prostituiscono proviene da categorie vulnerabili;

M.      considerando che lo sfruttamento della prostituzione è strettamente legato alla criminalità organizzata;

N.      considerando che la criminalità organizzata, la tratta di esseri umani, i crimini estremamente violenti e la corruzione prosperano all'ombra della prostituzione e che qualsiasi quadro di legalizzazione va a beneficio in primis dei protettori, che riescono a trasformarsi in "uomini d'affari";

O.      considerando che i mercati della prostituzione alimentano la tratta di donne e minori [24];

P.      considerando che la tratta è utilizzata come mezzo per portare donne e ragazze minorenni nel mercato della prostituzione;

Q.      considerando che i dati dell'UE mostrano l'inefficacia dell'attuale politica di lotta alla tratta di esseri umani nonché la presenza di problemi nell'identificazione e nel perseguimento dei trafficanti, e che è quindi necessario intensificare le indagini sui casi di tratta a fini sessuali e rafforzare il perseguimento e la condanna dei trafficanti di esseri umani;

R.      considerando che sempre più giovani, tra i quali figura in modo allarmante un elevato numero di bambini, sono costretti a prostituirsi;

S.      considerando che le minacce rivolte a chi pratica la prostituzione possono essere dirette e fisiche oppure indirette, ad esempio attraverso pressioni sulla famiglia nel paese di origine, e che queste ultime possono essere di carattere psicologico e insidiose;

T.      considerando che la principale responsabilità di contrastare la tratta di esseri umani spetta agli Stati membri e che ad aprile 2013 solo sei Stati membri avevano notificato il pieno recepimento della direttiva dell'UE contro la tratta di esseri umani, il cui termine per l'attuazione scadeva il 6 aprile 2013;

U.      considerando che la Commissione, nella sua strategia per la parità tra donne e uomini 2010-2015, dichiara che "le disparità tra donne e uomini violano i diritti fondamentali";

V.      considerando che vi è un'enorme differenza nel modo in cui gli Stati membri trattano la prostituzione ed esistono due approcci principali: un approccio vede la prostituzione come una violazione dei diritti delle donne, una forma di schiavitù sessuale, che si traduce in una disparità di genere a discapito delle donne e la mantiene; l'altro approccio ritiene che la prostituzione stessa sostenga la parità di genere promuovendo il diritto della donna a decidere cosa fare del suo corpo; in entrambi i casi, i singoli Stati membri hanno le competenze per decidere quale approccio adottare nei confronti della prostituzione;

W.      considerando che esiste una differenza tra prostituzione "forzata" e "volontaria",

X.      considerando che il problema della prostituzione deve essere affrontato in una visione a lungo termine e in una prospettiva di parità di genere;

1.   riconosce che la prostituzione, la prostituzione forzata e lo sfruttamento sessuale sono questioni altamente legate al genere, nonché violazioni della dignità umana, contrari ai principi dei diritti umani, tra cui la parità di genere, e pertanto in contrasto con i principi della Carta dei diritti fondamentali dell'Unione europea, compresi l'obiettivo e il principio della parità di genere; 

2.   sottolinea che è necessario rispettare  i diritti in materia di salute di tutte le donne, compreso il loro diritto al proprio corpo e alla sessualità nonché a essere libere da coercizioni, discriminazioni e violenza;

3.   evidenzia l'esistenza di molti legami tra la prostituzione e la tratta e riconosce che la prostituzione, sia a livello globale che in Europa, alimenta la tratta di donne e ragazze minorenni vulnerabili, una gran percentuale delle quali è compresa tra i 13 e i 25 anni; sottolinea che, come mostrato dai dati della Commissione, la maggior parte delle vittime (62%) è oggetto di tratta a fini di sfruttamento sessuale, che le donne e le ragazze minorenni rappresentano il 96% delle vittime identificate e presunte e che negli ultimi anni si è registrato un aumento del numero delle vittime provenienti da paesi terzi;

4.   riconosce tuttavia che la mancanza di dati affidabili, precisi e comparabili tra i paesi, dovuta soprattutto al carattere illegale e spesso invisibile della prostituzione e della tratta, mantiene opaco il mercato della prostituzione e ostacola il processo decisionale politico, di conseguenza i dati sono basati solamente su stime;

5.   sottolinea che la prostituzione è anche una questione sanitaria dal momento che comporta effetti dannosi per la salute delle persone che la praticano, le quali sono più soggette a traumi sessuali, fisici e psichici, alla dipendenza da stupefacenti e alcool, alla perdita di autostima così come a un tasso di mortalità superiore rispetto al resto della popolazione; aggiunge e sottolinea che molti degli acquirenti di servizi sessuali chiedono sesso a pagamento non protetto, cosa che accresce il rischio di effetti sanitari negativi, sia per le persone che praticano la prostituzione sia per i clienti;

6.   sottolinea che la prostituzione forzata, la prostituzione e lo sfruttamento nell'industria del sesso possono avere conseguenze psicologiche e fisiche devastanti e durature per gli individui coinvolti (anche dopo che hanno abbandonato la prostituzione), con particolare riferimento a bambini e adolescenti, oltre a essere causa e conseguenza di disparità di genere e a perpetuare stereotipi legati al genere e lo stereotipo della donna che vende servizi sessuali, come l'idea che i corpi di donne e ragazze minorenni siano in vendita per soddisfare la domanda maschile di sesso;

7.   esorta gli Stati membri a prevedere, nel rispetto della normativa nazionale, incontri consultivi e controlli sanitari riservati e regolari per le prostitute in luoghi diversi da quelli in cui ha luogo la prostituzione;

8.   riconosce che le prostitute rappresentano un gruppo esposto a un elevato rischio di contrarre l'HIV e altre malattie sessualmente trasmissibili;

9.   invita gli Stati membri a scambiare le migliori prassi sulle modalità di riduzione dei pericoli associati alla prostituzione nelle strade;

10. riconosce che la prostituzione e la prostituzione forzata possono incidere sulla violenza contro le donne in generale, dal momento che le ricerche sugli acquirenti di servizi sessuali dimostrano che gli uomini che acquistano sesso hanno un'immagine degradante delle donne[25]; suggerisce quindi alle autorità nazionali competenti di affiancare al divieto di acquistare servizi sessuali una campagna di sensibilizzazione tra gli uomini;

11. sottolinea che le persone che praticano la prostituzione sono particolarmente vulnerabili dal punto di vista sociale, economico, fisico, psicologico, emozionale e familiare e sono maggiormente esposte al rischio di subire violenza e pregiudizio rispetto agli individui impegnati in qualsiasi altra attività; ritiene pertanto opportuno che le forze di polizia nazionali siano incoraggiate a occuparsi, tra l'altro, dei bassi tassi di condanna per gli stupri nei confronti delle prostitute; evidenzia che le persone che praticano la prostituzione sono altresì oggetto di pubblico discredito nonché socialmente stigmatizzate, anche nel qualora abbandonino la prostituzione;

12. richiama l'attenzione sul fatto che le donne che si prostituiscono hanno il diritto alla maternità, nonché di crescere i loro figli e prendersi cura di loro;

13. sottolinea che la normalizzazione della prostituzione ha un impatto sulla violenza contro le donne; fa riferimento in particolare ai dati che dimostrano come gli uomini che acquistano servizi sessuali siano più inclini a commettere atti sessualmente coercitivi e altri atti di violenza contro le donne e spesso mostrino tendenze misogine;

14. nota che l'80-95% delle persone che praticano la prostituzione ha subito forme di violenza prima di iniziare a prostituirsi (stupro, incesto, pedofilia), che il 62% di esse riferisce di avere subito uno stupro e il 68% soffre di un disturbo post-traumatico da stress, (una percentuale analoga a quella delle vittime di tortura)[26];

15. sottolinea che la prostituzione minorile non può mai essere volontaria, giacché i bambini non sono in grado di dare il loro "consenso" alla prostituzione; esorta gli Stati membri ad adoperarsi nella maggior misura possibile per combattere la prostituzione minorile (che coinvolge individui di età inferiore ai 18 anni), dal momento che rappresenta la forma più grave di prostituzione forzata; richiede urgentemente un approccio a tolleranza zero basato sulla prevenzione, sulla protezione delle vittime e su azioni giudiziarie nei confronti dei client;

16. rileva che la prostituzione minorile e lo sfruttamento sessuale dei minori sono in aumento, anche tramite i social network, dove si ricorre spesso a forme di raggiro e intimidazione;

17. attira l'attenzione sul fenomeno della prostituzione minorile, che è distinto dalle molestie sessuali ed è legato a situazioni di difficoltà economica e assenza di cure da parte dei genitori;

18. sottolinea la necessità di misure efficaci volte a dedicare particolare attenzione a rimuovere i minorenni che si prostituiscono dal cosiddetto mercato della prostituzione e a impedire il loro ingresso in tale mercato, così come a concentrarsi sulle attività contrarie agli obiettivi della convenzione delle Nazioni Unite sui diritti del fanciullo e del relativo protocollo opzionale;

19. ritiene che l'acquisto di servizi sessuali da prostitute di età inferiore ai 21 anni dovrebbe costituire reato, mentre non dovrebbero costituire reato i servizi resi da chi si prostituisce;

20. richiama l'attenzione sul fenomeno della manipolazione psicologica a scopi sessuali (grooming), che consiste nella prostituzione di ragazze minorenni o che hanno appena raggiunto la maggiore età in cambio di beni di lusso o piccole somme di denaro destinate a coprire le spese quotidiane o relative all'istruzione;

21. fa notare agli Stati membri che l'istruzione gioca un ruolo fondamentale nella prevenzione della prostituzione e della criminalità organizzata ad essa associata e raccomanda pertanto di organizzare, presso scuole e università, campagne educative di sensibilizzazione e prevenzione specifiche per età; raccomanda inoltre che l'educazione in materia di uguaglianza rappresenti un obiettivo fondamentale nel processo educativo dei giovani;

22. richiama l'attenzione sul fatto che le pubblicità di servizi sessuali nei giornali e media sociali possono contribuire a sostenere la tratta di esseri umani e la prostituzione;

23. sottolinea il ruolo crescente di Internet e dei social network nel reclutamento di nuove e giovani prostitute attraverso le reti di trafficanti di esseri umani; chiede che le campagne di prevenzione siano condotte anche su Internet e che siano considerati i gruppi vulnerabili presi di mira da queste reti di trafficanti;

24. evidenzia alcuni effetti, perlopiù negativi, della produzione di mass media e pornografia, specialmente online, che creano un'immagine sfavorevole della donna, cosa che potrebbe portare a incoraggiare il disprezzo della personalità umana delle donne e a considerarle come merci; segnala inoltre che la libertà sessuale non deve essere interpretata come un'autorizzazione a disprezzare le donne;

25. sottolinea che la normalizzazione della prostituzione ha un impatto sulla percezione che i giovani hanno della sessualità e delle relazioni tra donne e uomini;

26. sottolinea che le persone che praticano la prostituzione non dovrebbero essere criminalizzate, e invita tutti gli Stati membri ad abrogare la legislazione repressiva nei confronti di chi si prostituisce;

27. invita gli Stati membri ad astenersi dal criminalizzare e penalizzare le prostitute nonché a elaborare programmi volti ad assistere le persone che praticano la prostituzione/i lavoratori del sesso affinché abbandonino la professione qualora lo desiderino;

28. ritiene che la riduzione della domanda dovrebbe essere parte di una strategia integrata per la lotta contro la tratta di esseri umani negli Stati membri;

29. ritiene che un modo di combattere la tratta di donne e ragazze minorenni a fini di sfruttamento sessuale e di rafforzare la parità di genere segua il modello attuato in Svezia, Islanda e Norvegia (il cosiddetto modello nordico), e attualmente in corso di esame in diversi paesi europei, dove il reato è costituito dall'acquisto di servizi sessuali e non dai servizi resi da chi si prostituisce;

30. sottolinea che, poiché la prostituzione è un problema transfrontaliero, è opportuno che gli Stati membri si assumano la responsabilità di combattere l'acquisto di servizi sessuali al di fuori del loro territorio;

31. mette in rilievo che taluni dati confermano l'effetto deterrente del modello nordico sulla tratta in Svezia, dove la prostituzione e la tratta a fini sessuali non sono in aumento, e il fatto che il modello in questione trovi sempre maggiore sostegno presso la popolazione, soprattutto i giovani, a dimostrazione che la normativa ha comportato un cambiamento negli atteggiamenti;

32. riconosce i risultati di una recente relazione governativa in Finlandia, che invita a una piena criminalizzazione dell'acquisto di servizi sessuali dal momento che l'approccio finlandese, in cui è criminalizzato l'acquisto di servizi sessuali da individui vittime della tratta, si è rivelato poco efficace nella lotta contro la tratta di esseri umani;

33. ritiene che la legislazione offra un'opportunità per chiarire quali siano le norme accettate dalla società e per creare una società che rifletta tali valori;

34. è del parere che considerare la prostituzione un "lavoro sessuale" legale, depenalizzare l'industria del sesso in generale e rendere legale lo sfruttamento della prostituzione non sia una soluzione per proteggere donne e ragazze minorenni vulnerabili dalla violenza e dallo sfruttamento, ma che sortisca l'effetto contrario esponendole al pericolo di subire un livello più elevato di violenza, promuovendo al contempo i mercati della prostituzione e, di conseguenza, accrescendo il numero di donne e ragazze minorenni oggetto di abusi;

35. condanna qualsiasi tentativo politico o dissertazione basati sull'idea che la prostituzione possa essere una soluzione per le donne migranti in Europa;

36. invita pertanto gli Stati membri, nel rispetto della normativa nazionale, a conferire alla polizia e alle autorità competenti per le strutture in cui sono svolte attività di prostituzione il diritto di accedere a tali strutture e di eseguire controlli casuali;

37. esorta la Commissione e gli Stati membri a mobilitare gli strumenti e i mezzi necessari a combattere la tratta degli esseri umani e lo sfruttamento sessuale nonché a limitare la prostituzione, in quanto violazione dei diritti fondamentali delle donne, con particolare riferimento ai minorenni, e della parità di genere;

38.  invita gli Stati membri a recepire quanto prima negli ordinamenti nazionali la direttiva 2011/36/UE del Parlamento europeo e del Consiglio, del 5 aprile 2011, concernente la prevenzione e la repressione della tratta di esseri umani e la protezione delle vittime, e che sostituisce la decisione quadro del Consiglio 2002/629/GAI, soprattutto allo scopo di proteggere le vittime;

39. esorta la Commissione a valutare l'impatto esercitato finora dal quadro giuridico europeo elaborato per eliminare la tratta a fini di sfruttamento sessuale, ad approfondire la ricerca riguardante le modalità di prostituzione, la tratta di esseri umani ai fini dello sfruttamento sessuale e l'aumento del turismo sessuale nell'UE, riservando particolare attenzione ai minori, così come a promuovere lo scambio di migliori prassi tra gli Stati membri;

40. sottolinea la necessità che la Commissione continui a finanziare progetti e programmi volti a contrastare la tratta di esseri umani e lo sfruttamento sessuale;

41. chiede agli Stati membri di elaborare e attuare politiche volte a far fronte alla tratta di esseri umani, allo sfruttamento sessuale e alla prostituzione, nonché di garantire il sostegno a tutte le parti interessate, come le ONG, la polizia, le altre autorità di contrasto e i servizi medici e sociali, il loro coinvolgimento nel processo decisionale e la cooperazione tra loro;

42. riconosce che la stragrande maggioranza di persone che praticano la prostituzione vorrebbe smettere ma non si sente in grado di farlo e sottolinea che queste persone necessitano di un sostegno adeguato, soprattutto di carattere psicologico e sociale, per uscire dalla rete dello sfruttamento sessuale e della dipendenza che vi è spesso associata; propone pertanto alle autorità competenti di attuare programmi volti ad aiutare gli individui ad abbandonare la prostituzione, in stretta collaborazione con le parti interessate;

43. sottolinea l'importanza di una formazione adeguata dei servizi di polizia e del personale del sistema giudiziario in generale in merito ai vari aspetti legati allo sfruttamento sessuale, tra cui gli aspetti di genere e riguardanti l'immigrazione, e invita gli Stati membri a esortare le autorità di polizia affinché collaborino con le vittime e le incoraggino a testimoniare, a promuovere l'istituzione di servizi speciali tra le forze di polizia e ad assumere donne tra gli agenti di polizia; ribadisce l'importanza della cooperazione in materia giudiziaria tra gli Stati membri per combattere con maggiore efficacia le reti di trafficanti di esseri umani in Europa;

44. richiama l'attenzione delle autorità nazionali sull'impatto della crisi economica sul crescente numero di donne e ragazze minorenni, comprese le donne migranti, obbligate a prostituirsi;

45. evidenzia che i problemi economici e la povertà sono tra le maggiori cause della prostituzione tra le donne e le ragazze minorenni, e che le strategie di prevenzione specifiche per genere, le campagne su scala nazionale ed europea rivolte in modo specifico alle comunità socialmente emarginate e a coloro che si trovano in situazioni di maggiore vulnerabilità (come le persone con disabilità e i minori all'interno dei sistemi di tutela dell'infanzia), le misure finalizzate a ridurre la povertà e a sensibilizzare sia gli acquirenti sia i fornitori di servizi sessuali nonché la condivisione delle migliori prassi sono tutti fattori essenziali per combattere lo sfruttamento sessuale delle donne e delle ragazze minorenni, soprattutto tra i migranti; raccomanda alla Commissione di istituire una "settimana europea per la lotta alla tratta di esseri umani";

46. sottolinea che l'emarginazione sociale è un fattore chiave che contribuisce ad aumentare la vulnerabilità di donne e ragazze minorenni svantaggiate rispetto alla tratta di esseri umani; sottolinea altresì che la crisi economica e sociale ha causato disoccupazione, inducendo spesso le donne più vulnerabili, comprese quelle posizionate più in alto nella scala sociale, a prostituirsi/entrare nel mercato del sesso al fine di superare la povertà e l'emarginazione sociale; invita gli Stati membri ad affrontare i problemi sociali più profondi che inducono uomini, donne e bambini a prostituirsi;

47. esorta gli Stati membri a finanziare le organizzazioni operanti sul campo mediante strategie di supporto e di uscita, a fornire servizi sociali innovativi alle vittime della tratta o dello sfruttamento sessuale, compresi i migranti e le persone prive di documenti, valutando i loro bisogni individuali e i rischi allo scopo di fornire assistenza e protezione adeguate, nonché ad attuare politiche – applicando un approccio olistico e attraverso i vari servizi di polizia, immigrazione, sanitari ed educativi – finalizzate ad aiutare le donne e i minori vulnerabili ad abbandonare la prostituzione, garantendo nel contempo che tali programmi dispongano di una base giuridica e dei finanziamenti necessari per conseguire tale obiettivo; ribadisce l'importanza di un sostegno psicologico e insiste sulla necessità del reinserimento sociale delle vittime di sfruttamento sessuale; osserva che tale processo richiede tempo e lo sviluppo di un progetto di vita che rappresenti un'alternativa credibile e realizzabile per le persone che in precedenza hanno praticato la prostituzione;

48. sottolinea che è necessario un maggior numero di analisi e prove statistiche per valutare quale sia il modo più efficace per combattere la tratta di donne e ragazze minorenni a fini di sfruttamento sessuale;

49. esorta gli Stati membri a valutare sia gli effetti positivi che quelli negativi della criminalizzazione dell'acquisto di servizi sessuali sulla riduzione della prostituzione e della tratta;

50. invita l'Unione europea e i suoi Stati membri a sviluppare politiche di prevenzione specifiche per genere nei paesi di origine delle persone che praticano la prostituzione in quanto vittime della tratta, che siano rivolte sia agli acquirenti di servizi sessuali sia alle donne e ai minori, attraverso sanzioni, misure di sensibilizzazione e istruzione;

51. chiede all'UE e agli Stati membri di adottare misure per scoraggiare la pratica del turismo sessuale sia all'interno che al di fuori dell'UE;

52. chiede al Servizio europeo per l'azione esterna di adottare misure volte ad arrestare la pratica della prostituzione nelle zone di conflitto in cui sono presenti le forze armate dell'Unione;

53. incarica il suo Presidente di trasmettere la presente risoluzione al Consiglio e alla Commissione.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma con-partecipe lo vai a dire anche a qualcun altro. Io ho ospitato in casa mia ragazze che si nascondevano rischiando in prima persona, perchè le cercavano. Bisogna viverle le situazioni, per discernere, davvero. E quando invece una donna mi dice: preferisco farmi 4 uomini in una notte che 8 ore in fabbrica per un mese, ne prendo atto. Libera decisione. E quei 4 uomini ci saranno anche domani e l'anno prossimo e tra 50 anni, questa è la verità, anche se non ti piace. Non piace neanche a me, come non mi piacciono tante cose che devo accettare per trovare il modo con il quale conviverci al minimo del dolore.


Sei compartecipe del pensiero perché non credi che possa cambiare la mentalità e non riesci a vedere altra possibilità che limitare i danni (anche se in buona fede, con generosità e coraggio) di qualcosa che consideri immutabile per i prossimi 5000 anni.


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Maggio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Il problema resta che più passa il tempo
> meno quei 4 uomini ci saranno.
> 
> Il tempo passa
> ...


Moldave, estoni, lituane... 
Passaporti sequestrati e parenti minacciati: se non fai quello che vogliamo ti ammazzo la sorella, o il fratello, o la mamma. Io condanno quegli uomini che contribuiscono a questo traffico. Ma so come vanno le cose: fino a che non ti tocca, non ti tocca. 500 euro di multa non accrescono le coscienze, non aumentano consapevolezza e umanità, ma come marchetta è sostanzialmente cara. Bisogna essere pragmatici.


----------



## free (7 Maggio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ho affrontato un discorso del genere a una cena.
> non si parlava di prostitute, ma alcune ragazze dai sedici ai vent'anni definivano troie delle loro compagne che cambiavano "spesso" fidanzato.
> i genitori presenti ridacchiavano senza intervenire.
> allora sono intervenuta io, e ho fatto ammutolire le quattro gallinelle, chiedendo loro in che modo si sentissero lese dal comportamento delle loro compagne.
> ...


che bella cena, mamme e figlie che parlano di troie...secondo me qualcuno è stato zitto non perchè non sapesse arrabattare discorsi, ma per darci un taglio, saggiamente:singleeye:


----------



## contepinceton (7 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Moldave, estoni, lituane...
> Passaporti sequestrati e parenti minacciati: se non fai quello che vogliamo ti ammazzo la sorella, o il fratello, o la mamma. Io condanno quegli uomini che contribuiscono a questo traffico. Ma so come vanno le cose: fino a che non ti tocca, non ti tocca. 500 euro di multa non accrescono le coscienze, non aumentano consapevolezza e umanità, ma come marchetta è sostanzialmente cara. Bisogna essere pragmatici.


SI...
SI....
SI...:up::up::up::up:


----------



## free (7 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Moldave, estoni, lituane...
> Passaporti sequestrati e parenti minacciati: se non fai quello che vogliamo ti ammazzo la sorella, o il fratello, o la mamma. Io condanno quegli uomini che contribuiscono a questo traffico. Ma so come vanno le cose: fino a che non ti tocca, non ti tocca. 500 euro di multa non accrescono le coscienze, non aumentano consapevolezza e umanità, ma come marchetta è sostanzialmente cara. Bisogna essere pragmatici.



vabbè ma se parli dello sfruttamento e della criminalità, è un altro discorso (che non c'entra un cazzo col pulire i cessi o meno)


----------



## Chiara Matraini (7 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sei compartecipe del pensiero perché non credi che possa cambiare la mentalità e non riesci a vedere altra possibilità che limitare i danni (anche se in buona fede, con generosità e coraggio) di qualcosa che consideri immutabile per i prossimi 5000 anni.


Il tuo mi sembra un discorso alquanto azzardato.
Compartecipe del pensiero.
Da quando essere realisti significa essere compartecipi del pensiero?


----------



## contepinceton (7 Maggio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Il tuo mi sembra un discorso alquanto azzardato.
> Compartecipe del pensiero.
> Da quando essere realisti significa essere compartecipi del pensiero?


Ma il sogno segreto di Brunetta
è avere spasimanti che la pensino come lei no?
Sarebbe molto rassicurante...

Pensa se entrasse nella mia testa e vedesse come io vedo le donne...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (7 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sei compartecipe del pensiero perché non credi che possa cambiare la mentalità e non riesci a vedere altra possibilità che limitare i danni (anche se in buona fede, con generosità e coraggio) di qualcosa che consideri immutabile per i prossimi 5000 anni.


Leggile poi le stigmatizzi!
http://www.lucciole.org/component/option,com_frontpage/Itemid,1/


----------



## contepinceton (7 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> vabbè ma se parli dello sfruttamento e della criminalità, è un altro discorso (che non c'entra un cazzo col pulire i cessi o meno)


Si ma muove un sacco di denaro sporco.
E lì Befera STA MUTO.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Maggio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Il tuo mi sembra un discorso alquanto azzardato.
> Compartecipe del pensiero.
> Da quando essere realisti significa essere compartecipi del pensiero?


La realtà è immutabile?


----------



## free (7 Maggio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si ma muove un sacco di denaro sporco.
> E lì Befera STA MUTO.


ma non spetta a lui, per i reati c'è il sequestro e/o la confisca dei profitti, su disposizioni della magistratura


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma da cosa si nascondevano queste ragazze? dai datori di lavoro in fabbrica??:singleeye:
> tu stai parlando delle donne schiavizzate in mano alla criminalità, che è un argomento tutto diverso, invece si parlava delle "libere scelte" di vendere il proprio corpo...per comprarsi borsette, vestiti, droga, macchine etc. etc.
> 
> che poi non dimentichiamo che ci sono anche le prostitute che rovinano gli uomini (non che mi dispiaccia particolarmente, anzi), il che è tipico della loro mentalità, pensano solo ai soldi


Mamma mia Free. Sulla strada sono tutte uguali, tutte uguali, quelle costrette e quelle no. E non c'è da fare ironia. Quella è la piaga che la legge Merlin, nata per combattere la stessa costrizione perchè nei bordelli le ragazze venivano portate, a volte vendute dalle famiglie, voleva combattere. Ma che differenza c'è tra quelle costrette ed una prostituta che lo fa  per scelta? Nessuna. Se invece le prostitute "volontarie" potessero uscire dal ghetto, essere libere di esercitare alla luce del diritto e si punisse severamente chi si accompagna alle schiave della criminalità ci sarebbe un'esitazione da parte dei clienti, no?


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sei compartecipe del pensiero perché non credi che possa cambiare la mentalità e non riesci a vedere altra possibilità che limitare i danni (anche se in buona fede, con generosità e coraggio) di qualcosa che consideri immutabile per i prossimi 5000 anni.


no, guarda, sono ottimista e ho detto 1000. Considerando che le prostitute non libere in Italia sono stimate nel numero di 25000 e che il periodo di esercizio è ad essere ottimista 30 anni, dimmi tu qual'è il numero di donne che devono continuare a vivere nell'oblio della società civile nell'attesa che si verifichi la tua, condivisibile, speranza.


----------



## free (7 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Mamma mia Free. Sulla strada sono tutte uguali, tutte uguali, quelle costrette e quelle no. E non c'è da fare ironia. Quella è la piaga che la legge Merlin, nata per combattere la stessa costrizione perchè nei bordelli le ragazze venivano portate, a volte vendute dalle famiglie, voleva combattere. Ma che differenza c'è tra quelle costrette ed una prostituta che lo fa  per scelta? Nessuna. Se invece le prostitute "volontarie" potessero uscire dal ghetto, essere libere di esercitare alla luce del diritto e si punisse severamente chi si accompagna alle schiave della criminalità ci sarebbe un'esitazione da parte dei clienti, no?



mi sembra che tu abbia un'idea un po' antiquata della prostituzione: quelle sulle strada sono le poverette in mano alla criminalità o a pseudo uomini papponi che le curano o sono tossiche, le altre hanno da anni siti internet o pubblicità varia e assortita che mi sembra sia alla luce del sole, oppure lavorano nei locali..quale ghetto??


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> mi sembra che tu abbia un'idea un po' antiquata della prostituzione: quelle sulle strada sono le poverette in mano alla criminalità o a pseudo uomini papponi che le curano o sono tossiche, l*e altre hanno da anni siti internet o pubblicità varia e assortita che mi sembra sia alla luce del sole,* oppure lavorano nei locali..quale ghetto??


 ma dai, ma che credi, che li facciano loro i siti? In ogni caso anche gli ebrei, nei ghetti, lavoravano, andavano a scuola, compravano, vendevano. Ma non potevano uscire da lì. Quello è il ghetto. NON AVERE GLI STESSI DIRITTI DI QUELLI CHE SONO FUORI E NON POTERNE USCIRE.


----------



## sienne (7 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Continuo a non capire cosa c'entri la religione che, di certo, non sostiene la prostituzione è l'utilizzo di prostitute.
> 
> Vorrei che qualcuno trovasse dove ho scritto qualcosa contro le prostitute.
> Io condivido che ognuno fa del proprio corpo ciò che vuole e se c'è chi fa sesso gratis con persone inguardabili o con chiunque glielo proponga ben capisco che qualcuna almeno si faccia pagare.
> ...



Ciao Bruni,

È da pagine che chiedo, quale è il fine, che da lì, dipende tutto. 
E ho anche chiesto, quale è la proposta di legge esattamente. 

E dalla confusione del discorso, si nota, che ci sono vari fattori legati ad una regolamentazione.
Giustamente, vari fattori. Una è la stigmatizzazione. E non è legata solo con ciò che pensi tu o io,
ma con il fatto che non sono integrate in un tessuto sociale, riconosciute come lavoratori. 
Questa ambiguità, che si crea tra il fatto che da una parte è lecita, ma dall'altra fuori dal sistema,
lascia tanto di quello spazio per rimanere denigrate. Come dice Sbri, ghettizzati. 

Poi, certo e qui spunta un punto: Se è un lavoro (particolare), allora anche il come svolgerlo
richiede delle particolarità. Infatti: rimanere un lavoro autonomo di autogestione. 
Qui tu sostieni che si mira invece a riaprire le case, altri invece sostengono che non sia così. 
E qui, continuare a ballare sulle opinioni è inutile. Il disegno, cosa riporta esattamente?


sienne


----------



## Ultimo (7 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> tignitè?



A volontà, in quantità. Senza pudore.


----------



## Ultimo (7 Maggio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma secondo me non esistono scelte libere...
> Ma dettate da contingenze...
> 
> Il primo che ne parlò fu Karl Marx.
> ...



:mrgreen: Male, le tue mutande non credo attirerebbero. :mrgreen::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (7 Maggio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Secondo me
> Le escorts di lusso
> la danno gratis ai politici
> In cambio di protezione.
> ...



Come nei films? Si possibile. Francamente sarebbe il minimo guadagno con risvolti negativi per il coglione di turno. Credo invece che il fine siano soltanto i piccioli. Semper fidelis ai picciolis...!


----------



## Minerva (7 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Flambette, guarda, io non sono ipocrita. Io ho pulito cessi quando lavoravo d'estate per pigliarmi due soldi e d'inverno studiavo. Sicuramente se avessi fatto servizietti d'altro tipo avrei guadagnato di più e fatto meno fatica. Ho fatto una scelta che mi era consona, l'altra a dire la verità manco mi è mai venuta in mente. Ma in questo mondo strano, dove dispensatori di morte e disgrazie sono rispettabili, io ritengo che con il proprio corpo uno ci faccia quello che gli pare, anche cederlo per soldi PERCHE' E' IL SUO e sebbenne non abbia mai condiviso quel sentire e sebbene l'esistenza di certi fenomeni mi amareggi e persino mi disgusti(non sempre invero), ne riconosco la realtà e*d il diritto di affermazione.*
> Quello che voglio è che la Marietta(celebre prostituta romagnola) *abbia gli stessi miei diritti *e CHE NESSUNO LA GIUDICHI PER QUELLO CHE PAGA SULLA PROPRIA PELLE.


 sono i diritti per i quali, a differenza di tanti altri, non mi batterei personalmente perché non ne vedo la priorità.
che lof accia la marietta con le sue amiche e si organizzino per bene se veramente esiste questa esigenza e volontà...cosa di cui dubito fortemente.
comunque mi spiace che tu debba citare lavori giovanili (anch'io ho lavorato sempre per mantenermi gli studi e ne sono fiera)  anche umili mettendoli lontanamente a confronto con chi si prostituisce, e chiedo anzi a chi ha citato la fabbrica come si permetta di citare donne che ogni giorno lavorano con fatica e che per farquesto non hanno certo mai dovuto arrivare a fellatio.
rispetto per tutti, ma per me c'è una scala di valori per chi le cose le ha veramente conquistate con sacrificio e sudore


----------



## free (7 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma dai, ma che credi, che li facciano loro i siti? In ogni caso anche gli ebrei, nei ghetti, lavoravano, andavano a scuola, compravano, vendevano. Ma non potevano uscire da lì. Quello è il ghetto. NON AVERE GLI STESSI DIRITTI DI QUELLI CHE SONO FUORI E NON POTERNE USCIRE.


scusa, stavamo parlando della prostituzione non illecita, mica dei reati di sfruttamento, induzione e favoreggiamento, o peggio della riduzione in schiavitù, che sono appunto reati per i quali sono previste pene e multe, in questi casi la prostituta è vittima del reato, con tutto quello che ne consegue
invece si parlava della "libera" scelta di affittare il proprio corpo, e i siti web immagino se li facciano fare dai programmatori, come tutti
per quanto riguarda i ghetti, temo che se venissero obbligate ad esercitare in un quartiere ben delimitato, cosa che attualmente da noi non è, si potrebbe parlare di ghettizzazione
ad es. io sono stata a Zurigo anni fa a trovare mia sorella, che viveva tra il quartiere a luci rosse e quello ebraico, e infatti i quartieri lì avevano una identificazione che da noi non esiste (c'era anche il famoso quartiere 5, per l'esperimento della controllata somministrazione della droga, poi l'hanno tolto), ad es. nel quartiere a luci rosse c'erano i negozietti che vendevano abbastanza discretamente le piantine o la pasta di maria, negli altri quartieri NO


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> sono i diritti per i quali, a differenza di tanti altri, non mi batterei personalmente *perché non ne vedo la priorità.
> *che lof accia la marietta con le sue amiche e si organizzino per bene se veramente esiste questa esigenza e volontà...cosa di cui dubito fortemente.
> comunque mi spiace che tu debba citare lavori giovanili (anch'io ho lavorato sempre per mantenermi gli studi e ne sono fiera) anche umili mettendoli lontanamente a confronto con chi si prostituisce, e chiedo anzi a chi ha citato la fabbrica come si permetta di citare donne che ogni giorno lavorano con fatica e che per farquesto non hanno certo mai dovuto arrivare a fellatio.
> *rispetto per tutti, ma per me c'è una scala di valori per chi le cose le ha veramente conquistate con sacrificio e sudore*


Perchè loro magari ci hano la mazzette di soldi sotto il pavimento e tu invece fatichi facendo foto e riprese, ma farne un discorso di soldi c'entra poco col sacrificio in sè in realtà ma molto col sudore, che nel tuo caso è della fronte mentre nel loro no, e sta cosa non ti va tanto giù.


----------



## Minerva (7 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Perchè loro magari ci hano la mazzette di soldi sotto il pavimento e tu invece fatichi facendo foto e riprese, ma farne un discorso di soldi c'entra poco col sacrificio in sè in realtà ma molto col sudore, che nel tuo caso è della fronte mentre nel loro no, e sta cosa non ti va tanto giù.


in effetti.ma riassumendo direi chi se ne frega della marietta


----------



## free (7 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> in effetti.ma riassumendo direi chi se ne frega della marietta



poi quando la marietta per es. va in ospedale, non glielo auguro, e non ha contribuito a pagare nulla, tenendosi i soldi sotto il materasso, girano anche i coglioni


----------



## Tubarao (7 Maggio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> si vabbè, ma che razza di paragoni fai?


Penso sia un paragone azzeccatissimo invece.

In entrambi i casi ci sono due azioni altamente invasive del corpo e del pensiero di una donna.


----------



## Minerva (7 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Penso sia un paragone azzeccatissimo invece.
> 
> In entrambi i casi ci sono due azioni altamente invasive del corpo e del pensiero di una donna.


ci sono anche gli uomini che si prostituiscono, parliamo sempre delle donne...forse perché per i cosiddetti gigolò appare quasi un vanto vendersi ?
dobbiamo batterci pure per questi poverelli?
non me la sento:mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (7 Maggio 2014)

naturalmente i ragazzini che incontrano omosessuali per miseria , ignoranza e povertà soon un discorso a parte quanto le donne costrette a farlo con la violenza e il ricatto ma qui non si parla di diritti ma di aiuti per debellare un mercato infame


----------



## Chiara Matraini (7 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> naturalmente i ragazzini che incontrano omosessuali per miseria , ignoranza e povertà soon un discorso a parte quanto le donne costrette a farlo con la violenza e il ricatto ma qui non si parla di diritti ma di aiuti per debellare un mercato infame


È  questo il punto. Il mercato è infame per come è strutturato, non in quanto mercato.


----------



## Minerva (7 Maggio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> È  questo il punto. Il mercato è infame per come è strutturato, non in quanto mercato.


poi c'è chi considera degradante fare merce del proprio corpo e chi no.


----------



## Tubarao (7 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> poi c'è chi considera degradante fare merce del proprio corpo e chi no.



L'altro giorno ho visto Nymphomaniac (il primo). Film di Serie A. Regista fra i più noti al mondo, Lars Von Trier. Attrice principale bravissima, e bellissima.

Due scene molto realistiche di una fellatio e una penetrazione.

Per amore di conversazione mettiamo il caso fossero state "reali" (quella della penetrazione per me lo era): sarebbe da considerare mercificazione del proprio corpo o arte cinematografica ?


----------



## Minerva (7 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> L'altro giorno ho visto Nymphomaniac (il primo). Film di Serie A. Regista fra i più noti al mondo, Lars Von Trier. Attrice principale bravissima, e bellissima.
> 
> Due scene molto realistiche di una fellatio e una penetrazione.
> 
> Per amore di conversazione mettiamo il caso fossero state "reali" (quella della penetrazione per me lo era): sarebbe da considerare mercificazione del proprio corpo o arte cinematografica ?


è un film di cui ho scritto tempo fa nel blog.
come minimo dovremmo considerare il fatto che sia un prodotto creativo e che a questo fine si sia arrivati alla penetrazione.(poi ci saranno attrici che accettano , altre non disponibili)se cominciamo poi a pensare al riferimento su quanto ci si venda per vari motivi non ne usciamo e comunque si uscirebbe dal tema stretto che per me è la mera prostituzione nello scambio sesso-denaro


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> poi quando la marietta per es. va in ospedale, non glielo auguro, e non ha contribuito a pagare nulla, tenendosi i soldi sotto il materasso, girano anche i coglioni


Se siamo in uno stato democristiano nell'animo ed incapace di regolamentare l'attivtà di meretricio pur tollerandola non è mica colpa di Marietta.


----------



## contepinceton (7 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> L'altro giorno ho visto Nymphomaniac (il primo). Film di Serie A. Regista fra i più noti al mondo, Lars Von Trier. Attrice principale bravissima, e bellissima.
> 
> Due scene molto realistiche di una fellatio e una penetrazione.
> 
> Per amore di conversazione mettiamo il caso fossero state "reali" (quella della penetrazione per me lo era): sarebbe da considerare mercificazione del proprio corpo o arte cinematografica ?


E oltre a sto film è uscito quello sulla vicenda umana di Linda Lovelace...
Che ha pagato prezzi altissimi per gola profonda...

[video=youtube;gOZeunWBhe4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gOZeunWBhe4[/video]


----------



## Nobody (7 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> poi c'è chi considera degradante fare merce del proprio corpo e chi no.


Chiaro... ognuno si vede attraverso i propri occhi. Per me ad esempio è degradante che una donna di 41 anni vada in pensione con 5000 euro al mese perchè ha ricoperto per qualche tempo una carica pubblica... probabilmente lei non si vede così.


----------



## Minerva (7 Maggio 2014)

sì, vabbé.come ho già detto, se facciamo l'elenco delle cose degradanti e roba varia uscirebbe di tutto di più...ma che c'entra?





Nobody ha detto:


> Chiaro... ognuno si vede attraverso i propri occhi. Per me ad esempio è degradante che una donna di 41 anni vada in pensione con 5000 euro al mese perchè ha ricoperto per qualche tempo una carica pubblica... probabilmente lei non si vede così.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (7 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> Chiaro... ognuno si vede attraverso i propri occhi. Per me ad esempio è degradante che una donna di 41 anni vada in pensione con 5000 euro al mese perchè ha ricoperto per qualche tempo una carica pubblica... probabilmente lei non si vede così.


Condivido. Una questione di etica che prescinde dal sesso dell'individuo. Prima di cominciare qualsiasi discorso sulla prostituzione bisognerebbe mettersi da'accordo su quale piano confrontarsi.


----------



## free (7 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Se siamo in uno stato democristiano nell'animo ed incapace di regolamentare l'attivtà di meretricio pur tollerandola non è mica colpa di Marietta.



a parte che ho già spiegato largamente che chi vuole pagare le tasse su redditi non illeciti può farlo di sua sponte (e infatti quando le beccano le condannano al pagamento almeno sulla parte del reddito emersa con certezza), allora anche l'uso personale di droghe mica è vietato, tuttavia non abbiamo i coffee shop e sei segnalato come consumatore per la patente e robe del genere...io rimango per la "sana" ipocrisia tradizionale del nostro paese, per cui ad es. gli amanti stanno fuori dalla porta ma non dentro casa, le gente va in chiesa ma poi divorzia, le donne possono abortire a certe condizioni, ti puoi coltivare amorevolmente la piantina di maria sul balcone ma non puoi venderla, puoi andare in giardino nudo ma in giro no, insomma un calibrato anche se certamente non perfetto mix di convenzioni e tradizioni: le nostre.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Maggio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Bruni,
> 
> È da pagine che chiedo, quale è il fine, che da lì, dipende tutto.
> E ho anche chiesto, quale è la proposta di legge esattamente.
> ...


Adesso sui documenti le cose stanno cambiando ma sulla carta d'identità tradizionale c'è la voce professione. E' più ghettizzante aver scritto casalinga o prostituta?
E' più ghettizzante dire che si lavora in un'altra città o essere ufficialmente prostituta?
Questo, ovvio, per chi le emargina.
Per chi non emargina nessuno è indifferente.
Nella situazione attuale essere riconosciuta significa presentare una dichiarazione dei redditi nel proprio comune con scritto prostituta?
Oppure libera professionista? Immagino stuoli di liberi professionisti che chiedono di essere denominati diversamente (anche se fan di peggio, come si diceva).
Il riconoscimento, per me, comporta più problemi di quelli che dice di voler risolvere.

Le proposte sono diverse e vanno da quello che permette solo il riconoscimento e la possibilità di cooperative (sulle quali io ho perplessità che ho già esposto) e altri che sono per i bordelli tenuti da imprenditori.
La raccolta di firme per referendum è per l'abrogazione della legge attuale cosa che riporterebbe alla precedente, case chiuse, o al far west. Chiaro che se si arrivasse al referendum si procederebbe a una legge d'urgenza.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> sono i diritti per i quali, a differenza di tanti altri, non mi batterei personalmente perché non ne vedo la priorità.
> che lof accia la marietta con le sue amiche e si organizzino per bene se veramente esiste questa esigenza e volontà...cosa di cui dubito fortemente.
> comunque mi spiace che tu debba citare lavori giovanili (anch'io ho lavorato sempre per mantenermi gli studi e ne sono fiera)  anche umili mettendoli lontanamente a confronto con chi si prostituisce, e *chiedo anzi a chi ha citato la fabbrica come si permetta di citare donne che ogni giorno lavorano con fatica e che per farquesto non hanno certo mai dovuto arrivare a fellatio.*
> rispetto per tutti, ma per me c'è una scala di valori per chi le cose le ha veramente conquistate con sacrificio e sudore


Ma chi dice fesserie offensive del genere?!


----------



## Tubarao (7 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> a parte che ho già spiegato largamente che chi vuole pagare le tasse su redditi non illeciti può farlo di sua sponte (e infatti quando le beccano le condannano al pagamento almeno sulla parte del reddito emersa con certezza), allora anche l'uso personale di droghe mica è vietato, tuttavia non abbiamo i coffee shop e sei segnalato come consumatore per la patente e robe del genere...io rimango per la "sana" ipocrisia tradizionale del nostro paese, per cui ad es. gli amanti stanno fuori dalla porta ma non dentro casa, le gente va in chiesa ma poi divorzia, le donne possono abortire a certe condizioni, ti puoi coltivare amorevolmente la piantina di maria sul balcone ma non puoi venderla, puoi andare in giardino nudo ma in giro no, insomma un calibrato anche se certamente non perfetto mix di convenzioni e tradizioni: le nostre.


Tutti i torti non ti si possono dare in effetti.
Nell'arte del bottecerchsimo non abbiamo niente da imparare da nessuno, e perché non sfruttare le nostre capacità.


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> a parte che ho già spiegato largamente che chi vuole pagare le tasse su redditi non illeciti può farlo di sua sponte (e infatti quando le beccano le condannano al pagamento almeno sulla parte del reddito emersa con certezza), allora anche l'uso personale di droghe mica è vietato, tuttavia non abbiamo i coffee shop e sei segnalato come consumatore per la patente e robe del genere...io rimango per la "sana" ipocrisia tradizionale del nostro paese, per cui ad es. gli amanti stanno fuori dalla porta ma non dentro casa, le gente va in chiesa ma poi divorzia, le donne possono abortire a certe condizioni, ti puoi coltivare amorevolmente la piantina di maria sul balcone ma non puoi venderla, puoi andare in giardino nudo ma in giro no, insomma un calibrato anche se certamente non perfetto mix di convenzioni e tradizioni: le nostre.


Ho capito, ma devi anche tenere presente che se tu non fossi obbligata a pagare le tasse mica lo faresti. O no? Poi ce ne sono di case di prostitute che volontariamente si sono presentate all'erario per pagare le tasse, ma sono casi e ovviamente finiscono sui giornali o comunque "male" per chi in teoria era partito con le migliori intenzioni (o più stupide, diciamo). Cioè, vorrei vedere l'Italia che dovesse contare solo sul gettito fiscale "volontario".


----------



## Nobody (7 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> sì, vabbé.come ho già detto, se facciamo l'elenco delle cose degradanti e roba varia uscirebbe di tutto di più...ma che c'entra?


c'entra... perchè dall'elenco di cui parli ognuno potrebbe trarre conclusioni diverse. A quel punto inutile fare classifiche del degrado. Esiste un fenomeno presente in tutto il mondo, antico e ineliminabile... va fatto emergere senza ipocrisie e regolamentato in qualche modo? Si può essere favorevoli o contrari.


----------



## Nobody (7 Maggio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Condivido. Una questione di etica che prescinde dal sesso dell'individuo.* Prima di cominciare qualsiasi discorso sulla prostituzione bisognerebbe mettersi da'accordo su quale piano confrontarsi*.


Vero.


----------



## Minerva (7 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> c'entra... perchè dall'elenco di cui parli ognuno potrebbe trarre conclusioni diverse. A quel punto* inutile fare classifiche del degrado.* Esiste un fenomeno presente in tutto il mondo, antico e ineliminabile... va fatto emergere senza ipocrisie e regolamentato in qualche modo? Si può essere favorevoli o contrari.


appunto


----------



## Minerva (7 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ho capito, ma devi anche tenere presente che se tu non fossi obbligata a pagare le tasse mica lo faresti. O no? Poi ce ne sono di case di prostitute che volontariamente si sono presentate all'erario per pagare le tasse, ma sono casi e ovviamente finiscono sui giornali o comunque "male" per chi in teoria era partito con le migliori intenzioni (o più stupide, diciamo). Cioè, vorrei vedere l'Italia che dovesse contare solo sul gettito fiscale "volontario".


dovendo utopizzare in un mondo dove sai che pagando tot percentuale in relazione ai tuoi guadagni hai assicurati servizi su sanità, scuola,educazione , strade, sicurezza  etc non credo che sia assurdo pensare che la maggior parte pagherebbe volentieri


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> dovendo utopizzare in un mondo dove sai che pagando tot percentuale in relazione ai tuoi guadagni hai assicurati servizi su sanità, scuola,educazione , strade, sicurezza etc non credo che sia assurdo pensare che la maggior parte pagherebbe volentieri


Utopizzando e per assurdo, come no. E comunque in Germania o in altri paesi le tasse le pagano e le pagano anche le mariucce.


----------



## contepinceton (7 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Utopizzando e per assurdo, come no. E comunque in Germania o in altri paesi le tasse le pagano e le pagano anche le mariucce.


Perchè
1) Le aliquote sono basse
2) I controlli sono efficenti
3) Le conseguenze di un'evasione sono disastrose per l'evasore
4) Lo Stato è efficente nel garantire i servizi.

Invece in Italia si paga
aliquota alta
i controlli sono inefficenti e inefficaci
E quando hai bisogno 
Lo Stato si defila...

Zaia tornato a mani vuote 
Ma intanto bisogna mantenere Genny O'Carogna.


----------



## contepinceton (7 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> dovendo utopizzare in un mondo dove sai che pagando tot percentuale in relazione ai tuoi guadagni hai assicurati servizi su sanità, scuola,educazione , strade, sicurezza  etc non credo che sia assurdo pensare che la maggior parte pagherebbe volentieri


Io farei la scelta
Scegli se vuoi pagare le tasse in cambio di servizi
O scegli di pagare privatamente i servizi che ti servono.


----------



## Nobody (7 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> *dovendo utopizzare in un mondo dove sai che pagando tot percentuale in relazione ai tuoi guadagni hai assicurati servizi su sanità, scuola,educazione , strade, sicurezza * etc non credo che sia assurdo pensare che la maggior parte pagherebbe volentieri


utopizzando un mondo? Ma guarda che se passi le Alpi è tutto tranne utopia.


----------



## Minerva (7 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> utopizzando un mondo? Ma guarda che se passi le Alpi è tutto tranne utopia.


ma io vivo qui e preferisco il mare


----------



## Nobody (7 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma io vivo qui e preferisco il mare


ok tranquilla... tra poco potrai andarci. Avevo dimenticato questo tuo entrare-uscire in una discussione.


----------



## free (7 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Tutti i torti non ti si possono dare in effetti.
> Nell'arte del bottecerchsimo non abbiamo niente da imparare da nessuno, e perché non sfruttare le nostre capacità.



non è proprio quello che intendevo...comunque sono favorevole a copiare anche di brutto dagli altri, se le cose funzionano bene, però sempre tenendo presente la nostra realtà


----------



## free (7 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> *Ho capito, ma devi anche tenere presente che se tu non fossi obbligata a pagare le tasse mica lo faresti.* O no? Poi ce ne sono di case di prostitute che volontariamente si sono presentate all'erario per pagare le tasse, ma sono casi e ovviamente finiscono sui giornali o comunque "male" per chi in teoria era partito con le migliori intenzioni (o più stupide, diciamo). Cioè, vorrei vedere l'Italia che dovesse contare solo sul gettito fiscale "volontario".


invece sì, è esattamente quello che faccio con gli affitti, che non sono in nero e riguardano immobili miei (tra l'altro è possibile cogliere una significativa analogia: io affitto cose MIE e pago le tasse, loro affittano il loro corpo e non pagano niente...)
o non lo sapevi che si può anche affittare in nero e non pagare un cazzo di niente? se non li beccano non succede niente, esattamente come a loro, guarda un po'


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> invece sì, è esattamente quello che faccio con gli affitti, che non sono in nero e riguardano immobili miei (tra l'altro è possibile cogliere una significativa analogia: io affitto cose MIE e pago le tasse, loro affittano il loro corpo e non pagano niente...)
> o non lo sapevi che si può anche affittare in nero e non pagare un cazzo di niente? se non li beccano non succede niente, esattamente come a loro, guarda un po'


ma assolutamente no, se affitti in nero intanto rischi di tuo perchè se non ti pagano, o ti pagano meno del pattuito, voglio vederti andare da un giudice a richiedere lo sfratto..., in secondo luogo c'è una legislazione in merito che tu andresti a violare e che per la prostituzione non c'è.


----------



## Nobody (7 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> invece sì, è esattamente quello che faccio con gli affitti, che non sono in nero e riguardano immobili miei (tra l'altro è possibile cogliere una significativa analogia: io affitto cose MIE e pago le tasse, loro affittano il loro corpo e non pagano niente...)
> *o non lo sapevi che si può anche affittare in nero e non pagare un cazzo di niente? se non li beccano non succede niente, esattamente come a loro,* guarda un po'


scusa ma che paragone è? Affittare in nero è un illecito perchè per legge sul ricavato devi pagarci le tasse... loro invece non sono tenute a pagarle perchè per ora non sono redditi riconosciuti.


----------



## free (7 Maggio 2014)

ok, evidentemente sono io che non mi so spiegare:

se è vero come è vero che la prostituzione non è illecita e che i ricavati vanno a formare il reddito (tant'è vero che le beccano quando comprano beni dal "nulla", ovvero senza avere apparentemente reddito, e allora le tasse sull'emerso gliele fanno pagare), la differenza con gli altri redditi si assottiglia irrimediabilmente, e al limite si potrebbe disquisire di una soglia minima non tassabile...

per quanto riguarda gli affitti in nero, che sono guarda caso piuttosto diffusi, anche la prostituta che va dal giudice perchè non è stata pagata dal cliente non otterrà NULLA, quindi cade tutto il discorso...eppure la gente affitta anche in nero, buongiorno!

che poi forse non lo sapete ma nel nostro diritto esistono anche le obbligazioni naturali,  dette anche etiche o morali, che non sono tutelate in ordine ad un'eventuale azione in giudizio, ma per le quali non è ammessa la ripetizione (= il rimborso) di quanto pagato, ad es. riguardo ai debiti di gioco (che non è lecito, ma se li paghi non puoi andare dal giudice a chiederne il rimborso), oppure riguardo ai debiti prescritti (uguale)...


----------



## Fantastica (7 Maggio 2014)

Questa discussione dovrebbe essere spedita alla commissione Affari Sociali della Camera.
Complimenti al forum.

(Io per me faccio una ola alla Sbri e al Tuba)


----------



## free (7 Maggio 2014)

un esempio, cercate pure...

*Cassazione civile , sez. tributaria, sentenza 01.10.2010 n° 20528
*
Qualora, a seguito di accertamento sui redditi, risulti che la contribuente ha fornito false dichiarazioni in ordine all’attività effettivamente svolta e si accerti, invece, che i guadagni costituiscono proventi dell’attività di prostituzione, tali redditi vanno considerati come guadagni derivanti da un’attività economica come tutte le altre e, in quanto tali, vanno tassati.
(Fonte: Massimario.it - 34/2010. Cfr. nota su Altalex Mese - Schede di Giurisprudenza)


----------



## Caciottina (7 Maggio 2014)

io non ho letto tutto il discorso....solo a pezzi ma voglio lanciare il bastone a favore delle prostitute.
diciamo le libere professioniste, non quelle ol pappone povere figlie....
io le stimo, ne conosco una spagnola, si diverte un mondo....e' giovane, ha la mia eta, un anno piu piccola, non la obbligano, le piace, lo fa solo con chi vuole....guadagna bene....
se fossi stata single per scelta di via e a vita, forse avrei fatto la escort per un po , anzi ne sono quansi sicura...


----------



## Fantastica (7 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> io non ho letto tutto il discorso....solo a pezzi ma voglio lanciare il bastone a favore delle prostitute.
> diciamo le libere professioniste, non quelle ol pappone povere figlie....
> io le stimo, ne conosco una spagnola, si diverte un mondo....e' giovane, ha la mia eta, un anno piu piccola, non la obbligano, le piace, lo fa solo con chi vuole....guadagna bene....
> se fossi stata single per scelta di via e a vita, forse avrei fatto la escort per un po , anzi ne sono quansi sicura...


Come si inizia, volendo esercitare? Come fa costei a scegliersi i clienti, per dire?


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> ok, evidentemente sono io che non mi so spiegare:
> 
> se è vero come è vero che la prostituzione non è illecita e che i ricavati vanno a formare il reddito (tant'è vero che le beccano quando comprano beni dal "nulla", ovvero senza avere apparentemente reddito, e allora le tasse sull'emerso gliele fanno pagare), la differenza con gli altri redditi si assottiglia irrimediabilmente, e al limite si potrebbe disquisire di una soglia minima non tassabile...
> 
> ...


oddio ma è esattamente il contrario: la prostituta che non viene pagata non può andare dal giudice perchè lo stato non tutela la fonte del suo reddito, non essendoci legislazione. Per lo stato la prostituta ed il suo reddito NON ESISTONO. Esiste lo sfruttatore, esiste chi induce, ma non la prostituta. A questo punto, non essendoci legislazione, il reddito non è lecito... ma non è neppure illecito. Se tu stato non riconosci la mia esistenza, mi pare eccessivo che tu pretenda anche che io ci paghi le tasse. Infatti la proposta che è in discussione, che tra l'altro non vuole eliminare tout-court la legge Merlin ma regolamentare anche la tassazione, propone una forfettaria con un minimo di 6000 euri annui per l'attività full time, 3000 per il part time. Ovvio che chi si compra una maserati e contestualmente dichiara 6000 euro l'anno può essere controllato. Chi invece viene sorpreso a prostituirsi senza essere in regola, viene multato e con la prostituta viene multato anche il cliente e le sanzioni sono abbastanza alte da non rendere conveniente il rischio.
Che poi non so cosa succeda dalle parti tue, ma dalle mie, con 'sti chiari di luna, nessuno corre più il rischio di affittare in nero. Già non ti pagano quelli affittati regolarmente...


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> un esempio, cercate pure...
> 
> *Cassazione civile , sez. tributaria, sentenza 01.10.2010 n° 20528
> *
> ...


ahahahahahah... e che, hanno i filmati? una delle tante leggi inapplicabili...


----------



## lothar57 (7 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> oddio ma è esattamente il contrario: la prostituta che non viene pagata non può andare dal giudice perchè lo stato non tutela la fonte del suo reddito, non essendoci legislazione. Per lo stato la prostituta ed il suo reddito NON ESISTONO. Esiste lo sfruttatore, esiste chi induce, ma non la prostituta. A questo punto, non essendoci legislazione, il reddito non è lecito... ma non è neppure illecito. Se tu stato non riconosci la mia esistenza, mi pare eccessivo che tu pretenda anche che io ci paghi le tasse. Infatti la proposta che è in discussione, che tra l'altro non vuole eliminare tout-court la legge Merlin ma regolamentare anche la tassazione, propone una forfettaria con un minimo di 6000 euri annui per l'attività full time, 3000 per il part time. Ovvio che chi si compra una maserati e contestualmente dichiara 6000 euro l'anno può essere controllato. Chi invece viene sorpreso a prostituirsi senza essere in regola, viene multato e con la prostituta viene multato anche il cliente e le sanzioni sono abbastanza alte da non rendere conveniente il rischio.
> Che poi non so cosa succeda dalle parti tue, ma dalle mie, con 'sti chiari di luna, nessuno corre più il rischio di affittare in nero. Già non ti pagano quelli affittati regolarmente...




Dimentichi i fuori sede..penso di essere l'unico in tutta la citta'a fare contratti regolari...ma non x perche'voglio pagare le tasse..ovvio:smile::smile::smile:


----------



## Caciottina (7 Maggio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Come si inizia, volendo esercitare? Come fa costei a scegliersi i clienti, per dire?


La ragazza che conosco io ha fatto tutto da sola, si e' fatta delle foto e si e' iscritta al sito delle escort, c'e' il suo nujmero...
tu la chiami, lei ti fa un bel po di domande.....ma io so che lei per esempio non accetta persone sopra i 45 anni, per esempio.....meglio donne se uomini perche e' piu di la che di qua, ma non del tutto di la, lascia la trattativa al momento dell incontro ( casa sua) ti vede  e sente tu cosa vuoi fare, in base a quello che gli dici lei si fa due conti e bon....tipo se non le piaci proprio per niente magari ti fa capire che cuase maggiori non permettono il sesso completo.....magari ti fa solo un pompino per dire.....donne mi ha detto che mai le sono capitate donne che non le piacessero per cui...


----------



## free (7 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ahahahahahah... e che, hanno i filmati? una delle tante leggi inapplicabili...


non è una legge, ma un massima della cassazione, sezione tributaria
le massime sono emesse nell'ultimo grado giudizio, che non entra nel merito ma solo nella legittimità dell'applicazione della legge
il che vuol dire che in questo caso c'è stato un procedimento tributario del fisco contro una persona, che è finito al terzo grado di giudizio e per il quale è stata emessa la massima di cui sopra, che indica come i giudici di merito devono applicare la legge e fa da orientamento giurisprudenziale in materia, per i casi simili

mi rendo conto però che senza aver dimestichezza con queste cose è più complesso capire, quindi in effetti può essere che a me sembra chiaro ma non è così scontato che lo sia per tutti


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Maggio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> [/COLOR]
> Dimentichi i fuori sede..penso di essere l'unico in tutta la citta'a fare contratti regolari...ma non x perche'voglio pagare le tasse..ovvio:smile::smile::smile:


ma anche con quelli adesso si fanno in maggioranza affitti regolari perchè il rischio è troppo alto, specie in città. Io di chi affitta in nero adesso avrei paura, veramente.


----------



## free (7 Maggio 2014)

qualche dato piuttosto impressionante sugli affitti in nero...

http://www.lastampa.it/2013/02/02/e...ti-in-nero-LyfF45VmZZV23wHCvpnzrM/pagina.html


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> non è una legge, ma un massima della cassazione, sezione tributaria
> le massime sono emesse nell'ultimo grado giudizio, che non entra nel merito ma solo nella legittimità dell'applicazione della legge
> il che vuol dire che in questo caso c'è stato un procedimento tributario del fisco contro una persona, che è finito al terzo grado di giudizio e per il quale è stata emessa la massima di cui sopra, che indica come i giudici di merito devono applicare la legge e fa da orientamento giurisprudenziale in materia, per i casi simili
> 
> mi rendo conto però che senza aver dimestichezza con queste cose è più complesso capire, quindi in effetti può essere che a me sembra chiaro ma non è così scontato che lo sia per tutti


sì, ok , magari ne hanno beccata una che da un lato aveva un sito con cellulare e indirizzo, dall'altro aveva una villa con piscina ed era sconosciuta al fisco.
Per dire.
Però convieni che se io non ho nulla di eclatante intestato ed ho un'utilitaria e non dichiaro reddito me la posso cavare alla stragrande, in caso di accertamento? A meno che io non faccia transitare somme sospette sul conto corrente?
Basta essere accorti, le scorciatoie ci sono e le conosci probabilmente meglio di me.
Se non faccio il solletico sotto il naso della finanza, chi può dimostrare che il mio eventuale reddito proviene dalla prostituzione e, nel caso, quantificarlo?


----------



## free (7 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sì, ok , magari ne hanno beccata una che da un lato aveva un sito con cellulare e indirizzo, dall'altro aveva una villa con piscina ed era sconosciuta al fisco.
> Per dire.
> Però convieni che se io non ho nulla di eclatante intestato ed ho un'utilitaria e non dichiaro reddito me la posso cavare alla stragrande, in caso di accertamento? A meno che io non faccia transitare somme sospette sul conto corrente?
> Basta essere accorti, le scorciatoie ci sono e le conosci probabilmente meglio di me.
> Se non faccio il solletico sotto il naso della finanza, chi può dimostrare che il mio eventuale reddito proviene dalla prostituzione e, nel caso, quantificarlo?


sì certo, ma come qualsiasi altra persona che non dichiara il reddito reale, tipo i lavoratori autonomi o i professionisti, o anche i redditi da fabbricati, come dicevo prima
se si vuole dichiarare cazzate o niente, tanti possono farlo (e infatti mica fanno gli accertamenti solo alle prostitute!)


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> qualche dato piuttosto impressionante sugli affitti in nero...
> 
> http://www.lastampa.it/2013/02/02/e...ti-in-nero-LyfF45VmZZV23wHCvpnzrM/pagina.html


cosa vuoi che ti dica, a ME fanno l'accertamento un anno sì ed uno no. E qua oramai ti chiedono di accatastare pure la cuccia del cane, fanno le foto aeree. E dato che affitto anche io, gli inquilini vogliono poter avere la residenza per pagare meno sulle utenze. Però devo dirti che una volta, parlando con un collega, questo mi disse che dalle parti sue l'ICI non SI USAVA.

L'Italia non è una realtà omogenea.


----------



## Tubarao (7 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> La ragazza che conosco io ha fatto tutto da sola, si e' fatta delle foto e si e' iscritta al sito delle escort, c'e' il suo nujmero...
> tu la chiami, lei ti fa un bel po di domande.....*ma io so che lei per esempio non accetta persone sopra i 45 anni, per esempio*.....meglio donne se uomini perche e' piu di la che di qua, ma non del tutto di la, lascia la trattativa al momento dell incontro ( casa sua) ti vede  e sente tu cosa vuoi fare, in base a quello che gli dici lei si fa due conti e bon....tipo se non le piaci proprio per niente magari ti fa capire che cuase maggiori non permettono il sesso completo.....magari ti fa solo un pompino per dire.....donne mi ha detto che mai le sono capitate donne che non le piacessero per cui...


Chiaro esempio di discriminazione


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Chiaro esempio di discriminazione


anfatti, eccheè


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:
			
		

> quindi in effetti può essere che a me sembra chiaro ma non è così scontato che lo sia per tutti


Che poi è effettivamente il motivo per il quale TI AMO da morire.


----------



## Caciottina (7 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Chiaro esempio di discriminazione


ma certo....ma le vuole prendere iol meglio da queta cosa,..,..chiamala scema...
cmq ci sono certe anche solo 40enni che .....dimostrano 70 anni.....in quel caso penso sia come per gli zingari. non e' razzisimo.


----------



## Caciottina (7 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Che poi è effettivamente il motivo per il quale TI AMO *da morire*.


addirittura...che esagerazione


----------



## Tubarao (7 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma certo....ma le vuole prendere iol meglio da queta cosa,..,..chiamala scema...
> cmq ci sono certe anche solo 40enni che .....dimostrano 70 anni.....in quel caso penso sia come per gli zingari. non e' razzisimo.



Squallida


----------



## free (7 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> cosa vuoi che ti dica, a ME fanno l'accertamento un anno sì ed uno no. E qua oramai ti chiedono di accatastare pure la cuccia del cane, fanno le foto aeree. E dato che affitto anche io, gli inquilini vogliono poter avere la residenza per pagare meno sulle utenze. Però devo dirti che una volta, parlando con un collega, questo mi disse che dalle parti sue l'ICI non SI USAVA.
> 
> L'Italia non è una realtà omogenea.


io rispondevo a Joey che mi riteneva obbligata a pagare le tasse, invece come ben sai non è che hai l'inquilino e automaticamente paghi le tasse, è che devi alzare le chiappe da casetta tua e andare a registrare il contratto all'ufficio del registro, e poi inserire il canone nella dichiarazione dell'anno successivo, quindi se non fai nulla di tutto ciò e affitti in nero, ottieni un reddito che viene tassato e multato solo se ti beccano, e non in altri modi


----------



## Caciottina (7 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Squallida


per te e' squallida?


----------



## Tubarao (7 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> per te e' squallida?


Ovvio che no.


----------



## Caciottina (7 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ovvio che no.


e cosa e' squallida?


----------



## Tubarao (7 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> e cosa e' squallida?


Niente. 

Era solo una mezza presa in giro, scherzosa, verso coloro che ieri hanno definito squallide situazioni come quella della tua amica.


----------



## free (7 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Che poi è effettivamente il motivo per il quale TI AMO da morire.



non ci crederai mai, e invece me la cavo benino su un sacco di cose tipo queste, ogni tanto spavento pure qualcuno


----------



## Caciottina (7 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Niente.
> 
> Era solo una mezza presa in giro, scherzosa, verso coloro che ieri hanno definito squallide situazioni come quella della tua amica.


ah scusa non ho letto ieri di ieri......non hai letto che ieri ero alle prese con la crema pasticcera al latte di capra?? aggiornati 
ma quale squallida....chi l ha detto cosi? alcune lo saranno pure, ma non e' che io sia meno squllida se vogliamo.....lavorativamente parlando anche il mio cervello e le mie mani vengono sfruttate al massimoe io li vendo per arricchirmi...se potevo scopare tutto il giorno piuttosto che calcolare tutto il girno fidati che non ci pensavo due volte.....

ma si sa, io sono un po cosi....naif


----------



## Chiara Matraini (7 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ah scusa non ho letto ieri di ieri......non hai letto che ieri ero alle prese con la crema pasticcera al latte di capra?? aggiornati
> ma quale squallida....chi l ha detto cosi? alcune lo saranno pure, ma non e' che io sia meno squllida se vogliamo.....lavorativamente parlando anche il mio cervello e le mie mani vengono sfruttate al massimoe io li vendo per arricchirmi...se potevo scopare tutto il giorno piuttosto che calcolare tutto il girno fidati che non ci pensavo due volte.....
> 
> ma si sa, io sono un po cosi....naif


Ma il livello sul quale disquisivano ieri era la moralità DELLA DONNA ( livello molto più facile da affrontare in modo qualunquista e ipocrita che non l'aspetto sociale e fiscale )


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> io rispondevo a Joey che mi riteneva obbligata a pagare le tasse, invece come ben sai non è che hai l'inquilino e automaticamente paghi le tasse, è che devi alzare le chiappe da casetta tua e andare a registrare il contratto all'ufficio del registro, e poi inserire il canone nella dichiarazione dell'anno successivo, quindi se non fai nulla di tutto ciò e affitti in nero, ottieni un reddito che viene tassato e multato solo se ti beccano, e non in altri modi


Free, se non registri l'affitto e ti beccano ti ci fanno pagare le tasse e ti multano, se ti prostituisci a casa tua le tasse non te le fanno pagare e manco stai infrangendo una qualche legge.


----------



## Minerva (7 Maggio 2014)

possibile che chi non è d'accordo su un argomento il 99% delle volte o deve essere qualunquista o ipocrita?
a me non sembra di aver insultato chi non la pensava come me





Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma il livello sul quale disquisivano ieri era la moralità DELLA DONNA ( livello molto più facile* da affrontare in modo qualunquista e ipocrita *che non l'aspetto sociale e fiscale )


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Maggio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma il livello sul quale disquisivano ieri era la moralità DELLA DONNA ( livello molto più facile da affrontare in modo qualunquista e ipocrita che non l'aspetto sociale e fiscale )


sì ma è stato stancante.

Marietta, que viva siempre!


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> non ci crederai mai, e invece me la cavo benino su un sacco di cose tipo queste, ogni tanto spavento pure qualcuno


Ci credo.


----------



## Minerva (7 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sì ma è stato stancante.
> 
> Marietta, que viva siempre!


marietta: a lavorare!:mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (7 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> L'Italia non è una realtà omogenea.


Appunto.


----------



## contepinceton (7 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> non ci crederai mai, e invece me la cavo benino su un sacco di cose tipo queste, ogni tanto spavento pure qualcuno


E mettetela via
è inutile che cerchi di lusingarmi
Alla Corte dei Conti non ti ci porto.
Là capisci bisogna essere Conti per fare i Conti.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (7 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> possibile che chi non è d'accordo su un argomento il 99% delle volte o deve essere qualunquista o ipocrita?
> a me non sembra di aver insultato chi non la pensava come me



ma guarda che obiettivamente era proprio quello il tono, senza che tu ti debba sentire offesa.


----------



## Minerva (7 Maggio 2014)

non posso esimermi.comunque tu hai questa tendenza all'offesa allegata , magari ti pare di essere più chiarasingleeye


Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma guarda che obiettivamente era proprio quello il tono, senza che tu ti debba sentire offesa.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (7 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> non posso esimermi.comunque *tu hai questa tendenza all'offesa allegata* , magari ti pare di essere più chiarasingleeye


in effetti a volte è impossibile esimersi


----------



## Minerva (7 Maggio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> in effetti a volte è impossibile esimersi


mah


----------



## lothar57 (7 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> cosa vuoi che ti dica, a ME fanno l'accertamento un anno sì ed uno no. E qua oramai ti chiedono di accatastare pure la cuccia del cane, fanno le foto aeree. E dato che affitto anche io, gli inquilini vogliono poter avere la residenza per pagare meno sulle utenze. Però devo dirti che una volta, parlando con un collega, questo mi disse che dalle parti sue l'ICI non SI USAVA.
> 
> L'Italia non è una realtà omogenea.



come saprai il Comune di Bo,ha inventato il canone concordato,tra Comune,sindacato etc etc...una delle poche cose valide,fatte in questa citta'ormai in serie B,in tutto...io lo applico,non conviene piu'evadere li'.

L'ici????e il canone Rai???e F24...Tosap...tassa pubblicita'...dalla Toscana in giu'non la paga nessuno.


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> mah


Madonna Minni che palo in culo. E i pm no, e le offese no, e il meretricio no, e se se ne parla ed uno trova della parti della discussione ipocrite e qualunquiste manco va bene. Reato d'opinione. Minni oh. Sei mestruata trenta giorni al mese, considerata l'età è vieppiù sorprendente.


----------



## Caciottina (7 Maggio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma il livello sul quale disquisivano ieri era la moralità DELLA DONNA ( livello molto più facile da affrontare in modo qualunquista e ipocrita che non l'aspetto sociale e fiscale )


oddio, per me sarebbe piu facile disquisire NON dell aspetto fiscale. 
Io comunque pago doppie tasse, qui e li...ma non sono una escort, sia chiaro 

moralita'....bah...alla fine le prostitute o le escort non fanno nulla che non facciamo tutti quanti al mondo....e' come dire che tu mamma Matra cucini per i tuoi figli (gratis), io Non-Mamma Miss cucino per il vicinato facendomi pagare.....
dove sta il dramma?
io non pago le tasse sulle lasagne che faccio pagare ai miei vicini quando fanno cenoni o feste....sto evadendo?direi di no....soprattutto se le uova sono delle MIE galline, il latte della MIA mucca, i pomodori del MIO orto, la farina del MIO sacco....


----------



## Minerva (7 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Madonna Minni che palo in culo. E i pm no, e le offese no, e il meretricio no, e se se ne parla ed uno trova della parti della discussione ipocrite e qualunquiste manco va bene. Reato d'opinione. Minni oh. Sei mestruta trenta giorni al mese, considerata l'età è vieppiù sorprendente.


non sono adorabile?


----------



## Minerva (7 Maggio 2014)

e certo  





miss caciotta ha detto:


> oddio, per me sarebbe piu facile disquisire NON dell aspetto fiscale.
> Io comunque pago doppie tasse, qui e li...ma non sono una escort, sia chiaro
> 
> moralita'....bah...alla fine le prostitute o le escort *non fanno nulla che non facciamo tutti quanti al mondo...*.e' come dire che tu mamma Matra cucini per i tuoi figli (gratis), io Non-Mamma Miss cucino per il vicinato facendomi pagare.....
> ...


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> marietta: a lavorare!:mrgreen:


Penso che oramai sia nei verdi pascoli o in un luogo omologo, era una prostituta che esercitava durante la guerra e partecipò attivamente, a suo modo, alla liberazione. Non sono ironica, approfittò delle confidenze fattele dagli ufficiali tedeschi per aiutare i partigiani, ma faceva anche da portalettere per loro. La regola della quindicina aiutava, erano le uniche che potevano, anzi dovevano, viaggiare e lo facevano senza essere troppo controllate... e tutte avevano la tessera fascista, per obbligo.
Si narra che lei fosse molto bella e quindi lavorasse nelle case di prima categoria.
Quando fu emanata la legge Merlin, purtroppo, si vide buttata in mezzo ad una strada, era povera, oramai vecchia per il mestiere, senza un tetto, in un mondo che probabilmente non capiva, era stata probabilmente sempre dentro ai bordelli fin da ragazzina, si entrava a 16 anni.
Un po' come uscire di galera dopo 30-40 anni, deve essere un trauma.
Ma continuò ad esercitare per strada ancora per anni.


----------



## Caciottina (7 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> e certo


e certo che? e' vero...tu non fai sesso?
lascia perdere che lo fai gratis e con amore.....
non e' una cosa che dici: o mio dio che cosa sta facendo quella ma ti pare??
la conosciamo bene tutti quella cosa li..sia chiama SESSO


----------



## Minerva (7 Maggio 2014)

mi pare una quisquillia.che poi faccio...è una parola grossa


miss caciotta ha detto:


> e certo che? e' vero...tu non fai sesso?
> lascia perdere che lo fai gratis e con amore.....
> non e' una cosa che dici: o mio dio che cosa sta facendo quella ma ti pare??
> la conosciamo bene tutti quella cosa li..sia chiama SESSO


----------



## Minerva (7 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Penso che oramai sia nei verdi pascoli o in un luogo omologo, era una prostituta che esercitava durante la guerra e partecipò attivamente, a suo modo, alla liberazione. Non sono ironica, approfittò delle confidenze fattele dagli ufficiali tedeschi per aiutare i partigiani, ma faceva anche da portalettere per loro. La regola della quindicina aiutava, erano le uniche che potevano, anzi dovevano, viaggiare e lo facevano senza essere troppo controllate... e tutte avevano la tessera fascista, per obbligo.
> Si narra che lei fosse molto bella e quindi lavorasse nelle case di prima categoria.
> Quando fu emanata la legge Merlin, purtroppo, si vide buttata in mezzo ad una strada, era povera, oramai vecchia per il mestiere, senza un tetto, in un mondo che probabilmente non capiva, era stata probabilmente sempre dentro ai bordelli fin da ragazzina, si entrava a 16 anni.
> Un po' come uscire di galera dopo 30-40 anni, deve essere un trauma.
> Ma continuò ad esercitare per strada ancora per anni.


è una storia tristissima ma un sacco di donne hanno  aiutato i partigiani , sono state molto belle e sono rimaste senza lavoro ...io tendo a partecipare più per loro senza sentirmi ipocrita


----------



## Caciottina (7 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi pare una quisquillia.che poi faccio...è una parola grossa


ti fai fare sesso va bene cosi? io ho un immagine di te molto sessuosissima....adesso ti devo immaginare ferma immobile  afrti fare sesso con amore va bene ok...ma.....

oggi si dice troia (vedi lothar) o mignotta sai a chi? a chi fa tanto sesso....non importa con chi e come...
io ho sentito ragazzi e uomini parlare tra di loro delle loro ragazze, certo ce ne erano alcuni che erano tutti: che amore la mia donne, oddio che dolcezza, oddio che bellezza...
altri parlavano del sesso con le loro donne....e uno disse che faceva tabntissimo sesso con la compgana e gli altri: ammaza te la scelta bella troia....

sconvolgimento...........

davvero, avete paura del sesso? che succede?


----------



## Minerva (7 Maggio 2014)

forse non ci capiamo, bambolina.
puoi fare sesso godendone ogni giorno alla maniera più trasgressiva per divertimento ma qui parlavamo di venderti per denaro.
spero che tu comprenda la differenza





miss caciotta ha detto:


> ti fai fare sesso va bene cosi? io ho un immagine di te molto sessuoso....adesso ti devo immaginare ferma immobile  afrti fare sesso con amore va bene ok...ma.....
> 
> oggi si dice troia (vedi lothar) o mignotta sai a chi? a chi fa tanto sesso....non importa con chi e come...
> io ho sentito ragazzi e uomini parlare tra di loro delle loro ragazze, certo ce ne erano alcuni che erano tutti: che amore la mia donne, oddio che dolcezza, oddio che bellezza...
> ...


----------



## Caciottina (7 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> forse non ci capiamo, bambolina.
> puoi fare sesso godendone ogni giorno alla maniera più trasgressiva per divertimento ma qui parlavamo di venderti per denaro.
> spero che tu comprenda la differenza



ma guarda che so che la prostitute si fanno pagare...ma non capisco perche per andare a spalare il carbone va bene e invece per fare sesso no.....
spiegami questo per favore bambolona sessuosa


----------



## Nocciola (7 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> forse non ci capiamo, bambolina.
> puoi fare sesso godendone ogni giorno alla maniera più trasgressiva per divertimento ma qui parlavamo di venderti per denaro.
> spero che tu comprenda la differenza


Quoto
È un paragone che non sta proprio in piedi


----------



## free (7 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Free, se non registri l'affitto e ti beccano ti ci fanno pagare le tasse e ti multano, se ti prostituisci a casa tua le tasse non te le fanno pagare e manco stai infrangendo una qualche legge.



bè allora non hai letto la massima della sentenza della cassazione tributaria che ho messo, una delle tante che dice che è un reddito come gli altri, ma in nero, salvo emersione forzata


----------



## Minerva (7 Maggio 2014)

mi auguro che tu stia facendo la finta tonta ma se ti sfugge davvero la differenza non sta a me spiegartela e mi spiace davvero che sia così.





miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma guarda che so che la prostitute si fanno pagare...*ma non capisco perche per andare a spalare il carbone va bene e invece per fare sesso no.....*
> spiegami questo per favore bambolona sessuosa


----------



## Caciottina (7 Maggio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto
> È un paragone che non sta proprio in piedi



ma perche ???perche il sesso si e il carbone no....cioe' viceversa....
spiegamelo.....


----------



## free (7 Maggio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma guarda che obiettivamente era proprio quello il tono, senza che tu ti debba sentire offesa.



invece si parlava di libertà, obiettivamente
bho chissà che hai letto


----------



## Caciottina (7 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi auguro che tu stia facendo la finta tonta ma se ti sfugge davvero la differenza non sta a me spiegartela e mi spiace davvero che sia così.


mi spiace per te che pensi che stia facendo la finta tonta.....io non vedo la differenza.....se sei una donna adulta e coscienziosa autonoma indipendente, single, e sai che nella vita vuoi fare i soldi facili e ti piace fare sesso....dimmi perche no per favore....
perche tu puoi trovare allucinante quello che scrivo io, ma vai a toccare il libero arbitrio di una persona, di fare sesso.....come quando dove e con chi vuole.....

io non ci vedo nulla di trascendentale nel prostituirsi....parlo di escort, libere professioniste, non parlo di quelle povere ragzze opbbligate a farlo, sia chiaro.
io nonce l ho tutta sta morale sessuale


----------



## Minerva (7 Maggio 2014)

ci ho ripensato: ci provo.
tutto parte dal valore che dai al tuo corpo e se lo ritieni il contenitore di qualcosa di più importante , un cervello...esso non è in vendita e non ha prezzo.
puoi solo decidere di fare l'amore con il primo che capita ma se è questo che ti piace .fare l'amore con qualcuno che magari ti fa schifo sporca e ti segna
checché se ne voglia dire
permettere che un uomo ti paghi come una cosa è disprezzare te stessa


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (7 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> mi spiace per te che pensi che stia facendo la finta tonta.....io non vedo la differenza.....se sei una donna adulta e coscienziosa autonoma indipendente, single, e sai che nella vita vuoi fare i soldi facili e ti piace fare sesso....dimmi perche no per favore....
> perche tu puoi trovare allucinante quello che scrivo io, ma vai a toccare il libero arbitrio di una persona, di fare sesso.....come quando dove e con chi vuole.....
> 
> io non ci vedo nulla di trascendentale nel prostituirsi....parlo di escort, libere professioniste, non parlo di quelle povere ragzze opbbligate a farlo, sia chiaro.
> io nonce l ho tutta sta morale sessuale



Di solito il sesso piace farlo con le persone che ci piacciono...


----------



## Tubarao (7 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> mi spiace per te che pensi che stia facendo la finta tonta.....io non vedo la differenza.....se sei una donna adulta e coscienziosa autonoma indipendente, single, e sai che nella vita vuoi fare i soldi facili e ti piace fare sesso....dimmi perche no per favore....
> perche tu puoi trovare allucinante quello che scrivo io, ma vai a toccare il libero arbitrio di una persona, di fare sesso.....come quando dove e con chi vuole.....
> 
> io non ci vedo nulla di trascendentale nel prostituirsi....parlo di escort, libere professioniste, non parlo di quelle povere ragzze opbbligate a farlo, sia chiaro.
> io nonce l ho tutta sta morale sessuale


Missy, come dicevo ieri è solo una questione di soglie, di livelli, e di quanto alti o bassi questi sono. E' normale, umano, e anche sacrosanto avere ognuno i propri, e in nome di questi esprimersi in discussioni tipo questa, dove alla fine si rimane comunque sulle proprie posizioni, ma si è passato del tempo discutendo e perché no, anche arricchiti.

Io non definirei mai squallida una persona come la tua amica, altri si, ma il bello della diversità alla fin fine, è proprio questo.


----------



## Caciottina (7 Maggio 2014)

prostituirsi non fa male a nessuno. 
non e' vendere droga per strada ai ragazzini di 13 anni, non e' vendere armi sottobanco a chiunque.....non si fa male a nessuno.....
voi avete sta visione cosi religiosa del sesso....

saro stupida, tonta, immorale, come vi pare....ma io se fossi stata single a vita (per scelta) e mi avessero detto: ti do 1000 euro per andare a spalare carbone oppure te ne fai da te 2000/3000 facendo sesso.....io sceglievo il sesso....

poi, ho fatto altre sceklte nella vita....non voglio essere singlee voglio una famiglia etc etc, e poi non impazzisco cosi tanto per il sesso tanto da farne un lavoro, ma c'e' chi e' cosi....e non capisco davvero tutta questa sopresa...


----------



## Minerva (7 Maggio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Di solito il sesso piace farlo con le persone che ci piacciono...


questa volta qualcuno mi ha decisamente battuto in sintesi


----------



## Tubarao (7 Maggio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Di solito il sesso piace farlo con le persone che ci piacciono...


Se entriamo dentro sto discorso finiamo a Pasqua del 2019. Meglio che ci fermiamo qui.

Solo a leggere diverse delle storie qui dentro si è letto di usi del sesso che al confronto le escort sono delle Orsoline,


----------



## Sole (7 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ah scusa non ho letto ieri di ieri......non hai letto che ieri ero alle prese con la crema pasticcera al latte di capra?? aggiornati
> ma quale squallida....*chi l ha detto cosi? *alcune lo saranno pure, ma non e' che io sia meno squllida se vogliamo.....lavorativamente parlando anche il mio cervello e le mie mani vengono sfruttate al massimoe io li vendo per arricchirmi...se potevo scopare tutto il giorno piuttosto che calcolare tutto il girno fidati che non ci pensavo due volte.....
> 
> ma si sa, io sono un po cosi....naif


Visto che mi piace la chiarezza e non amo le libere interpretazioni, io ho usato il termine squallido riferito alla scelta di prostituirsi e al retroterra culturale e sociale da cui emergono certe scelte, a mio parere.
Altri hanno usato la parola squallida solo per definire, ancora, la scelta. Non mi pare di aver letto nessuno scagliarsi contro chi si prostituisce o disquisire sulla sua moralità, anzi. Ti riporto i vari post, nel caso non avessi voglia di ricercare:



Sole ha detto:


> Senti, tutte sono scelte. Sta di fatto che s*ono scelte squallide che emergono da un mondo squallido*. Non certo da un lavoro come un altro.
> Poi possiamo edulcorare e regolamentare e girarci intorno.
> Ma svuotare ogni scelta di etica e morale è una cosa che proprio non condividerò mai.
> Ogni cosa ha un peso, ogni compromesso. Su noi stessi, sugli altri, ogni cosa ha un significato.





Nobody ha detto:


> *S**ono scelte... per me è squallida,* concordo. Ma sono favorevole alla scelta... per me è squallido abortire, ma sono favorevole alla scelta... è squallido tradire, magari per anni il partner... è squallido drogarsi, ma sarei favorevole ad una liberalizzazione graduale e controllata.
> Svuotare le scelte da una morale che vuol farsi universale è sacrosanto, altrimenti non ci sarebbero più scelte. Ognuno nei limiti etici (non morali), deve poter scegliere tranquillamente anche lo squallore.
> Il vero dilemma è dove cominci l'etica e dove finisca la morale.





@lex ha detto:


> amorali e indegne nessuno lo ha scritto. squallide..solo squallide.... ribadisco. se mia figlia facesse questa scelta sarebbe una *scelta squallida*.


Io credo che discutere qui sia totalmente inutile, a volte. Si travisa tutto.

Personalmente, io vorrei un mondo dove nessuna donna pensasse a se stessa come a un bene da consumare, che non svendesse la propria intimità. Forse sono davvero moralista, ma è la mia sensibilità e io la esprimo.
Sulla libertà di fare ognuno le proprie scelte non ci piove, mai messo in discussione questo.

Aggiungo un aneddoto.
Tempo fa una donna mia conoscente (non mia amica, attenzione) ha passato un momento difficilissimo, tanto che nemmeno si riesce a immaginare la sfiga che ha avuto.
 Per andare avanti, dopo essere rimasta sola con una figlia da mantenere e lavorando giorno e sera, ha concesso favori sessuali a uomini per avere dei servizi gratuiti.
 Passata la burrasca per lei, questa donna è stata l'unica che in un momento di mia grande difficoltà economica si è presentata sulla mia porta di casa con le lacrime agli occhi allungandomi 100 euro per permettermi di iscrivere mia figlia a un'attività sportiva. Euro che le ho restituito il giorno dopo, perché non sono stata capace di prenderli... ma il suo gesto mi ha fatto piangere, perché è stato totalmente spontaneo e inaspettato.

Ecco, io non condivido le scelte che ha fatto, le reputo squallide, appunto. Ma capisco il perché le ha fatte e non escludo che potrei farle anch'io, se mi trovassi nella merda come lei.

Quindi vedi miss, che c'è una bella differenza tra giudicare squallida UNA SCELTA ed etichettare come squallida la persona che la fa.
Per me quella donna è una donna buona e generosa, perché non credo che molti avrebbero agito come lei, anzi.

Spero che almeno tu capisca la differenza, anche se magari non condividi il mio pensiero.

Ciao.


----------



## Minerva (7 Maggio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Visto che mi piace la chiarezza e non amo le libere interpretazioni, io ho usato il termine squallido riferito alla scelta di prostituirsi e al retroterra culturale e sociale da cui emergono certe scelte, a mio parere.
> Altri hanno usato la parola squallida solo per definire, ancora, la scelta. Non mi pare di aver letto nessuno scagliarsi contro chi si prostituisce o disquisire sulla sua moralità, anzi. Ti riporto i vari post, nel caso non avessi voglia di ricercare:
> 
> 
> ...


verissimo


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (7 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Se entriamo dentro sto discorso finiamo a Pasqua del 2019. Meglio che ci fermiamo qui.
> 
> Solo a leggere diverse delle storie qui dentro si è letto di usi del sesso che al confronto le escort sono delle Orsoline,


Ma non mi dire che é bello scopare con qualcuno che non ti piace! Io l'ho fatto, e mi ha fatto cagare, e ancora adesso il pensiero mi fa cagare


----------



## Minerva (7 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> prostituirsi non fa male a nessuno.
> non e' vendere droga per strada ai ragazzini di 13 anni, non e' vendere armi sottobanco a chiunque.....non si fa male a nessuno.....
> voi avete sta visione cosi religiosa del sesso....
> 
> ...


sono a t e a.

mille volte il carbone e ti assicuro che di offerte a suo tempo ne ho avute a iosa


----------



## Tubarao (7 Maggio 2014)

Si ma portate effettivamente sempre e solo situazioni al limite, spesso dettate dalla necessità.


----------



## Nobody (7 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> sono a t e a.
> 
> mille volte il carbone e ti assicuro che di offerte a suo tempo ne ho avute a iosa


bassa autostima... non credi in te stessa...


----------



## Minerva (7 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> non credi in te stessa...


me la segno.


----------



## Tubarao (7 Maggio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ma non mi dire che é bello scopare con qualcuno che non ti piace! Io l'ho fatto, e mi ha fatto cagare, e ancora adesso il pensiero mi fa cagare


Ma in che lingua lo devo dire ?

Parlo di situazioni in cui la ragazza decide chi, decide quando, decide dove e decide quanto.


----------



## Nobody (7 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> me la segno.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (7 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma in che lingua lo devo dire ?
> 
> Parlo di situazioni in cui la ragazza decide chi, decide quando, decide dove e decide quanto.


ma Miss parlava più genericamente. Diceva: se a una piace scopare perché non farsi pagare per farlo?


----------



## Tubarao (7 Maggio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> ma Miss parlava più genericamente. Diceva: se a una piace scopare perché non farsi pagare per farlo?


Perché no ?


----------



## Minerva (7 Maggio 2014)

penso che a miss manchi un'educazione sentimentale che non ha ricevuto , non certo per colpa sua  





Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> ma Miss parlava più genericamente. Diceva: se a una piace scopare perché non farsi pagare per farlo?


----------



## birba (7 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> mi spiace per te che pensi che stia facendo la finta tonta.....io non vedo la differenza.....se sei una donna adulta e coscienziosa autonoma indipendente, single, e sai che nella vita vuoi fare i soldi facili e ti piace fare sesso....dimmi perche no per favore....
> perche tu puoi trovare allucinante quello che scrivo io, ma vai a toccare il libero arbitrio di una persona, di fare sesso.....come quando dove e con chi vuole.....
> 
> io non ci vedo nulla di trascendentale nel prostituirsi....parlo di escort, libere professioniste, non parlo di quelle povere ragzze opbbligate a farlo, sia chiaro.
> io nonce l ho tutta sta morale sessuale


nn vorrei dirtelo, ma stai veramente perdendo il tuo tempo, io ieri c'ho perso mezzo pomeriggio e stasera siamo ancora a sti livelli qui


----------



## Ultimo (7 Maggio 2014)

Rimango davvero senza parole. Siamo alle solite. Parlare è facile, tanto una volta scritta la propria si ritorna a casa e normalmente si guardano i figli pensando di tutto tranne che rispondergli quando ti domanderanno che faccio come lavoro da grande? La prostituta, si guadagna bene. 

Mah.


----------



## Minerva (7 Maggio 2014)

è arrivata bonnie, la ragazza col mitra 





biri ha detto:


> nn vorrei dirtelo, ma stai veramente perdendo il tuo tempo, io ieri c'ho perso mezzo pomeriggio e stasera siamo ancora *a sti livelli qu*i


----------



## birba (7 Maggio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ma non mi dire che é bello scopare con qualcuno che non ti piace! Io l'ho fatto, e mi ha fatto cagare, e ancora adesso il pensiero mi fa cagare


miss ha detto chiaramente che la ragazza che conosce lei i clienti se li sceglie


----------



## birba (7 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> è arrivata bonnie, la ragazza col mitra


quando nn si sa cosa dire, questi sono i risultati


----------



## Minerva (7 Maggio 2014)

biri ha detto:


> quando nn si sa cosa dire, questi sono i risultati


eh sì, ciao vado che c'ho la messa della sera


----------



## Tubarao (7 Maggio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ma non mi dire che é bello scopare con qualcuno che non ti piace! Io l'ho fatto, e mi ha fatto cagare, e ancora adesso il pensiero mi fa cagare



Provoco, volutamente (non te Sorella, in generale). 

Alle condizioni e con le circostanze che ho descritto prima, e ovviamente solo quelle, penso che in percentuale siano molto di più gli orgasmi di molte escort rispetto a quelle di tante storie intrise di disperazione, tristezza, grettezza, stupidità, e quant'altro lette qui dentro.

Non vi affannate a rispondere, era solo una mia considerazione.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (7 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Perché no ?


Perché a me piace scopare con chi mi piace, non è che mi piace scopare in generale

e penso che sia così per la maggior parte delle persone


----------



## birba (7 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> eh sì, ciao vado che c'ho la messa della sera


metti un cero da parte mia


----------



## Tubarao (7 Maggio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Perché a me piace scopare con chi mi piace, non è che mi piace scopare in generale
> 
> e penso che sia così per la maggior parte delle persone


Ma cosa c'è di poco chiaro nelle parole: Decido Io Chi Come Dove e Quando ?


----------



## Minerva (7 Maggio 2014)

buon per loro.se dobbiamo poi valutare la qualità della nostra vita dal numero degli orgasmi mi pare un filino terra terra 





Tubarao ha detto:


> Provoco, volutamente (non te Sorella, in generale).
> 
> Alle condizioni e con le circostanze che ho descritto prima, e ovviamente solo quelle, penso che in percentuale *siano molto di più gli orgasmi di molte escort rispetto a quelle di tante storie intrise di disperazione*, tristezza, grettezza, stupidità, e quant'altro lette qui dentro.
> 
> Non vi affannate a rispondere, era solo una mia considerazione.


----------



## birba (7 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma cosa c'è di poco chiaro nelle parole: Decido Io Chi Come Dove e Quando ?


ma a me sinceramente, sembra più un impuntarsi...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (7 Maggio 2014)

biri ha detto:


> miss ha detto chiaramente che la ragazza che conosce lei i clienti se li sceglie


Io non ho letto della sua amica. Ho letto dei post generalizzanti che più o meno dicevano : se mi piace scopare e sono single perché non dovrei farne un lavoro?


----------



## Tubarao (7 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> buon per loro.se dobbiamo poi valutare la qualità della nostra vita dal numero degli orgasmi mi pare un filino terra terra


Dai Min, si parlava di qualità del sesso. Non di numero di orgasmi. Sto solo asserendo che forse, e sottolineo forse perché poi bisognerebbe chiederlo a qualcuna di loro, ho come la sensazione che, dando per scontate le condizioni che ponevo prima, chi ce lo assicura che poi sto sesso a pagamento non sia poi ANCHE piacevole per chi lo offre ?


----------



## Nobody (7 Maggio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Perché a me piace scopare con chi mi piace, non è che mi piace scopare in generale
> 
> *e penso che sia così per la maggior parte delle person*e


senza dubbio è così... d'altronde la minoranza va considerata, evidentemente ci sono persone che la pensano diversamente e la vita se la vivono diversamente. Torniamo sempre lì, alla possibilità di scelta.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (7 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma cosa c'è di poco chiaro nelle parole: Decido Io Chi Come Dove e Quando ?



Scusa ma io non ho letto il resto. Spiegami una cosa: come fai a decidere chi come dove e quando? 

Chi può farlo? Non credo che funzioni così, poi boh, io non sono esperta


----------



## Nobody (7 Maggio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Io non ho letto della sua amica. Ho letto dei post generalizzanti che più o meno dicevano : *se mi piace scopare e sono single perché non dovrei farne un lavoro?*


e dove sta il problema? Se vogliono vivere e guadagnarsi il pane (e il caviale da spalmarci sopra) così...amen, vadano in pace.


----------



## Tubarao (7 Maggio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Scusa ma io non ho letto il resto. Spiegami una cosa: come fai a decidere chi come dove e quando?
> 
> Chi può farlo? Non credo che funzioni così, poi boh, io non sono esperta


Guarda che non è difficile. Ricevi a casa. Arriva uno che puzza. Quella è la porta arrivederci.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (7 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> senza dubbio è così... d'altronde la minoranza va considerata, evidentemente ci sono persone che la pensano diversamente e la vita se la vivono diversamente. Torniamo sempre lì, alla possibilità di scelta.


Eh purtroppo non ho letto un cazzo del resto della discussione. Quindi forse sono entrata parlando a vanvera. Ho risposto solo a dei post dove si diceva che se a una donna piace scopare non c'è niente di strano che faccia la prostituta. Io invece qualcosa di strano ce lo vedo. Perché appunto non penso che alle puttane piacciano tutti i tipi con cui scopano. Poi tuba mi dice invece che scelgono chi dove come e quando e allora é chiaro che sto parlando di altro e meglio che esca da questa discussione perché non ce la posso fare a leggere tutte le pagine precedenti.


per mia esperienza personale, però, posso dire che scopare con uno che non ti piace fa cagare? E penso che mi avrebbe fatto cagare anche se mi avesse dato 1000 euro. E non era un mostro, né un buzzurro, anzi, una persona colta e pure simpatica. Solo che non mi piaceva


----------



## Minerva (7 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Dai Min, si parlava di qualità del sesso. Non di numero di orgasmi. Sto solo asserendo che forse, e sottolineo forse perché poi bisognerebbe chiederlo a qualcuna di loro, ho come la sensazione che, dando per scontate le condizioni che ponevo prima, chi ce lo assicura che poi sto sesso a pagamento non sia poi ANCHE piacevole per chi lo offre ?


non lo escludo affatto.ma dal mio punto di vista, essendo la mercificazione dell'intimità...cosa per me di enorme valore , questo conta zero .
è un valore che sento mio e che certamente non c'entra né con la chiesa nè con altri tipi di condizionamenti sociali basati su ipocrisie varie
non posso mettermi in vendita e sono anche ben sicura di quello che dico perchè ai tempi in cui sfilavo rifiutavo anche solo di fare la bella statuina alle feste perchè cozzava con quello che volevo fare da grande.
    sentirmi dire che avrei dovuto solo  sorridere come una cretina a me faceva incazzare


----------



## Tubarao (7 Maggio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Eh purtroppo non ho letto un cazzo del resto della discussione. Quindi forse sono entrata parlando a vanvera. Ho risposto solo a dei post dove si diceva che se a una donna piace scopare non c'è niente di strano che faccia la prostituta. Io invece qualcosa di strano ce lo vedo. Perché appunto non penso che alle puttane piacciano tutti i tipi con cui scopano. *Poi tuba mi dice invece che scelgono chi dove come e quando e allora é chiaro che sto parlando di altro* e meglio che esca da questa discussione perché non ce la posso fare a leggere tutte le pagine precedenti.
> 
> 
> per mia esperienza personale, però, posso dire che scopare con uno che non ti piace fa cagare? E penso che mi avrebbe fatto cagare anche se mi avesse dato 1000 euro. E non era un mostro, né un buzzurro, anzi, una persona colta e pure simpatica. Solo che non mi piaceva


Non ho detto che è sempre così. Ho detto che esistono ANCHE situazioni così.


----------



## Minerva (7 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Non ho detto che è sempre così. Ho detto che esistono ANCHE situazioni così.


temo siano decisamente in minoranza


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (7 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Guarda che non è difficile. Ricevi a casa. Arriva uno che puzza. Quella è la porta arrivederci.


Ma anche se non puzza! Come fa a piacerti se non lo conosci? Voglio dire, okay, ci sta il caso in cui con il tipo scatta la chimica a prima vista, ma di solito non è così automatico. O no? Perché una persona mi piaccia prima devo averci instaurato un minimo di rapporto. Anche solo due chiacchiere.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (7 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> e dove sta il problema? Se vogliono vivere e guadagnarsi il pane (e il caviale da spalmarci sopra) così...amen, vadano in pace.


Non ci capiamo. Non dico che non possono farlo! Ognuno fa quello che vuole! È che dire che è una cosa naturale mi sembra strano! Dire che è normale scopare con chiunque non mi sembra naturale.


----------



## Tubarao (7 Maggio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ma anche se non puzza! Come fa a piacerti se non lo conosci? Voglio dire, okay, ci sta il caso in cui con il tipo scatta la chimica a prima vista, ma di solito non è così automatico. O no? Perché una persona mi piaccia prima devo averci instaurato un minimo di rapporto. Anche solo due chiacchiere.


Ma infatti le furbe, o le affermate come fanno ?  Clientela fissa e fedele nel tempo (e quindi selezionata), non più di 3 o 4 incontri a settimana. Magari anche del buon sesso. Minimo 2000 Euro a settimana. 

Mettice na pezza.


----------



## Caciottina (7 Maggio 2014)

Minerva spiega cosa c entra l educazione sentimentale.  
Stiamo parlando di sesso e soldi. Cosa c entrano i sentimenti? 
L educazione sentimentale si puo apprendere da soli con l amore e la vita. Non deve necessariamente essere insegnata dai genitori. 
Vte sempre andare a cagare fuori dal vaso....
Cosa c entr adesso l.educazione sentimentale...bah...

Inoltre io parlavp di una situazioe  specifica come detto da tuba. Nemmebo io scoperei con chi non mi piace per soldi...
Ma vabbe...mi ritiro. ..


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (7 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma infatti le furbe, o le affermate come fanno ?  Clientela fissa e fedele nel tempo (e quindi selezionata), non più di 3 o 4 incontri a settimana. Magari anche del buon sesso. Minimo 2000 Euro a settimana.
> 
> Mettice na pezza.


Va beh, mi hai convinta.

Fanculo l'università di merda e tutti sti anni di precariato! Come si comincia?


----------



## Caciottina (7 Maggio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ma anche se non puzza! Come fa a piacerti se non lo conosci? Voglio dire, okay, ci sta il caso in cui con il tipo scatta la chimica a prima vista, ma di solito non è così automatico. O no? Perché una persona mi piaccia prima devo averci instaurato un minimo di rapporto. Anche solo due chiacchiere.


Ma
Perchr  tu pensi che entri e scopi?  Si fanno pure le chiacchere prima...


----------



## Nobody (7 Maggio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Non ci capiamo. Non dico che non possono farlo! Ognuno fa quello che vuole! È che dire che è una cosa naturale mi sembra strano! Dire che è normale scopare con chiunque non mi sembra naturale.


Ok... anche a me pare strano... la parola "naturale" io la evito sempre, perchè in natura capita di tutto. Però scopare per soldi pare strano pure a me. Ma se a una piace fare la vita e arricchirsi così... beh deve poterlo fare legalmente, per come la vedo io.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ci ho ripensato: ci provo.
> tutto parte dal valore che dai al tuo corpo e se lo ritieni il contenitore di qualcosa di più importante , un cervello...esso non è in vendita e non ha prezzo.
> puoi solo decidere di fare l'amore con il primo che capita ma se è questo che ti piace .fare l'amore con qualcuno che magari ti fa schifo sporca e ti segna
> checché se ne voglia dire
> permettere che un uomo ti paghi come una cosa è disprezzare te stessa


Dopo 10 pagine ammiro la tua forza d'animo.


----------



## Sole (7 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dopo 10 pagine ammiro la tua forza d'animo.


Anch'io, dico davvero.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (7 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> Ok... anche a me pare strano... la parola "naturale" io la evito sempre, perchè in natura capita di tutto. Però scopare per soldi pare strano pure a me. Ma se a una piace fare la vita e arricchirsi così... beh deve poterlo fare legalmente, per come la vedo io.



Guarda io non stavo parlando di legalizzare la cosa o meno. Era un discorso diverso il mio. Mi hanno solo destabilizzata alcune affermazioni. Ammetto che non ho seguito gli sviluppi di questa discussione. Stavo solo riportando le mie sensazioni. Io mi sento sporca ancora adesso se ci ripenso


----------



## Sole (7 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> Ok... anche a me pare strano... la parola "naturale" io la evito sempre, perchè in natura capita di tutto. Però scopare per soldi pare strano pure a me. Ma se a una piace fare la vita e arricchirsi così... beh deve poterlo fare legalmente, per come la vedo io.


E va bene, ok. Rispetto il tuo pensiero, eccome.

Possiamo però anche dire che chi si sente un attimino sconcertato all'idea di prendere cazzi ovunque a pagamento possa esprimere ciò che sente senza essere tacciato di ipocrisia o di avere una visione del sesso religiosa e che per colpa di quelli come lui questo paese va a rotoli mentre all'estero sì che sono avanti perché addirittura in Giappone leggono tranquillamente le riviste porno in metropolitana e invece qui siamo tutti beghini e pensiamo solo alle apparenze?

Possiamo dirlo? Eddai, dillo almeno tu!

Così vado a passare l'aspirapolvere più serena


----------



## Brunetta (7 Maggio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Eh purtroppo non ho letto un cazzo del resto della discussione. Quindi forse sono entrata parlando a vanvera. Ho risposto solo a dei post dove si diceva che se a una donna piace scopare non c'è niente di strano che faccia la prostituta. Io invece qualcosa di strano ce lo vedo. Perché appunto non penso che alle puttane piacciano tutti i tipi con cui scopano. Poi tuba mi dice invece che scelgono chi dove come e quando e allora é chiaro che sto parlando di altro e meglio che esca da questa discussione perché non ce la posso fare a leggere tutte le pagine precedenti.
> 
> 
> per mia esperienza personale, però, posso dire che scopare con uno che non ti piace fa cagare? E penso che mi avrebbe fatto cagare anche se mi avesse dato 1000 euro. E non era un mostro, né un buzzurro, anzi, una persona colta e pure simpatica. Solo che non mi piaceva


Dici questo perché sei intrisa di moralità cattolica :carneval:


----------



## Alessandra (7 Maggio 2014)

Io dico una cosa. ...che la escort spagnola forse ti ha raccontato solo il bello...a volte c'e' gente viscida...alcuni forse li puoi mettere alla porta facilmente, altri no...e lo schifo poi te lo senti addosso...oppure spegni la mente....ma questo di solito e' quello che non si racconta.....


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (7 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Ma
> Perchr  tu pensi che entri e scopi?  Si fanno pure le chiacchere prima...



Non lo so come funziona. L'unica esperienza diretta l'ho avuta qualche anno fa quando i miei genitori hanno affittato d'estate l'appartamento sopra al loro a una tizia che poi si è scoperto che appunto si prostituiva e c'era un giro continuo di uomini che salivano e scendevano a tutte le ore. Anzi, tipo ogni mezz'ora. Dubito fortemente che chiacchierassero prima di trombare


----------



## Sole (7 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dici questo perché sei intrisa di moralità cattolica :carneval:


:rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (7 Maggio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Guarda io non stavo parlando di legalizzare la cosa o meno. Era un discorso diverso il mio. Mi hanno solo destabilizzata alcune affermazioni. Ammetto che non ho seguito gli sviluppi di questa discussione. Stavo solo riportando le mie sensazioni. Io mi sento sporca ancora adesso se ci ripenso


Ok allora torna indietro e leggi bene quello che ho scritto io.
Poi di la tua...perche stai commentando cose che NON ho detto io..


----------



## Brunetta (7 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> non lo escludo affatto.ma dal mio punto di vista, essendo la mercificazione dell'intimità...cosa per me di enorme valore , questo conta zero .
> è un valore che sento mio e che certamente non c'entra né con la chiesa nè con altri tipi di condizionamenti sociali basati su ipocrisie varie
> non posso mettermi in vendita e sono anche ben sicura di quello che dico perchè ai tempi in cui sfilavo rifiutavo anche solo di fare la bella statuina alle feste perchè cozzava con quello che volevo fare da grande.
> sentirmi dire che avrei dovuto solo  sorridere come una cretina a me faceva incazzare


Prima avevi detto meglio, usando il termine Svendersi.
Dare un valore monetario a se stessi è terrificante, anche se ti paga Brad Pitt.


----------



## Sole (7 Maggio 2014)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Io dico uns cosa. ...che la escort spagnola forse ti ha raccontato solo il bello...a volte c'e' gente viscida...alcuni forsr li puoi meyyete alla porta facilmente, altri no...e lo schifo poi te lo senti addosso...oppure spegni la mente....ma questo di solito e' quello che non si racconta.....


Penso anch'io così.


----------



## Caciottina (7 Maggio 2014)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Io dico uns cosa. ...che la escort spagnola forse ti ha raccontato solo il bello...a volte c'e' gente viscida...alcuni forsr li puoi meyyete alla porta facilmente, altri no...e lo schifo poi te lo senti addosso...oppure spegni la mente....ma questo di solito e' quello che non si racconta.....


No non mi dice le cose belle...non mi deve convincere di nulla...so bene che c è anche la parte schifosa di quella vita ma nom era di quella che parliamo...oh ma poi capite un po quel che vi pare....essu...


----------



## Alessandra (7 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Prima avevi detto meglio Svendersi.
> Dare un valore monetario a se stessi è terrificante, anche se ti paga Brad Pitt.


Infatti.....Con Brad pitt solo gratis....al max lo pago io


----------



## Caciottina (7 Maggio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Penso anch'io così.


Pensi male..


----------



## Brunetta (7 Maggio 2014)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Infatti.....Con Brad pitt solo gratis....al max lo pago io


:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen: alleggeriamo un po'


----------



## Tubarao (7 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Prima avevi detto meglio, usando il termine Svendersi.
> Dare un valore monetario a se stessi è terrificante, anche se ti paga Brad Pitt.


E usare il proprio corpo per tenere legati  a noi una persona che non ci vuole ?
E usare il proprio corpo solo per soddisfare il nostro piacere magari ingannanfo con mille frottole sull amore chi abbiamo di fronte ?
Potrei andare avanti a citare esempi che potrebbero far apparire il rapporto Prostituta Cliente addirittura romantico.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (7 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E usare il proprio corpo per tenere legati  a noi una persona che non ci vuole ?
> E usare il proprio corpo solo per soddisfare il nostro piacere magari ingannanfo con mille frottole sull amore chi abbiamo di fronte ?
> Potrei andare avanti a citare esempi che potrebbero far apparire il rapporto Prostituta Cliente addirittura romantico.


Spiegami meglio, che sono tonta. In che senso usare il corpo per tenere legati a noi una persona che non ci vuole?


----------



## Nobody (7 Maggio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> E va bene, ok. Rispetto il tuo pensiero, eccome.
> 
> Possiamo però anche dire che chi si sente un attimino sconcertato all'idea di prendere cazzi ovunque a pagamento possa esprimere ciò che sente senza essere tacciato di ipocrisia o di avere una visione del sesso religiosa e che per colpa di quelli come lui questo paese va a rotoli mentre all'estero sì che sono avanti perché addirittura in Giappone leggono tranquillamente le riviste porno in metropolitana e invece qui siamo tutti beghini e pensiamo solo alle apparenze?
> 
> ...


ahahahahah lo stavo passando poco fa :singleeye: si, lo possiamo dire! Io lo trovo un lavoro squallido (un altra persona magari no), ma non per questo penso di essere ipocrita, o invaso dal moralismo cattolico (per quanto credo che in questo paese un po' tutti almeno un pochino siamo stati esposti e contagiati, atei compresi). 
Però è sempre una mia visione... totalmente soggettiva. Se una donna mi dice... ok guarda, per me invece il sesso è un lavoro come un altro... beh mi fermo. Non posso pretendere che veda la cosa coi miei occhi. Faccia liberamente la sua scelta.


----------



## AnnaBlume (7 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Penso sia un paragone azzeccatissimo invece.
> 
> In entrambi i casi ci sono due azioni altamente invasive del corpo e del pensiero di una donna.


e no: impedirmi di abortire è obbligarmi ad essere quello che non voglio diventare, una madre coatta. Nel caso della prosituzione è un pelo diverso, a meno che non si convenga -impossibile- che esistano puttane (meretrici per denaro) intrinseche. Se qualcuna ama così tanto il sesso con sconosciuti da ritenerlo una parte connotante il proprio sé, potrebbe comunque farlo, gratis.


----------



## AnnaBlume (7 Maggio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> È  questo il punto. Il mercato è infame per come è strutturato, non in quanto mercato.


beh, sai, credo sia anche questo, il punto. Per molti/e è infame anche proprio il mercato.


----------



## Nobody (7 Maggio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> e no: *impedirmi di abortire è obbligarmi ad essere quello che non voglio diventare, una madre coatta*. Nel caso della prosituzione è un pelo diverso, a meno che non si convenga -impossibile- che esistano puttane (meretrici per denaro) intrinseche. Se qualcuna ama così tanto il sesso con sconosciuti da ritenerlo una parte connotante il proprio sé, potrebbe comunque farlo, gratis.


Negli occhi di un altro impedirti di abortire potebbe significare evitare un omicidio. Dipende dalla morale che metti in campo. Per questo servono leggi che regolarizzino certi fenomeni dando la scelta agli interessati.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E usare il proprio corpo per tenere legati  a noi una persona che non ci vuole ?
> E usare il proprio corpo solo per soddisfare il nostro piacere magari ingannanfo con mille frottole sull amore chi abbiamo di fronte ?
> Potrei andare avanti a citare esempi che potrebbero far apparire il rapporto Prostituta Cliente addirittura romantico.


Cosa c'entra? Bisogna sempre trovare il peggio?
Ti hanno tradita? Eh pensa se ti picchiava? Ti picchia? Eh pensa se ti ammazzava? Stai soffrendo come un cane per come sei stata trattata? >Eh beh pensa se eri moribonda?

Per me è prostituirsi è una cosa terribile, una vita che porta il vuoto dentro di sé. Non è giudizio morale negativo sulla persona, che porta a creare distanza, ma proprio un moto di empatia e vicinanza e comprensione.
Io, l'ho detto qualche volta:singleeye:, trovo ancor più terribile l'uomo che ne usufruisce, che, certamente, ha più possibilità di scelta.


----------



## Alessandra (7 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E usare il proprio corpo per tenere legati  a noi una persona che non ci vuole ?
> E usare il proprio corpo solo per soddisfare il nostro piacere magari ingannanfo con mille frottole sull amore chi abbiamo di fronte ?
> Potrei andare avanti a citare esempi che potrebbero far apparire il rapporto Prostituta Cliente addirittura romantico.


Si Tuba, ho capito...ma questo finche' hai ancora persone decenti davanti.
Si dice che la mente rimuove certi brutti ricordi....
Ho nella mia mente qualcosa che ha a che fare con qualcuno che poi si e' rivelato viscido e bavoso con me...
Questo come ricordo lontano...
Come ricordo recente, ho ancora sullo stomaco, diciamo cosi', un paio di baci e delle mani inopportune che si sono approfittate di una me non molto sobria....sento ancora lo schifo addosso...e di primo impatto lui sembrava un tipo accettabile.

Non e' cosi' automatico il: "mi piace il sesso, perche non unite piacere e profitto"..

Boh....non so se ha senso quello che ho scritto....sto male e sto al pronto soccorso...affollattissimo....di questo passo moriro' qui


----------



## Chiara Matraini (7 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> invece si parlava di libertà, obiettivamente
> bho chissà che hai letto



la frase più ipocrita e qualunquista l'hai scritta tu. chissà che pensavi


----------



## Brunetta (7 Maggio 2014)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Si Tuba, ho capito...ma questo finche' hai ancora persone decenti davanti.
> Si dice che la mente rimuove certi brutti ricordi....
> Ho nella mia mente qualcosa che ha a che fare con qualcuno che poi si e' rivelato viscido e bavoso con me...
> Questo come ricordo lontano...
> ...


Come stai?


----------



## Brunetta (7 Maggio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> la frase più ipocrita e qualunquista l'hai scritta tu. chissà che pensavi


Ipocrita è l'aggettivo che usi più spesso. 
In che senso lo usi? Vuoi darmene una definizione?
Per me è ipocrita chi fa qualcosa e finge di non farla, ad esempio.
Chi proclama, come faceva il mio ex marito, i valori delle famiglia e poi si fionda su tutto ciò che si muove.
La mia vicina di casa che è sempre in parrocchia ma poi tratta male il bimbo extracomunitario.
Per te?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (7 Maggio 2014)

*brunetta*



free ha detto:


> ma da cosa si nascondevano queste ragazze? dai datori di lavoro in fabbrica??:singleeye:
> tu stai parlando delle donne schiavizzate in mano alla criminalità, che è un argomento tutto diverso, invece si parlava delle "libere scelte" di vendere il proprio corpo...per comprarsi borsette, vestiti, droga, macchine etc. etc.
> 
> che poi non dimentichiamo che *ci sono anche le prostitute che rovinano gli uomini (non che mi dispiaccia particolarmente, anzi), il che è tipico della loro mentalità, pensano solo ai soldi*





free ha detto:


> *che bella cena, mamme e figlie che parlano di troie.*..secondo me qualcuno è stato zitto non perchè non sapesse arrabattare discorsi, ma per darci un taglio, saggiamente:singleeye:



ti posto gli interventi


----------



## Tubarao (7 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Cosa c'entra? Bisogna sempre trovare il peggio?
> Ti hanno tradita? Eh pensa se ti picchiava? Ti picchia? Eh pensa se ti ammazzava? Stai soffrendo come un cane per come sei stata trattata? >Eh beh pensa se eri moribonda?
> 
> Per me è prostituirsi è una cosa terribile, una vita che porta il vuoto dentro di sé. Non è giudizio morale negativo sulla persona, che porta a creare distanza, ma proprio un moto di empatia e vicinanza e comprensione.
> Io, l'ho detto qualche volta:singleeye:, trovo ancor più terribile l'uomo che ne usufruisce, che, certamente, ha più possibilità di scelta.


Trovo solo molto più onesto dire Io non potrei mai farlo perché sono diversa.
Dire invece che invece farlo per denaro è squallido mi sembra un po come quel coro da stadio che dice che i Napoletani Puzzano. 
Non è squallido è solo legittimamente lontano dal nostro sentire.


----------



## Minerva (7 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Prima avevi detto meglio, usando il termine Svendersi.
> Dare un valore monetario a se stessi è terrificante, anche s*e ti paga Brad Pitt*.


e hai detto tutto


----------



## Sole (7 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> ahahahahah lo stavo passando poco fa :singleeye: si, lo possiamo dire! Io lo trovo un lavoro squallido (un altra persona magari no), ma non per questo penso di essere ipocrita, o invaso dal moralismo cattolico (per quanto credo che in questo paese un po' tutti almeno un pochino siamo stati esposti e contagiati, atei compresi).
> Però è sempre una mia visione... totalmente soggettiva. Se una donna mi dice... ok guarda, per me invece il sesso è un lavoro come un altro... beh mi fermo. Non posso pretendere che veda la cosa coi miei occhi. Faccia liberamente la sua scelta.


Oh, menomale, cominciavo a sentirmi una merdaccia!


----------



## Minerva (7 Maggio 2014)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Si Tuba, ho capito...ma questo finche' hai ancora persone decenti davanti.
> Si dice che la mente rimuove certi brutti ricordi....
> Ho nella mia mente qualcosa che ha a che fare con qualcuno che poi si e' rivelato viscido e bavoso con me...
> Questo come ricordo lontano...
> ...


che hai? spero vada tutto bene


----------



## Sole (7 Maggio 2014)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Boh....non so se ha senso quello che ho scritto....sto male e sto al pronto soccorso...affollattissimo....di questo passo moriro' qui


Ha senso per me. Spero niente di grave!


----------



## contepinceton (7 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ipocrita è l'aggettivo che usi più spesso.
> In che senso lo usi? Vuoi darmene una definizione?
> Per me è ipocrita chi fa qualcosa e finge di non farla, ad esempio.
> Chi proclama, come faceva il mio ex marito, i valori delle famiglia e poi si fionda su tutto ciò che si muove.
> ...


Mai quanto il tuo amico Alex comunque...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (7 Maggio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ti posto gli interventi


Uhmmm non mi è chiarissimo.

Qui molti hanno sostenuto che ci sono persone che si prostituiscono per far soldi facili (ovviamente in un contesto culturale che considera i soldi o gli oggetti  che i soldi consentono di avere). E questo è stato detto nel primo post di Free. Pensiero anche di altri. Cosa non ho colto di particolarmente ipocrita?

Nel secondo post tu hai interpretato come ipocrita il suo invito a stroncare l'argomento mentre tu hai ritenuto che fosse non ipocrita per te intervenire come hai fatto. 
In effetti io non avrei tralasciato, come hai fatto tu, e sarei intervenuta. Ma immagino amiche che non l'avrebbero fatto per imbarazzo e non per ipocrisia.
In effetti può essere interpretato come modo per evitare un argomento scomodo o come tacita approvazione per la classificazione e quindi? Tu consideri ipocrita accettare la classificazione? Oppure evitare di prendere posizione? OK qui ho capito.

Però, per fare un esempi, a me non è piaciuta la tua definizione "gallinelle" perché non è generosa nei confronti di ragazzine insicure ancora in cerca di una loro identità che, si sa, si cerca spesso di trovare definendo cosa non si è.
Infatti io sarei intervenuta in altro modo, per dire.
Però non ho criticato questo tuo giudizio perché l'ho considerato utile ai fini narrativi per illustrare in modo sintetico un atteggiamento.


----------



## Hellseven (7 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Trovo solo molto più onesto dire Io non potrei mai farlo perché sono diversa.
> Dire invece che invece farlo per denaro è squallido mi sembra un po come quel coro da stadio che dice che *i Napoletani Puzzano. *
> Non è squallido è solo legittimamente lontano dal nostro sentire.


Prova a prendere l'R2 al Rettifilo all'ora di punta e vedi se non hanno ragione .....:mrgreen:
f.to un napoletano anosmico per disperazione.:mexican:


----------



## Brunetta (7 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Trovo solo molto più onesto dire Io non potrei mai farlo perché sono diversa.
> Dire invece che invece farlo per denaro è squallido mi sembra un po come quel coro da stadio che dice che i Napoletani Puzzano.
> Non è squallido è solo legittimamente lontano dal nostro sentire.


Insomma io lo trovo un modo, invece, di porre una distanza.
Come dire (altro paragone)  non mi permetto di dire che le famiglie che in paesi poveri vivono sui mucchi di immondizia fanno una vita misera, chi sono io per dirlo?, dico che io non mi sento di fare quel lavoro.
E grazie al c...


----------



## lunaiena (7 Maggio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Testo della Risoluzione del Parlamento europeo del 26 febbraio 2014     PDF     Stampa     E-mail
> 
> P7_TA-PROV(2014)0162
> 
> ...



si effettivamebte è un po' lungo ...


----------



## Brunetta (7 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> e hai detto tutto


Immagino la scena: Brad (o chi per lui), dopo, si alza e lascia i soldi sul comodino :unhappy:


----------



## Tubarao (7 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Insomma io lo trovo un modo, invece, di porre una distanza.
> Come dire (altro paragone)  non mi permetto di dire che le famiglie che in paesi poveri vivono sui mucchi di immondizia fanno una vita misera, chi sono io per dirlo?, dico che io non mi sento di fare quel lavoro.
> E grazie al c...


Magari sbaglio io, e infatti sono qui a parlarne proprio per questo.

Squallido, Immorale, Disgustoso nel mio personalissimo modo di vedere le cose implica un meglio e un peggio.
Diverso no.

NB: Sole, il fatto che uno di quegli aggettivi sia stato usato da te è solo un caso, avrei portato avanti la discussione anche se ad usarlo fosse stata una qualsiasi persona intervenuta in questo thread.
Infatti sto discutendo CON voi e non DI voi.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Magari sbaglio io, e infatti sono qui a parlarne proprio per questo.
> 
> Squallido, Immorale, Disgustoso nel mio personalissimo modo di vedere le cose implica un meglio e un peggio.
> Diverso no.
> ...


Immorale l'hai scritto solo tu.
Per me e per molte far sesso con qualcuno che non piace o mettendo in mezzo una transazione in denaro è terribile e squallido.
C'è chi dice di no ma non lo fa (credo. Oh può pure essere che ci sia chi lo fa e non lo dice. Peccato perché sarebbe una voce davvero informata).
Certo che c'è meglio un peggio! Cavolo non vorrei dover citare Catalano (o Nynphomaniac  ) fare sesso con qualcuno che ci piace e amiamo e ci ama è meglio che farlo con chi non ci piace, non amiamo e ci disprezza.


----------



## Caciottina (7 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Immorale l'hai scritto solo tu.
> Per me e per molte far sesso con qualcuno che non piace o mettendo in mezzo una transazione in denaro è terribile e squallido.
> C'è chi dice di no ma non lo fa (credo. Oh può pure essere che ci sia chi lo fa e non lo dice. Peccato perché sarebbe una voce davvero informata).
> Certo che c'è meglio un peggio! Cavolo non vorrei dover citare Catalano (o Nynphomaniac  ) fare sesso con qualcuno che ci piace e amiamo e ci ama è meglio che farlo con chi non ci piace, non amiamo e ci disprezza.



Ma anche andare a lavoro con il mio compagnp e le mie gatte per me sarebbe il massimo e molto piu divertente.  Invece mi toccano un branco di buzzurri inglesi....ma si fa..se si deve fare si fa.
Ora questa ragazza che conosco io ha dei clienti scelti. Il che significa che lei a) lavora quando vuole e b) gli sceglie lei. In piu le piace fare sesso. E se non le piace quello che ha davanti non lo accetta. Ninete soldi e niente sesso. Un do ut des. 


Inoltre mi permetto di rispondere a clementine. È successo nache a me quando ero piu piccola di usare il mio corpo e il sesso per tenermi un uomo xhe sapevo non mi amava piu...mi trattava male e io mi facevo usare per passare pii tempo con lui quando sapevo che un ora dopo avrebbe fatto il porco del comodo suo...
In questo senso credo tuba intendesse. .


Minerva sto ancora aspettando


----------



## Chiara Matraini (7 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Uhmmm non mi è chiarissimo.
> 
> Qui molti hanno sostenuto che ci sono persone che si prostituiscono per far soldi facili (ovviamente in un contesto culturale che considera i soldi o gli oggetti  che i soldi consentono di avere). E questo è stato detto nel primo post di Free. Pensiero anche di altri. Cosa non ho colto di particolarmente ipocrita?
> 
> ...


perché erano rumorose e scomposte nell'argomentare.
in effetti a me è piaciuto molto meno l'atteggiamento dei genitori presenti, e gliel'ho fatto presente tra le righe, e apertamente in separata sede a coloro con cui ho potuto farlo per livello di confidenza raggiunto.


----------



## Tubarao (7 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Immorale l'hai scritto solo tu.
> Per me e per molte far sesso con qualcuno che non piace o mettendo in mezzo una transazione in denaro è terribile e squallido.
> C'è chi dice di no ma non lo fa (credo. Oh può pure essere che ci sia chi lo fa e non lo dice. Peccato perché sarebbe una voce davvero informata).
> *Certo che c'è meglio un peggio! Cavolo non vorrei dover citare Catalano (o Nynphomaniac  ) fare sesso con qualcuno che ci piace e amiamo e ci ama è meglio che farlo con chi non ci piace, non amiamo e ci disprezza*.


Secondo il tuo legittimo e sacrosanto sentire.
A Svetlana la russa frega cazzi perché 5 minuti dopo che il cliente è uscito dalla porta è contenta di contare i suoi soldi.

Tu non sei meglio di lei, sei solo diversa.

Altrimenti diventi uguale a quelli che cantano I Napoletani Puzzano.

E allora ti tocca un bel DASPO


----------



## Brunetta (7 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Ma anche andare a lavoro con il mio compagnp e le mie gatte per me sarebbe il massimo e molto piu divertente.  Invece mi toccano un branco di buzzurri inglesi....ma si fa..se si deve fare si fa.
> Ora questa ragazza che conosco io ha dei clienti scelti. Il che significa che lei a) lavora quando vuole e b) gli sceglie lei. In piu le piace fare sesso. E se non le piace quello che ha davanti non lo accetta. Ninete soldi e niente sesso. Un do ut des.
> 
> 
> ...


E' diffuso essere lagnosi e lamentarsi del proprio lavoro perché ci piace rappresentarci, anche e soprattutto a noi stessi, come chi meriterebbe di più. Infatti (breve digresssione politica) tutti si riempiono la bocca con meritocrazia perché nessuno si considera non-meritevole. I non meritevoli sono sempre gli altri. 
Ma se si fa un lavoro che comunemente o diffusamente viene considerato negativamente è comprensibile che si cerchi, sempre più a se stessi che agli altri, di rappresentarsi come contenti della sorte o della scelta compiuta.
E' come chi è obeso e afferma che è una persona allegra che sa godersi la vita e non triste come i magri, giusto per fare solo un esempio.
Non voglio dire che non sia vero quello che dice la tua amica ma che potrebbe non esserlo.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Maggio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> perché *erano rumorose e scomposte *nell'argomentare.
> in effetti a me è piaciuto molto meno l'atteggiamento dei genitori presenti, e gliel'ho fatto presente tra le righe, e apertamente in separata sede a coloro con cui ho potuto farlo per livello di confidenza raggiunto.


Infatti così l'ho interpretato.
Se no sai, scassamaroni come sono, se non l'avrei detto :mexican:
I genitori in molti casi non intervengono o si compiacciono di atteggiamenti che, visti dall'esterno, appaiono da riprendere. Basta andare al supermercato o in spiaggia :mrgreen:

Edit: mi hai distratta! Che c'entra l'ipocrisia?


----------



## Brunetta (7 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Secondo il tuo legittimo e sacrosanto sentire.
> A Svetlana la russa frega cazzi perché 5 minuti dopo che il cliente è uscito dalla porta è contenta di contare i suoi soldi.
> 
> Tu non sei meglio di lei, sei solo diversa.
> ...


Non sono Salvini e non vado allo stadio :unhappy: da anni.
Che a Svetlana  (scelta un po' razzista come la puzza dei napoletani) non importi e sia contenta piace magari pensarlo a te. Magari se 19 donne su 20 dicono diversamente è più probabile che sia come dicono le 19. Soprattutto se la rimanente dice che anche lei non sarebbe contenta.


----------



## Caciottina (7 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E' diffuso essere lagnosi e lamentarsi del proprio lavoro perché ci piace rappresentarci, anche e soprattutto a noi stessi, come chi meriterebbe di più. Infatti (breve digresssione politica) tutti si riempiono la bocca con meritocrazia perché nessuno si considera non-meritevole. I non meritevoli sono sempre gli altri.
> Ma se si fa un lavoro che comunemente o diffusamente viene considerato negativamente è comprensibile che si cerchi, sempre più a se stessi che agli altri, di rappresentarsi come contenti della sorte o della scelta compiuta.
> E' come chi è obeso e afferma che è una persona allegra che sa godersi la vita e non triste come i magri, giusto per fare solo un esempio.
> Non voglio dire che non sia vero quello che dice la tua amica ma che potrebbe non esserlo.


Va bene.  Cmq ipocrita chi ha detto che non si giudica la persona ma il lavoro.
Se aveste davanti una donna senza lavoro senza marito srnza un cazzo e con figli da sfamare e che si prostituisce per sfamare quelle bocche ve ce voglio vedere ad andare li a dirle: sei tremenda. ...ti svendi...
Sai cosa ti risponde quella si? Ecco..  
E nom credere che prostituorsi appartenga solo a ragzzine che vogliobo sesso e soldi veloci...ci sono anche realtà e in quelle realta maledette  la prostiruzione resta un fottutissimo lavoro. Non è piu apprezzabile perche a farlo è una madre che sfama i figli. 

Altrimenti parliamo di persone e non di concentto di lacoro come lavoro. Cioè dammi i soldi che ti offro un sercizio.

Mi correggo.  Piu che lavoro direi mestiere


----------



## Tubarao (7 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non sono Salvini e non vado allo stadio :unhappy: da anni.
> Che a Svetlana  (scelta un po' razzista come la puzza dei napoletani) non importi e sia contenta piace magari pensarlo a te. Magari se 19 donne su 20 dicono diversamente è più probabile che sia come dicono le 19. Soprattutto se la rimanente dice che anche lei non sarebbe contenta.


Ma io il dubbio me lo pongo. Io.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Va bene.  Cmq ipocrita chi ha detto che non si giudica la persona ma il lavoro.
> Se aveste davanti una donna senza lavoro senza marito srnza un cazzo e con figli da sfamare e che si prostituisce per sfamare quelle bocche ve ce voglio vedere ad andare li a dirle: sei tremenda. ...ti svendi...
> Sai cosa ti risponde quella si? Ecco..
> E nom credere che prostituorsi appartenga solo a ragzzine che vogliobo sesso e soldi veloci...ci sono anche realtà e in quelle realta maledette  la prostiruzione resta un fottutissimo lavoro. Non è piu apprezzabile perche a farlo è una madre che sfama i figli.
> ...


Comprendo che tu non abbia avuto la forza di leggere le pagine precedenti, non so come abbia potuto io contribuire a riempirle, continuando a ribattere molte volte a critiche a giudizi che non avevo espresso. Quindi ti capisco ma di questo si è parlato.
Le tue affermazioni sulla costrizione sono un po' contraddittorie rispetto alla possibilità di una scelta totalmente libera.
Ma chi parlava di ragazzine che vogliono soldi veloci?
Ad esempio rispetto ai recenti casi di cronaca, io non ho pensato che le ragazzine cercassero quello, anche se l'hanno detto loro e così hanno detto delle loro coetanee. Da persona che non è più minorenne da un pezzo, ho pensato che dovevano aver avuto esperienze tremende pregresse di vuoto affettivo e di abusi che le hanno portato a vivere come vincente un ruolo in cui, almeno, si facevano pagare.


----------



## Minerva (7 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Ma anche andare a lavoro con il mio compagnp e le mie gatte per me sarebbe il massimo e molto piu divertente.  Invece mi toccano un branco di buzzurri inglesi....ma si fa..se si deve fare si fa.
> Ora questa ragazza che conosco io ha dei clienti scelti. Il che significa che lei a) lavora quando vuole e b) gli sceglie lei. In piu le piace fare sesso. E se non le piace quello che ha davanti non lo accetta. Ninete soldi e niente sesso. Un do ut des.
> 
> 
> ...


che cosa ?
intanto usa un tono meno arrogante .forse vuoi sapere cosa intenda per educazione sentimentale?
ciò che ti fa distinguere dagli istinti animali a quelli più elevati fatti di tenerezze ,intimità e di *pudore(che non è una parolaccia o un limite ipocrita ma l'espressione della sensibilità interiore)*.la chiave per leggersi dentro e amarsi , tutelarsi ed evolversi per noi innanzi tutto e nei rapporti con gli altri.


----------



## Caciottina (7 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> che cosa ?
> intanto usa un tono meno arrogante .forse vuoi sapere cosa intenda per educazione sentimentale?
> ciò che ti fa distinguere dagli istinti animali a quelli più elevati fatti di tenerezze ,intimità e di *pudore(che non è una parolaccia o un limite ipocrita ma l'espressione della sensibilità interiore)*.la chiave per leggersi dentro e amarsi , tutelarsi ed evolversi per noi innanzi tutto e nei rapporti con gli altri.


Non intendevo questo.  Voglio sapere su che basi affermi che io non l abbia ricebuta e di conseguenza su che basi pebsi io non l abbia acquisita negli anni per conto mio.


----------



## Minerva (7 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Non intendevo questo.  *Voglio sapere su che basi affermi che io non l abbia ricebuta *e di conseguenza su che basi pebsi io non l abbia acquisita negli anni per conto mio.


da quello che hai raccontato ma soprattutto da quello che hai detto.
perché è verissimo che si possa acquisire in seguito, infatti anche io non l'ho ricevuta ma me la sono costruita da sola molto presto perché ne avvertivo inconsapevolmente l'esigenza .
si legge che sei una bella persona, miss , ma il fatto che tu ti stupisca e chieda di certe differenze a me fa capire che ci sia come un vuoto nella scala delle priorità ancora da ristabilire.
che tu lo prenda o no un abbraccio


----------



## Caciottina (7 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> da quello che hai raccontato ma soprattutto da quello che hai detto.
> perché è verissimo che si possa acquisire in seguito, infatti anche io non l'ho ricevuta ma me la sono costruita da sola molto presto perché ne avvertivo inconsapevolmente l'esigenza .
> si legge che sei una bella persona, miss , ma il fatto che tu ti stupisca e chieda di certe differenze a me fa capire che ci sia come un vuoto nella scala delle priorità ancora da ristabilire.
> che tu lo prenda o no un abbraccio



Ma certo che lo prendo e lo ricambio pure .
Solo per me questa differenza non ha nulla a che fare con l educazione sentimentale. Tutto qui


----------



## contepinceton (7 Maggio 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> si effettivamebte è un po' lungo ...


Dividiamolo a pezzi...
[video=youtube;eUcYIU9c3xU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eUcYIU9c3xU[/video]


----------



## Brunetta (7 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Va bene*.  Cmq ipocrita chi ha detto che non si giudica la persona ma il lavoro*.
> Se aveste davanti una donna senza lavoro senza marito srnza un cazzo e con figli da sfamare e che si prostituisce per sfamare quelle bocche ve ce voglio vedere ad andare li a dirle: sei tremenda. ...ti svendi...
> Sai cosa ti risponde quella si? Ecco..
> E nom credere che prostituorsi appartenga solo a ragzzine che vogliobo sesso e soldi veloci...ci sono anche realtà e in quelle realta maledette  la prostiruzione resta un fottutissimo lavoro. Non è piu apprezzabile perche a farlo è una madre che sfama i figli.
> ...


Ho visto meglio ora la tua risposta. Questo mi era sfuggito.
Certo che sempre in generale giudichi il lavoro o un'azione e non la persona. Uccidere è orrendo in sé. C'è chi uccide (cosa sempre orribile) per legittima difesa ed è una persona che ha bisogno poi di conforto. C'è chi uccide in guerra ed è un eroe e chi un disgustoso assassino. Si deve poter valutare le cose. Non è pensabile vivere nel relativismo assoluto in cui ognuno fa quel che gli pare.
Infatti anche chi è di parere diverso dal mio propone regole perché vuole porre dei limiti e in base a cosa lo si potrebbe fare se non in riferimento a giudizi di valore sugli atti?
Del resto, definendo ipocrita un commento, si sta valutando nel modo che si vuole criticare, se non di più.


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ti sarebbero girate anche se avessero intonato salmi. :mrgreen:


Magari Salmi non so perché ma riusciva a litigare con tutti gli amici :mrgreen:


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Maggio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Brava.
> Hai puntato sul criterio necessità.
> Bene.
> 
> ...


E' un problema antico pure questo mi sa, i primi anni che lavoravo( ricordo che lavoro in ambito finanziario) una prostituta  (per scelta ) lamentava la sua impossibilità di non poter investire i soldi guadagnati adeguatamente perché la sua occupazione era considerata illegale :mexican:


----------



## Brunetta (7 Maggio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Magari Salmi non so perché ma riusciva a litigare con tutti gli amici :mrgreen:


Quando smettono potresti partire tu: [video=youtube;Rnvju5-NGAQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rnvju5-NGAQ[/video]


----------



## Sole (7 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho visto meglio ora la tua risposta. Questo mi era sfuggito.
> Certo che sempre in generale giudichi il lavoro o un'azione e non la persona. Uccidere è orrendo in sé. C'è chi uccide (cosa sempre orribile) per legittima difesa ed è una persona che ha bisogno poi di conforto. C'è chi uccide in guerra ed è un eroe e chi un disgustoso assassino. Si deve poter valutare le cose. Non è pensabile vivere nel relativismo assoluto in cui ognuno fa quel che gli pare.
> Infatti anche chi è di parere diverso dal mio propone regole perché vuole porre dei limiti e in base a cosa lo si potrebbe fare se non in riferimento a giudizi di valore sugli atti?
> Del resto, definendo ipocrita un commento, si sta valutando nel modo che si vuole criticare, se non di più.


Concordo pienamente.


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Flambette, guarda, io non sono ipocrita. Io ho pulito cessi quando lavoravo d'estate per pigliarmi due soldi e d'inverno studiavo. Sicuramente se avessi fatto servizietti d'altro tipo avrei guadagnato di più e fatto meno fatica. Ho fatto una scelta che mi era consona, l'altra a dire la verità manco mi è mai venuta in mente. Ma in questo mondo strano, dove dispensatori di morte e disgrazie sono rispettabili, io ritengo che con il proprio corpo uno ci faccia quello che gli pare, anche cederlo per soldi PERCHE' E' IL SUO e sebbenne non abbia mai condiviso quel sentire e sebbene l'esistenza di certi fenomeni mi amareggi e persino mi disgusti(non sempre invero), ne riconosco la realtà ed il diritto di affermazione.
> Quello che voglio è che la Marietta(celebre prostituta romagnola) abbia gli stessi miei diritti e CHE NESSUNO LA GIUDICHI PER QUELLO CHE PAGA SULLA PROPRIA PELLE.


Ma per me non c'è problema, infatti a Sabbbbbrina :mrgreen: Non contestavo nulla a parte le volte che mi svegliava ingiuriando con urla veementi il cliente occasionale li battevo il pugno sul muro e suggerivo di sfogarsi in altro modo :mrgreen:


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quando smettono potresti partire tu: [video=youtube;Rnvju5-NGAQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rnvju5-NGAQ[/video]


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## MK (7 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> Sono scelte... per me è squallida, concordo. Ma sono favorevole alla scelta... per me è squallido abortire, ma sono favorevole alla scelta... è squallido tradire, magari per anni il partner... è squallido drogarsi, ma sarei favorevole ad una liberalizzazione graduale e controllata.
> Svuotare le scelte da una morale che vuol farsi universale è sacrosanto, altrimenti non ci sarebbero più scelte. Ognuno nei limiti etici (non morali), deve poter scegliere tranquillamente anche lo squallore.
> Il vero dilemma è dove cominci l'etica e dove finisca la morale.


Continuate ad insistere sulla libera scelta. Io non la vedo così. C'è offerta perchè c'è domanda. E perchè c'è domanda?
Tutti i clienti di prostitute non hanno *altra* possibilità di fare sesso?


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Maggio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Continuate ad insistere sulla libera scelta. Io non la vedo così. C'è offerta perchè c'è domanda. E perchè c'è domanda?
> Tutti i clienti di prostitute non hanno *altra* possibilità di fare sesso?


Madonna.


----------



## Minerva (7 Maggio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Continuate ad insistere sulla libera scelta. Io non la vedo così. C'è offerta perchè c'è domanda. E perchè c'è domanda?
> Tutti i clienti di prostitute non hanno *altra* possibilità di fare sesso?


come no.i clienti delle escort a volte sono uomini potenti e piacenti ma il sesso senza menate di corteggiamenti piace e convince.


----------



## MK (7 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> come no.i clienti delle escort a volte sono uomini potenti e piacenti ma *il sesso senza menate di corteggiamenti piace e convince*.


E non ci sono donne disponibili a fare sesso senza menate di corteggiamenti?


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho visto meglio ora la tua risposta. Questo mi era sfuggito.
> Certo che sempre in generale giudichi il lavoro o un'azione e non la persona. Uccidere è orrendo in sé. C'è chi uccide (cosa sempre orribile) per legittima difesa ed è una persona che ha bisogno poi di conforto. C'è chi uccide in guerra ed è un eroe e chi un disgustoso assassino. Si deve poter valutare le cose. *Non è pensabile vivere nel relativismo assoluto in cui ognuno fa quel che gli pare.*
> Infatti anche chi è di parere diverso dal mio propone regole perché vuole porre dei limiti e in base a cosa lo si potrebbe fare se non in riferimento a giudizi di valore sugli atti?
> Del resto, definendo ipocrita un commento, si sta valutando nel modo che si vuole criticare, se non di più.


Finchè non arreca danno agli altri e non limita le altrui libertà non vedo perchè no, e non è certo relativisimo. Di più: se sulla prostituzione (perchè di quello si parla, non di assassinii o ruberie) hai preconcetti di tipo morale, come mi pare di aver capito tu abbia, il punto è che tu pesi proprio l'attività in questione per arrivare a valutare chi la sceglie, liberamente, come mestiere. Altrimenti non ne faresti una questione di, appunto, morale, di moralità, e quindi non urterebbe la tua sensibilità. Quindi sì, parliamo di ipocrisia. Questa su è una risposta ipocrita, ed il parallelismo che proponi con l'atto di uccidere, peraltro, del tutto assurdo.


----------



## Minerva (7 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Finchè non arreca danno agli altri e non limita le altrui libertà non vedo perchè no, e non è certo relativisimo. Di più: se sulla prostituzione (perchè di quello si parla, non di assassinii o ruberie) *hai preconcetti di tipo morale, *come mi pare di aver capito tu abbia, il punto è che tu pesi proprio l'attività in questione per arrivare a valutare chi la sceglie, liberamente, come mestiere. Altrimenti non ne faresti una questione di, appunto, morale, di moralità, e quindi non urterebbe la tua sensibilità. Quindi sì, parliamo di ipocrisia. Questa su è una risposta ipocrita, ed il parallelismo che proponi con l'atto di uccidere, peraltro, del tutto assurdo.


più che preconcetti parlerei di valori .se poi non sono i tuoi giustamente hai il diritto di non considerarli ma non quello di chiamare ipocrita chi sinceramente ha sempre vissuto credendoci .
l'ipocrita dice cose diverse da quel che pensa e non vedo chi lo farebbe e perché qui


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> più che preconcetti parlerei di valori .se poi non sono i tuoi giustamente hai il diritto di non considerarli ma non quello di chiamare ipocrita chi sinceramente ha sempre vissuto credendoci .
> l'ipocrita dice cose diverse da quel che pensa e non vedo chi lo farebbe e perché qui


Nel momento in cui uno afferma di non giudicare la persona ma il mestiere è un ipocrita, se di quel mestiere ha ribrezzo a livello morale, o di valori. E' evidente.


----------



## MK (7 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Nel momento in cui uno afferma di non giudicare la persona ma il mestiere è un ipocrita, se di quel mestiere ha ribrezzo a livello morale, o di valori. E' evidente.


Il giudizio non è su chi esercita il mestiere ma su chi utilizza la prestazione.


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Maggio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Il giudizio non è su chi esercita il mestiere ma su chi utilizza la prestazione.


Eh? Vai via.


----------



## MK (7 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eh? Vai via.


Vai via? :mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Maggio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Vai via? :mrgreen:


Vai a vedere Gran Torino che ti fa solo bene, altro che tradinet. Oppure che cazzo ne so, fai altro. Colora un libro.


----------



## Minerva (7 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Nel momento in cui uno afferma di non giudicare la persona ma il mestiere è un ipocrita, se di quel mestiere ha ribrezzo a livello morale, o di valori. E' evidente.


non mi pare così evidente.in generale disprezzo un mestiere che rinnego come tale ma posso incontrare persone con le quali entrare in empatia e apprezzare le loro qualità personali che prescindono da quel che fanno: non le condivido ma cerco di capirle perché in quel momento personalizzo
qui parliamo in generale


----------



## MK (7 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vai a vedere Gran Torino che ti fa solo bene, altro che tradinet. Oppure che cazzo ne so, fai altro. Colora un libro.


Non leggermi. Io scrivo quando e come voglio.


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> non mi pare così evidente.in generale disprezzo un mestiere che rinnego come tale ma posso incontrare persone con le quali entrare in empatia e apprezzare le loro qualità personali che prescindono da quel che fanno: non le condivido ma cerco di capirle perché in quel momento personalizzo
> qui parliamo in generale


Infatti non puoi generelizzare se l'eccezione fatta sull'ipocrisia è specifica. Ma poi cosa entri in empatia. Da dove entri, dalla porta? Gesù Minni. Che palle.


----------



## AnnaBlume (7 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> Negli occhi di un altro impedirti di abortire potebbe significare evitare un omicidio. Dipende dalla morale che metti in campo. Per questo servono leggi che regolarizzino certi fenomeni dando la scelta agli interessati.


Un omicidio? Di nuovo? Per un omicidio ci vuole un 'uomo' da uccidere. Un feto non lo è, etc. etc. Non è una questione di morale, è una questione di scienza e di realtà, direi, checché ne dicano i cattolici sull'anima e compagnia bella. Ma non mi imbarco oltre: non mi interessava, nel contesto della risposta che ho dato, prendere posizione (e tantomeno sull'aborto ), quanto affermare che il paragone di Tuba mi sembrava particolarmente poco calzante.


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Maggio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Non leggermi. Io scrivo quando e come voglio.


La democrazia è una merda.


----------



## Spider (7 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Finchè non arreca danno agli altri e non limita le altrui libertà non vedo perchè no, e non è certo relativisimo. Di più: se sulla prostituzione (perchè di quello si parla, non di assassinii o ruberie) hai preconcetti di tipo morale, come mi pare di aver capito tu abbia, il punto è che tu pesi proprio l'attività in questione per arrivare a valutare chi la sceglie, liberamente, come mestiere. Altrimenti non ne faresti una questione di, appunto, morale, di moralità, e quindi non urterebbe la tua sensibilità. Quindi sì, parliamo di ipocrisia. Questa su è una risposta ipocrita, ed il parallelismo che proponi con l'atto di uccidere, peraltro, del tutto assurdo.



ma come si fa a parlare di lavoro nel sesso,
 nel proporre il proprio corpo per denaro alla soddisfazione dell'altro?
nella mercificazione del corpo non c'è compiacimento se non nel denaro.
questo è il dramma.
Non si tratta certo di moralità o preconcetti.
la sfumatura è lieve ma inesorabile.
accetteresti chi per denaro,
 vende i propri organi?
il limite non è poi cosi lontano.
mi si dirà che anche lavorare otto ore in una catena di montaggio non è una scelta...
e infatti non è tale.
diventa una necessità motivata da aspirazioni diverse.
perchè si sceglie di essere, *a parte le costrizioni*, una prostituta e non una lavapiatti? 
per denaro, solo per quello...
la morale non c'entra nulla.


----------



## MK (7 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> La democrazia è una merda.


Anche pagare una donna per fare sesso.


----------



## Minerva (7 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Infatti non puoi generelizzare se l'eccezione fatta sull'ipocrisia è specifica. Ma poi cosa entri in empatia. Da dove entri, dalla porta? Gesù Minni. *Che palle.*


concordo


----------



## disincantata (7 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> La democrazia è una merda.



Cos'hai mangiato?


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Maggio 2014)

No vabbè, il livello del disagio s'è alzato sopra la soglia minima d'allerta ed io non sono più er ghepardo de 'na volta, quindi CIAO.


----------



## disincantata (7 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No vabbè, il livello del disagio s'è alzato sopra la soglia minima d'allerta ed io non sono più er ghepardo de 'na volta, quindi CIAO.



Del disagio perchè?


----------



## Spider (7 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No vabbè, il livello del disagio s'è alzato sopra la soglia minima d'allerta ed io non sono più er ghepardo de 'na volta, quindi CIAO.



vai a farti un giro... dalle escort?


----------



## Minerva (7 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No vabbè, il livello del disagio s'è alzato sopra la soglia minima d'allerta ed io non sono più er ghepardo de 'na volta, quindi CIAO.


ci credo, sei arrivato tu, bye


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No vabbè, il livello del disagio s'è alzato sopra la soglia minima d'allerta ed io non sono più er ghepardo de 'na volta, quindi CIAO.


Addirittura, ti senti ma chiavica praticamente ?


----------



## Tubarao (7 Maggio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Continuate ad insistere sulla libera scelta. Io non la vedo così. C'è offerta perchè c'è domanda. E perchè c'è domanda?
> Tutti i clienti di prostitute non hanno *altra* possibilità di fare sesso?


Hugh Grant pare che a figa non stava messo malissimo.


----------



## MK (7 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Hugh Grant pare che a figa non stava messo malissimo.


Infatti la mia era una provocazione. Non si era capito? . Sul sesso per disabili non sono completamente in disaccordo, ma sul sesso a pagamento tout court sì. Non ne capisco il senso.


----------



## Spider (7 Maggio 2014)

il fatto vero, in questa lunga discussione 
come in altre è che a non trovare consona la mercificazione del sesso
 sono proprio le donne.
o la maggioranza di esse,
eppure ne avrebbero di sostenitori, finalmente libere di essere 
giudicate e moralizzate, potrebbero pensarla diversamente.
anzi incoraggiate..
in fondo è sesso libero, denaro o no.
perchè non succede?
perchè c'è questa sentita differenza tra il vero sesso libero e la sua concreta mercificazione?
perchè appunto ogni donna sa
 che non c'è vera libertà dietro la prostituzione.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (7 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Hugh Grant pare che a figa non stava messo malissimo.


"No man is an island!"

"I'm a fuckin' island! I'm fuckin' Ibiza!!!"


----------



## MK (7 Maggio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> il fatto vero, in questa lunga discussione
> come in altre è che a non trovare consona la mercificazione del sesso
> sono proprio le donne.
> o la maggioranza di esse,
> ...


Il sesso libero lo scelgo perchè mi piace, la prostituzione la scelgo perchè mi paghi (e non mi piace).


----------



## Spider (7 Maggio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Il sesso libero lo scelgo perchè mi piace, la prostituzione la scelgo perchè mi paghi (e non mi piace).



appunto...
allora altro che morale o ipocrisia.
pane al pane, vino al vino.
ci si vende.
punto
ma se posso vendere il mio corpo per intero e per un ora o più,
 posso anche fare altro e molto di più.
senza etica, senza responsabilità,
 non si va certo lontano.
Lutero lo aveva già detto.
ma qui c'è chi ancora non lo ha capito.


----------



## lothar57 (7 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Hugh Grant pare che a figa non stava messo malissimo.


Vero,ma parliamoci chiaro Tub...che gusto c'e,a pagare,xscoparsi quella che la mollaa tutti?saro'coglione io,forse ho una concezione vecchia del sesso,x me il finire e'l,ultimo pensiero.maandando con le mercenarie,pare sia il primo..insomma lei con me viene,nn x soldi,ma x altro.altrimenti sai che faccio Admin Tuba?resto a casina...


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Maggio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Vero,ma parliamoci chiaro Tub...che gusto c'e,a pagare,xscoparsi quella che la mollaa tutti?saro'coglione io,forse ho una concezione vecchia del sesso,x me il finire e'l,ultimo pensiero.maandando con le mercenarie,pare sia il primo..i*nsomma lei con me viene,nn x soldi,ma x altro*.altrimenti sai che faccio Admin Tuba?resto a casina...


Perchè siete entrambi iscritti ad un sito d'incontri, forse?


----------



## Spider (7 Maggio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Vero,ma parliamoci chiaro Tub...che gusto c'e,a pagare,xscoparsi quella che la mollaa tutti?saro'coglione io,forse ho una concezione vecchia del sesso,x me il finire e'l,ultimo pensiero.maandando con le mercenarie,pare sia il primo..insomma lei con me viene,nn x soldi,ma x altro.altrimenti sai che faccio Admin Tuba?resto a casina...



finalmente ne hai detta una giusta.


----------



## lothar57 (7 Maggio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> finalmente ne hai detta una giusta.


Mah,Spider,questa mi sembra molto condivisibile,credo che l'utente medio delle prostitute,siauomo dapoco,basso livello di cultura,gravi problemi a relazionarsi con l'altro sesso,carenza delle basilari sul sesso.Sai Spider,che ormai e'ritornello?qti uomini,lo fanno senzapreliminari,al buio,vestiti...sesso squallido..


----------



## contepinceton (7 Maggio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> appunto...
> allora altro che morale o ipocrisia.
> pane al pane, vino al vino.
> ci si vende.
> ...


Il tuoi post mi ha spinto verso altri lidi...
E non è che in altri versanti sia andata diversamente?

Quando si discusse il problema schiavitù
non si parlò di mettere in regola i mercanti di schiavi
e di regolamentare un certo utilizzo di persone come forza lavoro no?

Ma si disse
La schiavitù va abolita.

Quindi a pensarci bene la prostituzione finirebbe
con una nuova cultura
in cui un uomo sa che non si deve proporre denaro in cambio di sesso

e in cui una donna sa che non si deve proporre in cambio di denaro

perchè sono azioni lesive della dignità di un essere umano.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (7 Maggio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> "No man is an island!"
> 
> "I'm a fuckin' island! I'm fuckin' Ibiza!!!"



Okay riprovo:


Trivial Pursuit: Spettacoli!

In quale film Hugh Grant dice la seguente battuta?

"I couldn't possibly think of a worse godfather for Imogene. You know me. I'll drop her at her christening. I'll forget her birthdays until her 18th, when I'll take her out and get her drunk and possibly, let's face it, you know, try and shag her."


----------



## Tubarao (7 Maggio 2014)

La quantità di pelo sullo stomaco che possiamo avere in più in meno rispetto ad altri, in qualsiasi situazione, in questo caso quella del sesso, non ci rende migliori o peggiori, solo diversi, e questo, per il mio animo sherpico yakkistico lo ripeterò fino allo sfinimento.

Sui piedistalli mi trovo scomodo, trovo molto più confortevole il contatto con la terra.

L'unico motivo per cui fareste pompini è il piacere o l'amore ????. Sacrosanto. 

Non siete migliori di chi succhia cazzi per soldi. Mai. Come non lo sono loro, del resto.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (7 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> La quantità di pelo sullo stomaco che possiamo avere in più in meno rispetto ad altri, in qualsiasi situazione, in questo caso quella del sesso, non ci rende migliori o peggiori, solo diversi, e questo, per il mio animo sherpico yakkistico lo ripeterò fino allo sfinimento.
> 
> Sui piedistalli mi trovo scomodo, trovo molto più confortevole il contatto con la terra.
> 
> ...


il cazzo piace a tutte/i anche senza ammmmmmore?


----------



## Tubarao (7 Maggio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Okay riprovo:
> 
> 
> Trivial Pursuit: Spettacoli!
> ...


About a boy


----------



## Tubarao (7 Maggio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> il cazzo piace a tutte/i anche senza ammmmmmore?


No.


----------



## MK (7 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> La quantità di pelo sullo stomaco che possiamo avere in più in meno rispetto ad altri, in qualsiasi situazione, in questo caso quella del sesso, non ci rende migliori o peggiori, solo diversi, e questo, per il mio animo sherpico yakkistico lo ripeterò fino allo sfinimento.
> 
> Sui piedistalli mi trovo scomodo, trovo molto più confortevole il contatto con la terra.
> 
> ...


E ancora. Domanda e offerta. Siamo nel 2014, per quale motivo c'è bisogno di pagare per fare sesso? Nessuno va a giudicare chi offre il proprio corpo per denaro. Non ci fossero clienti non lo farebbero.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (7 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> La quantità di pelo sullo stomaco che possiamo avere in più in meno rispetto ad altri, in qualsiasi situazione, in questo caso quella del sesso, non ci rende migliori o peggiori, solo diversi, e questo, per il mio animo sherpico yakkistico lo ripeterò fino allo sfinimento.
> 
> Sui piedistalli mi trovo scomodo, trovo molto più confortevole il contatto con la terra.
> 
> ...



Dai però almeno piacere sì, dai Tuba. Non parlo d'amore, ma non dirmi che è bello succhiare il cazzo a uno che non ti piace!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (7 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> About a boy



Ohhhhh Fratello!!!!!!!!! Grande!!!!!!!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (7 Maggio 2014)

Ma quanto é bello About a boy?


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Maggio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> E ancora. Domanda e offerta. *Siamo nel 2014, per quale motivo c'è bisogno di pagare per fare sesso?* Nessuno va a giudicare chi offre il proprio corpo per denaro. Non ci fossero clienti non lo farebbero.


Mi fa male il cervello. Ma perchè, 2014, 1014, 14, -1014, -2014, che CAZZO DI DIFFERENZA FA? Minchia oh. Nell'A.D. 2014 c'è figa per tutti. Un impegno concreto: più figa per tutti.


----------



## Spider (7 Maggio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Il tuoi post mi ha spinto verso altri lidi...
> E non è che in altri versanti sia andata diversamente?
> 
> Quando si discusse il problema schiavitù
> ...



si Conte
 e senza scherzarci su, sono proprio azioni lesive della altrui dignità.
anche se quella dignità è motivata da bramosie di denaro e successo.
sempre una lotta di potere,
 i con i miei soldi
 ti compro anche se sei compiacente 
nel farti comprare.
e guarda che verbo bisogna usare per esprimere il tutto.
bisogna usare il verbo *comprare...
*che da solo dice tutto e anche di più.


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Maggio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ma quanto é bello About a boy?


Non so, ma Hugh Grant quando si caricò quel cesso a pedali sul Sunset o dove cazzo era mi è calato così tanto che ancora non si ripiglia.


----------



## Tubarao (7 Maggio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> E ancora. Domanda e offerta. Siamo nel 2014, per quale motivo c'è bisogno di pagare per fare sesso? Nessuno va a giudicare chi offre il proprio corpo per denaro. Non ci fossero clienti non lo farebbero.


Non ce la posso fare.

Lo ripeto per l'ennesima volta.

Uomo che nella sua utilitaria è incolonnato sulla salaria per farsi la scopatina con la schiava del sesso e magari poi tornare a casa dalla famiglia ? Squallido D)

Riccastro che atterra a Las Vegas e nella suite del Marriot si trova una gruppetto di spogliarelliste super extra mega lusso già belle nude che lo lavano facendogli un bel pigiamino di saliva ? Magari ad avecce i soldi.


----------



## Nocciola (7 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma perche ???perche il sesso si e il carbone no....cioe' viceversa....
> spiegamelo.....


Perchè fare sesso é intimo. È il mio corpo. Non faccio sesso se non profondamente attratta e comunque dopo aver instaurato un rapporto von una persona. L'idea di farmi pagare per fare sesso con una sconosciuto mi ripugna. Dopodiché ripeto che se una sceglie questa strada posso non condividere ma non giudico. Badta che sia serena. 
Mi ha stupito il post della tua amica in cui dici che se non gli piacciono si limita a un pompino. Ecco per me um gesto così intimo é impraticabile a un uomo che non ti piace


----------



## contepinceton (7 Maggio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> si Conte
> e senza scherzarci su, sono proprio azioni lesive della altrui dignità.
> anche se quella dignità è motivata da bramosie di denaro e successo.
> sempre una lotta di potere,
> ...


La carta europea recita così al capo primo

 riconosce che la prostituzione, la prostituzione forzata e lo sfruttamento sessuale sono questioni altamente legate al genere, nonché violazioni della dignità umana, contrari ai principi dei diritti umani, tra cui la parità di genere, e pertanto in contrasto con i principi della Carta dei diritti fondamentali dell'Unione europea, compresi l'obiettivo e il principio della parità di genere;


----------



## Tubarao (7 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non so, ma Hugh Grant quando si caricò quel cesso a pedali sul Sunset o dove cazzo era mi è calato così tanto che ancora non si ripiglia.


Effettivamente era cessa forte quella.

E pensa a Liz Hurley a casa


----------



## Minerva (7 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> La quantità di pelo sullo stomaco che possiamo avere in più in meno rispetto ad altri, in qualsiasi situazione, in questo caso quella del sesso, non ci rende migliori o peggiori, solo diversi, e questo, per il mio animo sherpico yakkistico lo ripeterò fino allo sfinimento.
> 
> Sui piedistalli mi trovo scomodo, trovo molto più confortevole il contatto con la terra.
> 
> ...


non ho parole.
ma tutto questo fervore a discapito dell'educazione e del dovuto rispetto di chi sta qui a discutere con civiltà a cosa è dovuto ?


----------



## MK (7 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Non ce la posso fare.
> 
> Lo ripeto per l'ennesima volta.
> 
> ...


E perchè lo fanno?


----------



## Tubarao (7 Maggio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> E perchè lo fanno?



Ovvio. Perchè le pago.


----------



## Spider (7 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> La quantità di pelo sullo stomaco che possiamo avere in più in meno rispetto ad altri, in qualsiasi situazione, in questo caso quella del sesso, non ci rende migliori o peggiori, solo diversi, e questo, per il mio animo sherpico yakkistico lo ripeterò fino allo sfinimento.
> 
> Sui piedistalli mi trovo scomodo, trovo molto più confortevole il contatto con la terra.
> 
> ...



ma come cazzo te ne esci?
ma stai bevuto di brutto?
credo che ci sia una differenza fondamentale...
a te il bocchino piacerebbe comunque , sia se te lo fa una per soldi e
 magari li fai schifo, sia se te lo fa la tua amante.
ma non per tutti è cosi.
non credo che nessuna abbia voluto sentirsi  migliore... anzi.


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> non ho parole.
> ma tutto questo fervore a discapito dell'educazione e del dovuto rispetto di chi sta qui a discutere con civiltà a cosa è dovuto ?


Ma quale civiltà, benedetta figliuola, che per un "ipocrita" così en passant ancora non ti ripigli?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (7 Maggio 2014)

Tuba ma secondo te perché Hugh Grant si è fatto fare un pompino da quella cessa? Aveva la figa Hurley a casa, e va beh, mettiamo che fosse una figadilegno frigida come si narra... Ma lui davvero in quegli anni poteva farsi chi voleva... Cosa spinge un uomo come Hugh Grant a farsi fare un pompino da una cessa per strada? Pare che lui disse che aveva la fantasia di farsi fare un pompino da una donna di colore... Ma la Naomi Campbell ad esempio non gliel'avrebbe fatto? Si faceva Briatore, per dire, e a Hugh, così bello e così dannatamente English che meglio che non ci pensi sennò... Niente?


----------



## Minerva (7 Maggio 2014)

hugh grant mi fa cagare mollissimo
spocchioso cessetto insipido


----------



## contepinceton (7 Maggio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Perchè fare sesso é intimo. È il mio corpo. Non faccio sesso se non profondamente attratta e comunque dopo aver instaurato un rapporto von una persona. L'idea di farmi pagare per fare sesso con una sconosciuto mi ripugna. Dopodiché ripeto che se una sceglie questa strada posso non condividere ma non giudico. Badta che sia serena.
> Mi ha stupito il post della tua amica in cui dici che se non gli piacciono si limita a un pompino. Ecco per me um gesto così intimo é impraticabile a un uomo che non ti piace


E non ti sorge il sospetto che certe scelte non siano affatto libere?
Perchè insomma mi pare che il dato emergente è che a tante donne l'idea di farsi pagare per fare sesso con uno sconosciuto ripugna...


----------



## Tubarao (7 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> non ho parole.
> ma tutto questo fervore a discapito dell'educazione e del dovuto rispetto di chi sta qui a discutere con civiltà a cosa è dovuto ?


Minni. Non sono mai trasceso per tutto l'arco della discussione.

Ho solo volutamente scritto il più terra terra possibile perchè a volte ho come l'impressione che la mia capacità d'esposizione sia di colpo diventata limitata, cosa effettivamente possibile.


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Maggio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E non ti sorge il sospetto che certe scelte non siano affatto libere?
> Perchè insomma mi pare che il dato emergente è che a tante donne l'idea di farsi pagare per fare sesso con uno sconosciuto ripugna...


Conte, puttana eva, a te ripugna più l'idea di cacciare gli sghei per scoparti una. Ecco perchè abbasso la prostituzione e la carta dei diritti del meretricio ma gratis.


----------



## Nocciola (7 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Perché no ?


Perché se dai importanza all'intimità e al tuo corpo non puoi avcettare di scopare con uno perchè ti paga.
Io non ce la farei.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (7 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non so, ma Hugh Grant quando si caricò quel cesso a pedali sul Sunset o dove cazzo era mi è calato così tanto che ancora non si ripiglia.



Però Joey il film é bello. E il libro ancora di più. Leggilo senza pensare a Hugh con la cessa. Davvero, merita.


----------



## Minerva (7 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Minni. *Non sono mai trasceso per tutto l'arco della discussione.
> *
> Ho solo volutamente scritto il più terra terra possibile perchè a volte ho come l'impressione che la mia capacità d'esposizione sia di colpo diventata limitata, cosa effettivamente possibile.


e però ti sei rifatto con gli interessi


----------



## MK (7 Maggio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E non ti sorge il sospetto che certe scelte non siano affatto libere?
> Perchè insomma mi pare che il dato emergente è che a tante donne l'idea di farsi pagare per fare sesso con uno sconosciuto ripugna...


Ma pure se non è sconosciuto.


----------



## Nicka (7 Maggio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Perchè fare sesso é intimo. È il mio corpo. Non faccio sesso se non profondamente attratta e comunque dopo aver instaurato un rapporto von una persona. L'idea di farmi pagare per fare sesso con una sconosciuto mi ripugna. Dopodiché ripeto che se una sceglie questa strada posso non condividere ma non giudico. Badta che sia serena.
> Mi ha stupito il post della tua amica in cui dici che se non gli piacciono si limita a un pompino. Ecco per me um gesto così intimo é impraticabile a un uomo che non ti piace


Oh bè...se è per quello ho amiche che senza macchina e in discoteca fuori città scambiavano un pompino per un passaggio...
Per fortuna e purtroppo non siamo tutti uguali, soprattutto nel sesso...


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Maggio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Però Joey il film é bello. E il libro ancora di più. Leggilo senza pensare a Hugh con la cessa. Davvero, merita.


No.


----------



## Nocciola (7 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma cosa c'è di poco chiaro nelle parole: Decido Io Chi Come Dove e Quando ?


Che ti fai pagare
Se decidi chi come quando dove ma lo fai perchè ti piace é diverso


----------



## Nicka (7 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> hugh grant mi fa cagare mollissimo
> spocchioso cessetto insipido


Finalmente qualcuno l'ha detto...


----------



## MK (7 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ovvio. Perchè le pago.


Parlavo dei clienti, di chi utilizza le prestazioni sessuali.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (7 Maggio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Perché se dai importanza all'intimità e al tuo corpo non puoi avcettare di scopare con uno perchè ti paga.
> Io non ce la farei.



Vedi che in fondo non siamo così zoccole dai... Sempre a dirmi zoccola qua zoccola lá ... Solo perché ho mandato un mp a Tobia! Era un mp, mica un pompino!


----------



## Nicka (7 Maggio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Vedi che in fondo non siamo così zoccole dai... Sempre a dirmi zoccola qua zoccola lá ... Solo perché ho mandato un mp a Tobia! Era un mp, mica un pompino!


Era un *M*itico *P*ompino!
E s'è risentito...:carneval:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (7 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No.


Ma perché? È bellissimo!!!


----------



## Tubarao (7 Maggio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Che ti fai pagare
> Se decidi chi come quando dove ma lo fai perchè ti piace é *diverso*


Dio ti benedica benedetta figliola


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (7 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> hugh grant mi fa cagare mollissimo
> spocchioso cessetto insipido


Ma l'hai mai sentito parlare in originale? Awwwww awwwww awwwwwww


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (7 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Finalmente qualcuno l'ha detto...


No no no!!!!! Hugh Grant is sooooooo British!!!


----------



## Nicka (7 Maggio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> No no no!!!!! Hugh Grant is sooooooo British!!!


Un gliela fo!!!! Mi spiace!!!


----------



## Minerva (7 Maggio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ma l'hai mai sentito parlare in originale? Awwwww awwwww awwwwwww


non posso , devo lavorare e non gradirei passare la vita seduta sopra un wc.non è bello e niente aristocratico


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Maggio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> No no no!!!!! Hugh Grant is sooooooo British!!!


Bella roba.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (7 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> non posso , devo lavorare e non gradirei passare la vita seduta sopra un wc.non è bello e niente aristocratico



Ma davvero ti fa questo effetto? Solo lui o tutti gli inglesi?


----------



## Tubarao (7 Maggio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Parlavo dei clienti, di chi utilizza le prestazioni sessuali.


Sulla prima categoria non saprei, quello che dico sbaglio, ma ci provo: solitudine, sfiga, difficoltà, timidezza, schifezza, perversione ? Bho. Tutte e nessuna.

Sulla seconda categoria: è divertente.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (7 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Bella roba.


Bellissima, infatti.

Comunque leggi il libro senza pensare a Hugh!


----------



## Spider (7 Maggio 2014)

un uomo sano, sicuro di sè,
capace nel sesso, libero nel sesso
 che ama veramente le donne 
non andrebbe *mai* con un donna a pagamento.
anzi si sentirebbe svilito.


----------



## MK (7 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Sulla prima categoria non saprei, quello che dico sbaglio, ma ci provo: solitudine, sfiga, difficoltà, timidezza, schifezza, perversione ? Bho. Tutte e nessuna.
> 
> Sulla seconda categoria: è divertente.


Tu lo troveresti divertente?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (7 Maggio 2014)

Ma Jude Law almeno vi piace? Very British anche lui. Parla divinamente


----------



## Spider (7 Maggio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Tu lo troveresti divertente?


ma già lo ha trovato divertente...
altrimenti come farebbe a risponderti.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (7 Maggio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> un uomo sano, sicuro di sè,
> capace nel sesso, libero nel sesso
> che ama veramente le donne
> non andrebbe *mai* con un donna a pagamento.
> anzi si sentirebbe svilito.


Bello Spider!


----------



## MK (7 Maggio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ma già lo ha trovato divertente...
> altrimenti come farebbe a risponderti.


Io chiedo lo stesso. Potrebbe trovare l'idea divertente.


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Maggio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ma Jude Law almeno vi piace? Very British anche lui. Parla divinamente


Giusto ne "Il Nemico alle Porte". E perchè interpreta un russo.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (7 Maggio 2014)

Ma Hugh Grant perché è andato con la cessa?


----------



## Sole (7 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Nel momento in cui uno afferma di non giudicare la persona ma il mestiere è un ipocrita, se di quel mestiere ha ribrezzo a livello morale, o di valori. *E' evidente*.


E' evidente una cippa. Come al solito le tue riflessioni hanno la profondità di un foglio di carta velina.

Io posso non condividere, non capire un comportamento, ma so che può avere mille spiegazioni, tutte diverse per ciascun individuo. E io di solito, prima di giudicare qualcuno, devo conoscerlo e capirlo. E tendo a valutare un insieme di cose.

Anni e anni fa avevo come amico di penna un condannato a morte in Arizona, un uomo dolcissimo che mi parlava della figlia con una tenerezza infinita. Aveva ucciso e io ovviamente disprezzo l'omicidio. Ma sono convinta che ci fosse qualcosa di buono anche in lui, anche se l'ho incontrato solo per via epistolare. L'impressione era quella.

Se tu sei così gretto da giudicare gli esseri umani solo ed esclusivamente in base alle cose che fanno e non ti sforzi di capirne le ragioni andando un po' più in la del tuo stesso naso, non è detto che così facciano gli altri.

Chi ha comportamenti che reputo negativi può avere mille ragioni che possono essere capite e interpretate, se non proprio giustificate. E di solito io cerco di capire e interpretare.

Perciò sì, che ti piaccia o no, si può non condividere affatto un comportamento, un lavoro, un passatempo. Ma non etichettare a priori la persona che lo mette in atto.

 Certo che ci saranno ANCHE le prostitute squallide e stronze. Magari ce ne saranno pure tante. Ma io non le giudico così a prescindere e come me penso Brunetta.

Quindi hai detto una boiata, anche tu.


----------



## Tubarao (7 Maggio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Tu lo troveresti divertente?


Una manica di conigliette di Playboy nude in piscina ben disposte a farmi vedere i fuochi d'artificio solo perchè alla fine lascio il bigliettone verde ? Decisamente.

Ma io non faccio testo. Dico quello che penso e penso quello che dico.


----------



## Tubarao (7 Maggio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ma già lo ha trovato divertente...
> altrimenti come farebbe a risponderti.


Oltremodo.


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Maggio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Bello Spider!


Ho capito, ma il mondo è fatto di tante e tante cose e persone. Un uomo bello, bravo e sicuro di sè non frequenterebbe un sito d'incontri al buio per scopare. Per dire. Porca puttana. Un mio ex collega è un signore ormai in pensione buono come il pane, intelligente e davvero educato ma realmente timido, che oltre alle badanti che gli sono capitate per casa per la madre ha avuto rapporto SOLO con prostitute, non si è mai sposato e neanche ha mai desiderato farlo o avere altro tipo di relazioni con donne che andassero oltre l'amicizia. Non è un mostro, non è un minus habens, non è tarato, se può ti aiuta e ti cambia pure una gomma a terra. Quindi? Nel 2014 cosa dovremmo fare, abbatterlo uno così?


----------



## Tubarao (7 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Giusto ne "Il Nemico alle Porte". E perchè interpreta un russo.


Concordo.

In The Closer ad esempio  è veramente osceno.


----------



## Minerva (7 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Una manica di conigliette di Playboy nude in piscina ben disposte a farmi vedere i fuochi d'artificio solo perchè alla fine lascio il bigliettone verde ? Decisamente.
> 
> Ma io non faccio testo. Dico quello che penso e penso quello che dico.


cosa ti fa pensare che per gli altri non sia così?
non è che sia poi così difficile


----------



## MK (7 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Una manica di conigliette di Playboy nude in piscina ben disposte a farmi vedere i fuochi d'artificio solo perchè alla fine lascio il bigliettone verde ? Decisamente.
> 
> Ma io non faccio testo. Dico quello che penso e penso quello che dico.


Ok tu lo pensi così. Io, però sono donna, non ci troverei nulla di divertente.


----------



## Spider (7 Maggio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ma Hugh Grant perché è andato con la cessa?


perchè quelli hanno un sacco di soldi e alla fine la vita non basta!!!
anche Diana Ross scendeva nei bassifondi, bisogna assapora la vita vera.
bisogna anche considerare che la modella con cui stava era probabilmente frigida... 
insomma non dava emozioni.
rischi che si corrono, cercando la fortuna.
Grante viene dalla periferia inglese, sai quanti pompini ...
cercava la sua terra, in fondo, la sua infanzia, il gioco.
 la modella?
bella, bella  ma un pezzo di legno!!!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (7 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ho capito, ma il mondo è fatto di tante e tante cose e persone. Un uomo bello, bravo e sicuro di sè non frequenterebbe un sito d'incontri al buio per scopare. Per dire. Porca puttana. Un mio ex collega è un signore ormai in pensione buono come il pane, intelligente e davvero educato ma realmente timido, che oltre alle badanti che gli sono capitate per casa per la madre ha avuto rapporto SOLO con prostitute, non si è mai sposato e neanche ha mai desiderato farlo o avere altro tipo di relazioni con donne che andassero oltre l'amicizia. Non è un mostro, non è un minus habens, non è tarato, se può ti aiuta e ti cambia pure una gomma a terra. Quindi? Nel 2014 cosa dovremmo fare, abbatterlo uno così?


No, però Spider é bello


----------



## MK (7 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ho capito, ma il mondo è fatto di tante e tante cose e persone. Un uomo bello, bravo e sicuro di sè non frequenterebbe un sito d'incontri al buio per scopare. Per dire. Porca puttana. Un mio ex collega è un signore ormai in pensione *buono come il pane, intelligente e davvero educato ma realmente timido, che oltre alle badanti che gli sono capitate per casa per la madre ha avuto rapporto SOLO con prostitute, non si è mai sposato e neanche ha mai desiderato farlo o avere altro tipo di relazioni con donne che andassero oltre l'amicizia*. Non è un mostro, non è un minus habens, non è tarato, se può ti aiuta e ti cambia pure una gomma a terra. Quindi? Nel 2014 cosa dovremmo fare, abbatterlo uno così?


Trovargli una fidanzata no?


----------



## Tubarao (7 Maggio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Ok tu lo pensi così. Io, però sono donna, non ci troverei nulla di divertente.


Per me alla festa dello scudetto dei giocatori, scapoli e no, della Juventus, hanno fatto la gara per entrare


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (7 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Concordo.
> 
> In The Closer ad esempio  è veramente osceno.


Ma come osceno? Il suo personaggio é osceno, ma lui é divino.


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Maggio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Trovargli una fidanzata no?


Te ne vai?


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Maggio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> No, però Spider é bello


Anche molto british.


----------



## MK (7 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Te ne vai?


No


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (7 Maggio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> perchè quelli hanno un sacco di soldi e alla fine la vita non basta!!!
> anche Diana Ross scendeva nei bassifondi, bisogna assapora la vita vera.
> bisogna anche considerare che la modella con cui stava era probabilmente frigida...
> insomma non dava emozioni.
> ...


Ma no, é nato a Londra, laureato ad Oxford... Che periferia?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (7 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Anche molto british.


Forse si. Lo immagino un po' come Jude Law in effetti


----------



## Tubarao (7 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> cosa ti fa pensare che per gli altri non sia così?
> non è che sia poi così difficile


Mai messo in discussione che tu od altri non facciate lo stesso.

Io mi trovo in estrema difficoltà solo con coloro che non si vanno mai venire la parvenza di un dubbio quando dicono quello che dicono.


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Maggio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Forse si. Lo immagino un po' come Jude Law in effetti


Io così:


----------



## Nicka (7 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ho capito, ma il mondo è fatto di tante e tante cose e persone. Un uomo bello, bravo e sicuro di sè non frequenterebbe un sito d'incontri al buio per scopare. Per dire. Porca puttana. Un mio ex collega è un signore ormai in pensione buono come il pane, intelligente e davvero educato ma realmente timido, che oltre alle badanti che gli sono capitate per casa per la madre ha avuto rapporto SOLO con prostitute, non si è mai sposato e neanche ha mai desiderato farlo o avere altro tipo di relazioni con donne che andassero oltre l'amicizia. Non è un mostro, non è un minus habens, non è tarato, se può ti aiuta e ti cambia pure una gomma a terra. Quindi? Nel 2014 cosa dovremmo fare, abbatterlo uno così?


Facendo una forzatura possiamo dire, perchè spesso è così, che per un uomo è più facile comprare il sesso se non è interessato ad una relazione...perchè suvvia, capita questo...altrimenti è tutta una sequela di "corteggiamento" per finire a letto con una che magari vista un paio di volte è già abbastanza...tra il pagare una professionista e pagare quelle 3 cene di facciata magari uno preferisce pagare la professionista, che magari non rompe nemmeno le balle (che poi le donne a volte sono rompiballe senza motivo, ma pure loro per facciata!)
Per una donna è molto più semplice trovare del sesso e gratis...basta che esce e si rende disponibile...
Basterebbe solo che il sesso si prendesse per quello che è, togliendoci l'aura di sentimenti o chissà quali implicazioni...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (7 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io così:


ma come si fa a mettere le foto?


----------



## MK (7 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Facendo una forzatura possiamo dire, perchè spesso è così, che per un uomo è più facile comprare il sesso se non è interessato ad una relazione...perchè suvvia, capita questo...altrimenti è tutta una sequela di "corteggiamento" per finire a letto con una che magari vista un paio di volte è già abbastanza...tra il pagare una professionista e pagare quelle 3 cene di facciata magari uno preferisce pagare la professionista, che magari non rompe nemmeno le balle (che poi le donne a volte sono rompiballe senza motivo, ma pure loro per facciata!)
> Per una donna è molto più semplice trovare del sesso e gratis...basta che esce e si rende disponibile...
> *Basterebbe solo che il sesso si prendesse per quello che è, togliendoci l'aura di sentimenti o chissà quali implicazioni*...


Basterebbe dirlo, sia uomini che donne, le cene non servirebbero (che comunque anche lì...). Forse il problema sta nel 'no'?


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Facendo una forzatura possiamo dire, perchè spesso è così, che per un uomo è più facile comprare il sesso se non è interessato ad una relazione...perchè suvvia, capita questo...altrimenti è tutta una sequela di "corteggiamento" per finire a letto con una che magari vista un paio di volte è già abbastanza...tra il pagare una professionista e pagare quelle 3 cene di facciata magari uno preferisce pagare la professionista, che magari non rompe nemmeno le balle (che poi le donne a volte sono rompiballe senza motivo, ma pure loro per facciata!)
> *Per una donna è molto più semplice trovare del sesso e gratis...basta che esce e si rende disponibile...*
> Basterebbe solo che il sesso si prendesse per quello che è, togliendoci l'aura di sentimenti o chissà quali implicazioni...


Oddio.


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Maggio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> ma come si fa a mettere le foto?


Me l'ha passata Spiedì. Una foto della prima comunione.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (7 Maggio 2014)




----------



## free (7 Maggio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> la frase più ipocrita e qualunquista l'hai scritta tu. chissà che pensavi



ah, davvero? peccato che qui si scriva cose orrende delle cosiddette facocere, che sono le amanti che vogliono rovinare gli altri, e certo non per i soldi
ma invece ovviamente la mentalità delle prostitute è del tutto scevra dal pensare anche solo lontanamente a farsi elargire tutto il possibile, ma anzi vanno solo con uomini superfighi per puro divertimento e i soldi sono solo un surplus del tutto irrilevante, non esiste proprio che una prostituta pensi solo ai soldi, non ne ha motivo...
se tu non hai mai visto il treno mica è colpa mia

per quanto riguarda parlare a una cena tra madri (forse anche padri?) e figlie di troie riferendosi alla libertà sessuale altrui (quella vera, senza soldi di mezzo), per me è allucinante, e non credo di dover spiegare il perchè


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (7 Maggio 2014)

Perché la mia é venuta piccola? E poi perché ne sono venute due?


----------



## contepinceton (7 Maggio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Ma pure se non è sconosciuto.


Mi pare che sia molto attuale il tema delle differenze di genere no?

Ora mi pare di capire leggendo 

Che sesso per soldi
Sia visto in un modo dalle donne
E in un altro dagli uomini.

Ossia pare che per gli uomini sia come dire cosa vuoi che sia se una si vende...
Per le donne invece sia...una scelta che non farei mai, tanto mi ripugna.

Quindi sono propenso a pensare
che la prostituzione esista
perchè le donne si adattano alle esigenze maschili.

Ma se è ripugnante
e io uomo ho i schei
so che in qualche maniera

prendo per il collo sta donna
"persuadendola" liberamente
a compiere una scelta, non libera, ma ripugnante...

Eppure un uomo se sceglie di andare con una prostituta
non è certo perchè non ce l'abbia gratis eh?

Mah..


----------



## Spider (7 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io così:


simpatico.
a parte che le uniformi non sONO il mio genere e neanche la barbetta!!!

però,
 scherzi a parte come si può pensare di pagare qualcuno?
ragazzi... (si fa per dire),
 ma state scherzando?
il tuo vicino, lo risolviamo.


----------



## Nicka (7 Maggio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Basterebbe dirlo, sia uomini che donne, le cene non servirebbero (che comunque anche lì...). Forse il problema sta nel 'no'?


Guarda, con me sfondi una porta aperta...
Preferisco mille volte sentirmi dire "voglio scoparti" piuttosto che "sai, ti trovo interessante, usciamo 2...3...4 volte, ti porto di qua e di là" poi magari mi porta a letto e arrivederci e grazie...magari dicendomi pure cose poco carine...chè le cose carine sempre prima, mai dopo!


----------



## MK (7 Maggio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Quindi sono propenso a pensare
> che la prostituzione esista
> perchè le donne si adattano alle esigenze maschili.


Le esigenze maschili sono quelle di pagare una donna per fare sesso?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (7 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Guarda, con me sfondi una porta aperta...
> Preferisco mille volte sentirmi dire "voglio scoparti" piuttosto che "sai, ti trovo interessante, usciamo 2...3...4 volte, ti porto di qua e di là" poi magari mi porta a letto e arrivederci e grazie...*magari dicendomi pure cose poco carine*...chè le cose carine sempre prima, mai dopo!



Tipo?


----------



## Tubarao (8 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Facendo una forzatura possiamo dire, perchè spesso è così, che per un uomo è più facile comprare il sesso se non è interessato ad una relazione...perchè suvvia, capita questo...altrimenti è tutta una sequela di "corteggiamento" per finire a letto con una che magari vista un paio di volte è già abbastanza...tra il pagare una professionista e pagare quelle 3 cene di facciata magari uno preferisce pagare la professionista, che magari non rompe nemmeno le balle (che poi le donne a volte sono rompiballe senza motivo, ma pure loro per facciata!)
> Per una donna è molto più semplice trovare del sesso e gratis...basta che esce e si rende disponibile...
> *Basterebbe solo che il sesso si prendesse per quello che è, togliendoci l'aura di sentimenti o chissà quali implicazioni...*


E qui torniamo al discorso delle soglie e dei livelli che ognuno di noi possiede.
Trovo normalissimo e naturale che ci siano persone che quell'aura non vogliono, o non possono, togliercela. 
Trovo invece inaccettabile mettere in discussione il fatto che possa esistere gente che possa vivere tranquillamente anche togliendocela e anzi, usandola per campare (più che decentemente aggiungerei).

No. Hanno deciso che non è possibile. Loro. Se scopi per soldi è solo perchè:

costretta,
costretta dagli uomini,
hai una bassa moralità,
dopo ti fai schifo e piangi,
te la racconti,
etc etc etc


il fatto che alcune, possano avere un rapporto con il proprio corpo e il sesso diverso dal loro invece è impossibile.


----------



## MK (8 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Guarda, con me sfondi una porta aperta...
> Preferisco mille volte sentirmi dire "voglio scoparti" piuttosto che "sai, ti trovo interessante, usciamo 2...3...4 volte, ti porto di qua e di là" poi magari mi porta a letto e arrivederci e grazie...magari dicendomi pure cose poco carine...chè le cose carine sempre prima, mai dopo!


Esattamente. Al 'voglio scoparti' posso rispondere sì o no. Che sia un problema di autostima?


----------



## Spider (8 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Guarda, con me sfondi una porta aperta...
> Preferisco mille volte sentirmi dire *"voglio scoparti*" piuttosto che "sai, ti trovo interessante, usciamo 2...3...4 volte, ti porto di qua e di là" poi magari mi porta a letto e arrivederci e grazie...magari dicendomi pure cose poco carine...chè le cose carine sempre prima, mai dopo!


ma li,
 è solo perchè ti scatta l'ormone!!
non l'*omone*.


----------



## Nicka (8 Maggio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Tipo?


Esempio: per portarmi a letto mi riempi di complimenti, mi dici che sei interessato, mi dici che potremmo anche imbastire una relazione, perchè ti sembro una persona valida, perchè insomma a 30 e passa anni vorresti anche metter su qualcosa di decente e smettere di andar di letto in letto...
Io rimango perplessa...per me era solo sesso e mi pareva evidente, ma forse è anche piacevole voler credere a qualcosa di un po' più carino...insomma, me la faccio raccontare...
Arrivi al tuo scopo, ovvero portarmi a letto...
Che bisogno c'è di dirmi subito dopo che "di te non mi importa, il mio cuore è già impegnato"?
Testuali parole...e dette a me, che non ho mai chiesto nulla, che non ho mai preteso nulla, che me ne stavo per gli stracazzi miei e questo mi è venuto a rompere le balle perchè a sentir lui lo avevo molto colpito...
Mi avesse detto: "oh ti va di scopare?" avrei detto di sì...il tizio mi sfruculiava...ma ha dovuto metterla giù proprio male!


----------



## MK (8 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E qui torniamo al discorso delle soglie e dei livelli che ognuno di noi possiede.
> Trovo normalissimo e naturale che ci siano persone che quell'aura non vogliono, o non possono, togliercela.
> Trovo invece inaccettabile mettere in discussione il fatto che possa esistere gente che possa vivere tranquillamente anche togliendocela e anzi, usandola per campare (più che decentemente aggiungerei).
> 
> ...


L'Europa sta facendo riflessioni su questo argomento, 'forma di schiavitù incompatibile con la dignità umana'. E si continua 'gli uomini che acquistano sesso hanno un'immagine degradante delle donne'. Continui a discutere di chi vende il proprio corpo, non di chi lo compra.


----------



## Nicka (8 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E qui torniamo al discorso delle soglie e dei livelli che ognuno di noi possiede.
> Trovo normalissimo e naturale che ci siano persone che quell'aura non vogliono, o non possono, togliercela.
> Trovo invece inaccettabile mettere in discussione il fatto che possa esistere gente che possa vivere tranquillamente anche togliendocela e anzi, usandola per campare (più che decentemente aggiungerei).
> 
> ...


Per me non è impossibile...mi farebbe solo piacere che fosse una questione regolamentata e controllata...per tutti quanti, sia le professioniste che i clienti...


----------



## Spider (8 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E qui torniamo al discorso delle soglie e dei livelli che ognuno di noi possiede.
> Trovo normalissimo e naturale che ci siano persone che quell'aura non vogliono, o non possono, togliercela.
> Trovo invece inaccettabile mettere in discussione il fatto che possa esistere gente che possa vivere tranquillamente anche togliendocela e anzi, usandola per campare (più che decentemente aggiungerei).
> 
> ...



ma scusa fallo dire a loro, 
visto che tu sei solo un uomo,
 se è vero quello che dici.

cosa significa avere un rapporto diverso con il corpo e con il sesso del proprio corpo?
cosa c'entra con il vendere ad altri,
 che non ti piacciono,
 che non conosci, 
che hai visto 5 minuti prima, 
il proprio corpo,
 il proprio sesso?
cosa c'entrano?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (8 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Esempio: per portarmi a letto mi riempi di complimenti, mi dici che sei interessato, mi dici che potremmo anche imbastire una relazione, perchè ti sembro una persona valida, perchè insomma a 30 e passa anni vorresti anche metter su qualcosa di decente e smettere di andar di letto in letto...
> Io rimango perplessa...per me era solo sesso e mi pareva evidente, ma forse è anche piacevole voler credere a qualcosa di un po' più carino...insomma, me la faccio raccontare...
> Arrivi al tuo scopo, ovvero portarmi a letto...
> Che bisogno c'è di dirmi subito dopo che "*di te non mi importa, il mio cuore è già impegnato"?*
> ...


Ma che merda


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Esempio: per portarmi a letto mi riempi di complimenti, mi dici che sei interessato, mi dici che potremmo anche imbastire una relazione, perchè ti sembro una persona valida, perchè insomma a 30 e passa anni vorresti anche metter su qualcosa di decente e smettere di andar di letto in letto...
> Io rimango perplessa...per me era solo sesso e mi pareva evidente, ma forse è anche piacevole voler credere a qualcosa di un po' più carino...insomma, me la faccio raccontare...
> Arrivi al tuo scopo, ovvero portarmi a letto...
> Che bisogno c'è di dirmi subito dopo che "di te non mi importa, il mio cuore è già impegnato"?
> ...


Comunque se finite a letto con palesi svantaggiati la colpa, amiche care, è solo vostra. Non lamentatevene e soprattutto non pensate che funzioni così e siano tutti così perchè così è capitato a voi.


----------



## MK (8 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Comunque se finite a letto con *palesi svantaggiati* la colpa, amiche care, è solo vostra. Non lamentatevene e soprattutto non pensate che funzioni così e siano tutti così perchè così è capitato a voi.


Tu quando vuoi solo scopare dici 'vuoi scopare'?


----------



## Nicka (8 Maggio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ma che merda


Esattamente il mio pensiero...


----------



## Tubarao (8 Maggio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> L'Europa sta facendo riflessioni su questo argomento, 'forma di schiavitù incompatibile con la dignità umana'. E si continua 'gli uomini che acquistano sesso hanno un'immagine degradante delle donne'. Continui a discutere di chi vende il proprio corpo, non di chi lo compra.


E certo l'Europa arriva  toma toma cacchia cacchia e decide che una cosa che esiste da millenni è incompatibile.

Cosa vuoi che ti dica su chi compra. Trovo che le riccastre Americane ed Europee che fanno la fila negli Hedonism Resort Jamaicani per dare una ripassata al Big Bamboo di turno non facciano niente di male, Più Big Bamboo per tutte.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Finchè non arreca danno agli altri e non limita le altrui libertà non vedo perchè no, e non è certo relativisimo. Di più: se sulla prostituzione (perchè di quello si parla, non di assassinii o ruberie) hai preconcetti di tipo morale, come mi pare di aver capito tu abbia, il punto è che tu pesi proprio l'attività in questione per arrivare a valutare chi la sceglie, liberamente, come mestiere. Altrimenti non ne faresti una questione di, appunto, morale, di moralità, e quindi non urterebbe la tua sensibilità. Quindi sì, parliamo di ipocrisia. Questa su è una risposta ipocrita, ed il parallelismo che proponi con l'atto di uccidere, peraltro, del tutto assurdo.


Senza offesa non hai capito una mazza.
Perché per rispondermi hai usato dei riferimenti per valutare la mia risposta.

A parte che non ho capito perché sarebbe più grave essere ipocrita (cosa che non mi offende perché non lo sono) piuttosto che usare se stessi e gli altri.


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Maggio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> L'Europa sta facendo riflessioni su questo argomento, 'forma di schiavitù incompatibile con la dignità umana'. E si continua 'gli uomini che acquistano sesso hanno un'immagine degradante delle donne'. Continui a discutere di chi vende il proprio corpo, non di chi lo compra.


Minchia l'Europa. Porca merda. Ma tu voti SEL, vè? Ti piace la Boldrini? Onesta.


----------



## contepinceton (8 Maggio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Le esigenze maschili sono quelle di pagare una donna per fare sesso?


Certe esigenze maschili...
Erode Antipa "vuole" che Erodiade danzi per lui...

Esigenza maschile è di fare sesso tout court no?

Insomma uno si dice
Più facile pagare e andare sul sicuro

Che non cercare di sedurre e rischiare il due di picche no?

Se i soldi li hai, raro che la professionista ti dia il due di picche eh?

Spiega bene Brass in Paprika certe cose...


----------



## Spider (8 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E certo l'Europa toma toma cacchia cacchia e decide che una cosa che esiste da millenni è incompatibile.
> 
> Cosa vuoi che ti dica su chi compra. Trovo che le riccastre Americane ed Europee che fanno la fila negli Hedonism Resort Jamaicani per dare una ripassata al Big Bamboo di turno non facciano niente di male, Più Big Bamboo per tutte.


ti trovo decisamente immorale.
e certo non per il sesso.
una persona intelligente dovrebbe sapere cosa c'è
 dietro la prostituzione del terzo mondo.
tanta miseria e sfruttamento.


p.s. non dirmi che ti sei già fatto un viaggetto a Cuba.


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Senza offesa non hai capito una mazza.
> Perché per rispondermi hai usato dei riferimenti per valutare la mia risposta.
> 
> A parte che non ho capito perché sarebbe più grave essere ipocrita (cosa che non mi offende perché non lo sono) piuttosto che usare se stessi e gli altri.


Certo che uso dei riferimenti per valutare la tua risposta. Come dovrei valutarla altrimenti? In base a cosa? Così, decontestualizzata da tutto?
E poi: non ho scritto che è più grave essere ipocrita, ho scritto che hai dato una risposta che è ipocrita.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (8 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E qui torniamo al discorso delle soglie e dei livelli che ognuno di noi possiede.
> Trovo normalissimo e naturale che ci siano persone che quell'aura non vogliono, o non possono, togliercela.
> Trovo invece inaccettabile mettere in discussione il fatto che possa esistere gente che possa vivere tranquillamente anche togliendocela e anzi, usandola per campare (più che decentemente aggiungerei).
> 
> ...



Io ho solo detto che secondo me non è molto probabile che ti possa piacere scopare con tutti indistintamente e che perché l'atto sessuale ti piaccia ti deve perlomeno piacere anche la persona con cui lo fai, cosa che mi pare non sempre possibile se si scopa con sconosciuti. Ti può andare di culo che ti capita Hugh Grant, ma magari ecco a Minerva e Nicka non piace nemmeno Hugh Grant quindi magari fargli un pompino non sarebbe una cosa molto eccitante per loro. Tutto ciò lo dico a prescindere dai soldi. Parlo di probabilità di godersi la scopata con uno sconosciuto. Insomma, magari sei una dea del sesso che scopa fantasticamente ma se la persona con cui lo fai proprio non t'attizza non credo che ti divertiresti granché


----------



## contepinceton (8 Maggio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> L'Europa sta facendo riflessioni su questo argomento, 'forma di schiavitù incompatibile con la dignità umana'. E si continua 'gli uomini che acquistano sesso hanno un'immagine degradante delle donne'. Continui a discutere di chi vende il proprio corpo, non di chi lo compra.


SI ho postato tutto il documento...
http://www.lucciole.org/content/view/833/14/


----------



## MK (8 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E certo l'Europa toma toma cacchia cacchia e decide che una cosa che esiste da millenni è incompatibile.
> 
> Cosa vuoi che ti dica su chi compra. Trovo che le riccastre Americane ed Europee che fanno la fila negli Hedonism Resort Jamaicani per dare una ripassata al Big Bamboo di turno non facciano niente di male, Più Big Bamboo per tutte.


Tutta una questione di soldi allora? Ho i soldi pago e compro quello che voglio. Esseri umani compresi. Io lo trovo triste.
Magari tra una ventina d'anni cambierò idea. Ma non credo. Mi hai fatto ricordare un film di qualche anno fa, tristissimo, "Verso il sud" di Laurent Cantet.


----------



## Nicka (8 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Comunque se finite a letto con palesi svantaggiati la colpa, amiche care, è solo vostra. Non lamentatevene e soprattutto non pensate che funzioni così e siano tutti così perchè così è capitato a voi.


Io non mi sono lamentata...volevamo la stessa cosa...peccato che lui abbia detto una marea di fregnacce quando a me bastava che mi dicesse le cose come stavano, perchè mi stava facendo pure prendere uno scompenso visto che pensavo di essere io la mezza stronza che non era innamorata e si approfittava del povero fanciullo!!!
Ma oh...basta parlare e poi decidere di conseguenza! Siamo adulti!


----------



## MK (8 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Minchia l'Europa. Porca merda. Ma tu voti SEL, vè? Ti piace la Boldrini? Onesta.


Assolutamente sì. Ad entrambe le domande.


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Maggio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Io ho solo detto che secondo me non è molto probabile che ti possa piacere scopare con tutti indistintamente e che perché l'atto sessuale ti piaccia ti deve perlomeno piacere anche la persona con cui lo fai, cosa che mi pare non sempre possibile se si scopa con sconosciuti. Ti può andare di culo che ti capita Hugh Grant, ma magari ecco a Minerva e Nicka non piace nemmeno Hugh Grant quindi magari fargli un pompino non sarebbe una cosa molto eccitante per loro. Tutto ciò lo dico a prescindere dai soldi. Parlo di probabilità di godersi la scopata con uno sconosciuto. Insomma, magari sei una dea del sesso che scopa fantasticamente ma se la persona con cui lo fai proprio non t'attizza non credo che ti divertiresti granché


Clementì, ma se lo prendi per lavoro, perchè deve piacerti necessariamente? Ou. Non stai godendo, stai lavorando. Se va bene a te (un te generico) ma che cazzo frega a me o a te (te tu)?


----------



## MK (8 Maggio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Certe esigenze maschili...
> Erode Antipa "vuole" che Erodiade danzi per lui...
> 
> Esigenza maschile è di fare sesso tout court no?
> ...


Eccoci.


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Maggio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Assolutamente sì. Ad entrambe le domande.


Ecco.


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io non mi sono lamentata...volevamo la stessa cosa...peccato che lui abbia detto una marea di fregnacce quando a me bastava che mi dicesse le cose come stavano, perchè mi stava facendo pure prendere uno scompenso visto che pensavo di essere io la mezza stronza che non era innamorata e si approfittava del povero fanciullo!!!
> Ma oh...basta parlare e poi decidere di conseguenza! Siamo adulti!


Quanti anni hai?


----------



## contepinceton (8 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E certo l'Europa arriva  toma toma cacchia cacchia e decide che una cosa che esiste da millenni è incompatibile.
> 
> Cosa vuoi che ti dica su chi compra. Trovo che le riccastre Americane ed Europee che fanno la fila negli Hedonism Resort Jamaicani per dare una ripassata al Big Bamboo di turno non facciano niente di male, Più Big Bamboo per tutte.


Ok se leggi tutte le considerazioni capirai che anche la schiavitù c'era da millenni e c'è tutt'oggi...ma pare che si dica...diamine siamo europei noi, non bestie...che fanno schiavi gli esseri umani...

 A.      considerando che la prostituzione e la prostituzione forzata sono fenomeni di genere aventi una dimensione globale, che coinvolgono circa 40-42 milioni di persone al mondo, che la grande maggioranza delle persone che si prostituiscono è costituita da donne e ragazze minorenni, che quasi tutti i clienti sono uomini e che la prostituzione è pertanto al contempo causa e conseguenza di una disparità di genere che aggrava ulteriormente;

B.      considerando che la prostituzione e la prostituzione forzata sono forme di schiavitù incompatibili con la dignità umana e i diritti umani fondamentali;

C.      considerando che la tratta di persone, in particolare di donne e bambini, a fini di sfruttamento sessuale o di altra natura, è una delle più vergognose violazioni dei diritti umani; che la tratta di esseri umani sta aumentando a livello globale, a seguito alla crescita della criminalità organizzata e dei suoi profitti;

D.      considerando che il lavoro è una delle principali risorse per l'autorealizzazione dell'uomo, attraverso cui gli individui contribuiscono al benessere collettivo;

E.      considerando che la prostituzione e la prostituzione forzata sono intrinsecamente collegate alla disparità di genere nella società e influiscono sullo status delle donne e degli uomini nella società nonché sulla percezione dei loro rapporti reciproci e della sessualità;

F.      considerando che la salute sessuale e riproduttiva è promossa attraverso sani approcci alla sessualità condotti nel rispetto reciproco;

G.      considerando che la direttiva 2011/36/UE del 5 aprile 2011 concernente la prevenzione e la repressione della tratta di esseri umani stabilisce disposizioni dettagliate per le vittime;

H.      considerando che qualsiasi politica in materia di prostituzione influisce sul conseguimento della parità di genere, incide sulla comprensione delle questioni di genere e trasmette messaggi e norme alla società, compresi i giovani;

I.      considerando che la prostituzione funziona come un'attività commerciale e crea un mercato in cui diversi attori entrano in relazione tra loro e in cui protettori e procacciatori effettuano i loro calcoli e agiscono in modo da consolidare o accrescere il loro mercato e massimizzare i profitti, e che gli acquirenti di servizi sessuali svolgono un ruolo chiave costituendo la domanda in tale mercato;

J.      considerando che, secondo l'OMS, la salute sessuale richiede un approccio positivo e rispettoso alla sessualità e alle relazioni sessuali come pure la possibilità di fare esperienze sessuali piacevoli e sicure, libere da coercizione, discriminazione e violenza;

K.      considerando che la prostituzione riduce tutti gli atti più intimi al loro valore monetario e svilisce l'essere umano fino al livello di merce o oggetto a disposizione del cliente;

L.      considerando che la grande maggioranza delle persone che si prostituiscono proviene da categorie vulnerabili;

M.      considerando che lo sfruttamento della prostituzione è strettamente legato alla criminalità organizzata;

N.      considerando che la criminalità organizzata, la tratta di esseri umani, i crimini estremamente violenti e la corruzione prosperano all'ombra della prostituzione e che qualsiasi quadro di legalizzazione va a beneficio in primis dei protettori, che riescono a trasformarsi in "uomini d'affari";

O.      considerando che i mercati della prostituzione alimentano la tratta di donne e minori [24];

P.      considerando che la tratta è utilizzata come mezzo per portare donne e ragazze minorenni nel mercato della prostituzione;

Q.      considerando che i dati dell'UE mostrano l'inefficacia dell'attuale politica di lotta alla tratta di esseri umani nonché la presenza di problemi nell'identificazione e nel perseguimento dei trafficanti, e che è quindi necessario intensificare le indagini sui casi di tratta a fini sessuali e rafforzare il perseguimento e la condanna dei trafficanti di esseri umani;

R.      considerando che sempre più giovani, tra i quali figura in modo allarmante un elevato numero di bambini, sono costretti a prostituirsi;

S.      considerando che le minacce rivolte a chi pratica la prostituzione possono essere dirette e fisiche oppure indirette, ad esempio attraverso pressioni sulla famiglia nel paese di origine, e che queste ultime possono essere di carattere psicologico e insidiose;

T.      considerando che la principale responsabilità di contrastare la tratta di esseri umani spetta agli Stati membri e che ad aprile 2013 solo sei Stati membri avevano notificato il pieno recepimento della direttiva dell'UE contro la tratta di esseri umani, il cui termine per l'attuazione scadeva il 6 aprile 2013;

U.      considerando che la Commissione, nella sua strategia per la parità tra donne e uomini 2010-2015, dichiara che "le disparità tra donne e uomini violano i diritti fondamentali";

V.      considerando che vi è un'enorme differenza nel modo in cui gli Stati membri trattano la prostituzione ed esistono due approcci principali: un approccio vede la prostituzione come una violazione dei diritti delle donne, una forma di schiavitù sessuale, che si traduce in una disparità di genere a discapito delle donne e la mantiene; l'altro approccio ritiene che la prostituzione stessa sostenga la parità di genere promuovendo il diritto della donna a decidere cosa fare del suo corpo; in entrambi i casi, i singoli Stati membri hanno le competenze per decidere quale approccio adottare nei confronti della prostituzione;

W.      considerando che esiste una differenza tra prostituzione "forzata" e "volontaria",

X.      considerando che il problema della prostituzione deve essere affrontato in una visione a lungo termine e in una prospettiva di parità di genere;


----------



## Nicka (8 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Quanti anni hai?


A che pro questa domanda?


----------



## Brunetta (8 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Nel momento in cui uno afferma di non giudicare la persona ma il mestiere è un ipocrita, se di quel mestiere ha ribrezzo a livello morale, o di valori. E' evidente.


Non è evidente per nulla.
Il trovarlo evidente è un errore logico tuo che traferisci il giudizio sui fatti, che emettono tutti costantemente anche a tre anni (però a quell'età si confondono le due cose) arbitrariamente sulle persone. Questo non lo faccio e non è ipocrisia e saper dare valutazioni.
Ogni persona commette errori ma non è quegli errori. Così come si fanno cose buone che non ci rendono automaticamente buoni.
Tu (e non solo tu a quanto pare) trasferisci su di me la percezione del bambino che veniva rimproverato dalla mamma con "brutto cattivo" quando faceva una cosa sbagliata.
Io sono più evoluta, tu no e attribuisci a me lo stesso giudizio assoluto.
Per restare nel tema del forum, tradire è una merdata, un traditore non è una merda.

Però ti ringrazio perché l'hai detto in un modo che mi ha fatto capire perché veniva ripetuta una cosa del tutto assurda e lontana dal mio pensiero.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (8 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Clementì, ma se lo prendi per lavoro, perchè deve piacerti necessariamente? Ou. Non stai godendo, stai lavorando. Se va bene a te (un te generico) ma che cazzo frega a me o a te (te tu)?



ma infatti io ribattevo su sta cosa. Qualcuno ha scritto che a loro piace farlo perché vivono il sesso in maniera libera. Io credo che per quanto tu possa viverlo liberamente sia statisticamente impossibile che ti piaccia farlo con chiunque


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> A che pro questa domanda?


Pura curiosità.


----------



## Spider (8 Maggio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Tutta una questione di soldi allora? Ho i soldi pago e compro quello che voglio. Esseri umani compresi. Io lo trovo triste.
> Magari tra una ventina d'anni cambierò idea. Ma non credo. Mi hai fatto ricordare un film di qualche anno fa, tristissimo, "Verso il sud" di Laurent Cantet.



sai, in fondo ti risponde cosi...
chi ha tanta acredine verso chi veramente tanti soldi  ha.
pensa allora che con quello fanno tutto, anche comprare le persone, il luoghi, i fatti.
immaginano, una possibilità loro dovuta, loro negata...
amplificandone un urlo.

quella di Tuba è una richiesta.


----------



## contepinceton (8 Maggio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Eccoci.


Ma che scopertona...
Lo sa anche el can de picci eh?

Cosa disse DOn Benzi che incontrava anche i clienti?

Ma porca miseria, voi mogli, qualche volta non siate di ghiaccio eh?

Pensa anche alla miseria del marito che va sempre in bianco
e compie la scelta ripugnante e svilente di andare con una per soldi

per un briciolo di calore umano eh?

I fenomeni sono tanti eh?


----------



## Tubarao (8 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Clementì, ma se lo prendi per lavoro, perchè deve piacerti necessariamente? Ou. Non stai godendo, stai lavorando. Se va bene a te (un te generico) ma che cazzo frega a me o a te (te tu)?


Mi costa dirlo (non è vero, sono spesso d'accordo con quello che dici, a volte leggermente meno come lo dici, sopratutto quando me rompi come la capoeira ) ma invidio la tua capacità di sintesi. 

E' da qualche decina di pagine che sto dicendo che su quanti miliardi di una persone che esistono sulla terra ci sarà pure una, me ne basta solo una, che riesca a usare il suo corpo per lavorare in quel modo e non avere contraccolpi fisici, psichici e morali. 

No.E' stato deliberato che questo non possa essere possibile.


----------



## Nicka (8 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Pura curiosità.


32


----------



## MK (8 Maggio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> sai, in fondo ti risponde cosi...
> chi ha tanta acredine verso chi veramente tanti soldi  ha.
> pensa allora che *con quello fanno tutto, anche comprare le persone, il luoghi, i fatti.
> immaginano, una possibilità a loro dovuta a loro negata...
> ...


Non è così. Ma non abbiamo passato tutti questi anni di berlusconismo a caso.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (8 Maggio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma che scopertona...
> Lo sa anche el can de picci eh?
> 
> Cosa disse DOn Benzi che incontrava anche i clienti?
> ...


Ma che stronzata. E allora noi donne? Io di sicuro non pago un uomo per scoparmi


----------



## MK (8 Maggio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma che scopertona...
> Lo sa anche el can de picci eh?
> 
> Cosa disse DOn Benzi che incontrava anche i clienti?
> ...


Mai stata. E tradita e ritradita uguale


----------



## contepinceton (8 Maggio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ma che stronzata. E allora noi donne? Io di sicuro non pago un uomo per scoparmi


Sono scelte...


----------



## contepinceton (8 Maggio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Mai stata. E tradita e ritradita uguale


Ma non parlava a te...
Tu non sei "tutte" le mogli...

Lascia perdere e mettiti l'animo in pace

NOn saprai mai perchè sei stata tradita...
Non è colpa tua...basta...lassa perdere...


----------



## MK (8 Maggio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma non parlava a te...
> Tu non sei "tutte" le mogli...
> 
> Lascia perdere e mettiti l'animo in pace
> ...


E nemmeno lo voglio sapere. Come dice Joey, persone non adatte


----------



## Sole (8 Maggio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ti trovo decisamente immorale.
> e certo non per il sesso.
> una persona intelligente dovrebbe sapere cosa c'è
> dietro la prostituzione del terzo mondo.
> ...


Già. Un uomo che va con una prostituta non potrà mai sapere cosa c'è dietro, qual è la sua storia. Anche se è programmata per sorridere o far finta di godere.

Trovo sgradevole tanta superficialità. È un volersela raccontare, più che altro. Mah, sono basita.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non so, ma Hugh Grant quando si caricò quel cesso a pedali sul Sunset o dove cazzo era mi è calato così tanto che ancora non si ripiglia.


E un post serio?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (8 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Mi costa dirlo (non è vero, sono spesso d'accordo con quello che dici, a volte leggermente meno come lo dici, sopratutto quando me rompi come la capoeira ) ma invidio la tua capacità di sintesi.
> 
> E' da qualche decina di pagine che sto dicendo che su quanti miliardi di una persone che esistono sulla terra ci sarà pure una, me ne basta solo una, che riesca a usare il suo corpo per lavorare in quel modo e non avere contraccolpi fisici, psichici e morali.
> 
> No.E' stato deliberato che questo non possa essere possibile.


Scusa ma io non parlo di contraccolpi fisici, psichici o morali. Metto solo in dubbio che questa "una" provi davvero piacere fisico, si faccia delle scopate come dio comanda, di quelle che ti lasciano il sorriso post-scopata per ore con chiunque, con tutti i clienti. E mica saranno tutti dei gran figoni o simpaticoni o comunque attizzanti. Ci saranno pure gli sfigati.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Minni. Non sono mai trasceso per tutto l'arco della discussione.
> 
> Ho solo volutamente scritto il più terra terra possibile perchè a volte ho come l'impressione che la mia capacità d'esposizione sia di colpo diventata limitata, cosa effettivamente possibile.


Magari quella di comprensione :mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è evidente per nulla.
> Il trovarlo evidente è un errore logico tuo che traferisci il giudizio sui fatti, che emettono tutti costantemente anche a tre anni (però a quell'età si confondono le due cose) arbitrariamente sulle persone. Questo non lo faccio e non è ipocrisia e saper dare valutazioni.
> Ogni persona commette errori ma non è quegli errori. Così come si fanno cose buone che non ci rendono automaticamente buoni.
> Tu (e non solo tu a quanto pare) trasferisci su di me la percezione del bambino che veniva rimproverato dalla mamma con "brutto cattivo" quando faceva una cosa sbagliata.
> ...


Brunetta tradire non è un lavoro. Qua parliamo di un lavoro, o attività, che reputi "immorale". IMMORALE. Il tuo ragionamento, per usare il parallelismo che hai usato qualche post fa, è che se reputi alla stessa maniera IMMORALE uccidere per mestiere (come immagino tu faccia dato che hai usato st'esempio), mi stai dicendo che pur trovando repellente, immorale e quant'altro il mestiere dell'assassimo prezzolato che non si fa scrupolo di sciogliere i bambini nell'acido, in realtà non lo stai criticando come persona, ma solo per il mestiere che, boh?, si è scelto. Ancora dici di non essere ipocrita?


----------



## Tubarao (8 Maggio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> sai, in fondo ti risponde cosi...
> chi ha tanta acredine verso chi veramente tanti soldi  ha.
> pensa allora che con quello fanno tutto, anche comprare le persone, il luoghi, i fatti.
> immaginano, una possibilità loro dovuta, loro negata...
> ...


Falla finita.


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E un post serio?


Assolutamente.


----------



## Sole (8 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E un post serio?


Eh mi sa di sì. E poi siamo noi che ce l'abbiamo con le prostitute. Cesso a pedali. In questa espressione c'è il peggio di un certo pensiero tipicamente maschile.
Minchia che tristezza. Mi sa che esco da sto 3d.


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Maggio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> ma infatti io ribattevo su sta cosa. Qualcuno ha scritto che a loro piace farlo perché vivono il sesso in maniera libera. Io credo che per quanto tu possa viverlo liberamente sia statisticamente impossibile che ti piaccia farlo con chiunque


Ma viverlo in maniera libera non vuol dire che ti piaccia. Non è libero nel senso che la dai a tutti quando ti va, libero nel senso che per te è un'attività come un'altra.


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> 32


Ok, grazie.


----------



## MK (8 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Brunetta tradire non è un lavoro. Qua parliamo di un lavoro, o attività, che reputi "immorale". IMMORALE. Il tuo ragionamento, per usare il parallelismo che hai usato qualche post fa, è che se reputi alla stessa maniera IMMORALE uccidere per mestiere (come immagino tu faccia dato che hai usato st'esempio), mi stai dicendo che pur trovando repellente, immorale e quant'altro il mestiere dell'assassimo prezzolato che non si fa scrupolo di sciogliere i bambini nell'acido, in realtà non lo stai criticando come persona, ma solo per il mestiere che, boh?, si è scelto. Ancora dici di non essere ipocrita?


Immorale è considerare le persone come merci. Come 'oggetti di trastullo sessuale'. E non hai citato il presidente della camera a caso. Visto che ha denunciato pubblicamente gli attacchi rivolti a lei in quanto donna.


----------



## Tubarao (8 Maggio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ti trovo decisamente immorale.
> e certo non per il sesso.
> una persona intelligente dovrebbe sapere cosa c'è
> dietro la prostituzione del terzo mondo.
> ...


Ovvio. Secondo te non vado a sfruttare l'unico paradiso sessuale rimasto al mondo che mi posso concedere con il mio stipendiuccio da ragioniere del catasto.

Mi sono dovuto pure sbrigare che ora che mi muore Fidel son cazzi. Arrivano gli Americani e addio Cuba e scopate con mulatte disperate.


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Maggio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Immorale è considerare le persone come merci. Come 'oggetti di trastullo sessuale'. E non hai citato il presidente della camera a caso. Visto che ha denunciato pubblicamente gli attacchi rivolti a lei in quanto donna.


Ou, e vai.


----------



## Spider (8 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Mi costa dirlo (non è vero, sono spesso d'accordo con quello che dici, a volte leggermente meno come lo dici, sopratutto quando me rompi come la capoeira ) ma invidio la tua capacità di sintesi.
> 
> E' da qualche decina di pagine che sto dicendo che su quanti miliardi di una persone che esistono sulla terra ci sarà pure una, me ne basta solo una, che riesca a usare il suo corpo per lavorare in quel modo e non avere contraccolpi fisici, psichici e morali.
> 
> No.E' stato deliberato che questo non possa essere possibile.


ma di persone senza contraccolpi sono a migliglia.
non mi sembra che qualcuno dica il contrario.
tu, la tua serata fuori Milano...puoi sempre farla.
l'incomprensibile sta nel tuo comprensibile.
nel valore e significato che dai alle cose, ai fatti.
per te pagare una persona che viene con te, anche se ti schifa a senso?
si, suppongo, basta che la paghi... in fondo è lavoro.
ma il senso che tu dai al sesso con quella persona?
com'è?
non dirmi che con la tua amante è diverso.
ma hai ami amato veramente?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (8 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma viverlo in maniera libera non vuol dire che ti piaccia. Non è libero nel senso che la dai a tutti quando ti va, libero nel senso che per te è un'attività come un'altra.


E io faccio fatica a considerarlo come un'attività come un'altra. Io non credo di essere una persona chiusa o repressa, il sesso mi piace, ma solo se mi piace la persona con cui lo sto facendo, e non sto parlando di amore, ma di intesa, di sintonia... Se uno non mi dice niente non riesco a farmi una bella scopata, a lasciarmi andare, non me lo godo, a volte mi è pure capitato di pensare "speriamo che venga presto" perché mi stavo annoiando, per dire


----------



## Tubarao (8 Maggio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> E io faccio fatica a considerarlo come un'attività come un'altra. Io non credo di essere una persona chiusa o repressa, il sesso mi piace, ma solo se mi piace la persona con cui lo sto facendo, e non sto parlando di amore, ma di intesa, di sintonia... Se uno non mi dice niente non riesco a farmi una bella scopata, a lasciarmi andare, non me lo godo, a volte mi è pure capitato di pensare "speriamo che venga presto" perché mi stavo annoiando, per dire


Ma una persona che in determinati frangenti riesca a scindere corpo e mente è tanto difficile ?


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Maggio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> E io faccio fatica a considerarlo come un'attività come un'altra. Io non credo di essere una persona chiusa o repressa, il sesso mi piace, ma solo se mi piace la persona con cui lo sto facendo, e non sto parlando di amore, ma di intesa, di sintonia... Se uno non mi dice niente non riesco a farmi una bella scopata, a lasciarmi andare, non me lo godo, a volte mi è pure capitato di pensare "speriamo che venga presto" perché mi stavo annoiando, per dire


E va bene, ma mica puoi applicare il tuo metro a chiunque. Oh, Clementì. Mica stiamo parlando di te.


----------



## Spider (8 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ovvio. Secondo te non vado a sfruttare l'unico paradiso sessuale rimasto al mondo che mi posso concedere con il mio stipendiuccio da ragioniere del catasto.
> 
> Mi sono dovuto pure sbrigare che ora che mi muore Fidel son cazzi. Arrivano gli Americani e addio Cuba e scopate con mulatte disperate.



ma tu stasera hai dato di vino.

un uomo come te, sui 50, scapolo, amante al seguito, sembra pure ben dotato...
cerca un paradiso sessuale?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
ma allora siamo ..al capolinea!!!
ma sei mai stato innamorato veramente?
a te non manca il sesso, manca l'amore.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Certo che uso dei riferimenti per valutare la tua risposta. Come dovrei valutarla altrimenti? In base a cosa? Così, decontestualizzata da tutto?
> E poi: non ho scritto che è più grave essere ipocrita, ho scritto che hai dato una risposta che è ipocrita.


Quindi hai usato il sistema che mi contesti.


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quindi hai usato il sistema che mi contesti.


Ho usato quello che scrivi, molto semplicemente.


----------



## Tubarao (8 Maggio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ma tu stasera hai dato di vino.
> 
> un uomo come te, sui 50, scapolo, amante al seguito, sembra pure ben dotato...
> cerca un paradiso sessuale?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> ...


Vuoi mettere l'adrenalina di stare con una che ti farebbe di tutto per qualche dollaro in più.

Cazzo ci fai con l'amore Spidy.


----------



## Spider (8 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Vuoi mettere l'adrenalina di stare con una che ti farebbe di tutto per qualche dollaro in più.
> 
> Cazzo ci fai con l'amore Spidy.


immagino.

preferisco l'adrelalina di una infoiata di me e di me solo solo.
e senza neanche un dollaro in più.

con l'amore ci fai tutto.
ci vivi,
 per esempio


----------



## Brunetta (8 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Brunetta tradire non è un lavoro. Qua parliamo di un lavoro, o attività, che reputi "immorale". IMMORALE. Il tuo ragionamento, per usare il parallelismo che hai usato qualche post fa, è che se reputi alla stessa maniera IMMORALE uccidere per mestiere (come immagino tu faccia dato che hai usato st'esempio), mi stai dicendo che pur trovando repellente, immorale e quant'altro il mestiere dell'assassimo prezzolato che non si fa scrupolo di sciogliere i bambini nell'acido, in realtà non lo stai criticando come persona, ma solo per il mestiere che, boh?, si è scelto. Ancora dici di non essere ipocrita?


Non hai capito niente ancora una volta e sono stupita perché ti consideravo acuto. Anche in questo caso essere acuti molte volte non rende automaticamente uno acuto in sé e quindi tutte le volte :carneval:
Non ho paragonato né il tradimento né l'omicidio alla prostituzione e non ho mai usato il termine immorale (questo invece l'ho scritto almeno tre volte. Capisco che non puoi leggere tutto, cercare di capire e poi rispondere, hai anche altro da fare).
Ho usato un paragone per il ragionamento.
Te ne faccio un altro: io trovo il sushi disgustoso. Non penso che AnnaBlume sia disgustosa.
Non ho mai detto che voglio proibire la prostituzione, anzi che voglio che sia libera e non sfruttata.
E tante altre cose.
Se hai tempo leggile. Se no puoi continuare a rispondere a quello che hai in testa tu. Liberissimo anche tu.
Ma non attribuire pensieri tuoi a me.


----------



## Tubarao (8 Maggio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Già. Un uomo che va con una prostituta non potrà mai sapere cosa c'è dietro, qual è la sua storia. Anche se è programmata per sorridere o far finta di godere.
> 
> Trovo sgradevole tanta superficialità. È un volersela raccontare, più che altro. Mah, sono basita.


Se devi dire qualcosa dilla direttamente a me.

Visto che in quel post Spider rispondeva a me, possiamo anche evitare di parlare per interposta persona


----------



## Tubarao (8 Maggio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> immagino.
> 
> preferisco l'adrelalina di una infoiata di me e di me solo solo.
> e senza neanche un dollaro in più.
> ...


Generalmente è così. Non sempre, ma in genere è così. Spero d'innamorarmi prima o poi. Nel frattempo mi svuoto l'apparato riproduttivo con qualche povera disperata.


----------



## Sole (8 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non hai capito niente ancora una volta e sono stupita perché ti consideravo acuto. Anche in questo caso essere acuti molte volte non rende automaticamente uno acuto in sé e quindi tutte le volte :carneval:
> Non ho paragonato né il tradimento né l'omicidio alla prostituzione e non ho mai usato il termine immorale (questo invece l'ho scritto almeno tre volte. Capisco che non puoi leggere tutto, cercare di capire e poi rispondere, hai anche altro da fare).
> Ho usato un paragone per il ragionamento.
> Te ne faccio un altro: io trovo il sushi disgustoso. Non penso che AnnaBlume sia disgustosa.
> ...


Lascia perdere. Non capisce.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Assolutamente.





Sole ha detto:


> Eh mi sa di sì. E poi siamo noi che ce l'abbiamo con le prostitute. Cesso a pedali. In questa espressione c'è il peggio di un certo pensiero tipicamente maschile.
> Minchia che tristezza. Mi sa che esco da sto 3d.


 anche svalutare lui per un atto. Proprio la cosa attribuita a me.
Il fatto che la svalutazione avvenga per la scarsa avvenenza (opinabile della prostituta, come quella di Huge) invece che per una valutazione dell'acquisto di un corpo e quindi per una valutazione estetica anziché morale rende il tutto anche illogico e contraddittorio.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Maggio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ma tu stasera hai dato di vino.
> 
> un uomo come te, sui 50, scapolo, amante al seguito, sembra pure ben dotato...
> cerca un paradiso sessuale?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> ...


Era sarcastico. Credo.


----------



## Sole (8 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> anche svalutare lui per un atto. Proprio la cosa attribuita a me.
> Il fatto che la svalutazione avvenga per la scarsa avvenenza (opinabile della prostituta, come quella di Huge) invece che per una valutazione dell'acquisto di un corpo e quindi per una valutazione estetica anziché morale rende il tutto anche illogico e contraddittorio.


Ma certo che la attribuisce a te. Proprio perché lui ragiona così e attribuisce il suo modo elementare di ragionare a tutti.

Se uno fa una cosa brutta ti scade. Huge ha fatto una cosa bruttissima per Joey: è andato con un cesso a pedali!!

Sul serio Brunetta, lo vedi da te che è come sbattere contro un muro.

Io mi arrendo.

Notte


----------



## Spider (8 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Generalmente è così. Non sempre, ma in genere è così. Spero d'innamorarmi prima o poi. Nel frattempo mi svuoto l'apparato riproduttivo con qualche povera disperata.


Tuba sei simpatico, davvero.

certo, il "disperata" te lo potevi risparmiare.

presuppone un mondo, che tocchi per la tangente ma che non vuoi vedere.

L'apparato poi, in questo caso ha molto poco di riproduttivo, non trovi?
comunque chiusa cuba, ci sarebbe la Thailandia... dicono che ti scopi una 14 enne,
 per 2 dollari.
un pugno di riso.
ma loro hanno molta coscienza di quello che fanno, anzi vogliono questo, fare le puttane , per te.
mica vogliono andare a scuola, crescere, sono nate per i ragionieri come te.
sono nate per farti sborrare a più non posso.
che ne pensi,
è ora di un bel viaggetto?
l'amore?
c'è tempo.
sei giovine.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Maggio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Ma certo che la attribuisce a te. Proprio perché lui ragiona così e attribuisce il suo modo elementare di ragionare a tutti.
> 
> Se uno fa una cosa brutta ti scade. Huge ha fatto una cosa bruttissima per Joey: è andato con un cesso a pedali!!
> 
> ...


:smile:


----------



## Tubarao (8 Maggio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> Tuba sei simpatico, davvero.
> 
> certo, il "disperata" te lo potevi risparmiare.
> 
> ...


Ci pensavo alla Thailandia sai.


----------



## Spider (8 Maggio 2014)

povera Chiara.
o forse no.


----------



## Tubarao (8 Maggio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> povera Chiara.
> o forse no.


No. Lei dice che vuole andare in Jamaica quest'anno. Vacanze separate. E' ora che si sciacquasse pure un po dai coglioni quella zoccola. Che dici ?


----------



## Spider (8 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> No. Lei dice che vuole andare in Jamaica quest'anno. Vacanze separate. E' ora che si sciacquasse pure un po dai coglioni quella zoccola. Che dici ?


chiedi a me?
la jamaica è molto quotata in termini di ...dimensioni.
perchè non vi fate direttamente recapitare il "pacco" in casa?
senza viaggi...casa tua naturalmente.:up:


----------



## Tubarao (8 Maggio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> chiedi a me?
> la jamaica è molto quotata in termini di ...dimensioni.
> perchè non vi fate direttamente recapitare il "pacco" in casa?
> senza viaggi...casa tua naturalmente.:up:


No. A casa mia no. Nel condominio mi conoscono.
Le apparenze prima di tutto Spider. E' l'ABC del Puttaniere Anonimo.


----------



## Spider (8 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> No. A casa mia no. Nel condominio mi conoscono.
> Le apparenze prima di tutto Spider. E' l'ABC del Puttaniere Anonimo.



quindi quando lei sale da te...fa finta di andare da tutta altra parte?
siete come due adolescenti, primo pelo.
ma hai 50 anni, cazzo.


----------



## Spider (8 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> No. A casa mia no. Nel condominio mi conoscono.
> Le apparenze prima di tutto Spider. E' l'ABC del Puttaniere Anonimo.



puoi sempre dire che è...il maggiordomo Negro,
 in prova.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

dopo 15 giorni di session,
 lo licenzi.


----------



## Tubarao (8 Maggio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> quindi quando lei sale da te...fa finta di andare da tutta altra parte?
> siete come due adolescenti, primo pelo.
> ma hai 50 anni, cazzo.


Ma tu sei fuori 

Nel mio letto solo quelle di cui m'importa. 

I cum-bucket in motel. Ovviamente si paga metà, che io uno stipendio da ragioniere ho.


PS: Io posso andare avanti per ore, poi quando ti decidi a dire qualcosa di sensato fammi un fischio.


----------



## Spider (8 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma tu sei fuori
> 
> *Nel mio letto solo quelle di cui m'importa.*
> 
> ...






ti prego, non capitolare.
tieni alta la bandiera del tuo ABC puttaniere anonimo.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
ci sta qualcuna che t'importa?
da quando sto qui dentro io, non ti ho sentito mai parlare d'amore.


----------



## Tubarao (8 Maggio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ti prego, non capitolare.
> tieni alta la bandiera del tuo ABC puttaniere anonimo.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> ci sta qualcuna che t'importa?
> da quando sto qui dentro io, non ti ho sentito mai parlare d'amore.


E si vede che non leggi.
Ne ho parlato diffusamente e personalmente.
Pensa che idea superficiale ti sei fatto di me.

Ma ovviamente tu hai deciso che io devo incarnare lo stereotipo del tipo che faceva flessioni in bocca a tua moglie. Anche se sei anni luce dalla verità, non mi costa niente farti vivere quest'illusione e farti da punch ball virtuale.
In fondo sei un bravo cristiano.


----------



## Spider (8 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E si vede che non leggi.
> Ne ho parlato diffusamente e personalmente.
> Pensa che idea superficiale ti sei fatto di me.
> 
> ...



ti sbagli.
tu non incarni un bel niente.
incarni quello che sei, l'amante di una sposata che posta qui dentro in modo molto più intelligente di te.
punto.
sei tu con le tue risposte che vuoi incarnare quel tipo di persona.
leggiti.
le flessioni a mia moglie non le facevi certo tu... anche se forse ti sarebbe piaciuto.


----------



## Tubarao (8 Maggio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ti sbagli.
> tu non incarni un bel niente.
> incarni quello che sei, l'amante di una sposata che posta qui dentro in modo molto più intelligente di te.
> punto.
> ...


Ma infatti dei due io sono quello tutto cazzo e poco cervello.

Un Toy Boy.......Hmmm....Boy......GranPa và.


----------



## Spider (8 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma infatti dei due io sono quello tutto cazzo e poco cervello.
> 
> Un Toy Boy.......Hmmm....Boy......GranPa và.


rispetto a lei, certo non fai una bella figura.
tu non hai riflessioni, stati d'animo, conclusioni, ripensamenti.
vivi semplicemente.
sembra che la tua vita non poteva che essere diversamente.
almeno lei ci ha provato.


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non hai capito niente ancora una volta e sono stupita perché ti consideravo acuto. Anche in questo caso essere acuti molte volte non rende automaticamente uno acuto in sé e quindi tutte le volte :carneval:
> Non ho paragonato né il tradimento né l'omicidio alla prostituzione e non ho mai usato il termine immorale (questo invece l'ho scritto almeno tre volte. Capisco che non puoi leggere tutto, cercare di capire e poi rispondere, hai anche altro da fare).
> Ho usato un paragone per il ragionamento.
> Te ne faccio un altro: io trovo il sushi disgustoso. Non penso che AnnaBlume sia disgustosa.
> ...


Brunetta:

a) Non mi va di ricercare millemila post, ma se non hai usato il termine "immorale" hai usato sicuramente qualcosa tipo "aberrante" o altro, riferito alla prostituzione e alla mentalità che ne accetterebbe la regolamentazione e libera fruizione. Quindi, non nascondiamoci dietro in dito.

b) tu hai fatto un ragionamento ma in realtà non sai bene che ragionamento hai fatto, più che altro. Hai scritto che giudichi l'attività svolta e non la persona che la svolge perchè può farlo per i più svariati motivi, ed appunto hai usato come esempio l'omicidio, dove chi lo commette può essere considerato, a seconda delle circostanze che l'hanno portato a compierlo, un eroe, un soldato od un assassino. Te lo ripropongo:



Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho visto meglio ora la tua risposta. Questo mi era sfuggito.
> *Certo che sempre in generale giudichi il lavoro o un'azione e non la  persona. Uccidere è orrendo in sé.* *C'è chi uccide (cosa sempre orribile)  per legittima difesa ed è una persona che ha bisogno poi di conforto.  C'è chi uccide in guerra ed è un eroe e chi un disgustoso assassino. Si  deve poter valutare le cose. Non è pensabile vivere nel relativismo  assoluto in cui ognuno fa quel che gli pare.*
> Infatti anche chi è di parere diverso dal mio propone regole perché  vuole porre dei limiti e in base a cosa lo si potrebbe fare se non in  riferimento a giudizi di valore sugli atti?
> Del resto, definendo ipocrita un commento, si sta valutando nel modo che si vuole criticare, se non di più.


Tra l'altro, PUTTANA EVA, l'aggettivo disgustoso, siccome non ti rendi conto, l'hai usato per la parola ASSASSINO. Cioè, ti sei pure contraddetta già da sola. Chi commette un omicidio sapendo quello che fa (e magari dietro compenso) è DISGUSTOSO, chi scioglie i bambini nell'acido è aberrante, chi mangia sushi NO e chiaramente non puoi metterli sullo stesso piano usandoli entrambi come paragone per lo stesso esempio e arrivare quindi a sostenere che tu guidichi aberrante la prostituzione ma non chi si prostituisce. E' EVIDENTE che hai fatto ANCORA un ragionamento allucinante e totalmente illogico perchè, appunto, ipocrita di fondo. E quindi non hai risposto e non riesci a rispondere, ma io te lo ripropongo:



> Il tuo ragionamento, per usare il parallelismo che hai usato qualche  post fa, è che se reputi alla stessa maniera IMMORALE _(sostituisci pure cone "aberrante" ndr)_ uccidere per  mestiere (come immagino tu faccia dato che hai usato st'esempio), mi  stai dicendo che pur trovando repellente, immorale e quant'altro il  mestiere dell'assassimo prezzolato che non si fa scrupolo di sciogliere i  bambini nell'acido, in realtà non lo stai criticando come persona, ma  solo per il mestiere che, boh?, si è scelto. Ancora dici di non essere  ipocrita?


Rispondi, per piacere. Come giudichi un assassino, la persona che commette un omicodio con la volontà di uccidere? Ti do un indizio: l'ho evidenziato in rosso poco sopra.


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> anche svalutare lui per un atto. Proprio la cosa attribuita a me.
> Il fatto che la svalutazione avvenga per la scarsa avvenenza (opinabile della prostituta, come quella di Huge) invece che per una valutazione dell'acquisto di un corpo e quindi per una valutazione estetica anziché morale rende il tutto anche illogico e contraddittorio.


Ma perchè mai? Io non sono contro la prostituzione non coercitiva e legalizzata, ed infatti non ce l'ho con le prostitute. Il fatto che uno come Hugh Grant si fermi per strada, a Los Angeles, per caricare un, ripeto, discreto cesso a pedali da un boulevard quando avrebbe potuto andare a pagamento la creme delle professioniste (o anche sempre con un cesso a pedali, sono gusti) ed *in totale privacy* me l'ha fatto calare di brutto. Non è la scarsa avvenenza perchè sai com'è, capita che le prostitute a volte siano anche non propriamente degli esempi di bellezza da copertina e che *certi uomini combinino cazzate per immense e stupide leggerezze, tipo appunto il vecchio Hugh.*Ecco perchè m'è calato o l'ho svalutato come dici tu. Non per le bruttezza di Divine Brown, che è incidentale, *ma per la stupidità intrinseca di Hugh, che invece di essere incindentale è con tutta probabilità atavica.*


----------



## Minerva (8 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma perchè mai? Io non sono contro la prostituzione non coercitiva e legalizzata, ed infatti non ce l'ho con le prostitute. Il fatto che uno come Hugh Grant si fermi per strada, a Los Angeles, per caricare un, ripeto, discreto cesso a pedali da un boulevard quando avrebbe potuto andare a pagamento la creme delle professioniste (o anche sempre con un cesso a pedali, sono gusti) ed *in totale privacy* me l'ha fatto calare di brutto. Non è la scarsa avvenenza perchè sai com'è, capita che le prostitute a volte siano anche non propriamente degli esempi di bellezza da copertina e che *certi uomini combinino cazzate per immense e stupide leggerezze, tipo appunto il vecchio Hugh.*Ecco perchè m'è calato o l'ho svalutato come dici tu. Non per le bruttezza di Divine Brown, che è incidentale, *ma per la stupidità intrinseca di Hugh, che invece di essere incindentale è con tutta probabilità atavica.*


è la stessa stupidità di un berlusconi che con tutte le donne affascinanti che avrebbe potuto avere si è riempito la casa di prostitute , alcune di bassissimo livello.di marrazzo che andava con la scorta da  trans (non farei distinzioni) orrendi come quello di lapo e così via .
fino ad oggi abbiamo parlato delle prostitute ma cosa dire di tanta parte degli uomini che arrivano a giocarsi reputazione, famiglia e lavoro per due salti in padella con donne che anche fisicamente non valgono un 'oncia rispetto a mogli, fidanzate compagne?ad un certo punto veronica non ha più retto ed ha sentito l'esigenza di scrivere "quell'uomo è malato"
non so perché mi viene in mente under suspicion dove il protagonista aveva una moglie bellissima (monica bellucci) che adorava ma passava le notti con le peggiori prostitute sentendosi costantemente inferiore rispetto alla sua donna e disperatamente solo.
è un'incomunicabilità colpevole da parte di chi?
cosa manca alle donne della coppia che alcuni ricercano al di fuori? perché non sono sicura che sia solo sesso.oppure cosa manca agli uomini per non riuscire a completarsi alla pari con la propria partner.

intanto qui manca un quarto alle nove


----------



## Nobody (8 Maggio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> *Continuate ad insistere sulla libera scelta.* Io non la vedo così. C'è offerta perchè c'è domanda. E perchè c'è domanda?
> Tutti i clienti di prostitute non hanno *altra* possibilità di fare sesso?


si insiste perchè è fondamentale... a prescindere, secondo te perchè c'è domanda? Milioni di clienti solo in Italia... chissà quanti nel mondo. Eh si, è un bel quesito :singleeye:


----------



## Nobody (8 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vai a vedere Gran Torino che ti fa solo bene, altro che tradinet. Oppure che cazzo ne so, fai altro. Colora un libro.


gran bel film... però le avrei consigliato Million dollar baby.


----------



## Nobody (8 Maggio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Un omicidio? Di nuovo? Per un omicidio ci vuole un 'uomo' da uccidere. Un feto non lo è, etc. etc. Non è una questione di morale, è una questione di scienza e di realtà, direi, checché ne dicano i cattolici sull'anima e compagnia bella. Ma non mi imbarco oltre: non mi interessava, nel contesto della risposta che ho dato, prendere posizione (e tantomeno sull'aborto ), quanto affermare che il paragone di Tuba mi sembrava particolarmente poco calzante.


certo che è una questione morale... il fatto che la risolvi così, lo dimostra. Pensi di assolutizzare al tua visione con un paio di "paroline", scienza e realtà. In quanto all'anima, esendo agnostico, mi è indifferente... ma il proboema resta anche per i laici.
L'esempio di Tuba secondo me calza... e comunque per la mia visione morale (salvo casi particolari che comprendo umanamente) è più squallido l'atto di abortire che quello di prostituirsi. Non per questo sono contro la 194, anzi vorrei che fosse applicata con più rigore premiando i pochi medici che si prestano all'intevento, e verificando quanti obiettori lo sono poi veramente.
Tu invece liquidi al volo un atto del genere e poi non vuoi che si regolamenti la prostituzione.


----------



## Minerva (8 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> certo che è una questione morale... il fatto che la risolvi così, lo dimostra. Pensi di assolutizzare al tua visione con un paio di "paroline", scienza e realtà. In quanto all'anima, esendo agnostico, mi è indifferente... ma il proboema resta anche per i laici.
> L'esempio di Tuba secondo me calza... e comunque per la mia visione morale (salvo casi particolari che comprendo umanamente) *è più squallido l'atto di abortire* *che quello di prostituirsi.* Non per questo sono contro la 194, anzi vorrei che fosse applicata con più rigore premiando i pochi medici che si prestano all'intevento, e verificando quanti obiettori lo sono poi veramente.
> Tu invece liquidi al volo un atto del genere e poi non vuoi che si regolamenti la prostituzione.


questa è una cosa orrenda che non tiene conto della sofferenza e della traccia indelebile che un aborto lascia sulla pelle e sull'anima delle donne che sono arrivate alla decisione di farlo.
posso anche rispettare questa tua opinione ma personalmente la trovo ingiustificatamente spietata e ingiusta.


----------



## Caciottina (8 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> certo che è una questione morale... il fatto che la risolvi così, lo dimostra. Pensi di assolutizzare al tua visione con un paio di "paroline", scienza e realtà. In quanto all'anima, esendo agnostico, mi è indifferente... ma il proboema resta anche per i laici.
> L'esempio di Tuba secondo me calza... e comunque per la mia visione morale (salvo casi particolari che comprendo umanamente) è più squallido l'atto di abortire che quello di prostituirsi. Non per questo sono contro la 194, anzi vorrei che fosse applicata con più rigore premiando i pochi medici che si prestano all'intevento, e verificando quanti obiettori lo sono poi veramente.
> Tu invece liquidi al volo un atto del genere e poi non vuoi che si regolamenti la prostituzione.


Ma come ti permetti? 
L atto di abortire, come lo chiami tu, vuole tutt altre ragioni.
Ma qui state sforando troppo.  Hai mai abortito prr scelta? Hai mai avuto una compagna che ha abortito?
Io l ho fatto che jon avevo nemmejo 18 anni. Non mi sento squallida. Forse la scelta mogliore della mia vita, con tutta la sofferenza e il dolore che ancora si porta appresso.
Evitiamo di parlare di cose che nn conosciamo please.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Brunetta:
> 
> a) Non mi va di ricercare millemila post, ma se non hai usato il termine "immorale" hai usato sicuramente qualcosa tipo "aberrante" o altro, riferito alla prostituzione e alla mentalità che ne accetterebbe la regolamentazione e libera fruizione. Quindi, non nascondiamoci dietro in dito.
> 
> ...


Mi spiace ma io ho usato paragoni logici nel ragionamento e tu li hai interpretati come analogici.
Potrei fartene mille e tu continueresti a scendere nel merito e potremmo arrivare a parlare della bicicletta o della bagna cauda e per ogni paragone ne chiederesti un giudizio morale (tu).
Sulla mia scelta di aggettivi non sei in condizione di fare il difficile visto come li scegli tu.



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma perchè mai? Io non sono contro la prostituzione non coercitiva e legalizzata, ed infatti non ce l'ho con le prostitute. Il fatto che uno come Hugh Grant si fermi per strada, a Los Angeles, per caricare un, ripeto, discreto cesso a pedali da un boulevard quando avrebbe potuto andare a pagamento la creme delle professioniste (o anche sempre con un cesso a pedali, sono gusti) ed *in totale privacy* me l'ha fatto calare di brutto. Non è la scarsa avvenenza perchè sai com'è, capita che le prostitute a volte siano anche non propriamente degli esempi di bellezza da copertina e che *certi uomini combinino cazzate per immense e stupide leggerezze, tipo appunto il vecchio Hugh.*Ecco perchè m'è calato o l'ho svalutato come dici tu. Non per le bruttezza di Divine Brown, che è incidentale, *ma per la stupidità intrinseca di Hugh, che invece di essere incindentale è con tutta probabilità atavica.*


Vorrei solo fati notare che tu dici di considerare  Hugh stupido perché è ricorso a una prostituta di strada (pure brutta e questo l'hai sottolineato tu, quindi non dire che non è per te rilevante), facendosi beccare, e non averne usufruito con una più bella e in un luogo discreto.
Qualcuno questa attenzione non al fatto in sé ma al come possa essere compiuto senza farlo sapere la chiamerebbe ipocrisia.


----------



## Nobody (8 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> questa è una cosa orrenda che non tiene conto della sofferenza e della traccia indelebile che un aborto lascia sulla pelle e sull'anima delle donne che sono arrivate alla decisione di farlo.
> posso anche rispettare questa tua opinione ma personalmente la trovo ingiustificatamente spietata e ingiusta.


non lo è affatto, perchè non giudico chi lo fa, ma l'atto in se... che per me è realmente orrendo.


----------



## Nobody (8 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Ma come ti permetti?
> L atto di abortire, come lo chiami tu, vuole tutt altre ragioni.
> Ma qui state sforando troppo.  Hai mai abortito prr scelta? Hai mai avuto una compagna che ha abortito?
> Io l ho fatto che jon avevo nemmejo 18 anni. Non mi sento squallida. Forse la scelta mogliore della mia vita, con tutta la sofferenza e il dolore che ancora si porta appresso.
> Evitiamo di parlare di cose che nn conosciamo please.


mi  permetto eccome... ho precisato che lo posso comprendere in certe situazioni particolari, ma molti aborti non lo sono affatto. Ci sono donne che hanno abortito numerose volte, per leggerezza. Poi impara a leggere, non ho detto che sei squallida, ma che giudico l'atto squallido in sè.


----------



## Caciottina (8 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> mi  permetto eccome... ho precisato che lo posso comprendere in certe situazioni particolari, ma molti aborti non lo sono affatto. Ci sono donne che hanno abortito numerose volte, per leggerezza. Poi impara a leggere, non ho detto che sei squallida, ma che giudico l'atto squallido in sè.



Certo....no. l atto non è squallido.  Non sta a te dirlo e non puoi avere un opinione negativa di qualcosa che non conosci. Sicuramente ci sonp donne che l hanno fatto spesso e con leggerezza. Ma tu ne hai parlato tout court e ti dico che quelle donne sono in netta minoranza se escludiamo i paesi del terzo mondo


----------



## Minerva (8 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> non lo è affatto, perchè non giudico chi lo fa, ma l'atto in se... che per me è realmente orrendo.


ma il paragone per i miei parametri è osceno.


----------



## Nobody (8 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Certo....no. l atto non è squallido.  Non sta a te dirlo e non puoi avere un opinione negativa di qualcosa che non conosci. Sicuramente ci sonp donne che l hanno fatto spesso e con leggerezza. Ma tu ne hai parlato tout court e ti dico che quelle donne sono in netta minoranza se escludiamo i paesi del terzo mondo


Ma chi te lo dice che non sta a me dirlo... assurdo. Ognuno ha diritto ad una sua opinione, anche su cose che non ha vissuto. Altrimenti non potremmo condannare moralmente la guerra.


----------



## Nobody (8 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma il paragone per i miei parametri è osceno.


per i miei no... perchè deriva dalla libertà di scelta. Io pur essendo moralmente contro l'atto (ripeto, fatte salve certe situazioni), sono a favore della libertà di scelta delle donne e favorevole alla legge. Altri che lo difendono a spada tratta, poi non vogliono regolamentare una libera scelta che ha impilcazioni etiche sicuramente minori, visto che non va a sovrapporsi ad un altro ente (uso questa parola visto che si disquisisce sul momento in cui un organismo ottiene il diritto di "persona").


----------



## Brunetta (8 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> è la stessa stupidità di un berlusconi che con tutte le donne affascinanti che avrebbe potuto avere si è riempito la casa di prostitute , alcune di bassissimo livello.di marrazzo che andava con la scorta da  trans (non farei distinzioni) orrendi come quello di lapo e così via .
> *fino ad oggi abbiamo parlato delle prostitute ma cosa dire di tanta parte degli uomini *che arrivano a giocarsi reputazione, famiglia e lavoro per due salti in padella con donne che anche fisicamente non valgono un 'oncia rispetto a mogli, fidanzate compagne?ad un certo punto veronica non ha più retto ed ha sentito l'esigenza di scrivere "quell'uomo è malato"
> non so perché mi viene in mente under suspicion dove il protagonista aveva una moglie bellissima (monica bellucci) che adorava ma passava le notti con le peggiori prostitute sentendosi costantemente inferiore rispetto alla sua donna e disperatamente solo.
> è un'incomunicabilità colpevole da parte di chi?
> ...


Io ho invece l'idea che abbiamo parlato molto di noi stessi e infatti molti uomini hanno difeso una professione forse perché  quanto meno non escludono di poterne usufruire.
E sono loro che non vogliono venir giudicati perché le prostitute invece, sotto vari aspetti, non si preoccupano loro di giudicarle.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> è la stessa stupidità di un berlusconi che con tutte le donne affascinanti che avrebbe potuto avere si è riempito la casa di prostitute , alcune di bassissimo livello.di marrazzo che andava con la scorta da  trans (non farei distinzioni) orrendi come quello di lapo e così via .
> fino ad oggi abbiamo parlato delle prostitute ma cosa dire di tanta parte degli uomini che arrivano a giocarsi reputazione, famiglia e lavoro per due salti in padella con donne che anche fisicamente non valgono un 'oncia rispetto a mogli, fidanzate compagne?ad un certo punto veronica non ha più retto ed ha sentito l'esigenza di scrivere "quell'uomo è malato"
> non so perché mi viene in mente under suspicion dove il protagonista aveva una moglie bellissima (monica bellucci) che adorava ma passava le notti con le peggiori prostitute sentendosi costantemente inferiore rispetto alla sua donna e disperatamente solo.
> è un'incomunicabilità colpevole da parte di chi?
> ...


Alle donne (non pagate) manca di soddisfare un bisogno maschile di dominanza, di controllo. Il contratto in denaro mette sia l'acquirente sia il venditore in posizioni precise, chiare e controllate. Infatti più volte è entrata l'idea di scelta della prostituta nei confronti del cliente e della prestazione perché è il contratto in sé l'essenza del rapporto cliente-prostituta.


----------



## Ultimo (8 Maggio 2014)

Che bordello.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> per i miei no... perchè deriva dalla libertà di scelta. Io pur essendo moralmente contro l'atto (ripeto, fatte salve certe situazioni), sono a favore della libertà di scelta delle donne e favorevole alla legge. Altri che lo difendono a spada tratta, poi non vogliono regolamentare una libera scelta che ha impilcazioni etiche sicuramente minori, visto che non va a sovrapporsi ad un altro ente (uso questa parola visto che si disquisisce sul momento in cui un organismo ottiene il diritto di "persona").


Quoto.
Però quando si tocca un punto sensibile alcune parole possono ferire.
Riflessione: però io mi preoccupo di non ferire chi ricorre all'aborto e non chi usufruisce della prostituzione.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Maggio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Che bordello.


:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
Chissà perché è sinonimo di confusione quando il luogo è molto normato.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io ho invece l'idea che abbiamo parlato molto di noi stessi e infatti molti uomini hanno difeso una professione forse perché  quanto meno non escludono di poterne usufruire.
> E sono loro che non vogliono venir giudicati perché le prostitute invece, sotto vari aspetti, non si preoccupano loro di giudicarle.


Infatti qualcuno l'ha pure ammesso. 
A differenza di te e altre ( escludo minerva, ma nel tuo caso e quello di sole lo avverto fortemente) che a mio avviso ipocritamente ( e lo sottolineo) nascondete dietro battaglie socio femministe fondate su principi di libertà e uguaglianza un discorso basato puramente sulla moralità.
Che non è sbagliato, ma non capisco perché non ammetterlo.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Maggio 2014)

*Considerazione*

Che poi non capisco: qualcuna parla  tanto di libertà e poi ammette candidamente che si prostituirebbe per non affamare i figli.
Ma in nome della libertà è proprio quello l'unico caso in cui secondo me non si dovrebbe fare una simile scelta.
Sottolineo ( SCELTA)


----------



## Nobody (8 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quoto.
> *Però quando si tocca un punto sensibile alcune parole possono ferire.*
> Riflessione: però io mi preoccupo di non ferire chi ricorre all'aborto e non chi usufruisce della prostituzione.


Si, questo è vero... hai ragione. Mi dispiace se con alcune parole ferisco qualcuno dando una mia opinione, perchè non è certo mia intenzione farlo. Ma l'opinione resta.


----------



## Minerva (8 Maggio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Infatti qualcuno l'ha pure ammesso.
> A differenza di te e altre ( escludo minerva, ma nel tuo caso e quello di sole lo avverto fortemente) che a mio avviso ipocritamente ( e lo sottolineo) nascondete dietro battaglie socio femministe fondate su principi di libertà e uguaglianza un discorso basato puramente sulla moralità.
> Che non è sbagliato, ma non capisco perché non ammetterlo.


nel mio caso senz'altro; moralità è sinonimo di valori nei quali mi riconosco e principi secondo i quali cerco di vivere la mia vita , magari un'etica anche del tutto personale che non segue necessariamente convenzioni di alcun  tipo .
ci credo davvero e sarei ipocrita  se non mi esponessi in questo senso


----------



## Brunetta (8 Maggio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Infatti qualcuno l'ha pure ammesso.
> A differenza di te e altre ( escludo minerva, ma nel tuo caso e quello di sole lo avverto fortemente) che a mio avviso ipocritamente ( e lo sottolineo) nascondete dietro battaglie socio femministe fondate su principi di libertà e uguaglianza un discorso basato puramente sulla moralità.
> Che non è sbagliato, ma non capisco *perché non ammetterlo*.


Perché non è così . Il mio è proprio un pensiero politico ed è all'interno di un pensiero più ampio. 
C'è piuttosto in me un senso di empatia che mi porta a fare uno sforzo per credere che possa piacere quel che non piace a me farei paragoni che evito per non dover rispondere sulla bicicletta :carneval:. Però sono consapevole di questo.
L'ipocrita continuo a non capirlo. Non è che penso che la prostituzione sia mercificazione e poi ne usufruisca.


----------



## free (8 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io ho invece l'idea che abbiamo parlato molto di noi stessi e infatti molti uomini hanno difeso una professione forse perché  quanto meno non escludono di poterne usufruire.
> E sono loro che non vogliono venir giudicati perché le prostitute invece, sotto vari aspetti, non si preoccupano loro di giudicarle.



quindi per riassumere un uomo che è un uomo per andare in modo condivisibile con le prostitute deve essere:

benestante (altrimenti non si può permettere quelle che lo fanno per "libera" scelta e va con le schiave)
bello e profumato (altrimenti lo mandano via)
riservato (altrimenti è pirla)
con una vita ricca di impegni importantissimi dai quali si deve distrarre in poco tempo senza menate (altrimenti potrebbe cercare una donna a sua volta interessata a incontri senza pagare)
fortunato nella scelta dei tempi (altrimenti la prostituta che ha scelto si nega perchè è disponibile solo quando vuole lei)
...dimentico qualcosa??

ma li avete mai sentiti i commenti che fanno gli uomini sulle prostitute?
e i commenti delle prostitute sui clienti?
bho


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi spiace ma io ho usato paragoni logici nel ragionamento e tu li hai interpretati come analogici.
> Potrei fartene mille e tu continueresti a scendere nel merito e potremmo arrivare a parlare della bicicletta o della bagna cauda e per ogni paragone ne chiederesti un giudizio morale (tu).
> Sulla mia scelta di aggettivi non sei in condizione di fare il difficile visto come li scegli tu.



Ti spiace, ma tu non rispondi perchè non puoi, non per ragionamenti logici, analogici, a valvole o a transistor. Ecco perchè ti spiace. 




Brunetta ha detto:


> Vorrei solo fati notare che tu dici di considerare Hugh stupido perché è ricorso a una prostituta di strada (pure brutta e questo l'hai sottolineato tu, quindi non dire che non è per te rilevante), facendosi beccare, e non averne usufruito con una più bella e in un luogo discreto.
> Qualcuno questa attenzione non al fatto in sé ma al come possa essere compiuto senza farlo sapere la chiamerebbe ipocrisia.


Ma io non pongo l'attenzione al fatto in sè perchè, per me, NON E' RILEVANTE. Per te sì, lo capisci o no? Non sono un'ipocrita perchè per me ognuno è libero, senza coercizione e senza ledere nessuno in alcun modo, di FARE QUELLO CHE VUOLE, anche di andare con un prostituta che a me personalmente non piace. Il fatto in sè, per me, non è rilevante, per cui realmente non ci presto attenzione. Se Berlusconi, visto che è venuto fuori, avesse governato bene poco me ne sarebbe importato di chi si portava a letto (sempre se non avesse infranto leggi o costretto nessuno), capito? A me quello che perplime E' LA STUPIDITA'. E non c'è ipocrisia in questo.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Maggio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Che poi non capisco: qualcuna parla  tanto di libertà e poi ammette candidamente che si prostituirebbe per non affamare i figli.
> Ma in nome della libertà è proprio quello l'unico caso in cui secondo me non si dovrebbe fare una simile scelta.
> Sottolineo ( SCELTA)


Certo in quel caso non sarebbe una scelta libera ma costretta.
Poi son tutte ipotesi.
E' come chiunque (o quasi) pensa che potrebbe uccidere per difendersi o per difendere i figli, invece ci sono in pratica moltissime persone che non lo hanno fatto.
Credo che quello sia un modo empatico per cercare di capire come si possa fare qualcosa che si sente lontana da sé.
Insomma ci si sente "sicuri nelle proprie case" e si cerca di immaginare una situazione in cui non scegliere di prostituirsi ma scegliere di non farlo possa essere difficile.
Un po' come io dico che non tradirei e poi dico "certo che se arrivasse X (nome a scelta di persona considerata estremamente sexy) ci starei", anche questo è tutto da vedere.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ti spiace, ma tu non rispondi perchè non puoi, non per ragionamenti logici, analogici, a valvole o a transistor. Ecco perchè ti spiace.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Si è capito che per te l'unica cosa rilevante è la stupidità di chi non pensa quello che pensi tu.


----------



## Minerva (8 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ti spiace, ma tu non rispondi perchè non puoi, non per ragionamenti logici, analogici, a valvole o a transistor. Ecco perchè ti spiace.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


anche questa stessa cosa che scrivi è ipocrita perché scrivi di presunte libertà totali salvo poi criticare vari  atteggiamenti che a te non sono graditi.
 non sei tollerante affatto, ergo sei ipocrita se affermi di esserlo


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> anche questa stessa cosa che scrivi è ipocrita perché scrivi di presunte libertà totali* salvo poi criticare vari atteggiamenti che a te non sono graditi.
> *non sei tollerante affatto, ergo sei ipocrita se affermi di esserlo


Atteggiamenti? Ahahahahahhahahahahahahah! Perchè, scusa, gli atteggiamenti li vogliamo tassare? Sono una fonte di introito in nero? Io dico quello che penso. Se non lo facessi, sarei un ipocrita. Se ti critico evidentemente no.


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Si è capito che per te l'unica cosa rilevante è la stupidità di chi non pensa quello che pensi tu.


La stupidità non di chi non la pensa come me, ma di chi ad un certo punto si perde dietro a deliri per non ammettere di essere in difetto. Quello sì.


----------



## Minerva (8 Maggio 2014)

critichi nello specifico affermando in generale di non criticare .sei assai criticabile





Joey Blow ha detto:


> Atteggiamenti? Ahahahahahhahahahahahahah! Perchè, scusa, gli atteggiamenti li vogliamo tassare? Sono una fonte di introito in nero? Io dico quello che penso. Se non lo facessi, sarei un ipocrita. Se ti critico evidentemente no.


----------



## free (8 Maggio 2014)

ma la moralità è stata tirata in ballo più che altro per accusare di essere moralisti quelli che non ritengono la prostituzione un lavoro come un altro, o una libera scelta etc. etc.
basta leggere


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> critichi nello specifico affermando in generale di non criticare .sei assai criticabile


Dove ho mai affermato di non criticare? Io?


----------



## Nocciola (8 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Dio ti benedica benedetta figliola


Ma non ti fai pagare


----------



## Minerva (8 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Dove ho mai affermato di non criticare? Io?


 _per me ognuno è libero, senza coercizione e senza ledere nessuno in alcun modo, di FARE QUELLO CHE VUOLE, _





ma non è assolutamente vero.quante volte scrivi lunghe menate su comportamenti e scelte di vita della gente?
pentiti, fottutissimo ipocrita!


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> _per me ognuno è libero, senza coercizione e senza ledere nessuno in alcun modo, di FARE QUELLO CHE VUOLE, _
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma il fatto che io le critichi non vuol dire che le vieterei per legge, però avrò diritto ad avere un'opinione in merito, no? Che ragionamento è? Mo' uno che dice quello che pensa è ipocrita? 

Minni, dammi un bacio^^


----------



## Brunetta (8 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma il fatto che io le critichi non vuol dire che *le vieterei per legge*, però avrò diritto ad avere un'opinione in merito, no? Che ragionamento è? Mo' uno che dice quello che pensa è ipocrita?
> 
> Minni, dammi un bacio^^


Trova un post di chiunque che dica una cosa del genere.


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Trova un post di chiunque che dica una cosa del genere.


Parlavo in generale rispondendo a Minni.


----------



## Minerva (8 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Parlavo in generale rispondendo a Minni.


ma chi è che vieterebbe per legge che cosa?
questo tresd mi sta sfinendo


----------



## Brunetta (8 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma chi è che vieterebbe per legge che cosa?
> questo tresd mi sta sfinendo


Mi piaceva che si cominciasse a parlare delle motivazioni dei clienti, in questo tried :carneval:


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma chi è che vieterebbe per legge che cosa?
> questo tresd mi sta sfinendo


Ou, leggete il labiale: NON CE L'AVEVO CON NESSUNO. DICEVO CHE SE CRITICO QUALCUNO CHE FA QUALCOSA CHE NON MI PIACE MA CHE NON LEDE NESSUNA LEGGE E NESSUNO NELLO SPECIFICO LO POSSO CRITICARE QUANTO VOGLIO MA MAI (IO) PENSERO' DI VIETARGLIELA. IO. PARLAVO DI ME PERCHE' MINNI TESTA DI LEGNO STAVA FACENDO APPUNTI AL SOTTOSCRITTO RISPONDEVO PER ME. 

Coda di paglia anyone?


----------



## free (8 Maggio 2014)

ma poi la cosa buffa è che spesso leggiamo, rivolto alle amanti: ti sta trattando da prostituta!!!
che invece a quanto pare è una gran figata soprattutto dal punto di vista della libertà individuale e in cima alla classifica delle libere scelte:singleeye:


----------



## Minerva (8 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi piaceva che si cominciasse a parlare delle motivazioni dei clienti.


c'è un senso profondo di smarrimento e senso di inferiorità in molti uomini che vanno a prostitute.non dico che sia sempre così ma per qualcuno l'incapacità a confrontarsi con l'altro sesso sullo stesso piano è palese
soprattutto nei giorni attuali dove c'è un netto indebolimento delle differenze sostanziali dei ruoli


----------



## Minerva (8 Maggio 2014)

santo cielo che voce stridula:unhappy:





Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ou, leggete il labiale: NON CE L'AVEVO CON NESSUNO. DICEVO CHE SE CRITICO QUALCUNO CHE FA QUALCOSA CHE NON MI PIACE MA CHE NON LEDE NESSUNA LEGGE E NESSUNO NELLO SPECIFICO LO POSSO CRITICARE QUANTO VOGLIO MA MAI (IO) PENSERO' DI VIETARGLIELA. IO. PARLAVO DI ME PERCHE' MINNI TESTA DI LEGNO STAVA FACENDO APPUNTI AL SOTTOSCRITTO RISPONDEVO PER ME.
> 
> Coda di paglia anyone?


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> santo cielo che voce stridula:unhappy:


Baciami sciocca!


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> c'è un senso profondo di smarrimento e senso di inferiorità in molti uomini che vanno a prostitute.non dico che sia sempre così ma per qualcuno l'incapacità a confrontarsi con l'altro sesso sullo stesso piano è palese
> soprattutto nei giorni attuali dove c'è un netto indebolimento delle differenze sostanziali dei ruoli


Ma perchè, perchè quando scrivi ste robe sembri uscita da un libro di temi svolti di terza media? Ma la smetti di leggere robaccia, di vedere robaccia? Smarrimento. Porca puttana.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Certo in quel caso non sarebbe una scelta libera ma costretta.
> Poi son tutte ipotesi.
> E' come chiunque (o quasi) pensa che potrebbe uccidere per difendersi o per difendere i figli, invece ci sono in pratica moltissime persone che non lo hanno fatto.
> Credo che quello sia un modo empatico per cercare di capire come si possa fare qualcosa che si sente lontana da sé.
> ...


Capisco. Quel che cerco di dire è: in caso ipotetico di estremo bisogno dei figli io, donna che ha sempre sostenuto certi principi e certi valori, agendo in nome di essi e giudicando pure le mie azioni buone perché attinenti a tali valori ( coerenza)  non mi sentirei affatto costretta a fare nulla di più di ciò che è in mio potere fare, tantomeno prostituirmi. Soprattutto se la considero un'azione riprovevole.
Per questo dico: attenzione a sputare per aria quando non c'è bisogno di farlo.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> c'è un senso profondo di smarrimento e senso di inferiorità in molti uomini che vanno a prostitute.non dico che sia sempre così ma per qualcuno l'incapacità a confrontarsi con l'altro sesso sullo stesso piano è palese
> soprattutto nei giorni attuali dove c'è un netto indebolimento delle differenze sostanziali dei ruoli


Per un fenomeno tanto antico c'è da capire anche come funzionano i meccanismi dell'eccitazione.
Magari anche delle donne.
Credo che le cose siano in rapporto.

Quando una donna dice di sentirsi trattare da prostituta?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma poi la cosa buffa è che spesso leggiamo, rivolto alle amanti: ti sta trattando da prostituta!!!
> che invece a quanto pare è una gran figata soprattutto dal punto di vista della libertà individuale e in cima alla classifica delle libere scelte:singleeye:


Ma in effetti chi l'ha detto? Chi lo dice? Riflettici.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Maggio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Capisco. Quel che cerco di dire è: in caso ipotetico di estremo bisogno dei figli io, donna che ha sempre sostenuto certi principi e certi valori, agendo in nome di essi e giudicando pure le mie azioni buone perché attinenti a tali valori ( coerenza)  non mi sentirei affatto costretta a fare nulla di più di ciò che è in mio potere fare, tantomeno prostituirmi. Soprattutto se la considero un'azione riprovevole.
> Per questo dico: attenzione a sputare per aria quando non c'è bisogno di farlo.


Però è un ragionamento tradizionale, rispetto ad ogni argomento. Tipo: tu ruberesti? Mai. Però per fame?
E un modo "grezzo" di relativizzare storicamente i valori.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Maggio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma in effetti chi l'ha detto? Chi lo dice? Riflettici.


Io non lo dico ma lo penso, per empatia (come dicevo) quando mi sembra che una si lasci usare in base ai desideri dell'altro e non i propri.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però è un ragionamento tradizionale, rispetto ad ogni argomento. Tipo: tu ruberesti? Mai. Però per fame?
> E un modo "grezzo" di relativizzare storicamente i valori.


Infatti sono d'accordo con te. 
Il punto è che chi risponde mai, a parte pochi casi certificati tipo minerva è sostanzialmente un ipocrita, perché trovandosi nella condizione di poterlo fare con la ragionevole certezza di non essere scoperto lo farebbe eccome, e non per fame.


----------



## Nocciola (8 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Era sarcastico. Credo.


Il dramma é che non l'abbia capito


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per un fenomeno tanto antico c'è da capire anche come funzionano i meccanismi dell'eccitazione.
> Magari anche delle donne.
> Credo che le cose siano in rapporto.
> 
> Quando una donna dice di sentirsi trattare da prostituta?


A me piace essere trattata da prostituta.
Da chi decido io.


----------



## Nocciola (8 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma infatti dei due io sono quello tutto cazzo e poco cervello.
> 
> Un Toy Boy.......Hmmm....Boy......GranPa và.


Io sono in lista per giocare


----------



## Brunetta (8 Maggio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Infatti sono d'accordo con te.
> Il punto è che chi risponde mai, a parte pochi casi certificati tipo minerva è sostanzialmente un ipocrita, perché trovandosi nella condizione di poterlo fare con la ragionevole certezza di non essere scoperto lo farebbe eccome, e non per fame.


Cosa? Rubare o prostituirsi?


----------



## Brunetta (8 Maggio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> A me piace essere trattata da prostituta.


Cioè?
Spiega.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Cioè?
> Spiega.


Ho un'emergenza lavorativa.
Devo rimandare, ciao


----------



## @lex (8 Maggio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Capisco. Quel che cerco di dire è: in caso ipotetico di estremo bisogno dei figli io, donna che ha sempre sostenuto certi principi e certi valori, agendo in nome di essi e giudicando pure le mie azioni buone perché attinenti a tali valori ( coerenza)  non mi sentirei affatto costretta a fare nulla di più di ciò che è in mio potere fare, tantomeno prostituirmi. Soprattutto se la considero un'azione riprovevole.
> Per questo dico: attenzione a sputare per aria quando non c'è bisogno di farlo.


Omminchia porcaputtana. Nessuno ha scritto che l'azione di prostituirsi è riprovevole. É squallida. Squallida per hé se lo fai perché vuoi solo comprarti cose costose pur avendo la possibilitá di avere un lavoro normale e pagato nella media acegli di venderti. Se invece decidi di prostituirti perché un lavoro normo pagato altrimenti sei sotto la soglia di povertá non è una scelta totalmente libera e quindi non rientra nei casi di cui parliamo. E comunque con tutte e due le prostitute avrei un moto di "simpatia"per una scelta difgicile. Detto questo qualcuno ha scritto (passando sotto silenzio e questo é grave) che non dovrebbe essere una scelta cosí complicata se la persona riesce tranquiilamente a spegnere il cervello (parole non esatte ma queste più o meno). 
Nessuno ha fatto caso a questa affermazione. No perché é esaytamente quello che molte donne dicono di aver fatto mentre venivano stuprate oppurevittime di abusi. Significativo non pare?


----------



## Ultimo (8 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> Chissà perché è sinonimo di confusione quando il luogo è molto normato.


:rofl::up:


----------



## @lex (8 Maggio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Infatti sono d'accordo con te.
> Il punto è che chi risponde mai, a parte pochi casi certificati tipo minerva è sostanzialmente un ipocrita, perché trovandosi nella condizione di poterlo fare con la ragionevole certezza di non essere scoperto lo farebbe eccome, e non per fame.


Ma ru interpreti e ipotizzi su nessuna base. Perché (ti) è stato scritto che non é così e una cosa del genere, come hai anche ammesso, é frutto di una srnsazione. Bene. La tua sensazione è sbagliata. E semplocemente se continui imperterrita a ribadire questa cosa nonostante non vi sia nesssuna evidenza allora sei in malafede e un discorso civile non ai puó ASSOLUTAMENTE fare


----------



## Tubarao (8 Maggio 2014)

Bisogna mettere dei punti fermi però.

Per me la prima e fondamentale domanda alla quale bisogna rispondere è solo una:

E ammissibile, a prescindere dalla nostra ____________ (mettete quello che volete al posto dei trattini), l'esistenza di persone che hanno rapporto col proprio corpo completamente diverso dal nostro e che quindi sono in grado di compiere azioni che noi invece non riusciremmo mai a fare ?


----------



## @lex (8 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Bisogna mettere dei punti fermi però.
> 
> Per me la prima e fondamentale domanda alla quale bisogna rispondere è solo una:
> 
> E ammissibile, a prescindere dalla nostra ____________ (mettete quello che volete al posto dei trattini), l'esistenza di persone che hanno rapporto col proprio corpo completamente diverso dal nostro e che quindi sono in grado di compiere azioni che noi invece non riusciremmo mai a fare ?


Assolutamente. E tutti tutti ribadiamo che sono anche libere di compiere ciò che vpgliono. Detto questo caso per caso e quondi motivazioni differentii dispiace. A te no perché non vedresti l'ora di sguazzare in jacuzzi con due o tre di loro. Evabbé


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> Omminchia porcaputtana. Nessuno ha scritto che l'azione di prostituirsi è riprovevole. É squallida. Squallida per hé se lo fai perché vuoi solo comprarti cose costose pur avendo la possibilitá di avere un lavoro normale e pagato nella media acegli di venderti. Se invece decidi di prostituirti perché un lavoro normo pagato altrimenti sei sotto la soglia di povertá non è una scelta totalmente libera e quindi non rientra nei casi di cui parliamo. E comunque con tutte e due le prostitute avrei un moto di "simpatia"per una scelta difgicile. Detto questo qualcuno ha scritto (passando sotto silenzio e questo é grave) che non dovrebbe essere una scelta cosí complicata se la persona riesce tranquiilamente a spegnere il cervello (parole non esatte ma queste più o meno).
> Nessuno ha fatto caso a questa affermazione. No perché é esaytamente quello che molte donne dicono di aver fatto mentre venivano stuprate oppurevittime di abusi. Significativo non pare?


Sì, molto significativo. 

In effetti è stato spiegato ampiamente da tubarao che tubarao stesso è un morto di figa che adora fare turismo sessuale e scopa con donne sposate come me perché non le deve pagare.
A me piace essere trattata da puttana e non devono neanche pagarmi.
Tu sei a posto con la tua coscienza? Immagino di sì.
Tra l'altro sei una persona pulita, coerente e trasparente, a quanto dici e dicono di te. Quindi se vuoi confrontarti su altri piani che non siano la moralità di cui io sono priva, possiamo parlare di tassazione della prostituzione, o di come educare i figli a non usufruire della prostituzione o a non cadere nella prostituzione come atteggiamento mentale.


----------



## Minerva (8 Maggio 2014)

ihih ho fatto solo mezzo protocollo perchè ero indisposta.lo vedi che critichi?
posso spostarmi di banco ?





Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma perchè, perchè quando scrivi ste robe sembri uscita da un libro di temi svolti di terza media? Ma la smetti di leggere robaccia, di vedere robaccia? Smarrimento. Porca puttana.


----------



## @lex (8 Maggio 2014)

Ah. A scanso di equivoci. Quando avevo 22 anni sono andato con una prostituta. Anche una bella ragazza, decisamente. Mai piú successo. Sono cresciuto nel frattempo e infatti non ne ho mai usufruito nonostante anche lunghi periodi in cui non avevo donbe o relazioni.


----------



## Minerva (8 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> Ah. A scanso di equivoci. Quando avevo 22 anni sono andato con una prostituta. Anche una bella ragazza, decisamente. Mai piú successo. Sono cresciuto nel frattempo e infatti non ne ho mai usufruito nonostante anche lunghi periodi in cui non avevo donbe o relazioni.


 sole ora è la tua donba?


----------



## free (8 Maggio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Capisco. Quel che cerco di dire è: in caso ipotetico di estremo bisogno dei figli io, donna che ha sempre sostenuto certi principi e certi valori, agendo in nome di essi e giudicando pure le mie azioni buone perché attinenti a tali valori ( coerenza)  non mi sentirei affatto costretta a fare nulla di più di ciò che è in mio potere fare, tantomeno prostituirmi. Soprattutto se la considero un'azione riprovevole.
> Per questo dico: attenzione a sputare per aria quando non c'è bisogno di farlo.



ma allora questo caso ipotetico poi prevede che cessato il momento di estremo bisogno si smetta, oppure si continui perchè si scopre che aprendo le gambe si guadagna tanto e "facilmente" ed è un bel "lavoro" in cui si decide tutto in ampia libertà? 

però non dimentichiamo che la ragazza che è stata uccisa a firenze aveva due figli (il padre dov'è?) ed è andata con l'assassino, che a quanto pare diceva già prima di voler legare le donne, quindi è ipotizzabile che abbia rischiato solo per bisogno di soldi coniugato con la spesso falsa prospettiva di migliorare la propria vita, e non per tutte le altre cazzate che sono state scritte sulla libera scelta, ovvero che è meglio che andare a mangiare con i figli alla caritas per es., e poveretta le è andata malissimo


----------



## sienne (8 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Bisogna mettere dei punti fermi però.
> 
> Per me la prima e fondamentale domanda alla quale bisogna rispondere è solo una:
> 
> E ammissibile, a prescindere dalla nostra ____________ (mettete quello che volete al posto dei trattini), l'esistenza di persone che hanno rapporto col proprio corpo completamente diverso dal nostro e che quindi sono in grado di compiere azioni che noi invece non riusciremmo mai a fare ?



Ciao

certo. Già solo per il semplice fatto, che esiste. E se esiste, vuol dire, che è così. 
E per rispondere a ciò, basta prendere in considerazione coloro che lo fanno, 
senza uno sfondo di costrizione, qualunque essa sia (intendo anche situazione). 
C´è chi ama i soldi più di tutto. È una cosa che si osserva di continuo, non solo
nell´ambito della prostituzione (parlando di coloro che lo fanno, per il guadango). 
Se questo è da ritenere spregievole, allora abbiamo 3/4 della società che è così. 
Quanti non si svendono in vari modi, per i soldi ... 


sienne


----------



## free (8 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Bisogna mettere dei punti fermi però.
> 
> Per me la prima e fondamentale domanda alla quale bisogna rispondere è solo una:
> 
> E ammissibile, a prescindere dalla nostra ____________ (mettete quello che volete al posto dei trattini), l'esistenza di persone che hanno rapporto col proprio corpo completamente diverso dal nostro e che quindi sono in grado di compiere azioni che noi invece non riusciremmo mai a fare ?



ma non è affatto così, hai dimenticato i soldi, mica c'è prostituzione senza denaro...
io ad es. nella vita reale ho sempre difeso le persone single che hanno tante avventure, ma è una cosa completamente diversa...e libera


----------



## Brunetta (8 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Bisogna mettere dei punti fermi però.
> 
> Per me la prima e fondamentale domanda alla quale bisogna rispondere è solo una:
> 
> E ammissibile, a prescindere dalla nostra ____________ (mettete quello che volete al posto dei trattini), l'esistenza di persone che hanno rapporto col proprio corpo completamente diverso dal nostro e che quindi sono in grado di compiere azioni che noi invece non riusciremmo mai a fare ?


Altroché! Ci sono gli stupratori, i pedofili, i torturatori che compiono azioni crudeli nei confronti di altri e ci sono autolesionisti che le compiono contro loro stessi.
Questo cambia il fatto di considerare questi atti "non desiderabili"?


----------



## @lex (8 Maggio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Sì, molto significativo.
> 
> In effetti è stato spiegato ampiamente da tubarao che tubarao stesso è un morto di figa che adora fare turismo sessuale e scopa con donne sposate come me perché non le deve pagare.
> A me piace essere trattata da puttana e non devono neanche pagarmi.
> ...


Vedo che ti é saltata la mosca al naso. Mai detto do puttane o turismo aessuale. Mi stai congondendo con spider. Nessun confronto civile quindi. Sei andata sul personale. Io non l'ho fayto. Né con te né con luo. Tu si. Evidentemente il confronto civile non ci puó essere. E per significativonon intendevo quello che penso tu e vistp questa risposta la tua malafede é evidente. Giustamente perché io brunetta e sole ti stoamo sul cazxo mentreinerva che tieni fuori no. Alla facvia fella trasparenza


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma allora questo caso ipotetico poi prevede che cessato il momento di estremo bisogno si smetta, oppure si continui perchè si scopre che aprendo le gambe si guadagna tanto e "facilmente" ed è un bel "lavoro" in cui si decide tutto in ampia libertà?
> 
> però non dimentichiamo che la ragazza che è stata uccisa a firenze aveva due figli (il padre dov'è?) ed è andata con l'assassino, che a quanto pare diceva già prima di voler legare le donne, quindi è ipotizzabile che abbia rischiato solo per bisogno di soldi coniugato con la spesso falsa prospettiva di migliorare la propria vita, e non per tutte le altre cazzate che sono state scritte sulla libera scelta, ovvero che è meglio che andare a mangiare con i figli alla caritas per es., e poveretta le è andata malissimo


Non saprei, non ci avevo pensato.
A proposito, tu sei veramente un pozzo di scienza quando si parla di fisco. Io che sono ignorante in materia ti leggo con molto interesse.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> Vedo che ti é saltata la mosca al naso. Mai detto do puttane o turismo aessuale. Mi stai congondendo con spider. Nessun confronto civile quindi. Sei andata sul personale. Io non l'ho fayto. Né con te né con luo. Tu si. Evidentemente il confronto civile non ci puó essere. E per significativonon intendevo quello che penso tu e vistp questa risposta la tua malafede é evidente. Giustamente perché io brunetta e sole ti stoamo sul cazxo mentreinerva che tieni fuori no. Alla facvia fella trasparenza


Guarda che sei fuori strada. Nessuna mosca al naso. Ti spiegavo solo da che presupposti puoi partire quando parli con me: non mi fingo ciò che non sono.


----------



## Nicka (8 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Bisogna mettere dei punti fermi però.
> 
> Per me la prima e fondamentale domanda alla quale bisogna rispondere è solo una:
> 
> E ammissibile, a prescindere dalla nostra ____________ (mettete quello che volete al posto dei trattini), l'esistenza di persone che hanno rapporto col proprio corpo completamente diverso dal nostro e che quindi sono in grado di compiere azioni che noi invece non riusciremmo mai a fare ?


Ammissibilissimo.
Mi rendo conto che in alcuni casi, per alcune sensibilità, si possa cadere in biasimo...ma la risposta è quella che ho dato. Ho come la sensazione però che questo non sia messo in discussione...


----------



## Minerva (8 Maggio 2014)

comunque vi stimo perché riuscite tutti a stare sul pezzo con coerenza,
io dopo un po' tendo a distrarmi e a mollare il colpo.
anche perchè mi accorgo di dire sempre le stesse cose senza efficacia alcuna .
il rischio di questi tred (interessanti) è che i concetti si stravolgano partendo in un modo mescolandosi poi fra pareri vari che ti fanno perdere quello tuo personale e specifico .
e ricominci
è come parlare in un salotto dove tutti lo fanno contemporaneamente


----------



## Brunetta (8 Maggio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Sì, molto significativo.
> 
> In effetti è stato spiegato ampiamente da tubarao che tubarao stesso è un morto di figa che adora fare turismo sessuale e scopa con donne sposate come me perché non le deve pagare.
> A me piace essere trattata da puttana e non devono neanche pagarmi.
> ...


No della tassazione no, se n'è parlato in abbondanza.
Come educare e formare atteggiamenti mentali lo trovo interessante.
Per me è utile capire le ragioni che portano a usufruirne.
Trattandosi di milioni di uomini e poche migliaia di donne, penso siano motivazioni diverse.

Ma allora la tua dichiarazione di prima era una provocazione sarcastica?


----------



## @lex (8 Maggio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Guarda che sei fuori strada. Nessuna mosca al naso. Ti spiegavo solo da che presupposti puoi partire quando parli con me: non mi fingo ciò che non sono.


Scusa ti ho scritto che fingi? Mi spiegho perche parli di fingersi chi non si è?
Lo so che nom risponderai. Nemmeno io mi fingo cho non sono. E soprattutto non inganno nessuno


----------



## Brunetta (8 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> comunque vi stimo perché riuscite tutti a stare sul pezzo con coerenza,
> io dopo un po' tendo a distrarmi e a mollare il colpo.
> anche perchè mi accorgo di dire sempre le stesse cose senza efficacia alcuna .
> il rischio di questi tred (interessanti) è che i concetti si stravolgano partendo in un modo mescolandosi poi fra pareri vari che ti fanno perdere quello tuo personale e specifico .
> ...


No. Il rischio è di parlare come in un talk show politico in cui ci si avviluppa per cercare di prevalere e non per comprendere.


----------



## Minerva (8 Maggio 2014)

:unhappy:che modi





Brunetta ha detto:


> *No*. Il rischio è di parlare come in un talk show politico in cui ci si avviluppa per cercare di prevalere e non per comprendere.


----------



## Nobody (8 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No. Il rischio è di parlare come in un talk show politico in cui ci si avviluppa per cercare di prevalere e non per comprendere.


è vero.


----------



## Tubarao (8 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Altroché! Ci sono gli stupratori, i pedofili, i torturatori che compiono azioni crudeli nei confronti di altri e ci sono autolesionisti che le compiono contro loro stessi.
> Questo cambia il fatto di considerare questi atti "non desiderabili"?


Non eri tu quella che diceva che non bisogna sempre cercare l'esempio peggiore ??

Comunque, non divaghiamo.

Visto che avete tutti risposto in modo affermativo alla domanda di prima, la circostanzio.

E' ammissibile la presenza di persone che riescono a usare il proprio corpo per guadagnare senza provare schifo quando sopra e dentro di loro ci sono uomini che non corrispondo al loro ideale di uomo ?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No della tassazione no, se n'è parlato in abbondanza.
> Come educare e formare atteggiamenti mentali lo trovo interessante.
> Per me è utile capire le ragioni che portano a usufruirne.
> Trattandosi di milioni di uomini e poche migliaia di donne, penso siano motivazioni diverse.
> ...



no, l'ho spiegato tempo fa ad annablume mentre si parlava di sicurezza sanitaria legata al sesso.
con chi voglio io  e nella misura che ritengo opportuna mi piace a basta, che c'è da dire?
regali e soldi in cambio di.


----------



## Nobody (8 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Non eri tu quella che diceva che non bisogna sempre cercare l'esempio peggiore ??
> 
> Comunque, non divaghiamo.
> 
> ...


Certo che è ammissibile.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> Scusa ti ho scritto che fingi? Mi spiegho perche parli di fingersi chi non si è?
> Lo so che nom risponderai. Nemmeno io mi fingo cho non sono. E soprattutto non inganno nessuno


e invece ti rispondo ben volentieri.
ho esposto una mia sensazione mettendo nomi e cognomi proprio perché a volte mi si è contestato di essere generica nei riferimenti.
nel mio modo di vedere brunetta e sole appesantiscono la discussione nel modo in cui ho spiegato: e questo lo dico NON  perché mi stanno sui coglioni, ma perché la sensazione che mi danno è quella.
detto questo: dai due post che hai scritto quello che parte prevenuto nei miei confronti mi sembri tu.

e ho parlato di fingersi chi non si è esclusivamente riguardo a me: non penso dovresti sentirti chiamato in causa.


----------



## Tubarao (8 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> Certo che è ammissibile.


E allora ecco spiegato il Puttanesimo. 

Come ogni attività sulla terra e nella storia, alcuni possono farla e alcuni no.

Non tutte le donne possono fare le prostitute 
Non tutti gli uomini possono fare i calciatori
Non tutti gli essere umani possono essere astrofisici.
Non tutti gli essere umani possono essere intelligenti quanto me 


Potete chiudere il thread.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Non eri tu quella che diceva che *non bisogna sempre cercare l'esempio peggiore *??
> 
> Comunque, non divaghiamo.
> 
> ...


No dicevo che non si fa una gara al peggio nel senso che in opposizione al prostituirsi erano state indicate cose peggiori, fino alla morte.
In questo caso ho solo indicato cose che sono usualmente considerate lontane dal modo di sentire di quasi tutti.
Non è chiarissima la descrizione come espressa. Comunque penso che esistano come esistono (non è una definizione delle prostitute) che non provano sentimenti di empatia.
Non vedo come questo incida nella discussione.
Non cambia il fatto che si tratti di un'attività generalmente non gradita e che, secondo il mio giudizio, non è la prima scelta dei più, neanche la 100esima per moltissimi e perfino nemmeno l'ultima scelta per alcuni.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Maggio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> no, l'ho spiegato tempo fa ad annablume mentre si parlava di sicurezza sanitaria legata al sesso.
> con chi voglio io  e nella misura che ritengo opportuna mi piace a basta, che c'è da dire?
> regali e soldi in cambio di.


Non lo ricordo.
Con chi vuoi tu cosa? Far sesso? Non vedo l'originalità.
Far sesso con chi scegli e ricevere denaro?
Supponendo che tu non abbia necessità di denaro questo assume per te quale significato?
Ti dà un senso di potere o di valore (o disvalore) ?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No della tassazione no, se n'è parlato in abbondanza.
> *Come educare e formare atteggiamenti mentali lo trovo interessante.*
> Per me è utile capire le ragioni che portano a usufruirne.
> Trattandosi di milioni di uomini e poche migliaia di donne, penso siano motivazioni diverse.
> ...



ecco, anch'io.
tu hai molta autorità in materia, per cui leggerò volentieri le tue riflessioni quando si presenteranno.


----------



## Nobody (8 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *No dicevo che non si fa una gara al peggio nel senso che in opposizione al prostituirsi erano state indicate cose peggiori, fino alla morte.*
> *In questo caso ho solo indicato cose che sono usualmente considerate lontane dal modo di sentire di quasi tutti.*
> Non è chiarissima la descrizione come espressa. Comunque penso che esistano come esistono (non è una definizione delle prostitute) che non provano sentimenti di empatia.
> Non vedo come questo incida nella discussione.
> Non cambia il fatto che si tratti di un'attività generalmente non gradita e che, secondo il mio giudizio, non è la prima scelta dei più, neanche la 100esima per moltissimi e perfino nemmeno l'ultima scelta per alcuni.


Se l'hai vista come una gara al peggio, allora hai capito poco... e mi meraviglia possa pensare questo, visto che un po' mi conosci.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Maggio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> e invece ti rispondo ben volentieri.
> ho esposto una mia sensazione mettendo nomi e cognomi proprio perché a volte mi si è contestato di essere generica nei riferimenti.
> nel mio modo di vedere brunetta e sole appesantiscono la discussione nel modo in cui ho spiegato: e questo lo dico NON  perché mi stanno sui coglioni, ma perché la sensazione che mi danno è quella.
> detto questo: dai due post che hai scritto quello che parte prevenuto nei miei confronti mi sembri tu.
> ...


Non ho capito però.
Cosa (di quel che dico io, non Sole o Pincopallina) appesantisce la discussione?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non lo ricordo.
> Con chi vuoi tu cosa? Far sesso? Non vedo l'originalità.
> Far sesso con chi scegli e ricevere denaro?
> Supponendo che tu non abbia necessità di denaro *questo assume per te quale significato*?
> Ti dà un senso di potere o di valore (o disvalore) ?



non me lo chiedo proprio. è una cosa molto piacevole in alcune circostanze pensare che l'uomo con cui fai sesso per scelta di entrambi potrebbe arrivare a pagarti pur di farlo con te.


----------



## Tubarao (8 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No dicevo che non si fa una gara al peggio nel senso che in opposizione al prostituirsi erano state indicate cose peggiori, fino alla morte.
> In questo caso ho solo indicato cose che sono usualmente considerate lontane dal modo di sentire di quasi tutti.
> Non è chiarissima la descrizione come espressa. Comunque penso che esistano come esistono (non è una definizione delle prostitute) che non provano sentimenti di empatia.
> Non vedo come questo incida nella discussione.
> Non cambia il fatto che si tratti di un'attività generalmente non gradita e che, secondo il mio giudizio, non è la prima scelta dei più, neanche la 100esima per moltissimi e perfino nemmeno l'ultima scelta per alcuni.


Mi basta che sia la prima per una, una soltanto.


----------



## sienne (8 Maggio 2014)

Ciao

però, non capisco dove si voglia arrivare. 
Le motivazioni che possono spingere alla prostituzione,
sono talmente tante, quanti si prostitiuiscono. 
Da situazioni disperate, fino all´amore per i soldi,
fino a certi motivi di ribalta ecc. Ed è un fenomeno,
che esiste ovunque. E la capacità di svolgerlo, 
sarà anche differente da soggetto a soggetto. 

Rimane però, che vivono all`ombra ... 


sienne


----------



## Ultimo (8 Maggio 2014)

*Si*

Sicuramente qua dentro le menti sono brillanti, aperte. 

Ed io un povero coglione che cerca di starvi dietro nei discorsi, di apprendere, di capire, di aprirmi e di andare oltre, cercando appunto di forumizarmi. Stavo scordando una cosa molto importante, sempre vado OT. Un'altra cosa stavo dimenticando, tutte le volte che sono andato OT è PERCHè non avete capito una beata minchia nè di me nè della vita ma soltanto capaci di forumizzarvi e scrivere belle parole, ma vuote nella realtà.

Avete presente una madre che fa la puttana per poco tempo? Si quella madre che deve sfamare dei figli che sono anche di un padre che che minchia di fine abbia fatto lo sa soltanto Dio e la sua coscienza di bastardo.
Avete presente sempre quella madre che per sfamare i figli nuovamente deve prostituirsi ma stavolta si cerca l'amante per non violare il corpo e l'anima ancor di più di come lo ha già violato?

Si, quella madre è mia madre che ha tentato anche il suicidio.

Ora vedete di smetterla di scrivere minchiate perchè oltre il danno c'è pure la beffa di quei figli rossi in viso e paurosi di uscire di casa per la vergogna. Ma voi che minchia ne sapete? che minchia ne sapete di quelle donne sfruttate? che minchia ne sapete se si sono abituate? 

Voi sapete soltanto scrivere paroloni, e ripeto a dire mai direste alle vostre figlie di fare la puttana perchè si guadagna bene.   legalizzando la prostituzione si risolve una situazione, si rende legale l'illegale che si andrà a crearecome in qualsiasi attività, e di sicuro chi andrà a legalizzarsi per scegliere laprofessione di prostituta oltre ad avere sicuramente dietro o dei figli o chissà quali bastardi che la costringono stavolta legalmente avrà anche quella motivazione assolutamente non voluta che la costringe a prostituirsi. 



FINE OT.


----------



## Minerva (8 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E allora ecco spiegato il Puttanesimo.
> 
> Come ogni attività sulla terra e nella storia, alcuni possono farla e alcuni no.
> 
> ...


non è pensabile fare questo   tipo di paragoni
per fare la prostituta occorre solo volerlo poi il mercato magari decide di quale genere e che importo potrai chiedere.
tutte le altre attività oltre alla dichiarata volontà necessitano di capacità fisiche ed intellettuali notevoli


----------



## Tubarao (8 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> non è pensabile fare questo   tipo di paragoni
> per fare la prostituta occorre solo volerlo poi il mercato magari decide di quale genere e che importo potrai chiedere.
> tutte le altre attività oltre ala dichiarata volontà necessitano *di capacità fisiche ed intellettuali *notevoli


Abbiamo appena appurato che anche per fare la prostituta servono determinate caratteristiche fisiche che non tutti possono avere.

Abbiamo dichiarato ammissibile che possano esistere donne che riescano a fare sesso con uomini che non gli piacciono senza provare schifo. Se questa non è una capacità fisica e/o mentale, spiegatemi cos'è.


----------



## Minerva (8 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> *Abbiamo appena appurato che anche per fare la prostituta servono determinate caratteristiche fisiche che non tutti possono avere.
> *
> Abbiamo dichiarato ammissibile che possano esistere donne che riescano a fare sesso con uomini che non gli piacciono senza provare schifo. Se questa non è una capacità fisica e/o mentale, spiegatemi cos'è.


dici?
non direi dando un'occhiata ai bordi delle strade.
no, non è una capacità . si chiama pelo sullo stomaco e a volte disperazione


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Abbiamo appena appurato *che anche per fare la prostituta servono determinate caratteristiche fisiche che non tutti possono avere.
> 
> *Abbiamo dichiarato ammissibile che possano esistere donne che riescano a fare sesso con uomini che non gli piacciono senza provare schifo. Se questa non è una capacità fisica e/o mentale, spiegatemi cos'è.


Io sollevo un'eccezione. Mica vero. Dipende. Sarà che la bellezza è soggettiva, eh?


----------



## Minerva (8 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io sollevo un'eccezione. Mica vero. Dipende. Sarà che la bellezza è soggettiva, eh?


non sono tutte escort, nei carrugi ci sono anziane con la pancia che si prostituiscono


----------



## zanna (8 Maggio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sicuramente qua dentro le menti sono brillanti, aperte.
> 
> Ed io un povero coglione che cerca di starvi dietro nei discorsi, di apprendere, di capire, di aprirmi e di andare oltre, cercando appunto di forumizarmi. Stavo scordando una cosa molto importante, sempre vado OT. Un'altra cosa stavo dimenticando, tutte le volte che sono andato OT è PERCHè non avete capito una beata minchia nè di me nè della vita ma soltanto capaci di forumizzarvi e scrivere belle parole, ma vuote nella realtà.
> 
> ...


:amici:


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> non sono tutte escort, nei carrugi ci sono anziane con la pancia che si prostituiscono


Io ne vedo tutti i giorni una da anni... e devo ancora capire se effettivamente sia unA. Eppure...


----------



## Tubarao (8 Maggio 2014)

Avete vinto. 

M'avete preso per stanchezza.

Sinceramente.


Sono due giorni, due giorni che si parla di determinate circostanze, e ogni volta puntualmente ve ne riuscite con la storia della disperazione, della costrizione, etc etc.

Mai giocare a tresette con voi. Mai.


----------



## Caciottina (8 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> non è pensabile fare questo   tipo di paragoni
> per fare la prostituta occorre solo volerlo poi il mercato magari decide di quale genere e che importo potrai chiedere.
> tutte le altre attività oltre alla dichiarata volontà necessitano di capacità fisiche ed intellettuali notevoli


scusa, secondo te, per fare il calciatore o la velina, ma anche il pittore, o anche il cantante servono doti intellettuali notevoli?
ah non lo sapevo....


----------



## zanna (8 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Avete vinto.
> 
> M'avete preso per stanchezza.
> 
> ...


Potresti provare a chi fa meno


----------



## Caciottina (8 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Avete vinto.
> 
> M'avete preso per stanchezza.
> 
> ...


ma come....arrivo io e ti arrendi tu? passami sto testimone va...


----------



## Minerva (8 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Avete vinto.
> 
> *M'avete preso per stanchezza.
> *
> ...


no, per evidenza.
concordo che sia una scelta (discutibile per me, non per altri)
ma non ti posso far passare di equiparare una margherita hack ad una prostituta 
ed è anche evidente che 
la bellezza non è il requisito assoluto per poter prostituirsi ameno che tunon stia parlandoesclusivamente di escort, dimenticandoil lato sofferto e vero della prostituzione


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (8 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Abbiamo appena appurato che anche per fare la prostituta servono determinate caratteristiche fisiche che non tutti possono avere.
> 
> Abbiamo dichiarato ammissibile che possano esistere *donne che riescano a fare sesso con uomini che non gli piacciono senza provare schifo. Se questa non è una capacità fisica e/o mentale, spiegatemi cos'è.*


*
*
non provare schifo non vuol dire necessariamente provare piacere. È quello che sto cercando di dire da ieri. Non credo che sia possibile per una donna provare piacere scopando con chiunque indistintamente. Ogni uomo é diverso, ogni scopata diversa... Ci sono uomini che ti usano proprio come sfogacazzi. In quei casi mi pare improbabile che la donna provi piacere fisico


----------



## Minerva (8 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> scusa, secondo te, per fare il calciatore o la velina, ma anche il pittore, o anche il cantante servono doti intellettuali notevoli?
> ah non lo sapevo....


servono doti fisiche e specifiche e mentalità per arrivare a certe mete, l'artista poi....
ma dovevo davvero rispondere?


----------



## Tubarao (8 Maggio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> [/B]
> non provare schifo non vuol dire necessariamente provare piacere. È quello che sto cercando di dire da ieri. Non credo che sia possibile per una donna provare piacere scopando con chiunque indistintamente. Ogni uomo é diverso, ogni scopata diversa... Ci sono uomini che ti usano proprio come sfogacazzi. In quei casi mi pare improbabile che la donna provi piacere fisico


Ma è una prostituta. Non deve PER FORZA provare piacere. Lavora. Abbiamo, pochi post fa, dato per ammissibile l'esistenza di esseri umani che riescono a fare sesso con chiunque senza necessariamente provare schifo o disgusto quando lo fanno con persone che non gli aggradano.

SE NON E' UNA CARATTERISTICA FISICA E/O MENTALE QUESTA DITEMI VOI CHE CAZZO E'.


----------



## Minerva (8 Maggio 2014)

ma le avete mai viste le ragazze che ha sempre avuto lapo?
e vi ricordate "patrizia"?
e la prostituta di hugh grant com'era?


----------



## Minerva (8 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma è una prostituta. Non deve PER FORZA provare piacere. Lavora. Abbiamo, pochi post fa, dato per ammissibile l'esistenza di esseri umani che riescono a* fare sesso con chiunque senza necessariamente provare schifo o disgusto quando lo fanno con persone che non gli aggradano.*
> 
> SE NON E' UNA CARATTERISTICA FISICA E/O MENTALE QUESTA DITEMI VOI CHE CAZZO E'.


riscrivo :
p e l o su l l o  s t o m a c o .
ma poi che ne sai tu di quante volte lo provino?


----------



## oscuro (8 Maggio 2014)

*Clem*



Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> [/B]
> non provare schifo non vuol dire necessariamente provare piacere. È quello che sto cercando di dire da ieri. Non credo che sia possibile per una donna provare piacere scopando con chiunque indistintamente. Ogni uomo é diverso, ogni scopata diversa... Ci sono uomini che ti usano proprio come sfogacazzi. In quei casi mi pare improbabile che la donna provi piacere fisico


Perfetto condivido.Mi sono sempre chiesto cosa possa provare una donna a prendere una barca di cazzi in poche ore,piacere?fastidio?indifferenza?La sera torni a casa con le chiappe sbrindellate,ed il portafogli gonfio,ma il gioco vale la candela senza piacere?


----------



## contepinceton (8 Maggio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ma che stronzata. E allora noi donne? Io di sicuro non pago un uomo per scoparmi


Ma magari potresti considerare l'ipotesi di pagarlo
se lui ti andasse a genio e a lui tu piacessi
( cosa fondamentale)

e lui fosse uno specialista
in quello che sono i tuoi desideri no?

Esempio non ti darò niente per scoparmi, anzi non mi scopi manco per niente,
ma devi passare il pomeriggio ad accarezzarmi.

Se un uomo paga una prostituta
è per fare quello che vuole lui e come lo vuole lui.

Cioè io non compero te stessa
ma le tue prestazioni...

Il guaio è appunto che sono prestazioni insomma particolari...

Altrimenti è come dire che le donne pagano un ginecologo per farsi menare la mona...
E non è affatto così.

Infatti da quel che ho letto in materia di gigolò...
Le clienti non cercano proprio un ciccio eh?

Ma sto stramaledetto contorno del menga...

Pensaci bene
Un conto è avere un uomo infoiatissimo che cerca di infilartelo su...

Un conto un uomo che il suo compito è quello di farti sentire speciale e desiderata...

Non penso che ci sia un uomo che paga una prostituta per sentirsi desiderato...
Anzi, lui per primo, sa che lei non lo desidera...

Ma che lei desidera i suoi soldi no?

Il concetto è...dato che ti ho pagata ho diritto di scoparti come piace a me.

Non a caso nel concordare le cose...
Si specifica o il tempo o gli orgasmi eh?

Altrimenti come dice el ciosoto, cani i to morti...la me ga fato venier suito!

Non a caso il cliente
paga prima...eheheheheeheh...

E se vieni in men che non si fica
resti lì a boca suta...

Lavoro finito.


----------



## Tubarao (8 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma è una prostituta. Non deve PER FORZA provare piacere. Lavora. Abbiamo, pochi post fa, dato per ammissibile l'esistenza di esseri umani che riescono a fare sesso con chiunque senza necessariamente provare schifo o disgusto quando lo fanno con persone che non gli aggradano.
> 
> SE NON E' UNA CARATTERISTICA FISICA E/O MENTALE QUESTA DITEMI VOI CHE CAZZO E'.


Poi uno si chiede perché a Galileo gli giravano i coglioni, oltre che i pianeti.


----------



## Caciottina (8 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> servono doti fisiche e specifiche e mentalità per arrivare a certe mete, l'artista poi....
> ma dovevo davvero rispondere?


ma minerva, guarda che per fare un quadro non ti serve altro che la fantasia.....ma che pensi che davvero per diventare Pollock devi andare a fare le belle arti, la ccademia, i master .....
ma cosa? mio padre era un pittore affermatissimo in italia, non posso farne il nome per ovvi motivi, ma sono abbastanza sicura che magari lo consoci anche....
si e' fermato alla terza media sai? ha preferito fare figli in giro.....
era molto intelligente si e anche colto, ma ne l intelligenza ne la cultura gli sono serviti per nessuno dei suoi quadri....bastava l ispirazione.....
si va bene certo che per fare il calciatore servono doti fisiche. io ti ho chiesto di doti intellettuali.....


----------



## Simy (8 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Poi uno si chiede perché a Galileo gli giravano i coglioni, oltre che i pianeti.


:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Tubarao (8 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> riscrivo :
> *p e l o su l l o  s t o m a c o *.
> ma poi che ne sai tu di quante volte lo provino?


Che è un modo di definire cosa ? Un'attitudine mentale......credo.

Tu non ce l'hai. 
Io non ce l'ho.
Alcuni ce l'hanno e POSSONO prostituirsi.


----------



## contepinceton (8 Maggio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> [/B]
> non provare schifo non vuol dire necessariamente provare piacere. È quello che sto cercando di dire da ieri. Non credo che sia possibile per una donna provare piacere scopando con chiunque indistintamente. Ogni uomo é diverso, ogni scopata diversa... Ci sono uomini che ti usano proprio come sfogacazzi. In quei casi mi pare improbabile che la donna provi piacere fisico


Ho reperito solo questo tipo di piacere psicologico.
E' disposto a pagarmi quel che voglio io, pur che io gliela molli.
Dunque valgo.

Ricorda comunque che si concorda prima.


----------



## contepinceton (8 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Che è un modo di definire cosa ? Un'attitudine mentale......credo.
> 
> Tu non ce l'hai.
> Io non ce l'ho.
> Alcuni ce l'hanno e POSSONO prostituirsi.


Come altre per dire
Non hanno la puzza sotto il naso no?

Si dice che l'essere umano si adatti a tutto...
si dice...

Ecco Minerva avrà lo stomaco depilato
ma la puzzetta sotto il naso no?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (8 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma è una prostituta. Non deve PER FORZA provare piacere. Lavora. Abbiamo, pochi post fa, dato per ammissibile l'esistenza di esseri umani che riescono a fare sesso con chiunque senza necessariamente provare schifo o disgusto quando lo fanno con persone che non gli aggradano.
> 
> SE NON E' UNA CARATTERISTICA FISICA E/O MENTALE QUESTA DITEMI VOI CHE CAZZO E'.



Scusa ma io sto ancora ragionando su qualche post di ieri in cui si diceva "ma se a una piace tanto scopare perché non farsi pagare per farlo?". Io sto ancora discutendo sul "piacere" che una donna possa provare a farsi scopare da persone con cui non esiste nessun feeling o altro e trattasi semplicemente di prestazione in cambio di soldi. Quindi se ci può stare che non provi schifo (magari ci ha fatto il callo) dubito comunque fortemente che possa provare piacere sempre. Magari qualche volta, ma non sempre


----------



## Minerva (8 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Che è un modo di definire cosa ? Un'attitudine mentale......credo.
> 
> Tu non ce l'hai.
> Io non ce l'ho.
> Alcuni ce l'hanno e POSSONO prostituirsi.


certo che possono.
ma (per me)non è un'attitudine ,che è cosa elevata, bensì un compromesso con la propria coscienza


----------



## sienne (8 Maggio 2014)

Ciao 

peli o non peli sullo stomaco,
situazioni o non situazioni difficili,
una cosa rimane alla fine: lo stigma. 
Insopportabile, scusate ... 
E lo stigma, colpisce chi si prostituisce ... 
E non tutto il resto ... 

sienne


----------



## Minerva (8 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma minerva, guarda che per fare un quadro non ti serve altro che la fantasia.....ma che pensi che davvero per diventare Pollock devi andare a fare le belle arti, la ccademia, i master .....
> ma cosa? mio padre era un pittore affermatissimo in italia, non posso farne il nome per ovvi motivi, ma sono abbastanza sicura che magari lo consoci anche....
> si e' fermato alla terza media sai? ha preferito fare figli in giro.....
> era molto intelligente si e anche colto, ma ne l intelligenza ne la cultura gli sono serviti per nessuno dei suoi quadri....bastava l ispirazione.....
> si va bene certo che per fare il calciatore servono doti fisiche. io ti ho chiesto di doti intellettuali.....


se leggo tutto mi viene l'ulcera, lo so .
non gliela faccio


----------



## oscuro (8 Maggio 2014)

*Clem*



Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Scusa ma io sto ancora ragionando su qualche post di ieri in cui si diceva "ma se a una piace tanto scopare perché non farsi pagare per farlo?". Io sto ancora discutendo sul "piacere" che una donna possa provare a farsi scopare da persone con cui non esiste nessun feeling o altro e trattasi semplicemente di prestazione in cambio di soldi. Quindi se ci può stare che non provi schifo (magari ci ha fatto il callo) dubito comunque fortemente che possa provare piacere sempre. Magari qualche volta, ma non sempre


Una puttana mi rispose così:ci si abitua a tutto......!


----------



## Caciottina (8 Maggio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Scusa ma io sto ancora ragionando su qualche post di ieri in cui si diceva "ma se a una piace tanto scopare perché non farsi pagare per farlo?". Io sto ancora discutendo sul "piacere" che una donna possa provare a farsi scopare da persone con cui non esiste nessun feeling o altro e trattasi semplicemente di prestazione in cambio di soldi. Quindi se ci può stare che non provi schifo (magari ci ha fatto il callo) dubito comunque fortemente che possa provare piacere sempre. Magari qualche volta, ma non sempre


senti Clem, mo vabbe che vabbe, ma se ad una donna facese cosi taklemnbte schifo pensi che contionuerebbe a farlo? eddai..... 
va bene che fa schifo a te, anche poi ammetti di aver fatto sesso con uno che non ti piace.....
ma magari ad altre no....ma che e'.....
mica abbiamo tutti gli stessi livelli di sopportazione.....

inoltre si, se a me scoprae piacesse cosi tanto e volessi essere single a vita, ma certo che lo farei, mica con tutti pero....mi sceglierei quei 2 o 3 la settimana, belli, ricchi, che mi piacciono, mi entrano quei 2000 euri la settimana e siamo tutti contenti.....non vedo davvero lo sconvoglimento.,...
cioe' ci sono donne che hanno piu amanti, e li vedono niente popo' di meno che tutti i giorni.....mo la differenza sta che mi dai i soldi per scopare? m ava benissimooooo.....non pfaccio male a nessuno, non uccido, non mi drogo, non ti minaccio, do ut des.....

sto provando a ragionare da escort


----------



## Caciottina (8 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> se leggo tutto mi viene l'ulcera, lo so .
> non gliela faccio


e allora fai un po quel che vuoi, non leggere e risparmiati l ulcera, ciao


----------



## Tubarao (8 Maggio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Scusa ma io sto ancora ragionando su qualche post di ieri in cui si diceva "ma se a una piace tanto scopare perché non farsi pagare per farlo?". Io sto ancora discutendo sul "piacere" che una donna possa provare a farsi scopare da persone con cui non esiste nessun feeling o altro e trattasi semplicemente di prestazione in cambio di soldi. Quindi se ci può stare che non provi schifo (magari ci ha fatto il callo) dubito comunque fortemente che possa provare piacere sempre. Magari qualche volta, ma non sempre


Tu sei venuta tutte le volte che hai scopato ? 

Sapete la differenza fra un dottore in matematica, uno in fisica, e uno in economia ? 

Se chiedi il risultato di 2 + 2 al primo ti risponderà: 4
Se chiedi il risultato di 2 + 2 al secondo ti risponderà: circa 4 (i fisici e le loro misurazioni con i decimali)
Se chiedi il risultato di 2 + 2 al terzo ti risponderà: dimmi quanto vuoi che faccia che troviamo il modo di farlo venire.


Tutti alla Bocconi avete studiato.


----------



## gas (8 Maggio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Una puttana mi rispose così:ci si abitua a tutto......!


poveraccia


----------



## gas (8 Maggio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io sono in lista per giocare


NO


----------



## oscuro (8 Maggio 2014)

*GAs*



gas ha detto:


> poveraccia


pensaci un attimo.é una grande verità....!


----------



## gas (8 Maggio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> pensaci un attimo.é una grande verità....!


infatti, è proprio perchè è una verità che mi è uscita quell'esclamazione


----------



## Caciottina (8 Maggio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> pensaci un attimo.é una grande verità....!


si, nella vita ci si abitua davvero a tutto.....penso che (con tutto il rispetto per se stesse e per il mondo, quindi niente relazioni, niente prese per i fondelli, niente di niente, solo tu e il tuo lavoro) prendere cazzi dalla mattina alla sera non e' nulla se pensi che ci sono bambini che si abituano a non mangiare tutti i giorni.....o donne che ptrendono un sacco di botte tutti i giorni....
ti abitui a tuo padre che se ne va, ad una madre che non ti ha mai amato o coccolato o detto ti voglio bene, ti abitui alle botte, ti abitui a tutto nella vita....non sono certo i cazzi che ti sturbano


----------



## gas (8 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> si, nella vita ci si abitua davvero a tutto.....penso che (con tutto il rispetto per se stesse e per il mondo, quindi niente relazioni, niente prese per i fondelli, niente di niente, solo tu e il tuo lavoro) prendere cazzi dalla mattina alla sera non e' nulla se pensi che ci sono bambini che si abituano a non mangiare tutti i giorni.....o donne che ptrendono un sacco di botte tutti i giorni....
> ti abitui a tuo padre che se ne va, ad una madre che non ti ha mai amato o coccolato o detto ti voglio bene, ti abitui alle botte, ti abitui a tutto nella vita....non sono certo i cazzi che ti sturbano


anche i cazzi diventano un'abitudine?


----------



## Minerva (8 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> si, nella vita ci si abitua davvero a tutto.....penso che (con tutto il rispetto per se stesse e per il mondo, quindi niente relazioni, niente prese per i fondelli, niente di niente, solo tu e il tuo lavoro) prendere cazzi dalla mattina alla sera non e' nulla se pensi che ci sono bambini che si abituano a non mangiare tutti i giorni.....o donne che ptrendono un sacco di botte tutti i giorni....
> ti abitui a tuo padre che se ne va, ad una madre che non ti ha mai amato o coccolato o detto ti voglio bene, ti abitui alle botte, ti abitui a tutto nella vita....n*on sono certo i cazzi che ti sturbano*


non è il cazzo il problema ma la tua persona in vendita.cerca di comprendere il concetto fondamentale


----------



## Caciottina (8 Maggio 2014)

gas ha detto:


> anche i cazzi diventano un'abitudine?


a quanto pare per queste donne che si prostituiscono si.....e non vedo quale sia il problema se vivono la loro vita in modo rispettoso, senza ferire nessuno....
io non faccio la escort, non lo faro' mai nella vita perche le mie scelte sono altre, voglio altro e non impazzisco cosi tanto per il sesso.....io mi inventerei piu un lavoro di cucina se dovessi ritrovarmi senza soldi col culo per terra.....

ma se avessi scelto di fare la escort, ma chi siete voi (generico, non tu ed altri) per dire che non sono dignitosa, che sono terribile, che non ho rispetto del mio ciorpo e di me stessa e che ADDIRITTURA non ho un educazione sentimentale?


----------



## Caciottina (8 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> non è il cazzo il problema ma la tua persona in vendita.cerca di comprendere il concetto fondamentale


Minerva cerca di capire tu. 
Per me non e' nulla di cosi trascendentale vedere il proprio corpo, se si fa perche lo si vuole e non perche si e' obbligate....come te lo devo dire? 
e' inutile che continui con la pappardella dell educazione sentimentale...ieri mi hai ferita con quella cosa, perche io ho un grandissimo rispetto di me stessa e delle mie scelte, e so bene quali siano le mie priorita....tu hai sparato un giudizio cattivo e gratuito solo perche per me fare sesso in cambio di soldi (con le proprie condizioni) non e' assurdo ne meno dignitoso di lavorare in banca....


----------



## gas (8 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> a quanto pare per queste donne che si prostituiscono si.....e non vedo quale sia il problema se vivono la loro vita in modo rispettoso, senza ferire nessuno....
> io non faccio la escort, non lo faro' mai nella vita perche le mie scelte sono altre, voglio altro e non impazzisco cosi tanto per il sesso.....io mi inventerei piu un lavoro di cucina se dovessi ritrovarmi senza soldi col culo per terra.....
> 
> ma se avessi scelto di fare la escort, ma chi siete voi (generico, non tu ed altri) per dire che non sono dignitosa, che sono terribile, che non ho rispetto del mio ciorpo e di me stessa e che ADDIRITTURA non ho un educazione sentimentale?


credo che ci sia una certa diversità tra il vendere il proprio corpo o vendere il preparato di cucina o la maglia fatta a mano


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (8 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> senti Clem, mo vabbe che vabbe, ma se ad una donna facese cosi taklemnbte schifo pensi che contionuerebbe a farlo? eddai.....
> va bene che fa schifo a te, anche poi ammetti di aver fatto sesso con uno che non ti piace.....
> ma magari ad altre no....ma che e'.....
> mica abbiamo tutti gli stessi livelli di sopportazione.....
> ...


mi spiace ma a me viene una gran tristezza a leggere una ragazza giovane come te che ragiona così 

io ho studiato un sacco di anni, tanti, i miei genitori hanno speso un sacco di soldi per farmi studiare quello che volevo studiare, ho un dottorato di ricerca, ho pubblicato libri, eppure io non guadagnerò mai 2000 euro alla settimana e in generale nemmeno al mese (a parte alcuni mesi in cui arrotondo con lavoretti che faccio al computer la sera, per dire)

Ma se devo guadagnarmeli scopando con 2 o 3 alla settimana preferisco rimanere quello che sono. Non sono in mezzo a una strada, non sono povera, ho comunque un tetto sulla testa e posso permettermi di dare da mangiare ai miei figli e pure di andare in vacanza e in pizzeria. Certo mi piacerebbe avere una villa con piscina ma mi accontento così.

Ho scopato con uomini che mi piacevano e purtroppo anche con uomini che non mi piacevano e so bene che c'è un'enorme differenza tra le due cose


----------



## Simy (8 Maggio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> mi spiace ma a me viene una gran tristezza a leggere una ragazza giovane come te che ragiona così
> 
> io ho studiato un sacco di anni, tanti, i miei genitori hanno speso un sacco di soldi per farmi studiare quello che volevo studiare, ho un dottorato di ricerca, ho pubblicato libri, eppure io non guadagnerò mai 2000 euro alla settimana e in generale nemmeno al mese (a parte alcuni mesi in cui arrotondo con lavoretti che faccio al computer la sera, per dire)
> 
> ...


il verde è il mio


----------



## Caciottina (8 Maggio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> mi spiace ma a me viene una gran tristezza a leggere una ragazza giovane come te che ragiona così
> 
> io ho studiato un sacco di anni, tanti, i miei genitori hanno speso un sacco di soldi per farmi studiare quello che volevo studiare, ho un dottorato di ricerca, ho pubblicato libri, eppure io non guadagnerò mai 2000 euro alla settimana e in generale nemmeno al mese (a parte alcuni mesi in cui arrotondo con lavoretti che faccio al computer la sera, per dire)
> 
> ...


ma perche come ragiono?
cioe fammi capire, mentire tradire, pugnalare alle spalle, va bene tutto, nonostante si spacchino famiglie, si spezzino i cuori delle persone che amavamo, nonostante si faccia un casino assurdo....,..quello vabene.....
invece fare sesso per soldi no....e' immorale.....

vabbe va....m arrendo pure io...

PS: io vedi, non ho mai fatto sesso con un uomo che non mi piacesse, e tu si....teoricamente checche ne dici, tu saresti fisicamente piu portata a fare la escort di me....e invece ragioniamo su due piani diversi.....lo vedi? si puo essere diversi


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma è una prostituta. Non deve PER FORZA provare piacere. Lavora. Abbiamo, pochi post fa, dato per ammissibile l'esistenza di esseri umani che riescono a fare sesso con chiunque senza necessariamente provare schifo o disgusto quando lo fanno con persone che non gli aggradano.
> 
> SE NON E' UNA CARATTERISTICA FISICA E/O MENTALE QUESTA DITEMI VOI CHE CAZZO E'.


ah ops, quello intendevi, sorry, avevo misunderstuto


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (8 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Tu sei venuta tutte le volte che hai scopato ?
> 
> Sapete la differenza fra un dottore in matematica, uno in fisica, e uno in economia ?
> 
> ...


no appunto. Io sono venuta con pochissimi uomini nella mia vita. Per questo dico che non tutto il sesso é uguale e che scopare con alcune persone magari non ti fa schifo perché ti sei abituata ma molto probabilmente non provi nessun piacere.


----------



## Tubarao (8 Maggio 2014)

Ma si Missy, ma dai, le strafighe che Heidi Fless procurava a tutti gli attori di Hollywood piangevano dopo l'orgia.

Tutte le conigliette di Playboy che Hugh Hefner si portava ai vari party di Hollywood, tutte costrette poverine.


----------



## Tubarao (8 Maggio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> mi spiace ma a me viene una gran tristezza a leggere una ragazza giovane come te che ragiona così
> 
> io ho studiato un sacco di anni, tanti, i miei genitori hanno speso un sacco di soldi per farmi studiare quello che volevo studiare, ho un dottorato di ricerca, ho pubblicato libri, eppure io non guadagnerò mai 2000 euro alla settimana e in generale nemmeno al mese (a parte alcuni mesi in cui arrotondo con lavoretti che faccio al computer la sera, per dire)
> 
> ...


Niente. I Giudici Inquisitori in confronto a voi erano personaggi dalle ampie vedute.

TU SEI COSI'. PER QUALE CAZZO DI MOTIVO DATE PER SCONTATO CHE NON POSSA ESISTERE UNA DONNA CHE INVECE RIESCE A FARLO SENZA PROBLEMI.


----------



## oscuro (8 Maggio 2014)

*Miss*



miss caciotta ha detto:


> si, nella vita ci si abitua davvero a tutto.....penso che (con tutto il rispetto per se stesse e per il mondo, quindi niente relazioni, niente prese per i fondelli, niente di niente, solo tu e il tuo lavoro) prendere cazzi dalla mattina alla sera non e' nulla se pensi che ci sono bambini che si abituano a non mangiare tutti i giorni.....o donne che ptrendono un sacco di botte tutti i giorni....
> ti abitui a tuo padre che se ne va, ad una madre che non ti ha mai amato o coccolato o detto ti voglio bene, ti abitui alle botte, ti abitui a tutto nella vita....non sono certo i cazzi che ti sturbano


Hai ragione su tutto.Mi spaventa un pò abituarmi a tutto,sto lottando per non abituarmi a tutto...!


----------



## Minerva (8 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Minerva cerca di capire tu.
> Per me non e' nulla di cosi trascendentale vedere il proprio corpo, se si fa perche lo si vuole e non perche si e' obbligate....come te lo devo dire?
> e' inutile che continui con la pappardella dell educazione sentimentale..*.ieri mi hai ferita con quella cosa, *perche io ho un grandissimo rispetto di me stessa e delle mie scelte, e so bene quali siano le mie priorita....tu hai sparato un giudizio cattivo e gratuito solo perche per me fare sesso in cambio di soldi (con le proprie condizioni) non e' assurdo ne meno dignitoso di lavorare in banca....


mi spiace ma non deve ferirti una cosa di cui non hai colpa


----------



## Simy (8 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Niente. I Giudici Inquisitori in confronto a voi erano personaggi dalle ampie vedute.
> 
> TU SEI COSI'. PER QUALE CAZZO DI MOTIVO DATE PER SCONTATO CHE NON POSSA ESISTERE UNA DONNA CHE INVECE RIESCE A FARLO SENZA PROBLEMI.



ma sicuramente esistono, nessuno dice il contrario.


----------



## Caciottina (8 Maggio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Hai ragione su tutto.Mi spaventa un pò abituarmi a tutto,sto lottando per non abituarmi a tutto...!


infatti l ideale sarebbe non abituarsi a nulla....purtroppo alcune condizioni lo richiedono, e le persone che per necessita devono abituarsi a tutto per me sono da ammirare, ammirare cazzarola.....prendi quello chi ti da la vita perche solo quello puoi fare, e te lo fai andare bene secondo i tuoi canoni, ci provi ti arrangi, sopravvivi.


----------



## gas (8 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Niente. I Giudici Inquisitori in confronto a voi erano personaggi dalle ampie vedute.
> 
> TU SEI COSI'. PER QUALE CAZZO DI MOTIVO DATE PER SCONTATO CHE NON POSSA ESISTERE UNA DONNA CHE INVECE RIESCE A FARLO SENZA PROBLEMI.


certo che lo do per scontato
per me non può esistere una donna che riesca a fare sesso senza problemi con una persona che la paga per farlo
(mi riferisco a una prostituta ovviamente)
non esiste
se la fa andare bene per mille altri motivi


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> non è il cazzo il problema ma la tua persona in vendita.cerca di comprendere il concetto fondamentale


e non è la tua persona, mica stiamo parlando di Dorian Gray, è un rapporto sessuale che si vende. 
Con la tua persona, semmai, scendi ad un compromesso, se per te è accettabile.
Se non fosse accettabile, come non lo è per te e non lo è per me, allora sì che sarebbe la persona ad essere in vendita.
Ovvio che ci devi convivere.
Ovvio che ti precludi altre scelte, altre strade, molte.
Non come per tutte le scelte, ma per quelle scelte che ti segnano la vita.
E dal momento che per te quella scelta risulta accettabile, preferibile ad altre, non è più la persona ad essere in vendita.
Non so se mi spiego.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (8 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma perche come ragiono?
> cioe fammi capire, mentire tradire, pugnalare alle spalle, va bene tutto, nonostante si spacchino famiglie, si spezzino i cuori delle persone che amavamo, nonostante si faccia un casino assurdo....,..quello vabene.....
> invece fare sesso per soldi no....e' immorale.....
> 
> ...


Mi spiace ma non hai capito niente di quello che ho detto. Eppure mi sembrava chiaro. Continuo a parlare del PIACERE, cazzo, non é cosí difficile! non sto dando nessun giudizio morale. Sei tu che non hai mai scopato con qualcuno che non ti piacesse e quindi non puoi capire quale enorme differenza ci sia. E per inciso: non sono più incline a fare la escort, ma semmai l'opposto, visto che sto dicendo che NON MI É PIACIUTO FARLO!


----------



## Tubarao (8 Maggio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> ma sicuramente esistono, nessuno dice il contrario.


E no Simò, sono circa 130 pagine di thread che qui si sostiene la tesi che se scopi per soldi sei per forza fatta in un certo modo. Ma magari a rinasce donna e col fisico da coniglietta di Playboy.


Col materasso legato dietro alla schiena giravo. Na ribaltata e pronta all'uso.


----------



## gas (8 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> e non è la tua persona, mica stiamo parlando di Dorian Gray, è un rapporto sessuale che si vende.
> Con la tua persona, semmai, scendi ad un compromesso, se per te è accettabile.
> Se non fosse accettabile, come non lo è per te e non lo è per me, allora sì che sarebbe la persona ad essere in vendita.
> Ovvio che ci devi convivere.
> ...


:up:
ti sei spiegata


----------



## oscuro (8 Maggio 2014)

*Miss*



miss caciotta ha detto:


> infatti l ideale sarebbe non abituarsi a nulla....purtroppo alcune condizioni lo richiedono, e le persone che per necessita devono abituarsi a tutto per me sono da ammirare, ammirare cazzarola.....prendi quello chi ti da la vita perche solo quello puoi fare, e te lo fai andare bene secondo i tuoi canoni, ci provi ti arrangi, sopravvivi.


Per motivi che non posso spiegare,tempo fa mi son dovuto abituare ad entrare in contatto con persone decedute violentemente...ringrazio dio per non essermi mai abituato a certe cose,e son contento che certe cose continuino a farmi un certo effetto.


----------



## Caciottina (8 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi spiace ma non deve ferirti una cosa di cui non hai colpa


no no no, non hai capito. tu non la dovevi dire quella cosa perche non c entra nulla....l hai capito si o no?
mi hai zittita su una cosa sulla quale non potevo e non posso controbattere.....proprio perche sottolinei che nemmeno e;' colpa mia e dai per scontato che io nella mia vita non l abbia acquisita e che quindi io sia una persona senza un educazione sentimentale..
mi sento ferita perche e' stato un colpo basso, perche la verita la so io, non certo tu. tu puoi andare avanti con la tua convinzione che io non abbia un educazione sentimentale....io so che no e' cosi....e per questo non mi sento ferita.
mi ci sento perche mi hai vokluta zittire davanti a tutti dicendo una cosa che non c entrava nulla e che TU hai dedotto da wuello che dico io e scrivo.


----------



## Simy (8 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E no Simò, sono circa 130 pagine di thread che qui si sostiene la tesi che se scopi per soldi sei per forza fatta in un certo modo. Ma magari a rinasce donna e col fisico da coniglietta di Playboy.
> 
> 
> Col materasso legato dietro alla schiena giravo. Na ribaltata e pronta all'uso.




diciamo che certe attitudini devi avercele però. io non ci riuscirei. ma parlo per me. e non ho mai scopato per soldi nemmeno quando quei soldi mi sono stati offerti.


----------



## Minerva (8 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Niente. I Giudici Inquisitori in confronto a voi erano personaggi dalle ampie vedute.
> 
> TU SEI COSI'. PER QUALE CAZZO DI MOTIVO DATE PER SCONTATO CHE NON POSSA ESISTERE UNA DONNA CHE INVECE RIESCE A FARLO SENZA PROBLEMI.


mi sa che nessuno pensi che non possa esistere.
ma perché sei così accorato?

però dovendo difendere la categoria , se affermi che sono tutte gioiose e contente mi sa che ne trascuri una parte che problemi li ha eccome


----------



## oscuro (8 Maggio 2014)

*Però*

Però posso scrivere una cosa a tutti?la discussione è interessante,non mandiamola alla deriva andando sul personale,ognuno ha la propria posizione e non credo che ci sia una posizione giusta ed una sbagliata,tranne la pecora....che è sempre giusta...


----------



## Caciottina (8 Maggio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Per motivi che non posso spiegare,tempo fa mi son dovuto abituare ad entrare in contatto con persone decedute violentemente...ringrazio dio per non essermi mai abituato a certe cose,e son contento che certe cose continuino a farmi un certo effetto.


esatto, questo e; l impiortante, mantenere la prorpia sensibilita.....ma guarda caro oscuro che a te basta leggerti per capire che hai tanti sentimenti, tanta sensibilita e che soffri come ogni essere umano ....insomma vivi e sopravvivi....ma non ti abituerai a quelle cose se le tieni mentalemnte lontane da te.e proprio perche sono cose brutte ricordati sempre del bello che hai intorno e accanto,....dell amore.


----------



## oscuro (8 Maggio 2014)

*SImy*



Simy ha detto:


> diciamo che certe attitudini devi avercele però. io non ci riuscirei. ma parlo per me. e non ho mai scopato per soldi nemmeno quando quei soldi mi sono stati offerti.


20 euri per il culo,ci stai?


----------



## gas (8 Maggio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Però posso scrivere una cosa a tutti?la discussione è interessante,non mandiamola alla deriva andando sul personale,ognuno ha la propria posizione e non credo che ci sia una posizione giusta ed una sbagliata,tranne la pecora....che è sempre giusta...


ma la pecora non la paghi, la fotti.........


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (8 Maggio 2014)

Ma posso chiedere a voi maschi una cosa:

scopare con una che non vi piace com'è?

a me il mio migliore amico ha detto che se una non gli piace non gli viene nemmeno duro! Per voi scopare con una che vi piace o con una tanto per svuotare le palle é la stessa cosa?


----------



## Minerva (8 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> no no no, non hai capito. tu non la dovevi dire quella cosa perche non c entra nulla....l hai capito si o no?
> mi hai zittita su una cosa sulla quale non potevo e non posso controbattere.....proprio perche sottolinei che nemmeno e;' colpa mia e dai per scontato che io nella mia vita non l abbia acquisita e che quindi io sia una persona senza un educazione sentimentale..
> mi sento ferita perche e' stato un colpo basso, perche la verita la so io, non certo tu. tu puoi andare avanti con la tua convinzione che io non abbia un educazione sentimentale....io so che no e' cosi....e per questo non mi sento ferita.
> mi ci sento perche mi hai vokluta zittire davanti a tutti dicendo una cosa che non c entrava nulla e che TU hai dedotto da wuello che dico io e scrivo.


niente è scontato , tutti ci basiamo su quello che leggiamo e questo commentiamo.
non c'è stata volontà di colpire né basso né alto ma me ne scuso comunque.


----------



## Caciottina (8 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> niente è scontato , tutti ci basiamo su quello che leggiamo e questo commentiamo.
> non c'è stata volontà di colpire né basso né alto ma me ne scuso comunque.


Minerva, senti tu te ne sei uscita della serie: cercate di capirla poverina, non ha ricevuto l educazione sentimentale....
questo per me equivale a dire che se non posso disquisire di prostitute, figurati di cosa altro posso parlare.....

ma va benissimo cosi....mi passa pure la voglia....


----------



## gas (8 Maggio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ma posso chiedere a voi maschi una cosa:
> 
> scopare con una che non vi piace com'è?
> 
> a me il mio migliore amico ha detto che se una non gli piace non gli viene nemmeno duro! Per voi scopare con una che vi piace o con una tanto per svuotare le palle é la stessa cosa?


quel tuo amico è un saggio.... anche a me non viene duro se chi ho di fronte non mi attizza
personalmente ti posso dire che non è proprio la stessa cosa lo scopare tanto per farlo e lo scopare per il piacere di farlo


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (8 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Niente. I Giudici Inquisitori in confronto a voi erano personaggi dalle ampie vedute.
> 
> TU SEI COSI'. PER QUALE CAZZO DI MOTIVO DATE PER SCONTATO CHE NON POSSA ESISTERE UNA DONNA CHE INVECE RIESCE A FARLO SENZA PROBLEMI.


Trovamene una e fammici parlare. Poi ci crederò. Per ora l'unica che mi ha detto una roba simile é stata Messalina, che forse qualcuno qui ricorderà. Non esattamente una persona equilibrata...


----------



## oscuro (8 Maggio 2014)

*Clementine*



Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ma posso chiedere a voi maschi una cosa:
> 
> scopare con una che non vi piace com'è?
> 
> a me il mio migliore amico ha detto che se una non gli piace non gli viene nemmeno duro! Per voi scopare con una che vi piace o con una tanto per svuotare le palle é la stessa cosa?


Bella domanda.Ti rispondo perchè purtroppo mi è capitato svariate volte.Mi ha aiutato la rabbia che nutrivo per il mondo femminile,il sottometterle,ma ti giuro che dopo mi chiedevo come cazzo riuscivo a farlo,è un pò mi meravigliavo di me...negativamente.


----------



## Simy (8 Maggio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> 20 euri per il culo,ci stai?



mica valgo cosi poco io :mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (8 Maggio 2014)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> mica valgo cosi poco io :mrgreen:


Bell'amica speciale che sei...


----------



## gas (8 Maggio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> mica valgo cosi poco io :mrgreen:


mi aspettavo una risposta più violenta :mrgreen:


----------



## @lex (8 Maggio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> peli o non peli sullo stomaco,
> situazioni o non situazioni difficili,
> ...


ma ancora!!!????
Imparare a leggere meglio pare brutto?


----------



## Nobody (8 Maggio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ma posso chiedere a voi maschi una cosa:
> 
> scopare con una che non vi piace com'è?
> 
> a me il mio migliore amico ha detto che se una non gli piace non gli viene nemmeno duro! *Per voi scopare con una che vi piace o con una tanto per svuotare le palle é la stessa cosa*?


Mai capitata la seconda, non saprei dirti... mi piacevano sempre almeno un po'.


----------



## free (8 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma si Missy, ma dai, le strafighe che Heidi Fless procurava a tutti gli attori di Hollywood piangevano dopo l'orgia.
> 
> Tutte le conigliette di Playboy che Hugh Hefner si portava ai vari party di Hollywood, tutte costrette poverine.



guarda che scrivendo queste fregnacce sembri solo nutrire una malcelata invidia per i ricconi che possono (e vogliono, mica tutti) circondarsi di puttane d'alto bordo
invece il fatto che una donna non pianga dopo un'orgia non ti esime dal domandarti come mai la paghi


----------



## sienne (8 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> ma ancora!!!????
> Imparare a leggere meglio pare brutto?


Ciao

perchè, cosa si associa esattamente, quando si dice a qualcuno,
sei una puttana o zoccola ecc. ? ... Uno stampo c´è.


sienne


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Maggio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> 20 euri per il culo,ci stai?


:rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (8 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> guarda che scrivendo queste fregnacce sembri solo nutrire una malcelata invidia per i ricconi che possono (e vogliono, mica tutti) circondarsi di puttane d'alto bordo
> invece il fatto che una donna non pianga dopo un'orgia non ti esime dal domandarti come mai la paghi


ma scusa, mica possiamo prendere ad esempio la puttane della sallaria, tu le conosci? io no....
potrei rigirare la frase di tuba scrivendo che maria, debborah, jessicah e samantahaa bla bla bla.....ma quale invidia,...dai


----------



## free (8 Maggio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Non saprei, non ci avevo pensato.
> A proposito, tu sei veramente un pozzo di scienza quando si parla di fisco. Io che sono ignorante in materia ti leggo con molto interesse.



ti ringrazio ma non lo sono, forse riesco solo a spiegare in modo comprensibile perchè sono abituata a farlo
quando ti occupi di aspetti legali e fiscali devi per forza collegarli ed arrivare al dunque,altrimenti serve a poco/niente


----------



## free (8 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma scusa, mica possiamo prendere ad esempio la puttane della sallaria, tu le conosci? io no....
> potrei rigirare la frase di tuba scrivendo che maria, debborah, jessicah e samantahaa bla bla bla.....ma quale invidia,...dai



cos'è la sallaria?


----------



## gas (8 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> cos'è la sallaria?


è una malattia della pelle :rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (8 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> cos'è la sallaria?


scusa, salaria


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> cos'è la sallaria?


una strada, sallo


----------



## Simy (8 Maggio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Bell'amica speciale che sei...



lo sai che puoi senmpre contare su di me


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Maggio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> *Per motivi che non posso spiegare,tempo fa mi son dovuto abituare ad entrare in contatto con persone decedute violentemente...*ringrazio dio per non essermi mai abituato a certe cose,e son contento che certe cose continuino a farmi un certo effetto.


Fai il medium?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (8 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> Mai capitata la seconda, non saprei dirti... mi piacevano sempre almeno un po'.


Buon per te. Davvero. Vorrei dire la stessa cosa di me, ma purtroppo non é così. E non perché sono fisicamente incline a fare la escort.


----------



## Tubarao (8 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> guarda che scrivendo queste fregnacce sembri solo nutrire una malcelata invidia per i ricconi che possono (e vogliono, mica tutti) circondarsi di puttane d'alto bordo
> invece il fatto che una donna non pianga dopo un'orgia non ti esime dal domandarti come mai la paghi


Non penso siano fregnacce, più che altro la definirei cronaca.

Sul perché ne scrivo è perché è da due giorni che cerco di portare esempi su esempi che cercano di dare diversi punti di vista.

Se poi ogni tanto mi trovo a invidiare uno Hugh Hefner mi sento di poter dire che sono cazzi miei.


----------



## Sole (8 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma poi la cosa buffa è che spesso leggiamo, rivolto alle amanti: ti sta trattando da prostituta!!!
> che invece a quanto pare è una gran figata soprattutto dal punto di vista della libertà individuale e in cima alla classifica delle libere scelte:singleeye:


:rotfl:


----------



## Tubarao (8 Maggio 2014)

gas ha detto:


> certo che lo do per scontato
> per me non può esistere una donna che riesca a fare sesso senza problemi con una persona che la paga per farlo
> (mi riferisco a una prostituta ovviamente)
> non esiste
> se la fa andare bene per mille altri motivi


Hai parlato con tutte le donne del pianeta ?


----------



## Nobody (8 Maggio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Buon per te. Davvero. Vorrei dire la stessa cosa di me, ma purtroppo non é così. E non perché sono fisicamente incline a fare la escort.


Immagino, ma infatti da questo punto di vista il discorso escort c'entra poco...


----------



## free (8 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Non penso siano fregnacce, più che altro la definirei cronaca.
> 
> Sul perché ne scrivo è perché è da due giorni che cerco di portare esempi su esempi che cercano di dare diversi punti di vista.
> 
> Se poi ogni tanto mi trovo a invidiare uno Hugh Hefner mi sento di poter dire che sono cazzi miei.



ok, però invidiagli anche l'età e le malattie, ammesso che sia ancora vivo, altrimenti non ha senso...
intendo dire: se invidio i soldi perchè credo che con essi possa avere tutte le puttane strafighe che voglio, non ho che da guadagnare tantissimo e sputtanarmi i soldi così (che tra l'altro a pensarci bene è una mentalità piuttosto speculare a quella della prostituta escort, ovvero l'inganno della presunta libertà di fare/avere...che??)

se invece invidio una persona in particolare, "devo" invidiargli tutto il pacco al completo


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Hai parlato con tutte le donne del pianeta ?


Tuba, nemmeno tu hai parlato con tutte le puttane del pianeta. Ho capito che è bastata quella che.
Io non sprecherei più energie: l'ipocrisia è come al prostituzione, non la sradichi.


----------



## oscuro (8 Maggio 2014)

*Si*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Fai il medium?


Si, per il tuo cazzo non posso farci nulla...proprio andato.:rotfl:


----------



## Sole (8 Maggio 2014)

:rotfl:





oscuro ha detto:


> Si, per il tuo cazzo non posso farci nulla...proprio andato.:rotfl:


Per la mia figa di legno puoi fare qualcosa?


----------



## Fantastica (8 Maggio 2014)

La prostituzione mette in scena una storia di *potere*, in cui il denaro è del tutto secondario, in linea di massima.

Un uomo paga una prostituta anche quando ha una moglie disponibile e bella, o anche solo disponibile e anche magari innamorata, perché deve sentire confermato il suo potere assoluto. 

Non c'è nessun altra spiegazione per il successo senza fine di questo mercimonio: garantire al maschio una zona di potere assoluto, anche solo per cinque minuti. 
E' propria del maschio la volontà di dominio, se mai non ce ne fossimo accorti nei millenni (leggi: guerra). Sta nel suo dna? Sta nella sua cultura? Entrambe le componenti, direi. 

Un grande amatore e difensore di prostitute, e frequentatore abituale, è Vittorio Sgarbi.


----------



## Tubarao (8 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> ok, però invidiagli anche l'età e le malattie, ammesso che sia ancora vivo, altrimenti non ha senso...
> intendo dire: se invidio i soldi perchè credo che con essi possa avere tutte le puttane strafighe che voglio, non ho che da guadagnare tantissimo e sputtanarmi i soldi così (che tra l'altro a pensarci bene è una mentalità piuttosto speculare a quella della prostituta escort, ovvero l'inganno della presunta libertà di fare/avere...che??)
> 
> se invece invidio una persona in particolare, "devo" invidiargli tutto il pacco al completo


Ma quanto è paraculo e intelligente sembrare stupidi.  E' una gran cosa e bravissimo chi ci riesce.

Free, trovami un uomo o una donna che nel corso della sua vita per una volta non abbia detto: Aaaa se fossi nato etc etc.

Io nell'ordine avrei voluto nascere:

Calciatore
Astronauta
Pompiere
Miliardario
Scopritore di cure miracolose

e invece, leggendovi, penso solo di essere nato alieno.


----------



## oscuro (8 Maggio 2014)

*No*



Sole ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> 
> Per la mia figa di legno puoi fare qualcosa?


Potrei ma non posso....!


----------



## AnnaBlume (8 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> certo che è una questione morale... il fatto che la risolvi così, lo dimostra. Pensi di assolutizzare al tua visione con un paio di "paroline", scienza e realtà. In quanto all'anima, esendo agnostico, mi è indifferente... ma il proboema resta anche per i laici.
> L'esempio di Tuba secondo me calza... e comunque per la mia visione morale (salvo casi particolari che comprendo umanamente) è più squallido l'atto di abortire che quello di prostituirsi. Non per questo sono contro la 194, anzi vorrei che fosse applicata con più rigore premiando i pochi medici che si prestano all'intevento, e verificando quanti obiettori lo sono poi veramente.
> Tu invece liquidi al volo un atto del genere e poi non vuoi che si regolamenti la prostituzione.


ma scusa, saranno paroline per te. Per il resto del mondo laico è tutto l'orizzonte che c'è, ed è inoppugnabile. Tira fuori dalla madre il feto di 2 mesi  (questo è di 3) 



e vedi se A) è un essere umano B) sopravvive C) è completo. Poi, quello che vuoi (tu generico), ma è fuffa: in potenza potrebbe essere un essere umano nel futuro. Anche io, un genio.  Ma non oggi 

Il motivo fondamentale per il quale si è antiabortisti è la supposta esistenza dell'anima, che nell'uomo c'è e negli animali no. Altrimenti, la carne (di animali fatti e finiti, poi, mica parliamo di forme di vita a livello embrionale) non la mangeresti.
Sulla prostituzione, mi sono personalmente espressa ben poco: non saltare alle conseguenze abbreviate. In realtà, non ho mezza voglia di imbarcarmi in questo argomento e in questo 3D. Per me, comunque, è un problema che si riverbera, e non poco, nella società (e nei generi), dunque la portata non è circoscritta al solo libero arbitrio dei singoli. Ma, ripeto, non mi effonderò né sul meretricio né sull'aborto.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (8 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma quanto è paraculo e intelligente sembrare stupidi.  E' una gran cosa e bravissimo chi ci riesce.
> 
> Free, trovami un uomo o una donna che nel corso della sua vita per una volta non abbia detto: Aaaa se fossi nato etc etc.
> 
> ...


perché pompiere?

io vorrei essere nata ricca per avere la villa con la piscina e per non avere un cazzo di mutuo da pagare per 30 anni! E poi potrei avere più tempo per scrivere i miei papers e non dovrei fare tutte queste ore di didattica e non dovrei correggere tutti sti cazzo di esami scritti


----------



## free (8 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma quanto è paraculo e intelligente sembrare stupidi.  E' una gran cosa e bravissimo chi ci riesce.
> 
> Free, trovami un uomo o una donna che nel corso della sua vita per una volta non abbia detto: Aaaa se fossi nato etc etc.
> 
> ...


ok, si parlava così tanto per dire...il fatto è che essendo io molto pragmatica, poi vado ad immaginarmi nella mente come si potrebbe fare in pratica, e comunque vedo che non hai messo altri nomi (e cognomi)

poi ovviamente così per parlare si può anche dire che da grande volevo fare il pirla...e, almeno, ci sono pure riuscita, tsk tsk


----------



## sienne (8 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Hai parlato con tutte le donne del pianeta ?


Ciao

mah, storicamente parlando ... mi viene in mente Messalina. 


sienne


----------



## oscuro (8 Maggio 2014)

*Clem*



Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> perché pompiere?
> 
> io vorrei essere nata ricca per avere la villa con la piscina e per non avere un cazzo di mutuo da pagare per 30 anni! E poi potrei avere più tempo per scrivere i miei papers e non dovrei fare tutte queste ore di didattica e non dovrei correggere tutti sti cazzo di esami scritti


Perchè il tuba ha il fuoco nelle mutande....


----------



## Tubarao (8 Maggio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> perché pompiere?
> 
> io vorrei essere nata ricca per avere la villa con la piscina e per non avere un cazzo di mutuo da pagare per 30 anni! E poi potrei avere più tempo per scrivere i miei papers e non dovrei fare tutte queste ore di didattica e non dovrei correggere tutti sti cazzo di esami scritti


Bho.

Da piccolo stavo in fissa con i camion dei pompieri.


----------



## gas (8 Maggio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> 
> Per la mia figa di legno puoi fare qualcosa?


necessiti di un falegname?


----------



## Minerva (8 Maggio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> La prostituzione mette in scena una storia di *potere*, in cui il denaro è del tutto secondario, in linea di massima.
> 
> Un uomo paga una prostituta anche quando ha una moglie disponibile e bella, o anche solo disponibile e anche magari innamorata, perché deve sentire confermato il suo potere assoluto.
> 
> ...


e se occorreva un ulteriore  deterrente ora sono a posto


----------



## Fantastica (8 Maggio 2014)

Io non avrei mai e non vorrei mai nascere ricca né esserlo.
Però prostituirmi non mi farebbe per niente schifo. Pensa te.


----------



## AnnaBlume (8 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> mi  permetto eccome... ho precisato che lo posso comprendere in certe situazioni particolari, ma molti aborti non lo sono affatto. Ci sono donne che hanno abortito numerose volte, per leggerezza. Poi impara a leggere, non ho detto che sei squallida, ma che *giudico* l'atto squallido in sè.


eh, ma sei un uomo. Il giudizio (di atto o persona) lo dovresti sospendere. Non ne sai né ne puoi sapere nemmeno un decimo di ciò che è. Mai letto il documento: "la prima parola e l'ultima" di Alessandra Bocchetti? Questo è uno dei casi nei quali è calzante il "ma mica tutti possono parlar di tutto"


----------



## Minerva (8 Maggio 2014)

come mai non lo fai?





Fantastica ha detto:


> Io non avrei mai e non vorrei mai nascere ricca né esserlo.
> Però prostituirmi non mi farebbe per niente schifo. Pensa te.


----------



## gas (8 Maggio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Io non avrei mai e non vorrei mai nascere ricca né esserlo.
> Però *prostituirmi non mi farebbe per niente schifo*. Pensa te.



 
non è un'affermazione un po forte?


----------



## oscuro (8 Maggio 2014)

*Si*



Fantastica ha detto:


> Io non avrei mai e non vorrei mai nascere ricca né esserlo.
> Però prostituirmi non mi farebbe per niente schifo. Pensa te.


Fissa un prezzo dai...!


----------



## AnnaBlume (8 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Certo....no. l atto non è squallido.  *Non sta a te dirlo *e non puoi avere un opinione negativa di qualcosa che non conosci. Sicuramente ci sonp donne che l hanno fatto spesso e con leggerezza. Ma tu ne hai parlato tout court e ti dico che quelle donne sono in netta minoranza se escludiamo i paesi del terzo mondo


chiaramente più che d'accordo


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (8 Maggio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> mah, storicamente parlando ... mi viene in mente Messalina.
> 
> ...


messalina quella vera o la "vecchia" utente di tradi?


----------



## AnnaBlume (8 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Alle donne (non pagate) manca di soddisfare un bisogno maschile di dominanza, di controllo. Il contratto in denaro mette sia l'acquirente sia il venditore in posizioni precise, chiare e controllate. Infatti più volte è entrata l'idea di scelta della prostituta nei confronti del cliente e della prestazione perché è il contratto in sé l'essenza del rapporto cliente-prostituta.



:up:


----------



## Fantastica (8 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> come mai non lo fai?


Piuttosto spiego perché lo farei. Lo farei perché gli uomini mi fanno tutti un po' tenerezza. Mi sembrano meno forti e meno attrezzati delle donne, in genere. Mi ispirano dolcezza, accoglienza.
Non lo faccio perché non sono nella condizione di poterlo fare.


----------



## Sole (8 Maggio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Potrei ma non posso....!


E ti pareva!



gas ha detto:


> necessiti di un falegname?


Non era proprio quello che avevo in mente con Oscuro ma vabbé!


----------



## sienne (8 Maggio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> messalina quella vera o la "vecchia" utente di tradi?



Ciao Clementine,

quella vera. 

La "vecchia", non ho avuto il piacere di conoscerla ... 


sienne


----------



## Minerva (8 Maggio 2014)

è il tuo solito discorso "romanzato" , lontano dalla tua vita e dai tuoi  veri intenti 





Fantastica ha detto:


> Piuttosto spiego perché lo farei. Lo farei perché gli uomini mi fanno tutti un po' tenerezza. Mi sembrano meno forti e meno attrezzati delle donne, in genere. Mi ispirano dolcezza, accoglienza.
> Non lo faccio perché non sono nella condizione di poterlo fare.


----------



## Nobody (8 Maggio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma scusa, saranno paroline per te. Per il resto del mondo laico è tutto l'orizzonte che c'è, ed è inoppugnabile. Tira fuori dalla madre il feto di 2 mesi  (questo è di 3)
> 
> View attachment 8551
> 
> ...


guarda che il tema è dibattuto anche tra i non credenti, perchè metti sempre in mezzo l'anima? Esiste anche un'etica laica. Un feto di due-tre mesi ha una struttura cerebrale piuttosto sviluppata... ok, non può sopravvivere da solo ma parlarne come di un individuo solo in potenza non mi convince per niente, non lo si può assimilare ad un pezzo di carne.
Ad ogni modo, meglio chiudere questo argomento. Anzi, mi dispiace averne parlato.


----------



## Fantastica (8 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> è il tuo solito discorso "romanzato" , lontano dalla tua vita e dai tuoi  veri intenti


No, vedi... E' lo stigma che mi trattiene, come dice sienne. Se mi mettessi a prostiturmi, quelle come te non potrebbero tollerarlo, mi giocherei una reputazione sociale che invece è il fondamento essenziale per il lavoro che svolgo. Non sarei capita, semplicemente. Perché questo non è un mondo di generosi, ma di giudici e giudizi e pregiudizi.


----------



## oscuro (8 Maggio 2014)

*Sole*



Sole ha detto:


> E ti pareva!
> 
> Non era proprio quello che avevo in mente con Oscuro ma vabbé!


Aridajie.....:rotfl:


----------



## Sole (8 Maggio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> No, vedi... E' lo stigma che mi trattiene, come dice sienne. Se mi mettessi a prostiturmi, quelle come te non potrebbero tollerarlo, mi giocherei una reputazione sociale che invece è il fondamento essenziale per il lavoro che svolgo. Non sarei capita, semplicemente. Perché questo non è un mondo di generosi, ma di giudici e giudizi e pregiudizi.


Secondo me a Minerva e a quelle come lei che tu ti prostituissi o meno non fregherebbe proprio una cippa.
Vai tranquilla


----------



## Sole (8 Maggio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Aridajie.....:rotfl:


Prima o poi capitolerai!
Lo so!


----------



## Nobody (8 Maggio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> eh, ma sei un uomo. Il giudizio (di atto o persona) lo dovresti sospendere. Non ne sai né ne puoi sapere nemmeno un decimo di ciò che è. Mai letto il documento: "la prima parola e l'ultima?" di Alessandra Bocchetti? Questo è uno dei casi nei quali è calzante il "ma mica tutti possono parlar di tutto"


il giudizio sugli atti non lo sospendo mai, per me è ipocrita chi dice di non giudicare una determinata azione... non giudico la persona, semmai.
Per il resto non sono d'accordo... tutti possono parlare di tutto, la differenza la fa il contenuto dell'intervento. Altrimenti mi ripeto, se non sei mai stata in guerra come faresti a condannarla? 
Ovviamente vivere una data situazione è molto diverso, senza dubbio l'esperienza ti fa capire tante cose, ma questo vale per tutte le cose. Ho amiche che hanno dovuto abortire, una restata sola in passato l'ho accompagnata io. Chiaro che non sia la stessa cosa, ma un'idea per quanto vaga di cosa possa essere me la sono fatta.
Questo però non sposta la mia opinione.


----------



## Minerva (8 Maggio 2014)

questa secondo me è la vera ipocrisia.quelle come me fino a che non te la senti di farlo sono quelle come te 





Fantastica ha detto:


> No, vedi... E' lo stigma che mi trattiene, come dice sienne. Se mi mettessi a prostiturmi, *quelle come te *non potrebbero tollerarlo, mi giocherei una reputazione sociale che invece è il fondamento essenziale per il lavoro che svolgo. Non sarei capita, semplicemente. Perché questo non è un mondo di generosi, ma di giudici e giudizi e pregiudizi.


----------



## oscuro (8 Maggio 2014)

*Sole*



Sole ha detto:


> Prima o poi capitolerai!
> Lo so!


Prima o poi...si rilitiga con alex...sicuro


----------



## Minerva (8 Maggio 2014)

*sempre fantastica*

e per quanto riguarda i giudizi io mi limito a dire che non lo farei mai, tu parli "di quelle come me" senza aver ben capito cosa ne pensi veramente .
e non credo assolutamente che tu lo faresti ma ti piace stupire con effetti speciali


----------



## Ultimo (8 Maggio 2014)

Sarei curioso di sapere una cosa. Riuscireste a togliere di ipotizzare e riuscire a capire che le prostitute che adesso ci sono non lo fanno per scelta loro, come se fosse un'alternativa ad un posto di lavoro migliore e remunerato bene. 

Dico ma ci riuscite a non forumizare qualsiasi cosa in questo minchia di forum ? 

Ok, come in ogni situazione ci sta quella donna che si prostituisce perchè gli piacere il mestiere( minchia mentre lo scrivo mi dico me che cazzo stai scrivendo) ma è come trovare un ago in un pagliaio. 

Ho letto di america giappone e bla bla bla... io vorrei ricordare che qua siamo in italia paese dove al momento le donne, tantissime di provenienza  straniera si prostituiscono per svariati motivi che non riguardano in alcun modo una loro scelta voluta ponderata e piaciuta.


----------



## sienne (8 Maggio 2014)

Ciao

solo così ... 

La prostituzione nell`antichita, aveva un aspetto sacrale. 
Veniva praticata nei templi, come rito, per assicurare fertilità e fortuna. 
E si donavano anche allo straniero, come segno di ospitalità e generosità ...
Erano venerate e rispettate ... 


sienne

​


----------



## Fantastica (8 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> questa secondo me è la vera ipocrisia.quelle come me fino a che non te la senti di farlo sono quelle come te


In un modo ideale, io potrei continuare a essere apprezzata e stimata nel mio ambiente di lavoro e anche alla luce del sole ricevere uomini bisognosi di cure in casa mia.
Invece vivo in un paese in cui _puttana_ e _troia_ sono insulti. Un paese, appunto, ipocrita, pieno di mariti che vanno a cercare sesso sulle strade e di mogli che fingono di non saperlo. 
Sono dei malati questi uomini? Forse. Certamente hanno dei bisogni che trovano delle risposte solo in quella pratica lì.
Ma si fa finta che non sia vero, oppure li si stigmatizza. E con loro le donne che li soddisfano.
Maria Maddalena era una puttana. E mi è sempre piaciuta di più di Maria Vergine.


----------



## Minerva (8 Maggio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> In un modo ideale, io potrei continuare a essere apprezzata e stimata nel mio ambiente di lavoro e anche alla luce del sole ricevere uomini bisognosi di cure in casa mia.
> Invece vivo in un paese in cui _puttana_ e _troia_ sono insulti. Un paese, appunto, ipocrita, pieno di mariti che vanno a cercare sesso sulle strade e di mogli che fingono di non saperlo.
> Sono dei malati questi uomini? Forse. Certamente hanno dei bisogni che trovano delle risposte solo in quella pratica lì.
> Ma si fa finta che non sia vero, oppure li si stigmatizza. E con loro le donne che li soddisfano.
> Maria Maddalena era una puttana. E mi è sempre piaciuta di più di Maria Vergine.


mi era partito l'embolo ma in fondo adoro la tua creatività.


----------



## Fantastica (8 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> e per quanto riguarda i giudizi io mi limito a dire che non lo farei mai, tu parli "di quelle come me" senza aver ben capito cosa ne pensi veramente .
> e non credo assolutamente che tu lo faresti ma ti piace stupire con effetti speciali


Potendo, come pare sia possibile, scegliermi i soggetti, come potrei, lo farei senza dubbio. Ma non rinuncerei al mio lavoro, che amo. E i due lavori sono socialmente incompatibili.


----------



## Nobody (8 Maggio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> In un modo ideale, io potrei continuare a essere apprezzata e stimata nel mio ambiente di lavoro e anche alla luce del sole ricevere uomini bisognosi di cure in casa mia.
> Invece vivo in un paese in cui _puttana_ e _troia_ sono insulti. Un paese, appunto, ipocrita, pieno di mariti che vanno a cercare sesso sulle strade e di mogli che fingono di non saperlo.
> Sono dei malati questi uomini? Forse. Certamente hanno dei bisogni che trovano delle risposte solo in quella pratica lì.
> Ma si fa finta che non sia vero, oppure li si stigmatizza. E con loro le donne che li soddisfano.
> *Maria Maddalena era una puttana*. E mi è sempre piaciuta di più di Maria Vergine.


e ci precederà nel regno dei cieli, assieme ai pubblici peccatori... così sostengono i cristiani.


----------



## Minerva (8 Maggio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Potendo, come pare sia possibile, scegliermi i soggetti, come potrei, lo farei senza dubbio. Ma non rinuncerei al mio lavoro, che amo. E i due lavori sono socialmente incompatibili.


certamente


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Maggio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> In un modo ideale, io potrei continuare a essere apprezzata e stimata nel mio ambiente di lavoro e anche alla luce del sole ricevere uomini bisognosi di cure in casa mia.
> Invece vivo in un paese in cui _puttana_ e _troia_ sono insulti. Un paese, appunto, ipocrita, pieno di mariti che vanno a cercare sesso sulle strade e di mogli che fingono di non saperlo.
> Sono dei malati questi uomini? Forse. Certamente hanno dei bisogni che trovano delle risposte solo in quella pratica lì.
> Ma si fa finta che non sia vero, oppure li si stigmatizza. E con loro le donne che li soddisfano.
> *Maria Maddalena era una puttana*. E mi è sempre piaciuta di più di Maria Vergine.


ahi ahi ahi, Fanta... eh no. Maria Maddalena non era una prostituta.


----------



## Fantastica (8 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> certamente


Anche io adoro la tua durezza.

Tra le canzoni che scelsi mi rappresentavano la prima era "Bocca di rosa" di De André. Mi rappresenta piuttosto bene.


----------



## Fantastica (8 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ahi ahi ahi, Fanta... eh no. Maria Maddalena non era una prostituta.


Oh, dimmi dimmi, mi scopro ignorante (per l'ennesima volta, eh!)


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Maggio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Oh, dimmi dimmi, mi scopro ignorante (per l'ennesima volta, eh!)


Maria di Magdala(Maddalena, appunto) era una discepola. La peccatrice(e non prostituta, più probabilmente adultera) cui immagino fai riferimento è tutt'ora senza nome, in quanto la Chiesa ha escluso fosse la Maddalena.


----------



## Tubarao (8 Maggio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Oh, dimmi dimmi, mi scopro ignorante (per l'ennesima volta, eh!)


Quella salvata dalla lapidazione con il famoso Scagli la prima pietra etc etc credo fosse un'adultera e non una prostituta.


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Quella salvata dalla lapidazione con il famoso Scagli la prima pietra etc etc credo fosse un'adultera e non una prostituta.


e comunque pare che avessero fatto casino con i nomi. Maria era un nome comune, all'epoca.


----------



## AnnaBlume (8 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> riscrivo :
> p e l o su l l o  s t o m a c o .
> ma poi che ne sai tu di quante volte lo provino?


infatti! L'ammissibilità, poi, del disgusto/non disgusto chi l'ha decisa? Un uomo? (dico per evidenziare l'ovvio, ma per me la chiave non è comunque necessariamente il disgusto/non disgusto, anche se ha il suo bel peso)


----------



## Fantastica (8 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> e comunque pare che avessero fatto casino con i nomi. Maria era un nome comune, all'epoca.


Diciamo che la chiesa ha avuto il suo bel daffare ad arginare le simpatie che riscuoteva fin dal medioevo la Maddalena...Ė noto come la chiesa di Notre-Dame a Parigi sia stata priva di immagini di madonna fino all'Ottocento...


----------



## AnnaBlume (8 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> senti Clem, mo vabbe che vabbe, ma se ad una donna facese cosi taklemnbte schifo pensi che contionuerebbe a farlo? eddai.....
> va bene che fa schifo a te, anche poi ammetti di aver fatto sesso con uno che non ti piace.....
> ma magari ad altre no....ma che e'.....
> mica abbiamo tutti gli stessi *livelli di sopportazione*.....
> ...


ecco. Si era partiti da 'piacere' vorrei far notare. Espressione che mi pare sia stata usata da maschi, però, nel parlare di prostitute (donne)


----------



## Minerva (8 Maggio 2014)

vero, in questa ultima parte sembra che si stia parlando di un ottimo mestiere .fantastica è praticamente materna e accogliente  e  molti post fa ho anche letto  "affermate" .
se andiamo avanti succederà che mi pentirò di non aver scelto strade così qualificanti


 non abbiamo vie di mezzo. un conto è non  demonizzare , un altro esaltare


Ultimo ha detto:


> Sarei curioso di sapere una cosa. Riuscireste a togliere di ipotizzare e riuscire a capire che le prostitute che adesso ci sono non lo fanno per scelta loro, come se fosse un'alternativa ad un posto di lavoro migliore e remunerato bene.
> 
> Dico ma ci riuscite a non forumizare qualsiasi cosa in questo minchia di forum ?
> 
> ...


----------



## contepinceton (8 Maggio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> No, vedi... E' lo stigma che mi trattiene, come dice sienne. Se mi mettessi a prostiturmi, quelle come te non potrebbero tollerarlo, mi giocherei una reputazione sociale che invece è il fondamento essenziale per il lavoro che svolgo. Non sarei capita, semplicemente. Perché questo non è un mondo di generosi, ma di giudici e giudizi e pregiudizi.


Lo stigma o lo smegma?
Proviamoci
Mi offro per l'esperimento.

Poi ti dico se mi sento di aver speso ben o male i me schei.

Conte O'corto.


----------



## Tubarao (8 Maggio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ecco. Si era partiti da 'piacere' vorrei far notare. Espressione che mi pare sia stata usata da maschi, però, nel parlare di prostitute (donne)


Quella del tu non puoi capire è proprio la cosa che mi manda più in bestia, meglio uscire da questa discussione altrimenti corro veramente il rischio di trascendere.

Vorrei far inoltre notare che diversi contributi sono stati dati anche da donne,


----------



## contepinceton (8 Maggio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Dico ma ci riuscite a non forumizare qualsiasi cosa in questo minchia di forum ?


Ma tu chi sei un moderatore di sta minchia?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Sei Ultimo o' priciso.


----------



## AnnaBlume (8 Maggio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> mi spiace ma a me viene una gran tristezza a leggere una ragazza giovane come te che ragiona così
> 
> io ho studiato un sacco di anni, tanti, i miei genitori hanno speso un sacco di soldi per farmi studiare quello che volevo studiare, ho un dottorato di ricerca, ho pubblicato libri, eppure io non guadagnerò mai 2000 euro alla settimana e in generale nemmeno al mese (a parte alcuni mesi in cui arrotondo con lavoretti che faccio al computer la sera, per dire)
> 
> ...


Non posso ancora darti un verde, ma come se.


----------



## contepinceton (8 Maggio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> In un modo ideale, io potrei continuare a essere apprezzata e stimata nel mio ambiente di lavoro e anche alla luce del sole ricevere uomini bisognosi di cure in casa mia.
> Invece vivo in un paese in cui _puttana_ e _troia_ sono insulti. Un paese, appunto, ipocrita, pieno di mariti che vanno a cercare sesso sulle strade e di mogli che fingono di non saperlo.
> Sono dei malati questi uomini? Forse. Certamente hanno dei bisogni che trovano delle risposte solo in quella pratica lì.
> Ma si fa finta che non sia vero, oppure li si stigmatizza. E con loro le donne che li soddisfano.
> Maria Maddalena era una puttana. E mi è sempre piaciuta di più di Maria Vergine.


Una gran puttana...
Ma si dice che cambiò vita
dopo lo sguardo su di lei di Cristo.

Allora vuoi provare?

Poi ne facciamo un 3d...
L'ho data al conte per schei.

Ecco come mi sono sentita...

Del resto sai anch'io non sono mai andato con una putana...

Sarebbe esperimentin no?


----------



## Tubarao (8 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> vero, in questa ultima parte sembra che si stia parlando di un ottimo mestiere .fantastica è praticamente materna e accogliente  e  molti post fa ho anche letto  "affermate" .
> se andiamo avanti succederà che mi pentirò di non aver scelto strade così qualificanti
> 
> 
> non abbiamo vie di mezzo. un conto è non  demonizzare , un altro esaltare


No Minerva, basterebbe il dubbio, un piccolo semplice e costruttivo dubbio.

Qui nessuno ha mai sognato dire che quello che affermate voi sia non vero. 
Ho più volte riconosciuto la realtà di quello affermato da Brunetta, da Sole, da Te è vero e lampante.

Ma scalfire i vostri dogmi è operazione impossibile.

A questo punto dov'è il confronto e lo scambio.

Non c'è niente di più sterile nel condurre una discussione partendo dalla base: "E' come dico io e tu non ci capisci niente".

Sarebbe bastato un dubbio, un piccolo dubbio.

Ma è stato troppo difficile a quanto pare.

Ho il terrore di chi vive di assoluti.


----------



## Minerva (8 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> No Minerva, basterebbe il dubbio, un piccolo semplice e costruttivo dubbio.
> 
> Qui nessuno ha mai sognato dire che quello che affermate voi sia non vero.
> Ho più volte riconosciuto la realtà di quello affermato da Brunetta, da Sole, da Te è vero e lampante.
> ...


ma il dubbio di cosa ?
hai chiesto se esistono etc e certamente ho detto di sì...ma non posso dirti che dubito che lo farei perché non è vero nel modo più assoluto.
io non lo farei


----------



## contepinceton (8 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma scalfire i vostri dogmi è operazione impossibile.


Ci sei arrivato solo ora?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Pensa a cosa non si passa in una casa certi giorni
con la moglie mogliosa...

Sallo


----------



## contepinceton (8 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma il dubbio di cosa ?
> hai chiesto se esistono etc e certamente ho detto di sì...ma non posso dirti che dubito che lo farei perché non è vero nel modo più assoluto.
> io non lo farei


Toh basta googlare come diventare una escort di lusso e piffete...

http://blog.donnamoderna.com/sessoe...sso-come-mestiere-dialogo-con-una-prostituta/

ntonella, 43 anni, di Udine, sposata. Lei si prostituisce da molti anni, mentre suo marito fa l’operaio in una fabbrica.. Hanno tre figli, tutti adolescenti, che non conoscono il mestiere della mamma.

Le ho fatto qualche domanda, per cercare di capire meglio la personalità e il mondo di una donna che ha scelto il sesso come mestiere. Ecco l’intervista:

Che età avevi quando hai iniziato a prostituirti?
Diciassette anni.

Cosa hai provato la prima volta?
Difficile ricordare..paura sicuramente..

Lavori in strada, in casa, in hotel…
Ho iniziato in strada per molti anni poi con l’arrivo degli stranieri era diventato rischioso e quindi la maggior parte delle italiane si sono ritirate in appartamento.

Che differenza c’è fra una prostituta e una escort? Perché non tutte scelgono di fare le escort?
La escort si sposta, fa viaggi anche lunghi, fine settimana, cene, questo implica una buona dialettica e capacità di essere gradevole come compagnia: non tutte sono portate e preferiscono il rapporto più veloce e sbrigativo.

Hai mai provato a smettere, a fare un lavoro normale?
Ho smesso costretta dagli eventi della vita e fatto lavori anche umili, ma quando ho potuto ho ripreso.  E’ difficile fare a meno di un certo tenore di vita.

Tuo marito sa quale è il tuo vero lavoro? E’ geloso?
Mio marito era un cliente. Quindi sa che per me è un lavoro:niente di coinvolgente, fisicamente o mentalmente.

Quali sono i rapporti intimi fra di voi?
Abbastanza radi, in quanto sessualmente perdi molto esercitando questo lavoro..

Quanti clienti vedi, ogni giorno?
Difficile fare medie. A causa della crisi economica che ci ha colpito direi che sono oggi da 2 a 7-8 al giorno.

Cosa pensi del tuo lavoro?
Che bisogna essere adatte a farlo. Non tutte lo possono fare senza subire contraccolpi psicologici.

Quanto ti permette di guadagnare?
In media dagli 80 ai 100 mila Euro ogni anno.

Saresti disposta a pagare le tasse, se vi fosse una legalizzazione della prostituzione?
Certamente. E lo troverei giusto se lo riconoscessero come lavoro. Come già  è in molti altri Paesi.

Che tipo di uomini sono i tuoi clienti?
Di tutti i tipi. Di tutte le età e di varia estrazione sociale.

Hai dei tabù sessuali, prestazioni che assolutamente rifiuti?
Sicuramente cose che possano mettere a rischio la mia salute, tipo contatti con liquidi organici. Non sono portata al sadomaso, e a rapporti lesbici.

Vi sono persone con le quali non riusciresti mai ad avere un rapporto?
Sinceramente no. Ho anche clienti disabili. Purche’ italiani.

I tuoi clienti usano tutti il preservativo?
Certe persone non lo sopportano e quindi si lavora con preservativo e alla fine si fa senza, manualmente.

Come ti proteggi dalle malattie sessualmente trasmesse?
Preservativo, vaccinazione epatite B.

Quanto tempo dura, in media, un rapporto sessuale con te?
Dipende da cosa ti viene chiesto. Un cliente vuole una cosa veloce, un altro vuole fare un’ora.  In media un passaggio che io chiamo normale dura 15-20 minuti tutto compreso. Chiacchiere e rivestimento.

Quali sono i servizi che ti vengono richiesti più spesso?
L’orale scoperto.

Hai mai provato un senso di schifo?
No.

Hai mai provato paura? 
Ho sempre tutto sotto controllo. No.

Cosa ti sentiresti di dire alle mogli dei tuoi clienti?
Devono pensare ai loro mariti non a me. Io non cerco nessuno: sono cercata.

Ti senti a disagio quando frequenti altre donne che non si prostituiscono?
Assolutamente no.

Ti senti in colpa verso i tuoi figli?
Quale mamma non vorrebbe dare il meglio ai suoi figli?  Ma cerco di compensare inondandoli d’amore e d’attenzioni.

Se avessi una figlia femmina, accetteresti che lei intraprendesse il tuo stesso mestiere?
Penso che la famiglia sia basilare per intraprendere certe scelte. Purtoppo io ho avuto una famiglia priva d’amore genitoriale e che si è liberata presto di me. All’inizio è sopravvivenza, poi diventa un business. Mia figlia non avrebbe bisogno di pensare a questa eventualità.
Io ci sarei sempre per lei.

Le prostitute che hai conosciuto hanno iniziato per scelta o per far fronte alle difficoltà della vita?
Tutte per difficoltà.

Voi, prostitute italiane, in cosa siete diverse dalle straniere?
Forse in nulla.Sono donne come noi. Forse solo piu sfortunate.

Subite la concorrenza dei Trans?
Io no. Penso sia un genere completamente diverso. Ho notato comunque che negli ultimi anni il sesso è cambiato. Molti uomini cercano i Trans. Sembra strano, ma sono molto più femminili di noi donne!

Ti sono mai stati richiesti rapporti sessuali con più persone?
Raramente. Ho provato l’esperienza e la considero piu semplice e sbrigativa di quello che può sembrare. si conlcude in fretta!

Hai mai avuto richieste da clienti-donne?
Ho sempre rifiutato. Non sono lesbica. E se devo fare una cosa, la faccio bene o declino.

A che età in genere smette la professione una prostituta?
Non c’è età, né per iniziare, né per smettere.  L’età può forse incidere sulla mole di lavoro. Conosco colleghe di quasi 50 anni che guadagnano piu di me.Se una donna ha un po’ di intelligenza mette via per il futuro, compra, investe, si fa una polizza pensionistica privata. O si fa sposare da qualche cliente affezionato!

Provi piacere sessuale? Lo fingi con i clienti?
Nessun piacere sessuale, ma non mi piace la parola “fingere”…Diciamo che si partecipa nella maniera adatta, professionalmente.

Secondo te è meglio la prostituzione in strada o al chiuso, in qualche locale?
Ognuno a casa sua. Oppure in centri appositi come in Olanda.

Hai mai pensato di scrivere un libro sulla tua vita, per raccontare le tue esperienze?
Sto scrivendo un’autobiografia da molto tempo. E’ un parto doloroso perché ripercorre una vita densa di eventi non sempre gradevoli non è facile. Non so perché lo faccio. Forse perché una mamma non faccia gli sbagli che ha fatto la mia con me, segnando tutta la mia vita.

Immagine: Otisarchives3


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Maggio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Diciamo che la chiesa ha avuto il suo bel daffare ad arginare le simpatie che riscuoteva fin dal medioevo la Maddalena...Ė noto come la chiesa di Notre-Dame a Parigi sia stata priva di immagini di madonna fino all'Ottocento...


mannò, dai, hanno fatto casino per via del fatto che sia la peccatrice sia la Maddalena gli avevano lavato i piedi, poi è partita la credenza popolare e la maddalena è diventata pentita. Un po' come la storia del cammello che doveva passare dalla cruna dell'ago, mica era il cammello, era il camello, che è una grossa corda.


----------



## Ultimo (8 Maggio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma tu chi sei un moderatore di sta minchia?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Sei Ultimo o' priciso.




:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::rotfl:


Contuzzo vediamo un po se riusciamo a far ancor più bordello? ok?

Bene, le puttane di questo forum si facciano avanti, e se qualcuna ancora non ha deciso di fare la puttana che lo esprima qua direttamente, sapremo consigliarla. 

Attendiamo risposte. E sia chiaro una cosa, non mi scassate la minchia, perchè per me se una donna vuole fare la puttana può anche farlo se è una sua scelta. SE E' UNA SUA SCELTA. E SE QUESTA FOSSE UNA SUA SCELTA LA CONSIGLI ANCHE ALLA FIGLIA DI DIVENTARE UNA PUTTANA. e non voglio creare polemica anche se il tono potrebbe sembrarlo, sto solo andandovi incontro. 


Mi gioco la ciolla che puttane qua non c'è ne sono, qua dentro la disoccupazione non esiste, tutti ricchi benestanti e blòa bla bla.


----------



## Minerva (8 Maggio 2014)

quello che poi ti rimprovero, tubarao,
è di occuparti solo della parte privilegiata della prostituzione:le escort
praticamente non hai preso molto in considerazione le meretrici da strada, comprese quelle che sono ben disperate e per nulla felici di farlo


----------



## contepinceton (8 Maggio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::rotfl:
> 
> 
> Contuzzo vediamo un po se riusciamo a far ancor più bordello? ok?
> ...


Vuoi i nick?
Poi mi bannano però...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Infatti invece di leggere qua, vado in rete no?
E trovo...ho appena postato una storia di una di loro che parla

E cosa leggo?

Ho iniziato a diciasette anni

e più sotto
leggo che 
"Penso che la famiglia sia basilare per intraprendere certe scelte. Purtoppo io ho avuto una famiglia priva d’amore genitoriale e che si è liberata presto di me."


----------



## Tubarao (8 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma il dubbio di cosa ?
> hai chiesto se esistono etc e certamente ho detto di sì...ma non posso dirti che dubito che lo farei perché non è vero nel modo più assoluto.
> io non lo farei


Ma chi ha mai parlato di chiederti se lo faresti.

Anche io ho ammesso che se mi ritrovassi con una figlia escort, non saprei da che parte cominciare, dopo la botta iniziale.


Ma sono pagine su pagine che andate (andate generale non tu in particolare) avanti menandola col fatto che se fai escort qualche problema devi avercelo per forza.


----------



## contepinceton (8 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> quello che poi ti rimprovero, tubarao,
> è di occuparti solo della parte privilegiata della prostituzione:le escort
> praticamente non hai preso molto in considerazione le meretrici da strada, comprese quelle che sono ben disperate e per nulla felici di farlo


Più che altro c'è una cosa che il Tuba senza tante ipocrisie vede e concepisce sferica
e non si raccapezza sul fatto che voi donne senza tante impocrisie vedete e concepite come a romboide con un sacco di spigoli.

Lì appunto sta la differenza di genere.

Infatti a me danno fastidio le donne che parlano di cazzi.

Non sanno come è portare un cazzo.

Ma intanto pontificano...


----------



## Tubarao (8 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> quello che poi ti rimprovero, tubarao,
> è di occuparti solo della parte privilegiata della prostituzione:le escort
> praticamente non hai preso molto in considerazione le meretrici da strada, comprese quelle che sono ben disperate e per nulla felici di farlo


Ho più volte scritto che le considero delle sfortunate e che non ho affatto rispetto degli uomini che pur conoscendo le loro condizioni alimentano quel tipo di mercato.

L'ho scritto più e più volte. Ora sarà almeno 100 pagine fa.


----------



## contepinceton (8 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma chi ha mai parlato di chiederti se lo faresti.
> 
> Anche io ho ammesso che se mi ritrovassi con una figlia escort, non saprei da che parte cominciare, dopo la botta iniziale.
> 
> ...


Beh da quello che ho letto fin'ora in rete
pare che in genere le escort
non abbiano avuto una bella infanzia o adolescenza

pare che sia come la tossicodipendenza
ci finisce dentro chi è più psicologicamente vulnerabile

in altre parole pare che sia incompatibile avere alta autostima
e scegliere di far la puttana.

E pare che ci sia anche scarsa intelligenza e maturazione
perchè per sceglierlo devi essere così oca da farti felice
delle cose che comperi con il denaro facile...

Infatti il dato emergente è che le escorts di lusso
sovente finiscono a puttane

ritrovandosi negli anta
sfatte dalla cocaina.


----------



## oscuro (8 Maggio 2014)

*Si*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Più che altro c'è una cosa che il Tuba senza tante ipocrisie vede e concepisce sferica
> e non si raccapezza sul fatto che voi donne senza tante impocrisie vedete e concepite come a romboide con un sacco di spigoli.
> 
> Lì appunto sta la differenza di genere.
> ...


Embè vale anche per te,tu non sai cosa significa avere due coglioni.


----------



## Ultimo (8 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma chi ha mai parlato di chiederti se lo faresti.
> 
> Anche io ho ammesso che se mi ritrovassi con una figlia escort, non saprei da che parte cominciare, dopo la botta iniziale.
> 
> ...


*
*

Quindi la maggioranza delle prostitute che abbiamo in italia hanno scelto loro di intraprendere di fare come professione la prostituta? vuoi dire questo?


----------



## Tubarao (8 Maggio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> [/B]
> 
> Quindi la maggioranza delle prostitute che abbiamo in italia hanno scelto loro di intraprendere di fare come professione la prostituta? vuoi dire questo?


Ho detto che fra le svariate milionate di puttane che ci sono oggi sul paneta, è possibile e verosimile che una, una sola, una cazzo di tibetana sherpa come me, succhia cazzi perché non gli fa né caldo e né freddo farlo con chiunque ed è ben contenta di mettersi in tasca i soldi degli altri sherpa morti di figa sfruttatori di corpi altrui come me. 

Una. Una sola. Tutti gli altri milioni sono tutte disperate in difficoltà.

Ecco quello che cazzo ho detto.


----------



## Minerva (8 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ho più volte scritto che le considero delle sfortunate e che non ho affatto rispetto degli uomini che pur conoscendo le loro condizioni alimentano quel tipo di mercato.
> 
> L'ho scritto più e più volte. Ora sarà almeno 100 pagine fa.


non puoi negare che l'essenza dei tuoi post però parla di donne realizzate attraverso questa attività, addirittura con orgasmi , doti fisiche notevoli e appagamento sociale .
ok ne hanno facoltà , come l'ho io di dire che piuttosto accetterei di farmi il mazzo due volte quanto l'ho fatto nella mia vita
e ti assicuro che dai 15 arrivare ad oggi mi difendo 
 lo dico con cognizione di causa avendo sfiorato un ambiente ben vicino e con precise ambiguità quando bisogno ne avevo e libertà anche troppa


----------



## Rabarbaro (8 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> mannò, dai, hanno fatto casino per via del fatto che sia la peccatrice sia la Maddalena gli avevano lavato i piedi, poi è partita la credenza popolare e la maddalena è diventata pentita. *Un po' come la storia del cammello che doveva passare dalla cruna dell'ago, mica era il cammello, era il camello, che è una grossa corda*.


Ma sai che, secondo alcune recenti interpretazioni, forse era davvero il cammello (quello con due gobbe)...

Essendo poco forte in aramaico non ho controllato sui testi originali...


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Maggio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh da quello che ho letto fin'ora in rete
> pare che in genere le escort
> non abbiano avuto una bella infanzia o adolescenza
> 
> ...


mah, io cercando intervista prostituta ho trovato questa tra i primi risultati:
*Buongiorno. Come andiamo? Posso darti del tu?*
Buongiorno. Ma certo, scherzi?!
*Come mai un blog? *
Per solitudine. La legge ci vieta di esercitare in due e quindi dalle 10 di mattina alle 19 di sera mi trovavo sempre da sola.
*Chi sono i tuoi lettori esattamente?*
Gente di tutti tipi. Colleghe, clienti, persone interessate a capire la nostra realtà, a dialogare con noi.
*Quali sono gli argomenti di cui parlate?*
Della vita di tutti i giorni, di politica, società, economia. Ci tengo a far capire che siamo persone normalissime, non solo prostitute.
*Bene, cercherò di intervistarti come donna, allora.*
Perfetto.
*Il mestiere e il bisogno più antichi del mondo. Qual è il punto? Hanno difficoltà a fare sesso per 'vie ordinarie' o con voi è tutto più facile?*
Mah, le ragioni per cui vengono sono tante. Non fanno sesso a casa, timidezza, voglia di cambiamento. Comunque, chiedono molto meno di quello che potreste pensare e sono sorprendentemente normali. 
*Secondo te, il punto è che noi 'non professioniste' non riusciamo a soddisfare qualcosa? *
Dopo aver parlato con centinaia di uomini, mi sembra che le mogli non soddisfino le richieste dei mariti. I rapporti sessuali dopo il matrimonio diminuiscono drasticamente... per non parlare di quando arrivano i bambini.
*Quindi, gli uomini non desiderano niente di strano...*
No. In 20 minuti li soddisfi. C'è qualche richiesta bizzarra, ma si tratta di una minoranza. Il punto è che per non disturbare le proprie mogli, non osano pretendere rapporti regolari, figuriamoci quel qualcosa in più. Alla fine, nel timore di infastidirle, ricorrono ai nostri servizi. 
*Ma sono tutti sposati?*
Il 75%, diciamo.
*Quindi le italiane possono recitare un bel mea culpa?*
Sì. Pensano alla casa, sono ottime amiche, madri perfette ma dimenticano che l'uomo è anche corpo. Molte di loro non sanno neanche cosa vogliono i loro uomini perché vengono rispettate cosi tanto da inibire qualsiasi richiesta. 
*Mogli che gestiscono bene la famiglia ma male il letto, quindi.*
Sì. Strano, considerato che questo è il paese in cui si vende più lingerie al mondo. Cos'è? Tutto fumo niente arrosto? 
*Prima di iniziare a parlare con te, volevo chiederti  'Perché permettere agli uomini di pagare quello che di solito si devono sudare'. Adesso mi rendo conto che è assolutamente fuori luogo. Ci insegnano a farli correre con il risultato che poi corrono da voi...*
Vero. In Italia manca la comunicazione, non si parla di sesso. Se ne dovrebbe parlare a colazione cosi come di politica, altrimenti il rischio è quello di diventare due mondi che non si conoscono. 
*Mi è piaciuta molto la tua idea di assimilare il vostro servizio a quello che potrebbe essere il lavoro svolto da un massaggiatore. Eppure c'è qualcosa che non mi torna in questo parallelismo. Secondo te cosa?*
L'uso di un organo genitale.
*E non ti pesa per niente?*
No, il problema è vostro, italiano, la vostra educazione cattolica. La donna con le sue zone sacre... (ndr Rita è austriaca)
*Ah. Perché per te è come una mano, un piede?!*
Certo, se si escludono i sentimenti, sì. Io separo il sesso dall'amore. 
*Non è difficile per una donna?*
No. Se non c'è sentimento, si tratta solo di un pezzo di carne che muovo come tutti gli altri. Fare il mio lavoro non mi pesa, è pesante quello che pensano gli altri di me, cioè che io sia una prostituta. 
*La gente forse si immagina la vostra condizione, pensa che la vostra sia una vita difficile...*
Certo ma sono ragionamenti basati sui loro schemi mentali. Tutto può essere visto in modo diverso. 
*Ma si tratta di gesti intimi, che di solito si preferisce fare con amore.*
Sì. Ma si deve trattare di un punto di vista, non di una legge. La mia è una scelta, che va accettata senza giudicare. Ricordati che non sono né una schiava del sesso né una drogata. 
*Infatti, ho letto che ami il tuo mestiere. Quali sono precisamente gli aspetti piacevoli?*
Quelli psicologici, il dialogo, l'aspetto umano. Ogni persona ha una sua storia e conoscere arricchisce...
*Me ne sto rendendo conto. L'ascolto, in ogni caso, è una forma di amore...* *C'è una prestazione che ti pesa offrire?*
No, perché se mi chiedi qualcosa che non mi va, non si fa. 
A proposito, ho spostato il cliente che avevo alle 16.
*Ah, grazie. Com'è constatare quotidianamente che c'è qualcuno disposto a pagare pur di averci?*
Non è un complimento. L'uomo inizialmente vuole il servizio, una femmina, non importa chi sei. Solo dopo, eventualmente, si instaura un rapporto di reciproca stima. 
*Ho letto che, a volte, ti spiace di non venir rispettata. Ma non è proprio accettando soldi in cambio di prestazioni sessuali che si autorizza a trascurare il lato umano?*
Figurati. In tutti i lavori succedono queste cose, anche a chi fa il cameriere.
*Andiamo sull'attualità. 9 milioni di clienti in Italia. Vietando l'esercizio per strada non si risolve il problema nella sua sostanza. Giusto?*
Ma naturalmente, non si risolve con la carfagnata. Si sposta solo lo sporco dalle strade sotto il tappeto. Ci vuole un regolamento, bisogna che questa professione venga accettata. 
*Se avessi tu il potere, cosa proporresti?*
E' semplice. Prima di tutto riconoscere la nostra come categoria professionale e poi di stabilire delle regole, come ho scritto sul blog del Ministro. 
*Le case chiuse non risolvono?*
Non devono tradursi in obbligo. Bisogna essere persone libere di scegliere in un mercato controllato. Ovvero, offrire le case chiuse ma permettere di usare la propria casa a chi lo preferisce. 
Mi dispiace ma dobbiamo concludere, sono piena di appuntamenti...
*Un'ultima cosa: il blog ti serve anche per attirare clienti?*
Nooo, questo è importantissimo, è solo uno strumento di dialogo. L'ho scritto anche in home page. 
*Fai il tuo saluto al popolo del web. Come ci vuoi lasciare?*
Con la speranza di non essere più Rita la prostituta, ma Rita che fa di mestiere la prostituta. Devo scappare ora, scusami tanto...
*Ok. Buon lavoro, allora.*
Anche a te.


----------



## Ultimo (8 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ho detto che fra le svariate milionate di puttane che ci sono oggi sul paneta, è possibile e verosimile che una, una sola, una cazzo di tibetana sherpa come me, succhia cazzi perché non gli fa né caldo e né freddo farlo con chiunque ed è ben contenta di mettersi in tasca i soldi degli altri sherpa morti di figa sfruttatori di corpi altrui come me.
> 
> Ecco quello che cazzo ho detto.



Quindi tutto sto trambusto per non accettarti che una tibetana fra le mille miglia di donne al mondo possa decidere autonomamente di fare la prostituta. staminchia. 


O non sai spiegarti tu.

O non hai scritto questo.

O non ti hanno capito gli altri.

O bla bla bla.. ma andare a disquisire su una donna su chissà quante mi pare proprio e scusami la sincerità  cretinaggine di chi ti ha letto senza capirti, o ti stai parando adesso il culo.


----------



## Tubarao (8 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> non puoi negare che l'essenza dei tuoi post però parla di donne realizzate attraverso questa attività, addirittura con orgasmi , doti fisiche notevoli e appagamento sociale .
> ok ne hanno facoltà , come l'ho io di dire che piuttosto accetterei di farmi il mazzo due volte quanto l'ho fatto nella mia vita
> e ti assicuro che dai 15 arrivare ad oggi mi difendo
> lo dico con cognizione di causa avendo sfiorato un ambiente ben vicino e con precise ambiguità quando bisogno ne avevo e libertà anche troppa


Ma perché sono solo quelle le basi su cui possiamo effettivamente parlare e confrontarci

Non posso certo affermare le mie tesi sulla povera nigeriana sfruttata o l'ex modella cocainomane che finisce nel giro per potersi permettere un certo tenore di vita, è ovvio che in quelle circostanze io sia d'accordo con tutti voi. Al 100%.


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Maggio 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ma sai che, secondo alcune recenti interpretazioni, forse era davvero il cammello (quello con due gobbe)...
> 
> Essendo poco forte in aramaico non ho controllato sui testi originali...


ma povera bestia, già ha due gobbe e puzza. Pure provare a farlo passare dalla cruna di un ago mi pare una crudeltà inutile.


----------



## Tubarao (8 Maggio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Quindi tutto sto trambusto per non accettarti che una tibetana fra le mille miglia di donne al mondo possa decidere autonomamente di fare la prostituta. staminchia.
> 
> 
> O non sai spiegarti tu.
> ...



Ultimo. Le hai lette tutte le 100 e passa pagine di questo thread ?


----------



## Rabarbaro (8 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma povera bestia, già ha due gobbe e puzza. Pure provare a farlo passare dalla cruna di un ago mi pare una crudeltà inutile.


Proprio per questo chi ci prova non entrerà nel Regno dei Cieli.


----------



## Tubarao (8 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> mah, io cercando intervista prostituta ho trovato questa tra i primi risultati:
> *Buongiorno. Come andiamo? Posso darti del tu?*
> Buongiorno. Ma certo, scherzi?!
> *Come mai un blog? *
> ...


Hai trovato la mia Sherpa.
Ecco.
Esiste.
Ne abbiamo le prove.


----------



## Minerva (8 Maggio 2014)

perfetto , abbiamo trovato un punto d'incontro .però dammi del tu





Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma perché sono solo quelle le basi su cui possiamo effettivamente parlare e confrontarci
> 
> Non posso certo affermare le mie tesi sulla povera nigeriana sfruttata o l'ex modella cocainomane che finisce nel giro per potersi permettere un certo tenore di vita, è ovvio che in quelle circostanze io sia d'accordo con tutti voi. Al 100%.


----------



## Tubarao (8 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> perfetto , abbiamo trovato un punto d'incontro .però dammi del tu


Preferirei ad usare il buon vecchio e sempre valido Lady Mnerva


----------



## Nocciola (8 Maggio 2014)

gas ha detto:


> NO


L'admin ti ha nominato suo sostituto? E che cavoli. Manca per un po di gg e arrivi tu? Mai giocare in pace si puó


----------



## Ultimo (8 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ultimo. Le hai lette tutte le 100 e passa pagine di questo thread ?



Sarei un bugiardo se ti dicessi si le ho lette tutte. Se questo serve a farmi capire che il discorso di una donna su chissà quante è vero, staminchia due..! un bordello per nulla cioè.


----------



## AnnaBlume (8 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> guarda che il tema è dibattuto anche tra i non credenti, perchè metti sempre in mezzo l'anima? Esiste anche un'etica laica. *Un feto di due-tre mesi ha una struttura cerebrale piuttosto sviluppata.*.. ok, non può sopravvivere da solo ma parlarne come di un individuo solo in potenza non mi convince per niente, non lo si può assimilare ad un pezzo di carne.
> Ad ogni modo, meglio chiudere questo argomento. Anzi, mi dispiace averne parlato.


a 8-9 settimane ha appena abbozzato la forma dei due emisferi (è lungo 1 cm e mezzo e pesa un grammo); un maiale ha una struttura cerebrale -e riconosciuta intelligenza- ben maggiore (centinaia di volte maggiore), e te lo mangi di gusto: ergo, non è quello il discrimine, scientificamente (cioè:oggettivamente). Convengo senza riserve sul chiudere l'argomento.


----------



## Nocciola (8 Maggio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> mi spiace ma a me viene una gran tristezza a leggere una ragazza giovane come te che ragiona così
> 
> io ho studiato un sacco di anni, tanti, i miei genitori hanno speso un sacco di soldi per farmi studiare quello che volevo studiare, ho un dottorato di ricerca, ho pubblicato libri, eppure io non guadagnerò mai 2000 euro alla settimana e in generale nemmeno al mese (a parte alcuni mesi in cui arrotondo con lavoretti che faccio al computer la sera, per dire)
> 
> ...


Quoto


----------



## Caciottina (8 Maggio 2014)

si chiudete prima di riprendere argomenti come l aborto che non c entrano nulla col discorso....
cmq un feto a 2 mesi non ha il cervello sviluppato.
bon chiudiamo?
grazie


----------



## Nocciola (8 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Niente. I Giudici Inquisitori in confronto a voi erano personaggi dalle ampie vedute.
> 
> TU SEI COSI'. PER QUALE CAZZO DI MOTIVO DATE PER SCONTATO CHE NON POSSA ESISTERE UNA DONNA CHE INVECE RIESCE A FARLO SENZA PROBLEMI.


Secondo me Tuba non ci si capisce.
Io e credo anche Clem sappiamo perfettamente che ci sono donne che scelgono e sono contente di fare questo lavoro. Nessun giudizio. Che poi provono piacere ogni volta qualche dubbio ce l'ho ma chi se ne frega. Assoluta libertà e regolamentaZione.
Io do al mio corpo un'importanza diversa quindi posso non condividere la loro scelta. Tutto qui


----------



## Nocciola (8 Maggio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> mica valgo cosi poco io :mrgreen:


Dovevi rispondergli o gratis o niente


----------



## oscuro (8 Maggio 2014)

*Farfalla*



farfalla ha detto:


> Dovevi rispondergli o gratis o niente


Belle chiappe,un prezzo simbolico...dai,quanto vuoi?


----------



## Hellseven (8 Maggio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Tuba ma secondo te perché Hugh Grant si è fatto fare un pompino da quella cessa? Aveva la figa Hurley a casa, e va beh, mettiamo che fosse una figadilegno frigida come si narra... Ma lui davvero in quegli anni poteva farsi chi voleva... Cosa spinge un uomo come Hugh Grant a farsi fare un pompino da una cessa per strada? Pare che lui disse che aveva la fantasia di farsi fare un pompino da una donna di colore... Ma la Naomi Campbell ad esempio non gliel'avrebbe fatto? Si faceva Briatore, per dire, e a Hugh, così bello e così dannatamente English che meglio che non ci pensi sennò... Niente?


Anche l'uomo, come il maiale, ogni tanto prova piacere a rotolarsi nel fango. Non saprei dirti il perché, ma lo vedo da sempre, e spesso. E, no non sto moralizzando, : me ne sono fatte di rotolate. Le rinnego? No, erano la cosa che sentivo in quel momento di fare. Non ho fatto male a nessuno, peraltro, se non un pò alla mia autostima, me nemmeno più di tanto....


----------



## Nocciola (8 Maggio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Belle chiappe,un prezzo simbolico...dai,quanto vuoi?


Ti offro la cena dopo...va bene?


----------



## oscuro (8 Maggio 2014)

*No*



farfalla ha detto:


> Ti offro la cena dopo...va bene?


E no,se permetti offro io.:up:


----------



## Simy (8 Maggio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Dovevi rispondergli o gratis o niente


questo è quello che ho risposto in chiaro :mrgreen: che ne sai tu


----------



## sienne (8 Maggio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sarei un bugiardo se ti dicessi si le ho lette tutte. Se questo serve a farmi capire che il discorso di una donna su chissà quante è vero, staminchia due..! un bordello per nulla cioè.


Ciao

è stato discusso un pò di tutto. Anche l´aspetto che hai portato. 
Sei arrivato tardi ... :mrgreen:


sienne


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Hai trovato la mia Sherpa.
> Ecco.
> Esiste.
> Ne abbiamo le prove.


Ehm, a dire il vero, sempre tra i primi 15 risultati, ne avevo trovate altre due che esprimevano gli stessi concetti ma in modo... ecco... un tantinello più triviale.
Prova a cercare intervista prostituta mastro lindo e capisci cosa intendo:mrgreen:


----------



## Nobody (8 Maggio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> a 8-9 settimane ha appena abbozzato la forma dei due emisferi (è lungo 1 cm e mezzo e pesa un grammo); un maiale ha una struttura cerebrale -e riconosciuta intelligenza- ben maggiore (centinaia di volte maggiore), e te lo mangi di gusto: ergo, non è quello il discrimine, scientificamente (cioè:oggettivamente). Convengo senza riserve sul chiudere l'argomento.


orrore... si meglio chiudere qui.


----------



## Ultimo (8 Maggio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> è stato discusso un pò di tutto. Anche l´aspetto che hai portato.
> Sei arrivato tardi ... :mrgreen:
> ...


 pensi che non lo sappia?


----------



## @lex (8 Maggio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> No, vedi... E' lo stigma che mi trattiene, come dice sienne. Se mi mettessi a prostiturmi, quelle come te non potrebbero tollerarlo, mi giocherei una reputazione sociale che invece è il fondamento essenziale per il lavoro che svolgo. Non sarei capita, semplicemente. Perché questo non è un mondo di generosi, ma di giudici e giudizi e pregiudizi.


Ma di che cazzo parlate. Non é vero. Se incontro una donna e mi dice che fa la prostituta non pens che schifo e mi svanso e adfito. Penso mi fidpiace e cerco di intavlarci un duscorso. Detto wuesto se trovo che la prostituta sia una stronza, maleducata, ecc..non la fequento come non frequenterei una collega del mio ufficio se lo fosde. Lo stigma ce l'hai messo tu e altri. Piuttosto chiediti perché paventi qualcosa che nessuno ha scritto.


----------



## sienne (8 Maggio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> pensi che non lo sappia?


Ciao

sinceramente? 
Non lo so ... 


sienne


----------



## Minerva (8 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> Ma di che cazzo parlate. Non é vero. Se incontro una donna e mi dice che fa la prostituta non pens che schifo e mi svanso e adfito. Penso mi fidpiace e cerco di intavlarci un duscorso. Detto wuesto se trovo che la prostituta sia una stronza, maleducata, ecc..non la fequento come non frequenterei una collega del mio ufficio se lo fosde. Lo stigma ce l'hai messo tu e altri. Piuttosto chiediti perché paventi qualcosa che nessuno ha scritto.


ma scrivi in cirillico alex:rotfl:


----------



## AnnaBlume (8 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> il giudizio sugli atti non lo sospendo mai, per me è ipocrita chi dice di non giudicare una determinata azione... non giudico la persona, semmai.
> Per il resto non sono d'accordo... tutti possono parlare di tutto, la differenza la fa il contenuto dell'intervento. Altrimenti mi ripeto, se non sei mai stata in guerra come faresti a condannarla?
> Ovviamente vivere una data situazione è molto diverso, senza dubbio l'esperienza ti fa capire tante cose, ma questo vale per tutte le cose. Ho amiche che hanno dovuto abortire, una restata sola in passato l'ho accompagnata io. Chiaro che non sia la stessa cosa, ma un'idea per quanto vaga di cosa possa essere me la sono fatta.
> Questo però non sposta la mia opinione.


ma non è mica una questione d'esperienza personale, il discrimine. E' proprio il genere che te lo impedisce. Non riusciresti, in quanto maschio, nemmeno ad ipotizzare in astratto la portata, il significato, il senso dell'aborto (che è in corpo di donna). Non è discriminazione, è genere.


----------



## @lex (8 Maggio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> In un modo ideale, io potrei continuare a essere apprezzata e stimata nel mio ambiente di lavoro e anche alla luce del sole ricevere uomini bisognosi di cure in casa mia.
> Invece vivo in un paese in cui _puttana_ e _troia_ sono insulti. Un paese, appunto, ipocrita, pieno di mariti che vanno a cercare sesso sulle strade e di mogli che fingono di non saperlo.
> Sono dei malati questi uomini? Forse. Certamente hanno dei bisogni che trovano delle risposte solo in quella pratica lì.
> Ma si fa finta che non sia vero, oppure li si stigmatizza. E con loro le donne che li soddisfano.
> Maria Maddalena era una puttana. E mi è sempre piaciuta di più di Maria Vergine.


Ma che porca di quella zozza dici? 
Sono giorni che si dice che lo sappiamo tutti di questi uomini e non stigmatizziamo nessuna che si prostituisce. Io non vorrei che si prostituisse per lei (impersonale) mica perché a me da fastidio (e non lo da) o magari perché genericamente non é accettata in societá. Bisogna smetterla con la parola moralisti. moralista normalmente é usato in termini negativi. Quelli di cui molti hanno parlato sono i perbenisti. Quelli che badano alla forma. Quelli che cosí non si fa perché non sta bene. I moralisti sono coloro che hanno una morale che significa avere un'etica e dei valori. Ma che cazzo! da quando avere dei valori é un difetto?  Qui nessuno dice che i miei/nostri valori debbano essere presi come esempio e abbracciati tout court. Ma nemmeno però ci si deve sputare sopra non mettendo mai in campo un' opinione perchè poi ognuno in fondo fa quello che vuole. Con questo relativismo i valori vengono sviliti e, nel tempo, persi. Rifletteteci.


----------



## AnnaBlume (8 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Quella del *tu non puoi capire* *è proprio la cosa che mi manda più in bestia*, meglio uscire da questa discussione altrimenti corro veramente il rischio di trascendere.
> 
> Vorrei far inoltre notare che diversi contributi sono stati dati anche da donne,


a me dispiace, ma non è che volessi offendere o stuzzicare. Anzi. Ma è proprio così, che la penso. Questa cosa la penso anche più affilatamente di quanto abbia detto, in realtà.


----------



## Tubarao (8 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ehm, a dire il vero, sempre tra i primi 15 risultati, ne avevo trovate altre due che esprimevano gli stessi concetti ma in modo... ecco... un tantinello più triviale.
> Prova a cercare intervista prostituta mastro lindo e capisci cosa intendo:mrgreen:


Me la blocca il proxy. Leggo stasera a casa


----------



## Nobody (8 Maggio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma non è mica una questione d'esperienza personale, il discrimine. E' proprio il genere che te lo impedisce. Non riusciresti, in quanto maschio, nemmeno ad ipotizzare in astratto la portata, il significato, il senso dell'aborto (che è in corpo di donna). Non è discriminazione, è genere.


Guarda lasciamo perdere... stai dicendo assurdità. E come se io ti dicessi che in quanto femmina non puoi ipotizzare neanche in astratto il significato della paternità. Poi dopo il paragone quantitativo tra maiale e essere umano, non c'è più nulla da dire sull'argomento.


----------



## Tubarao (8 Maggio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> a me dispiace, ma non è che volessi offendere o stuzzicare. Anzi. Ma è proprio così, che la penso. Questa cosa la penso anche più affilatamente di quanto abbia detto, in realtà.


La volontà di non offendere non l'avevo mai messa in dubbio


----------



## AnnaBlume (8 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Hai trovato la mia Sherpa.
> Ecco.
> Esiste.
> Ne abbiamo le prove.


Sì, Tuba, però fammi capire. Esistono senz'altro donne simili a questa che esistono (ne ho letto tante anche qui che ne convenivano esplicitamente o implicitamente); secondo il mio parere sono pochissime, pochissime, ma visto che te ne basta una non importa, giusto? Ora, perché basare la tua opinione a favore della regolarizzazione della prostituzione su questo? Persone, credo pochissime, (faccio un esempio, sia chiaro: non voglio stabilire una stigmatizzante analogia ma applicare la stessa regola logica) che amano essere picchiate esistono, no? Eppure non è legale. La situazione per alcuni versi è simile: all'apparenza ne paga le conseguenze solo lei stessa. La droga pesante: alla fine chi soccombe per overdose è la persona che la usa, mica gli altri (poi, c'è anche tutta una portata sociale, politica nel senso di collettiva, sia nella violenza che nella che nella droga, ma a mio parere c'è anche nella prostituzione ed è questa per me la vera chiave). La droga, poi, è diffusa, tanto (non bisogna nemmeno andarsela a cercare troppo, la sherpa yak). Per essere a favore della regolarizzazione etc di una qualsiasi cosa ti basta una percentuale anche minima (una!) di persone a cui sta bene far parte di quella situazione?


----------



## @lex (8 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma scrivi in cirillico alex:rotfl:


No in aramaico. Stavo intervistando quella gran zoccola della Maddalena che mi diceva quanto é normale e libero prostituirsi e non riesco piú ad uscire dal suo idioma:singleeye:


----------



## Caciottina (8 Maggio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Sì, Tuba, però fammi capire. Esistono senz'altro donne simili a questa che esistono (ne ho letto tante anche qui che ne convenivano esplicitamente o implicitamente); secondo il mio parere sono pochissime, pochissime, ma visto che te ne basta una non importa, giusto? Ora, perché basare la tua opinione a favore della regolarizzazione della prostituzione su questo? Persone, credo pochissime, (faccio un esempio, sia chiaro: non voglio stabilire una stigmatizzante analogia ma applicare la stessa regola logica) che amano essere picchiate esistono, no? Eppure non è legale. La situazione per alcuni versi è simile: all'apparenza ne paga le conseguenze solo lei stessa. La droga pesante: alla fine chi soccombe per overdose è la persona che la usa, mica gli altri (poi, c'è anche tutta una portata sociale, politica nel senso di collettiva, sia nella violenza che nella che nella droga, ma a mio parere c'è anche nella prostituzione ed è questa per me la vera chiave). La droga, poi, è diffusa, tanto (non bisogna nemmeno andarsela a cercare troppo, la sherpa yak). Per essere a favore della regolarizzazione etc di una qualsiasi cosa ti basta una percentuale anche minima (una!) di persone a cui sta bene far parte di quella situazione?



Pero non è nemmeno illegale picchiare...cioe...se a me piacesse farmi picchiare dovrei trovare uno che gli piace picchiare una donna...(ad un uomo non piace picchiare una donna a cui piace essere picchiata)...e poi immagino resterebbe tra le mura di casa....una scelta...
Non penso c entri il discorso legalizazione con il piacere di prostituirsi...hai  ragione quando dici che non dovrebbe essere legalizzata o legittimata solo sulla di base una o poche.....io contesto il modo con cui vengono epitate quste donne il disgusto che viene fuori. ...
Cacchio è nata prima la prostituzione di gesu....non so....


----------



## @lex (8 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Pero non è nemmeno illegale picchiare...cioe...se a me piacesse farmi picchiare dovrei trovare uno che gli piace picchiare una donna...(ad un uomo non piace picchiare una donna a cui piace essere picchiata)...e poi immagino resterebbe tra le mura di casa....una scelta...
> Non penso c entri il discorso legalizazione con il piacere di prostituirsi...hai  ragione quando dici che non dovrebbe essere legalizzata o legittimata solo sulla di base una o poche.....io contesto il modo con cui vengono epitate quste donne il disgusto che viene fuori. ...
> Cacchio è nata prima la prostituzione di gesu....non so....


Scusa ti dispiace fare il nome di un nick che in questo forum ha epitate le pristitute e ha espresso disgusto? 
Quotandone anche il/i post.
Vediamo se sei ancora qui fra sei mesi a cercare oppure smetyi di scrivere cosr inesatte


----------



## Caciottina (8 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> Scusa ti dispiace fare il nome di un nick che in questo forum ha epitate le pristitute e ha espresso disgusto?
> Quotandone anche il/i post.
> Vediamo se sei ancora qui fra sei mesi a cercare oppure smetyi di scrivere cosr inesatte



Ma che vuoi? Vai a leggere tu...io ho letto abbastanza


----------



## AnnaBlume (8 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> Guarda lasciamo perdere... stai dicendo assurdità. E come se io ti dicessi che in quanto femmina non puoi ipotizzare neanche in astratto il significato della paternità. Poi dopo il paragone quantitativo tra maiale e essere umano, non c'è più nulla da dire sull'argomento.


ma lol! Davvero pensi che la paternità (che è culturale, una cosa che si fa) sia uguale/paragonabile alla gestazione/interruzione (che è inestricabilmente fisico -solo femminile- e culturale insieme, cioè incarnata, mai astratta, e solo di una delle due parti della popolazione mondiale, cioè una cosa che si è e solo noi siamo)? E il maiale, poi! E' un animale tra i più intelligenti: sta dietro solo ai primati e i delfini. Però trovi offensivo il paragone fra le rispettive quantità ed efficienze/efficacia del 'materiale cerebrale'. Scusa, ma sto sghignazzando davvero. Smetto qui, giuro


----------



## AnnaBlume (8 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> La volontà di non offendere non l'avevo mai messa in dubbio


E' già una cosa :mrgreen:


----------



## @lex (8 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Ma che vuoi? Vai a leggere tu...io ho letto abbastanza


Come volevasi dimostrare. Nessuno che ha espresso dubb (tubarao volevi un dubbio? Eccotelo) su una regolamentazione della prostituzione lo ha fatto insultando ed esprimendo disgusto sulle prostitute. Che peró lo si continui a scrivere quando non é vero perché non sta scritto da nessuna parte in questo thread é significativo. Lo ripeto. Fatti/ fatevi una domanda se riesci/riuscite a leggere/vedere cose che non esistono. Esistono, certo. Ma non in questo thread.


----------



## AnnaBlume (8 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Pero non è nemmeno illegale picchiare...cioe...se a me piacesse farmi picchiare dovrei trovare uno che gli piace picchiare una donna...(ad un uomo non piace picchiare una donna a cui piace essere picchiata)...e poi immagino resterebbe tra le mura di casa....una scelta...
> Non penso c entri il discorso legalizazione con il piacere di prostituirsi...hai  ragione quando dici che non dovrebbe essere legalizzata o legittimata solo sulla di base una o poche.....io contesto il modo con cui vengono epitate quste donne il disgusto che viene fuori. ...
> Cacchio è nata prima la prostituzione di gesu....non so....


ma no: se io (passante) ti vedo essere picchiata, o io (vicina) ti sento e denuncio il picchiatore, il picchiatore viene incriminato. Non c'è bisogno della denuncia della 'vittima' (che in questo fantomatico scenario non esisterebbe). La violenza è illegale, anche se 'la vittima' acconsente.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Maggio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> non me lo chiedo proprio. è una cosa molto piacevole in alcune circostanze pensare che l'uomo con cui fai sesso per scelta di entrambi potrebbe arrivare a pagarti pur di farlo con te.


Mi pare si possa interpretare come connotazione di valore espresso attraverso il denaro.
Forse tutti cerchiamo conferme di valore. Si arriva perfino a sposarsi per averne una conferma :mrgreen:.
Penso quali conferme mi convincono visto che sia il denaro sia i regali (presente l'anello tanto simbolico, quanto costoso?) non mi toccano.
Forse il liberarsi, il fare strada, sfidare la stanchezza. Però son cose che non chiedo.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Maggio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sicuramente qua dentro le menti sono brillanti, aperte.
> 
> Ed io un povero coglione che cerca di starvi dietro nei discorsi, di apprendere, di capire, di aprirmi e di andare oltre, cercando appunto di forumizarmi. Stavo scordando una cosa molto importante, sempre vado OT. Un'altra cosa stavo dimenticando, tutte le volte che sono andato OT è PERCHè non avete capito una beata minchia nè di me nè della vita ma soltanto capaci di forumizzarvi e scrivere belle parole, ma vuote nella realtà.
> 
> ...


Non posso darti un verde ma ti darei un diamante.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> senti Clem, mo vabbe che vabbe, ma se ad una donna facese cosi taklemnbte schifo pensi che contionuerebbe a farlo? eddai.....
> va bene che fa schifo a te, anche poi ammetti di aver fatto sesso con uno che non ti piace.....
> ma magari ad altre no....ma che e'.....
> mica abbiamo tutti gli stessi livelli di sopportazione.....
> ...


Per me hai un'idea della prostituzione (influenzata anche dai racconti della tua amica) che assomiglia all'idea di amore di Cenerentola.


----------



## Sole (8 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> Scusa ti dispiace fare il nome di un nick che in questo forum ha epitate le pristitute e ha espresso disgusto?
> Quotandone anche il/i post.
> Vediamo se sei ancora qui fra sei mesi a cercare oppure smetyi di scrivere cosr inesatte


Non ho letto tutto, ma l'unica espressione di disgusto l'ho letta da JB quando ha parlato della prostituta di Hugh definendola cesso a pedali. E io, che sono così moralista, ipocrita e odio le prostitute, ho istintivamente provato un moto di tenerezza per quella donna e di schifo per l'espressione usata da JB, che però non è ipocrita e moralista come me.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E no Simò, sono circa 130 pagine di thread che qui si sostiene la tesi che se scopi per soldi sei per forza fatta in un certo modo. Ma magari a rinasce donna e col fisico da coniglietta di Playboy.
> 
> 
> Col materasso legato dietro alla schiena giravo. Na ribaltata e pronta all'uso.


Guarda che puoi farlo anche da uomo. Non dire che non sei gay perché poi ti abitui.


----------



## Sole (8 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non posso darti un verde ma ti darei un diamante.


Se ne meriterebbe tanti


----------



## Minerva (8 Maggio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Non ho letto tutto, ma l'unica espressione di disgusto l'ho letta da JB quando ha parlato della prostituta di Hugh definendola cesso a pedali. E io, che sono così moralista, ipocrita e odio le prostitute, ho istintivamente provato un moto di tenerezza per quella donna e di schifo per l'espressione usata da JB, che però non è ipocrita e moralista come me.


vorrei spezzare una lancia in un occhio a jb ma lui ha espressioni di disgusto un po' per tutti e non discrimina fra una prostituta e una vecchia rincoglionita, sicché pare scevro da pregiudizi


----------



## Brunetta (8 Maggio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Bella domanda.Ti rispondo perchè purtroppo mi è capitato svariate volte.Mi ha aiutato la rabbia che nutrivo per il mondo femminile,il sottometterle,ma ti giuro che dopo mi chiedevo come cazzo riuscivo a farlo,è un pò mi meravigliavo di me...negativamente.


Oh! Un uomo che ci ragiona su! C'è un aspetto di aggressività nel coito da parte di molti uomini. Credo che sia anche una delle motivazioni dell'abbondanza di clienti.


----------



## @lex (8 Maggio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Non ho letto tutto, ma l'unica espressione di disgusto l'ho letta da JB quando ha parlato della prostituta di Hugh definendola cesso a pedali. E io, che sono così moralista, ipocrita e odio le prostitute, ho istintivamente provato un moto di tenerezza per quella donna e di schifo per l'espressione usata da JB, che però non è ipocrita e moralista come me.


smettiamola di usare moralista con un'accezione negativa. quello di cui vieni/venite/veniamo accusati non è moralismo. è perbenismo. e io lo rimando al mittente. sono contento di essere un moralista. la morale e l'etica è ciò che ci permette di non vivere nel far west dal punto di vista sociale e culturale e che ci permette di non scadere nella violenza. intesa come recare danno a sé stessi e/o agli altri.


----------



## @lex (8 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Oh! Un uomo che ci ragiona su! C'è un aspetto di aggressività nel coito da parte di molti uomini. Credo che sia anche una delle motivazioni dell'abbondanza di clienti.


chi non ci ragiona è perché non ha quell'aggressività.e magari manco l'ha mai conosciuta.


----------



## @lex (8 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> vorrei spezzare una lancia in un occhio a jb ma lui ha espressioni di disgusto un po' per tutti e non discrimina fra una prostituta e una vecchia rincoglionita, sicché pare scevro da pregiudizi


mah a dira tutta e per quanto mi riguarda jb è scevro da un sacco di cose. essere ruvidi e essere maleducati/e o stronzi tanto perché fa figo sono due cose ben diverse.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Maggio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> perché pompiere?
> 
> io vorrei essere nata ricca per avere la villa con la piscina e per non avere un cazzo di mutuo da pagare per 30 anni! E poi potrei avere più tempo per scrivere i miei papers e non dovrei fare tutte queste ore di didattica e non dovrei correggere tutti sti cazzo di esami scritti


Io ho sempre desiderato essere più intelligente e con maggiori opportunità culturali e un po' più bella. Ricca non l'ho mai pensato. Mi basta non essere povera.


----------



## Sole (8 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> vorrei spezzare una lancia in un occhio a jb ma lui ha espressioni di disgusto un po' per tutti e non discrimina fra una prostituta e una vecchia rincoglionita, sicché pare scevro da pregiudizi


Hai ragione, infatti non è stato l'unico moto di schifo che mi ha suscitato.
Ma quell'espressione usata per una donna che batte il marciapiede facendo una vita di merda, urta ancora di più la mia sensibilità. Poi so che lui non ha pregiudizi, l'ho detto che non è ipocrita e moralista come me.


----------



## @lex (8 Maggio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Hai ragione, infatti non è stato l'unico moto di schifo che mi ha suscitato.
> Ma quell'espressione usata per una donna che batte il marciapiede facendo una vita di merda, urta ancora di più la mia sensibilità. Poi so che lui non ha pregiudizi, l'ho detto che non è ipocrita e moralista come me.


ma soprattutto una che non dice che farebbe volentieri la prostituta e se lo facesse non lo direbbe per poi poter dire che la prostituzione non è un lavoro come un altro. parola della poco ipocrita e poco perbenista Matraini Chiara. Scendi dal pulpito che forse è meglio lasciarlo a qualcun altro/a


----------



## Brunetta (8 Maggio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Piuttosto spiego perché lo farei. Lo farei perché gli uomini mi fanno tutti un po' tenerezza. Mi sembrano meno forti e meno attrezzati delle donne, in genere. Mi ispirano dolcezza, accoglienza.
> Non lo faccio perché non sono nella condizione di poterlo fare.


Se lo facessi, secondo me, cambierebbe la tua "ispirazione".


----------



## Fantastica (8 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se lo facessi, secondo me, cambierebbe la tua "ispirazione".


E forse hai ragione. Ma sono un'inguaribile ottimista e anche tonta, perché piena di fiducia.:smile:


----------



## @lex (8 Maggio 2014)

e comunque ripeto che nessuno ha commentato il fatto che è stato scritto che se una persona riesce a spegnere il cervello per prostituirsi questo è un bene. è un bene anche per chi si difende psicologicamente da uno stupro. questo sarebbe interessante indagare. perché qualcuno arriva a pensare (e magari me lo spiegasse sarebbe cosa gradita) che mettere in atto una autodifesa del genere sia un bene (e ripeto per la terza volta che è un meccanismo seminconscio che il cervello di una persona stuprata mette in atto per difendersi e non subire "danni) se poi pensa che invece possa esistere anche una sola donna sulla faccia della terra che invece non ne dovrebbe avere bisogno perché contenta di ricevere danaro offrendo prestazioni sessuali. poi, scusatemi, ma che ne pensano veramente le prostittue dei loro clienti? credo il peggio possibile. da fare riflettere. chi vorrebbe lavorare con qualcuno che si disprezza? perché questo dicono la maggior parte delle prostitute. Carla Corso, celeberrima e "storica" prostituta per scelta, in molte interviste affermava di disprezzare gli uomini con cui si accompagnava. Meditate un po' va'


----------



## Fantastica (8 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> e comunque ripeto che nessuno ha commentato il fatto che è stato scritto che se una persona riesce a spegnere il cervello per prostituirsi questo è un bene. è un bene anche per chi si difende psicologicamente da uno stupro. questo sarebbe interessante indagare. perché qualcuno arriva a pensare (e magari me lo spiegasse sarebbe cosa gradita) che mettere in atto una autodifesa del genere sia un bene (e ripeto per la terza volta che è un meccanismo seminconscio che il cervello di una persona stuprata mette in atto per difendersi e non subire "danni) se poi pensa che invece possa esistere anche una sola donna sulla faccia della terra che invece non ne dovrebbe avere bisogno perché contenta di ricevere danaro offrendo prestazioni sessuali. poi, scusatemi, ma che ne pensano veramente le prostittue dei loro clienti? credo il peggio possibile. da fare riflettere. chi vorrebbe lavorare con qualcuno che si disprezza? perché questo dicono la maggior parte delle prostitute. Carla Corso, celeberrima e "storica" prostituta per scelta, in molte interviste affermava di disprezzare gli uomini con cui si accompagnava. Meditate un po' va'


Quando disprezzi la mano che ti dà il pane, è solo perché fa da specchio alla tua che ne vuole. È te che disprezzi, perché permetti a qualcuno di approfittare del tuo stato di bisogno. Sono dell'avviso che, in genere, la prospettiva andrebbe rovesciata. Forse la Corso era una moralista. O una che odiava il genere maschile.


----------



## Minerva (8 Maggio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Quando disprezzi *la mano che ti dà il pane, *è solo perché fa da specchio alla tua che ne vuole. È te che disprezzi, perché permetti a qualcuno di approfittare del tuo stato di bisogno. Sono dell'avviso che, in genere, la prospettiva andrebbe rovesciata. Forse la Corso era una moralista. O una che odiava il genere maschile.


non è la mano che ti da il pane ma colui che ti compra ; c'è una differenza abissale .


----------



## Fantastica (8 Maggio 2014)

*Aggiungo*

.. se mi prostituissi, la sola cosa che non spegnerei nemmeno per un istante sarebbe proprio il cervello.


----------



## Fantastica (8 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> non è la mano che ti da il pane ma colui che ti compra ; c'è una differenza abissale .



Colui che ti compra ha bisogno in quel momento di un qualcosa che tu gli puoi dare. È il fornaio che ti bussa alla porta per offrirti il pane, o sei tu che lo mandi (immagino) a comprare?


----------



## Brunetta (8 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> Ma che porca di quella zozza dici?
> Sono giorni che si dice che lo sappiamo tutti di questi uomini e non stigmatizziamo nessuna che si prostituisce. Io non vorrei che si proatituisse per lei mica percjé a me da fastidio (e non lo da) magari perché genericamente non é accettata in societá. Bisogna smetterla con la parolaoralisti moralisti normalmente é usato in termini negativi. Quelli di cui molti hanno parlato sono i perbenisti. Quelli che badano alla forma. Quelli che cosí non si fa perché non sta bene. I moralisti sono coloro che hanno una morale che significa avere un'etica e dei valori. Ma che cazzo da quando avere dei valori é un difetto. Qui nessuno dice che i miei/nostri valori debbano essere presi come esempio e abbracciati tout court. Ma nemmeno pero ci si deve sputare sopra non mettendo mai in campo un' opinione perchè poi ognuno in fondo fa quello che vuole. Con questo relativismo i valori vengono sviliti e, nel tempo, persi. Rifletteteci.


Su quello che sono riuscita a capire :mrgreen: concordo.


----------



## Minerva (8 Maggio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Colui che ti compra ha bisogno in quel momento di un qualcosa che tu gli puoi dare. È il fornaio che ti bussa alla porta per offrirti il pane, o sei tu che lo mandi (immagino) a comprare?


mi disarmi:singleeye:


----------



## @lex (8 Maggio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Quando disprezzi la mano che ti dà il pane, è solo perché fa da specchio alla tua che ne vuole. È te che disprezzi, perché permetti a qualcuno di approfittare del tuo stato di bisogno. Sono dell'avviso che, in genere, la prospettiva andrebbe rovesciata. Forse la Corso era una moralista. O una che odiava il genere maschile.


minchia! e vorresti prostituirti. da quello che TU hai scritto e non io parli di disprezzo quando 2 minuti fa hai scrito che ti piacerebbe farlo. Direi che sei masochista allora. Mi farei una domanda fossi in te. Ma propendo per la tesi/opinione di Minerva. A te piace la letteratura e vorresti fare la prostituta in maniera letteraria e romanzata. Esci dall'ipotesi lettral-romantica e scontrati con la realtà.
Ancora con questo moralista? avere una morale è un bene. Guai a non averne.se fossimo tutti moralisti andrebbe tutto molto meglio. Non una falsa e doppia morale ma dei valori e un'etica perseguibile e perseguita. Finalmente


----------



## @lex (8 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Su quello che sono riuscita a capire :mrgreen: concordo.


esattamente cosa non hai capito (non di quello che ho scritto io ma degli altri) perché ho espresso più di un concetto


----------



## Brunetta (8 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> chi non ci ragiona è perché non ha quell'aggressività.e magari manco l'ha mai conosciuta.


Ci saranno altri aspetti della sessualità maschile che possono far intuire qualcosa e discorsi "da maschi" che potrebbero essere illuminanti.


----------



## @lex (8 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi disarmi:singleeye:


avrà una ciambella al posto della guest. e in effetti si può parlare di sfilatino per il pene maschile. sono oltre il disarmo, ho vinto io:singleeye::singleeye::singleeye::sonar::sonar::sonar::sonar::sonar::singleeye:


----------



## Brunetta (8 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> esattamente cosa non hai capito (non di quello che ho scritto io ma degli altri) perché ho espresso più di un concetto


Alcune frasi in aramaico. Ma vado sulla fiducia.


----------



## Fantastica (8 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> A te piace la letteratura e vorresti fare la prostituta in maniera letteraria e romanzata. Esci dall'ipotesi lettral-romantica e scontrati con la realtà.


Ok. Quanto mi dai ?


----------



## @lex (8 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ci saranno altri aspetti della sessualità maschile che possono far intuire qualcosa e discorsi "da maschi" che potrebbero essere illuminanti.


mah, figurati, lo vieni a dire a me che  ha sempre dato fastidio la "propensione" alla solidarietà da caserma maschile. in genere non mi contrappongo fino a che non cercano di coinvolgermi e evito il più possibile, nei limiti dell'educazione. Se si insiste dico pure la mia. e di solito non è molto ben presa. e infatti è questo il motivo dell'astio (suo) iniziale con sterminator, fai un po' te poi dove siamo arrivati.
c'è poco da illuminarsi, purtroppo


----------



## @lex (8 Maggio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ok. Quanto mi dai ?


io ho due mani. se devo svuotarmi i testicoli uso quelle. sono le mie. non uso quelle degli altri. a meno che non sia cosa gradita. quindi mi spiace ma faresti la fame con me. passiamo ad altro che io so di essere talvolta greve e volgare. ma mai quanto queste affermazioni. e con questo siamo oltre il disarmo del disarmo:singleeye::singleeye::singleeye::singleeye:


----------



## @lex (8 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Alcune frasi in aramaico. Ma vado sulla fiducia.


vado a correggere e vedi se capisci meglio


----------



## @lex (8 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Alcune frasi in aramaico. Ma vado sulla fiducia.


ho corretto. è comprensibile tutto adesso?


----------



## Brunetta (8 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> io ho *due mani. *se devo svuotarmi i testicoli uso quelle. sono le mie. non uso quelle degli altri. a meno che non sia cosa gradita. quindi mi spiace ma faresti la fame con me. passiamo ad altro che io so di essere talvolta greve e volgare. ma mai quanto queste affermazioni. e con questo siamo oltre il disarmo del disarmo:singleeye::singleeye::singleeye::singleeye:


Esagerato!


----------



## Brunetta (8 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> ho corretto. è comprensibile tutto adesso?


Vado a leggere ma devo uscire.


----------



## @lex (8 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Esagerato!


se mi fa male una


----------



## Brunetta (8 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> Ma che porca di quella zozza dici?
> Sono giorni che si dice che lo sappiamo tutti di questi uomini e non stigmatizziamo nessuna che si prostituisce. Io non vorrei che si prostituisse per lei (impersonale) mica perché a me da fastidio (e non lo da) o magari perché genericamente non é accettata in societá. Bisogna smetterla con la parola moralisti. moralista normalmente é usato in termini negativi. Quelli di cui molti hanno parlato sono i perbenisti. Quelli che badano alla forma. Quelli che cosí non si fa perché non sta bene. I moralisti sono coloro che hanno una morale che significa avere un'etica e dei valori. Ma che cazzo! da quando avere dei valori é un difetto?  Qui nessuno dice che i miei/nostri valori debbano essere presi come esempio e abbracciati tout court. Ma nemmeno però ci si deve sputare sopra non mettendo mai in campo un' opinione perchè poi ognuno in fondo fa quello che vuole. Con questo relativismo i valori vengono sviliti e, nel tempo, persi. Rifletteteci.


:up:
Avevo scritto cose simili e anche minacciato di postare Cacciari :mrgreen:


----------



## Brunetta (8 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> se mi fa male una


Avevo capito che dessi dell'ipodotato a Oscuro. :carneval:


----------



## Nobody (8 Maggio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma lol! Davvero pensi* che la paternità (che è culturale,* una cosa che si fa) sia uguale/paragonabile alla gestazione/interruzione (che è inestricabilmente fisico -solo femminile- e culturale insieme, cioè incarnata, mai astratta, e solo di una delle due parti della popolazione mondiale, cioè una cosa che si è e solo noi siamo)? E il maiale, poi! E' un animale tra i più intelligenti: sta dietro solo ai primati e i delfini. Però trovi offensivo il paragone fra le rispettive quantità ed efficienze/efficacia del 'materiale cerebrale'. Scusa, ma sto sghignazzando davvero. Smetto qui, giuro


Non è paragonabile alla maternità perchè sono due cose diverse... hai la mania delle classifiche. Definirla poi solo culturale per me è una vera assurdità. Hai la pretesa di negare una totale conoscenza delle cose femminili agli uomini e poi ti arroghi il diritto di definire ciò che non puoi vivere. Sei padre? No, io si. E ti assicuro che non è una qualità solo culturale. 
Il maiale qualitativamente è lontanissimo dall'homo sapiens... quando sarà dotato di autocoscienza, comporrà una sinfonia, o risolverà un'equazione differenziale... beh avvertimi :mrgreen:  Per quanto sia intelligente e degno di rispetto. Prima asserivi che lo mangiassi... ma che ne sai? Continui a supporre  Scusa tu, ma è meglio che torni ai tuoi quadri sghignazzando... :carneval:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (8 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io ho sempre desiderato essere più intelligente e con maggiori opportunità culturali e un po' più bella. Ricca non l'ho mai pensato. Mi basta non essere povera.


Eh ma io sono già intelligente e bella e colta! 


Ovviamente anche a me basta non essere povera ma di quel mutuo trentennale ne farei volentieri a meno, te l'assicuro


----------



## @lex (8 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Avevo capito che dessi dell'ipodotato a Oscuro. :carneval:


ma quello è sempre a prescindere nei miei post. anche postassi una ricetta:mrgreen:


----------



## Brunetta (8 Maggio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Eh ma io sono già intelligente e bella e colta!
> 
> 
> Ovviamente anche a me basta non essere povera ma di quel mutuo trentennale ne farei volentieri a meno, te l'assicuro


Anch'io. Ma voglio sempre di più :carneval:
Il mutuo l'ho finito :mrgreen:


----------



## Sole (8 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io ho sempre desiderato essere più intelligente e con maggiori opportunità culturali e un po' più bella. *Ricca non l'ho mai pensato. Mi basta non essere povera*.


Idem.

Per il resto boh, io forse vorrei essere un po' più alta e avere la quarta di reggiseno. Per il resto sono perfetta così


----------



## @lex (8 Maggio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Idem.
> 
> Per il resto boh, io forse vorrei essere un po' più alta e avere la quarta di reggiseno. Per il resto sono perfetta così


e solo perché un mutuo non ce l'hai


----------



## Fantastica (8 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> a meno che non sia cosa gradita.


Cosa ti fa pensare che non sarebbe gradita?


----------



## Sole (8 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> e solo perché un mutuo non ce l'hai


Mi molli?


----------



## AnnaBlume (8 Maggio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Non ho letto tutto, ma l'unica espressione di disgusto l'ho letta da JB quando ha parlato della prostituta di Hugh definendola cesso a pedali. E io, che sono così moralista, ipocrita e odio le prostitute, ho istintivamente provato un moto di tenerezza per quella donna e di schifo per l'espressione usata da JB, che però non è ipocrita e moralista come me.


chettelodicoaffà, fieramente appartenente del club fighe di legno inside :mrgreen: Quotissimo.


----------



## Sole (8 Maggio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> chettelodicoaffà, fieramente appartenente del club fighe di legno inside :mrgreen: Quotissimo.


Inside ci sta bene in effetti.
Lo battezzeremo così: FDLI!


----------



## @lex (8 Maggio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Cosa ti fa pensare che non sarebbe gradita?


perché se fosse gradita sarebbe gratuita


----------



## @lex (8 Maggio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Mi molli?


?????


----------



## MK (8 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> si insiste perchè è fondamentale... a prescindere, secondo te perchè c'è domanda? Milioni di clienti solo in Italia... chissà quanti nel mondo. Eh si, è un bel quesito :singleeye:


E' fondamentale la libera scelta? Nel turismo sessuale non vedo ad esempio libera scelta ma disperazione. Che si tratti di uomini o di donne. Per non parlare di bambini e bambine. Lo chiedo a te, che sei uomo, perchè c'è domanda.


----------



## MK (8 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> certo che è una questione morale... il fatto che la risolvi così, lo dimostra. Pensi di assolutizzare al tua visione con un paio di "paroline", scienza e realtà. In quanto all'anima, esendo agnostico, mi è indifferente... ma il proboema resta anche per i laici.
> L'esempio di Tuba secondo me calza... e comunque per la mia visione morale (salvo casi particolari che comprendo umanamente) *è più squallido l'atto di abortire che quello di prostituirsi*. Non per questo sono contro la 194, anzi vorrei che fosse applicata con più rigore premiando i pochi medici che si prestano all'intevento, e verificando quanti obiettori lo sono poi veramente.
> Tu invece liquidi al volo un atto del genere e poi non vuoi che si regolamenti la prostituzione.


La gravidanza è nostra e scegliamo noi donne. Senza se e senza ma. Ci manca solo che ci sia dominio maschile pure su quello.


----------



## Nobody (8 Maggio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> E' fondamentale la libera scelta? Nel turismo sessuale non vedo ad esempio libera scelta ma disperazione. Che si tratti di uomini o di donne. Per non parlare di bambini e bambine. Lo chiedo a te, che sei uomo, perchè c'è domanda.


ah beh certo, si parlava di turismo sessuale in effetti... non di escort nostrane da regolamentare. Mi chiedi in quanto uomo perchè c'è domanda di turismo sessuale? Ma tu sei fuori...


----------



## MK (8 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io ho invece l'idea che abbiamo parlato molto di noi stessi e infatti molti uomini hanno difeso una professione forse perché  quanto meno non escludono di poterne usufruire.
> E sono loro che non vogliono venir giudicati perché le prostitute invece, sotto vari aspetti, non si preoccupano loro di giudicarle.


:up:


----------



## Fantastica (8 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> perché se fosse gradita sarebbe gratuita


Ecco. Bene. Volevo arrivare da qualche parte, per esempio questa, per dire che credo che una delle più importanti ragioni, se non la sola, per cui un uomo non va con una prostituta magari superattraente è il fatto che si sente sminuito nel suo orgoglio per due fondamentali ragioni:

1. Perché paga
2. Perché sa che lei nel maneggiare il suo corpo (di lui)  sta nella migliore delle ipotesi, se è brava, fingendo di trovarlo bello e appagante.

Se non ci fossero questi due fondamentali deterrenti, credo che con le prostitute andrebbe il 100% della popolazione maschile mondiale.


----------



## AnnaBlume (8 Maggio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Non ho letto tutto, ma l'unica espressione di disgusto l'ho letta da JB quando ha parlato della prostituta di Hugh definendola cesso a pedali. E io, che sono così moralista, ipocrita e odio le prostitute, ho istintivamente provato un moto di tenerezza per quella donna e di schifo per l'espressione usata da JB, che però non è ipocrita e moralista come me.


chettelodicoaffà, fieramente appartenente del club fighe di legno inside :mrgreen: Quotissimo.


----------



## @lex (8 Maggio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ecco. Bene. Volevo arrivare da qualche parte, per esempio questa, per dire che credo che una delle più importanti ragioni, se non la sola, per cui un uomo non va con una prostituta magari superattraente è il fatto che si sente sminuito nel suo orgoglio per due fondamentali ragioni:
> 
> 1. Perché paga
> 2. Perché sa che lei nel maneggiare il suo corpo (di lui)  sta nella migliore delle ipotesi, se è brava, fingendo di trovarlo bello e appagante.
> ...


ahahahahahhahahahhahahahahhahahah 
se non fossi patetica in questa assurda teoria ti insulterei a dovere perché mi hai detto nell'ordine
1) perché sono tirchio
2) perché sono un omuncolo che deve provare di essere "omo" altrimenti si deprime
3) perché essendo io nel 100% della popolazione mondiale maschile e non fossi le due cose di cui sopra sarei un usufruitore, rimangiandomi quindi (ergo sarei uno che dice una cosa e che poi all'occasione en fa un'altra) quello che sto scrivendo da giorni
sicuramente hai trovato solo questi uomini. e forse evidentemente solo questi uomini puoi permetterti visto queste cose che scrivi
e non dire che non ti riferivi a me perché è con me che stavi parlando


----------



## MK (8 Maggio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> La prostituzione mette in scena una storia di *potere*, in cui il denaro è del tutto secondario, in linea di massima.
> 
> Un uomo paga una prostituta anche quando ha una moglie disponibile e bella, o anche solo disponibile e anche magari innamorata, perché deve sentire confermato il suo potere assoluto.
> 
> ...


Ecco.


----------



## Sole (8 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> ?????


Sto preparando 3 valigie, se mi metto a battibeccare con te non finisco più


----------



## @lex (8 Maggio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Sto preparando 3 valigie, se mi metto a battibeccare con te non finisco più


ok:mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Maggio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ecco. Bene. Volevo arrivare da qualche parte, per esempio questa, per dire che credo che una delle più importanti ragioni, se non la sola, per cui un uomo non va con una prostituta magari superattraente è il fatto che si sente sminuito nel suo orgoglio per due fondamentali ragioni:
> 
> 1. Perché paga
> 2. Perché sa che lei nel maneggiare il suo corpo (di lui)  sta nella migliore delle ipotesi, se è brava, fingendo di trovarlo bello e appagante.
> ...


Fantastica, vediamo se ho capito: tu stai dicendo che se se il mondo fosse popolato da prostitute che si donano  gratis, sempre disponibili e realmente soddisfatte di scopare con chiunque ci andrebbero tutti i maschi del mondo? Ma tu per caso dei odinista? O Musulmana? Porti una cintura esplosiva?


----------



## Fantastica (8 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> e non dire che non ti riferivi a me perché è con me che stavi parlando


Ma proprio per niente. Facevo esercizio di logica. 

E se è vero che chi non va a puttane lo fa per il senso della propria dignità di persona, beh, bene, no?
Che cosa c'è da inalberarsi tanto?


----------



## disincantata (8 Maggio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Ecco.


Un motivo in più per non prosttuirsi, trovarsi Sgarbi come cliente. Aiutoooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## AnnaBlume (8 Maggio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> La gravidanza è nostra e scegliamo noi donne. Senza se e senza ma. Ci manca solo che ci sia dominio maschile pure su quello.


eh, ma pensano di essere tutto, di sapere tutto, di poter pensare tutto, di poter capire tutto, di poter sentire tutto, di poter capire tutto, di aver capito tutto...

"la prima parola e l'ultima" mica è un titolo a caso. La nostra, chiaramente.


----------



## MK (8 Maggio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma non è mica una questione d'esperienza personale, il discrimine. E' proprio il genere che te lo impedisce. Non riusciresti, in quanto maschio, nemmeno ad ipotizzare in astratto la portata, il significato, il senso dell'aborto (che è in corpo di donna). *Non è discriminazione, è genere*.


Brava.


----------



## Fantastica (8 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Fantastica, vediamo se ho capito: tu stai dicendo che se se il mondo fosse popolato da prostitute che si donano  gratis, sempre disponibili e realmente soddisfatte di scopare con chiunque ci andrebbero tutti i maschi del mondo? Ma tu per caso dei odinista? O Musulmana? Porti una cintura esplosiva?


Se i suddetti maschi non pagassero, sì, immagino (immagino, eh), che sì.


----------



## MK (8 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> ah beh certo, si parlava di turismo sessuale in effetti... non di escort nostrane da regolamentare. Mi chiedi in quanto uomo perchè c'è domanda di turismo sessuale? Ma tu sei fuori...


Non siamo cittadini del mondo? Che sia regolare qui e poi fuori chissenefrega?


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Maggio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Se i suddetti maschi non pagassero, sì, immagino (immagino, eh), che sì.


Ma che è, la trama di un libro di fantascienza sessual/sociologica? Madonna.


----------



## sienne (8 Maggio 2014)

Ciao

comunque, l'intervista che ha postato Sbri, riporta ciò che si legge spesso,
quando delle prostitute vengono intervistate: a casa si fa poco sesso ... 


sienne


----------



## Fantastica (8 Maggio 2014)

Mah, guarda...

Si sta discutendo, io non ho opinioni certe, sto gettando degli ami.

Dico che tante volte qui sopra leggiamo di donne che vengono trattate peggio di zerbini da uomini che tirano in ballo sentimenti che non esistono (perché se esistessero sarebbero rispettate, queste donne). E allora mi dico "ma perché questa non si fa pagare, vivaddio!". ALMENO pagare, eh...


----------



## AnnaBlume (8 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Oh! Un uomo che ci ragiona su! C'è un aspetto di aggressività nel coito da parte di molti uomini. Credo che sia anche una delle motivazioni dell'abbondanza di clienti.


quoto te e anche Oscuro!


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Maggio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Mah, guarda...
> 
> Si sta discutendo,* io non ho opinioni certe*, sto gettando degli ami.
> 
> Dico che tante volte qui sopra leggiamo di donne che vengono trattate peggio di zerbini da uomini che tirano in ballo sentimenti che non esistono (perché se esistessero sarebbero rispettate, queste donne). E allora mi dico "ma perché questa non si fa pagare, vivaddio!". ALMENO pagare, eh...


Un punto fermo, almeno.


----------



## MK (8 Maggio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Mah, guarda...
> 
> Si sta discutendo, io non ho opinioni certe, sto gettando degli ami.
> 
> Dico che tante volte qui sopra leggiamo di donne che vengono trattate peggio di zerbini da uomini che tirano in ballo sentimenti che non esistono (perché se esistessero sarebbero rispettate, queste donne). E allora mi dico "ma perché questa non si fa pagare, vivaddio!". ALMENO pagare, eh...


E per quale motivo dare loro* anche *questa soddisfazione? Io ho i soldi io ti pago tu sei mia e fai quello che voglio io. Educazione sentimentale ci vuole altro che regolare la prostituzione.


----------



## Fantastica (8 Maggio 2014)

C'è una fondamentale onestà nel rapporto di prostituzione (salvo i casi di sfruttamento, maltrattamento, ecc. ecc. tutto lo schifo della schiavitù), che manca spesso nei rapporti d'ammmore.

Su questo mi piacrebbe si parlasse un po'...
Ovviamente il mio presupposto è che le anime candide non esistono se non nelle fiabe.


----------



## MK (8 Maggio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> C'è una fondamentale onestà nel rapporto di prostituzione (salvo i casi di sfruttamento, maltrattamento, ecc. ecc. tutto lo schifo della schiavitù), che manca spesso nei rapporti d'ammmore.
> 
> Su questo mi piacrebbe si parlasse un po'...
> Ovviamente il mio presupposto è che le anime candide non esistono se non nelle fiabe.


Onestà della mercificazione di un corpo. Tu pagheresti un uomo per fare sesso con te?


----------



## Minerva (8 Maggio 2014)

tutto quesro disincanto mi ha annerito lo spirito.candida no , ma mi sento piuttosto pulita e non  me ne vergogno


----------



## Fantastica (8 Maggio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Onestà della mercificazione di un corpo. Tu pagheresti un uomo per fare sesso con te?


No, perché nella mia testolina bacata, una donna è oggetto di desiderio, non un uomo. Cioè: io sono fondamentalmente convinta che siano i maschi ad aver bisogno delle donne e pochissimo il contrario.


----------



## AnnaBlume (8 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> e comunque ripeto che nessuno ha commentato il fatto che è stato scritto che se una persona riesce a spegnere il cervello per prostituirsi questo è un bene. è un bene anche per chi si difende psicologicamente da uno stupro. questo sarebbe interessante indagare. perché qualcuno arriva a pensare (e magari me lo spiegasse sarebbe cosa gradita) che mettere in atto una autodifesa del genere sia un bene (e ripeto per la terza volta che è un meccanismo seminconscio che il cervello di una persona stuprata mette in atto per difendersi e non subire "danni) se poi pensa che invece possa esistere anche una sola donna sulla faccia della terra che invece non ne dovrebbe avere bisogno perché contenta di ricevere danaro offrendo prestazioni sessuali. poi, scusatemi, ma che ne pensano veramente le prostittue dei loro clienti? credo il peggio possibile. da fare riflettere. chi vorrebbe lavorare con qualcuno che si disprezza? perché questo dicono la maggior parte delle prostitute. Carla Corso, celeberrima e "storica" prostituta per scelta, in molte interviste affermava di disprezzare gli uomini con cui si accompagnava. Meditate un po' va'


quoto, soprattutto lo "spegnere il cervello", l'autodifesa simile/uguale a quella che si attua per non frantumarsi durante una violenza sessuale. Poi, che il limite sia diverso da ognuna a ognuna, ok. Ma dire che sia piena espressione di sé, mentre si è parcellizzate e compartimentate, scusate, ma è poco credibile. L'idea che ha Free del tutto (soldi, soldi e ancora soldi, nonostante tutto) non mi sembra peregrina. Ma ripeto, non è questa la chiave, per me, del discorso: regolarizzazione sì, regolarizzazione no. Questa è la chiave del perché, io, nemmeno morta.


----------



## Nobody (8 Maggio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> *eh, ma pensano di essere tutto, di sapere tutto, di poter pensare tutto, di poter capire tutto, di poter sentire tutto, di poter capire tutto, di aver capito tutto...
> *
> "la prima parola e l'ultima" mica è un titolo a caso. La nostra, chiaramente.


occhio che rompi lo specchio...


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Maggio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> No, perché nella mia testolina bacata, una donna è oggetto di desiderio, non un uomo. Cioè: *io sono fondamentalmente convinta che siano i maschi ad aver bisogno delle donne e pochissimo il contrario*.


Scusa (scusa) ma tu non eri quella di GA ed A e GRA e tangenziale e boh?


----------



## AnnaBlume (8 Maggio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Quando disprezzi la mano che ti dà il pane, è solo perché fa da specchio alla tua che ne vuole. È te che disprezzi, perché permetti a qualcuno di approfittare del tuo stato di bisogno. Sono dell'avviso che, in genere, la prospettiva andrebbe rovesciata. Forse la Corso era una moralista. O una che odiava il genere maschile.



perché, scusa, chi approfitta (con anche impari strumenti, da millenni) del tuo stato di bisogno non è da disprezzare? :nuke:


----------



## sienne (8 Maggio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> No, perché nella mia testolina bacata, una donna è oggetto di desiderio, non un uomo. Cioè: io sono fondamentalmente convinta che siano i maschi ad aver bisogno delle donne e pochissimo il contrario.



Ciao 

mi hai messo una pulce nell'orecchio ... 

Perché se si guardano anche i dati, i divorzi sono maggiori lì,
dove c'e indipendenza economica della donna ... 

Forse non centra tanto, forse sì ... devo riflettere ...


sienne


----------



## Nobody (8 Maggio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Non siamo cittadini del mondo? Che sia regolare qui e poi fuori chissenefrega?


No, non lo siamo, siamo cittadini italiani ed è già tanto se riuscissimo a fare una legge decente qui, prima di guardare lontano... dove tra l'altro non abbiamo nessun potere legislativo.


----------



## Sole (8 Maggio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ecco. Bene. Volevo arrivare da qualche parte, per esempio questa, per dire che credo che una delle più importanti ragioni, se non la sola, per cui un uomo non va con una prostituta magari superattraente è il fatto che si sente sminuito nel suo orgoglio per due fondamentali ragioni:
> 
> 1. *Perché paga*
> 2. Perché sa che lei nel maneggiare il suo corpo (di lui)  sta nella migliore delle ipotesi, se è brava, fingendo di trovarlo bello e appagante.
> ...


Ma certo. Perché è lo scambio prestazione sessuale-soldi la cosa che caratterizza il rapporto prostituta-cliente. Ed è quella più avvilente, per chi non comprende questo scambio.

Certo che un uomo messo davanti a una strafiga che gliela dà gratis non ci penserebbe due volte (a meno che non fosse felicemente impegnato).

Anch'io se fossi libera e single davanti a uno strafigo che me lo da gratis non ci penserei due volte. Se lo dovessi pagare boh... non mi scoccerebbe la spesa in sé, ma mi sentirei un'imbecille, la finzione mi desertificherebbe la patata e non credo che riuscirei a godermela.

Dev'essere triste scopare con una persona che magari dentro di sé, che ne so, pensa che sei un cesso o spera che finisca in fretta, ma ci sta solo perché la paghi.
Proprio triste  secondo me.


----------



## MK (8 Maggio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> No, perché nella mia testolina bacata, una donna è oggetto di desiderio, non un uomo. Cioè: *io sono fondamentalmente convinta che siano i maschi ad aver bisogno delle donne e pochissimo il contrario*.


Lo credo anch'io. E non parlo solo di per sfogo fisico (termine che non mi piace ma rende l'idea).


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Maggio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> mi hai messo una pulce nell'orecchio ...
> 
> ...


Più che altro dove c'è una situazione economica di benessere se non prospera.


----------



## @lex (8 Maggio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Se i suddetti maschi non pagassero, sì, immagino (immagino, eh), che sì.


e allora parli di qualcos'altro non di prostituzione. si chiama, apri bene le orecchie......

*SESSO CONSENZIENTE TRA ADULTI
*
è incredibile. qui si parla da più di 100 pagine di prostituzione ovvero di prestazioni sessuali a fronte di pagamento in denaro e questa se ne esce con sesso gratuito tra uomini e donne. e grazie al pingone che se una mi piace fisicamente e io le piaccio (altrimenti non si capisce come farebbe sesso con me.  altrimenti non si spiega come e perché dovrebbe fare sesso con me e non con un alligatore della florida) e me la dà (ammesso io sia libero) si può fare sesso allegramente e, si spera, con reciproca soddisfazione...
dimmi che stai scherzando perché se sei vera sei oltre l'incredibile


----------



## Fantastica (8 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Scusa (scusa) ma tu non eri quella di GA ed A e GRA e tangenziale e boh?


:smile:

Sì. Mi ci sono ritrovata in mezzo. In linea generale, concorderai con me però che sono percentualmente più i maschi a cercare il sesso delle donne che non le donne a cercare il sesso die maschi. Le percentuali di frequentazione di prostitute sono ancora molto sbilanciate dalla parte della domanda maschile verso il femminile.
E questo dovrebbe dirci qualcosa. A me dice che se le donne la smettessero di parlare d'amore e facessero un po' più di sesso amorevole, femminile, non cazzuto, non da supermegadea del te la faccio vedere io, saremmo tutti più sereni e le strade si svuoterebbero di molto.


----------



## Sole (8 Maggio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> No, perché nella mia testolina bacata, *una donna è oggetto di desiderio, non un uomo*. Cioè: io sono fondamentalmente convinta che siano i maschi ad aver bisogno delle donne e pochissimo il contrario.


Madonna santa, non sai come ti sbagli 

E mi dispiace per te, perché tra desiderare follemente un uomo ogni minuto che ti sta accanto ed essere desiderate... non c'è paragone. Meglio mille volte sentire il desiderio, è una sensazione fortissima, ti fa sentire viva


----------



## MK (8 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> No, non lo siamo, siamo cittadini italiani ed è già tanto se riuscissimo a fare una legge decente qui, prima di guardare lontano... dove tra l'altro non abbiamo nessun potere legislativo.


L'Europa ci sta pensando. E qualcosa per sensibilizzare sulla tematica del genere le scuole ad esempio, si sta muovendo.


----------



## Fantastica (8 Maggio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Madonna santa, non sai come ti sbagli
> 
> E mi dispiace per te, perché tra desiderare follemente un uomo ogni minuto che ti sta accanto ed essere desiderate... non c'è paragone. Meglio mille volte sentire il desiderio, è una sensazione fortissima, ti fa sentire viva


Sono viva, eh. Giuro.


----------



## Minerva (8 Maggio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> :smile:
> 
> Sì. Mi ci sono ritrovata in mezzo. In linea generale, concorderai con me però che sono percentualmente più i maschi a cercare il sesso delle donne che non le donne a cercare il sesso die maschi. Le percentuali di frequentazione di prostitute sono ancora molto sbilanciate dalla parte della domanda maschile verso il femminile.
> E questo dovrebbe dirci qualcosa. A me dice che se le donne la smettessero di parlare d'amore e facessero un po' più di sesso amorevole, femminile, non cazzuto, non da supermegadea del te la faccio vedere io, saremmo tutti più sereni e le strade si svuoterebbero di molto.


come non averci pensato prima!


----------



## AnnaBlume (8 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> Non è paragonabile alla maternità perchè sono due cose diverse... *hai la mania delle classifiche*. Definirla poi solo culturale per me è una vera assurdità. Hai la pretesa di negare una totale conoscenza delle cose femminili agli uomini e poi ti arroghi il diritto di definire ciò che non puoi vivere. Sei padre? No, io si. E ti assicuro che non è una qualità solo culturale.
> Il maiale qualitativamente è lontanissimo dall'homo sapiens... quando sarà dotato di autocoscienza, comporrà una sinfonia, o risolverà un'equazione differenziale... beh avvertimi :mrgreen:  Per quanto sia intelligente e degno di rispetto. Prima asserivi che lo mangiassi... ma che ne sai? Continui a supporre  Scusa tu, ma è meglio che torni ai tuoi quadri sghignazzando... :carneval:


ma chi? Clasifiche? Ti dico solo che sei fuori corsa, quali classifiche?

Sull'autocoscienza, parlavamo di FETI, non so se ti eri distratto nel frattempo. Comporrebbe la sinfonia, forse, se fosse un essere umano (fra decenni forse). Che non è. E' un embrione, una potenza. Finisco con: chi suppone? Io, che ho potere gestativo o tu che non? Incredibile. Fattene una ragione, ci sono cose che non potete. Passo indietro, grazie.


----------



## Minerva (8 Maggio 2014)

fanta stasera mi sembri trilly campanellina


----------



## MK (8 Maggio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> :smile:
> 
> Sì. Mi ci sono ritrovata in mezzo. In linea generale, concorderai con me però che sono percentualmente più i maschi a cercare il sesso delle donne che non le donne a cercare il sesso die maschi. Le percentuali di frequentazione di prostitute sono ancora molto sbilanciate dalla parte della domanda maschile verso il femminile.
> E questo dovrebbe dirci qualcosa. A me dice che *se le donne la smettessero di parlare d'amore e facessero un po' più di sesso amorevole, femminile, non cazzuto, non da supermegadea del te la faccio vedere io*, saremmo tutti più sereni e le strade si svuoterebbero di molto.


Ovvero? Darla anche quando non c'hai voglia? :mrgreen:


----------



## @lex (8 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> tutto quesro disincanto mi ha annerito lo spirito.candida no , ma mi sento piuttosto pulita e non  me ne vergogno


a chi lo dici.


----------



## Fantastica (8 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> fanta stasera mi sembri trilly campanellina


Mi hai detto una cosa bellissima. Mi dispiace se non era nelle tue intenzioni


----------



## AnnaBlume (8 Maggio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Inside ci sta bene in effetti.
> Lo battezzeremo così: FDLI!


impronunciabile


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Maggio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> :smile:
> 
> Sì. Mi ci sono ritrovata in mezzo. In linea generale, concorderai con me però che sono percentualmente più i maschi a cercare il sesso delle donne che non le donne a cercare il sesso die maschi. Le percentuali di frequentazione di prostitute sono ancora molto sbilanciate dalla parte della domanda maschile verso il femminile.
> E questo dovrebbe dirci qualcosa. A me dice che se le donne la smettessero di parlare d'amore e facessero un po' più di sesso amorevole, femminile, non cazzuto, non da supermegadea del te la faccio vedere io, saremmo tutti più sereni e le strade si svuoterebbero di molto.


Veramente se vogliamo esser attuali diciamo che è la prostituzione uomo cerca uomo che sta aumentando in modo esponenziali o quella uomo cerca trans


----------



## MK (8 Maggio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma chi? Clasifiche? Ti dico solo che sei fuori corsa, quali classifiche?
> 
> Sull'autocoscienza, parlavamo di FETI, non so se ti eri distratto nel frattempo. Comporrebbe la sinfonia, forse, se fosse un essere umano (fra decenni forse). Che non è. E' un embrione, una potenza. Finisco con: chi suppone? Io, che ho potere gestativo o tu che non? Incredibile. *Fattene una ragione, ci sono cose che non potete. Passo indietro, grazie.*


Esattamente. Oh almeno su questo eh


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Maggio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> :smile:
> 
> Sì. Mi ci sono ritrovata in mezzo. In linea generale, *concorderai con me però che sono percentualmente più i maschi a cercare il sesso delle donne che non le donne a cercare il sesso die maschi. Le percentuali di frequentazione di prostitute sono ancora molto sbilanciate dalla parte della domanda maschile verso il femminile.*
> *E questo dovrebbe dirci qualcosa.* A me dice che se le donne la smettessero di parlare d'amore e facessero un po' più di sesso amorevole, femminile, non cazzuto, non da supermegadea del te la faccio vedere io, saremmo tutti più sereni e le strade si svuoterebbero di molto.


Se parliamo di sesso mercenario è un discorso vero che può avere più di una chiave di lettura. Altrimenti è realmente una cazzata tout-court.
Sulla seconda parte, boh, non so che dire. Mai capitate donne così, quindi tendenzialmente sarei scettico. Però non è che ho conosciuto tutte le donne del mondo. C'è da dire che non credo che le donne, in genere, siano come dici tu.


----------



## @lex (8 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> come non averci pensato prima!


la puoi dare ancora a qualche vecchietto e toglierlo dalla strada però
ahahahahhahahahahah sto piangendo dalle risate, lo giuro....posterei una foto delle mie lacrime, tipo la madonna di civitavecchia


----------



## Fantastica (8 Maggio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Ovvero? Darla anche quando non c'hai voglia? :mrgreen:


Personalmente la voglia mi viene se la sento da parte maschile. E mi viene sempre. Sarò malata. 
Ma se non la sento venire da parte maschile, a me non viene di suo. Sarò malata.


----------



## sienne (8 Maggio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Veramente se vogliamo esser attuali diciamo che è la prostituzione uomo cerca uomo che sta aumentando in modo esponenziali o quella uomo cerca trans



Ciao 

si. Sai cosa mi era passata per la mente?
Che una trans, è l'eccesso di simboli femminili ... 


sienne


----------



## Minerva (8 Maggio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Mi hai detto una cosa bellissima. Mi dispiace se non era nelle tue intenzioni


l'intenzione era dire ciò che ho detto .
non so se la tua varia secondo quello che appare maggiormente narrativo barra suggestivo


----------



## Fantastica (8 Maggio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Veramente se vogliamo esser attuali diciamo che è la prostituzione uomo cerca uomo che sta aumentando in modo esponenziali o quella uomo cerca trans


Uomo che cerca uomo è chiaramente orientamento omosessuale.
Uomo che cerca trans è chiaramente orientamento omosessuale, ma... i trans sono superfemminili, a parte quel dettaglio...


----------



## Sole (8 Maggio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> impronunciabile


Vabbè chissenefrega!

Tanto dobbiamo solo scriverlo


----------



## Nobody (8 Maggio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> L'Europa ci sta pensando. E qualcosa per sensibilizzare sulla tematica del genere le scuole ad esempio, si sta muovendo.


Si vabbè... intanto proviamo a metterci al passo con il resto dei paesi europei, e non parlo solo della regolamentazione della prostituzione. Tra galere, welfare, libertà di stampa, criminalità organizzata, corruzione, evasione fiscale e tante altre cosette abbiamo parecchio da lavorare, direi.


----------



## Fantastica (8 Maggio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> si. Sai cosa mi era passata per la mente?
> Che una trans, è l'eccesso di simboli femminili ...
> ...


Quoto


----------



## @lex (8 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> l'intenzione era dire ciò che ho detto .
> non so se la tua varia secondo quello che appare maggiormente narrativo barra suggestivo


e poi dici che non sei un po' stronza 
ahahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahhahaha....muoio


----------



## Fantastica (8 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mai capitate donne così, quindi tendenzialmente sarei scettico. Però non è che ho conosciuto tutte le donne del mondo. C'è da dire che non credo che le donne, in genere, siano come dici tu.


Bene, hai ancora molto da scoprire.:smile:


----------



## @lex (8 Maggio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Uomo che cerca uomo è chiaramente orientamento omosessuale.
> Uomo che cerca trans è chiaramente orientamento omosessuale, ma... i trans sono superfemminili, a parte quel dettaglio...


momò me lo segno


----------



## MK (8 Maggio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Personalmente la voglia mi viene se la sento da parte maschile. E mi viene sempre. Sarò malata.
> Ma se non la sento venire da parte maschile, a me non viene di suo. Sarò malata.


Fantastica d'accordo, il desiderio nasce dal desiderio, l'abbiamo ribadito un sacco di volte. Ma deve scattare anche qualcos'altro. Se l'uomo che chiede non ti piace col cavolo che nasce il desiderio.


----------



## MK (8 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> Si vabbè... intanto proviamo a metterci al passo con il resto dei paesi europei, e non parlo solo della regolamentazione della prostituzione. Tra galere, welfare, libertà di stampa, criminalità organizzata, corruzione, evasione fiscale e tante altre cosette abbiamo parecchio da lavorare, direi.


Assolutamente sì.


----------



## @lex (8 Maggio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Fantastica d'accordo, il desiderio nasce dal desiderio, l'abbiamo ribadito un sacco di volte. Ma deve scattare anche qualcos'altro. Se l'uomo che chiede non ti piace col cavolo che nasce il desiderio.


mi segno pure questa...stasera siete in massima forma. continuate così che mi state rallegrando la serata
ahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Maggio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Uomo che cerca uomo è chiaramente orientamento omosessuale.
> Uomo che cerca trans è chiaramente orientamento omosessuale, ma... i trans sono superfemminili, a parte quel dettaglio...


Già e i trans vanno fortissimo anche tra quelli che si definirebbero per convenienza eterosessuali da una parte son molto tentati dall'altra hanno il timore di scoprirsi diversi, un bel macth tra desiderio e coscienza.


----------



## Fantastica (8 Maggio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Fantastica d'accordo, il desiderio nasce dal desiderio, l'abbiamo ribadito un sacco di volte. Ma deve scattare anche qualcos'altro. Se l'uomo che chiede non ti piace col cavolo che nasce il desiderio.


Nel caso della prostituzione, tu non vedi l'uomo, vedi solo il suo desiderio.
E chi desidera è sempre in posizione di inferiorità (per tornare al discorso del potere di cui sopra). Una prostituta di cuore, risponde a un desiderio, non a un uomo, ma, quasi vorrei dire, a tutti gli uomini in quell'uomo.
E non ha da conoscere quello specifico uomo, ma solo la sua parte desiderante, cioè vuota, che lei colmerà.


----------



## @lex (8 Maggio 2014)

'azzarola....dai disabili ai trans il passo è breve:sonar::sonar::sonar:


----------



## Sole (8 Maggio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Personalmente la voglia mi viene se la sento da parte maschile. E mi viene sempre. Sarò malata.
> Ma se non la sento venire da parte maschile, a me non viene di suo. Sarò malata.


Magari non hai mai trovato uno che ti attizza qualunque cosa faccia.

A me se uno mi piace può pure leggere il giornale e mi arrapa. Anzi, a volte più è inconsapevole e impegnato a fare altro, più mi piace.

Poi certo, mi eccita anche l'idea di essere desiderata, eccome. Ma questo tipo di desiderio l'ho spesso analizzato e ho notato che è più narcisistico, non legato strettamente alla persona in sé, ma alla situazione. Ti eccita il desiderio dell'altro in sé, probabilmente, perché fa leva sul tuo narcisismo.


----------



## Nobody (8 Maggio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma chi? Clasifiche? Ti dico solo che sei fuori corsa, quali classifiche?
> 
> Sull'autocoscienza, parlavamo di FETI, non so se ti eri distratto nel frattempo. Comporrebbe la sinfonia, forse, se fosse un essere umano (fra decenni forse). Che non è. E' un embrione, una potenza. Finisco con: chi suppone? Io, che ho potere gestativo o tu che non? Incredibile. Fattene una ragione, ci sono cose che non potete. Passo indietro, grazie.


Dai lascia stare... davvero, neghi l'evidenza.
Non rispondi del merito, lanci il sasso e nascondi la mano... dici che non possiamo capire l'intimità femminile e poi sei supponente nel giudicare la paternità... ti contraddici.
Il feto umano in potenza è mille volte avanti a un maiale adulto, hai fatto un paragone aberrante. La struttura cerebrale per quanto minuscola, è definita nella sua qualità.
Poi piantala... ho specificato che sia giusto che decida una donna, e che sono favorevole alla 194, e addirittura al suo rafforzamento. Questo non toglie che ho un'opinione mia sull'aborto. Ma resto favorevole alla scelta della donna.
Sei in malafede, e si vede. Il passo indietro fallo tu...


----------



## MK (8 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> mi segno pure questa...stasera siete in massima forma. continuate così che mi state rallegrando la serata
> ahahahahahahahahaha


Ci sono anche momenti di disagio nei quali il desiderio non c'è ma c'è solo voglia di annullamento. Il sesso è forse il modo più facile e meno pericoloso (beh insomma dipende).


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Maggio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> si. Sai cosa mi era passata per la mente?
> Che una trans, è l'eccesso di simboli femminili ...
> ...


Vero :smile:


----------



## sienne (8 Maggio 2014)

Ciao

a me sembra chiaro come l'AMEN nella chiesa,
che dipende con che intento ci si unisce ... 
e anche con chi ... 

e ogni forma ritrova in sé tante altre forme diverse. 

Quante donne non si uniscono ancora per dovere
e non per piacere ... 


sienne


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Maggio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Bene, hai ancora molto da scoprire.:smile:


Scusa (scusa), ma rapporti amorosi con donne forse, forse dico, ne ho avuti un filo più io di te. Quindi forse, dico forse, quella che avrebbe molto da scoprire saresti tu.


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> 'azzarola....dai disabili ai trans il passo è breve:sonar::sonar::sonar:


Perché dai disabili a escort e prostituzione è lungo :mrgreen:?


----------



## MK (8 Maggio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Magari non hai mai trovato uno che ti attizza qualunque cosa faccia.
> 
> A me se uno mi piace può pure leggere il giornale e mi arrapa. Anzi, a volte più è inconsapevole e impegnato a fare altro, più mi piace.
> 
> Poi certo, mi eccita anche l'idea di essere desiderata, eccome. Ma questo tipo di desiderio l'ho spesso analizzato e ho notato che *è più narcisistico, non legato strettamente alla persona in sé, ma alla situazione*. Ti eccita il desiderio dell'altro in sé, probabilmente, perché fa leva sul tuo narcisismo.


Quale situazione? Che un uomo ti trovi desiderabile? Un uomo qualsiasi?


----------



## @lex (8 Maggio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Ci sono anche momenti di disagio nei quali il desiderio non c'è ma c'è solo voglia di annullamento. Il sesso è forse il modo più facile e meno pericoloso (beh insomma dipende).


guarda puoi spiegarmelo in aramaico antico, in slavo medievale, in finlandese rinascimentaale ma io 'sta cosa non riesco a capirla. per fortuna non sono così. ringrazio


----------



## AnnaBlume (8 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> occhio che rompi lo specchio...


ahahahhaa, dai torna quando hai qualcosa di pregnante (oopps ) da dire.


----------



## Fantastica (8 Maggio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Già e i trans vanno fortissimo anche tra quelli che si definirebbero per convenienza eterosessuali da una parte son molto tentati dall'altra hanno il timore di scoprirsi diversi, un bel macth tra desiderio e coscienza.


Il trans è meraviglioso. Appare come una donna stupenda, ma essendo un maschio sa esattamente cosa piace a un maschio. Io capisco che possa essere preferito a una femmina nel sesso. Lo capisco bene.
Poi immagino che il cazzo il trans non lo usi. Ma dia il culo. Insomma, perfetto, vista la moda crescente del culo, no?
E infatti adesso anche le donne, se non danno il culo, sono considerate retrograde e insoddisfacenti.
Mah... che tempi!


----------



## Tubarao (8 Maggio 2014)

Alcuni degli interventi mi hanno indotto a riflettere su una cosa. L'avessi fatto prima mi sarei evitato due giorni di post.

Vi siete mai prostituite ? Non avete la sufficiente conoscenza per parlare dell'argomento.

Siete mai andati a puttane ? Non avete la sufficiente conoscenza per parlare dell'argomento, d'altronde chi ne capisce di più di selle ? Il sellaio o il cavaliere ?

Morale ? 150 e più pagine di fuffa.

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Sole (8 Maggio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Ci sono anche momenti di disagio nei quali il desiderio non c'è ma c'è solo *voglia di annullamento*. Il sesso è forse il modo più facile e meno pericoloso (beh insomma dipende).


Eccome. Il sesso come dipendenza è proprio questo.

Il mio ex marito andava a prostitute perché era entrato in un meccanismo di sessodipendenza (alla Shame, tanto per capirci): il sesso come morte, anziché come vita. Il sesso che spegne tutto, ogni passione e che annulla.

Ce ne sarebbe da dire e da scrivere, anche perché è un capitolo più ampio di quello che si crede, in questo momento.
La prostituzione serve anche a questo, altro che desiderio e minchiate varie.


----------



## @lex (8 Maggio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Perché dai disabili a escort e prostituzione è lungo :mrgreen:?


beh, ma siamo partiti dal sesso per i disabili...che, non leggi i titotli dei threads?:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## MK (8 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> guarda puoi spiegarmelo in aramaico antico, in slavo medievale, in finlandese rinascimentaale ma io 'sta cosa non riesco a capirla. per fortuna non sono così. ringrazio


Mi fa piacere per te.


----------



## MK (8 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Alcuni degli interventi mi hanno indotto a riflettere su una cosa. L'avessi fatto prima mi sarei evitato due giorni di post.
> 
> Vi siete mai prostituite ? Non avete la sufficiente conoscenza per parlare dell'argomento.
> 
> ...


Tu sì?


----------



## Nobody (8 Maggio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ahahahhaa, dai torna quando hai qualcosa di pregnante (oopps ) da dire.


BUM! :mrgreen: Si è rotto... :carneval:


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Maggio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> *Il trans è meraviglioso. Appare come una donna stupenda, ma essendo un maschio sa esattamente cosa piace a un maschio. Io capisco che possa essere preferito a una femmina nel sesso. Lo capisco bene.
> Poi immagino che il cazzo il trans non lo usi.* Ma dia il culo. Insomma, perfetto, vista la moda crescente del culo, no?
> E infatti adesso anche le donne, se non danno il culo, sono considerate retrograde e insoddisfacenti.
> Mah... che tempi!


Hai capito tutto.


----------



## @lex (8 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Alcuni degli interventi mi hanno indotto a riflettere su una cosa. L'avessi fatto prima mi sarei evitato due giorni di post.
> 
> Vi siete mai prostituite ? Non avete la sufficiente conoscenza per parlare dell'argomento.
> 
> ...


dai che hai scritto una stronzata provocatoria, ammettilo


----------



## Sole (8 Maggio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Quale situazione? Che un uomo ti trovi desiderabile? Un uomo qualsiasi?


No, non un uomo qualsiasi. L'uomo con cui fai sesso.


----------



## @lex (8 Maggio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Mi fa piacere per te.


beh, dovresti saperlo:mrgreen:


----------



## AnnaBlume (8 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> e allora parli di qualcos'altro non di prostituzione. si chiama, apri bene le orecchie......
> 
> *SESSO CONSENZIENTE TRA ADULTI
> *
> ...


boh, secondo me ha cercato di suggerire la categoria della 'beneficenza'. Siccome loro sono minorati e noi generose, ci doniamo in modo da accoglierli in modo da lenire e colmare le loro debolezze e ochezze e mancanze. Non le chiederò il nome del suo pusher di sicuro (Klementine non leggere )


----------



## MK (8 Maggio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Eccome. Il sesso come dipendenza è proprio questo.
> 
> Il mio ex marito andava a prostitute perché era entrato in un meccanismo di sessodipendenza (alla Shame, tanto per capirci): il sesso come morte, anziché come vita. Il sesso che spegne tutto, ogni passione e che annulla.
> 
> ...


Il mio caro Fassbender... che figo :mrgreen:
Non parlavo di sessodipendenza ma di momenti nei quali il sesso è un modo per dimenticare e dimenticarsi. Brutto ma succede.


----------



## Fantastica (8 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Scusa (scusa), ma rapporti amorosi con donne forse, forse dico, ne ho avuti un filo più io di te. Quindi forse, dico forse, quella che avrebbe molto da scoprire saresti tu.


Va bene. Di donne conosco bene solo me stessa, o, almeno quasi bene. In effetti è pochissimo. 
Però sono estremamente femminile. Per questo mi permetto di generalizzare. Ma giuro, non lo faccio più, eh.


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Alcuni degli interventi mi hanno indotto a riflettere su una cosa. L'avessi fatto prima mi sarei evitato due giorni di post.
> 
> Vi siete mai prostituite ? Non avete la sufficiente conoscenza per parlare dell'argomento.
> 
> ...


Però posso argomentare degnamente sul perché non mi sono mai prostituita :mrgreen: Questo me lo devi concedere :mrgreen:


----------



## @lex (8 Maggio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> boh, secondo me ha cercato di suggerire la categoria della 'beneficenza'. Siccome loro sono minorati e noi generose, ci doniamo in modo da accoglierli in modo da lenire e colmare le loro debolezze e ochezze e mancanze. Non le chiederò il nome del suo pusher di sicuro (Klementine non leggere )


minorati un cazzo!!! scusa il francesismo e se permetti, vero?:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## MK (8 Maggio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> No, non un uomo qualsiasi. L'uomo con cui fai sesso.


Ma l'uomo con cui faccio sesso dovrebbe anche piacermi. Se lo faccio per il piacere del desiderio che lui prova per me ma io non provo per lui qualche domanda me la farei.


----------



## Tubarao (8 Maggio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Il trans è meraviglioso. Appare come una donna stupenda, ma essendo un maschio sa esattamente cosa piace a un maschio. Io capisco che possa essere preferito a una femmina nel sesso. Lo capisco bene.
> *Poi immagino che il cazzo il trans non lo usi.* Ma dia il culo. Insomma, perfetto, vista la moda crescente del culo, no?
> E infatti adesso anche le donne, se non danno il culo, sono considerate retrograde e insoddisfacenti.
> Mah... che tempi!


Avrei qualche dubbio.

Mi hai fatto ricordare una cosa. Neo patentati, con un mio amico e le fidanzatine dell'epoca ci prese di fare un puttan tour, ci fermammo davanti a questo trans, bellissimo, le due ragazze a dire che era veramente difficile distinguere.

Quello per mandarci via si apri la pelliccia e tirò fuori una baiaffa mostruosa 

E nel suo brasiliano-italiano disse: Se non ve ne andate subito m'inculo prima voi e poi quelle due che vi portate dietro.
Partimmo sgommando


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> beh, ma siamo partiti dal sesso per i disabili...che, non leggi i titotli dei threads?:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


E se il disabile è gay o preferirebbe un trans ?:mrgreen:  Li vogliamo discriminare ? :mrgreen:


----------



## AnnaBlume (8 Maggio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> :smile:
> 
> Sì. Mi ci sono ritrovata in mezzo. In linea generale, concorderai con me però che sono percentualmente più i maschi a cercare il sesso delle donne che non le donne a cercare il sesso die maschi. Le percentuali di frequentazione di prostitute sono ancora molto sbilanciate dalla parte della domanda maschile verso il femminile.
> E questo dovrebbe dirci qualcosa. A me dice che se le donne la smettessero di parlare d'amore e facessero un po' più di sesso amorevole, femminile, non cazzuto, non da supermegadea del te la faccio vedere io, saremmo tutti più sereni e le strade si svuoterebbero di molto.



quindi, al solito, è colpa delle donne. Il tradimento, pure. A Fantà, decchettefai, davvero? In altri tempi saresti considerata la peggiore delle collaborazioniste.


----------



## Fantastica (8 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Hai capito tutto.


Ci sei andato? Parli con cognizione di causa?


----------



## Sole (8 Maggio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Il trans è meraviglioso. Appare come una donna stupenda, ma essendo un maschio sa esattamente cosa piace a un maschio. Io capisco che possa essere preferito a una femmina nel sesso. Lo capisco bene.
> Poi* immagino che il cazzo il trans non lo usi*. Ma dia il culo. Insomma, perfetto, vista la moda crescente del culo, no?
> E infatti adesso anche le donne, se non danno il culo, sono considerate retrograde e insoddisfacenti.
> Mah... che tempi!


Non credo. Ai tempi avevo letto un libro sulla prostituzione (ne ho letti diversi, in realtà) e c'erano tante testimonianze di trans che affermavano che la maggioranza dei clienti se lo fa mettere in culo.


----------



## Minerva (8 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Alcuni degli interventi mi hanno indotto a riflettere su una cosa. L'avessi fatto prima mi sarei evitato due giorni di post.
> 
> Vi siete mai prostituite ? Non avete la sufficiente conoscenza per parlare dell'argomento.
> 
> ...


in effetti me l'aspettavo prima :sorriso::miiiii:



ma anche ....siete mai stati morigerati , leali  puri duri e corretti?
allora come cazzarola possiamo credervi , brutti  e insani puttanieri:racchia:


----------



## Fantastica (8 Maggio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Non credo. Ai tempi avevo letto un libro sulla prostituzione (ne ho letti diversi, in realtà) e c'erano tante testimonianze di trans che affermavano che la maggioranza dei clienti se lo fa mettere in culo.


Ok. Allora siamo totalmente nel campo dell'omosessualità.


----------



## @lex (8 Maggio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> E se il disabile è gay o preferirebbe un trans ?:mrgreen:  Li vogliamo discriminare ? :mrgreen:


mah figurati, assolutamente no...fra poco arriveremo sul serio che siccome eccita si può fare sesso con l'alligatore della florida, pagandolo. ovviamente:mrgreen:


----------



## Tubarao (8 Maggio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Tu sì?


Mettila così  Ho comunque parlato con più puttane di te. Inteso come numero


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Hai capito tutto.


Poi non ti lamentare se il tuba ti chiede se hai frequentato un trans


----------



## AnnaBlume (8 Maggio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Esattamente. Oh almeno su questo eh


eh. Non sai quante volte ti ho quotata mentalmente in questo 3D, lo faccio ora a riassumere


----------



## Nobody (8 Maggio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> quindi, al solito, è colpa delle donne. Il tradimento, pure. A Fantà, decchettefai, davvero? *In altri tempi saresti considerata la peggiore delle collaborazioniste*.


questo spiega come vedi il rapporto tra i sessi... una guerra :smile:


----------



## Sole (8 Maggio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Il mio caro Fassbender... che figo :mrgreen:
> Non parlavo di sessodipendenza ma di momenti nei quali il sesso è un modo per dimenticare e dimenticarsi. Brutto ma succede.


La sessodipendenza è l'apice. Ma chi usa il sesso in questo modo, anche solo per brevi periodi, cerca di anestetizzarsi così. Come ubriacarsi, più o meno. Non tutti quelli che si ubriacano sono alcolisti, ma indubbiamente il meccanismo che scatta è quello: usare qualcosa che ti dia una botta e ti tenga su.


----------



## MK (8 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Mettila così  Ho comunque parlato con più puttane di te. Inteso come numero


Beh ma ci ho parlato pure io (pure coi trans), io intendevo pagato per avere sesso.


----------



## @lex (8 Maggio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ok. Allora siamo totalmente nel campo dell'omosessualità.


ok. e il punto quale sarebbe, oltre a farci sapere per la seconda volta che se un uomo se lo fa sbattere nel chiulo è omosessuale?


----------



## Fantastica (8 Maggio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> quindi, al solito, è colpa delle donne. Il tradimento, pure. A Fantà, decchettefai, davvero? In altri tempi saresti considerata la peggiore delle collaborazioniste.


AnnaBlume, tesoro.. Io non mi sono ancora ripresa dopo che ho letto che senza preservativo non fai nemmeno sesso orale... Mi ha dato da pensare.


----------



## @lex (8 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Mettila così  Ho comunque parlato con più puttane di te. Inteso come numero


perché hai precisato...perché?
ahahahahahhahah


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Maggio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ci sei andato? Parli con cognizione di causa?


Parlo perchè principalmente la funziona del trans è quella di sembrare donna ma avere, appunto, quel dettaglio in più. Parlo perchè lo sanno anche i sassi ed è pure facilmente intuibile.


----------



## AnnaBlume (8 Maggio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Personalmente la voglia mi viene se la sento da parte maschile. E mi viene sempre. Sarò malata.
> Ma se non la sento venire da parte maschile, a me non viene di suo. Sarò malata.


sottoposta, magari (è un'ipotesi).


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> mah figurati, assolutamente no...fra poco arriveremo sul serio che siccome eccita si può fare sesso con l'alligatore della florida, pagandolo. ovviamente:mrgreen:


Le perversioni sessuali sono infinite :mrgreen:


----------



## MK (8 Maggio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> La sessodipendenza è l'apice. Ma chi usa il sesso in questo modo, anche solo per brevi periodi, cerca di anestetizzarsi così. Come ubriacarsi, più o meno. Non tutti quelli che si ubriacano sono alcolisti, ma indubbiamente il meccanismo che scatta è quello: usare qualcosa che ti dia una botta *e ti tenga su*.


Oddio l'alcool ti butta giù, ti annulla appunto. La sessodipendenza è un'altra cosa.


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Maggio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Poi non ti lamentare se il *tuba* ti chiede se hai frequentato un trans


Tuba?


----------



## Tubarao (8 Maggio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Beh ma ci ho parlato pure io (pure coi trans), io intendevo pagato per avere sesso.



Ne parlai in uno dei numerosi thread fiume sulla prostituzione di questo forum.

Non conosci la storia della Siberia che incontra il Brasile ? Spiacente.


----------



## Sole (8 Maggio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Ma l'uomo con cui faccio sesso dovrebbe anche piacermi. Se lo faccio per il piacere del desiderio che lui prova per me ma io non provo per lui qualche domanda me la farei.


Io ho fatto sesso anche con uomini che non mi arrapavano moltissimo.

Anche perché di solito chi mi arrapa moltissimo me lo tengo ben stretto 

E lì torniamo al mio post di prima su quanto sia arrapante l'uomo che desideri follemente anche se legge il giornale o fuma una sigaretta o semplicemente pensa ai cazzi suoi.


----------



## Fantastica (8 Maggio 2014)

*Scusate*

Possiamo tornare un attimo alla prostituzione classica?

Ai maschi frequentatori dle forum chiederei perché NON sono andati a puttane, eventualmente.

Ho ragione o no che è perché principalmente non vi va di pagare per partecipare a una recita ? (LA TIRCHIERIA NON C'ENTRA NIENTE)


----------



## @lex (8 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> questo spiega come vedi il rapporto tra i sessi... una guerra :smile:


eddai...nobody..è un'evidente esagerazione/iperbole
non sono intervenuto prima perché mi sembra vi stiate confrontando benissimo da soli. 
questo però è un colpo bassino...a mio avviso e anche se c'è la faccina, eh?
strumentale direi...


----------



## Fantastica (8 Maggio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Io ho fatto sesso anche con uomini che non mi arrapavano moltissimo.
> 
> Anche perché di solito chi mi arrapa moltissimo me lo tengo ben stretto
> 
> E lì torniamo al mio post di prima su quanto sia arrapante l'uomo che desideri follemente anche se legge il giornale o fuma una sigaretta o semplicemente pensa ai cazzi suoi.


Per me QUESTO è aramaico.


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tuba?


Spero non con te !!! Si si il Tuba :mexican:


----------



## AnnaBlume (8 Maggio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Fantastica d'accordo, il desiderio nasce dal desiderio, l'abbiamo ribadito un sacco di volte. Ma deve scattare anche qualcos'altro. Se l'uomo che chiede non ti piace col cavolo che nasce il desiderio.


Ma non solo: ché, hai bisogno del traino? Se ti desidera lo desideri, altrimenti no? Ti dà il via lui, altrimenti il tuo deisderio è azzerato? E se lui ti desidera tu lo desideri sempre? A me sembra, come dire, un tantinello subordinato, come ho già detto. Un tantinello, eh.


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Maggio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Possiamo tornare un attimo alla prostituzione classica?
> 
> Ai maschi frequentatori dle forum chiederei perché NON sono andati a puttane, eventualmente.
> 
> Ho ragione o no che è perché principalmente non vi va di pagare per partecipare a una recita ? (LA TIRCHIERIA NON C'ENTRA NIENTE)


No.


----------



## Sole (8 Maggio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Oddio l'alcool ti butta giù, ti annulla appunto. La sessodipendenza è un'altra cosa.


Vabbè, io la penso diversamente.


----------



## @lex (8 Maggio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Possiamo tornare un attimo alla prostituzione classica?
> 
> Ai maschi frequentatori dle forum chiederei perché NON sono andati a puttane, eventualmente.
> 
> Ho ragione o no che è perché principalmente non vi va di pagare per partecipare a una recita ? (LA TIRCHIERIA NON C'ENTRA NIENTE)


no. non mi va principalmente di usare il corpo di un altro essere umano. mi è capitato da giovane una volta. poi (per me e la mia esperienza) sono maturato. almeno per me e su questo argomento


----------



## Fantastica (8 Maggio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Ma non solo: ché, hai bisogno del traino? Se ti desidera lo desideri, altrimenti no? Ti dà il via lui, altrimenti il tuo deisderio è azzerato? E se lui ti desidera tu lo desideri sempre? A me sembra, come dire, un tantinello subordinato, come ho già detto. Un tantinello, eh.


A me quella subordinazione lì piace.


----------



## MK (8 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ne parlai in uno dei numerosi thread fiume sulla prostituzione di questo forum.
> 
> Non conosci la storia della Siberia che incontra il Brasile ? Spiacente.


Beh ma non sto mica giudicando eh . Mi piacerebbe capire le motivazioni di chi usufruisce del 'servizio'. Il perchè lo si fa.


----------



## AnnaBlume (8 Maggio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Già e i trans vanno fortissimo anche tra quelli che si definirebbero per convenienza eterosessuali da una parte son molto tentati dall'altra hanno il timore di scoprirsi diversi, un bel macth tra desiderio e coscienza.


negli USA c'è proprio la categoria :singleeye:: 

"almost straight". Aiuto. Chissà se il bollino se lo mettono in fronte.


----------



## AnnaBlume (8 Maggio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> A me quella subordinazione lì piace.


possibile, mica no. :sonar:


----------



## Sole (8 Maggio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Ma non solo: ché, hai bisogno del traino? Se ti desidera lo desideri, altrimenti no? Ti dà il via lui, altrimenti il tuo deisderio è azzerato? E se lui ti desidera tu lo desideri sempre? A me sembra, come dire, un tantinello subordinato, come ho già detto. Un tantinello, eh.


:up:


----------



## Fantastica (8 Maggio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Beh ma non sto mica giudicando eh . Mi piacerebbe capire le motivazioni di chi usufruisce del 'servizio'. Il perchè lo si fa.


Secondo me è più interessante il perché NON lo si fa.


----------



## MK (8 Maggio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> *Io ho fatto sesso anche con uomini che non mi arrapavano moltissimo.*
> 
> Anche perché di solito chi mi arrapa moltissimo me lo tengo ben stretto
> 
> E lì torniamo al mio post di prima su quanto sia arrapante l'uomo che desideri follemente anche se legge il giornale o fuma una sigaretta o semplicemente pensa ai cazzi suoi.


Anch'io. Ma l'arrapamento non c'entrava.


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Maggio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Anch'io. Ma l'arrapamento non c'entrava.


T'hanno pagata?


----------



## @lex (8 Maggio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Secondo me è più interessante il perché NON lo si fa.


sembra una costrizione non farlo. ti dico una cosa in confidenza: si vive benissimo anche senza pensare costantemente di andarci o non andarci con una prostituta. si pensa una volta. si tira una conclusione e si accantona.


----------



## Fantastica (8 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> non mi va principalmente di _usare il corpo_ di un altro essere umano


Grazie.


----------



## MK (8 Maggio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Secondo me è più interessante il perché NON lo si fa.


Ma nessuno lo fa , il punto è che le prostitute paghino le tasse. Quelle che pagano tutti...


----------



## MK (8 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> T'hanno pagata?


No.


----------



## @lex (8 Maggio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Grazie.


prego


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Maggio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> No.


Ah!


----------



## @lex (8 Maggio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> A me quella subordinazione lì piace.


quindi non desideri più il tuo uomo visto che lui non ti desidera o non può fare sesso? no mi pareva nel tuo thread però....ma magari mi sbaglio


----------



## Fantastica (8 Maggio 2014)

Avevo un amico che ci andava, ogni tanto. Era fidanzato.
Non considerava le puttane dei _corpi da usare_. Le considerava _persone_ con le quali godere senza pensieri.


----------



## Tubarao (8 Maggio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Secondo me è più interessante il perché NON lo si fa.


Provo immensa pena e rabbia per tutti quelli incolonnati nelle fredde notti d'inverno sulla Salaria, che aspettano il loro turno per dare un'occhiata alla merce di turno e decidere se caricarla in macchina.

Specialmente nell'era dell'informazione, in cui certe cose non puoi non saperle.


----------



## @lex (8 Maggio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Avevo un amico che ci andava, ogni tanto. Era fidanzato.
> Non considerava le puttane dei _corpi da usare_. Le considerava _persone_ con le quali godere senza pensieri.


embè....voltaire gli fa una pippa a questo qui...anche la prostituta però...che è meglio (per lui ovviamente)


----------



## MK (8 Maggio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Avevo un amico che ci andava, ogni tanto. Era fidanzato.
> Non considerava le puttane dei _corpi da usare_. Le considerava _persone_ con le quali godere senza pensieri.


Perchè con la fidanzata godeva con i pensieri?


----------



## @lex (8 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Provo immensa pena e rabbia per tutti quelli incolonnati nelle fredde notti d'inverno sulla Salaria, che aspettano il loro turno per dare un'occhiata alla merce di turno e decidere se caricarla in macchina.
> 
> Specialmente nell'era dell'informazione, in cui certe cose non puoi non saperle.


eeeeeeeehhhhhhhhh?????????


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Provo immensa pena e rabbia per tutti quelli incolonnati nelle fredde notti d'inverno sulla Salaria, che aspettano il loro turno per dare un'occhiata alla merce di turno e decidere se caricarla in macchina.
> 
> Specialmente nell'era dell'informazione, in cui certe cose non puoi non saperle.


Aspetta, ma con escort e/o situazioni diverse da una tangenziale?


----------



## Fantastica (8 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> quindi non desideri più il tuo uomo visto che lui non ti desidera o non può fare sesso? no mi pareva nel tuo thread però....ma magari mi sbaglio


Guarda... è una cosa molto delicata, questa... però è così, sì. Ci amiamo, di spremute di cuore. _Quel_ desiderio non c'è più, ma il piacere di stare insieme è immutato.:yes:


----------



## @lex (8 Maggio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Perchè con la fidanzata godeva con i pensieri?


un progressista insomma.....fidanzato con una cagacazzo, evidentemente. e la domanda è sempre la stessa (per la verità due) :"come si può essere innamorati di una cagacazzo"? Perché ci stai insieme allla cagacazzo"?


----------



## Fantastica (8 Maggio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Perchè con la fidanzata godeva con i pensieri?


Una fidanzata è una donna con delle esigenze, con cui hai una relazione, dei progetti, comunicazione, fantasie, impegni, ecc. ecc. Pensieri, sì. Pensieri.


----------



## MK (8 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> un progressista insomma.....fidanzato con una cagacazzo, evidentemente. e la domanda è sempre la stessa (per la verità due) :"come si può essere innamorati di una cagacazzo"? Perché ci stai insieme allla cagacazzo"?


E chi ti dice che fosse una cagacazzo? Poi che significa cagacazzo? Una che ti fa pensare bisognerebbe ringraziarla


----------



## @lex (8 Maggio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Guarda... è una cosa molto delicata, questa... però è così, sì. Ci amiamo, di spremute di cuore. _Quel_ desiderio non c'è più, ma il piacere di stare insieme è immutato.:yes:


minchia!
mi spiace per te. ma farsi la domanda che forse è un modo per non soffrire ulteriormente dirsi che se non ti desidera tu fai altrettanto? così...senza saper né leggere né scrivere....


----------



## Fantastica (8 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Aspetta, ma con escort e/o situazioni diverse da una tangenziale?


Quelle a cui penso io!


----------



## @lex (8 Maggio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> E chi ti dice che fosse una cagacazzo? Poi che significa cagacazzo? Una che ti fa pensare bisognerebbe ringraziarla


quel tipo di pensieri dovrebbero eccitarti non smontarti. vedi tu...


----------



## MK (8 Maggio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Una fidanzata è una donna con delle esigenze, con cui hai una relazione, dei progetti, comunicazione, fantasie, impegni, ecc. ecc. Pensieri, sì. Pensieri.


Esigenze relazione progetti comunicazione fantasie impegni che dovrebbero essere condivisi. Altrimenti che ti metti in una relazione a fare? Comunque immagino che il tradimento con una prostituta non lo considerasse (lui) un tradimento. O sbaglio?


----------



## Fantastica (8 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> minchia!
> mi spiace per te. ma farsi la domanda che forse è un modo per non soffrire ulteriormente dirsi che se non ti desidera tu fai altrettanto? così...senza saper né leggere né scrivere....


Ti ringrazio se ti spiace per me, è carino da parte tua.
Ma, come ho già detto prima, se un uomo non mi desiera, non è che soffro di mancanze, perché io non desidero se non sono desiderata. L'ho già scritto. Pertanto non soffro, sono anzi molto felice che lui sia tornato


----------



## MK (8 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> *quel tipo di pensieri* dovrebbero eccitarti non smontarti. vedi tu...


Mi sono persa. Quali pensieri? Le aspettative se non si possono (o non si vogliono) soddisfare possono smontare l'eccitazione.


----------



## Fantastica (8 Maggio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Esigenze relazione progetti comunicazione fantasie impegni che dovrebbero essere condivisi. Altrimenti che ti metti in una relazione a fare? Comunque immagino che il tradimento con una prostituta non lo considerasse (lui) un tradimento. O sbaglio?


Certo che non lo considerava un tradimento. Per niente.


----------



## disincantata (8 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Parlo perchè principalmente la funziona del trans è quella di sembrare donna ma avere, appunto, quel dettaglio in più. Parlo perchè lo sanno anche i sassi ed è pure facilmente intuibile.



Si offendono a morte se le definisci 'al maschile', vogliono essere definite 'le transessuali'.

Ho due amiche transessuali, un mondo stranissimo.


----------



## @lex (8 Maggio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Esigenze relazione progetti comunicazione fantasie impegni che dovrebbero essere condivisi. Altrimenti che ti metti in una relazione a fare? Comunque immagino che il tradimento con una prostituta non lo considerasse (lui) un tradimento. O sbaglio?


anche io posso farti fuori e non considerare questo un omicidio...(tu impersonale) quindi?


----------



## MK (8 Maggio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Certo che non lo considerava un tradimento. Per niente.


Però ovviamente la fidanzata non ne sapeva nulla...


----------



## @lex (8 Maggio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Certo che non lo considerava un tradimento. Per niente.


embè....


----------



## Fantastica (8 Maggio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Però ovviamente la fidanzata non ne sapeva nulla...


Eh già. Se no, moltiplicava i pensieri, no? :singleeye:


----------



## MK (8 Maggio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Eh già. Se no, moltiplicava i pensieri, no? :singleeye:


Certo. Logico. Mi immagino però che se la fidanzata si comportasse nello stesso modo qualche problemuccio...


----------



## Nobody (8 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> eddai...nobody..è un'evidente esagerazione/iperbole
> non sono intervenuto prima perché mi sembra vi stiate confrontando benissimo da soli.
> questo però è un colpo bassino...a mio avviso e anche se c'è la faccina, eh?
> strumentale direi...


Nè basso nè strumentale, alex. Decisamente sopra la cintura. E se vuoi fare l'arbitro, segnala sempre, non solo i presunti miei. Perchè sentirmi dire che essere padre è un fatto solo culturale mi fa incazzare parecchio... quello si è basso, ma forse eri distratto.


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Maggio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ti ringrazio se ti spiace per me, è carino da parte tua.
> Ma, come ho già detto prima, se un uomo non mi desiera, non è che soffro di mancanze, perché* io non desidero se non sono desiderata*. L'ho già scritto. Pertanto non soffro, sono anzi molto felice che lui sia tornato


Ma come no, su.


----------



## AnnaBlume (8 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> Dai lascia stare... davvero, neghi l'evidenza.
> Non rispondi del merito, lanci il sasso e nascondi la mano... dici che non possiamo capire l'intimità femminile e poi sei supponente nel giudicare la paternità... ti contraddici.
> Il feto umano in potenza è mille volte avanti a un maiale adulto, hai fatto un paragone aberrante. La struttura cerebrale per quanto minuscola, è definita nella sua qualità.
> Poi piantala... ho specificato che sia giusto che decida una donna, e che sono favorevole alla 194, e addirittura al suo rafforzamento. Questo non toglie che ho un'opinione mia sull'aborto. Ma resto favorevole alla scelta della donna.
> Sei in malafede, e si vede. Il passo indietro fallo tu...


senti, scusa, ma qui mi pare che chi inizia con e mele per poi passare di balzo alle pere per poi rifiugiarsi nella macedonia sei tu. Il corrispettivo della *paternità* è la *maternità*, non la *gestazione*, ci siamo? Afferri la cosa? La paternità inizia quando il bambino esiste, cioè NASCE. E' diversa dalla maternità: sicuramente fondamentale, ma NON necessaria per almeno i primissimi anni, ma è sostanzialmente paragonabile, ok? Nel senso di: sono della stesso genere di frutta. Mele renette con quelle golden (volgio essere generosa, non mi capita spesso). La gestazione, cioè (capisci bene) formazione letterale di forma di vita umana, per stadi strutturati in settimane, grazie esclusivamente al corpo e la sangue della gestante, donna, è una cosa della quale tu/voi/etc. non avete parte nemmeno potenziale. Non ci siete, non vi compete, non lo fate, non lo potete fare, non ne avete idea né potete averla perché materialmente non siete fatti così. Come te lo devo dire? Ma biologia a scuola l'hai fatta o ti attacchi a tutto solo perché tanto vorresti? Essù. Non mi capita mai, ma mi tiri fuori un bel "e stai manzo!", e che cavolo. 

Sul feto, tu continui a parlare di potenza. Una cosa non reale. Un futuro ipotetico. Che non c'è, accidenti. Parli di un feto, e parla di un feto, perdinci. Quando parli di bambini parli di bambini, quando parli di feti (se proprio devi, eh, non è mica necessario che lo facciate), parla di feti. Di quello che c'è. La foto che ti ho fatto vedere, biologicamente un girino. Poi, proiettaci tutto quel che vuoi, ma trasformare la sua interruzione di sviluppo con un omicidio, scusa, ma è da criminali. E fortunatamente non serve il tuo/vostro consenso per prendere una decisione al riguardo. Può esserci, volontariamente, ma non serve. Fattene una ragione. Com'era: la prostituzione è sempre esistita bla bla bla? Pensa l'aborto da quant'è che c'è. 

PS in generale: ne parlo in questi termini scevri da emozionalità non perché non ce ne sia e sia come tirarsi via un dente, eh. Non ne parlo qui con emotività e complessità emozionale è perché non serve al discorso, di nuovo: non perché credo che non ve ne sia, eh.


----------



## Fantastica (8 Maggio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Certo. Logico. Mi immagino però che se la fidanzata si comportasse nello stesso modo qualche problemuccio...


Eh, ma appunto. Le donne non cercano maschi che le trombino, in linea di massima. Ma lo so, sono retrograda.


----------



## @lex (8 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> Nè basso nè strumentale, alex. Decisamente sopra la cintura. E segnala sempre, non solo i presunti miei. Perchè sentirmi dire che essere padre è un fatto solo culturale mi fa incazzare parecchio... quello si è bassso, ma forse eri distratto.


ok. scusa


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Maggio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Eh, ma appunto. *Le donne non cercano maschi che le trombino, in linea di massima.* Ma lo so, sono retrograda.


AhahahHAHhahHAhahhahHAHahhHAhHAhHAhah!


----------



## MK (8 Maggio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Eh, ma appunto. *Le donne non cercano maschi che le trombino,* in linea di massima. Ma lo so, sono retrograda.


Non sono d'accordo. Le donne possono anche cercare maschi che le trombino. Maschi che gradiscono però.


----------



## Nobody (8 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> ok. scusa


tutto ok :smile:


----------



## Fantastica (8 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma come no, su.


Allora. Quando mi prende la voglia, e questo sin da quando avevo sette anni e mi ricordo benissimo che cosa facevo (il tacere è bello), io non immagino uomini, non immagino persone. A te supporre cosa immagino.
Siccome però vivo in modo immagino sano le relazioni con le PERSONE, è solo se una PERSONA mi desidera che mi può accendere. Altrimenti centomila volte meglio la fantasia.

Firmato: drilly campanellino.


----------



## MK (8 Maggio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> senti, scusa, ma qui mi pare che chi inizia con e mele per poi passare di balzo alle pere per poi rifiugiarsi nella macedonia sei tu. Il corrispettivo della *paternità* è la *maternità*, non la *gestazione*, ci siamo? Afferri la cosa? La paternità inizia quando il bambino esiste, cioè NASCE. E' diversa dalla maternità: sicuramente fondamentale, ma NON necessaria per almeno i primissimi anni, ma è sostanzialmente paragonabile, ok? Nel senso di: sono della stesso genere di frutta. Mele renette con quelle golden (volgio essere generosa, non mi capita spesso). La gestazione, cioè (capisci bene) formazione letterale di forma di vita umana, per stadi strutturati in settimane, grazie esclusivamente al corpo e la sangue della gestante, donna, è una cosa della quale tu/voi/etc. non avete parte nemmeno potenziale. Non ci siete, non vi compete, non lo fate, non lo potete fare, non ne avete idea né potete averla perché materialmente non siete fatti così. Come te lo devo dire? Ma biologia a scuola l'hai fatta o ti attacchi a tutto solo perché tanto vorresti? Essù. Non mi capita mai, ma mi tiri fuori un bel "e stai manzo!", e che cavolo.
> 
> Sul feto, tu continui a parlare di potenza. Una cosa non reale. Un futuro ipotetico. Che non c'è, accidenti. Parli di un feto, e parla di un feto, perdinci. Quando parli di bambini parli di bambini, quando parli di feti (se proprio devi, eh, non è mica necessario che lo facciate), parla di feti. Di quello che c'è. La foto che ti ho fatto vedere, biologicamente un girino. Poi, proiettaci tutto quel che vuoi, ma trasformare la sua interruzione di sviluppo con un omicidio, scusa, ma è da criminali. E fortunatamente non serve il tuo/vostro consenso per prendere una decisione al riguardo. Può esserci, volontariamente, ma non serve. Fattene una ragione. Com'era: la prostituzione è sempre esistita bla bla bla? Pensa l'aborto da quant'è che c'è.
> 
> PS in generale: ne parlo in questi termini scevri da emozionalità non perché non ce ne sia e sia come tirarsi via un dente, eh. Non ne parlo qui con emotività e complessità emozionale è perché non serve al discorso, di nuovo: non perché credo che non ve ne sia, eh.


Concordo su tutto.


----------



## @lex (8 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> tutto ok :smile:


ok. adesso vai a beccarti la lezione di biologia però. :mrgreen:
che però devo dire è corretta


----------



## Fantastica (8 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> AhahahHAHhahHAhahhahHAHahhHAhHAhHAhah!


Ma te l'ho detto che sono rétro. :triste:


----------



## AnnaBlume (8 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> minorati un cazzo!!! scusa il francesismo e se permetti, vero?:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


eh, ma mica l'ho detto io :singleeye:

ahò, mica l'ho tirata fuori io la luminosa idea della "generosa beneficienza"


----------



## @lex (8 Maggio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> eh, ma mica l'ho detto io :singleeye:
> 
> ahò, mica l'ho tirata fuori io la luminosa idea della "generosa beneficienza"


ma dei minorati si!:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Fantastica (8 Maggio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> senti, scusa, ma qui mi pare che chi inizia con e mele per poi passare di balzo alle pere per poi rifiugiarsi nella macedonia sei tu. Il corrispettivo della *paternità* è la *maternità*, non la *gestazione*, ci siamo? Afferri la cosa? La paternità inizia quando il bambino esiste, cioè NASCE. E' diversa dalla maternità: sicuramente fondamentale, ma NON necessaria per almeno i primissimi anni, ma è sostanzialmente paragonabile, ok? Nel senso di: sono della stesso genere di frutta. Mele renette con quelle golden (volgio essere generosa, non mi capita spesso). La gestazione, cioè (capisci bene) formazione letterale di forma di vita umana, per stadi strutturati in settimane, grazie esclusivamente al corpo e la sangue della gestante, donna, è una cosa della quale tu/voi/etc. non avete parte nemmeno potenziale. Non ci siete, non vi compete, non lo fate, non lo potete fare, non ne avete idea né potete averla perché materialmente non siete fatti così. Come te lo devo dire? Ma biologia a scuola l'hai fatta o ti attacchi a tutto solo perché tanto vorresti? Essù. Non mi capita mai, ma mi tiri fuori un bel "e stai manzo!", e che cavolo.
> 
> Sul feto, tu continui a parlare di potenza. Una cosa non reale. Un futuro ipotetico. Che non c'è, accidenti. Parli di un feto, e parla di un feto, perdinci. Quando parli di bambini parli di bambini, quando parli di feti (se proprio devi, eh, non è mica necessario che lo facciate), parla di feti. Di quello che c'è. La foto che ti ho fatto vedere, biologicamente un girino. Poi, proiettaci tutto quel che vuoi, ma trasformare la sua interruzione di sviluppo con un omicidio, scusa, ma è da criminali. E fortunatamente non serve il tuo/vostro consenso per prendere una decisione al riguardo. Può esserci, volontariamente, ma non serve. Fattene una ragione. Com'era: la prostituzione è sempre esistita bla bla bla? Pensa l'aborto da quant'è che c'è.
> 
> PS in generale: ne parlo in questi termini scevri da emozionalità non perché non ce ne sia e sia come tirarsi via un dente, eh. Non ne parlo qui con emotività e complessità emozionale è perché non serve al discorso, di nuovo: non perché credo che non ve ne sia, eh.


Quotissimo.


----------



## Minerva (8 Maggio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Allora. Quando mi prende la voglia, e questo sin da quando avevo sette anni e mi ricordo benissimo che cosa facevo (il tacere è bello), io non immagino uomini, non immagino persone. A te supporre cosa immagino.
> Siccome però vivo in modo immagino sano le relazioni con le PERSONE, è solo se una PERSONA mi desidera che mi può accendere. Altrimenti centomila volte meglio la fantasia.
> 
> Firmato: *drilly* campanellino.


trilli


----------



## @lex (8 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> trilli


trulli


----------



## Fantastica (8 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> trilli


errore di battitura, of course. Non correggo per non darti un dispiacere.:mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Maggio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Allora. Quando mi prende la voglia, e questo sin da quando avevo sette anni e mi ricordo benissimo che cosa facevo (il tacere è bello), io non immagino uomini, non immagino persone. A te supporre cosa immagino.
> *Siccome però vivo in modo immagino sano le relazioni con le PERSONE, è solo se una PERSONA mi desidera che mi può accendere. *Altrimenti centomila volte meglio la fantasia.
> 
> Firmato: drilly campanellino.


Sì, ma è una cazzata. O meglio, è impossibile se sei sessualmente attiva. Anche se non lo fossi, qualche volta. Desiderare una persona, anche solo con un abbozzo di protopensiero di un nanosecondo, è normale, normalissimo, e soprattutto comune a chiunque non tanto per vie razionali ma proprio per istinto primario. Come la metti tu non sarebbe sano manco per nulla, per altro.

P.S: drilly? Sei un trapanino con le alette?


----------



## Tubarao (8 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Aspetta, ma con escort e/o situazioni diverse da una tangenziale?


Yep.

Ne ho già parlato qui

http://www.tradimento.net/48-confessionale/15215-aiutatemi-a-perdonare/page12

e qui

http://www.tradimento.net/49-amore-...i-una-libera-professionista?highlight=Siberia


----------



## Nobody (8 Maggio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> senti, scusa, ma qui mi pare che chi inizia con e mele per poi passare di balzo alle pere per poi rifiugiarsi nella macedonia sei tu. Il corrispettivo della *paternità* è la *maternità*, non la *gestazione*, ci siamo? Afferri la cosa? La paternità inizia quando il bambino esiste, cioè NASCE. E' diversa dalla maternità: sicuramente fondamentale, ma NON necessaria per almeno i primissimi anni, ma è sostanzialmente paragonabile, ok? Nel senso di: sono della stesso genere di frutta. Mele renette con quelle golden (volgio essere generosa, non mi capita spesso). La gestazione, cioè (capisci bene) formazione letterale di forma di vita umana, per stadi strutturati in settimane, grazie esclusivamente al corpo e la sangue della gestante, donna, è una cosa della quale tu/voi/etc. non avete parte nemmeno potenziale. Non ci siete, non vi compete, non lo fate, non lo potete fare, non ne avete idea né potete averla perché materialmente non siete fatti così. Come te lo devo dire? Ma biologia a scuola l'hai fatta o ti attacchi a tutto solo perché tanto vorresti? Essù. Non mi capita mai, ma mi tiri fuori un bel "e stai manzo!", e che cavolo.
> 
> Sul feto, tu continui a parlare di potenza. Una cosa non reale. Un futuro ipotetico. Che non c'è, accidenti. Parli di un feto, e parla di un feto, perdinci. Quando parli di bambini parli di bambini, quando parli di feti (se proprio devi, eh, non è mica necessario che lo facciate), parla di feti. Di quello che c'è. La foto che ti ho fatto vedere, biologicamente un girino. Poi, proiettaci tutto quel che vuoi, ma trasformare la sua interruzione di sviluppo con un omicidio, scusa, ma è da criminali. E fortunatamente non serve il tuo/vostro consenso per prendere una decisione al riguardo. Può esserci, volontariamente, ma non serve. Fattene una ragione. Com'era: la prostituzione è sempre esistita bla bla bla? Pensa l'aborto da quant'è che c'è.
> 
> PS in generale: ne parlo in questi termini scevri da emozionalità non perché non ce ne sia e sia come tirarsi via un dente, eh. Non ne parlo qui con emotività e complessità emozionale è perché non serve al discorso, di nuovo: non perché credo che non ve ne sia, eh.


ma piantala con queste uscite... "afferri la cosa"... guarda che gli altri non sono decerebrati al cospetto del tuo Verbo :smile: patetica...
La maternità comprende anche la gestazione... come credo quasi tutte le donne converranno. La paternità inizia quando il bambino nasce? Ma chi lo dice... mi sono sentito padre nel momento stesso in cui la mia ex moglie mi ha detto di essere incinta. Non serve crescere la vita per nove mesi per sentirsi padre. Come puoi pretendere di sapere come si sente un uomo in quei momenti? Ragioni come un cinghiale laureato in matematica :smile:
La foto che mi hai fatto vedere sarebbe biologicamente un girino? Ma dai, seriamente... la struttura del dna di un feto umano sarebbe quella di un anfibio solo perchè in foto lo ricorda? Ripeto, torna alle arti figurative.
Ancora con questa storia poi che non possiamo decidere... evidentemente non leggi... ripeto, è diritto della donna decidere... lo so che non ti piace sentirmelo dire, vorresti vedermi come un porco maschio sciovinista :smile: E invece no, sono favorevole alla legge che da alla donna una scelta e una responsabilità. Sono vegetariano, ma nonostante questo penso che un maiale sia lontanissimo qualitativamente da un feto umano, pur avendo dei diritti e una sua "animalità" da rispettare.


----------



## AnnaBlume (8 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> questo spiega come vedi il rapporto tra i sessi... una guerra :smile:


e no. Una guerra contro il predominio maschile sia fisico che nel mondo delle idee, di certo. Una guerra con gli uomini proprio no. Sono capace anche di amarli perdutamente, addirittura: pensa te. Solo che son non così tanto diffusi. 

questo modo della r_eductio ad absurdum_ lo dovresti smettere, sai. Fa male a te, non a me.


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Yep.
> 
> Ne ho già parlato qui
> 
> ...


Mi pareva, infatti.


----------



## Tubarao (8 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> eeeeeeeehhhhhhhhh?????????


Cosa c'è che ti perplime in quello che ho detto ? Lo dico da pagina 1 praticamente.


----------



## @lex (8 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> ma piantala con queste uscite... "afferri la cosa"... guarda che gli altri non sono decerebrati al cospetto del tuo Verbo :smile: patetica...
> *La maternità comprende anche la gestazione... come credo quasi tutte le donne converranno. La paternità inizia quando il bambino nasce? Ma chi lo dice... mi sono sentito padre nel momento stesso in cui la mia ex moglie mi ha detto di essere incinta. Non serve crescere la vita per nove mesi per sentirsi padre*. Come puoi pretendere di sapere come si sente un uomo in quei momenti? Ragioni come un cinghiale laureato in matematica :smile:
> La foto che mi hai fatto vedere sarebbe biologicamente un girino? Ma dai, seriamente... la struttura del dna di un feto umano sarebbe quella di un anfibio solo perchè in foto lo ricorda? Ripeto, torna alle arti figurative.
> Ancora con questa storia poi che non possiamo decidere... evidentemente non leggi... ripeto, è diritto della donna decidere... lo so che non ti piace sentirmelo dire, vorresti vedermi come un porco maschio sciovinista :smile: E invece no, sono favorevole alla legge che da alla donna una scelta e una responsabilità. Sono vegetariano, ma nonostante questo penso che un maiale sia lontanissimo qualitativamente da un feto umano, pur avendo dei diritti e una sua "animalità" da rispettare.


e anche  questo è vero


----------



## @lex (8 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Cosa c'è che ti perplime in quello che ho detto ? Lo dico da pagina 1 praticamente.


non mi perplime nulla. semplicemente non ho capito che vuoi dire. che invece che andare per strada dovrebbero usare internet?


----------



## Fantastica (8 Maggio 2014)

*Questo scontro Nobody VS AnnaBlume*

... mi conferma nell'opinione che ho: sono i maschi a volere i figli. Furiosamente.


----------



## Nobody (8 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> ok. adesso vai a beccarti la lezione di biologia però. :mrgreen:
> che però devo dire è corretta


in fisica me la cavo ma con la biologia zoppico :mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Maggio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> ... mi conferma nell'opinione che ho: sono i maschi a volere i figli. Furiosamente.


Non vorrei che pensassi che io ce l'abbia con te, ma ti consiglierei di spegnere internet. Ciao.


----------



## Nobody (8 Maggio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> ... mi conferma nell'opinione che ho: sono i maschi a volere i figli. Furiosamente.


Non so gli altri, ma è vero... li volevo furiosamente


----------



## MK (8 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> La maternità comprende anche la gestazione... come credo quasi tutte le donne converranno.


Per me invece sono due fasi differenti. Mi fa piacere che tu abbia sentito sin dal primo momento la paternità ma ti assicuro che non per tutti gli uomini è così.


----------



## disincantata (8 Maggio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Eh, ma appunto. Le donne non cercano maschi che le trombino, in linea di massima. Ma lo so, sono retrograda.



Cosa cerchiamo?


----------



## @lex (8 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> in fisica me la cavo ma con la biologia zoppico :mrgreen:


----------



## AnnaBlume (8 Maggio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> AnnaBlume, tesoro.. Io non mi sono ancora ripresa dopo che ho letto che senza preservativo non fai nemmeno sesso orale... Mi ha dato da pensare.


e che devi pensare, visto che manco l'ho detto e certo non in questi termini? Io ho detto, con buona pace di JB, che nei rapporti non stabili (cioè, per me, nei rapporti con persone non ancora divenuti fidanzati, in rapporto di monogamia etc.) il sesso orale non glielo faccio proprio, tè capì? Solo in casi rarissimi, sotto particolare insistenza, se proprio non può farne a meno (e mi va moltissimo, il che manco è detto), protetti. Insomma: se non sei il mio amore unico e sono certamente e ricambiatamente unica, scambio di liquidi manco morta. Ti darà da pensare anche, magari, che non m'è capitato spesso di scambiare effusioni con uomini che non solo non han capito al volo, ma anche non hanno preso atto senza colpo ferire. :smile:


----------



## Minerva (8 Maggio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Cosa cerchiamo?


se piove io vado a funghi


----------



## disincantata (8 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> se piove io vado a funghi



Io se c'è il sole!


----------



## Fantastica (8 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Yep.
> 
> Ne ho già parlato qui
> 
> ...


Quoto la FataIgnorante.


----------



## Nobody (8 Maggio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Per me invece sono due fasi differenti. Mi fa piacere che tu abbia sentito sin dal primo momento la paternità ma ti assicuro che non per tutti gli uomini è così.


Io non sono tutti gli uomini, e tu non sei tutte le donne.


----------



## @lex (8 Maggio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> ... mi conferma nell'opinione che ho: sono i maschi a volere i figli. Furiosamente.


quindi, il punto (anche qui) qual è?
va bene? non va bene?  va così così? dovrebbero poter essere in grado come Schwarzenegger di gestare? Spiega perché non capisco.


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> se piove io vado a funghi


Sempre a cercar cappelle...


----------



## disincantata (8 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sempre a cercar cappelle...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## MK (8 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> Io non sono tutti gli uomini, e tu non sei tutte le donne.


Certo.


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sempre a cercar cappelle...


Te piacerebbe


----------



## Fantastica (8 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> quindi, il punto (anche qui) qual è?
> va bene? non va bene?  va così così? dovrebbero poter essere in grado come Schwarzenegger di gestare? Spiega perché non capisco.


Mah, non c'è niente da capire. L'ho scritto anche da un'altra parte che la natura s'è dovuta inventare l'orgasmo femminile, perché l'animale femmina altrimentio non si sarebbe sobbarcata nove mesi di gestazione, un parto doloroso, qualche tempo (una mia conoscente tre anni e mezzo!!) di allattamento e qualche anno di svezzamento di un cucciolo d'uomo...
Ma non mi ammazzare per questo. E' solo un'opinione su cui JB lancerà uno scaracchio verde.


----------



## Minerva (8 Maggio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


ma cosa ridi che è una battuta ignobile e scontata.
di cappella io riconosco solo questa
godete popolo



http://www.amazon.it/gp/bit/apps/we...://mv.vatican.va/2_IT/pages/CSN/CSN_Main.html


----------



## MK (8 Maggio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Mah, non c'è niente da capire. L'ho scritto anche da un'altra parte che la natura s'è dovuta inventare l'orgasmo femminile, perché l'animale femmina altrimentio non si sarebbe sobbarcata nove mesi di gestazione, un parto doloroso, qualche tempo (una mia conoscente tre anni e mezzo!!) di allattamento e qualche anno di svezzamento di un cucciolo d'uomo...
> Ma non mi ammazzare per questo. E' solo un'opinione su cui JB lancerà uno scaracchio verde.


Orgasmo? Non serve che la donna abbia un orgasmo per concepire un figlio.


----------



## @lex (8 Maggio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Mah, non c'è niente da capire. L'ho scritto anche da un'altra parte che la natura s'è dovuta inventare l'orgasmo femminile, perché l'animale femmina altrimentio non si sarebbe sobbarcata nove mesi di gestazione, un parto doloroso, qualche tempo (una mia conoscente tre anni e mezzo!!) di allattamento e qualche anno di svezzamento di un cucciolo d'uomo...
> Ma non mi ammazzare per questo. E' solo un'opinione su cui JB lancerà uno scaracchio verde.


se per questo s'è dovuta inventare anche la libido maschile. e quindi? continuo a non capire. stai dicendo che gli uomini vogliono i figli "furiosamente" con  superficialità tanto non si devono "sobbarcare" tutto quello che hai scritto?


----------



## Nobody (8 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sempre a cercar cappelle...


questo è un centro da 25 metri :singleeye: Ricarica...


----------



## Fantastica (8 Maggio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Cosa cerchiamo?


Che bello, disincantata! Non c'è una sola donna uguale a un'altra. Sta ai maschi indovinare cosa cerchiamo, ognuna di noi con le sue mille diversità. :smile:


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma cosa ridi che è una battuta ignobile e scontata.
> di cappella io riconosco solo questa
> godete popolo
> 
> ...


*Cerchi qualcosa in particolare?                  
          Ci dispiace. L'indirizzo Web inserito corrisponde a una pagina non funzionante del nostro sito.*


----------



## @lex (8 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma cosa ridi che è una battuta ignobile e scontata.
> di cappella io riconosco solo questa
> godete popolo
> 
> ...


la pagina si apre ma non si vede nulla


----------



## Nobody (8 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma cosa ridi che è una battuta ignobile e scontata.
> di cappella io riconosco solo questa
> godete popolo
> 
> ...


noi godremmo pure... ma non si apre nulla... :smile:


----------



## Fantastica (8 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> se per questo s'è dovuta inventare anche la libido maschile. e quindi? continuo a non capire. stai dicendo che gli uomini vogliono i figli "furiosamente" con  superficialità tanto non si devono "sobbarcare" tutto quello che hai scritto?


... penso all'ossessione che avevano i totalitarismi maschilisti del Novecento per la "riproduzione" e la "purezza della discendenza"... Ossessioni maschili.


----------



## Minerva (8 Maggio 2014)

uff che pignoli , tutto io devo fare?
ho sonno e se tardo mi vengono le rughe, notte


----------



## AnnaBlume (8 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> ma dei minorati si!:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


eh, ho solo tradotto


----------



## @lex (8 Maggio 2014)

abbattiamo Minerva!:sonar:


----------



## @lex (8 Maggio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> ... penso all'ossessione che avevano i totalitarismi maschilisti del Novecento per la "riproduzione" e la "purezza della discendenza"... Ossessioni maschili.


minchia ma tu passi di palo in frasca..non ti seguo più:singleeye::singleeye::singleeye:


----------



## Nobody (8 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> abbattiamo Minerva!:sonar:


ci dice di godere e poi non si concede... :singleeye:


----------



## @lex (8 Maggio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> eh, ho solo tradotto


e ci mancherebbe fossi d'accordo:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## @lex (8 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> uff che pignoli , tutto io devo fare?
> ho sonno e se tardo mi vengono le rughe, notte


ma guarda che se non metti il link giusto ogni volta che ti becco ti insulto fino a sfinirti!!!:mrgreen::mrgreen:
metti il link giusto!!!!


----------



## @lex (8 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> ci dice di godere e poi non si concede... :singleeye:


perché è un'ipocrita moralista figa di legno profumiera:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Nobody (8 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> perché è un'ipocrita moralista figa di legno profumiera:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Ok... ma perchè profumiera? :mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (8 Maggio 2014)

alex era la visita guidata alla cappella sistina, vedi che puoi fare che vado a mettermi mezzo chilo di cetrioli, mezza patata e due carote in faccia 
non senza prima aver avvertito mio marito che non è il fantasma del louvre che gli si avvicina iun questa fresca notte di tarda primavera


----------



## Fantastica (8 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> minchia ma tu passi di palo in frasca..non ti seguo più:singleeye::singleeye::singleeye:


Credo che l'ansia dell'eternità, della perpetuazione della specie non contaminata (*MIO* figlio), della permanenza nel tempo di generazione in generazione, e con queste la vitalità, e anche quindi l'aggressività, la guerra, l'espansione, l'estensione, l'avidità siano tracce maschili nella storia. 
Anche le donne temono la morte. Ma siccome solo dai loro ventri si genera la vita umana, possono anche dimenticarsene. L'uomo fa una fatica maggiore, credo.


----------



## @lex (8 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> alex era la visita guidata alla cappella sistina, vedi che puoi fare che vado a mettermi mezzo chilo di cetrioli, mezza patata e due carote in faccia
> non senza prima aver avvertito mio marito che non è il fantasma del louvre che gli si avvicina iun questa fresca notte di tarda primavera


ok. metto io il link, buongustaia, tu si che di cappelle te ne intendi


----------



## @lex (8 Maggio 2014)

http://www.vatican.va/various/cappelle/sistina_vr/index.html


----------



## @lex (8 Maggio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Credo che l'ansia dell'eternità, della perpetuazione della specie non contaminata (*MIO* figlio), della permanenza nel tempo di generazione in generazione, e con queste la vitalità, e anche quindi l'aggressività, la guerra, l'espansione, l'estensione, l'avidità siano tracce maschili nella storia.
> Anche le donne temono la morte. Ma siccome solo dai loro ventri si genera la vita umana, possono anche dimenticarsene. L'uomo fa una fatica maggiore, credo.


mah, guarda. parli con l'uomo sbagliato


----------



## @lex (8 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> Ok... ma perchè profumiera? :mrgreen:


sul serio non sai chi è una profumiera?


----------



## Sole (8 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> alex era la visita guidata alla cappella sistina, vedi che puoi fare che vado a mettermi mezzo chilo di cetrioli, mezza patata e due carote in faccia
> non senza prima aver avvertito mio marito che non è il fantasma del louvre che gli si avvicina iun questa fresca notte di tarda primavera


Noi ci siamo stati insieme! Alex era rapito perché non l'aveva mai vista.
Domenica festeggiamo il secondo anniversario agli Uffizi!

Che detto così... sembra un po' palloso in effetti :mrgreen:


----------



## Fantastica (8 Maggio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Noi ci siamo stati insieme! Alex era rapito perché non l'aveva mai vista.
> Domenica festeggiamo il secondo anniversario agli Uffizi!
> 
> Che detto così... sembra un po' palloso in effetti :mrgreen:


No, è bellissimo.


----------



## Nobody (8 Maggio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Credo che l'ansia dell'eternità, della perpetuazione della specie non contaminata (*MIO* figlio), della permanenza nel tempo di generazione in generazione, e con queste la vitalità, e anche quindi *l'aggressività, la guerra, l'espansione, l'estensione, l'avidità siano tracce maschili nella storia. *
> Anche le donne temono la morte. Ma siccome solo dai loro ventri si genera la vita umana, possono anche dimenticarsene. L'uomo fa una fatica maggiore, credo.


  ti sei scordata i lupi mannari...


----------



## Nobody (8 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> sul serio non sai chi è una profumiera?


no, assolutamente... non lo sapevo!


----------



## @lex (8 Maggio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Noi ci siamo stati insieme! Alex era rapito perché non l'aveva mai vista.
> Domenica festeggiamo il secondo anniversario agli Uffizi!
> 
> Che detto così... sembra un po' palloso in effetti :mrgreen:


Brutta stronza, gli Uffizi sono ciò che di più bello si possa o si debba desiderare per un anniversario. Io te e la bellezza dell'*arte antica*. Un po' come te:mrgreen:


----------



## Sole (8 Maggio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> No, è bellissimo.


L'anno scorso avevamo festeggiato in motel :singleeye:

E' una lenta discesa... 

Scherzo ovviamente eh


----------



## Sole (8 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> Brutta stronza, gli Uffizi sono ciò che di più bello si possa o si debba desiderare per un anniversario. Io te e la bellezza dell'*arte antica*. Un po' come te:mrgreen:


Mi molli? Parlavo con Minerva e Fantastica!


----------



## @lex (8 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> no, assolutamente... non lo sapevo!


una profumiera è un essere di genere femminile che ti fa annusare il profumo, appunto, della sua paperella e poi non ti ci fa giocare nella vasca


----------



## Fantastica (8 Maggio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Mi molli? Parlavo con Minerva e Fantastica!


[Ma detto da donna a donna, questo tuo fidanzato non è un po' ansiogeno?]


----------



## @lex (8 Maggio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> L'anno scorso avevamo festeggiato in motel :singleeye:
> 
> E' una lenta discesa...
> 
> Scherzo ovviamente eh


ma non dire i cazzi nostri pare brutto?:singleeye::singleeye:

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Sole (8 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> una profumiera è un essere di genere femminile che ti fa annusare il profumo, appunto, della *sua paperella *e poi non ti ci fa giocare nella vasca


:unhappy:


----------



## @lex (8 Maggio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Mi molli? Parlavo con Minerva e Fantastica!


ti mollo dopo la visita agli uffizi, palazzo vecchio e palazzo pitti.


----------



## AnnaBlume (8 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> ma piantala con queste uscite... "afferri la cosa"... guarda che gli altri non sono decerebrati al cospetto del tuo Verbo :smile: patetica...
> La maternità comprende anche la gestazione... come credo quasi tutte le donne converranno. La paternità inizia quando il bambino nasce? Ma chi lo dice... mi sono sentito padre nel momento stesso in cui la mia ex moglie mi ha detto di essere incinta. Non serve crescere la vita per nove mesi per sentirsi padre. Come puoi pretendere di sapere come si sente un uomo in quei momenti? Ragioni come un cinghiale laureato in matematica :smile:
> La foto che mi hai fatto vedere sarebbe biologicamente un girino? Ma dai, seriamente... la struttura del dna di un feto umano sarebbe quella di un anfibio solo perchè in foto lo ricorda? Ripeto, torna alle arti figurative.
> Ancora con questa storia poi che non possiamo decidere... evidentemente non leggi... ripeto, è diritto della donna decidere... lo so che non ti piace sentirmelo dire, vorresti vedermi come un porco maschio sciovinista :smile: E invece no, sono favorevole alla legge che da alla donna una scelta e una responsabilità. Sono vegetariano, ma nonostante questo penso che un maiale sia lontanissimo qualitativamente da un feto umano, pur avendo dei diritti e una sua "animalità" da rispettare.


Ma io ti dico quello che è, quello che davvero accade, mica come ti senti. Per me, ti puoi sentire anche superman, ma che mi frega? Puoi sentirti padre anche di un bambino d'altri a distanza, ma che discorso è? Puoi anche non sentirti padre affatto e ebbandonarlo negli stenti, mica non è successo mai. Un conto è la tua proiezione, un conto la realtà, un conto il tuo atteggiamento qaundo nasce. Per il resto, parlare con te che sposti sempre e solo i piani a tuo pacimento, è estenuante. Comunque, sei tu che giudichi squallido il gesto di abortire, mica io. Per me, dovresti avere la minima umiltà biologica per sospenderlo, il giudizio, visto che non è di tua competenza reale. Poi, per me, poco mi cambia. Per altro, non è la prima volta che 'suggerisci' di azzittirmi sull'argomento. Il che è singolare (modalità educata )  visto che io posso avere una gestazione e tu no.


----------



## Sole (8 Maggio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> [Ma detto da donna a donna, questo tuo fidanzato non è un po' ansiogeno?]


No no anzi. E' anche troppo rilassato a volte! L'ansiogena tra i due sono io, poveraccio.


----------



## Nobody (8 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> una profumiera è un essere di genere femminile che ti fa annusare il profumo, appunto, della sua paperella e poi non ti ci fa giocare nella vasca


dispettose, insomma :mrgreen: preferisco le pasticcere, farciscono la brioche e te la fanno assaggiare :mrgreen:


----------



## Sole (8 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> ti mollo dopo la visita agli uffizi, palazzo vecchio e palazzo pitti.


Uff.


----------



## @lex (8 Maggio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Ma io ti dico quello che è, quello che davvero accade, mica come ti senti. Per me, ti puoi sentire anche superman, ma che mi frega? Puoi sentirti padre anche di un bambino d'altri a distanza, ma che discorso è? Puoi anche non sentirti padre affatto e ebbandonarlo negli stenti, mica non è successo mai. Un conto è la tua proiezione, un conto la realtà, un conto il tuo atteggiamento qaundo nasce. Per il resto, parlare con te che sposti sempre e solo i piani a tuo pacimento, è estenuante. Comunque, sei tu che giudichi squallido il gesto di abortire, mica io. Per me, dovresti avere la minima umiltà biologica per sospenderlo, il giudizio, visto che non è di tua competenza reale. Poi, per me, poco mi cambia. Per altro, non è la prima volta che 'suggerisci' di azzittirmi sull'argomento. *Il che è singolare (modalità educata )  visto che io posso avere una gestazione e tu no*.


par condicio. pure questa non è proprio sopra la cintura. smettetela su, che siete due belle menti. ce ne fossero


----------



## AnnaBlume (8 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> e anche  questo è vero


guarda che il mio era un atto di generosità nei suoi confronti: anche io lo penso, ma per metterlo a suo agio, ho spostato la maternità così che fosse davvero paragonabile tout court con la paternità. Vai a far del bene :mrgreen:


----------



## @lex (8 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> dispettose, insomma :mrgreen: preferisco le pasticcere, farciscono la brioche e te la fanno assaggiare :mrgreen:


sfondi una saracinesca aperta:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## @lex (8 Maggio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> guarda che il mio era un atto di generosità nei suoi confronti: anche io lo penso, ma per metterlo a suo agio, ho spostato la maternità così che fosse davvero paragonabile tout court con la paternità. Vai a far del bene :mrgreen:


----------



## Sole (8 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> par condicio. pure questa non è proprio sopra la cintura. smettetela su, che siete due belle menti. ce ne fossero


Ma un po' di cazzi tuoi mai eh!


----------



## @lex (8 Maggio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Ma un po' di cazzi tuoi mai eh!


no!


----------



## AnnaBlume (8 Maggio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> No, è bellissimo.


ma non eri tu quella che propugnava la chiusura dei musei?


----------



## AnnaBlume (8 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> ti mollo dopo la visita agli uffizi, palazzo vecchio e palazzo pitti.


vai a vedere i manieristi a Palazzo Strozzi, disgraziato! :incazzato:


----------



## contepinceton (8 Maggio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> chettelodicoaffà, fieramente appartenente del club fighe di legno inside :mrgreen: Quotissimo.


Francamente più che legno mi sembra gomma:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## AnnaBlume (9 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> par condicio. pure questa non è proprio sopra la cintura. smettetela su, che siete due belle menti. ce ne fossero


ma mica volevo rinfacciare! Volevo ribadire l'ovvio, che però tanto ovvio non per tutti è, sembra. A me pare un'allucinazione, ti dirò


----------



## Sole (9 Maggio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> vai a vedere i manieristi a Palazzo Strozzi, disgraziato! :incazzato:


Vabbè ho capito, ma un po' di tempo per il cazzeggio ce lo vogliamo mettere? E il museo di qua e il museo di là... vabbè che sono nel club delle fighe di legno però, insomma :incazzato:


----------



## Nobody (9 Maggio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Ma io ti dico quello che è, quello che davvero accade, mica come ti senti. Per me, ti puoi sentire anche superman, ma che mi frega? Puoi sentirti padre anche di un bambino d'altri a distanza, ma che discorso è? Puoi anche non sentirti padre affatto e ebbandonarlo negli stenti, mica non è successo mai. *Un conto è la tua proiezione, un conto la realtà*, un conto il tuo atteggiamento qaundo nasce. Per il resto, parlare con te che sposti sempre e solo i piani a tuo pacimento, è estenuante. Comunque, sei tu che giudichi squallido il gesto di abortire, mica io. Per me, dovresti avere la minima umiltà biologica per sospenderlo, il giudizio, visto che non è di tua competenza reale. Poi, per me, poco mi cambia. Per altro, non è la prima volta che 'suggerisci' di azzittirmi sull'argomento. Il che è singolare (modalità educata )  visto che io posso avere una gestazione e tu no.


La realtà la definisci tu? Dai seriamente... che idea hai della realtà? Racconta, sono curioso... quella che ti indicano i tuoi sensi? O parli di una supposta Realtà oggettiva? Come inserisci il fenomeno della paternità nella realtà?
Io sposterei i piani? Proprio tu lo dici, che di colpo mi porti in campo maiali senzienti e girini fetali? Dai, dialetticamente hai un bel coraggio... 
Si, hai ragione... mi ripeto, salvo casi particolari che comprendo umanamente, lo trovo squallido... però ecco, ammetto, ho usato una parola fuorviante... solo, non riesco a trovarne una migliore, ed è un limite.
Ma... ed è un ma parecchio ingombrante, lo so... sono FAVOREVOLE che una donna decida. Non solo, trovo aberranti tutti i tentativi di limitare la legge, e di criminalizzazione delle donne che scelgono l'aborto.
Hai ragione so poco di biologia... ma un pochino so. Come un pochino so del resto... anche se i miei studi son stati altri. E mi son fatto una mia etica... non pretendo che nessuno la condivida, ma nemmeno voglio che sia derisa o insultata.
Sul finale, hai ragione...


----------



## AnnaBlume (9 Maggio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Vabbè ho capito, ma un po' di tempo per il cazzeggio ce lo vogliamo mettere? E il museo di qua e il museo di là... vabbè che sono nel club delle fighe di legno però, insomma :incazzato:


la mostra sul Rosso e il Pontormo c'è fino a luglio. Il Pitti finché non crolla. Scegli tu la priorità :mrgreen:


----------



## Sole (9 Maggio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> la mostra sul Rosso e il Pontormo c'è fino a luglio. Il Pitti finché non crolla. Scegli tu la priorità :mrgreen:


Guarda, faccio scegliere a lui.

Ammetto la mia ignoranza. Il fatto è che in tutte le arti io vado a istinto: mi commuovo, mi lascio trasportare apprezzo moltissimo, ma purtroppo non sono una che approfondisce e non ho mai raggiunto una vera competenza in niente.

Perciò... deciderà mister ansiogeno 

Grazie per il consiglio comunque


----------



## Fantastica (9 Maggio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma non eri tu quella che propugnava la chiusura dei musei?


In mancanza di meglio, vada per questi spazi. Certamente preferirei vedere esposta la Venere del Botticelli (per dire) nell'atrio di una banca, per dire. 
L'arte mi piacerebbe punteggiasse ovunque la nostra vita quotidiana. Forse ci renderebbe meno distratti, o invece forse sarebbe assorbita nel rumore di fondo orrendo delle nostre città... Chissà. 
Sarebbe un bell'esperimento, in ogni caso, vedere l'effetto che fa.


----------



## Tubarao (9 Maggio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> a 8-9 settimane ha appena abbozzato la forma dei due emisferi (è lungo 1 cm e mezzo e pesa un grammo); un maiale ha una struttura cerebrale -e riconosciuta intelligenza- ben maggiore (centinaia di volte maggiore), e te lo mangi di gusto: ergo, non è quello il discrimine, scientificamente (cioè:oggettivamente). Convengo senza riserve sul chiudere l'argomento.


Questa perla mi era sfuggita.

Voi donne siete proprio degli strani animali, giuro che veramente ho smesso di cercare di capirvi (pago soltanto )

150 pagine di crociata contro la mercificazione del corpo femminile, e sul parallelo - paragone feto umano / maiale neanche un colpo di tosse (femminile).

Bha.

Edit: ovviamente se nessuna è intervenuta penso sia  proprio per diversità biologica. A me, UOMO, questo paragone ha fatto rizzare i peli.


----------



## Fantastica (9 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Questa perla mi era sfuggita.
> 
> Voi donne siete proprio degli strani animali, giuro che veramente ho smesso di cercare di capirvi (pago soltanto )
> 
> ...


Tuba bello, l'errore sta nel "voi". Io nessuna crociata, solo dubbi.:singleeye:


----------



## Nobody (9 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Questa perla mi era sfuggita.
> 
> Voi donne siete proprio degli strani animali, giuro che veramente ho smesso di cercare di capirvi (pago soltanto )
> 
> ...


Ha colpito anche me... un silenzio assordante. Mi sono saltate addosso in gruppo per aver definito l'atto squallido pur essendo io favorevole al diritto di abortire, e lasciano passare senza batter ciglio questo orrore.


----------



## Tubarao (9 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> Ha colpito anche me... un silenzio assordante. Mi sono saltate addosso in gruppo per aver definito l'atto squallido pur essendo io favorevole al diritto di abortire, e lasciano passare senza batter ciglio questo orrore.


Ma io penso sia proprio per diversità biologica, qualcosa nel dna che non ci permette di vedere le cose allo stesso modo.

Noi due, UOMINI, lo abbiamo recepito come orrore, loro no.


----------



## Spider (9 Maggio 2014)

una cosa è certa.
sentir parlare di ipocrisia ed accusare di ipocrisia, chi nella ipocrisia ci vive...lascia pensare.
come se l'essere ipocrita fosse un vestito, che metti e togli a seconda dei casi.
allora se tradisci da anni qualcuno, senza che lui lo sappia, non è ipocrisia, mentre 
se fai il pelo alla mercificazione del sesso allora sei ipocrita.
se vivi alle spalle di un altro, trombandoti la moglie non sei ipocrita ma se
 denunci lo sfruttamento dei viaggi del sesso, sei ipocrita.
La Thailandia bel paese...sicuramente tra le mille e mille bambine di 10 e passa anni che si prostituisco ai bordi della strada, c'è quella, una o forse più che lo fa veramente divertendosi, anzi ci gode.
cosi abbiamo risposto all'annoso quesito posto dall'intelligente fruitore.
e tutti dovremmo dire si, ci può essere.
ma non cambia di una virgola il problema.
il problema però non è tanto nella prostituzione
 o nel tradimento o nel sesso ma nel sentire "comune" una data cosa.
non a caso molti vedono il soldi che ad esempio vi sono dietro come un problema,
anzi la sua origine
molti come la sua risoluzione.
è la differenza  che fa il DIO COME DENARO.
allora parliamo di questo, non parlate di ipocrisia.


----------



## Tubarao (9 Maggio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> una cosa è certa.
> sentir parlare di ipocrisia ed accusare di ipocrisia, chi nella ipocrisia ci vive...lascia pensare.
> come se l'essere ipocrita fosse un vestito, che metti e togli a seconda dei casi.
> allora se tradisci da anni qualcuno, senza che lui lo sappia, non è ipocrisia, mentre
> ...


E' arrivato il giullare.
Scusate ma un altro scambio con questo qui non ce la faccio, corro veramente il rischio di essere riciclato nel contenitore dell'umido.

Notte a tutti.


----------



## Sole (9 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> Ha colpito anche me... *un silenzio assordante*. Mi sono saltate addosso in gruppo per aver definito l'atto squallido pur essendo io favorevole al diritto di abortire, e lasciano passare senza batter ciglio questo orrore.


Io ho tralasciato volutamente tutta la discussione sull'aborto, perché già mi sembrava abbastanza impegnativa quella sulla prostituzione.

Ho già scritto che sono favorevole alla libertà di abortire da parte della donna, perché direttamente su di lei e sull'eventuale figlio ricadrebbe il peso di un'eventuale maternità indesiderata, con conseguenze poco felici per entrambi.

Detto questo, per quanto mi riguarda, prima di sopprimere una vita, fin dal concepimento, ci penserei non una ma un milione di volte. E a meno che non ci fossero gravissimi problemi non me la sentirei.
Più che altro per rispetto nei confronti del potenziale che quel microscopico esserino privo di coscienza comunque porterebbe in sé.
Sarà perché sono mamma, sarà perché ho davanti agli occhi i miei figli, ma una vita bruciata ancora prima di nascere mi mette addosso un senso di tristezza, di incompiutezza, che è difficile esprimere a parole.

Detto questo, io penso che il parallelismo fatto da AB (che ho letto adesso nel quote di Tubarao) sia una semplice costatazione, un'informazione asettica, come potrebbe fare un biologo o uno scienziato. La frase in sé quindi non mi trasmette orrore. Una freddezza scientifica, piuttosto. Può essere che nel resto della discussione ci siano cose che mi smentiscono, nel caso mi scuso, ma davvero non è possibile leggere tutto (come ho già detto in altro post).


----------



## AnnaBlume (9 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Questa perla mi era sfuggita.
> 
> Voi donne siete proprio degli strani animali, giuro che veramente ho smesso di cercare di capirvi (pago soltanto )
> 
> ...


ma pure tu? Mica ho paragonato un feto al maiale (per altro, ma che c'avete contro un animale che ha solo il difetto di essere buono per voi?). Ho risposto ad un'asserzione assurda di Nobody sul supposto sviluppo cerebrale di un feto di due mesi. Che non esiste. Se quello è il discrimine per giudicare un aborto squallido (parole sue), e non l'anima (discrimine cattolico, come io dicevo), il maialino ne ha di più (ma anche un polpo. Se vuoi ci metto quello, tanto ve lo mgnate lo stesso).


----------



## Sole (9 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> Ha colpito anche me... un silenzio assordante. Mi sono saltate addosso in gruppo per aver definito l'atto squallido pur essendo io favorevole al diritto di abortire, e lasciano passare senza batter ciglio questo orrore.


Aggiungo una cosa. Non so chi ti sia saltato addosso, magari io abortire non lo definirei squallido, se non altro per le conseguenze che una cosa del genere lascia nella mente e nel corpo di una donna dotata di media sensibilità (poi ho conosciuto donne che abortiscono come se andassero dal parrucchiere, e in quel caso qualche dubbio mi è venuto, lo ammetto :unhappy.
Però solo per il rispetto e l'educazione con cui ti poni, troverei davvero difficile prendermela (anche solo forumisticamente) con uno come te.
Mi spiace che sia successo.


----------



## Spider (9 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E' arrivato il giullare.
> Scusate ma un altro scambio con questo qui non ce la faccio, corro veramente il rischio di essere riciclato nel contenitore dell'umido.
> 
> Notte a tutti.



quanta stupidità.
pure nelle risposte.
il tuo sarcasmo da quattro soldi, risparmiatelo...
non serve a niente, potevi non citarmi sarebbe stato lo stesso.
non parlavo a te.
non ti devi scusare con nessuno, hai dato un contributo fondamentale e profondo, 
 e sentito sulla mercificazione...
quello che hai scritto sta li, tutti lo possono leggere.


----------



## Tubarao (9 Maggio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma pure tu? Mica ho paragonato un feto al maiale (per altro, ma che c'avete contro un animale che ha solo il difetto di essere buono per voi?). Ho risposto ad un'asserzione assurda di Nobody sul supposto sviluppo cerebrale di un feto di due mesi. Che non esiste. Se quello è il discrimine per giudicare un aborto squallido (parole sue), e non l'anima (discrimine cattolico, come io dicevo), il maialino ne ha di più (ma anche un polpo. Se vuoi ci metto quello, tanto ve lo mgnate lo stesso).


Ma infatti a colpirmi è stato molto di più il silenzio che il tuo parallelo.
Tanta empatia verso le poverette mercificate dall'uomo orco, mentre io penso di essere stato il solo ad aver sperato che Principessa non avesse letto.


----------



## AnnaBlume (9 Maggio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Io ho tralasciato volutamente tutta la discussione sull'aborto, perché già mi sembrava abbastanza impegnativa quella sulla prostituzione.
> 
> Ho già scritto che sono favorevole alla libertà di abortire da parte della donna, perché direttamente su di lei e sull'eventuale figlio ricadrebbe il peso di un'eventuale maternità indesiderata, con conseguenze poco felici per entrambi.
> 
> ...


Esatto. Non avrei nemmeno mai tirato fuori lo sviluppo cerebrale se non lo avesse fatto Nobody. Io era partita dall'anima, tradizionalmente motivo trainante delle opinioni controabortiste, vedi te. Che ad oggi, mi pare più sensata, nella sua follia, del supposto sviluppo cerebrale di un feto di 1,6 cm. Sulla freddezza, era voluta. Non mi sono volutamente espressa emotivamente sull'aborto qui, che mai, mai e poi mai nella mia vita ho banalizzato o definito risibile o facile o indolore o, o, o.


----------



## Spider (9 Maggio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma pure tu? Mica ho paragonato un feto al maiale (per altro, ma che c'avete contro un animale che ha solo il difetto di essere buono per voi?). Ho risposto ad un'asserzione assurda di Nobody sul supposto sviluppo cerebrale di un feto di due mesi. Che non esiste. Se quello è il discrimine per giudicare un aborto squallido (parole sue), e non l'anima (discrimine cattolico, come io dicevo), il maialino ne ha di più (ma anche un polpo. Se vuoi ci metto quello, tanto ve lo mgnate lo stesso).


:up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up:


----------



## AnnaBlume (9 Maggio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Aggiungo una cosa. Non so chi ti sia saltato addosso, magari io abortire non lo definirei squallido, se non altro per le conseguenze che una cosa del genere lascia nella mente e nel corpo di una donna dotata di media sensibilità (poi ho conosciuto donne che abortiscono come se andassero dal parrucchiere, e in quel caso qualche dubbio mi è venuto, lo ammetto :unhappy.
> Però solo per il rispetto e l'educazione con cui ti poni, troverei davvero difficile *prendermela* (anche solo forumisticamente) *con uno come te.*
> *Mi spiace che sia successo.*


ma non è successo nemmeno quello! Ho solo detto di 'fare un passo indietro' sul giudizio, visto che è un maschio. La cosa però ha generato irritazione e reazioni variegate, fra le quali 'torna a parlare d'arte che è meglio'. Ma non è mica un problema, interverrò sempre random, laddove mi andrà .


----------



## AnnaBlume (9 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma infatti a colpirmi è stato molto di più il silenzio che il tuo parallelo.
> Tanta empatia verso le poverette mercificate dall'uomo orco, mentre io penso di essere stato il solo ad aver sperato che Principessa non avesse letto.



oh, sei tu che hai detto che sei rimasto orrificato dal 'mio' paragone, ho letto male? Non ho paragonato niente nella sua globalità ma mettevo in luce l'assurdità dell'asserzione di Nobody. Poi, ripeto, cosa avete contro animali intelligenti da orrificarvi così tanto?


----------



## Spider (9 Maggio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma non è successo nemmeno quello! Ho solo detto di 'fare un passo indietro' sul giudizio, visto che è un maschio. La cosa però ha generato irritazione e reazioni variegate, fra le quali 'torna a parlare d'arte che è meglio'. Ma non è mica un problema, interverrò sempre random, laddove mi andrà .



come dire... torna a fare la calza.
torna in cucina.
io, invece è lo dico apertamente, mi trovo molto d'accordo con te.
ho apprezzato il tuo "paragone" fetale, per cosi dire.
ho capito bene cosa volevi dire,
 far capire.
il silenzio "assurdo" che denunciava l'intelligente fruitore
 e il suo compare,
non è il silenzio della vergogna ma della sua asserzione.

sei troppo per una fogna di posto come questo.


----------



## Sole (9 Maggio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Esatto. Non avrei nemmeno mai tirato fuori lo sviluppo cerebrale se non lo avesse fatto Nobody. Io era partita dall'anima, tradizionalmente motivo trainante delle opinioni controabortiste, vedi te. Che ad oggi, mi pare più sensata, nella sua follia, del supposto sviluppo cerebrale di un feto di 1,6 cm. Sulla freddezza, era voluta. Non mi sono volutamente espressa emotivamente sull'aborto qui, che mai, mai e poi mai nella mia vita ho banalizzato o definito risibile o facile o indolore o, o, o.


Infatti io ho pensato proprio questo.
 Ma forse sono stata facilitata dall'aver letto solo un post quotato, senza aver minimamente seguito la discussione (non so nemmeno perché avete discusso, in realtà). Leggere una frase estrapolandola dal contesto e dall'emotività che suscita, forse permette di leggere con più obiettività.
Che la freddezza fosse scientifica e voluta, io l'ho percepito benissimo.
Ripeto, nessun orrore da parte mia.


----------



## @lex (9 Maggio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> come dire... torna a fare la calza.
> torna in cucina.
> io, invece è lo dico apertamente, mi trovo molto d'accordo con te.
> ho apprezzato il tuo "paragone" fetale, per cosi dire.
> ...


guarda, anche io sono d'accordo, ma tu esageri alla grande


----------



## Sole (9 Maggio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma non è successo nemmeno quello! Ho solo detto di 'fare un passo indietro' sul giudizio, *visto che è un maschio*. La cosa però ha generato irritazione e reazioni variegate, fra le quali 'torna a parlare d'arte che è meglio'. Ma non è mica un problema, interverrò sempre random, laddove mi andrà .


Ah ecco... ora ho capito il perché di tutto 'sto ambaradan!

Sono contenta di essermela scampata, almeno questa 

Notte


----------



## Spider (9 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> guarda, anche io sono d'accordo, ma tu esageri alla grande


perchè, sentire decantare le bellezze del sesso a pagamento e
 i relativi viaggi del sesso, verso paesi del terzo mondo...ti fa sentire migliore?
io ho provato vergogna...vergogna verso me, 
che intrattengo scambi di idee e opinioni.
mi sono letto e visto in una fogna.
solo a doverlo giustificare.


----------



## Sole (9 Maggio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> come dire... torna a fare la calza.
> torna in cucina.
> io, invece è lo dico apertamente, mi trovo molto d'accordo con te.
> ho apprezzato il tuo "paragone" fetale, per cosi dire.
> ...


Minchia!

Vabbè, vado a rosicchiare un po' del mio formaggio


----------



## @lex (9 Maggio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> perchè, sentire decantare le bellezze del sesso a pagamento e
> i relativi viaggi del sesso, verso paesi del terzo mondo...ti fa sentire migliore?
> io ho provato vergogna...vergogna verso me,
> che intrattengo scambi di idee e opinioni.
> ...


smettila che decantare il turismo sessuale era una provocazione. semplicemente non hai capito il tono con cui tubarao ne ha parlato. fidati che se fosse come dici tu ce lo saremmo mangiato tutti. probabilmente comprese tutte le persone che gli sono amiche. non è un mio amico ma quel che è giusto è giusto.


----------



## Sole (9 Maggio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> perchè, sentire decantare le bellezze del sesso a pagamento e
> i relativi viaggi del sesso, verso paesi del terzo mondo...ti fa sentire migliore?
> io ho provato vergogna...vergogna verso me,
> che intrattengo scambi di idee e opinioni.
> ...


Oh! Guarda che tu ti colleghi all'una di notte e arrivi bello fresco, ma sono pagine e pagine che Brunetta, AB, io, Alex e pure Minerva scriviamo come degli automi per contrastare le botte di ipocrita che ci arrivano per aver detto che prostituirsi è una scelta squallida! E' durissima, una guerra! Eccheccazzo!
Non puoi arrivare bello fresco così! Come minimo vatti a rileggere tutti i post e mostra un po' di rispetto per i combattenti moralisti di Tradi.net!


----------



## Tubarao (9 Maggio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> oh, sei tu che hai detto che sei rimasto orrificato dal 'mio' paragone, ho letto male? Non ho paragonato niente nella sua globalità ma mettevo in luce l'assurdità dell'asserzione di Nobody. Poi, ripeto, cosa avete contro animali intelligenti da orrificarvi così tanto?


Orrore empatico. Da un punto di vista asetticamente scientifico il tuo paragone poteva anche passare. Ma in un thread pervaso da sdegno e visoni romantiche e stilnovistiche sul sesso e sull'amore mi ha colpito il silenzio generale. Ripeto, a me è venuta in mente Principessa, e all'orrore che potrebbe aver provato leggendo quel post.


----------



## @lex (9 Maggio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Oh! Guarda che tu ti colleghi all'una di notte e arrivi bello fresco, ma sono pagine e pagine che Brunetta, AB, io, Alex e pure Minerva scriviamo come degli automi per contrastare le botte di ipocrita che ci arrivano per aver detto che prostituirsi è una scelta squallida! E' durissima, una guerra! Eccheccazzo!
> Non puoi arrivare bello fresco così! Come minimo vatti a rileggere tutti i post e mostra un po' di rispetto per i combattenti moralisti di Tradi.net!


hai dimenticato ultimo. che non ho saputo e voluto dire nulla (a volte non riesco a trovare le parole. sembra una barzelletta lo so) su quello che ha scritto. commovente nella sua semplicità


----------



## @lex (9 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Orrore empatico. Da un punto di vista asetticamente scientifico il tuo paragone poteva anche passare. Ma in un thread pervaso da sdegno e visoni romantiche e stilnovistiche sul sesso e sull'amore mi ha colpito il silenzio generale. Ripeto, a me è venuta in mente Principessa, e all'orrore che potrebbe aver provato leggendo quel post.


dai tuba che sta qui a parlare di sesso e altre cose in tutta tranquillità. io potrei avere un altro figlio adesso se non ci fosse stato un aborto e io non mi sono orrificato. perchè è una verità. non è offensivo per la sensibilità di nessuno dire quello che asetticamente un medico avrebbe potuto dire a principessa in faccia dicendole peraltro una verità
detto questo ho riletto la cosa del maschio e che quindi per AB non poteva/doveva avere un giudizio e sinceramente troverei (ma si trovo) più fastidioso questo


----------



## Brunetta (9 Maggio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Se i suddetti maschi non pagassero, sì, immagino (immagino, eh), che sì.


Ma se non pagassero che prostituzione sarebbe?


----------



## Brunetta (9 Maggio 2014)

:mrgreen::mrgreen:





disincantata ha detto:


> Un motivo in più per non prosttuirsi, trovarsi Sgarbi come cliente. Aiutoooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## @lex (9 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma se non pagassero che prostituzione sarebbe?


pure quest'altra che arriva toma toma cacchia cacchia. vai avanti che è stato già detto anche più approfonditamente


----------



## Brunetta (9 Maggio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Mah, guarda...
> 
> Si sta discutendo, io non ho opinioni certe, sto gettando degli ami.
> 
> Dico che tante volte qui sopra leggiamo di donne che vengono trattate peggio di zerbini da uomini che tirano in ballo sentimenti che non esistono (perché se esistessero sarebbero rispettate, queste donne). E allora mi dico "ma perché questa non si fa pagare, vivaddio!". *ALMENO* pagare, eh...


Ma è un'esortazione (comunicata o solo pensata, mi auguro) a non farsi trattare in quel modo, non una valutazione che sia una buona cosa se ci si ricava del denaro.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Maggio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma chi? Clasifiche? Ti dico solo che sei fuori corsa, quali classifiche?
> 
> Sull'autocoscienza, parlavamo di FETI, non so se ti eri distratto nel frattempo. Comporrebbe la sinfonia, forse, se fosse un essere umano (fra decenni forse). Che non è. E' un embrione, una potenza. Finisco con: chi suppone? Io, che ho potere gestativo o tu che non? Incredibile. Fattene una ragione, ci sono cose che non potete. Passo indietro, grazie.


Non mi imbarco pure in questa però stai esagerando, per me.
Io potrei dire lo steso affermando che non possono avere idea di cosa significhi strapparsi una parte di sé e sarebbe ugualmente sostenibile tanto quanto la tua affermazione. E sarebbero due visioni opposte.
Quindi non credo proprio che nessun uomo sia titolato a parlarne.
Altra cosa è che dal punto di vista legale possano imporre di continuare una gravidanza che una donna non vuol continuare perché si configurerebbe un atto di costrizione sul corpo della donna per volontà di un uomo che farebbe prevalere il diritto del nascituro su quello di lei. Ma questo comporterebbe anche il contrario.
Entrambe le cose impensabili. Non è che a suo tempo i legislatori non ci abbiano pensato.
Al di là che un uomo ne sia direttamente interessato o no, ne può certamente parlare come si parla di qualunque cosa.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Maggio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Fantastica *d'accordo,* il desiderio nasce dal desiderio, l'abbiamo ribadito un sacco di volte. Ma deve scattare anche qualcos'altro. Se l'uomo che chiede non ti piace col cavolo che nasce il desiderio.


D'accordo una cippa.
Non son d'accordo. Per me il desiderio nasce da me, cioè io provo il desiderio, in generale, e per un uomo in particolare senza che necessariamente lui mi desideri. Un uomo mi può dimostrare desiderio e sono fatti suoi se non è nato in me..


----------



## Brunetta (9 Maggio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Magari non hai mai trovato uno che ti attizza qualunque cosa faccia.
> 
> A me se uno mi piace può pure leggere il giornale e mi arrapa. Anzi, a volte più è inconsapevole e impegnato a fare altro, più mi piace.
> 
> Poi certo, mi eccita anche l'idea di essere desiderata, eccome. Ma questo tipo di desiderio l'ho spesso analizzato e ho notato che è più narcisistico, non legato strettamente alla persona in sé, ma alla situazione. Ti eccita il desiderio dell'altro in sé, probabilmente, perché fa leva sul tuo narcisismo.


L'avevi già detto tu, meglio.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Maggio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> *Il trans è meraviglioso. Appare come una donna stupenda*, ma essendo un maschio sa esattamente cosa piace a un maschio. Io capisco che possa essere preferito a una femmina nel sesso. Lo capisco bene.
> Poi immagino che il cazzo il trans non lo usi. Ma dia il culo. Insomma, perfetto, vista la moda crescente del culo, no?
> E infatti adesso anche le donne, se non danno il culo, sono considerate retrograde e insoddisfacenti.
> Mah... che tempi!


Insomma.


----------



## AnnaBlume (9 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non mi imbarco pure in questa però stai esagerando, per me.
> Io potrei dire lo steso affermando che non possono avere idea di cosa significhi strapparsi una parte di sé e sarebbe ugualmente sostenibile tanto quanto la tua affermazione. E sarebbero due visioni opposte.
> Quindi non credo proprio che nessun uomo sia titolato a parlarne.
> Altra cosa è che dal punto di vista legale possano imporre di continuare una gravidanza che una donna non vuol continuare perché si configurerebbe un atto di costrizione sul corpo della donna per volontà di un uomo che farebbe prevalere il diritto del nascituro su quello di lei. Ma questo comporterebbe anche il contrario.
> ...


Bruni, parlavamo di giudicare, non parlare di o riflettere su. Giudicare squallido l'aborto, per inciso. Più squallido della prostituzione. Non a caso citavo 'la prima parola e l'ultima': quelle in mezzo, la riflessione, anche maschile, e' più che bene che ci sia. Ma il giudizio (di squallore, poi), che è' atto finale, scusa ma non si può sentire, secondo me, da un maschio. Giudicassero cose nella loro sfera di possibilità.


----------



## Nobody (9 Maggio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Aggiungo una cosa. Non so chi ti sia saltato addosso, magari io abortire non lo definirei squallido, se non altro per le conseguenze che una cosa del genere lascia nella mente e nel corpo di una donna dotata di media sensibilità (*poi ho conosciuto donne che abortiscono come se andassero dal parrucchiere, e in quel caso qualche dubbio mi è venuto, lo ammetto* :unhappy.
> *Però solo per il rispetto e l'educazione con cui ti poni, troverei davvero difficile prendermela (anche solo forumisticamente) con uno come te.*
> Mi spiace che sia successo.


Mi riferivo esattamente a questo... infatti ho sempre distinto certe situazioni, in cui comprendo totalmente l'atto. Per il resto ti ringrazio


----------



## Nobody (9 Maggio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> *come dire... torna a fare la calza.
> torna in cucina.*
> io, invece è lo dico apertamente, mi trovo molto d'accordo con te.
> ho apprezzato il tuo "paragone" fetale, per cosi dire.
> ...


hai proprio capito tutto del mio intervento :unhappy: oltretutto evita questo sarcasmo da due soldi, visto che chiedi agli altri di astenersene... se vuoi essere rispettato, inizia a portare rispetto alle opinioni altrui.


----------



## sienne (9 Maggio 2014)

Ciao

mettendo da parte, se accettabile o meno, che un'essere umano venda / compra sesso, 
il fatto è, che viene fatto. E non da pochi. E anche mettendo da parte i vari retroscena 
di chi vendo sesso, perché si sa, c'è di tutto, e alcune storie sono "terrificanti", senza 
tener conto delle tratte e costrizioni. Lì va da se. Rimane l'altra parte. Chi va a comprare sesso?

Credo, che un'occhiata è dovuta. L'insieme è un fattore sociale, secondo me. E riguarda
anche la donna. Una parte di me, crede, che con la storia che abbiamo alle spalle, l'associazione
di una certa moralità ha colpito molto di più le donne che l'uomo. Il tutto è da centinaia di anni
che si trova in un dislivello tra i sessi. E nonostante la rivoluzione sessuale, ancora persiste 
nel linguaggio, che se hai avuto molte storie, sei una zoccola. Rimane un'ambiguità. 
Ma rimane anche, che l'uomo ha subito molto meno una pressione moralistica. 
Forse anche per ciò, più slegato per se stesso da una certa moralità e sente la sessualità
differentemente, in parte. Nel senso, che fa sesso, anche senza tanti fronzoli, mentre 
per la donna i fronzoli sono importanti. Le danno, tra altro, anche quell'aspetto che sta nell'eredità.

Perché basta vedere la storia che, come ho già riportato, anticamente la prostituta veniva invidiata,
il tutto veniva considerato, valutato ecc. differentemente. Vi era anche che tutte le donne, 
prima di unirsi con un uomo per fare una famiglia, doveva aver frequentato il tempio. 
Cioè, nel percorso della storia, il tutto si è completamente ribaltato. Perciò si parla allora di 
concezioni mentali. E ditemi quello che volete, atei e non, siamo impregnati da ciò. 
E visto il quadro generale, tra divorzi, tradimenti, prostituzione come lo è oggi ... 
c'è qualcosa che non va. Un qualcosa che mina l'incontro e l'unione tra uomo e donna nel tempo ... 

Inoltre, dare alla prostituta un valore di essere umano alla pari, significa toglierla dal gradino 
più basso e dell'ombra di questa società. Cioè, per me, è rivolto esclusivamente alla persona. 
Non a quello che fa. Il sentirsi valorizzati come persona, può avere un motore enorme e dare forza
per cercare alternative, per prendersi in considerazione ecc. Credo, che molti lo hanno sì scelto, 
ma anche costrette da varie situazioni. E poi ritrovarsi anche con il peso di una società che lo 
permette, ma nello stesso tempo "condanna", e nell'oscurità, desidera ... ecc. ecc. 
Ma solo una parte viene tenuta al margine, cioè coloro che si prostituiscono ... 
E quelli che comprano? Chi sono? Sono pur sempre loro, che tengono in piedi questo mercato,
con tante facce oscure ... 


sienne


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Insomma.


"Un trans chiamato Desiderio".


----------



## Fantastica (9 Maggio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> E visto il quadro generale, tra divorzi, tradimenti, prostituzione come lo è oggi ...
> c'è qualcosa che non va. Un qualcosa che mina l'incontro e l'unione tra uomo e donna nel tempo ...
> 
> Inoltre, dare alla prostituta un valore di essere umano alla pari, significa toglierla dal gradino
> ...


Quoto due volte. Il primo è un tema complesso, enorme.


----------



## Fantastica (9 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> "Un trans chiamato Desiderio".


bella battuta


----------



## gas (9 Maggio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Il trans è meraviglioso. Appare come una donna stupenda, ma essendo un maschio sa esattamente cosa piace a un maschio. Io capisco che possa essere preferito a una femmina nel sesso. Lo capisco bene.
> *Poi immagino che il cazzo il trans non lo usi*. Ma dia il culo. Insomma, perfetto, vista la moda crescente del culo, no?
> E infatti adesso anche le donne, se non danno il culo, sono considerate retrograde e insoddisfacenti.
> Mah... che tempi!


magari è stato operato e non ce l'ha più


----------



## disincantata (9 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Insomma.


Le mie due amiche sono 'inguardabili' alla luce del sole.

infatti vivono prevalentemente di notte.

riguardo al l'attrezzo in certe occasioni lo usano.

una di loro ha un amante da tanti anni sposato.

ovviamente  non disdegna altri incontri e spesso se la intendono anche tra loro due 'trans'.


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Maggio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Le mie due amiche sono 'inguardabili' alla luce del sole.
> 
> infatti vivono prevalentemente di notte.
> 
> ...


Io mo' però avrei questa curiosità di sapere come fa un bancaria in pensione madre di famiglia sempre prodiga e dedita al focolare domestico a conoscere non già uno ma ben due trans.


----------



## Nobody (9 Maggio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> mettendo da parte, se accettabile o meno, che un'essere umano venda / compra sesso,
> il fatto è, che viene fatto. E non da pochi. E anche mettendo da parte i vari retroscena
> ...


un aspetto davvero interessante... un riconoscimento ed un'integrazione nella società che aiuti a prendere coscienza di se stessi e del proprio valore come individuo.


----------



## free (9 Maggio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> una cosa è certa.
> sentir parlare di ipocrisia ed accusare di ipocrisia, chi nella ipocrisia ci vive...lascia pensare.
> come se l'essere ipocrita fosse un vestito, che metti e togli a seconda dei casi.
> allora se tradisci da anni qualcuno, senza che lui lo sappia, non è ipocrisia, mentre
> ...


sì, quasi...intendo dire che poi a ben rifletterci la prostituzione è il "mestiere" più antico del mondo, che però attualmente cozza grandemente con la più recente libertà sessuale, quindi per non ammettere che il dinosauro della prostituzione sia nella nostra società ormai obsoleto, si cerca in modo ipocrita di ammantarlo di nuove scoperte assurde, tipo che ci saranno pure donne che godono o che staccano il cervello dal corpo (sic!), o le escort che scelgono sempre e solo uomini ricchi belli e profumati...
tuttavia il dinosauro rimane evidentemente quello che è, ovvero un inganno disonesto delle menti retrograde ed ipocrite che fingono di non vedere la libertà sessuale e hanno paura di ammettere a se stessi quanto sono indietro (tipo i musulmani, per es.)
il fatto poi che presso gli evoluti paesi del nord il dinosauro sia regolamentato, è solo indice della mentalità coniugata alla convenzione (legge) che da loro le strade devono essere pulite e le aiuole piene di fiori...invece da noi si vede ancora il vero volto del dinosauro, alla faccia dell'ipocrisia:singleeye:


----------



## disincantata (9 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io mo' però avrei questa curiosità di sapere come fa un bancaria in pensione madre di famiglia sempre prodiga e dedita al focolare domestico a conoscere non già uno ma ben due trans.


Le ho conosciute ad un pranzo organizzato da un forum.

dato che non ho pregiudizi su nessuno prima di conoscere bene le persone ho continuato a sentirle. 

Le conoscono pure le mie figlie e mio marito.

sono venute a cena da noi diverse volte.

Ho conosciuto pure i loro famigliari e sono amica della sorella di una di loro due.

Normalissima,  se vogliamo catalogare. 

so benissimo che molti giudicano strana la cosa.

Il problema è che tutti si dichiarano aperti mentalmente poi giudicano e discriminato. 

I motivi di contrasto con una di loro ci sono stati ma per motivi diversissimi dalla sua sessualità.


----------



## oscuro (9 Maggio 2014)

*Si*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Oh! Un uomo che ci ragiona su! C'è un aspetto di aggressività nel coito da parte di molti uomini. Credo che sia anche una delle motivazioni dell'abbondanza di clienti.


E mi condanno duramente,e non sono proprio orgoglioso di tante cose che ho fatto...!


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Maggio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Le ho conosciute ad un pranzo organizzato da un forum.
> 
> dato che non ho pregiudizi su nessuno prima di conoscere bene le persone ho continuato a sentirle.
> 
> ...


Io non giudico strano che tu frequenti due trans, mi chiedevo oziosamente come accidenti tu sia mai potuta venirci a contatto. Ed a sto punto, ovviamente, sarei anche curioso di sapere che forum era quello sul quale le hai conosciute.


----------



## Minerva (9 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma infatti a colpirmi è stato molto di più il silenzio che il tuo parallelo.
> Tanta empatia verso le poverette mercificate dall'uomo orco, mentre io penso di essere stato il solo ad aver sperato che Principessa non avesse letto.


intraprendere un discorso sull'aborto  in contemporanea con quello della prostituzione personalmente non l'ho assolutamente preso in considerazione, saltando tutta la discussione tranne il paragone di moltimodi che ho trovato inaccettabile..
non penso che tu ti possa permettere un'insensibilità femminile su queste basi superficiali e inconsistenti e anche un po' retoriche in quanto sulla maggior parte di noi questo argomento ha proprio tracce fisiche indelebili .
annablume ha fatto un paragone tecnico e freddo ma ti ricordo che se si è favorevoli all'aborto non si potrà mai pensare di andare ad uccidere un bambino.
e mi fermerei qui perché davvero non è discussione da bar questa


----------



## free (9 Maggio 2014)

ma poi questa Principessa è diventata di diritto la detentrice di tutto il dolore abortivo del mondo?:singleeye: bho


----------



## disincantata (9 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io non giudico strano che tu frequenti due transi, mi chiedevo oziosamente come accidenti tu sia mai potuta venirci a contatto. Ed a sto punto, ovviamente, sarei anche curioso di sapere che forum era quello sul quale le hai conosciute.


Lo stavo scrivendo ma si riconoscerebbero. 

Un forum normalissimo.

argomento principale la politica ed il territorio.


----------



## oscuro (9 Maggio 2014)

*SI*

Non c'è che dire in questo posto i colpi bassi o certi colpi bassi sono all'ordine del giorno...!Purtroppo quando è successo a me quello che è successo a principessa ebbi la stupida idea di venirlo a raccontare quì dentro,per avere un confronto,uno scambio di idee,al limite anche un minimo conforto,e devo dire che sono stato lautamente ripagato.......,qualche mese dopo,durante una discussione sulla genitorialità,quel"Dispettosello" del conte mi scrisse che non potevo scrivere la mia opinione non essendo padre...!Credo che aggiungere altro sia solo che inutile,certo è che preso atto della natura di determinati personaggi avrei difficoltà anche a raccontare che film ho visto in tv ieri sera...


----------



## Minerva (9 Maggio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non c'è che dire* in questo posto *i colpi bassi o certi colpi bassi sono all'ordine del giorno...!Purtroppo quando è successo a me quello che è successo a principessa ebbi la stupida idea di venirlo a raccontare quì dentro,per avere un confronto,uno scambio di idee,al limite anche un minimo conforto,e devo dire che sono stato lautamente ripagato.......,qualche mese dopo,durante una discussione sulla genitorialità,quel"Dispettosello" del conte mi scrisse che non potevo scrivere la mia opinione non essendo padre...!Credo che aggiungere altro sia solo che inutile,certo è che preso atto della natura di determinati personaggi avrei difficoltà anche a raccontare che film ho visto in tv ieri sera...


a me pare che per uno tutti gli altri siano stati nettamente solidali o non lo ricordi?
è ingiusto parlare di "questo posto"
ti si è risposto con empatia e sincerità


----------



## oscuro (9 Maggio 2014)

*Minerva*



Minerva ha detto:


> a me pare che per uno tutti gli altri siano stati nettamente solidali o non lo ricordi?
> è ingiusto parlare di "questo posto"
> ti si è risposto con empatia e sincerità


Minerva,ne basta uno sai,e se poi quell'uno viene anche appoggiato o si cerca di minimizzare i suoi comportamenti sociopatici diventa un problema.Magari certi aspetti privati e meglio scriverli privatamente a persone dalla riconosciuta sensibilità.


----------



## Minerva (9 Maggio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Minerva,ne basta uno sai,e se poi quell'uno viene anche appoggiato o si cerca di minimizzare i suoi comportamenti sociopatici diventa un problema.Magari certi aspetti privati e meglio scriverli privatamente a persone dalla riconosciuta sensibilità.


su questo non ho dubbi,per non sbagliare me li tengo proprio


----------



## sienne (9 Maggio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Minerva,ne basta uno sai,e se poi quell'uno *viene anche appoggiato o si cerca di minimizzare *i suoi comportamenti sociopatici diventa un problema.Magari certi aspetti privati e meglio scriverli privatamente a persone dalla riconosciuta sensibilità.



Ciao

credo, che non solo per te è così, ma il "problema" stia proprio lì. 
Perché simpatico o che ne so, è riuscito a tagliarsi un territorio
grigio ambiguo, che lo assolve ... 


sienne


----------



## oscuro (9 Maggio 2014)

*SI*



Minerva ha detto:


> su questo non ho dubbi,per non sbagliare me li tengo proprio


Appunto....sono arrivato anche io alle medesime conclusioni,PURTROPPO!


----------



## Minerva (9 Maggio 2014)

naturalmente nessuno, come lui ha espresso un'opinione così ho fatto anch'io in maniera educata e pacata.direi che è proprio una forzatura  





Sole ha detto:


> Aggiungo una cosa.* Non so chi ti sia saltato addosso,* magari io abortire non lo definirei squallido, se non altro per le conseguenze che una cosa del genere lascia nella mente e nel corpo di una donna dotata di media sensibilità (poi ho conosciuto donne che abortiscono come se andassero dal parrucchiere, e in quel caso qualche dubbio mi è venuto, lo ammetto :unhappy.
> Però solo per il rispetto e l'educazione con cui ti poni, troverei davvero difficile prendermela (anche solo forumisticamente) con uno come te.
> Mi spiace che sia successo.


----------



## sienne (9 Maggio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Appunto....sono arrivato anche io alle medesime conclusioni,PURTROPPO!



Ciao

credo, che in più sono arrivati a questa conclusione ... 


sienne


----------



## oscuro (9 Maggio 2014)

*Ciao*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> credo, che non solo per te è così, ma il "problema" stia proprio lì.
> Perché simpatico o che ne so, è riuscito a tagliarsi un territorio
> ...


Cara sienne,simpatico non direi proprio,è che in in questo paese di merda,ci piace difendere chiunque,anche PACCIANI aveva  la suorina che dichiarava la usa totale innocenza....in questo paese le mele marce non vengono mai isolate,c'è sempre lo stronzo di turno pronto a tendere una mano,chiaramente perchè il culo non è il suo....quando poi viene toccato il suo di culo cambia la musica....L'italiano è questo.


----------



## gas (9 Maggio 2014)

disincantata;1335264[B ha detto:
			
		

> ]Le mie due amiche sono 'inguardabili' alla luce del sole.
> 
> [/B]infatti vivono prevalentemente di notte.
> 
> ...


perchè inguardabili?


----------



## oscuro (9 Maggio 2014)

*Sienne*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> credo, che in più sono arrivati a questa conclusione ...
> 
> ...


E sarebbe onesto chiedersi a causa di chi....


----------



## Tubarao (9 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma poi questa Principessa è diventata di diritto la detentrice di tutto il dolore abortivo del mondo?:singleeye: bho



Ma era un esempio free, un esempio che tutti conosciamo. E siccome è già tanto difficile capirsi, meglio parlare di cose che tutti conosciamo (esempio Principessa).

Sai, forse invece mi sono venute in mente tutte quelle coppie che vanno a fare i controlli dal medico e quello dice: mi dispiace signora, aborto spontaneo, ma fossi in lei non mi preoccuperei, in fondo era l'equivalente di un feto di maiale.

Il discorso e il paragone di AB era lecito, valido, e dal suo punto di vista più che accettabile.

E' Il silenzio di donne che da 180 pagine stanno facendo le paladine dell'amore, del sesso gioioso, della moralità (tutte cose giustissime, lo ribadisco) mi ha particolarmente colpito. Punto.

Io leggevo quel post e provavo brividi pensando alla scena di cui sopra.
Altri leggevano quel post e pensavano: vabbè non è importante, meglio continuare a rompere i coglioni a quel puttaniere di Tubarao  (notare faccina, sono ironico)


----------



## sienne (9 Maggio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> E sarebbe onesto chiedersi a causa di chi....


Ciao

si, sarebbe ... ma come hai detto tu una volta, 
sono più quelli che lo sostengono e trovano giustificazioni ... 


sienne


----------



## oscuro (9 Maggio 2014)

*No*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> si, sarebbe ... ma come hai detto tu una volta,
> sono più quelli che lo sostengono e trovano giustificazioni ...
> ...


Non credo,la verità è che certe cose sono decisamente molto chiare,poi c'è chi ha il coraggio di esporsi,c'è chi preferisce defilarsi,e ci sono due o tre cialtroni che difendono l'indifendibile,ma questo paese va di merda proprio perchè funziona così.


----------



## sienne (9 Maggio 2014)

Ciao Tuba,

sinceramente, non mi sono soffermata 
a leggere la discussione dell'aborto. 
Credo, che tanti non lo hanno fatto. 

Ma più, perché richiede uno spazio suo. 


sienne


----------



## Tubarao (9 Maggio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Tuba,
> 
> sinceramente, non mi sono soffermata
> a leggere la discussione dell'aborto.
> ...


Infatti ho pensato anche a quello. Effettivamente è plausibile. Ieri i post in questo thread sgrizzavano a 300 all'ora ed è plausibile che sia saltato ai più. Io stesso l'ho letto dopo qualche ora che è stato scritto.

Continuo a ripetere che non è un attacco ad AB. Spero sia chiaro questo.


----------



## sienne (9 Maggio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non credo,la verità è che certe cose sono decisamente molto chiare,poi c'è chi ha il coraggio di esporsi,c'è chi preferisce defilarsi,e ci sono due o tre cialtroni che difendono l'indifendibile,ma questo paese va di merda proprio perchè funziona così.



Ciao

si, probabile, che sia proprio sintomatico anche del paese.
Basta vedere il governo e chi ritrova sempre un suo posto. 
E non importa l'evidenza, di una questione profondamente
morale ... Ma alla moralità, si devono attenersi le prostitute ... 

Hahaha. Che schizofrenia ...


sienne


----------



## @lex (9 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> un aspetto davvero interessante... un riconoscimento ed un'integrazione nella società che aiuti a prendere coscienza di se stessi e del proprio valore come individuo.


Ma porca paletta nob, non può veramente passare per un riconoscimento fiscale. Mi rifiuto di pensare che una persona che si prostituisce possa essere riconosciuta degna da un'altra persona che non l'ha mai riconosciuta tale fino adesso solo perché pagherebbe le tasse.  
Sei una sporca troia! Ma il mio lavoro é riconosciuto e ci pago le tasse! Sei una sporca troia che non evade!
Ma dai. É ridicolo. 
É culturale l'accettazione o meno. É per quanto mi riguarda él'accettazione dovrebbe essere di default auspicando un lento e inesorabile cambio di mentalitá per il quale una donnanon dovrebbe vendersi e un uomo comprarla.e viceversa.


----------



## free (9 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma era un esempio free, un esempio che tutti conosciamo. E siccome è già tanto difficile capirsi, meglio parlare di cose che tutti conosciamo (esempio Principessa).
> 
> Sai, forse invece mi sono venute in mente tutte quelle coppie che vanno a fare i controlli dal medico e quello dice: mi dispiace signora, aborto spontaneo, ma fossi in lei non mi preoccuperei, in fondo era l'equivalente di un feto di maiale.
> 
> ...



ah ok scusa non lo sapevo, non ho letto

e mica sei un puttaniere, piuttosto un dinosauro


----------



## sienne (9 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Infatti ho pensato anche a quello. Effettivamente è plausibile. Ieri i post in questo thread sgrizzavano a 300 all'ora ed è plausibile che sia saltato ai più. Io stesso l'ho letto dopo qualche ora che è stato scritto.
> 
> Continuo a ripetere che non è un attacco ad AB. Spero sia chiaro questo.



Ciao

credo, che sia chiaro. 
Almeno così mi è sembrato da subito ... 


sienne


----------



## free (9 Maggio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> credo, che non solo per te è così, ma il "problema" stia proprio lì.
> Perché simpatico o che ne so, è riuscito a tagliarsi un territorio
> ...


ma denunciatelo, no? si sa nome e cognome, qual è il problema?
invece nessuno lo denuncia, e quindi quale sarebbe la differenza? solo la scelta delle parole, secondo me


----------



## @lex (9 Maggio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> E sarebbe onesto chiedersi a causa di chi....


Il principale utilizzatore di rinfaccio, manipolazione e utilizzo dei fatti personali scrityi sul forum é sterminator. Poi ovviamente 1 volta sola succede a te e....apriti cielo....persona di merda e insulti a gogó e invece per sterminator?  Sbaglia si, ma spesso ha ragione 
tsktsk


----------



## Nobody (9 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> Ma porca paletta nob, non può veramente passare per un riconoscimento fiscale. Mi rifiuto di pensare che una persona che si prostituisce possa essere riconosciuta degna da un'altra persona che non l'ha mai riconosciuta tale fino adesso solo perché pagherebbe le tasse.
> Sei una sporca troia! Ma il mio lavoro é riconosciuto e ci pago le tasse! Sei una sporca troia che non evade!
> Ma dai. É ridicolo.
> É culturale l'accettazione o meno. É per quanto mi riguarda él'accettazione dovrebbe essere di default auspicando un lento e inesorabile cambio di mentalitá per il quale una donnanon dovrebbe vendersi e un uomo comprarla.e viceversa.


Ok alex, la cosa non è automatica, ma l'accettazione culturale passa anche attraverso un riconoscimento legale... perchè nell'immaginario collettivo ciò che è legale diventa in quelche modo socialmente accettabile. Il che non è sempre un bene. Però funziona così.
Infatti l'ideale sarebbe la scomparsa del fenomeno... ma finchè non lo puoi eliminare, lo devi normare. Mi ha colpito molto l'intervista al presidente dell'Uruguay Jose Mujica, il presidente più povero del mondo. Dice in pratica, le mie convinzioni personali non devono influenzarmi quando penso ad una legge per la comunità.  E' personalmente contro il matrimonio omo, contro il consumo di cannabis e contro l'aborto... ma è a favore di tutte le leggi che regolamentino questi aspetti nella società uruguagia, e sta rivoltando lo stato.


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> vorrei spezzare una lancia in un occhio a jb ma lui ha espressioni di disgusto un po' per tutti e non discrimina fra una prostituta e una vecchia rincoglionita, sicché pare scevro da pregiudizi


ha definito anche me cesso a pedali, sicchè...

Non che io non lo sia, intendiamoci.
Volevo solo dire che non discrimina


----------



## oscuro (9 Maggio 2014)

*Ma*

Sembra che si faccia molto fatica a o non si voglia proprio capire che i comportamenti sbagliati non rientrano nei delitti e nei reati.....I comportamenti scorretti o privi di qualsiasi forma di rispetto vanno stigmatizzati sempre,rappresentare a qualcuno che agisce di merda non deve precludere necessariamente ad una denuncia, spesso basterebbe isolare e prendere le distanze da certi malati mentali,ma si sa,fin quando è il culo degli altri sti gran cazzi.....,ma quando certi cazzi punteranno certi culi...ne riparleremo e ci sarà da ridere...


----------



## gas (9 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> *ha definito anche me cesso a pedali*, sicchè...
> 
> Non che io non lo sia, intendiamoci.
> Volevo solo dire che non discrimina


quindi ti ha paragonata alla prostituta di Hugs  ??


----------



## sienne (9 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma denunciatelo, no? si sa nome e cognome, qual è il problema?
> invece nessuno lo denuncia, e quindi quale sarebbe la differenza? solo la scelta delle parole, secondo me



Ciao

praticamente, ti ha risposto Oscuro ... 

È un modo "viscido", che assume a volte.
A certi diverte, altri invece tocca ... 


sienne


----------



## oscuro (9 Maggio 2014)

*Alex*



@lex ha detto:


> Il principale utilizzatore di rinfaccio, manipolazione e utilizzo dei fatti personali scrityi sul forum é sterminator. Poi ovviamente 1 volta sola succede a te e....apriti cielo....persona di merda e insulti a gogó e invece per sterminator?  Sbaglia si, ma spesso ha ragione
> tsktsk


Alex onestamente mi stai proprio sfracellando i coglioni.Ti giuro.Non capisco se non capisci un cazzo o vuoi capire a modo tuo.Tu non c'eri come cazzo fai ad affermare che è successo a me solo una volta?ma fatti raccontare da tutti quello che è stato capace di combinare quel signore ,ma di quale unica volta parli?Ma che cazzo c'entra poi stermy?Ma adesso vogliamo fare una gara fra chi è più merda fra stermy e il conte?non c'è gara,stermy agisce di merda, ma scrive in chiaro,quell'altro colpisce alle spalle in tutti i modi e in tutti i sistemi.Posso avere un'opinione diversa dalla tua,o mi devi scardasciare il cazzo ogni volta che scrivo che il conte è una merda?


----------



## free (9 Maggio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> praticamente, ti ha risposto Oscuro ...
> 
> ...



appunto, la differenza sta solo nelle parole usate per definire come NON ci si diverte a leggere certe cose


----------



## Minerva (9 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ha definito anche me cesso a pedali, sicchè...
> 
> Non che io non lo sia, intendiamoci.
> Volevo solo dire* che non discrimina*


che culo:mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (9 Maggio 2014)

*Sienne*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> praticamente, ti ha risposto Oscuro ...
> 
> ...


Tranquilla che queste sono dinamiche che conosco molto bene,quando non è il loro culo in questo paese di merda sono tutti GARANTISTI,poi se dovesse accadere che ci saranno le loro di chiappe di mezzo...ci sarà da ridere...!Mi sono sempre battuto conto la vecchia amministrazione,c'era chi difendeva strenuamente quei pezzi di gran merda,fra loro erano collegati,e quindi ne succedevano di tutti i colori,gente che si OFFENDEVA PER EMOTICON NEL POSTO SBAGLIATO E CORREVANO PAIGNUCOLANTI A CHIEDERE LA SANZIONE PER OSCURO...Poi quando è toccato a loro beccarsi la merda,tutti a scrivere che l'amministratore era una merda..:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:!L'italia è questa.


----------



## oscuro (9 Maggio 2014)

*No*



free ha detto:


> appunto, la differenza sta solo nelle parole usate per definire come NON ci si diverte a leggere certe cose


Ma proprio NO!La misura della parole usate fa la differenza.Definire"pacciani"un delinquente significa prendere la giusta posizione davanti alle sue gesta efferate e violente,definirlo inopportuno e dispettosetto,significa non prendere la giusta posizione, non aver rispetto di chi ha subito tutte le azioni scellerate di quel pezzo di merda,in qualche modo colludere e aver una posizione di contiguità.Le denunce non c'entrano nulla,anche se il conte meriterebbe pure quelle.


----------



## free (9 Maggio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma proprio NO!La misura della parole usate fa la differenza.Definire"pacciani"un delinquente significa prendere la giusta posizione davanti alle sue gesta efferate e violente,definirlo inopportuno e dispettosetto,significa non prendere la giusta posizione, non aver rispetto di chi ha subito tutte le azioni scellerate di quel pezzo di merda,in qualche modo colludere e aver una posizione di contiguità.Le denunce non c'entrano nulla,anche se il conte meriterebbe pure quelle.



a parte che inopportuno è sinonimo di scorretto, ma tu fai finta di non saperlo, e a parte che io non ho mai usato insulti contro nessuno, il che un qualche significato ce lo avrà per una mente anche solo lontanamente obiettiva, invece che vogliamo dire di quell'utente di cui non ricordo il nome che voleva seriamente (o bho) denunciare la principessa? bella roba, vero?:singleeye:

comunque pacciani è stato condannato (ma poi anche assolto mi pare) per fatti gravissimi che non sono minimamente paragonabili a scorrettezze varie su un forum, secondo me


----------



## free (9 Maggio 2014)

che poi vorrei capire come mai il conte sta ancora qui e stermy no, il senso quale sarebbe?
che è più grave pubblicare un mp?


----------



## oscuro (9 Maggio 2014)

*No*



free ha detto:


> a parte che inopportuno è sinonimo di scorretto, ma tu fai finta di non saperlo, e a parte che io non ho mai usato insulti contro nessuno, il che un qualche significato ce lo avrà per una mente anche solo lontanamente obiettiva, invece che vogliamo dire di quell'utente di cui non ricordo il nome che voleva seriamente (o bho) denunciare la principessa? bella roba, vero?:singleeye:
> 
> comunque pacciani è stato condannato (ma poi anche assolto mi pare) per fatti gravissimi che non sono minimamente paragonabili a scorrettezze varie su un forum, secondo me


Non so se siano sinonimi credo proprio di no,essere inopportuni è una cosa,io ogni tanto sono inopportuno, essere scorretti è tutt'altro,ma posso anche sbagliare.Il resto era una mia forzatura,e ripeto:definire inopportuno chi ha SEMPRE agito scorrettamente insultando e apostrofando chiunque da firenze in giù,credo che sia veramente riduttivo ai limiti della presa del culpinione mia.


----------



## @lex (9 Maggio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sembra che si faccia molto fatica a o non si voglia proprio capire che i comportamenti sbagliati non rientrano nei delitti e nei reati.....I comportamenti scorretti o privi di qualsiasi forma di rispetto vanno stigmatizzati sempre,rappresentare a qualcuno che agisce di merda non deve precludere necessariamente ad una denuncia, spesso basterebbe isolare e prendere le distanze da certi malati mentali,ma si sa,fin quando è il culo degli altri sti gran cazzi.....,ma quando certi cazzi punteranno certi culi...ne riparleremo e ci sarà da ridere...


Tu non stigmatizzi abbastanza sterminator. Esattamente come ti sei lamentato della non sufgiciente stigmatizzazione del conte dalle persone alle quali ti stai riferendo adessi.se vyoi per te qualcosa devi essere in grado di poter dare altrettanto. E tu non dai allo stesdo modo. Ovvio, nel tuo caso sei tu. E degli altri ti fotte il giusto. Ma almeno non fare il paladino sempre giusto e sempre corretto perché sei come tutti. Non sei special proprio per niente. Un utente come tutti gli altri. A cazzi . tuoi come tutti o quasi


----------



## @lex (9 Maggio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Alex onestamente mi stai proprio sfracellando i coglioni.Ti giuro.Non capisco se non capisci un cazzo o vuoi capire a modo tuo.Tu non c'eri come cazzo fai ad affermare che è successo a me solo una volta?ma fatti raccontare da tutti quello che è stato capace di combinare quel signore ,ma di quale unica volta parli?Ma che cazzo c'entra poi stermy?Ma adesso vogliamo fare una gara fra chi è più merda fra stermy e il conte?non c'è gara,stermy agisce di merda, ma scrive in chiaro,quell'altro colpisce alle spalle in tutti i modi e in tutti i sistemi.Posso avere un'opinione diversa dalla tua,o mi devi scardasciare il cazzo ogni volta che scrivo che il conte è una merda?


Ue ciccio...sei tu che non capisci un cazxo. Per me il conte lo é. Sei tu che sei un'ipocrita di sta cippa di minchia che a stesso comportamento e anche peggio perché sterminator é peggio del conte non stifmatizzi abbastanza come avresti preteso per te. Non rompere tu i coglioni ogni volta iniziando con questa storia perché per ogni volta che la ripeterai io ti ripeterò che fintanto non offenderai sterminator come vuoi si offenda il conte ti bwccheraidell'ipocrita. Non in generale. In questo caso.
E adesso vai pure con gli insulti su diecimila anni fa. Fedifrahgo e compagnia cantante.


----------



## oscuro (9 Maggio 2014)

*Si*



@lex ha detto:


> Tu non stigmatizzi abbastanza sterminator. Esattamente come ti sei lamentato della non sufgiciente stigmatizzazione del conte dalle persone alle quali ti stai riferendo adessi.se vyoi per te qualcosa devi essere in grado di poter dare altrettanto. E tu non dai allo stesdo modo. Ovvio, nel tuo caso sei tu. E degli altri ti fotte il giusto. Ma almeno non fare il paladino sempre giusto e sempre corretto perché sei come tutti. Non sei special proprio per niente. Un utente come tutti gli altri. A cazzi . tuoi come tutti o quasi


E tu vieni a fare la morale a me?tu?sei sicuro alex di potermela fare?Vedi io scrivo che stermy agisce di merda,come agisci di merda tu,anzi a dirla tutta dal mio punto di vista tu fai pure peggio...,hai sempre fatto molto peggio...,non scrivo che stermy è inopportuno e dispettoso,scrivo che agisce di merda ma ci mette la faccia.Io come te?ma manco per il cazzo caro mio,manco per il cazzo.E guarda alex che certe figure di merde te le stai andando proprio a cercare,e non ero certo io io quello che correva da zio fedy a chiedere la punizione per oscuro il cattivone che ti ha messo l'emoticon al posto sbagliato...o hai dimenticato?Mi stai cercando da un pò di tempo .....adesso mi hai trovato e ti avevo anche fatto capire che non avevo nessuna volontà,ma adesso mi hai proprio e definitivamente rotto il cazzo.


----------



## oscuro (9 Maggio 2014)

*No*



@lex ha detto:


> Ue ciccio...sei tu che non capisci un cazxo. Per me il conte lo é. Sei tu che sei un'ipocrita di sta cippa di minchia che a stesso comportamento e anche peggio perché sterminator é peggio del conte non stifmatizzi abbastanza come avresti preteso per te. Non rompere tu i coglioni ogni volta iniziando con questa storia perché per ogni volta che la ripeterai io ti ripeterò che fintanto non offenderai sterminator come vuoi si offenda il conte ti bwccheraidell'ipocrita. Non in generale. In questo caso.
> E adesso vai pure con gli insulti su diecimila anni fa. Fedifrahgo e compagnia cantante.


Tu puoi ripetere quello che stracazzo ti pare,ma sei carta conosciuta,sei quello che sei....,io ai tuoi livelli grazie a dio non sono mai arrivato.Non ho mai fatto culo e camicia con gestori amici,e non mi sono mai permesso certe nefandezze,quindi rispetto a te posso fare serenamente il paladino,e certo da te non accetto alcuna morale del cazzo,perchè sei proprio l'ultimo che può venirmi a rappresentare qualcosa...!Adesso non te ne andare in giro per il forum a scrivere che oscuro ti romperà il cazzo e sono stato io a cominciare,stavolta evitamelo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Maggio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> senti, scusa, ma qui mi pare che chi inizia con e mele per poi passare di balzo alle pere per poi rifiugiarsi nella macedonia sei tu. Il corrispettivo della *paternità* è la *maternità*, non la *gestazione*, ci siamo? Afferri la cosa? La paternità inizia quando il bambino esiste, cioè NASCE. E' diversa dalla maternità: sicuramente fondamentale, ma NON necessaria per almeno i primissimi anni, ma è sostanzialmente paragonabile, ok? Nel senso di: sono della stesso genere di frutta. Mele renette con quelle golden (volgio essere generosa, non mi capita spesso). La gestazione, cioè (capisci bene) formazione letterale di forma di vita umana, per stadi strutturati in settimane, grazie esclusivamente al corpo e la sangue della gestante, donna, è una cosa della quale tu/voi/etc. non avete parte nemmeno potenziale. Non ci siete, non vi compete, non lo fate, non lo potete fare, non ne avete idea né potete averla perché materialmente non siete fatti così. Come te lo devo dire? Ma biologia a scuola l'hai fatta o ti attacchi a tutto solo perché tanto vorresti? Essù. Non mi capita mai, ma mi tiri fuori un bel "e stai manzo!", e che cavolo.
> 
> Sul feto, tu continui a parlare di potenza. Una cosa non reale. Un futuro ipotetico. Che non c'è, accidenti. Parli di un feto, e parla di un feto, perdinci. Quando parli di bambini parli di bambini, quando parli di feti (se proprio devi, eh, non è mica necessario che lo facciate), parla di feti. Di quello che c'è. La foto che ti ho fatto vedere, biologicamente un girino. Poi, proiettaci tutto quel che vuoi, ma trasformare la sua interruzione di sviluppo con un omicidio, scusa, ma è da criminali. E fortunatamente non serve il tuo/vostro consenso per prendere una decisione al riguardo. Può esserci, volontariamente, ma non serve. Fattene una ragione. Com'era: la prostituzione è sempre esistita bla bla bla? Pensa l'aborto da quant'è che c'è.
> 
> PS in generale: ne parlo in questi termini scevri da emozionalità non perché non ce ne sia e sia come tirarsi via un dente, eh. Non ne parlo qui con emotività e complessità emozionale è perché non serve al discorso, di nuovo: non perché credo che non ve ne sia, eh.


sulle parti in rosso non sono affatto d'accordo.
Nel senso: la paternità, come la maternità,  sono condizioni che variano nel tempo.
Nel sentire e anche nell'essere, nelle azioni concrete.
Ci sono uomini e donne che non si sono mai sentiti padri e madri pur essendosi riprodotti, ci sono uomini e donne che hanno, dal momento in cui hanno saputo del concepimento, sentito un click dentro la testa.
Sai che la tua vita cambierà per sempre, sai che hai la responsabilità di un essere umano.
Certo, durante la gravidanza inizi solo a comprenderlo, a ipotizzarlo, a figurartelo, per poi realizzarlo dopo la nascita e modificare continuamente tutto il sentire negli anni successivi.

Ma durante la gravidanza, a parte l'aspetto gestativo sul quale ovviamente concordo, l'uomo comincia ad essere padre così come la donna comincia ad essere madre. Anche praticamente, assistendo agli esami, partecipando agli stessi, ascoltando diagnosi, preoccupandosi per ogni cosa di cui sia possibile preoccuparsi sia per il nascituro che per la madre. 
Logicamente la gestazione non può essere vissuta allo stesso modo, ma il padre è in apprensione, si commuove, si emoziona come la madre. Almeno per la mia esperienza. E questo è già essere padre, secondo me.
Infatti l'uomo durante la gestazione lo trovi spesso con gli occhi sbarrati, sguardo vitreo e pallore cinereo: sta realizzando(scherzo, eh?)

Il secondo rosso è biologicamente inesatto per due motivi: il primo è che 'biologicamente è un girino' nun se po' sentì perchè è proprio un'altra cosa, dal punto di vista meramente biologico e istologico.
Intanto non si parla di feti ma di embrioni, nella fase della foto. E l'embrione può scindersi per diventare due feti fino alla seconda settimana, per dire L'embrione è meraviglioso perchè è potenzialità allo stato puro, è brodo primordiale, è scintilla di vita perchè è fatto più di luce che di materia, visto che la materia di cui è fatto è ancora indefinita, non specializzata.
Non me lo paragonare ad un girino... è una di quelle cose che a me fa sospettare dell'esistenza di Dio.
Anche se non ha ancora un sistema nervoso centrale completo, e ancora non ha un cuore che possa battere.

Il secondo motivo è che il girino è un essere autosufficente.


----------



## oscuro (9 Maggio 2014)

*In*



@lex ha detto:


> Ue ciccio...sei tu che non capisci un cazxo. Per me il conte lo é. Sei tu che sei un'ipocrita di sta cippa di minchia che a stesso comportamento e anche peggio perché sterminator é peggio del conte non stifmatizzi abbastanza come avresti preteso per te. Non rompere tu i coglioni ogni volta iniziando con questa storia perché per ogni volta che la ripeterai io ti ripeterò che fintanto non offenderai sterminator come vuoi si offenda il conte ti bwccheraidell'ipocrita. Non in generale. In questo caso.
> E adesso vai pure con gli insulti su diecimila anni fa. Fedifrahgo e compagnia cantante.


Mi  sembra doveroso chiarire pure questo:Io ho scritto che stermy agisce di merda,la tua amica free ha scritto che il conte e dispettoso e inopportuno se hai un minimo di intelligenza dovresti capire la differenza,cosa che non hai capito e non ti è stato fatto capire.....Sei stato pretestuoso,e hai fatto un paragone del cazzo solo per accendere la miccia,ed è un pò che tentavi di farlo...,adesso brutto coglione che ci sei riuscito sei contento?però stavolta non fare la vittima,stavolta evitamelo e evitacelo per davvero.


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Maggio 2014)

Giustamente tra i vari argomenti di sto thread contenitore non si poteva non chiudere col Conte, Stermy (libero!) e le definizioni più appropriate ad inquadrarli.


----------



## oscuro (9 Maggio 2014)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Giustamente tra i vari argomenti di sto thread contenitore non si poteva non chiudere col Conte, Stermy (libero!) e le definizioni più appropriate ad inquadrarli.


A me basta solo alex non comincerà con il suo vittimismo del cazzo,perchè poi sarebbe veramente troppo,mi ha veramente esautorato i coglioni.


----------



## Nobody (9 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ...il primo è che 'biologicamente è* un girino' nun se po' sentì perchè è proprio un'altra cosa*, dal punto di vista *meramente biologico e istologico*.


immagina che obiettando a ciò mi son sentito rispondere di astenermi dai giudizi biologici perchè non è il mio campo (cosa tra l'altro verissima)...  evidentemente il dna è solo un'opinione, e qualitativamente siamo tutti uguali.


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> immagina che obiettando a ciò mi son sentito rispondere di astenermi dalla biologia perchè non è il mio campo (cosa tra l'altro verissima)...  evidentemente il dna è solo un'opinione, e qualitativamente siamo tutti uguali.


Ma qua non è il campo di nessuno, immagino. Che poi la biologia copre uno spettro talmente ampio di varietà scientifiche che uno potrebbe essere un biologo e non capirci comunque nulla di girini e feti vari.


----------



## oscuro (9 Maggio 2014)

*SI*



free ha detto:


> che poi vorrei capire come mai il conte sta ancora qui e stermy no, il senso quale sarebbe?
> che è più grave pubblicare un mp?


Si,in effetti neanche il conte dovrebbe stare ancora qui,penso solo a cosa sarebbe successo se fosse stato preso a calci in culo come era giusto fare....,i vostri attacchi strumentali a perplesso e tuba....figuriamoci,e così stermy è stato fatto fuori e il conte no,in effetti perplesso e tuba sono proprio faziosi....


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> sì, quasi...intendo dire che poi a ben rifletterci la prostituzione è il "mestiere" più antico del mondo, che però attualmente* cozza grandemente con la più recente libertà sessuale*, quindi per non ammettere che il dinosauro della prostituzione sia nella nostra società ormai obsoleto, si cerca in modo ipocrita di ammantarlo di nuove scoperte assurde, tipo che ci saranno pure donne che godono o che staccano il cervello dal corpo (sic!), o le escort che scelgono sempre e solo uomini ricchi belli e profumati...
> tuttavia il dinosauro rimane evidentemente quello che è, ovvero un inganno disonesto delle menti retrograde ed ipocrite che fingono di non vedere la libertà sessuale e hanno paura di ammettere a se stessi quanto sono indietro (tipo i musulmani, per es.)
> il fatto poi che presso gli evoluti paesi del nord il dinosauro sia regolamentato, è solo indice della mentalità coniugata alla convenzione (legge) che da loro le strade devono essere pulite e le aiuole piene di fiori...invece da noi si vede ancora il vero volto del dinosauro, alla faccia dell'ipocrisia:singleeye:


Non cozza un cazzoD perdonami, mi piaceva troppo) tanto è vero che , proprio nei paesi dove c'è da tempo questa libertà sessuale che DA NOI è recente, la prostituzione ha continuato tranquillamente ad esistere, ed è stata appunto regolamentata.
Oh, poi io lo spererei che fosse un dinosauro, ma non credo.


----------



## Nobody (9 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma qua non è il campo di nessuno, immagino. Che poi la biologia copre uno spettro talmente ampio di varietà scientifiche che uno potrebbe essere un biologo e non capirci comunque nulla di girini e feti vari.


sicuramente non è il mio, magari è il suo, non lo so... ma se uno nasce maiale e l'altro homo sapiens immagino che qualitativamente una differenza ci sia... prescindendo dalla quantità di cellule e dalle somiglianze in gestazione. Non serve una laurea. 
Se mi dici che un fotone non può superare i 300mila km/s non è che te lo contesto perchè non è il tuo campo.


----------



## sienne (9 Maggio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,in effetti neanche il conte dovrebbe stare ancora qui,penso solo a cosa sarebbe successo se fosse stato preso a calci in culo come era giusto fare....,i vostri attacchi strumentali a perplesso e tuba....figuriamoci,e così stermy è stato fatto fuori e il conte no,in effetti perplesso e tuba sono proprio faziosi....



Ciao

sono due cose diverse. Stermy ha pubblicato un MP, è ciò va contro il regolamento. 
In confronti del Conte, nell'ultima, stava a chi ha toccato. Ma essendo anche una cosa
accaduta sotto gli occhi di tutti, senza ambiguità, ognuno tiri le proprie conclusioni. 
E infatti ... 

sienne


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma qua non è il campo di nessuno, immagino. Che poi la biologia copre uno spettro talmente ampio di varietà scientifiche che *uno potrebbe essere un biologo e non capirci comunque nulla di girini e feti vari*.


Se un biologo non capisce la differenza tra un girino e un embrione, probabilmente ha fatto il Cepu.


----------



## @lex (9 Maggio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi  sembra doveroso chiarire pure questo:Io ho scritto che stermy agisce di merda,la tua amica free ha scritto che il conte e dispettoso e inopportuno se hai un minimo di intelligenza dovresti capire la differenza,cosa che non hai capito e non ti è stato fatto capire.....Sei stato pretestuoso,e hai fatto un paragone del cazzo solo per accendere la miccia,ed è un pò che tentavi di farlo...,adesso brutto coglione che ci sei riuscito sei contento?però stavolta non fare la vittima,stavolta evitamelo e evitacelo per davvero.


No tu hai scritto testuali parole"stermy sbaglia" e hai aggiunto che spesso ha ragionw nei contenuti. E adesso ti lascio al tup sproloquio. Sei troppo limitato e ipocrita. Bye


----------



## free (9 Maggio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi  sembra doveroso chiarire pure questo:Io ho scritto che stermy agisce di merda,*la tua amica free* ha scritto che il conte e dispettoso e inopportuno se hai un minimo di intelligenza dovresti capire la differenza,cosa che non hai capito e non ti è stato fatto capire.....Sei stato pretestuoso,e hai fatto un paragone del cazzo solo per accendere la miccia,ed è un pò che tentavi di farlo...,adesso brutto coglione che ci sei riuscito sei contento?però stavolta non fare la vittima,stavolta evitamelo e evitacelo per davvero.



guarda che così ti vai a incasinare: come posso essere, secondo la tua stranissima concezione di amicizia, contemporaneamente amica del conte, di alex... e anche di stermy a questo punto?


----------



## free (9 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Giustamente tra i vari argomenti di sto thread contenitore non si poteva non chiudere col Conte,* Stermy (libero!*) e le definizioni più appropriate ad inquadrarli.


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> sicuramente non è il mio, magari è il suo, non lo so... ma se uno nasce maiale e l'altro homo sapiens immagino che qualitativamente una differenza ci sia... prescindendo dalla quantità di cellule e dalle somiglianze in gestazione. Non serve una laurea.
> Se mi dici che un fotone non può superare i 300mila km/s non è che te lo contesto perchè non è il tuo campo.


Non è neanche il suo, per quanto ne so. Non mi addentro nella discussione perchè la caratura dei soggetti coinvolti è quella che è, ma così en passant ho letto delle minchiate allucinanti da ricovero e tso coatto nel più vicinio cim.


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Se un biologo non capisce la differenza tra un girino e un embrione, probabilmente ha fatto il Cepu.


Ma la differenza tra un girino ed un embrione la capisco pure io e pure tu. Dico che magari uno fa il biologo ma si occupa di botanica, che ne so. Di cellule tumorali, o di altro. Non necessariamente di gravidanza, embrioni e concepimenti vari(i).


----------



## free (9 Maggio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,in effetti neanche il conte dovrebbe stare ancora qui,penso solo a cosa sarebbe successo se fosse stato preso a calci in culo come era giusto fare....,i vostri attacchi strumentali a perplesso e tuba....figuriamoci,e così stermy è stato fatto fuori e il conte no,in effetti perplesso e tuba sono proprio faziosi....


veramente io non ho mai attaccato gli amministratori, se invece ritengono che sia così, gradirei che lo scrivessero chiaramente


----------



## oscuro (9 Maggio 2014)

*No*



@lex ha detto:


> No tu hai scritto testuali parole"stermy sbaglia" e hai aggiunto che spesso ha ragionw nei contenuti. E adesso ti lascio al tup sproloquio. Sei troppo limitato e ipocrita. Bye


Io ho scritto anche oggi che stermy agisce di merda.Quello limitato e in malafede sei tu,tenti stupidamente di mettermi contro stermy,ma fai solo la figura del coglione cosa che ti riesce benissimo!Quanto mi sarebbe piaciuto all'epoca leggere di te che scrivevi:Fedifrago agisce di merda....ti sei sempre astenuto dal farlo,ALEX TU SEI QUESTO.E fai bene a lasciare stare,ti eviti solo pessime figure,scritto questo,sarò io a non mollare te adesso,non è che puoi venire a rompere il cazzo a gratis e pretestuosamente,adesso vediamo che può permettersi di fare il paladino e chi no,e vediamo pure se puoi smentire quello che scrivo di te...!


----------



## free (9 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non cozza un cazzoD perdonami, mi piaceva troppo) tanto è vero che , proprio nei paesi dove c'è da tempo questa libertà sessuale che DA NOI è recente, la prostituzione ha continuato tranquillamente ad esistere, ed è stata appunto regolamentata.
> Oh, poi io lo spererei che fosse un dinosauro, ma non credo.



ma infatti ho spiegato perchè lì è stata regolamentata...perchè lì deve essere tutto pulito (e si pigliano pure le tasse per riuscire a farlo)
la verità è che i tempi son cambiati e anche di molto, quando mai si poteva avere rapporti sessuali liberi come ora?


----------



## Nobody (9 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non è neanche il suo, per quanto ne so. Non mi addentro nella discussione perchè la caratura dei soggetti coinvolti è quella che è, ma così en passant ho letto delle minchiate allucinanti da ricovero e tso coatto nel più vicinio cim.


esagerato


----------



## oscuro (9 Maggio 2014)

*Free*



free ha detto:


> guarda che così ti vai a incasinare: come posso essere, secondo la tua stranissima concezione di amicizia, contemporaneamente amica del conte, di alex... e anche di stermy a questo punto?


E cosa c'è da incasinare?mi sembra molto chiaro,io scrivo di stermy che agisce di merda ma ci mette la faccia e tu scrivi del conte che è dispettoso e inopportuno.Solo quel grandissimo coglione di alex può mettere le due cose sullo stesso piano,mi sembra chiaro che così pensa di mettermi contro stermy, non si rende conto che fra me è stermy c'è rispetto,al di là delle azioni sbagliate che entrambi possiamo commettere.


----------



## Caciottina (9 Maggio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io ho scritto anche oggi che stermy agisce di merda.Quello limitato e in malafede sei tu,tenti stupidamente di mettermi contro stermy,ma fai solo la figura del coglione cosa che ti riesce benissimo!Quanto mi sarebbe piaciuto all'epoca leggere di te che scrivevi:Fedifrago agisce di merda....ti sei sempre astenuto dal farlo,ALEX TU SEI QUESTO.E fai bene a lasciare stare,ti eviti solo pessime figure,scritto questo,sarò io a non mollare te adesso,non è che puoi venire a rompere il cazzo a gratis e pretestuosamente,adesso vediamo che può permettersi di fare il paladino e chi no,e vediamo pure se puoi smentire quello che scrivo di te...!


non ti devi giustificare su nulla tu. conte e alex sono ancora qui, stermy no. questione chiusa....
non ho capito cosa vogliono di piu.....dibbiamo fare l aola ripetendo come un mantra: stermy e' una merda stermy e' una merda.....
non succedera....stermy sara' una merda quando chi si e' comportato come lui ricevera la stessa sorte....in caso contrario PER ME resta un ingiustizia,....punto


----------



## oscuro (9 Maggio 2014)

*Alex*

Adesso ti chiedo:come mai non hai mai scritto di fedifrago che agiva di merda?come mai non hai mai scritto di persa che agiva di merda?Non commenti mai brunetta...come mai?ti ci sei infilato tu in questa situazione,adesso voglio vedere come cazzo ne uscirai.......Brunetta nulla contro di te,sia chiaro.


----------



## contepinceton (9 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Giustamente tra i vari argomenti di sto thread contenitore non si poteva non chiudere col Conte, Stermy (libero!) e le definizioni più appropriate ad inquadrarli.



Ascolta....e impara....
[video=youtube;keT3Gnypbt4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=keT3Gnypbt4[/video]

Ascolta il testo...




Widerstehe doch der Sünde,
Sonst ergreifet dich ihr Gift.
Laß dich nicht den Satan blenden;
Denn die Gottes Ehre schänden,
Trifft ein Fluch, der tödlich ist.


Resisti al peccato,
prima che il suo veleno si impadronisca di te.
Non lasciarti ingannare da Satana;
disonorare la gloria di Dio
è una sventura che conduce alla morte.


2


Recitativo A


2


Recitativo [Contralto]


Continuo



Die Art verruchter Sünden
Ist zwar von außen wunderschön;
Allein man muss
Hernach mit Kummer und Verdruss
Viel Ungemach empfinden.
Von außen ist sie Gold;
Doch, will man weiter gehn,
So zeigt sich nur ein leerer Schatten
Und übertünchtes Grab.
Sie ist den Sodomsäpfeln gleich,
Und die sich mit derselben gatten,
Gelangen nicht in Gottes Reich.
Sie ist als wie ein scharfes Schwert,
Das uns durch Leib und Seele fährt.


L'apparenza del peccato più infame
è di una grande bellezza esteriore;
ma successivamente si trasforma
con dolore e frustrazione
in una profonda tristezza.
Visto dall'esterno sembra oro;
ma guardando dentro,
si rivela non essere altro che un'ombra vuota
e un sepolcro imbiancato.
Il peccato è come le mele di Sodoma,
e chi lo ha scelto
non entrerà nel Regno di Dio.
Esso è come una spada affilata
che trafigge il corpo e l'anima.


3


Aria A


3


Aria [Contralto]


Violino I/II all' unisono, Viola I/II all' unisono, Continuo



Wer Sünde tut, der ist vom Teufel,
Denn dieser hat sie aufgebracht.
Doch wenn man ihren schnöden Banden
Mit rechter Andacht widerstanden,
Hat sie sich gleich davongemacht.


Chi commette peccato viene dal diavolo,
poiché egli né è l'origine. 1
Eppure quando si oppone resistenza
ai suoi spregevoli attacchi con vera devozione,
il peccato subito svanisce.


----------



## oscuro (9 Maggio 2014)

*Miss*



miss caciotta ha detto:


> non ti devi giustificare su nulla tu. conte e alex sono ancora qui, stermy no. questione chiusa....
> non ho capito cosa vogliono di piu.....dibbiamo fare l aola ripetendo come un mantra: stermy e' una merda stermy e' una merda.....
> non succedera....stermy sara' una merda quando chi si e' comportato come lui ricevera la stessa sorte....in caso contrario PER ME resta un ingiustizia,....punto


Vuole solo farmi litigare con stermy,mi sono preso dell'ipocrita,eppure non tiene conto del fatto che per lo stesso motivo ho litigato con free e ultimo....questo ti fa capire la malafede di alex.Ma adesso ci sarà da divertirsi....fidati.


----------



## oscuro (9 Maggio 2014)

*Miiiiiii*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Ascolta....e impara....
> [video=youtube;keT3Gnypbt4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=keT3Gnypbt4[/video]
> 
> Ascolta il testo...
> ...


ma che due coglioniiiiii!


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Maggio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma proprio NO!La misura della parole usate fa la differenza.Definire"pacciani"un delinquente significa prendere la giusta posizione davanti alle sue gesta efferate e violente,definirlo inopportuno e dispettosetto,significa non prendere la giusta posizione, non aver rispetto di chi ha subito tutte le azioni scellerate di quel pezzo di merda,in qualche modo colludere e aver una posizione di contiguità.Le denunce non c'entrano nulla,anche se il conte meriterebbe pure quelle.


oddio è ripartito l'embolo paccianifero...
davvero Oscuro, quello era un assassino seriale, un sadico, ha ammazzato dei ragazzi, ha mutilato delle donne, la smetti di usarlo come definizione di persone che, con tutti gli sbagli, le scorrettezze, le stronzate che possono aver fatto, non si avvicinano assolutamente a quella realtà?
PER RISPETTO DELLE VITTIME, almeno.


----------



## oscuro (9 Maggio 2014)

*Dai*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> oddio è ripartito l'embolo paccianifero...
> davvero Oscuro, quello era un assassino seriale, un sadico, ha ammazzato dei ragazzi, ha mutilato delle donne, la smetti di usarlo come definizione di persone che, con tutti gli sbagli, le scorrettezze, le stronzate che possono aver fatto, non si avvicinano assolutamente a quella realtà?
> PER RISPETTO DELLE VITTIME, almeno.


Dai era una forzatura e mi sembra di averlo scritto,e sai bene che ho un debole per pacciani.


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Maggio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dai era una forzatura e mi sembra di averlo scritto,e sai bene che ho un debole per pacciani.


sì, lo so bene però dai, trovatene un altro. Uno che non abbia ammazzato ma truffato, tradito, un tarabascano.
Te lo cerco io?


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Maggio 2014)

*comunque*

tornando alla prostituzione, stavo riflettendo su questo oggi:
http://firenze.repubblica.it/cronac..._della_donna_crocifissa-85626659/?ref=HRER1-1

ma è possibile che di questo seriale non si sapesse nulla fino a due giorni fa?
è ipotizzabile che, se le sue vittime NON fossero state esclusivamente prostitute, sarebbe stato dato l'allarme sui media a livelli nazionali?


----------



## Minerva (9 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> tornando alla prostituzione, stavo riflettendo su questo oggi:
> http://firenze.repubblica.it/cronac..._della_donna_crocifissa-85626659/?ref=HRER1-1
> 
> ma è possibile che di questo seriale non si sapesse nulla fino a due giorni fa?
> è ipotizzabile che, se le sue vittime NON fossero state esclusivamente prostitute, sarebbe stato dato l'allarme sui media a livelli nazionali?


certamente.
d'altronde anche l'altra sopravvissuta non ha denunciato l'aggressione alla quale è scampata perché è semplicemente un mondo dove la legalità non è propriamente ben vista.
che poi nessuno sia un  cittadino di serie b è lapalissiano, per me


----------



## Minerva (9 Maggio 2014)

un altro motivo che smuove molto media , informazione e tutori del'ordine è poi la pressione dei familiari di chi viene ucciso o sparisce; purtroppo spesso parliamo di donne sole o con vicino persone che non vogliono uscire allo scoperto


----------



## @lex (9 Maggio 2014)

Troppo
 Originariamente Scritto da @lex  
Tutto legittimo. legittimo per me dirti che sei stato tu troppo morbido com sterminator. Tutto qui. non c‘e mica bisogno di alterarsi
Alex ma facciamoci a capire ma sono diventato il vigile urbano di tradimento.net?chi parcheggia male....arriva oscuro e deve multare?No perchè quando certi cazzi li ho avuti io,e sono stati cazzi mica da poco.... mi sembra che ve ne siete tutti lavati le mani.....e scrivere lavati le mani è un eufemismo....E non è la prima volta che accade,io non mi sono mai intromesso fra e te e stermy,e non vedo perchè dovevo farlo adesso,saranno stati cazzi vostri o no?Mi sono solo permesso di scriverti quella cosa fine.Con stermy morbido?e cosa avrei dovuto fare dopo avergli scritto che insultare familiari e sbagliatissimo?Qui c'è stato un gestore che voleva venire sotto casa mia per regolare certi conti...e voi non avete mosso una CAZZO DI MANO e adesso mi vieni a scrivere che dovevo essere cattivo con stermy?ma ci pensate prima di scrivere o no?e quell'altra poi,e parlo di minerva si girava dall'altra parte quando accadevano certi fatti e con le altre amministrazioni un continuo sfondare i coglioni....!Qui quella del conte è stata fatta passare per un goliardata,un dispettuccio,e dovrei giustificare perchè non ho aggredito stermy?Sconosciuti mi hanno contattato per dirmi che dovevo litigare con te e parlo di hiroito che ancora non ho capito chi cazzo è,ma insomma,ma che sono il pugile da strada che va a recuperare crediti non saldati?Vi siete fatti un idea sbagliatissima del sottoscritto....


Quest lo hai scritto tu. E agisce di merda non lo hai mai scritto.ipocrita e bugiardo.
E questo é il messaggio originale
http://www.tradimento.net/2-lo-sculacciao/20530-raduni?p=1326919&viewfull=1#post1326919

E postami dove hai risposto a me che a il tuo amico stermy agisce di merda prima di oggi. Bugiardo.e per oggi la tua figura di merda solita l' hai fatta.
Sbagliatissimo fa pendant con inopportuno e dispettoso. Ipocrita


----------



## Nobody (9 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> un altro motivo che smuove molto media , informazione e tutori del'ordine è poi la pressione dei familiari di chi viene ucciso o sparisce; purtroppo spesso parliamo di donne sole o con vicino persone che non vogliono uscire allo scoperto


purtroppo i violenti se la prendono sempre coi più deboli e i meno tutelati... trovi la maestra che picchia i bambini, l'infermiere che sevizia gli anziani, il marito che massacra la moglie...


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> un altro motivo che smuove molto media , informazione e tutori del'ordine è poi la pressione dei familiari di chi viene ucciso o sparisce; purtroppo spesso parliamo di donne sole o con vicino persone che non vogliono uscire allo scoperto


questo è tristemente vero.
Però a me viene freddo ugualmente.
Ci bombardano di vaccate assolutamente insignificanti per ore, ci rincoglioniscono proponendoci gli stessi servizi per settimane, e non diramano l'allarme per un violentatore e seviziatore seriale, tra l'altro in una città che è meta di turismo da tutto il mondo, a livello nazionale?
Questo dal 2006 ha fatto 6 vittime accertate e, pare, moltissime altre di cui non si sa nulla.
A me sembra di sognare.


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> purtroppo i violenti se la prendono sempre coi più deboli e i meno tutelati... trovi la maestra che picchia i bambini, l'infermiere che sevizia gli anziani, il marito che massacra la moglie...


Non tanto i violenti quanto i vigliacchi.


----------



## Nobody (9 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non tanto i violenti quanto i vigliacchi.


  Generalmente un violento è anche un vigliacco, anche se non vale il contrario.


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> Generalmente un violento è anche un vigliacco, anche se non vale il contrario.


Un violento è uno che usa (e abusa de) la violenza. Un vigliacco e violento è uno che usa la violenza in maniera vigliacca. Io sono in genere uno che è contro la violenza ma posso capirne l'utilizzo in alcuni casi. La vigliaccheria è altra storia.


----------



## @lex (9 Maggio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Adesso ti chiedo:come mai non hai mai scritto di fedifrago che agiva di merda?come mai non hai mai scritto di persa che agiva di merda?Non commenti mai brunetta...come mai?ti ci sei infilato tu in questa situazione,adesso voglio vedere come cazzo ne uscirai.......Brunetta nulla contro di te,sia chiaro.


Persa non ha mai agito di merda. Come hai scritto a me sopra chi sono io il vigile del forum che dovevo mettermi in mezzo tra a te e fedifrago?saranno come hai scritto tu sempre nel post sopra cazzi vostri tra te e fedifrago come tra a me e stermy?bugiardo e ipocrita
Non commento mai brunetta? Il mio ultimo poat di ieri sera era in risposta a brunetta. Donna di rara intelligenza e sensibilitá. . Altra figuraccia? Dai continua 
Mi fai solo ridere


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> Generalmente un violento è anche un vigliacco, anche se non vale il contrario.


mica vero. Ci sono violenti affatto vigliacchi, e infatti le prendono e pure spesso.
I vigliacchi di solito no.


----------



## sienne (9 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> questo è tristemente vero.
> Però a me viene freddo ugualmente.
> Ci bombardano di vaccate assolutamente insignificanti per ore, ci rincoglioniscono proponendoci gli stessi servizi per settimane, e non diramano l'allarme per un violentatore e seviziatore seriale, tra l'altro in una città che è meta di turismo da tutto il mondo, a livello nazionale?
> Questo dal 2006 ha fatto 6 vittime accertate e, pare, moltissime altre di cui non si sa nulla.
> A me sembra di sognare.



Ciao Sbri,

molto triste il tutto ... 


sienne


----------



## Minerva (9 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> questo è tristemente vero.
> Però a me viene freddo ugualmente.
> Ci bombardano di vaccate assolutamente insignificanti per ore, ci rincoglioniscono proponendoci gli stessi servizi per settimane, e non diramano l'allarme per un violentatore e seviziatore seriale, tra l'altro in una città che è meta di turismo da tutto il mondo, a livello nazionale?
> Questo dal 2006 ha fatto 6 vittime accertate e, pare, moltissime altre di cui non si sa nulla.
> A me sembra di sognare.


 a me aveva colpito minghellla (purtroppo mio concittadino ): in carcere per aver ucciso , nei permessi ne ha uccise di più .
e stevanin?
ma la maggior parte di esse non le ha cercate nessuno e per questo si è arrivati tardissimo alla verità.
davvero molto triste


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> a me aveva colpito minghellla (purtroppo mio concittadino ): in carcere per aver ucciso , nei permessi ne ha uccise di più .
> e stevanin?
> ma la maggior parte di esse non le ha cercate nessuno e per questo si è arrivati tardissimo alla verità.
> davvero molto triste


quando sei ai margini della società nessuno si accorge di te.
Prostitute, barboni... persone che non sono criminali, non attentano ai diritti degli altri, ma non hanno gli stessi diritti delle altre persone.
Il diritto alla sicurezza, ad esempio.
Sono nel limbo e spesso sono completamente soli.


----------



## sienne (9 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> quando sei ai margini della società nessuno si accorge di te.
> Prostitute, barboni... persone che non sono criminali, non attentano ai diritti degli altri, ma non hanno gli stessi diritti delle altre persone.
> Il diritto alla sicurezza, ad esempio.
> Sono nel limbo e spesso sono completamente soli.



Ciao 

cruda verità. 
E c'è ben poco da aggiungere ... 


sienne


----------



## Brunetta (9 Maggio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Bruni, parlavamo di giudicare, non parlare di o riflettere su. Giudicare squallido l'aborto, per inciso. Più squallido della prostituzione. Non a caso citavo 'la prima parola e l'ultima': quelle in mezzo, la riflessione, anche maschile, e' più che bene che ci sia. Ma il giudizio (di squallore, poi), che è' atto finale, scusa ma non si può sentire, secondo me, da un maschio. Giudicassero cose nella loro sfera di possibilità.


Io direi tragico (anche per quelle che sembrano viverlo con leggerezza. Ma chi sa mai cosa ci sia davvero dentro l'animo umano!).


----------



## Brunetta (9 Maggio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> mettendo da parte, se accettabile o meno, che un'essere umano venda / compra sesso,
> il fatto è, che viene fatto. E non da pochi. E anche mettendo da parte i vari retroscena
> ...


Su questo perfettamente d'accordo.
Non credo proprio però che la strada per eliminare l'emarginazione sociale sia quello di rendere ufficiale una determinata condizione.
Se un'attività viene svolta discretamente è meglio di una proclamata e questo, se si dovesse regolamentare per le ragioni fiscali di cui si è discusso, si dovrebbe prevedere per legge anche come fare.


----------



## AnnaBlume (9 Maggio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> come dire... torna a fare la calza.
> torna in cucina.
> io, invece è lo dico apertamente, mi trovo molto d'accordo con te.
> ho apprezzato il tuo "paragone" fetale, per cosi dire.
> ...


lasciando perdere la 'fogna', che io non vedo proprio (altrimenti non sarei qui), ti ringrazio


----------



## AnnaBlume (9 Maggio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Infatti io ho pensato proprio questo.
> Ma forse sono stata facilitata dall'aver letto solo un post quotato, senza aver minimamente seguito la discussione (non so nemmeno perché avete discusso, in realtà). Leggere una frase estrapolandola dal contesto e dall'emotività che suscita, forse permette di leggere con più obiettività.
> Che la freddezza fosse scientifica e voluta, io l'ho percepito benissimo.
> Ripeto, nessun orrore da parte mia.


:up:


----------



## AnnaBlume (9 Maggio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> perchè, sentire decantare le bellezze del sesso a pagamento e
> i relativi viaggi del sesso, verso paesi del terzo mondo...ti fa sentire migliore?
> io ho provato vergogna...vergogna verso me,
> che intrattengo scambi di idee e opinioni.
> ...


hm, Spider, Tuba era ironico/sarcastico quando parlava di turismo del sesso


----------



## Brunetta (9 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Infatti ho pensato anche a quello. Effettivamente è plausibile. Ieri i post in questo thread sgrizzavano a 300 all'ora ed è plausibile che sia saltato ai più. Io stesso l'ho letto dopo qualche ora che è stato scritto.
> 
> Continuo a ripetere che non è un attacco ad AB. Spero sia chiaro questo.


che proprio per la delicatezza dell'argomento non si fosse voluto parlarne non ti ha sfiorato?


----------



## AnnaBlume (9 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Orrore empatico. Da un punto di vista asetticamente scientifico il tuo paragone poteva anche passare. Ma in un thread pervaso da sdegno e visoni romantiche e stilnovistiche sul sesso e sull'amore mi ha colpito il silenzio generale. Ripeto, a me è venuta in mente Principessa, e all'orrore che potrebbe aver provato leggendo quel post.


sì, ma lo vedi come fai? Sei sprezzante verso posizioni altre dalle tue (esattamente quello che contesti in altri/e), ed è evidente quando le riporti (banalizzandole, irridendole, etc.). Non è la prima volta (e non sei il solo, in realtà, proprio fra i 'liberissimi dalle pastoie della sentimentalità bla bla ba"). Come quando, pagine e pagine fa, cercavi qualcuna che ti confermasse l'esistenza della tua sherpayak, una cioè "alla quale non fa schifo fare sesso con qualcuno che non sia il suo* ideale *d'uomo", quando invece era ben più pertinente alle risposte che avevi ricevuto prima "una alla quale non fa schifo far sesso con chi troverebbe ripugnante o quasi altrimenti".


----------



## free (9 Maggio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> E cosa c'è da incasinare?mi sembra molto chiaro,io scrivo di stermy che agisce di merda ma ci mette la faccia e tu scrivi del conte che è dispettoso e inopportuno.Solo quel grandissimo coglione di alex può mettere le due cose sullo stesso piano,mi sembra chiaro che così pensa di mettermi contro stermy, non si rende conto che fra me è stermy c'è rispetto,al di là delle azioni sbagliate che entrambi possiamo commettere.


non svicolare, la domanda era questa e non si presta ad equivoci:

_guarda che così ti vai a incasinare: come posso essere, secondo la tua stranissima concezione di amicizia, contemporaneamente amica del conte, di alex... e anche di stermy a questo punto?

_comunque io di stermy ho scritto che secondo me ha una rara incapacità di ascoltare gli altri e va avanti per conto suo come un treno, e che gli parte la centralina...ma ovviamente sono parole che non andranno bene, sicuro!


----------



## AnnaBlume (9 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> D'accordo una cippa.
> Non son d'accordo. Per me il desiderio nasce da me, cioè io provo il desiderio, in generale, e per un uomo in particolare senza che necessariamente lui mi desideri. Un uomo mi può dimostrare desiderio e sono fatti suoi se non è nato in me..


ma infatti: tu hai un desiderio indipendente dal 'favore che incontri', lei no, da come ha scritto è trainata dal desiderio altrui di lei (del 'favore che incontra') di suo non ne ha. Singolarmente narcisistico, per me.


----------



## @lex (9 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> non ti devi giustificare su nulla tu. conte e alex sono ancora qui, stermy no. questione chiusa....
> non ho capito cosa vogliono di piu.....dibbiamo fare l aola ripetendo come un mantra: stermy e' una merda stermy e' una merda.....
> non succedera....stermy sara' una merda quando chi si e' comportato come lui ricevera la stessa sorte....in caso contrario PER ME resta un ingiustizia,....punto


Non hai capito una beneamata minchia. Ma sono buono e te lo ripeto. Non voglio nessuno dia della merda a stetminator. Ma non permetto a nessuno di paragonarmici.e non vedo l'ora che torni e ti dia della rincojonita ogni post che scrivi. Non lo leggerò mai perché ammetterlo sarebbe troppo ma ncuor mio saprò che to sarai pentita di quello che hai scritto.


----------



## AnnaBlume (9 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> sì, quasi...intendo dire che poi a ben rifletterci la prostituzione è il "mestiere" più antico del mondo, che però attualmente cozza grandemente con la più recente libertà sessuale, quindi per non ammettere che il dinosauro della prostituzione sia nella nostra società ormai obsoleto, si cerca in modo ipocrita di ammantarlo di nuove scoperte assurde, tipo che ci saranno pure donne che godono o che staccano il cervello dal corpo (sic!), o le escort che scelgono sempre e solo uomini ricchi belli e profumati...
> tuttavia il dinosauro rimane evidentemente quello che è, ovvero un inganno disonesto delle menti retrograde ed ipocrite che fingono di non vedere la libertà sessuale e hanno paura di ammettere a se stessi quanto sono indietro (tipo i musulmani, per es.)
> il fatto poi che presso gli evoluti paesi del nord il dinosauro sia regolamentato, è solo indice della mentalità coniugata alla convenzione (legge) che da loro le strade devono essere pulite e le aiuole piene di fiori...invece da noi si vede ancora il vero volto del dinosauro, alla faccia dell'ipocrisia:singleeye:


quotissimo


----------



## AnnaBlume (9 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> intraprendere un discorso sull'aborto  in contemporanea con quello della prostituzione personalmente non l'ho assolutamente preso in considerazione, saltando tutta la discussione *tranne il paragone di moltimodi che ho trovato inaccettabile..*
> non penso che tu ti possa permettere un'insensibilità femminile su queste basi superficiali e inconsistenti e anche un po' retoriche in quanto sulla maggior parte di noi questo argomento ha proprio tracce fisiche indelebili .
> annablume ha fatto un paragone tecnico e freddo ma ti ricordo che se si è favorevoli all'aborto non si potrà mai pensare di andare ad uccidere un bambino.
> e mi fermerei qui perché davvero non è discussione da bar questa


se per moltimodi intendi Nobody, è proprio questo il motivo per il quale sono intervenuta sull'aborto, che col cavolo lo avrei fatto altrimenti, e in effetti sono intervenuta proprio sui suoi interventi. Scioglilingua, convengo.


----------



## sienne (9 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Su questo perfettamente d'accordo.
> Non credo proprio però che la strada per eliminare l'emarginazione sociale sia quello di rendere ufficiale una determinata condizione.
> Se un'attività viene svolta discretamente è meglio di una proclamata e questo, se si dovesse regolamentare per le ragioni fiscali di cui si è discusso, si dovrebbe prevedere per legge anche come fare.


Ciao Bruni,

tanto discreta non mi sembra che venga svolta. 
Proclamata. No, inseriti. E se dovesse andare tramite tasse, sono dell'opinione,
che la più grande fetta debba essere investita in progetti concreti contro certe situazioni. 
Attenzione, situazioni di loro! Di donne, che da sole non escono per vari motivi. 
Certo, sarebbe una proposta molto complessa con le dovute leggi ... 
Mai sostenuto, che fosse una questione facile e automatica. 


sienne


----------



## Nobody (9 Maggio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Un violento è uno che usa (e abusa de) la violenza. Un vigliacco e violento è uno che usa la violenza in maniera vigliacca. Io sono in genere uno che è contro la violenza ma posso capirne l'utilizzo in alcuni casi. La vigliaccheria è altra storia.


Nella mia esperienza ho trovato quasi sempre queste "qualità" unite... ma si tratta di definizioni, chiaramente. Per me chi usa la violenza in maniera controllata e solo in casi inevitabili, non è un violento. Anzi, ti dirò, in determinati casi l'uso di una violenza proporzionata alla situazione e semrpe controllata (cosa non certo facile, lo so) è un dovere.


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> Nella mia esperienza ho trovato quasi sempre queste "qualità" unite... ma si tratta di definizioni, chiaramente. Per me chi usa la violenza in maniera controllata e solo in casi inevitabili, non è un violento. Anzi, ti dirò, in determinati casi l'uso di una violenza proporzionata alla situazione e semrpe controllata (cosa non certo facile, lo so) è un dovere.


ma quella non è violenza, è forza fisica. Se parli di casi inevitabili, stai parlando di difesa, se ti stai difendendo, e hai anche specificato in modo proporzionale alla situazione, non stai facendo violenza.


----------



## AnnaBlume (9 Maggio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma era un esempio free, un esempio che tutti conosciamo. E siccome è già tanto difficile capirsi, meglio parlare di cose che tutti conosciamo (esempio Principessa).
> 
> Sai, forse invece mi sono venute in mente tutte quelle coppie che vanno a fare i controlli dal medico e quello dice: mi dispiace signora, aborto spontaneo, ma fossi in lei non mi preoccuperei, in fondo era l'equivalente di un feto di maiale.
> 
> ...


ma questo perchè A) evidentemente trovi non orribile il paragone (anzi, il peggiorativo) fatto al proposito: la prostituzione è meno squallida dell'aborto. Su questo, che è per me e una quantità indstriale, industriale letteralmente, una moltitudine di donne nel mondo trasecolerebbero orrificate. Ma per te, tutto liscio. Tant'è, ripeto, che B) continui a dirla come se io avessi paragonato un feto a un maiale, quando ho paragonato il fantomatico "sviluppo cerebrale" tirato fuori da...toh, proprio chi lo trova più squallido della prostituzione. Ambè.

Edt: per altro, se fossi medico, in quel caso, cercherei proprio di evidenziare quanto poco era sviluppato, a quel tempo, il feto, proprio per riportare la cosa in termini non "freddamente sterilmente scientifici", ma in termini reali. Ho avuto la forte senzazione che per alcuni la realtà non è abbastanza, ed è offensiva .


----------



## Nobody (9 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> mica vero.* Ci sono violenti affatto vigliacchi, e infatti le prendono e pure spesso.*
> I vigliacchi di solito no.


esistono anche gli idioti   ma generalmente il prevaricatore, il violento.. beh cerca i deboli e i più indifesi.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Maggio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Bruni,
> 
> tanto discreta non mi sembra che venga svolta.
> Proclamata. No, inseriti. E se dovesse andare tramite tasse, sono dell'opinione,
> ...


Con discreta non intendevo non in pubblico ovvero non per strada (il decoro non mi interessa, al limite mi interessa la pulizia delle strade) con discreta intendevo che una abita a Milano e lavora a Torino, mentre se deve presentare la dichiarazione dei redditi nel comune di residenza poi tutti gli impiegati sanno (e l'amica del cuore degli impiegati, che lo dice solo a un'amica fidata che lo dice solo a un'amica fidatissima e così via tutto il paese, forse non tutta la città) anche se per legge hanno obbligo alla riservatezza.
Quindi sarebbe un aspetto importante da considerare.


----------



## Nobody (9 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma quella non è violenza, è forza fisica. Se parli di casi inevitabili, stai parlando di difesa, se ti stai difendendo, e hai anche specificato in modo proporzionale alla situazione, non stai facendo violenza.


infatti per questo non parlavo di un violento, in quei casi... chi a volte deve usare la violenza non necessariamente lo è.


----------



## sienne (9 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Con discreta non intendevo non in pubblico ovvero non per strada (il decoro non mi interessa, al limite mi interessa la pulizia delle strade) con discreta intendevo che una abita a Milano e lavora a Torino, mentre se deve presentare la dichiarazione dei redditi nel comune di residenza poi tutti gli impiegati sanno (e l'amica del cuore degli impiegati, che lo dice solo a un'amica fidata che lo dice solo a un'amica fidatissima e così via tutto il paese, forse non tutta la città) anche se per legge hanno obbligo alla riservatezza.
> Quindi sarebbe un aspetto importante da considerare.



Ciao


ahhh, scusa! Altro che! Questo avrebbe priorità! 
No, vanno tutelate! 
L'anello più debole della catena, 
deve essere il riferimento. 


sienne


----------



## Nobody (9 Maggio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma questo perchè A) evidentemente trovi non orribile il paragone (anzi, il peggiorativo) fatto al proposito: la prostituzione è meno squallida dell'aborto. Su questo, che è per me e una quantità indstriale, industriale letteralmente, una moltitudine di donne nel mondo trasecolerebbero orrificate. Ma per te, tutto liscio. Tant'è, ripeto, che B) *continui a dirla come se io avessi paragonato un feto a un maiale, quando ho paragonato il fantomatico "sviluppo cerebrale" tirato fuori da...toh, proprio chi lo trova più squallido della prostituzione. *Ambè.


si vabbè... mo' i maiali e i girini li ho messi in campo io...


----------



## free (9 Maggio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> quotissimo



anche l'esempio dei musulmani?:mrgreen:


----------



## Brunetta (9 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> anche l'esempio dei musulmani?:mrgreen:


Non è politicamente corretto, né rispettoso di una diversa cultura, cosa che non si dovrebbe fare perché anche nella propria vi sono aspetti discutibili, ma avanzatissimi non lo sono.


----------



## free (9 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> quando sei ai margini della società nessuno si accorge di te.
> Prostitute, barboni... persone che non sono criminali, non attentano ai diritti degli altri, ma non hanno gli stessi diritti delle altre persone.
> Il diritto alla sicurezza, ad esempio.
> Sono nel limbo e spesso sono completamente soli.



ma non è vero...qua hanno preso gli assassini del barbone soprannominato babbo natale, e chi rapinava i trans, e i centri massaggi cinesi dove ci sono le schiave li chiudono...
attenzione a non scambiare le notizie di cronaca nera che hanno molta risonanza sui giornali per le uniche cose alle quali venga prestata attenzione


----------



## AnnaBlume (9 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> Ma porca paletta nob, non può veramente passare per un riconoscimento fiscale. *Mi rifiuto di pensare che una persona che si prostituisce possa essere riconosciuta degna da un'altra persona che non l'ha mai riconosciuta tale fino adesso solo perché pagherebbe le tasse.
> Sei una sporca troia! Ma il mio lavoro é riconosciuto e ci pago le tasse! Sei una sporca troia che non evade!
> Ma dai. É ridicolo.
> É culturale l'accettazione o meno.* É per quanto mi riguarda él'accettazione dovrebbe essere di default auspicando un lento e inesorabile cambio di mentalitá per il quale una donnanon dovrebbe vendersi e un uomo comprarla.e viceversa.


quoto decisamente: questo vale in ogni campo.


----------



## free (9 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è politicamente corretto, né rispettoso di una diversa cultura, cosa che non si dovrebbe fare perché anche nella propria vi sono aspetti discutibili, ma avanzatissimi non lo sono.



ma infatti, sono 600 anni indietro e si vede, esattamente come sostenevo a proposito della libertà sessuale che da noi è arrivata piuttosto di recente, da loro hai voglia!

a proposito hai letto l'altro giorno di quell'iman (o non so) che ha lanciato la fatwa (o come si chiama) sui viaggi all'estero nei paesi degli infedeli (cioè noi)? in pratica i musulmani che ci vanno anche solo per lavoro o studio vanno contro l'islam:singleeye:
comunque sono d'accordissimo, viva quell'iman!:mrgreen:


----------



## AnnaBlume (9 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> Ok alex, la cosa non è automatica, ma l'accettazione culturale passa anche attraverso un riconoscimento legale... perchè nell'immaginario collettivo ciò che è legale diventa in quelche modo socialmente accettabile. Il che non è sempre un bene. Però funziona così.
> Infatti *l'ideale sarebbe la scomparsa del fenomeno... ma finchè non lo puoi eliminare, lo devi normare.* Mi ha colpito molto l'intervista al presidente dell'Uruguay Jose Mujica, il presidente più povero del mondo. Dice in pratica, le mie convinzioni personali non devono influenzarmi quando penso ad una legge per la comunità.  E' personalmente contro il matrimonio omo, contro il consumo di cannabis e contro l'aborto... ma è a favore di tutte le leggi che regolamentino questi aspetti nella società uruguagia, e sta rivoltando lo stato.


sul primo neretto: sono d'accordo
neretto blu: perché si è così proni ad accettare l'idea che non lo si possa eliminare, e perché comunque lo si deve normare fintantoché non lo si riesce ad eliminare? Per la droga pesante mica funziona così, ad esempio.


----------



## free (9 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> Ma porca paletta nob, non può veramente passare per un riconoscimento fiscale. Mi rifiuto di pensare che una persona che si prostituisce possa essere riconosciuta degna da un'altra persona che non l'ha mai riconosciuta tale fino adesso solo perché pagherebbe le tasse.
> Sei una sporca troia! Ma il mio lavoro é riconosciuto e ci pago le tasse! Sei una sporca troia che non evade!
> Ma dai. É ridicolo.
> É culturale l'accettazione o meno. É per quanto mi riguarda él'accettazione dovrebbe essere di default auspicando un lento e inesorabile cambio di mentalitá per il quale una donnanon dovrebbe vendersi e un uomo comprarla.e viceversa.



ma piuttosto tasse o non tasse spendiamo almeno 2 parole per chi si smarca dal mondo della prostituzione, rilevando di essere una persona che sa rialzarsi e liberarsi dalle brutture delle "libere" scelte!
e se poi tira in faccia la coca allo spacciatore invece di fargli un pompino per averla, o se va a denunciare i suoi sfruttatori, o se si avvede che l'armadio è ormai ricolmo di vestiti e borse ma è la vita ad essere vuota, ancora meglio!


----------



## sienne (9 Maggio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> sul primo neretto: sono d'accordo
> neretto blu: perché si è così proni ad accettare l'idea che non lo si possa eliminare, e perché comunque lo si deve normare fintantoché non lo si riesce ad eliminare? Per la droga pesante mica funziona così, ad esempio.



Ciao

il paragone, non si può fare, secondo me. 
Chi vende, commette un reato. 
La prostituzione invece, è lecita. 

Si parte da due basi completamente differenti. 


sienne


----------



## Brunetta (9 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma infatti, sono 600 anni indietro e si vede, esattamente come sostenevo a proposito della libertà sessuale che da noi è arrivata piuttosto di recente, da loro hai voglia!
> 
> a proposito hai letto l'altro giorno di quell'iman (o non so) che ha lanciato la fatwa (o come si chiama) sui viaggi all'estero nei paesi degli infedeli (cioè noi)? in pratica i musulmani che ci vanno anche solo per lavoro o studio vanno contro l'islam:singleeye:
> comunque sono d'accordissimo, viva quell'iman!:mrgreen:


Quello è scemo.
Il problema è che non esiste una gerarchia riconosciuta che cerchi un equilibrio tra le interpretazioni del Libro (che ce ne sono di letterali imbarazzanti e più filosofiche e spirituali) e che facciano una contestualizzazione storica delle affermazioni scritte. Checché se ne dica è anche il problema del Cristianesimo protestante. Di critica come arretrata la Chiesa Cattolica ma a confronto dei protestanti fondamentalisti che credono che la terra sia stata creata così com'è qualche migliaia di anni fa, il cattolicesimo è avveniristico.
Però se ci imbarchiamo a parlare delle religioni, non ce la posso fare :mrgreen:


----------



## free (9 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quello è scemo.
> Il problema è che non esiste una gerarchia riconosciuta che cerchi un equilibrio tra le interpretazioni del Libro (che ce ne sono di letterali imbarazzanti e più filosofiche e spirituali) e che facciano una contestualizzazione storica delle affermazioni scritte. Checché se ne dica è anche il problema del Cristianesimo protestante. Di critica come arretrata la Chiesa Cattolica ma a confronto dei protestanti fondamentalisti che credono che la terra sia stata creata così com'è qualche migliaia di anni fa,* il cattolicesimo è avveniristico.*
> Però se ci imbarchiamo a parlare delle religioni, non ce la posso fare :mrgreen:



...grazie, troppo buona, non doveva disturbarsi così:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Nobody (9 Maggio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> sul primo neretto: sono d'accordo
> neretto blu: perché si è così proni ad accettare l'idea che non lo si possa eliminare, e perché comunque lo si deve normare fintantoché non lo si riesce ad eliminare? Per la droga pesante mica funziona così, ad esempio.


Forse la droga pesante è talmente pericolosa che va combattuta tout court... non so dirti. Tendenzialmente sarei antiproibizionista quasi in tutto, dietro serie campagne di informazione e di rigido controllo. Sicuramente cercherei di regolamentare e normare fenomeni come la cannabis e la libera prostituzione (vista come associazione autogestita di donne o singole lavoratrici). Non certo con aberrazioni come le vecchie case chiuse, o raba del genere.


----------



## Caciottina (9 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> Non hai capito una beneamata minchia. Ma sono buono e te lo ripeto. Non voglio nessuno dia della merda a stetminator. Ma non permetto a nessuno di paragonarmici.e non vedo l'ora che torni e ti dia della rincojonita ogni post che scrivi. Non lo leggerò mai perché ammetterlo sarebbe troppo ma ncuor mio saprò che to sarai pentita di quello che hai scritto.


ma assolutamente no.
come quando tu mi hai detto testa di cazzo....mo non ricordo il post....e probabilmente di giravano per conto tuo quel giorno....
se entra e mi chiama rincojonita o zoccoletta lo prendero per quello che e', come ho sempre fatto...e poi basta non devi stare sempre a commentare ogni post in cui si parla della cosa perche nessuno ti ha offeso o altro...ho espresso un opinione che ho adesso, cioe' quando per sterminator sono gia una zoccoletta...non e' che casco dal pero se entra e mi ci chiama.....


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma non è vero...qua hanno preso gli assassini del barbone soprannominato babbo natale, e chi rapinava i trans, e i centri massaggi cinesi dove ci sono le schiave li chiudono...
> attenzione a non scambiare le notizie di cronaca nera che hanno molta risonanza sui giornali per le uniche cose alle quali venga prestata attenzione


stavamo dicendo un'altra cosa: troppo spesso si scoprono cadaveri di gente ammazzata mesi, anni prima di cui nessuno aveva denunciato la scomparsa. Nessuno se n'era accorto perchè erano soli. Non dicevo che le forze dell'ordine non indagano.


----------



## oscuro (9 Maggio 2014)

*Si*



@lex ha detto:


> Troppo
> Originariamente Scritto da @lex
> Tutto legittimo. legittimo per me dirti che sei stato tu troppo morbido com sterminator. Tutto qui. non c‘e mica bisogno di alterarsi
> Alex ma facciamoci a capire ma sono diventato il vigile urbano di tradimento.net?chi parcheggia male....arriva oscuro e deve multare?No perchè quando certi cazzi li ho avuti io,e sono stati cazzi mica da poco.... mi sembra che ve ne siete tutti lavati le mani.....e scrivere lavati le mani è un eufemismo....E non è la prima volta che accade,io non mi sono mai intromesso fra e te e stermy,e non vedo perchè dovevo farlo adesso,saranno stati cazzi vostri o no?Mi sono solo permesso di scriverti quella cosa fine.Con stermy morbido?e cosa avrei dovuto fare dopo avergli scritto che insultare familiari e sbagliatissimo?Qui c'è stato un gestore che voleva venire sotto casa mia per regolare certi conti...e voi non avete mosso una CAZZO DI MANO e adesso mi vieni a scrivere che dovevo essere cattivo con stermy?ma ci pensate prima di scrivere o no?e quell'altra poi,e parlo di minerva si girava dall'altra parte quando accadevano certi fatti e con le altre amministrazioni un continuo sfondare i coglioni....!Qui quella del conte è stata fatta passare per un goliardata,un dispettuccio,e dovrei giustificare perchè non ho aggredito stermy?Sconosciuti mi hanno contattato per dirmi che dovevo litigare con te e parlo di hiroito che ancora non ho capito chi cazzo è,ma insomma,ma che sono il pugile da strada che va a recuperare crediti non saldati?Vi siete fatti un idea sbagliatissima del sottoscritto....
> ...


Imbecille e falso che non sei altro,per sbagliare significa agire di merda testa di cazzo.Adesso chiarita la questione parliamo un po di te faccia di merda?dai miserabile parliamo di come mai non commenti mai brunetta?come mai lurida merda?come mai non hai mai e scrivo mai commentato di fedifrago?come mai?Hai rotto il cazzo alla persona sbagliata,e te ne accorgerai grandissimo coglione.Puoi scommetterci.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> stavamo dicendo un'altra cosa: troppo spesso si scoprono cadaveri di gente ammazzata mesi, anni prima di cui nessuno aveva denunciato la scomparsa. Nessuno se n'era accorto perchè erano soli. Non dicevo che le forze dell'ordine non indagano.


E qui ci si potrebbe domandare:
Non si mettono in relazione omicidi che sarebbero seriali perché nessuno spinge per farlo perché si tratta di prostitute e barboni o queste categorie sono più vittime (da verificare) di delitti perché sono soli?
Ci sono altri delitti sui quali si sono fatte scarse indagini (basta vedere un paio di puntate di Chi l'ha visto?) come quello di Patrizia Rognoni. Questo avviene per scarsità di pressioni, elementi o scarso personale?


----------



## oscuro (9 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> Persa non ha mai agito di merda. Come hai scritto a me sopra chi sono io il vigile del forum che dovevo mettermi in mezzo tra a te e fedifrago?saranno come hai scritto tu sempre nel post sopra cazzi vostri tra te e fedifrago come tra a me e stermy?bugiardo e ipocrita
> Non commento mai brunetta? Il mio ultimo poat di ieri sera era in risposta a brunetta. Donna di rara intelligenza e sensibilitá. . Altra figuraccia? Dai continua
> Mi fai solo ridere


Ridere?persa non ha mai agito di merfd?sei un patetico buffone mai agito di merda?


----------



## Tubarao (9 Maggio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> sì, ma lo vedi come fai? Sei sprezzante verso posizioni altre dalle tue (esattamente quello che contesti in altri/e), ed è evidente quando le riporti (banalizzandole, irridendole, etc.). Non è la prima volta (e non sei il solo, in realtà, proprio fra i 'liberissimi dalle pastoie della sentimentalità bla bla ba"). Come quando, pagine e pagine fa, cercavi qualcuna che ti confermasse l'esistenza della tua sherpayak, una cioè "alla quale non fa schifo fare sesso con qualcuno che non sia il suo* ideale *d'uomo", quando invece era ben più pertinente alle risposte che avevi ricevuto prima "una alla quale non fa schifo far sesso con chi troverebbe ripugnante o quasi altrimenti".


Perché sprezzante ? 

Ho più e più volte sottolineato tra l'altro che io discuto CON voi e non DI voi.


----------



## oscuro (9 Maggio 2014)

*Alex*

Tranne il fatto di essere tornata qui dopo averci vomitato di tutto,bella coerenza no,e per di più sotto altro nome,di questo non ne parli?rDai che adesso ci divertiamo..siamo solo all'inizio,stavolta però non fare la vittima che tu hai solo risposto come hai sempre fatto....,fai l'uomo una volta in vita tua,una cazzo di volta.


----------



## free (9 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> stavamo dicendo un'altra cosa: troppo spesso si scoprono cadaveri di gente ammazzata mesi, anni prima di cui nessuno aveva denunciato la scomparsa. Nessuno se n'era accorto perchè erano soli. Non dicevo che le forze dell'ordine non indagano.


diciamo che sulla scomparsa delle persone sole è oggettivamente più difficile indagare, ad es. sugli stranieri

tuttavia c'è gente che sparisce nel nulla, anche italiani e anche volontariamente, a volte


----------



## oscuro (9 Maggio 2014)

*Alex*

Che poi codardo che non sei altro non hai MAI avuto il coraggio di scrivere che fedifrago sbagliava,ti sei sempre appecoronato,e rompi il cazzo a me che scrivo che stermy ha sbagliato?sai che c'è?che sono anni che ti vedo agire di merda,senza nessun rispetto per malattie e morti...e se stermy agisce così fa solo che bene....anzi adesso saremo in due....stermy non ha mai trattato le persone come tratta te,e se agisce così avrà sicuramente un buon motivo.Ma ti ripeto tu sei forte solo dietro un computer,tu sei un altro che mi sarebbe molto piaciuto incontrare in una strada....altro che minacciare di rompere la testa alle donne,tanto prima o poi anche tu troverai la persona sbagliata sulla tua strada.


----------



## AnnaBlume (9 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sulle parti in rosso non sono affatto d'accordo.
> Nel senso: la paternità, come la maternità,  sono condizioni che variano nel tempo.
> Nel sentire e anche nell'essere, nelle azioni concrete.
> Ci sono uomini e donne che non si sono mai sentiti padri e madri pur essendosi riprodotti, ci sono uomini e donne che hanno, dal momento in cui hanno saputo del concepimento, sentito un click dentro la testa.
> ...


ciao Sbri! Certo che hai ragione sui girini, sia sulla loro 'rudimentalità' (m'ero stressata anche io a un certo punto ) e sia sulla loro autonomia, dunque sia in bene che in male; ragione anche su embrione (ho letto che il discrimine è appena dopo l'ootava settimana, a 2,5 cm, forse la foto che ho messo, che recitava 1,6 cm era appena prima). Sulla paternità, detto che non avevo ne ho ne ho mai avuto l'intenzione benché minima di svalutare l'apporto paterno sulla crescita sana e armonica di un bimbo etc., è, anche da definizione di vocabolario, un rapporto. Fra il padre, appunto, e il figlio. Che poi, prima che il figlio ci sia davvero, si proiettino cose emozioni e desideri; che ci sia commuova; che si partecipi come si può alla situazione (la gestazione materna, intendo), al benessere della madre etc etc non fa diventare un uomo un padre: lo prepara all'evento, che spero sempre sia desiderato e pienamente voluto. Diventerà padre, realmente (di nuovo: la differenza tra la realtà e la proiezione su di essa, non è peregrina. E' la differenza fra ciò che c'è, e ci si confronta in un modo o in altri e quello che non c'è, o ancora) quando l'altro termine della relazione ci sarà per lui. Alla nascita. Non ti è mai capitato che ti venisse presentato un uomo da una donna incinta come "questo è il futuro padre"?. Stava realizzando, appunto, come dicevi tu :smile:

Gli embrioni, di tutto, sono affascinanti, sono d'accordo; nessun sospetto da questa parte, però


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Maggio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ciao Sbri! Certo che hai ragione sui girini, sia sulla loro 'rudimentalità' (m'ero stressata anche io a un certo punto ) e sia sulla loro autonomia, dunque sia in bene che in male; ragione anche su embrione (ho letto che il discrimine è appena dopo l'ootava settimana, a 2,5 cm, forse la foto che ho messo, che recitava 1,6 cm era appena prima). Sulla paternità, detto che non avevo ne ho ne ho mai avuto l'intenzione benché minima di svalutare l'apporto paterno sulla crescita sana e armonica di un bimbo etc., è, anche da definizione di vocabolario, un rapporto. Fra il padre, appunto, e il figlio. Che poi, prima che il figlio ci sia davvero, si proiettino cose emozioni e desideri; che ci sia commuova; che si partecipi come si può alla situazione (la gestazione materna, intendo), al benessere della madre etc etc non fa diventare un uomo un padre: lo prepara all'evento, che spero sempre sia desiderato e pienamente voluto. Diventerà padre, realmente (di nuovo: la differenza tra la realtà e la proiezione su di essa, non è peregrina. E' la differenza fra ciò che c'è, e ci si confronta in un modo o in altri e quello che non c'è, o ancora) quando l'altro termine della relazione ci sarà per lui. Alla nascita. Non ti è mai capitato che ti venisse presentato un uomo da una donna incinta come "questo è il futuro padre"?. Stava realizzando, appunto, come dicevi tu :smile:
> 
> Gli embrioni, di tutto, sono affascinanti, sono d'accordo; nessun sospetto da questa parte, però


ma infatti sul cuore della questione sono sostanzialmente d'accordo, era proprio che il girino.... Anche se ... ecco...  secondo me, la donna ha assolutamente il diritto di mettere sempre l'ultima parola. Poi sarebbe davvero bello se il futuro padre condividesse sempre quella decisione, diversamente sono drammi, dall'una o dall'altra parte. La prima ,in una coppia formata, sarebbe giusto che la si mettesse in due.
Sull'espressione futuro padre poi ci ho pensato: probabilmente l'ho usata a volte anch'io quand'ero incinta, a volte avrò detto il papà, il padre... ma soprattutto perchè, anche quando va tutto bene, hai sempre la paura che qualcosa possa andare storto. Fino a che il bimbo non nasce, un pizzico di paura c'è sempre. E' quasi scaramantico.
Però ho presente dei casi, purtroppo di gestazioni non facili, in cui le decisioni che venivano prese sarebbero ricadute su entrambi i genitori per tutta la vita. 
Non sei il padre ma lo sarai, e quando lo sarai dovrai affrontare questo, per tutta la vita.
Ecco... di fronte a cose del genere io non credo onestamente che l'uomo non abbia diritto di parola.


----------



## Nobody (9 Maggio 2014)

A mente fredda, se qualcuna si è sentita intimamente colpita da ciò che ho scritto... posso dire sinceramente che mi dispiace. Non era mia intenzione mancare di rispetto a chi ha fatto determinate scelte :smile: Quando si chiarisce una posizione è facile essere fraintesi, soprattutto qui sopra.


----------



## AnnaBlume (9 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> si vabbè... mo' i maiali e i girini li ho messi in campo io...


TU hai tirato fuori 'lo sviluppo cerebrale' (che non c'è) come fattore discriminante per il tuo trovare giudicare l'aborto squallido. Dunque, logicamente, ti ho risposto che se il discrimine è quello, qualsiasi animale intelligente ne ha di più, di sviluppo cerebrale, di un feto delle settimane in cui è possibile l'interruzione.  Pensa tu. Se ti fossi riferito all'anima come i cattolici, come elemento discriminante, avresti scritto qualcosa di più sensato, e sono atea. Il girino non era pertinente, come effettivamente corretto da Sbri (ma sia in bene che in male: ha dalla sua che è autonomamente in grado di sopravvivere autonomamente, lui, pur non essendo ancora anfibio, cosa che un embrione/feto umano proprio non può fare). 
Credo invece tu abbia capito benissimo, in realtà, di quanto poco difendibile e veritiera sia stata questa tua motivazione 'cerebrale', ma chiaramente trovi qualsiasi virgola per evitare di dirlo. Ora siamo arrivati che maiale non è nome comune di animale, mammifero, ma offesa raccapricciante. Non c'è problema, eh.


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Maggio 2014)

In questo 3D ce ne son mescolati almeno altri 3 ( di DDD) :singleeye: ma quanto casino fate? e come riuscite ad intrecciare argomenti così diversi :mrgreen:?  Vi assolvo


----------



## contepinceton (9 Maggio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> TU hai tirato fuori 'lo sviluppo cerebrale' (che non c'è) come fattore discriminante per il tuo trovare giudicare l'aborto squallido. Dunque, logicamente, ti ho risposto che se il discrimine è quello, qualsiasi animale intelligente ne ha di più, di sviluppo cerebrale, di un feto delle settimane in cui è possibile l'interruzione.  Pensa tu. Se ti fossi riferito all'anima come i cattolici, come elemento discriminante, avresti scritto qualcosa di più sensato, e sono atea. Il girino non era pertinente, come effettivamente corretto da Sbri (ma sia in bene che in male: ha dalla sua che è autonomamente in grado di sopravvivere autonomamente, lui, pur non essendo ancora anfibio, cosa che un embrione/feto umano proprio non può fare).
> Credo invece tu abbia capito benissimo, in realtà, di quanto poco difendibile e veritiera sia stata questa tua motivazione 'cerebrale', ma chiaramente trovi qualsiasi virgola per evitare di dirlo. Ora siamo arrivati che maiale non è nome comune di animale, mammifero, ma offesa raccapricciante. Non c'è problema, eh.


Si ma dei basta desso...
Non è cortese sai che se uno insomma fa il passao indietro
l'altro ne prende il pretesto per infierire...

Non si capisce perchè ne fai una questione da FEMDOM...


----------



## Nobody (9 Maggio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> TU hai tirato fuori 'lo sviluppo cerebrale' (che non c'è) come fattore discriminante per il tuo trovare giudicare l'aborto squallido. Dunque, logicamente, ti ho risposto che se il discrimine è quello, qualsiasi animale intelligente ne ha di più, di sviluppo cerebrale, di un feto delle settimane in cui è possibile l'interruzione.  Pensa tu. Se ti fossi riferito all'anima come i cattolici, come elemento discriminante, avresti scritto qualcosa di più sensato, e sono atea. Il girino non era pertinente, come effettivamente corretto da Sbri (ma sia in bene che in male: ha dalla sua che è autonomamente in grado di sopravvivere autonomamente, lui, pur non essendo ancora anfibio, cosa che un embrione/feto umano proprio non può fare).
> Credo invece tu abbia capito benissimo, in realtà, di quanto poco difendibile e veritiera sia stata questa tua motivazione 'cerebrale', ma chiaramente trovi qualsiasi virgola per evitare di dirlo. Ora siamo arrivati che maiale non è nome comune di animale, mammifero, ma offesa raccapricciante. Non c'è problema, eh.


potevi evitare l'ulteriore replica, ma ti lascio l'ultima parola.


----------



## Nobody (9 Maggio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si ma dei basta desso...
> *Non è cortese sai che se uno insomma fa il passo indietro
> l'altro ne prende il pretesto per infierire...
> *
> Non si capisce perchè ne fai una questione da FEMDOM...


Nessun problema conte. Preferisco chiudere qui per chi ha letto e si è sentita toccata.


----------



## Minerva (9 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> A mente fredda, se qualcuna si è sentita intimamente colpita da ciò che ho scritto... posso dire sinceramente che mi dispiace. Non era mia intenzione mancare di rispetto a chi ha fatto determinate scelte :smile: Quando si chiarisce una posizione è facile essere fraintesi, soprattutto qui sopra.


ti fa onore


----------



## Nobody (9 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ti fa onore


----------



## Caciottina (9 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> A mente fredda, se qualcuna si è sentita intimamente colpita da ciò che ho scritto... posso dire sinceramente che mi dispiace. Non era mia intenzione mancare di rispetto a chi ha fatto determinate scelte :smile: Quando si chiarisce una posizione è facile essere fraintesi, soprattutto qui sopra.



Io mi so o sentita toccata ma non devi dispiacerti, parlo per me.
L aborto o meglio l interruzione volontaria di gravidanza è una cosa. ....dio solo lo sa....
Te la porti avanti tutta la vita qualsiasi sia la motivazione per cui viene fatta e va a prescindere da chi la fa.
Stento a credere che ci siano donne che lo fanno con leggerezza perche non è una passeggiata...esisteranno, lo so. Esistono tante cose brutte...
È difficile da speigare....e' soprattutto difficile spiegarlo ad un uomo. ..
Faccio un paragone stupidissimo, passatemelo...
Se ti danno un calcio bello forte sulle palle tu uomo vedi i sorci verdi. Io donna non potro mai capire e dopo un po di lamentele potrei anche dirti: e falla finita tutte ste storie per un calcio alle palle....
Potrai spiegarmelo quanto vuoi ma io non potensolo prpvare non potro mai capirti...
Allo stesso modo come si fa a spiegare ad un uomo l aborto? 
Cmq apprezzo quello che hai scritto e come dice minerva ti fa onore. Ma per quel poco che ti ho letto sei un utente modello..per cui scusami anche tu se l altra volte ho alzato un po i toni


----------



## Nobody (9 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Io mi so o sentita toccata ma non devi dispiacerti, parlo per me.
> L aborto o meglio l interruzione volontaria di gravidanza è una cosa. ....dio solo lo sa....
> Te la porti avanti tutta la vita qualsiasi sia la motivazione per cui viene fatta e va a prescindere da chi la fa.
> Stento a credere che ci siano donne che lo fanno con leggerezza perche non è una passeggiata...esisteranno, lo so. Esistono tante cose brutte...
> ...


----------



## AnnaBlume (9 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> potevi evitare l'ulteriore replica, ma ti lascio l'ultima parola.


ma no, dai: ho risposto prima di leggere il tuo messaggio a me. Non lo avrei fatto, altrimenti  Mi si scusi


----------



## Brunetta (10 Maggio 2014)

http://www.latredicesimaora.rai.it/...tem-f777c5d5-9632-49df-a390-75ad25856bd6.html


----------



## Brunetta (10 Maggio 2014)

http://centrostudi.gruppoabele.org/?q=node/1890

*La figura del cliente*Morniroli, L. Oliviero, *I clienti del sesso. I maschi e la prostituzione, *Intra Moenia, 2013Questa pubblicazione prova a raccontare chi sono i tanti maschi che ogni sera girano per le strade e le piazze della città di Napoli in cerca di persone da cui comprare sesso, ascolto, relazioni. Indagine non facile perché quando si parla di prostituzione difficilmente si affronta il tema dei "clienti", cioè delle migliaia di uomini che alimentano con le loro molteplici richieste questo tipo di mercato. Sono appunto i maschi ad apparire ancora incapaci di svelarsi, di fare i conti con nodi scomodi inerenti a temi come la sessualità, gli affetti, le relazioni intime. Attraverso le testimonianze raccolte in questo libro, pur nelle differenti opinioni, emerge con chiarezza che l'essere "clienti" non è cosa che riguarda solo chi ne è direttamente coinvolto, ma l'insieme della nostra società ancora incapace di gestire in modo laico le relazioni tra generi.*Collocazione Biblioteca: *_non ancora assegnata, libro in arrivo_ 
Giorgia Serughetti, *Uomini che pagano le donne. Dalla strada al web, i clienti nel mercato del sesso contemporaneo*_, _Ediesse, 2013 La ricerca qui presentata ricostruisce e analizza lo spostamento di attenzione in atto nel discorso pubblico: dal focus sulla prostituta al focus sul cliente. Attraverso l’analisi operata dalla politica, dalle scienze, dai movimenti sociali, dai media, l’autrice si interroga su aspetti quali: i modelli di mascolinità, nuovi e tradizionali, le forme di desiderio, le nuove configurazioni della sessualità e del mercato. L’approccio interdisciplinare ha portato a impiegare sia testi culturali (cinematografici, letterari, pubblicitari), sia dati empirici raccolti con interviste semi-strutturate a testimoni qualificati (clienti, animatori dei gruppi maschili che promuovono la trasformazione dei modelli di mascolinità, operatori nei servizi per prostitute e clienti, esperti del tema). Sono stati inoltre consultati forum e siti web utilizzati da clienti del sesso a pagamento.  Nei primi capitoli il percorso porta quindi dalle conoscenze esistenti sui clienti, sui loro comportamenti e atteggiamenti, alle diverse interpretazioni e proposte. Nella seconda parte ci si addentra nella dimensione spaziale in cui si svolge la relazione di prostituzione: la città, con le sue superfici visibili e i suoi interni invisibili.*Collocazione Biblioteca 16221*
Romana Vigliani, *La questione prostituzionale. Smettiamo di chiamarlo cliente,* Seneca, 2011 
L'autrice, avvocato penalista, affronta il discorso prostituzione dando meno spazio alla persona raffigurata di solito come protagonista dell'atto in sè, la prostituta, per concentrare l'attenzione sull'altro attore, il cliente, di solito lasciato in secondo piano. Nei sei capitoli che compongono il libro l'autrice analizza la questione della prostituzione da varie prospettive, innanzi tutto quella storica e a seguire quelle socioculturali, economiche, politiche e linguistiche. L'intento dell'autrice è dichiaratamente provocatorio. L'Appendice riporta infine il contenuto di alcuni interventi del Convegno svoltosi presso il Palazzo di Giustizia di Torino il 22 giugno 2001, dal titolo: "La prostituzione: allarmi costituzionali, giuridici e sociali".
*Collocazione Biblioteca 15284*Mirta Da Pra Pocchiesa, *Il cliente di chi si prostituisce, *in _Educazione interculturale, _n. 3, 2010
La monografia di questo numero intende diffondere la conoscenza di un fenomeno, la tratta, di proporzioni e caratteristiche impressionanti. I dati presentati nei diversi contributi proposti da esperti impegnati nello studio, nella ricerca e nell'intervento in questa durissima e controversa realtà costituiscono informazioni importanti e pungoli alla riflessione. I dati quantitativi presentati a volte risultano diversi: questo dipende dalle fonti a cui si è fatto ricorso e dagli strumenti impiegati per le rilevazioni, ma soprattutto dalla difficoltà di definizione e censimento di un fenomeno che per sua stessa natura è sommerso, oltre che polimorfo. Segnaliamo, nella sezione Approfondimenti, l'articolo di Mirta Da Pra (Gruppo Abele): "Il cliente di chi si prostituisce".

A cura di Aida Moro e Carlo Berardo, *Clienti, prostitute, comunità: vissuti, testimonianze e buone prassi. Analisi delle esperienze di tre Diocesi*, Caritas Diocesana, 2010
Il presente lavoro, iniziato nei primi mesi del 2006, intende portare all'attenzione il fenomeno della tratta a fini sessuali, focalizzando l'approfondimento su due particolari attori che con ruoli ben diversi hanno a che fare con il fenomeno citato: il cliente e le religiose che gestiscono delle comunità di accoglienza (una per ciascuna delle Diocesi coinvolte dal progetto) le quali, intervistate, hanno raccontato gli aspetti salienti della loro attività riguardanti sia le donne vittime di tratta, sia la rete laica e cattolica all'interno della quale si sviluppa il progetto di vita delle donne. Il volume è articolato in due parti: 1) Il cliente: contributo all'analisi dell'altra faccia del fenomeno della prostituzione; 2) Le comunità di accoglienza: contributo ad una lettura sulle buone prassi nelle comunità di accoglienza per le vittime di tratta.
*Collocazione Biblioteca 16606*

Pierpaolo Romani
*Lui chi è? Uno studio europeo sul ruolo del cliente*
In _Narcomafie : legalità - diritti – cittadinanza_, n. 1 (gen. 2008), pp. 50-53Una ricerca comparata tra Italia, Olanda, Svezia e Romania, condotta da Fondazione Ismu e Transcrime, analizza caratteristiche e comportamenti degli uomini che richiedono prestazioni sessuali a pagamento, evidenziando elementi comuni, stereotipi e aspetti del tutto inediti.Claudine Legardinier, *Prostitueurs: état des lieux. **Une synthèse des études sur les "clients" des personnes prostituèes* 
in _Prostitution et Société_, n. 163 (2008), pp. 20-31
Considerato nei secoli "senza volto e senza nome", il cliente delle prostitute é oggi considerato un attore chiave del sistema della prostituzione, senza il quale la prostituzione stessa non esisterebbe. L'analisi delle pratiche, dei comportamenti e delle motivazioni dei clienti accompagna i cambiamenti legislativi che in alcuni paesi hanno portato a sanzioni penali per queste persone. Il dossier sintetizza i dati essenziali di alcune inchieste condotte negli ultimi vent'anni sul sistema della prostituzione le cui conclusioni, generalmente concordi, possono rivelarsi utili per definire una politica di prevenzione della prostituzione.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Maggio 2014)

Per fare qualcosa:
http://www.gruppoabele.org/flex/cm/pages/ServeBLOB.php/L/IT/IDPagina/73


----------



## Nobody (10 Maggio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma no, dai: ho risposto prima di leggere il tuo messaggio a me. Non lo avrei fatto, altrimenti  Mi si scusi


ah ok :smile:


----------



## sienne (10 Maggio 2014)

Ciao Bruni,

qui, un articolo con citazioni di da Pra, del Gruppo Abele ...

Chi sono gli italiani che vanno a prostitute ... 


Sono uomini di ogni ceto, provenienza geografica e fascia d’età. Spesso sono istruiti, tanto che al crescere del grado d’istruzione aumenta anche la domanda. Molti di loro continuano a cercare rapporti in strada, mentre una parte altrettanto consistente ormai lo fa nell’anonimato offerto dal web. Fino a qualche anno fa erano stimati in 9 milioni di individui, quasi un sesto della popolazione nazionale. “Ma è di certo più verosimile la stima dell’Università di Bologna, che ha ridimensionato la cifra a due milioni e mezzo”, spiega Mirta Da Pra, responsabile del progettoVittime del Gruppo Abele.
Quello dei clienti della prostituzione ad oggi resta un mondo dai contorni vaghi, indefiniti. A cercare di scandagliarlo è proprio il Gruppo Abele, in un convegno che andrà avanti fino a domani, nella sede torinese dell’associazione. Tra i relatori, giornalisti, operatori sociali e di strada, esponenti di associazioni e delle forze dell’ordine. Che cercheranno di restituire un volto, o meglio una serie di volti, ai clienti della prostituzione, dal momento che, a livello quantitativo, non esiste una cifra universalmente accettata che ne indichi la diffusione sul suolo nazionale.
“I dati raccolti finora – continua Da Pra, prima relatrice della giornata – sono frammentari, basati su stime più che su rilevazioni oggettive. Quel che è certo, è che portare la cifra a nove milioni equivale a stabilire una pericolosa corrispondenza tra ‘maschio’ e ‘cliente’. Il che non è assolutamente realistico, dato che non tutti gli uomini frequentano o hanno frequentato prostitute. A livello quantitativo, secondo molti ricercatori, *la stima più attendibile si ottiene moltiplicando per dieci prestazioni giornaliere il numero delle persone che si prostituiscono; moltiplicandolo poi di nuovo per il numero delle giornate di lavoro annuali*“.
Qualcosa di più emerge sul piano qualitativo, anche se la situazione non è molto più definita. “Dal momento che i clienti tendono a non uscire allo scoperto – prosegue Da Pra – ciò che sappiamo arriva, oltre che dalle interviste con questi ultimi, anche da quelle con le prostitute stesse e con gli operatori sociali; o da registrazioni effettuate a insaputa del cliente, come fatto per il libro-inchiesta ‘Quanto vuoi’”
Quel che è certo, secondo la Da Pra, è che “non esiste un ‘cliente-tipo’. Le tipologie “sono varie quanto lo è l’intero universo mondo maschile” continua. “Tra i clienti delle prostitute troviamo italiani come migranti, operai come forze dell’ordine e sacerdoti. A livello anagrafico, la fetta più consistente riguarda gli adulti, la metà dei quali sarebbe composta da uomini sposati. Subito dopo vengono i giovani, mentre *l’arrivo di farmaci come il Viagra, ha fatto lievitare anche la domanda da parte degli anziani*“.
E al mutare degli identikit, cambiano anche motivazioni e modalità di approccio. Ci sono uomini che prediligono le italiane, che spesso sono meno soggette ai meccanismi della tratta. Secondo Da Pra, però, *la maggior parte dei clienti preferisce consapevolmente rapportarsi alle straniere o alle vittime di tratta, le quali hanno “un potere contrattuale molto minore, e sono più vulnerabili* rispetto a determinate richieste, come il sesso non protetto”. Di fatto, “il vero boom della prostituzione di strada coincide con l’emergere della tratta e l’arrivo in massa delle straniere”,
Ed è interessante, poi, come molti di questi uomini elaborino le più varie autogiustificazioni per porre simili rapporti in una luce positiva: “*Alcuni* - precisa Da Pra*- si giustificano dicendosi che queste donne ‘guadagnano molto’ e che comunque ‘sapevano cosa sarebbero venute a fare in Italia’*. C’è poi chi, addirittura, è convinto di aiutarle, dicendosi che ‘se non portassero soldi verrebbero picchiate dai protettori’”.
Ci sono poi i clienti particolari: masochisti, sadici, feticisti, così come quelli che preferiscono espressamente le *transgender, paradossalmente considerate “più femminili*, e in grado di offrire un’accoglienza e una comprensione molto maggiori rispetto a una donna. Un certo numero di clienti, in effetti, alle prostitute chiede semplicemente d’essere ascoltato: *non è poi così raro che un uomo paghi solo per parlare*.” Ma ci sono, purtroppo, anche clienti che vanno a ‘caccia’ di minori; che rappresentano comunque una fetta marginale della domanda complessiva.
Per quanto varie possano essere le motivazioni, però, i clienti continuano a dividersi in due grandi sottotipi. “*Per alcuni* - continua Da Pra - *il rapporto con una prostituta è complementare a una relazione stabile*. Mentre esiste poi un altra tipologia di uomini, che nei rapporti mercenari vede l’unica opportunità di relazione sul piano affettivo e sessuale. Sappiamo, molto spesso dal confronto con le prostitute stesse, che *giovani e anziani vogliono essere rassicurati riguardo alla loro virilità*: oggi i ragazzi che vanno con una prostituta, lo fanno perché hanno paura di non sentirsi all’altezza in un rapporto con la loro fidanzata. E chiedono conferme sulle dimensioni, sulla durata e sulla qualità del rapporto. Per molti uomini, il rapporto con una prostituta nasce da una sorta di scissione interna; che da una parte tende a mettere la donna, intesa come moglie e madre e quasi desessualizzata; mentre dall’altra pone la donna intesa come oggetto sessuale”.
Una sorta di schizofrenia affettiva, dunque, che rende difficile accettare che ogni donna, moglie o madre che sia, è anche un essere fatto di carne e desiderio. Il che, secondo Da Pra, è comprensibile “se si pensa che, *nella cultura italiana, il sesso non è mai stato pienamente metabolizzato*: da una parte continua a rappresentare un tabù, ma al tempo stesso, negli ultimi anni, è stato sovraesposto e identificato con una serie di stereotipi di potere, successo e consumo”.
Una schizofrenia che, in qualche modo, si è però cristallizzata nella coscienza degli italiani; e viene dunque spontaneo chiedersi se esista una via d’uscita. “Di certo – conclude – bisognerebbe cominciare a discutere laddove non si è mai intervenuti, soprattutto nelle scuole. Noi diciamo sempre che, *più che di tratta, è necessario parlare di educazione ai rapporti*. E bisogna farlo anche superando le resistenze degli stessi genitori. Se poi parliamo di prostituzione, allora intervengono altri temi, come ad esempio i rapporti tra nord e sud del mondo. Bisogna però comprendere che è arrivato il momento di intervenire, smettendola di flagellarsi per non averlo fatto in precedenza. Perché la cosa più importante è agire sui modelli; ed è sui giovani che bisogna lavorare in questo senso” (fonte: Redattore Sociale).



sienne


----------



## contepinceton (10 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> http://www.latredicesimaora.rai.it/...tem-f777c5d5-9632-49df-a390-75ad25856bd6.html


Visto 
Mi si è raggelato il sangue...
Parlano di 45 mila donne schiave sulle nostre strade

Parlano di quella città della Nigeria esportatrice di schiave per le nostre strade...

La fabbrica delle prostitute d'Italia...

E poi lui che si rende conto
E fonda l'associazione per informare i clienti
delle reali condizioni di queste donne...


----------



## Brunetta (10 Maggio 2014)

Interessante il contributo ma da una parte è molto inchiesta sociologica (semplificata. come è naturale dovendo sintetizzare molto lavoro in poche righe) "esistono molte tipologie"; dall'altra arriva a una conclusione interessante _"Per molti uomini, *il rapporto con una prostituta nasce da una sorta di scissione interna*; che da una parte tende a mettere la donna, intesa come moglie e madre e quasi desessualizzata; mentre dall’altra pone la donna intesa come oggetto sessuale”. 
_
Io trovo interessante l'aspetto della scissione interna che a me fa sorgere domande non sull'idea che l'uomo ha della donna ma sull'idea che l'uomo vuole avere di sé nel rapporto sessuale e con la donna.
Ho letto, anche qui, e sentito molte volte un desiderio di semplificazione dei significati della sessualità quasi che fosse una funzione fisiologica senza implicazioni psicologiche, emotive e identitarie (magari accompagnandole con altre affermazioni contraddittorie "siamo fatti così noi uomini" o "siamo animali") accompagnate nello stesso discorso o in altri, della stessa persona, con riferimenti storici "la prostituzione c'è sempre stata", "ci sono infiniti esempi di simbologia fallica in tutte le società" cose in contraddizione perché se fosse solo funzione fisiologica non le sarebbe stato attribuito un valore simbolico. Non ci sono statue dedicate alla pisciata o al catarro se non alla pisciata maschile (nelle fontane) ma è talmente ovvio il significato simbolico di potenza sessuale che non è neanche da spiegare.
Certamente la prostituzione c'è sempre stata e questo è accaduto perché l'uomo ha sempre sentito un bisogno di esprimere se stesso in quel modo.
E' questo che è, oggi, difficile da capire per la disponibilità di sesso evidente.
La disponibilità di sesso gratuito è enorme e chiunque bello o brutto ne può trovare e se è comprensibile (insomma) che chi non possiede sufficiente appeal per averne da donne belle potrebbe averne desiderio, se così fosse però dovrebbero avere "mercato" solo escort bellissime, invece vengono ricercate "vittime di tratta" non belle e trans impressionanti (abbiamo visto tutti chi erano quelle che sono entrate in fatti di cronaca).

Io ipotizzo che la scissione consista, in chi ricorre alla prostituzione, in un desiderio che si scatena in relazione al senso di potere e a fantasie di dominazione e umiliazione. Cioè l'idea stessa di pagare è eccitante perché lo è ridurre un'altra persona a merce con la quale contrattare e stabilire obbligazioni chiare e non altro.

Invece la parte successiva che cerca una spiegazione "storica" la trovo del tutto arbitraria _"Una sorta di schizofrenia affettiva, dunque, che rende difficile accettare che ogni donna, moglie o madre che sia, è anche un essere fatto di carne e desiderio. Il che, secondo Da Pra, è comprensibile “se si pensa che, nella cultura italiana, il sesso non è mai stato pienamente metabolizzata"._
Perché se così fosse la prostituzione esisterebbe solo da noi.


----------



## MK (10 Maggio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> *più che di tratta, è necessario parlare di educazione ai rapporti*. E bisogna farlo anche superando le resistenze degli stessi genitori.
> sienne


E' quello che continuo e continuerò a ripetere fino alla sfinimento. E credo sia molto importante la discussione sulla 'schizofrenia' soprattutto da parte degli uomini.


----------



## Hellseven (10 Maggio 2014)

Chissà quanti di noi lo hanno fatto ma non lo dicono, chissà .....


----------



## Brunetta (10 Maggio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Chissà quanti di noi lo hanno fatto ma non lo dicono, chissà .....


Scissione


----------



## Hellseven (10 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Scissione


Forse, ma forse collettiva


----------



## sienne (10 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> ...
> Io ipotizzo che la scissione consista, in chi ricorre alla prostituzione, in un desiderio che si scatena in relazione al senso di potere e a fantasie di dominazione e umiliazione. Cioè l'idea stessa di pagare è eccitante perché lo è ridurre un'altra persona a merce con la quale contrattare e stabilire obbligazioni chiare e non altro.
> 
> Invece la parte successiva che cerca una spiegazione "storica" la trovo del tutto arbitraria _"Una sorta di schizofrenia affettiva, dunque, che rende difficile accettare che ogni donna, moglie o madre che sia, è anche un essere fatto di carne e desiderio. Il che, secondo Da Pra, è comprensibile “se si pensa che, nella cultura italiana, il sesso non è mai stato pienamente metabolizzata"._
> Perché se così fosse la prostituzione esisterebbe solo da noi.



Ciao

certo, possiamo solo ipotizzare. 
Personalmente credo, che sia solo una piccola parte. 
E visto che uomini con istruzione sono una bella fetta, credo invece che sia proprio il contrario. Mi spiego. 
Stanchi di dover essere perfetti, dare il meglio, di essere mariti premurosi ecc. cercano nella donna di 
strada, come il lato fallibile, la semplicità ... come per dire, a me andrebbe bene anche questo. 
Una cosa che ho notato a volte nelle cene, serate ecc. ... in disparte alcuni lo dicevano con affanno. 
L'aspetto del denaro, non lo vedo così prorompente. Perché oggi compri tutto ... anche il riposo.
Tutto è commercializzato. Anche l'anima, per dire. Poi, segue anche nell'articolo, che sempre più
giovani ricercano delle conferme. Questo è da prendere molto seriamente in considerazione, 
proprio sull'aspetto dei rapporti, generi e modelli ... la donna ha il suo ruolo in tutto ciò. 


sienne


----------



## Brunetta (10 Maggio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> certo, possiamo solo ipotizzare.
> Personalmente credo, che sia solo una piccola parte.
> ...


Anni fa si prevedeva che, con la rivoluzione sessuale, e la disponibilità delle donne la prostituzione sarebbe scomparsa.
Se questo non è avvenuto significa che non si tratta di un problema contingente legato allo stress lavorativo ecc ma di qualcosa connaturato alla sessualità maschile.
Come ogni aspetto umano anche questo è culturale e dipendente dal contesto sociale e storico nelle sue motivazioni esplicite e nelle modalità di attuazione ma se ci si ferma alle modalità storiche non se ne esce e soprattutto, per me, si elude il problema.
Certamente è culturalmente modificabile. Se, come dice H7, pochi ammettono di averne usufruito è perché i più se ne vergognano socialmente, si potrebbe arrivare a vergognarsene per sé.


----------



## Nobody (10 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anni fa si prevedeva che, con la rivoluzione sessuale, e la disponibilità delle donne la prostituzione sarebbe scomparsa.
> Se questo non è avvenuto significa che non si tratta di un problema contingente legato allo stress lavorativo ecc ma di qualcosa connaturato alla sessualità maschile.
> Come ogni aspetto umano anche questo è culturale e dipendente dal contesto sociale e storico nelle sue motivazioni esplicite e nelle modalità di attuazione ma se ci si ferma alle modalità storiche non se ne esce e soprattutto, per me, si elude il problema.
> Certamente è culturalmente modificabile. *Se, come dice H7, pochi ammettono di averne usufruito è perché i più se ne vergognano socialmente, si potrebbe arrivare a vergognarsene per sé*.


interessante... probabilmente ci si arriverà, e diventerà un tabù come tante altre cose socialmente accettabili del passato.


----------



## sienne (10 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anni fa si prevedeva che, con la rivoluzione sessuale, e la disponibilità delle donne la prostituzione sarebbe scomparsa.
> Se questo non è avvenuto significa che non si tratta di un problema contingente legato allo stress lavorativo ecc ma di qualcosa connaturato alla sessualità maschile.
> Come ogni aspetto umano anche questo è culturale e dipendente dal contesto sociale e storico nelle sue motivazioni esplicite e nelle modalità di attuazione ma se ci si ferma alle modalità storiche non se ne esce e soprattutto, per me, si elude il problema.
> Certamente è culturalmente modificabile. Se, come dice H7, pochi ammettono di averne usufruito è perché i più se ne vergognano socialmente, si potrebbe arrivare a vergognarsene per sé.



Ciao Bruni,

mah, secondo me, la rivoluzione e l'emancipazione (un percorso, secondo me, ancora non concluso),
l'hanno fatto più le donne che gli uomini. Cioè, la liberazione, cioè riconoscere che la donna ha 
una sua sessualità, non la riduce a fare solo sesso. Ma a desiderare anche altro. Intendo dire,
che è una questione di rapporto, che è cambiato ... e l'uomo non in tutto ha tenuto passo. 
Forse anche per questo, giovani chiedono conferma. Ci sono, secondo me, ancora certi modelli
che non sono stati sostituiti ... ma in entrambi no. Da una parte, il bravo / brava uomo / donna,
dall'altra l'amante, la femmina / il cigolo. Un conto è fare sesso, un conto è la relazione. 
La liberazione, non ha portato al fare sesso e non chiedere null'altro ... 


sienne


----------



## Brunetta (10 Maggio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Bruni,
> 
> mah, secondo me, la rivoluzione e l'emancipazione (un percorso, secondo me, ancora non concluso),
> l'hanno fatto più le donne che gli uomini. Cioè, la liberazione, cioè riconoscere che la donna ha
> ...


Sì il nodo è la relazione. Quale relazione vogliono gli uomini, quale relazione vogliono le donne?
Siamo tutti frutto di un momento storico e di una serie di relazioni che ci fanno anche ricercare o ricoprire ruoli che ci rassicurano.
Cosa rassicura gli uomini nella relazione con la prostituta?


----------



## Ultimo (10 Maggio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Bruni,
> 
> mah, secondo me, la rivoluzione e l'emancipazione (un percorso, secondo me, ancora non concluso),
> l'hanno fatto più le donne che gli uomini. Cioè, la liberazione, cioè riconoscere che la donna ha
> ...



Quoto. 

Solo che l'uomo per certi temi non vuole "civilizzarsi-emanciparsi" per convenienza propria. Altrimenti rischierebbe sul serio di essere stupido.


----------



## sienne (10 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sì il nodo è la relazione. Quale relazione vogliono gli uomini, quale relazione vogliono le donne?
> Siamo tutti frutto di un momento storico e di una serie di relazioni che ci fanno anche ricercare o ricoprire ruoli che ci rassicurano.
> Cosa rassicura gli uomini nella relazione con la prostituta?



Ciao Bruni,

bisognerebbe chiedere ... e credo per giunta, 
che alcuni neanche lo sanno veramente. 
Forse, solo unirsi ... senza fronzoli ... 

Quando leggo a volte nei blog ... ,
si lo faccio, ammetto ... si legge spesso, 
che è per il piacere in sé e se lo fa a casa,
la moglie si sente usata ... vorrebbe conferme. 


sienne


----------



## sienne (10 Maggio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Quoto.
> 
> Solo che l'uomo per certi temi non vuole "civilizzarsi-emanciparsi" per convenienza propria. Altrimenti rischierebbe sul serio di essere stupido.


Ciao

guarda, ti quoto ... 

Ma il giaccio, secondo me, sta divenendo sempre più sottile ... 
Prima o poi, il salto lo devono fare. Ma con loro, anche alcune donne ... 


sienne


----------



## Nobody (10 Maggio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> guarda, ti quoto ...
> 
> ...


poco ma sicuro, e non solo nel rapporto tra i sessi...


----------



## sienne (10 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> poco ma sicuro, e non solo nel rapporto tra i sessi...



Ciao 

È da vent'anni che aspetto ... 
infatti. Proprio un insieme di cose, che poi, 
le cose sono sempre collegate tra di loro. 

Si è usato molto il termine "sfruttare" ... 
quante cose sfruttiamo senza tener conto
delle conseguenze ... che sono globali ... 

Le correnti che vanno contro, ci sono, però. 


sienne


----------



## @lex (10 Maggio 2014)

Dimenticavo. ho cammbiato idea. Ha fatto benissimo a fare quello che ha fatto. Se il conte si comporta scorrettamente e di merda un motivo valido ci sará:mrgreen:
Amen


----------



## Nobody (10 Maggio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> È da vent'anni che aspetto ...
> infatti. *Proprio un insieme di cose, che poi,
> ...


Assolutamente si!
Vero, fortunatamente ci sono... temo però che l'inerzia del fiume sia troppo forte...


----------



## contepinceton (10 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anni fa si prevedeva che, con la rivoluzione sessuale, e la disponibilità delle donne la prostituzione sarebbe scomparsa.
> Se questo non è avvenuto significa che non si tratta di un problema contingente legato allo stress lavorativo ecc ma di qualcosa connaturato alla sessualità maschile.
> Come ogni aspetto umano anche questo è culturale e dipendente dal contesto sociale e storico nelle sue motivazioni esplicite e nelle modalità di attuazione ma se ci si ferma alle modalità storiche non se ne esce e soprattutto, per me, si elude il problema.
> Certamente è culturalmente modificabile. Se, come dice H7, pochi ammettono di averne usufruito è perché i più se ne vergognano socialmente, si potrebbe arrivare a vergognarsene per sé.


Beh se leggiamo la Bibbia.
I migliori uomini di Dio...
Furono fregati dalle prostitute eh?

A partire da Sansone...


----------



## contepinceton (10 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sì il nodo è la relazione. Quale relazione vogliono gli uomini, quale relazione vogliono le donne?
> Siamo tutti frutto di un momento storico e di una serie di relazioni che ci fanno anche ricercare o ricoprire ruoli che ci rassicurano.
> Cosa rassicura gli uomini nella relazione con la prostituta?


Ma non penso che gli uomini pensino che andare con na putana
sia relazionarsi ad una persona.

Piuttosto tornando a Lucarelli
Ma come è possibile che ancora oggi ci siano ragazze
che si lasciano irretire con quel sistema ?

Nessuna di loro è tornata a dire...
Guardate che poi in Italia si finisce a far la battona?


----------



## Flavia (10 Maggio 2014)

non riesco a capire
a quale pagina
siano stati parcheggiati
i disabili


----------



## contepinceton (10 Maggio 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> non riesco a capire
> a quale pagina
> siano stati parcheggiati
> i disabili


NOn lo so
Ma la vedo dura
diventare clienti di prostitute
pur di "godere" del sesso!

Da queli che ho interpellato io
Le loro priorità sono altre...


----------



## Flavia (10 Maggio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> NOn lo so
> Ma la vedo dura
> diventare clienti di prostitute
> pur di "godere" del sesso!
> ...


credo anche io
che le loro priorità quotidiane
per la maggior parte siano
ben altre


----------



## contepinceton (11 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anni fa si prevedeva che, con la rivoluzione sessuale, e la disponibilità delle donne la prostituzione sarebbe scomparsa.
> Se questo non è avvenuto significa che non si tratta di un problema contingente legato allo stress lavorativo ecc ma di qualcosa connaturato alla sessualità maschile.
> Come ogni aspetto umano anche questo è culturale e dipendente dal contesto sociale e storico nelle sue motivazioni esplicite e nelle modalità di attuazione ma se ci si ferma alle modalità storiche non se ne esce e soprattutto, per me, si elude il problema.
> Certamente è culturalmente modificabile. Se, come dice H7, pochi ammettono di averne usufruito è perché i più se ne vergognano socialmente, si potrebbe arrivare a vergognarsene per sé.


Bon...
Proprio ieri sera girando per canali tv...mi sono imbattuto in cielo
Dove c'era una trasmissione che parlava del ruolo delle donnine...in certi mondi prettamente maschili.
Mondi della finanza, dell'imprenditoria....

In Francia c'è un raduno tra sindaci e imprenditori edili...
Ivi viene sponsorizzata anche l'entrata in certi locali per uomini...

Nonostante la cosidetta emancipazione 
ci sono ancora mondi prettamente maschili no?

E pare che "pagare donnine" per sciogliere gli affari sia d'uopo.

Senonchè poi capitano i casini
Per cui tot personaggi francesi rischiano vent'anni di carcere per sfruttamento della prostituzione.

In Italia c'è qualcuno che finisce dentro per sto reato?

Il commento era
Il sesso è un mercato molto pericoloso.
Una volta che ti sei compromesso in quel mercato
devi sapere che se la cosa poi si viene a sapere sei sputtanato.

O sei ricattabile...


----------



## contepinceton (11 Maggio 2014)

Sex: the american obsession della regista Esther Goldmann, che racconta l’atteggiamento contraddittorio che l’America ha sviluppato nei confronti del sesso e di tutto ciò che lo circonda, alternando comportamenti che esaltano l’astinenza, ad atteggiamenti più tolleranti. 

Tutto questo senza dimenticare che gli USA sono i più grandi produttori e consumatori di pornografia al mondo. 

In Sex, business and politics la regista Vanina Kanban porta alla luce la pratica frequente di come alcuni affari si concludano grazie “all’intercessione” di escort assoldate per l’occasione. 

Il reportage prende spunto dallo scandalo del Carlton Hotel di Lille, nel quale Strauss-Kahn prese parte a una festa a luci rosse pagata, a quanto pare, dall’Eiffage, il terzo gruppo di ingegneria civile e dei lavori pubblici in Francia. Va, quindi, a delineare un intreccio inquietante fra politica, prostituzione e corruzione, che va dall’Europa agli Stati Uniti.


[video=youtube;qJ6mxpNj4UI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qJ6mxpNj4UI[/video]


----------



## Fantastica (11 Maggio 2014)

*Ve lo riporto, mi è piaciuto*

Il “bischero” stupratore e assassino di prostitute (Più diritti, meno violenza!)

By laglasnost  
Erano 16 le sex workers uccise in Italia lo scorso anno, senza contare  quelle violentate, derubate, oggetto di violenze ad opera di persone che  le prendono di mira per questioni di puttanofobia, razzismo,  transfobia. Quest’anno ne abbiamo, per il momento, 3. Una era Zhanna  Hashenko, ucraina, l’altra era una “giovane prostituta di origine  albanese”, così ne parla la stampa. Poi c’è Andrea Cristina Zamfir, 26  anni, rumena, vittima di quella che il suo assassino ha definito una  “bischerata”:

 “Uccisa in modo barbaro: dopo una serie di sevizie  sessuali, inginocchiata a terra, legata di spalle per poter essere  aggredita, nella disperata ricerca di liberarsi come testimoniano le  ecchimosi sulle braccia all’altezza dello scotch e lasciata morire così  sotto un cavalcavia alle porte di Firenze, in via del Cimitero a  Ugnano.” 
 Lei viene definita dagli investigatori, inizialmente,  una “sbandata, che ha fatto un brutto incontro“, con un articolo che  parla di “gente che si lamenta per la presenza di prostitute nella  zona”. Perché le donne che si prostituiscono bisogna mandarle ancora più  in periferia, dove corrono mille pericoli, dove non le vede nessuno,  per motivi di decoro, per non far svalutare i prezzi delle case, perché è  meglio lasciarle sole, mai in grado di poter contare neppure sulle  colleghe, invece che consentire loro di esigere, legittimamente,  garanzia di sicurezza, quando e se decidono di fare quel mestiere.
  Pesa lo stigma e pesa, in questi casi, una situazione economica pessima  che metteva Andrea Cristina in condizioni di  prostituirsi per  mantenere i figli. Quindi no, lei quel lavoro, se avesse avuto altre  possibilità, non lo avrebbe probabilmente scelto. Come per tutte le  precarietà possibili, alla fine, per campare fai quello che puoi e  sarebbe utile se si pensasse a prevenire le violenze considerando  innanzitutto questo: se questa donna avesse avuto un altro lavoro o  avesse potuto svolgere il lavoro che stava facendo in totale sicurezza,  sarebbe ancora viva?
 Prima di ogni legge repressiva, che corrisponda  ad una legittimazione della dimensione tutoriale delle istituzioni,  prima di qualunque altra cosa bisognerebbe mettere le persone, le donne,  in condizioni di poter scegliere e perché possano scegliere sarebbe il  caso di:
 - smettere con le politiche per l’immigrazione razziste,  che criminalizzano i/le migranti e le condannano ad una condizione di  ricattabilità, per cui possono cadere in mano a sfruttatori di qualunque  tipo. Che Andrea Cristina fosse di nazionalità rumena poco conta perché  i/le persone rumene, a parte fare le badanti, le cameriere o, quando  sono più fortunate, poter frequentare corsi, spendendo soldi, per poter  accedere ad altre professioni, non possono fare molto altro.
 -  smettere con politiche economiche che precarizzano il lavoro. Bisogna  parlare di reddito perché senza reddito e casa non c’è libertà.
 -  regolarizzare la prostituzione affinché chi lo fa sia protetta da  regole che possano essere utili a salvaguardare la propria incolumità.  Se questa donna non fosse stata obbligata a restare in periferia, se  avesse potuto condividere un appartamento con altre colleghe, cosa che  oggi non puoi fare altrimenti ti becchi l’accusa di favoreggiamento, se  avesse potuto esercitare quel mestiere avendo la possibilità di  svolgerlo in una situazione protetta, non in clandestinità, assieme ad  altre, le une attente alle altre, e se, ancora, le colleghe prima di  lei, piuttosto che temere di essere rinchiuse in un Cie (immagino),  avessero potuto segnalare in dettaglio, filmare, registrare, denunciare  con precisione l’uomo che ora sappiamo essere uno stupratore, violento,  femminicida, seriale, forse, oggi, sarebbe ancora viva.
 Questo  serve dire in relazione alla protezione delle vittime, perché non è  possibile che sia necessaria la morte di una donna, definita perfino  “sbandata” come se fosse sua la colpa della presenza in giro di questo  pezzo di merda, per fare in modo che non succeda anche ad altre. Non è  possibile che si ritenga utile soltanto la repressione perché la  repressione, come sappiamo, interviene a cose fatte, quando c’è una  donna morta e gente che piange quella perdita ed è magra consolazione  vedere la sfilata di tutori farsi belli sulla stampa per dire “l’abbiamo  preso… l’abbiamo preso” con tanto di dichiarazioni dei politici a  ribadire che bisogna avere fiducia nella polizia. Come se il punto della  questione fosse quello: rilegittimare le forze dell’ordine dopo le  magre figure registrate nelle settimane scorse. Perché anche questo  succede, sulla pelle delle donne.
 Poi c’è la questione culturale e  già mi si contorcono le budella a leggere “sbandata” o “bischerata” o  comunque parole e frasi che banalizzano la questione, perché si trova  anche qui il modo di ricondurre tutto alla scelta della vittima. E’ lei  che è uscita fuori, a tarda notte, e dunque, cara, se esci e fai quella  roba lì è chiaro che può succederti di tutto. Pessima cultura vuole che  se resti a casa a fare la moglie e madre, sotto tutela di un buon  marito, tutto questo non ti succederà mai. Peccato che, in realtà, come  perfino le sex workers sanno, le violenze accadano più spesso in  famiglia e dunque eccolo lì l’altro alibi fornito in questi giorni che  sposta l’attenzione e decontestualizza questo episodio di violenza per  riattribuirne l’origine semplicemente alla follia di un singolo mostro.
  Siamo tutti salvi, i nostri mariti in casa sono a posto, la violenza è  quella cosa che succede fuori e tutto ciò ha una valenza catartica per  la società e il mondo intero. Vedete, care? Se voi restate a casa è  tutto ok. Possiamo ricominciare a fidarci dell’istituzione familiare e  poi possiamo ricominciare a parlare di violenza scissa da una cultura  che viene veicolata da chiunque e che parla di possesso, ruoli di genere  imposti, abuso sessuale e che proprio a causa di queste fughe sociali,  di questi alibi collettivamente condivisi, viene affrontata poi con  integralismi e una totale criminalizzazione della vita e della  sessualità di tutti gli uomini, ovvero promuovendo leggi che parlano  solo di violenza in ambito domestico perché è giusto lì che le donne  devono sentirsi tutelate dallo Stato affinchè possano continuare a  figliare e adempiere al ruolo di cura imposto.
 La questione  culturale non la risolvi sottovalutando le parole e neppure abdicando e  consegnando ai tutori, i patriarchi buoni, la nostra salvezza. Servono  strumenti, educazione e cultura, per l’appunto e cominciamo con il dire  che quello che ha fatto questo signore non è affatto una “bischerata”.  Si chiama violenza.
 Quest’uomo ha usato queste donne per  stuprarle, seviziarle, legarle e lasciarle morire in una posa che  ricorda tanto l’esigenza di esorcismo sociale che viene realizzato sulle  donne “puttane”. Un rito macabro che si realizza ogni volta che si  ritiene di ridare purezza alle donne “sporche”, ogni volta che si  attribuisce uno stigma negativo ad una donna o si celebra la sua  conversione alla luce a partire dalle trasmissioni tv in cui assisti a  una spettacolarizzazione perenne delle scelte ri-verginanti delle donne  (i mea culpa, la purificazione in tv con assoluzione del pubblico…). Un  rito che appartiene ad un immaginario che mischia il sacro e il profano,  con una sessualità vissuta male, pensata male, di chi non si capisce  con che valori sia stato cresciuto e lì mi interrogherei tanto su come  sia stata recepita da quest’uomo la visione integralista di un certo  contesto sessuofobo, repressivo, misogino e religioso che guarda alle  donne come fonti del peccato e infligge loro una mentalità che  corrisponde né più e né meno che ad una costante crocifissione pubblica,  mediatica, sociale.
 E dunque no, non è una bischerata. Il punto  non è che lei, dopo l’azione a senso unico del suo assassino, invece che  restare viva come le altre abbia fatto il terribile dispetto di  crepare. Il punto è che un sadico violento ha stuprato e torturato tante  donne e una di queste è morta, mentre le altre, seppur vive, sono  comunque vittime della sua violenza. L’unica cosa è che sono puttane e  le puttane si può solo reprimerle, marginalizzarle, silenziarle,  calunniarle, mai ascoltarle e ritenerle parte integrante della società  tanto quanto tutt* gli e le altr*. Ecco tutto.


----------



## free (12 Maggio 2014)

La storia di Andreaa Cristina la racconta il Corriere Fiorentino: la giovane donna era nata Hunedoara, in Transilvania, ma aveva vissuto per alcuni anni a Drobeta Turnu Severin insieme al* fidanzato, di cui subiva regolarmente le botte.* Poi si era sposata e, subito dopo, la coppia si era trasferita in Italia sperando di poter iniziare una nuova vita. Nel frattempo Andreea era diventata mamma di due bambini, che oggi hanno tre e un anno e che vivono in Romania con i genitori di lui. Ma nonostante raccontasse ai suoi famigliari di aver trovato lavoro in in ristorante, la vita di Andreea in Italia era tutt’altro che felice:* aveva cominciato a fare uso di droghe e per procurarsi il denaro necessario era costretta a prostituirsi, obbligata a**nche dal marito.
*
e invece abbiamo visto nei tg il marito in lacrime, dire che questa povera ragazza era uscita per andare a fare la baby sitter...
ma nell'articolo riportato da Fantastica si farnetica di prostitute che se "libere" di scegliere avrebbero potuto avvisare e segnalare, e nemmeno 2 parole su questo bell'esemplare di marito pure bugiardo e infame, sulla dipendenza dalla droga e sull'ambiente terribile da cui venivano
poi però ovviamente gli ipocriti sono sempre gli altri, immersi nella catarsi...ma per piacere!!!


----------



## contepinceton (12 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> La storia di Andreaa Cristina la racconta il Corriere Fiorentino: la giovane donna era nata Hunedoara, in Transilvania, ma aveva vissuto per alcuni anni a Drobeta Turnu Severin insieme al* fidanzato, di cui subiva regolarmente le botte.* Poi si era sposata e, subito dopo, la coppia si era trasferita in Italia sperando di poter iniziare una nuova vita. Nel frattempo Andreea era diventata mamma di due bambini, che oggi hanno tre e un anno e che vivono in Romania con i genitori di lui. Ma nonostante raccontasse ai suoi famigliari di aver trovato lavoro in in ristorante, la vita di Andreea in Italia era tutt’altro che felice:* aveva cominciato a fare uso di droghe e per procurarsi il denaro necessario era costretta a prostituirsi, obbligata a**nche dal marito.
> *
> e invece abbiamo visto nei tg il marito in lacrime, dire che questa povera ragazza era uscita per andare a fare la baby sitter...
> ma nell'articolo riportato da Fantastica si farnetica di prostitute che se "libere" di scegliere avrebbero potuto avvisare e segnalare, e nemmeno 2 parole su questo bell'esemplare di marito pure bugiardo e infame, sulla dipendenza dalla droga e sull'ambiente terribile da cui venivano
> poi però ovviamente gli ipocriti sono sempre gli altri, immersi nella catarsi...ma per piacere!!!


Dice Oscho tu sei il mondo...
E quando lo disse a Don Giovanni 
Lui rispose e grazie al casso che lo so!

Allora quella che ho conosciuto io è serba.
Nome d'arte Lilith.
Dato che era il marito che l'ha iniziata alla strada, preferì continuare da sola.
Oggi ha due lauree, e tot immobili di sua proprietà a Milano.
E se ne frega dell'ex marito...

Ma ovvio lei NON AMA gli uomini.


----------



## sienne (12 Maggio 2014)

Ciao

non capisco bene ... 
perché cambia qualcosa? 
Si sa, che ci sono vari retroscena ... 
Ma la questione rimane ugualmente ... 


sienne


----------



## free (12 Maggio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non capisco bene ...
> perché cambia qualcosa?
> ...


cambia che secondo me l'articolo postato da Fantastica è un ammasso di fregnacce farneticanti e ipocrisie di vario tipo, perchè tende ad affibbiare la colpa di tutto ai soliti noti, ovvero a chi sta a casetta sua fregandosene e disapprovando a prescindere, invece di stigmatizzare questo bell'esemplare di marito e padre, tutta la sua famiglia e il suo ambiente di provenienza
penso che in mezzo a tante cazzate almeno 2 parole oneste su un simile individuo si potessero scrivere

...fatto:singleeye:


----------



## Fantastica (12 Maggio 2014)

*@free*

... non comprendo non tanto le tue osservazioni, ma il livore con cui le fai.
L'articolo non ha per tema la vita di questa morta ammazzata, ma le condizioni sociali per cui è stata ammazzata, e che sono riassumibili in:

1. Assenza di alternative
2. Isolamento (che viene dallo stigma: le puttane è bene che battano fuori, lontano dai nostri quartieri, residenziali)
3. Assenza di sorveglianza 

Non è che un caso su molti di prostitute ammazzate. Mi sembra che invece di guardare la luna stai guardando il dito.


----------



## free (13 Maggio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> ... non comprendo non tanto le tue osservazioni, ma il livore con cui le fai.
> L'articolo non ha per tema la vita di questa morta ammazzata, ma le condizioni sociali per cui è stata ammazzata, e che sono riassumibili in:
> 
> 1. Assenza di alternative
> ...



invece secondo me le condizioni sociali sono riassumibili in:

marito e probabilmente famiglia d'origine pessimi
probabilissimo bisogno di soldi per comprare droga

ad es. io al marito avrei fatto il test, e in caso di positività gli avrei chiesto dove pende i soldi per comprare droga, e poi che ci faceva lui qua con i figli piccoli dai genitori?

altre cose su cui non concordo: non è vero che la polizia non dà retta alle segnalazioni di queste persone, piuttosto è vero che sono loro che non segnalano perchè spessissimo hanno dietro i papponi che non vogliono
l'unica colpa che si può fare alla polizia, che purtroppo è sotto organico, è di non aspettare chi porta e va a riprendere le prostitute di strada, e arrestarli
le periferie: se sono ben illuminate e sorvegliate non sono affatto ghetti dove emarginare le prostitute, ad es. in molte città i parchi anche in centro erano centrali di spaccio e prostituzione, finchè non hanno messo telecamere etc. (nella mia addirittura hanno tagliato dei cespugli perchè a quanto pare dietro si nascondeva di tutto)

però invece se vogliamo dire che questa povera ragazza era qua da sola con 2 bambini piccoli e si prostituiva per dare loro da mangiare, allora scriviamo un sacco di fregnacce per adattare falsamente un orrendo fatto di cronaca nera alle teorie che ci piacciono di più


----------



## Sole (13 Maggio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non capisco bene ...
> perché cambia qualcosa?
> ...


Per me cambia di molto invece.
L'intervento di free mi ha fatto riflettere sul perché questa ragazza abbia fatto una scelta del genere. Anziché auspicare la regolarizzazione sarebbe piú umano auspicare un mondo dove le donne non fossero costrette a vendersi per disperazione. Dove fossero tutelate da ogni forma di abuso fisico.
Una donna con quella storia alle spalle non aveva bisogno di essere regolarizzata, ma di essere tirata via da quello schifo e aiutata.
Sono disgustata. Se devo sognare un mondo migliore mi piacerebbe sognarne uno dove dopo aver subito così tanta violenza si possa vivere una vita normale, lontana dalla prostituzione e da certi esemplari maschili.
Condivido free.


----------



## free (13 Maggio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Per me cambia di molto invece.
> L'intervento di free mi ha fatto riflettere sul perché questa ragazza abbia fatto una scelta del genere. Anziché auspicare la regolarizzazione sarebbe piú umano auspicare un mondo dove le donne non fossero costrette a vendersi per disperazione. Dove fossero tutelate da ogni forma di abuso fisico.
> Una donna con quella storia alle spalle non aveva bisogno di essere regolarizzata, ma di essere tirata via da quello schifo e aiutata.
> Sono disgustata. Se devo sognare un mondo migliore mi piacerebbe sognarne uno dove dopo aver subito così tanta violenza si possa vivere una vita normale, lontana dalla prostituzione e da certi esemplari maschili.
> Condivido free.



e il "bello" è che adesso questo marito troverà un'altra da sfruttare...


----------



## sienne (13 Maggio 2014)

Ciao

per me, sono due discorsi differenti. 

Come sono arrivati in Italia? Con che carte? 
Con quale occupazione? ... 
Non sono dei rifugiati politici ... 


sienne


----------



## Brunetta (13 Maggio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> per me, sono due discorsi differenti.
> 
> ...


Non sono rumeni? E' EU.


----------



## sienne (13 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non sono rumeni? E' EU.



Ciao

ok. Non so come funziona. Troppo abituata all'isoletta ... 
In Francia sono entrata come cittadina Europea,
ma per avere una casa, ho dovuto dimostrare che ho un'entrata fissa. 
Con tanto di carte al comune ... 


sienne


----------



## Brunetta (13 Maggio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ok. Non so come funziona. Troppo abituata all'isoletta ...
> In Francia sono entrata come cittadina Europea,
> ...


Se sei "abile" dimostri anche di essere perseguitato dalle toghe rosse :carneval:. 
Non è che se restavano "a casa loro" lui diventava una brava persona ecc.


----------



## sienne (13 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se sei "abile" dimostri anche di essere perseguitato dalle toghe rosse :carneval:.
> Non è che se restavano "a casa loro" lui diventava una brava persona ecc.



Ciao 

no, certo. Il problema di fondo, non sarebbe stato risolto. 


sienne


----------



## free (13 Maggio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> per me, sono due discorsi differenti.
> 
> ...



appunto, come mai non sono andati ad es. in Olanda dove la prostituzione è legalizzata? (ma non per gli sfruttatori...)


----------



## Brunetta (13 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> appunto, come mai non sono andati ad es. in Olanda dove la prostituzione è legalizzata? (ma non per gli sfruttatori...)


Ce ne saranno anche in Olanda.
La regolamentazione non impedisce che ci sia chi comunque si pone fuori dalla legalità.
Magari bastasse.


----------



## free (13 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ce ne saranno anche in Olanda.
> La regolamentazione non impedisce che ci sia chi comunque si pone fuori dalla legalità.
> Magari bastasse.



sì certo, ma volevo solo dire che a me non sembra affatto una coppia che decide di trasferirsi in un paese dove la prostituzione è legalizzata perchè hanno deciso (più che altro lei) di vivere di quello


----------



## Brunetta (13 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> sì certo, ma volevo solo dire che a me non sembra affatto una coppia che decide di trasferirsi in un paese dove la prostituzione è legalizzata perchè hanno deciso (più che altro lei) di vivere di quello


Capito.


----------



## disincantata (13 Maggio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> per me, sono due discorsi differenti.
> 
> ...



Non hanno bisogno del permesso di soggiorno i romeni.


----------

